# Gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI overclocking & discussion thread



## AlphaC

*Board features*


Spoiler



*Key OC & Performance features*
10x International Rectifier IR3553 Powerstages for CPU V_Core via 5 PWM phases from IR35201 PWM controller and 5x IR3599 doublers
2x International Rectifier IR3556 Powerstages for SOC
Cooper Bussman / Coiltronics (Eaton) _FP1007R3 R15_ 70A Inductors ("server grade chokes")
7x 560uF output FP (Japanese) capacitors for V_Core derated from 6.3V
2x 560uF output FP (Japanese) capacitors for V_SOC derated from 6.3V + 2x 330uF capacitors (likely from Apaq , Taiwan)

Onsemi 4C10N for memory voltage regulation with doubled low side controlled by Richtek IT8120 PWM (reportedly supports 3600MHz+ memory on this board , reviewers have been testing Ryzen 7 2700X and the limit is around 3600MHz memory)
Fully finned heatsink with heatpipe _ --- weighs ~ 130g , supposedly 100+ fins (I didn't count them)_
Dual BIOS with replaceable BIOS chip ( see https://techreport.com/news/33134/gigabyte-offers-a-sneak-peek-at-a-future-amd-motherboard-at-ces)
8+4 pin CPU Power connectors
Debug Code LED 
Voltage read points (labeled COUPON near memory area)
Temperature sensor headers with thermistor cable for temperature sensing
Power button (for bench use)
Clear CMOS button
8 hybrid fan headers
Smart Fan 5 with FanStop, independent control of fan speed with adjustable fan curve in BIOS as well
---> can ramp up fan based on multiple sensors on board
2 included M.2 heatsinks
G-Connector for easy front panel connections

*I/O and connectivity*
Intel 802.11ac WAVE2 2x2 with bluetooth (9260NGW)
USB 3.1 gen 2 type C front panel header
Realtek ALC1220-V Audio Codec with ESS SABRE (ESS9018Q2C) DAC , high precision clock source, TI LME49720 op amp , Nichichon gold audio capacitors and WIMA audio capacitors



*Board layout*








*Known non power delivery ICs:*
* ICS 9FGL1214AKLF (clock generator)
* ITE IT8686E for SuperIO + ITE IT8792E (near PCIE slot)
* Realtek ALC1220-VB + ESS Sabre DAC
* Richtek RT8288A for USB 3.0 DAC UP 2
* Intel 1211-AT Gigabit LAN
* Asmedia ASM1143 USB 3.1 controller
* ITE IT8295FN (RGB controller)
* Four ASMedia ASM1480 PCI-e switches (on my board it is NXP L040838)

*Dual BIOs with replaceable BIOS chip explanation*
It is advisable to use Single BIOS mode such that the second chip is untouched. Flash only via USB in the BIOS itself via Q-Flash. Don't flash in Windows or other OS. 
Try to load Optimized Defaults so that all settings are stock before flashing the BIOS.

When you have a corrupt main BIOS you can then flash over the main BIOS by switching the BIOS to the 2nd BIOS.

1. Set board to single BIOS mode if not already.
2. Boot off the backup BIOS
3. Once in the BIOS flip the switch to the BIOS you want to flash, 
4. Use Q-Flash to flash the BIOS. After reboot it may power cycle up to 5 times for memory training reasons.

Diagram:


Spoiler














*Known quirks, not necessarily board specific*
* The AMD CBS menu for XFR2 and Precision Boost Overdrive in Gigabyte BIOs is under "Peripherals"
--- PPT : Package Power Tracking (power limit) , default is ~ 140W
--- EDC : Electrical Design Current , _"Indicates the maximum current the voltage rail can demand for a short, thermally insignificant time"_
--- TDC : Thermal Design Current
* HPET enable / disable is under "Power"
* Voltage is around 1.45V-1.5V if on auto (in software) for Ryzen 2 due to AMD's 2 core boosting , multimeter readings typically below 1.45V
* Recommended SOC Voltage for Ryzen 2nd gen is 1.05 - 1.1V , may escalate to 1.2 or more if using XMP profile
* Gear Down Mode should be disabled if you intend to use odd timings such as CL15 15-15-15-35. 
* AC 9260 Wifi might not work on older Linux kernels before 4.14 or on particular Linux systems (http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/4007/linux-wifi-driver-aorus-gaming)
----> From my testing it works fine with Ryzen 7 with SMT turned off and also with downcore control set to SIX (3+3), so this issue might be due to more than 16 logical cores. (see https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199551)
*Quick OC tips*
* Use Classic mode of BIOS for all advanced settings
* Use manual 4 main memory timings to start with , typically 1.35V DIMM (memory) voltage is required for XMP along with 1.05 to 1.1V SOC voltage
* Manually set ProcODT to 60ohms for most memory kits
* DRAM Termination typical is half of DRAM Voltage
* Check memory ICs for your kit using Thaiphoon Burner or the list at https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1627555-ryzen-memory-ic-collection-thread.html
* Check memory timings in Windows with the Stilt's Ryzen Timing checker: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
* "Normal" in Gigabyte BIOS is "offset" for other vendors 
* V_Droop is minimal on High LLC (about -0.02V under stress load) , Turbo is more or less what you set (less than 0.02V deviation in total to what is set in BIOS), and Extreme has no V_Droop may have an overshoot
* BCLK overclocking can be used up to around 103 - 104MHz , to avoid touching the multiplier and yet still maintain maximum clocks under light load
* Use Clear CMOS to clear all settings
* Use advanced fan curves in Smart Fan 5 to set your fans , calibrate for more accurate fan curves
* Stress test thoroughly before proceeding with your overclock for daily use, programs such as Prime95 or y-cruncher help you identify weaknesses in cooling

*FAQ*
1. Do I need both the 8 pin and 4 pin CPU power connectors? No unless you plan on using it subzero or pushing ridiculous voltage and power.
2. What's a safe voltage? Generally it is recommended to be below 1.425V (non-stress), Gigabyte recommends a more conservative < 1.35V all core
3. Can I use a 1st gen Ryzen on it? Yes. 
4. Do I need Appcenter for SIV? Yes. It's a prerequisite (required for installation).
5. Where do I turn off RGB? In the BIOS you can turn off RGB Fusion under Peripherals.
6. Where can I turn on virtualization / can only use one core in my VMs ? It's labeled_ SVM Mode _under Advanced Frequency Settings ---> Advanced Core Settings
7. IOMMU setting is under "Peripherals" (see also this post for IOMMU groupings per F2 BIOS)
8. Typical overclock on ambient (air / water) for Ryzen 2nd gen is ~ 4.2-4.3GHz < 1.45V

*Backplate clearances*
Please be aware the pre-installed backplate may interfere in computer cases with integrated standoffs. It protrudes roughly the same height as a 6-32 motherboard standoff.

*Monoblocks
*https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-ga-x470-gaming-7-rgb-monoblock

*Manual*
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-manual

*Memory QVL *
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-doc

*UEFI BIOS link*
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl

(Intel Wifi+BT WLAN Driver also at above site)

*AMD chipset driver*
https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

*RGB Fusion Phone app*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gigabyte.rgbfusion&hl=en_US

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rgb-fusion/id1173484495?mt=8

*AMD AM4 Linux RAID driver*
https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Linux+x86_64

*Intel AC 9260 drivers*
Gigabyte's Intel AC 9260 driver : https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-driver-wlanbt
Official Intel AC 9260 driver : https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/99445/Intel-Wireless-AC-9260
Linux support for AC 9260 requires Kernel 4.14+ : https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...5511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html 


Spoiler



_Major distros per Distrowatch along with version numbers_

Fedora 28 = 4.16.3 ---- as of 4.17.2 kernel, SMT enabled works
Debian _unstable sid = _ 4.16
Antergos 18.4 (Arch based , rolling distro) = 4.15.14
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Debian based) = 4.15 
> Xubuntu 18.04 = 4.15
> Lubuntu 18.04 = 4.15
Manjaro 17.1.9 (Arch based) = 4.14.36

* From my testing it works fine with Ryzen 7 with SMT turned off and also with downcore control set to SIX (3+3), so this issue might be due to more than 16 logical cores. (see https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199551 , supposed to be bug-fixed in upcoming kernel 4.17)
See also https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linu...l?id=998ce0330c94eca4b13b8f062b3f0ca9ef9ad6d8
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1574679
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linu.../?id=c84bd6688f6e5863dd57cb1ed0512e732d436cb2



*Linux sensors workaround for SuperIO chip IT8686*

https://github.com/groeck/it87
(see also https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/6/11/3)
Arch-based: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/it87-dkms-git/

*RGB Fusion Official Compatibility Information*

https://www.gigabyte.com/mb/rgb/ready

*Gigabyte Oriented Overclock Guides*

overclocking.guide https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-x470-overclocking-guide/

dinos22 : 




dinos 22 voltage at socket , LLC test:





F4e BIOS PBO scaling







(~1850 CB R15 vs 1800 with it off)


Spoiler











_Overclocking summary I made (try to get the pdf for quick links) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oZ_ND9k39Q1gXeiELxKX4qaK9YFS2a6p/view?usp=sharing_
* This is Rev 0 because as Gigabyte's X470 boards do not have the PPT/EDC/TDC setting (as their X370 boards do) the only setting really is the scalar.

*Buyer Questionnaire for submission to Gigabyte for review
*https://goo.gl/forms/5leHghaCFRWAN7So1 (Requires google login to prevent multiple submissions)_Please don't spam it, I removed the google sign in requirement_*

Gigabyte AORUS official videos & posts*


Spoiler







 








Newegg feature:







 https://www.aorus.com/blog-detail.php?i=247
Thermal design : https://www.aorus.com/blog-detail.php?i=246

*Aorus Product page*
https://www.aorus.com/product-detail.php?p=777

*Official USA Support Forum*
http://forum.gigabyte.us/board/37/am4

*Reviews*


Spoiler



*English review*
Tweaktown https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8...-gaming-7-wifi-motherboard-review/index3.html
Gamers Nexus https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3289-gigabyte-x470-gaming-7-vrm-thermal-benchmarks
HardOCP https://www.hardocp.com/article/2018/07/11/gigabyte_aorus_gaming_7_wifi_amd_ryzen_mobo_review/7

OC3D https://overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/gigabyte_x470_aorus_gaming_7_wifi_review/1
Guru3D https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi-review,1.html
Hexus http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/mainboard/116840-aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi/
Eteknix https://www.eteknix.com/aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi-motherboard-review/
Bit-tech https://bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/motherboards/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-review/1/
Tom's hardware https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-amd-atx-motherboard,5576.html
PCGamesN https://pcgamesn.com/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-review-benchmarks
Kitguru: https://www.kitguru.net/components/...0-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-hurrah-for-proper-vrms/ , 



 Optimum tech : 



Techreport https://techreport.com/review/33605/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-motherboard-reviewed

NDTV https://gadgets.ndtv.com/laptops/re...abyte-aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi-review-1839829
hardware info https://us.hardware.info/reviews/81...otherboards-gigabyte-aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi
https://lanoc.org/review/motherboards/7759-gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi?showall=&start=5

Tech Showdown: 



 TechteamGB: 



 http://en.ocworkbench.com/tech/revi...igabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-motherboard/Tech Yes City Comparison 



Anandtech https://www.anandtech.com/show/12647/the-gigabyte-x470-gaming-7-wifi-motherboard-review
https://www.pcgamer.com/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wi-fi-review/
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/pcs/1407675/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-review




 (AVADirect)

* NON ENGLISH*
https://quasarzone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qc_qsz&wr_id=154385
https://ru.gecid.com/mboard/gigabyte_x470_aorus_gaming_7_wifi/
https://www.overclockers.ua/motherboard/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi/
http://playwares.com/pcreview/56444892 (page 13)
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/mainboards/test-aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi-im-test/24925
http://www.4gamer.net/games/300/G030061/20180411118/
http://www.vmodtech.com/en/article/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-review/page/1
https://www.techbang.com/posts/5792...-with-x470-chipset-motherboard-to-play?page=4
http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1070592514.html
http://diy.pconline.com.cn/1110/11100406_2.html
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/dossier/83...n-amd-continue-sur-sa-belle-lancee/836123.htm 
https://www.coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=248436
https://www.profesionalreview.com/2018/04/19/gigabyte-aorus-x470-gaming-7-wifi-review/
http://www.jagatreview.com/2018/04/...herboard-gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifige/
https://hk.xfastest.com/6109/xf-gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-review/
http://www.benchmark.pl/testy_i_recenzje/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wi-fi-test.html
http://www.ddworld.cz/pc-a-komponen...-vykon-ryzen-procesoru-v-x470-proti-b350.html
https://adrenaline.uol.com.br/2018/04/27/55008/analise-placa-mae-gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi/
http://genk.vn/san-pham-hot-trong-t...470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-20180422170709252.chn
http://www.xanxogaming.com/reviews/gigabyte/x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi/
http://www.shahrsakhtafzar.com/fa/r...0-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-with-ryzen-2700x-review
https://hwp.com.tr/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-incemelesi-99469
https://www.noticias3d.com/articulo.asp?idarticulo=2593
https://www.nexthardware.com/recensioni/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-1324/16/
https://www.overclockzone.com/article/10650-รีวิว-gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi/
https://tweakers.net/productreview/187415/gigabyte-x470-gaming-7-wifi.html
https://www.datormagazin.se/2018/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-7/
http://www.jagatreview.com/2018/04/...herboard-gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifige/
http://www.bodnara.co.kr/bbs/article.html?num=146487
http://www.pceva.com.cn/portal.php?mod=view&aid=3632&page=5
PCEVA video (https://v.qq.com/x/page/d06460oo3t6.html , http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU4OTUwOTgyNA==.html)
https://www.geeknetic.es/Review/1467/Placa-base-Gigabyte-X470-Aorus-Gaming-7-Wifi.html
https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1854619-1-1.html
https://www.benchmark.rs/artikal/test_gigabyte_x470_aorus_gaming_7_wifi-4587
https://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=488&t=5468892
https://www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/s...-wifi-ryzen-e-gaming-si-incontrano_index.html
https://www.hardwareinside.de/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-34381/
https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2018/10/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-review/
https://www.io-tech.fi/artikkelit/testissa-amd-x470-emolevyt-asus-gigabyte-msi/

*Lengthy user reviews*
https://nl.hardware.info/productervaring/6225/gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-productervaring-door-rooieduvel 
http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=cpumbram&wr_id=109506 (massively long videos , in Korean)



*Pcpartpicker Builds with this board* https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/3mm323
Bitspower monoblock : https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_356&products_id=5962
EKWB monoblock: https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-releasing-a-new-x470-series-monoblock-for-gigabyte-x470-aorus-gaming-7/

*hwbot records link* http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/x470_aorus_gaming_7_wifi/

_(Work in progress)_


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I have the predecessor, the Aorus X370 K7. Apart from the problems with Creative soundcards it performs solid. I would assume, that the problems with soundblaster cards are solved with this board.


----------



## Aenra

1.425 volts top are *not* a safe voltage.

My apologies (to myself mostly) for even bothering to post in an AlphaC thread, but do be warned that above 1.4 you're really asking for degrading. That's your highest ceiling.


----------



## AlphaC

1.425V is the max voltage per Stilt's interrogation of the Ryzen 7 2700x , I didn't pull it out of thin air:
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302


> The voltage command which the CPU sends to the VRM regulator via the SVI2 interface and the actual effective voltage were then recorded in various scenarios. In stock configuration the sustained maximum effective voltage during all-core stress allowed by FIT was =< 1.330V. Meanwhile, in single core workloads the sustained maximum was =< 1.425V. When the “FIT” parameters were adjusted by increasing the scalar value from the default 1x to the maximum allowed value of 10x, the maximum all-core voltage became 1.380V, while the maximum single core voltage increased to 1.480V. The recorded figures appear to fall very well in line with the seen and known behavior, frequency, power and thermal scaling wise.
> 
> The seen behavior suggests that the full silicon reliability can be maintained up to around 1.330V in all-core workloads (i.e. high current) and up to 1.425V in single core workloads (i.e. low current). Use of higher voltages is definitely possible (as FIT will allow up to 1.380V / 1.480V when scalar is increased by 10x), but it more than likely results in reduced silicon lifetime / reliability. By how much? Only the good folks at AMD who have access to the simulation data will know for sure.


-------

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ea753/xfr2_at_work_during_rottr_bench/dxu1i1t/



Robbert Hallock (AMD) said:


> Hi, I work for AMD.
> The CPU is programmed to use these voltages automatically. We know it's safe, because we designed it that way. The CPU cannot and does not use voltages that are unsafe for the silicon.
> The key thing that people forget in these cases is *time* and *temperature*. Running 1.4V or 1.5V here and there is not a big deal, because the CPU will eventually back down according to its pre-programmed model. Or if you have great cooling, that also offsets the thermal effect of voltage. In either case, you're seeing momentary blips of voltage that are offset by the hours per day your CPU is probably doing nothing at all--at a very low voltage.
> The average vcore for Ryzen over _time_ is around 1.25V (give or take).
> tl;dr: leave the CPU alone, let it do its thing, don't worry.  We designed the CPU to do this.



1.425V is the recommended max voltage from Robert Hallock at AMD for Ryzen 1 too:
https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=12m13s

------

As far as manual overclocks: 

If you run really high LLC (i.e. instead of medium or "HIGH" you run Turbo or Extreme) then obviously you need to account for that. If you are running full on AVX then you need to account for that. There's an inherent 0.02V V_Droop present with LLC set to HIGH. If you are on air then obviously you need to account for temperature also rather than just power and voltage, which means ~1.35V / ~170W is likely better. PB2 only kicks in below ~60°C to maximize reliability of the silicon.

You're fixating on voltage but if you pay attention to AMD's PB2 and XFR2 , the CPU will drop to 4.1GHz / ~1.2 to 1.3V only when AVX is being used to maintain the same power usage (power is not just based on voltage , gaming or idle at 1.4V is not the same as flogging the floating point units at 1.4V). If you turn on PBO the CPU will maintain around 4.175 - 4.225GHz.

There's three main variables used for the PB2 algorithm: current (EDC/TDC), power (PPT), and temperature.


----------



## GMcDougal

When it comes to this Ryzen stuff, AlphaC is one bad ass dude. I wouldn’t question anything he says!


----------



## neojack

Hello fellow Gigabyte owners

I bought this motherbord on Friday, along with a 2700x
the 2700x OC'd like a charm to 4.1 at air - 1.3v
I did not tried to further tweak the voltage, it's on the test bench with stock cooling now
when the times comes i wil install this inside my rig and my custom loop


still trying to be stable with my samsung B-Die , dual rank kit F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
setting the XMP and Dram voltage to 1.35/1.37V results in a boot loop

I am now searching the forums for settings.
unfortunately, most of people here are using Asus CH6 motherboard

some voltage settings seems to have another name in Gigabyte's BIOS


Asus : VDDSOC
Gigabyte = VCORE SOC ?

Asus = DRAM Boot Voltage
Gigabyte = ?


thanks !


----------



## AlphaC

Don't use XMP on Gigabyte boards, it's problematic. You likely want to turn off Fast Boot, set the 4 main timings + 1.35-1.4V memory voltage + 1.05V-1.1V SOC voltage. Try ProcODT 60 ohms too. Then let it perform memory training.


----------



## robiatti

I am running bios F4E and the only issue I have come across is the bios one day failed to post no matter what I tried.
I ended up booting from the back up F2 and reflashed the primary with F4e again and all is well.

I'm surprised the ram I am using actually works correctly with XMP, its a 32gb set from evga ddr4 3200 C16.

This kit has not worked correctly in the past on my CHVI only would work at 2666.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Bought this one as well. Dont like Asus or MSI and Asrock seems to delay delivering.


----------



## AlphaC

robiatti said:


> I am running bios F4E and the only issue I have come across is the bios one day failed to post no matter what I tried.
> I ended up booting from the back up F2 and reflashed the primary with F4e again and all is well.
> 
> I'm surprised the ram I am using actually works correctly with XMP, its a 32gb set from evga ddr4 3200 C16.
> 
> This kit has not worked correctly in the past on my CHVI only would work at 2666.


That's the dual BIOS feature at work. I can't count how many times it has saved my _behind_ flashing new AGESA codes. On the Intel platform it also saved me from bad flashes. Gigabyte upped the ante this time by including a fully replaceable main BIOS chip too.

A key thing to note which I put in the first post is sometimes on Gigabyte AM4 boards it will go insane and flash the Backup BIOS with the main BIOs. To avoid that from happening you should set the Dual BIOS mode to single BIOS. 

Doing so ensures that they are essentially physically isolated.

The other major quirk (not an issue just _why?_) is Gigabyte put AMD CBS options inside the Peripherals tab. They likely need a new UI designer.

By the way if you purchased the board from Newegg or Amazon you can register to get a free mechanical K83 keyboard (ends May 31). 

Link is here: http://event.gigabyte.us/review/

Details:


Spoiler






> Share your experience with any qualified AORUS X470 motherboard by posting a review on Newegg or Amazon. Give feedback, help others, and list your system configuration. In return GIGABYTE will send you a rewards gift to show our appreciation.
> 
> STEP 1
> Buy a qualified AORUS X470 motherboard.
> 
> STEP 2
> Submit a review of the board on Newegg or Amazon. Let everyone know that you are writing this review to enter into the rewards program.
> 
> STEP 3
> Wait for the review to become live on Newegg or Amazon.
> 
> STEP 4
> Complete the review submission form before May 31, 2018.
> 
> STEP 5
> Once submitted, you will receive a confirmation email. Once your submission and documents have been approved you will receive a final email confirming approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Reviews are not required to redeem promotional rebates via Newegg and/or Amazon. GIGABYTE Review Rewards program is a supplemental rewards program and will not affect the standard redemption process for promotional rebates provided via retailers. All qualified submissions will receive a rewards gift. Limit one rewards gift per product, per review.






If you don't want to use the keyboard I think you can give it away or sell it on Ebay.


----------



## robiatti

Luckily I had the switch in single bios mode due past Gigabyte bios issues.

Thanks for the Tip on the Keyboard, but I got mine through Microcenter.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Buildzoid's hardware analysis & high praise for this board on gamers nexus youtube channel: 



He says its a great ugrade hardware wise comparing to the Gigabyte X370 K7/K5 models and would be very balanced. Video two weeks old. Good thing is i learned from this video how to use the dual BIOS just in case ;-)


----------



## refa

Does this OC tips applies to the Gigabyte X470 AORUS Gaming 5 WIFI too?


----------



## robiatti

robiatti said:


> I am running bios F4E and the only issue I have come across is the bios one day failed to post no matter what I tried.
> I ended up booting from the back up F2 and reflashed the primary with F4e again and all is well.
> 
> I'm surprised the ram I am using actually works correctly with XMP, its a 32gb set from evga ddr4 3200 C16.
> 
> This kit has not worked correctly in the past on my CHVI only would work at 2666.


Update,

Looks like the bios F4E corrupted again. It seems to happen when the PC has been asleep for a long period of time. 24+ hours.


----------



## AlphaC

Could it be your F4E BIOs is corrupted by your flash drive and you're flashing a corrupt BIOS? I'm not quite sure what would cause that other than a corrupt BIOS or memory settings that can boot but aren't fully stable (i.e. they won't cold-boot sometimes). 

Also can you find out your power settings? I think there's some options for eRP or whatnot you can try to alter.


----------



## Shik0

I can't seem to get a decent OC on my F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit, only stable-ish oc is with XMP profile on and reducing the speed to 2933mhz, 1.45v, 1,2v SOC. I have tried every revision of bios and a bunch of different timing and sub timing combinations, nothing seems to work besides base 2133mhz. My stability "test methodology" is to turn on a test stream to Youtube and play PUBG of Fortnite until the PC just shuts down with board and RAM leds glowing so I have to power cycle the PSU otherwise it doesn't want to turn back on. If anyone has any ideas what I can try, please shoot!


----------



## robiatti

AlphaC said:


> Could it be your F4E BIOs is corrupted by your flash drive and you're flashing a corrupt BIOS? I'm not quite sure what would cause that other than a corrupt BIOS or memory settings that can boot but aren't fully stable (i.e. they won't cold-boot sometimes).
> 
> Also can you find out your power settings? I think there's some options for eRP or whatnot you can try to alter.


I will look further into it when I get home, I have not had to cold boot issue though. Only waking from sleep. I will try f;ashing from a different flash drive as well. 

Thanks for the advice AlphaC!


----------



## Ramad

Shik0 said:


> I can't seem to get a decent OC on my F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit, only stable-ish oc is with XMP profile on and reducing the speed to 2933mhz, 1.45v, 1,2v SOC. I have tried every revision of bios and a bunch of different timing and sub timing combinations, nothing seems to work besides base 2133mhz. My stability "test methodology" is to turn on a test stream to Youtube and play PUBG of Fortnite until the PC just shuts down with board and RAM leds glowing so I have to power cycle the PSU otherwise it doesn't want to turn back on. If anyone has any ideas what I can try, please shoot!


I don't have this motherboard but I can only advice, based on my experience with the C6H and the K7, to try and tune RTT settings. The right values will lead to a stable RAM and lower PROCODT, means lower voltages for the RAM and the CPU. Try setting those values to:

RZQ/3
RZQ/3
RZQ/1

Or:

RZQ/4
Disabled
Disabled

Those are the values for RTTNOM, RTTWR and RTTPARK. See if one of those combinations will get your RAM booting at 3200MT/s, then see about lowering PROCODT till the system can't boot, my guess is around 42 Ohm - 53.3 Ohm depending the quality of your CPU cores/IMC.


----------



## Shik0

Ramad said:


> I don't have this motherboard but I can only advice, based on my experience with the C6H and the K7, to try and tune RTT settings. The right values will lead to a stable RAM and lower PROCODT, means lower voltages for the RAM and the CPU. Try setting those values to:
> 
> RZQ/3
> RZQ/3
> RZQ/1
> 
> Or:
> 
> RZQ/4
> Disabled
> Disabled
> 
> Those are the values for RTTNOM, RTTWR and RTTPARK. See if one of those combinations will get your RAM booting at 3200MT/s, then see about lowering PROCODT till the system can't boot, my guess is around 42 Ohm - 53.3 Ohm depending the quality of your CPU cores/IMC.


The lowest ODT I can go is 43.3Ohm, but unfortunately those settings didn't work for me, the game crashed few minutes in on both combinations.


----------



## AlphaC

The Stilt noted that anything over 1.1 VSOC introduces instability on Ryzen 2700X. I would avoid over 1.1V for SOC ; for Hynix RAM 1.45V is also excessive : it shouldn't need more than 1.4V or so.


----------



## kd5151

Are there any tricks to installing a motherboard with a pre installed I/O sheild? What about the standoffs? My G7/2700x should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Ramad

Shik0 said:


> The lowest ODT I can go is 43.3Ohm, but unfortunately those settings didn't work for me, the game crashed few minutes in on both combinations.


Your system will not be able to boot if one of the combinations above didn't work for you. It could be many things when it comes to games, could be bad game install or bad drivers (nVIDIA have many of those). Try running prime95 to find out if the system is stable or not, only then you will be able to find out what the problem is.

My advice is to run the CPU fixed at lower frequency such as 3.6-3.8GHz, Vcore at 1.3V, SOC at 1.1V and RAM at 3200MT/s with 1.4V since you have a Samsung B-die based RAM. Those are safe voltages and your system should pass fine if the settings are right because nothing is pushed to the edge at these frequencies.

I had prime95 failing for me last weak on my K7 within 5 min. with every attempt because I forgot to seat the CPU properly, Foxconn sockets are not as good as Lotes' sockets, so some extra caution is needed here.

What I'm trying to say is, there could be many things beside voltages such as wrong settings all the way to re-seating the RAM sticks or the CPU.


----------



## Shik0

Ramad said:


> Your system will not be able to boot if one of the combinations above didn't work for you. It could be many things when it comes to games, could be bad game install or bad drivers (nVIDIA have many of those). Try running prime95 to find out if the system is stable or not, only then you will be able to find out what the problem is.
> 
> My advice is to run the CPU fixed at lower frequency such as 3.6-3.8GHz, Vcore at 1.3V, SOC at 1.1V and RAM at 3200MT/s with 1.4V since you have a Samsung B-die based RAM. Those are safe voltages and your system should pass fine if the settings are right because nothing is pushed to the edge at these frequencies.
> 
> I had prime95 failing for me last weak on my K7 within 5 min. with every attempt because I forgot to seat the CPU properly, Foxconn sockets are not as good as Lotes' sockets, so some extra caution is needed here.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, there could be many things beside voltages such as wrong settings all the way to re-seating the RAM sticks or the CPU.


I tried OC-ing the memory with stock cpu settings, tried reseating the RAM in different slots, 1 stick, 2 sticks, different set of RAM from another PC in my house (hynix m-die 3000c16 which also shut down the PC if OC-d), tried a different PSU (Seasonic s12 520W bronze) and tried reseating the cpu and cooler. If I leave cpu OC-ed and RAM on stock 2133mhz the system runs fine, but as soon as I start messing with memory it starts randomly shutting down during gaming and streaming. I've seen a few people have similar problems, but as far as I know there is no solution yet.


----------



## AlphaC

kd5151 said:


> Are there any tricks to installing a motherboard with a pre installed backplate. What about the standoffs? My G7/2700x should be here Wednesday.


As long as your motherboard tray uses the standard 6-32 hexagonal brass standoffs of ~6.4mm / 0.25" height (any case from Fractal Design or Phanteks for example should) you ought to be fine. Essentially all it does is save one step (the IO plate install). Some people have concerns about the backplate and I relayed those concerns to GBT-Matt for him to suggest to the R&D team that the backplate and I/O shield may have compatibility issues.

Any Corsair 750D or Be Quiet Silent Base 600 case with the built-in standoffs that are sort of lumpy and protruding instead of an actual hexagonal standoff will be problematic though.
(If you have enough clearance for your CPU cooler and you have a case with the built-in standoffs, you can usually screw a normal standoff into it to make it properly clear the backplate but then the IO shield will likely not fit properly.)

If you do need to remove the backplate, I've done a full teardown down to the bare PCB to get a look at the PWM controller so here's what you need to do







Side view of the screw you definitely keep in place ,highlighted in yellow:








Backplate & IO shield removed


Spoiler





















When facing the back of the board, the top left screw is actually for the VRM heatsink as well, so while you can remove the screw that screws into it for the backplate , leave that silvery-grey one in there. Most of the other screws are only also to hold the plastic RGB IO cover in place to the IO shield.

-----------

Shik0 , you might want to test your RAM for stability once you change the setting. For Hynix M-Die you ought to be able to hit 2933MHz with even timings (such as 16-18-18-38 or 16-16-16-36) at least. For Samsung B-die , there's no reason it shouldn't run 3200C14 or 3466C16. Geardown mode might have an issue with odd timings though and I've seen it reported that GearDownMode resets itself in Gigabyte BIOS.

Besides timings & ProcODT (default is 53.3 ohms), you might need VSOC manual voltage at 1.05-1.1V and also DRAM voltage ~ 1.35-1.39V.


----------



## kd5151

Thanks AlphaC. My fractal case should be good to go! Never had a mobo with a pre-installed I/O shield or back plate before. Always a first for everything.


----------



## rancor

I purchased this motherboard on ryzen 2nd gen lunch day and had problems with the WiFi. I could install the driver and see networks but couldn't conect reliably. I ended up tearing down the motherboard to get to the WiFi chip and reconnecting the internal antenna connections. This fixed the problem so it was probably a bad or loose connection. I would guess this is rare but if your getting WiFi connection problems it's another thing to check.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

rancor said:


> I purchased this motherboard on ryzen 2nd gen lunch day and had problems with the WiFi. I could install driver and see networks but couldn't conect reliably. I ended up tearing down the motherboard to get to the WiFi chip and reconnecting the internal antenna connections. This fixed the problem so it was probably a bad or loose connection. I would guess this is rare but if your getting WiFi connection problems it's another thing to check.


Make sure you use the driver from our webpage as well. The one baked into windows can cause issues.


----------



## Copyright

Just got this board.. found that Asus and Gigabyte both have Precision Boost Overdrive as an option. For whatever reason I am missing the NBIO setting in my BIOS to be able to enable it... anyone else notice this? You can clearly see the option in the precision Boost Overdrive video on you tube. 

Also,..I Saw no way to disable onboard wifi in the bios? Right now it's not working as well as my USB netgear 1200AC.. its not near as good actually.


----------



## Copyright

AlphaC said:


> Don't use XMP on Gigabyte boards, it's problematic. You likely want to turn off Fast Boot, set the 4 main timings + 1.35-1.4V memory voltage + 1.05V-1.1V SOC voltage. Try ProcODT 60 ohms too. Then let it perform memory training.


I need some clarification on how memory training works. I am using fastboot with XMP profiles. I have zero stability issues unless I try to OC which I also had XMP on.. and is probalby why I had problems now that you explained it. How does Memory training work? Do you ever turn fast boot back on at anypoint? 

I have TeamGroup 3200mhz Samsung B Die 4x8gb... What settings should I apply to get the most out of this setup? I also like my clocks to throttle down while not under load so I chose to let PB2 do it's job and for hte life of me I cannot find PBO to enable even tho I saw a video that showed where it was.. mine is not there! Seems that overclocking the ram does a great job of improving performance. So I wanted to try and use PBO with overclocked RAM and let the system throttle it's speed as needed. Is this possible?


----------



## AlphaC

You need Fast Boot disabled for memory training to work properly , as far as I know.

Also because XMP profiles are an Intel convention most of those sub-timings will be suboptimal or outright don't work on AMD platforms.

My advice to you is to boot without XMP and then interrogate the memory itself with Thaiphoon Burner and AIDA64 to get all the information about the XMP profile's subtimings. Use the Stilt's "safe" memory timings for your sticks' memory ICs keeping in mind 4 sticks isn't going to be as likely to work with as high frequency or as tight timings. Most users have best luck with 2 sticks.

Memory training basically allows the motherboard to configure all the sub-timings as well as delays and retry it up to around 5 times. It may power cycle to try different settings.

On 1st gen Ryzen how I did it was , 
1. Boot with the 2133 MHz memory clock 
2. Interrogate the memory to find what timings it is capable of according to XMP 
3. Put in the DRAM voltage , fixed SOC voltage and 4 main timings & disable Fast Boot
4. Check the Stilt's safe timings for the ICs and try those as a baseline
After that process the Ryzen memory calculator came out which greatly simplified this but still isn't foolproof. There's a 4 DIMM option in the utility. (http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html)

As far as PBO, it is under the _Peripherals_ tab under* AMD CBS* > NBIO Common options > Precision Boost Overdrive. I noted this in the FAQs (post #1) because I find that it was an odd place to put that setting. It is mainly AMD's fault but Gigabyte has to share some of the blame because they didn't relocate it for whatever reason. (On Asrock boards AMD CBS is under "Advanced" and in ASUS BIOS it is also listed under "Advanced" tab)


----------



## Copyright

AlphaC said:


> You need Fast Boot disabled for memory training to work properly , as far as I know.
> 
> Also because XMP profiles are an Intel convention most of those sub-timings will be suboptimal or outright don't work on AMD platforms.
> 
> My advice to you is to boot without XMP and then interrogate the memory itself with Thaiphoon Burner and AIDA64 to get all the information about the XMP profile's subtimings. Use the Stilt's "safe" memory timings for your sticks' memory ICs keeping in mind 4 sticks isn't going to be as likely to work with as high frequency or as tight timings. Most users have best luck with 2 sticks.
> 
> Memory training basically allows the motherboard to configure all the sub-timings as well as delays and retry it up to around 5 times. It may power cycle to try different settings.
> 
> On 1st gen Ryzen how I did it was ,
> 1. Boot with the 2133 MHz memory clock
> 2. Interrogate the memory to find what timings it is capable of according to XMP
> 3. Put in the DRAM voltage , fixed SOC voltage and 4 main timings & disable Fast Boot
> 4. Check the Stilt's safe timings for the ICs and try those as a baseline
> After that process the Ryzen memory calculator came out which greatly simplified this but still isn't foolproof. There's a 4 DIMM option in the utility. (http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html)
> 
> As far as PBO, it is under the _Peripherals_ tab under* AMD CBS* > NBIO Common options > Precision Boost Overdrive. I noted this in the FAQs (post #1) because I find that it was an odd place to put that setting. It is mainly AMD's fault but Gigabyte has to share some of the blame because they didn't relocate it for whatever reason. (On Asrock boards AMD CBS is under "Advanced" and in ASUS BIOS it is also listed under "Advanced" tab)


Yeah, That is exactly where I went. I have P4e bios. That NBIO option is gone. I know exactly where it is because I watched a video but I can assure you mine is not there. The other options normally located by NBIO are there however. Super strange. I may do a set to defaults and see if it appears.

So on the memory trining does it clock the memory and I leave it at 2133? Do I never enable fastboot again? I honestly saw no difference with fast boot enabled using XMP profile. Even if I am stuck at 3200mhz with 4 sticks that is no issue. Currently running 3200 with 32gb and have not had a single problem. How do I OC the ram higher beyond 3200? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Copyright

Can someone confirm the p4e bios still has the NBIO section available where Precision Boost Override is enababled?


----------



## robiatti

Copyright said:


> Can someone confirm the p4e bios still has the NBIO section available where Precision Boost Override is enababled?


I have attached a couple screenshots for you copyright.


----------



## Copyright

robiatti said:


> I have attached a couple screenshots for you copyright.


OK , this is really strange.. there has to be a setting somehwere that is disabling this option for me.. Can you take a pic of the previous menu? I beleive there should be 4 line items.. bottom one being NBIO.. my board gives me 3 line items.. I wonder if using XMP or 4 sticks of ram disabled this? Something is causing this section to not be in my bios.. I have dug all through it.


I also see you are using NVME RAID... any real benefit doing this? I have heard it increases latency and actually makes things feel slower?


----------



## robiatti

I am not using nvme raid, I use one 256gb for OS and the other I use for StoreMI in conjunction with my 4tb mechanical.
And for that purpose its excellent. seems alot more responsive than using intels solution on my last build.


----------



## Copyright

robiatti said:


> I am not using nvme raid, I use one 256gb for OS and the other I use for StoreMI in conjunction with my 4tb mechanical.
> And for that purpose its excellent. seems alot more responsive than using intels solution on my last build.


Very nice... can you snap a pic of the menu before NBIO that shows where you would select NBIO? Are you running 4 sticks of ram or two? I am trying to figure out why NBIO option isn't showing up for me.


----------



## robiatti

Copyright said:


> Very nice... can you snap a pic of the menu before NBIO that shows where you would select NBIO? Are you running 4 sticks of ram or two? I am trying to figure out why NBIO option isn't showing up for me.


I will get some pics when I get home from work. I am running 4 8gb sticks of eVGA 3200 @ C16-18-18-18-1t via XMP.


----------



## Copyright

robiatti said:


> I will get some pics when I get home from work. I am running 4 8gb sticks of eVGA 3200 @ C16-18-18-18-1t via XMP.


I am 4x8gb TeamGroup 3200mhz Samsung B die also using XMP profiles.. were you the one having hte sleep issues? After talking to a bunch of ppl I think I will manually enter my timings and use the Memory training. I planned to OC the ram some if possible with this many sticks nad use overdrive for a little boost..


----------



## robiatti

Copyright said:


> I am 4x8gb TeamGroup 3200mhz Samsung B die also using XMP profiles.. were you the one having hte sleep issues? After talking to a bunch of ppl I think I will manually enter my timings and use the Memory training. I planned to OC the ram some if possible with this many sticks nad use overdrive for a little boost..


Yes, After a long period of sleep the pc would power on but never post without flipping to the F2 bios and rebooting. So far after the 3rd re-flash of F4E its hasn't reoccurred(knock on wood).. the only thing I did different this time around is I no longer have fast boot enabled.


----------



## kd5151

I gave birth to a 2700x/wraith prism and gigabyte x470 aorus gaming 7 today.

I like this board. My memory is overclocked very easily using the xmp profile. 3200mhz cl16 seems to be stable. no crashes yet.

the only problem i seem to be having is when I install a program it says windows cannot complete the extraction. The destination file cannot be created. ??? but then the program installs just fine. maybe its because windows isnt activated yet. still working on that.

also the prism fan speed likes to ramp up a lot. max temps using aida 64 fpu at 80c stock. :/ gaming is easily under 60C.


----------



## Copyright

kd5151 said:


> I gave birth to a 2700x/wraith prism and gigabyte x470 aorus gaming 7 today.
> 
> I like this board. My memory is overclocked very easily using the xmp profile. 3200mhz cl16 seems to be stable. no crashes yet.
> 
> the only problem i seem to be having is when I install a program it says windows cannot complete the extraction. The destination file cannot be created. ??? but then the program installs just fine. maybe its because windows isnt activated yet. still working on that.
> 
> also the prism fan speed likes to ramp up a lot. max temps using aida 64 fpu at 80c stock. :/ gaming is easily under 60C.


My buddy buys windows 10 keys for like 3$ on ebay.. told me it works every time.. never tried it but he swears by it.


----------



## kd5151

Copyright said:


> My buddy buys windows 10 keys for like 3$ on ebay.. told me it works every time.. never tried it but he swears by it.


 That's what I'm mostly going to do. Try it and I'll report back.

Edit: 2 ddr4 dimms seems to work better in the 1 and 2 sockets on this board. note to self. read the manual! page 11 at the top!


----------



## Copyright

kd5151 said:


> That's what I'm mostly going to do. Try it and I'll report back.
> 
> Edit: 2 ddr4 dimms seems to work better in the 1 and 2 sockets on this board. note to self. read the manual! page 11 at the top!


LOL.. true. I am populating all 4 slots currently. Still can't find the dang NBIO option in my bios..


----------



## robiatti

Copyright below are the pics you requested


----------



## Copyright

robiatti said:


> Copyright below are the pics you requested


I have no idea what happened... I am on F2 bios.. I know for a FACT I was on F4e.. so i just updated AGAIN and now NBIO is there... super super strange..


----------



## AlphaC

Copyright said:


> I have no idea what happened... I am on F2 bios.. I know for a FACT I was on F4e.. so i just updated AGAIN and now NBIO is there... super super strange..


My guess: Your memory wasn't stable (as in cold-boot stable and memory testing , not just booting once) and your BIOS copied from backup to main. That's why I wrote in the first post to disable dual BIOS and have it a manual switch.


----------



## robiatti

AlphaC said:


> My guess: Your memory wasn't stable (as in cold-boot stable and memory testing , not just booting once) and your BIOS copied from backup to main. That's why I wrote in the first post to disable dual BIOS and have it a manual switch.


Yes having that disabled saved me some headache for sure.


----------



## Copyright

AlphaC said:


> My guess: Your memory wasn't stable (as in cold-boot stable and memory testing , not just booting once) and your BIOS copied from backup to main. That's why I wrote in the first post to disable dual BIOS and have it a manual switch.


I thought this option was disabled by default? Both my switches are in switch 1 position. What should they be in.. strange thing is my Cinebench score dropped with the p4e bios about 30 points... enabled overdrive and scored 1764 using XMP profile 3200mhz. I had scored 1751 with the old bios and not using override. I wish the overclock would throttle like intels does. I noticed override is putting voltage at 1.45 but my temps stay at 70 flat when loading. My Unique Heaven score picked up 3fps. 

What is Mode option located near the override option? EDIT: Not sure but I think this allowed the CPU to clock down more.. Saw CPU speed drop lower with this enabled when not under load.. and for whatever reason my cinebench jumped to 1800 with this setting. Only thing I don't like about overdrive is the high voltage is kinda scary.. then again not sure how accurate Ryzen Master is.. showing 1.45-1.47V. Temps are good.. always 70c or less. 

Again, thank you guys so much for your help!


----------



## kd5151

Copyright said:


> I thought this option was disabled by default? Both my switches are in switch 1 position. What should they be in.. strange thing is my Cinebench score dropped with the p4e bios about 30 points... enabled overdrive and scored 1764 using XMP profile 3200mhz. I had scored 1751 with the old bios and not using override. I wish the overclock would throttle like intels does. I noticed override is putting voltage at 1.45 but my temps stay at 70 flat when loading. My Unique Heaven score picked up 3fps.
> 
> What is Mode option located near the override option?
> 
> Again, thank you guys so much for your help!


 mine did also. I had about 1770 with 2133mhz. then 1730 with p4e. and then back up to 1770.

I noticed my cpu hits 3.9ghz on all cores during 1 or 2 runs of cinebench. temps spike fast. brings cores down. during csgo...it's 4-4.1ghz. 60c temps. fan ramped up. once over 60ish c it ramps up even higher.


----------



## Copyright

kd5151 said:


> mine did also. I had about 1770 with 2133mhz. then 1730 with p4e. and then back up to 1770.
> 
> I noticed my cpu hits 3.9ghz on all cores during 1 or 2 runs of cinebench. temps spike fast. brings cores down. during csgo...it's 4-4.1ghz. 60c temps. fan ramped up. once over 60ish c it ramps up even higher.


When my voltages are normal my max temps are 60C and PC is running nearly silent with my fan curve. Lots of extra voltage with override enabled. I wish it would throttle down like intel does.. looks like Bios it throttles down to just over 1V. Slowly getting there. I have a Samsung 970 PRO m.2 on order to replace my Toshiba RD400. Probably not a big step up but my buddy was willing to buy my old ones for a good price so why not! lol. I wish the Bios had the ability to disable wifi and LAN connections since they are not being used. So strange.. first mobo I have seen that didn't offer this.

EDIT: Turned PBO off.. so much extra voltage it creates more heat and more noise to keep it cool.. kinda pointless considering the gains are minimal. First system I am happy just leaving it stock.. just scored 1747 so back where it was with the F2 bios.. not sure why I scored lower earlier.. Now maybe I have some speed to gain in memory overclocking.. 3466 or 3666 maybe?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Did install the board last weekend and its quite an improvement in terms of quality of hardware components and also stability during operation. The problems with soundblaster are luckily gone, too. I could overclock to 3466, 5333 and 3600 (like i could with 370 too) but the systems still was not fully stable in all situations above 3400 MHZ. I dont want to set more voltage for memory than 1,4V, so probably i could get at least 3466 stable with more voltage, if i wanted to. Lets see what future updates bring, but i would not expect much improvement regarding memory compatibility until Zen 2 arrives (which will be called Ryzen 3000, probably).


----------



## Copyright

Whatisthisfor said:


> Did install the board last weekend and its quite an improvement in terms of quality of hardware components and also stability during operation. The problems with soundblaster are luckily gone, too. I could overclock to 3466, 5333 and 3600 (like i could with 370 too) but the systems still was not fully stable in all situations above 3400 MHZ. I dont want to set more voltage for memory than 1,4V, so probably i could get at least 3466 stable with more voltage, if i wanted to. Lets see what future updates bring, but i would not expect much improvement regarding memory compatibility until Zen 2 arrives (which will be called Ryzen 3000, probably).


That's the part I need to know is how to OC the ram.. I would like to hit 3600 with my 3200 Samsung B die kit if possible.. But having 4 sticks may hold me up.


----------



## kd5151

Copyright said:


> When my voltages are normal my max temps are 60C and PC is running nearly silent with my fan curve. Lots of extra voltage with override enabled. I wish it would throttle down like intel does.. looks like Bios it throttles down to just over 1V. Slowly getting there. I have a Samsung 970 PRO m.2 on order to replace my Toshiba RD400. Probably not a big step up but my buddy was willing to buy my old ones for a good price so why not! lol. I wish the Bios had the ability to disable wifi and LAN connections since they are not being used. So strange.. first mobo I have seen that didn't offer this.
> 
> EDIT: Turned PBO off.. so much extra voltage it creates more heat and more noise to keep it cool.. kinda pointless considering the gains are minimal. First system I am happy just leaving it stock.. just scored 1747 so back where it was with the F2 bios.. not sure why I scored lower earlier.. Now maybe I have some speed to gain in memory overclocking.. 3466 or 3666 maybe?


I have a WD Blue 3D SSD. My 2nd ssd I have ever owned. It's fast. Not sure if I can see myself getting anything faster. 

I don't need build in wifi buts its there if I ever do? 

The RGB lights are bright! Gigabyte you went overkill on the RGB! but I turned them off...hehe. I like having just the prism lit up. Also I set a custom fan curve so it doesn't ramp up until 60C! so much easier on the ears.

Also reporting back on the cd keys... I paid $11 for this one https://www.scdkey.com/microsoft-windows-10-home-oem-cd-key-global_1379-20.html with techdeals on youtube 10% code: SKtech10% 






IT WORKED!


----------



## Copyright

kd5151 said:


> I have a WD Blue 3D SSD. My 2nd ssd I have ever owned. It's fast. Not sure if I can see myself getting anything faster.
> 
> I don't need build in wifi buts its there if I ever do?
> 
> The RGB lights are bright! Gigabyte you went overkill on the RGB! but I turned them off...hehe. I like having just the prism lit up. Also I set a custom fan curve so it doesn't ramp up until 60C! so much easier on the ears.
> 
> Also reporting back on the cd keys... I paid $11 for this one https://www.scdkey.com/microsoft-windows-10-home-oem-cd-key-global_1379-20.html with techdeals on youtube 10% code: SKtech10%
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKgz8C2Rc98
> 
> IT WORKED!


Just got one for a buddy on ebay for $2.86 worked perfectly lol. Guy sends key within 24 hours. 

I like the RGB.. I don't use any case lights so this is perfect. Brightness is completely adjustable in the software.. I wouldn't call it overboard when you have the ability to control zones and control brightness. It's one of the reasons I chose it over the Asus boards which were a little too plain. 

I have a fan curve built also... even with overdrive on I could probably build a silent fan curve but I did see it spike to 1.5V.. not sure how safe overdrive is for long term. Seems like a lot of voltage.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Copyright said:


> That's the part I need to know is how to OC the ram.. I would like to hit 3600 with my 3200 Samsung B die kit if possible.. But having 4 sticks may hold me up.


I have XMP2 rated [email protected] from Gskill. It might be possible to run it stable at 3600 but my guess is i would need high voltage like 1,5V to achive. Thats what e.g. Der8auer did. Memory controller is better regarding latency now but its ability to overclock Ram is similar to Ryzen 1800x imo. And i dont think there is a difference within the high end 470 boards.


----------



## kd5151

Copyright said:


> Just got one for a buddy on ebay for $2.86 worked perfectly lol. Guy sends key within 24 hours.
> 
> I like the RGB.. I don't use any case lights so this is perfect. Brightness is completely adjustable in the software.. I wouldn't call it overboard when you have the ability to control zones and control brightness. It's one of the reasons I chose it over the Asus boards which were a little too plain.
> 
> I have a fan curve built also... even with overdrive on I could probably build a silent fan curve but I did see it spike to 1.5V.. not sure how safe overdrive is for long term. Seems like a lot of voltage.


 My key came right away. I tried ebay but ran into problems.

So I remember seeing science studio make a youtube video a few days ago about windows keys. So I started watching his video many other tech tubers. Seems like they all recommend scdkeys. The 10% off saved me a dollar. :| 

RGB fusion software and SIV is great. 

Haven't tried PBO yet? Not sure if I need it. The prism goes to 100% fan speed under heavy work loads. Temps get toasty fast. 80-85c. Techspot saw temps at 93c with prism. And I believe it now.


----------



## Copyright

Whatisthisfor said:


> I have XMP2 rated [email protected] from Gskill. It might be possible to run it stable at 3600 but my guess is i would need high voltage like 1,5V to achive. Thats what e.g. Der8auer did. Memory controller is better regarding latency now but its ability to overclock Ram is similar to Ryzen 1800x imo. And i dont think there is a difference within the high end 470 boards.



Actually that was one of the things every review I read talked about. They say the new chips run ram faster than the older. 

I just installed Samsung 970 PRo started having lots of issues.. instability.. reboots.. bios resets.. used manual timing entry instead of XMP to see if that fixes things.. Most of my instability was on post or OS boot.. F2 bios did not have these issues.. So it was either the bios or new drive that introduced these. I can say this Samsung Drive is really snappy. Did not think I would feel much difference between this and my Toshiba RD400 but there are some noticeable differences. Loading web pages is faster.. weird... just loading google Chrome the initial screen is faster.. RD400 seemed like it didn't run as smooth on this AMD build as it did on my last intel build.


Would be nice to see a bios settings guide to show how to tweak these for best results. I realize memory and other things will vary.


----------



## Copyright

I need some help.. for whatever reason my CPU isn't boosting to 4.35 anymore.. hopefully I didn't damage it using overdrive yesterday. Looks like I am barely boosting to 4.050 .. what could it be? 

EDIT: Saw it hit 4.225 but still has not hit the 4.350 it had hit before. I really feel the F4e Bios needs some work. Whole time I had zero issues I didn't know I was on F2.. only thing I was missing was the NBIO which I didn't end up using anyways.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Copyright said:


> Would be nice to see a bios settings guide to show how to tweak these for best results. I realize memory and other things will vary.


I am using that DRAM tool that 1usmus develops, it helps a lot with timings. http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html

It was mentioned at the AMD AMA http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...2-overclocking-dram-am4-177.html#post27361009


----------



## Copyright

Whatisthisfor said:


> I am using that DRAM tool that 1usmus develops, it helps a lot with timings. http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html
> 
> It was mentioned at the AMD AMA http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...2-overclocking-dram-am4-177.html#post27361009


Yeah, I am playing with it now.. Ever since the F4e and new SSD I am having stability issues. It seems to be getting better nad seems to be memory related. I gave my ram a boost in voltage to see if it helps.


Strange issue..Along with me no longer seeing 4.35ghz boost.. I noticed in bios my actual voltage is around 1.4V... normally when I was in Bios it was around 1.03 or so. Almost like it won't throttle the voltage down any longer.. or maybe Gigabyte did this on the F4e bios to add stability when in bios.. no idea. Since setting memory times and voltage I have yet to have a single issue posting. Before this just using XMP with F4e I was having issues after issue.. unlike the f2 which was stable.

Using Memtest Pro I got errors.. great.


----------



## kd5151

new bios today https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-driver-audio

F4g - Update AGESA 1.0.0.2c will try it later and post back!


----------



## Copyright

kd5151 said:


> new bios today https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-driver-audio
> 
> F4g - Update AGESA 1.0.0.2c will try it later and post back!


THank you for telling us! I saw it still had 4 BIOS options and figured there was no update. GRabbign it now.. im failing on ram left and right.. did not have this issue on F2... They removed F4e.. I really think f4E has issues...

Set optimized defaults and XMP profile.. re-running memtest again...

EDIT: Made one full pass without errors.. just using XMP which did not pass before.. I want to do some more testing to ensure its stable.. this kinda hints towards my belief the f4e wasn't as stable with ram as the f2. Then again I have more testing to do.

EDIT: One error with HCI MemtestPRo but I read others having issues doing in OS memory testing. Booting back into memtest off USB. See if I can make 4 full passes without error and call it a day.. I will say it's better than before by far. I was failing quickly into every test.. now i have passed one I could not pass before but have one error in the windows version. And im on XMP profile settings..


EDIT: Started failing ram again.... great... giving RAM 1.4V to see if it's a voltage stability issue.. if it fails ill start back on manual tmings and start reducing speeds. Eventually I will test the two kits one at a time.


----------



## kd5151

F4g is working good. same as F4e for me.


----------



## Copyright

kd5151 said:


> F4g is working good. same as F4e for me.


Thought mine was working well until I ran memtest.. Not sure how to use the memory calculator..


----------



## AddGaming

Hey! 
I installed the new bios F4g and it boots normally but then I changed settings in the bios and now I don’t get a post screen and the debug led jumps from one number to another. I removed the battery and put it back. Nothing changed. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Copyright said:


> Actually that was one of the things every review I read talked about. They say the new chips run ram faster than the older.


In the meantime i was able to get it to 3466 MHZ with fast settings from http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html. See the results below. The applied settings were stable for the AIDA64 stresstest running more than five minutes, which proved to me to be a quite good indicator for all-day stability like in in games in the past. Tried also 3466 extreme settings, but the stresstest failed after 2 minutes. Offset for the 2700x was -0,125V (its quite easy to undervolt actually and its very needed) what helps TEMP CPU Tdie to keep some distance to 70° Celsius even while AIDA64 stability test and this offset also proved to be stable for all-day use to me for weeks now. For CPU cooling i use Kraken X42. The voltage applied for SOC was 1.05V and for DRAM was 1.4V. BIOS was still F4e. Unfortunately its not possible to migrate the saved profiles to next BIOS *sigh*


----------



## kd5151

AddGaming said:


> Hey!
> I installed the new bios F4g and it boots normally but then I changed settings in the bios and now I don’t get a post screen and the debug led jumps from one number to another. I removed the battery and put it back. Nothing changed. Thanks for any advice!


 this mobo has dual bios and a clear cmos button on the back of the I/O shield.


----------



## AddGaming

kd5151 said:


> AddGaming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> I installed the new bios F4g and it boots normally but then I changed settings in the bios and now I don’t get a post screen and the debug led jumps from one number to another. I removed the battery and put it back. Nothing changed. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> 
> 
> this mobo has dual bios and a clear cmos button on the back of the I/O shield.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know but it stays the same. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Copyright

Well it looks like I may have a bad ram kit.. yanking out kits I found one kit fails and the other does not.. doing one more long run on teh good kit to confirm it but it really looks like the kit is bad..

EDIT: Confirmed... one bad memory kit. Been building computers for 20 years.. I should have ran memtest on this build and I know better. Debating on returning the kit and just keeping teh 16gb kit. Nothing I do truly needs 32gb. can use the $towards other gear!


----------



## jadit2

Anyone know what the new "MODE 0" setting is in 1.0.0.2c?


----------



## Copyright

jadit2 said:


> Anyone know what the new "MODE 0" setting is in 1.0.0.2c?


That showed up with the NBIO setting area.. I left it auto..I asked the same question.. One thing I noticed after leaving F2 was my chip no longer throttles up to 4.35ghz. Seems like my cores as a whole stay up higher.. they hover around 4050 and rarely drop.. spikes I have seen were 4.2 but I still have not seen the 4.35 I was getting before in Ryzen Master.. hopefully it was the bios..


----------



## Hequaqua

Does this board and the Gaming 5 version show VRM temps in HWiNFO64?

If so...could someone post a screenshot for me?

Thinking of picking up the Gaming 5 version, but can find many reviews on it. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlphaC

I'd advise that you buy the Gaming 7.This time around Gaming 5 and Gaming 7 are completely different PCBs.

https://youtu.be/2siG1G8FE4Q?t=61

^ VRM MOS sensor along with full BIOS overview


----------



## kd5151

Hequaqua said:


> Does this board and the Gaming 5 version show VRM temps in HWiNFO64?
> 
> If so...could someone post a screenshot for me?
> 
> Thinking of picking up the Gaming 5 version, but can find many reviews on it.
> 
> Thanks!


 Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Did anybody experience a difference regarding memory compatibility between the old and the new BIOS?


----------



## Hequaqua

AlphaC said:


> I'd advise that you buy the Gaming 7.This time around Gaming 5 and Gaming 7 are completely different PCBs.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2siG1G8FE4Q?t=61
> 
> ^ VRM MOS sensor along with full BIOS overview


I realize they are different. If I'm not mistaken the Ultra is about the same PCB as the Gaming 5. The G7 is about on par with the CH7, but I've read where the bios is much better on the CH7. I don't want to spend 200+ really. The OC'ing headroom just isn't really there for Ryzen imo.

I'm on a x370 now with a 2600x...running fine actually(boosts to [email protected],all cores). 

Now, if someone would like to send me a Gaming 7...sure! lol 

Thanks for the info though. :thumb:



kd5151 said:


> Is this what you are looking for?


Yes, that is what I was looking for....:thumb:


----------



## gasolin

Why do i not have precission boost overdrive in the bios?


----------



## gasolin

Still no precission boost Overdrive after updating to latest bios F4g


----------



## Georg022

*M2 Connection*

Hi, 

I have a Samsung 960 EVO in the M2B_SOCKET. The speed is not really good.
Is there a difference between A and B Socket? (Graphic Card is in the first PCI 16x-Slot)

Can I change something in the Bios? I didn't find something for M2-Settings...

Thank you very much

George


----------



## AlphaC

Georg022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung 960 EVO in the M2B_SOCKET. The speed is not really good.
> Is there a difference between A and B Socket? (Graphic Card is in the first PCI 16x-Slot)
> 
> Can I change something in the Bios? I didn't find something for M2-Settings...
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> George


Per specs:


1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 SATA and PCIe x4/x2 SSD support) (M2A_SOCKET)
1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280 PCIe x4/x2 SSD support) (M2B_SOCKET)
You might have a driver / setting issue since both are listed with PCIE X4 support.

Did you install AMD Chipset drivers?

Could also try Samsung NvME driver http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/


----------



## gasolin

Is it normal that ibt freezes when i take high or very high, can't get it stabel in ibt, it's stable in prime 95.

When i normall use my pc it's 100% stable but not in ibt


----------



## paih85

Georg022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung 960 EVO in the M2B_SOCKET. The speed is not really good.
> Is there a difference between A and B Socket? (Graphic Card is in the first PCI 16x-Slot)
> 
> Can I change something in the Bios? I didn't find something for M2-Settings...
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> George


m2a = gen3 x4 / direct cpu lane
m2b = gen2 x4 / shared lane with pcie x4 (3rd gpu slot)


----------



## Georg022

Thanks a lot, I will try


----------



## AlphaC

Depends on how bad is bad 

Should be able to attain ~1600MB/s sequential even if PCIE 2.0 x4


----------



## Georg022

I got about 1500, but it should go much higher I think (and hoped


----------



## Copyright

gasolin said:


> Why do i not have precission boost overdrive in the bios?


Verify your bios.. I upgraded from F2 which did not have NBIO to F4e and for whatever reason it flashed back to F2. I had to do it again and then it appeared.


----------



## gasolin

I also never had it with my X370 mb


----------



## Copyright

gasolin said:


> I also never had it with my X370 mb


What CPU?


----------



## gasolin

Ryzen 5 2600


----------



## gasolin

My cpu fan header doesn't work as it should


----------



## gasolin

I tried re flashing the latest F4G bios still no Precision Boost Overdrive


----------



## Whatisthisfor

F4G sucks regarding memory performance. I did reflash F4E. Hopefully Agesa 1.0.0.3a will be a lot better than 1.0.0.2c


----------



## gasolin

my pc runs fine except for cpu fan header and no precission boost overdrive


----------



## Whatisthisfor

gasolin said:


> my pc runs fine except for cpu fan header and no precission boost overdrive


With F4E the board runs 3466 fast setting stable, additionally 3400 safe, fast and extreme presets. With F4G even 3400 fast setting was not stable. I am pretty optimistic, it will run 3533 safe setting stable, have 2 try. Maybe the fixes for spectre in Agesa 1.0.0.2c in F4G hurt performance.


----------



## gasolin

Now i have written to aorus on facebook and yelled at them to fix there bios.

I still don't have PBO BUT on f4e but now my cpu fans work, they change speed if i stresstest.

F4g is not stable,working with my cpu cooler, disappointing since it's a high end X470 MB

Must admit i have never had it crash at normal settings doing games and multitasking.


----------



## Copyright

gasolin said:


> Now i have written to aorus on facebook and yelled at them to fix there bios.
> 
> I still don't have PBO BUT on f4e but now my cpu fans work, they change speed if i stresstest.
> 
> F4g is not stable,working with my cpu cooler, disappointing since it's a high end X470 MB
> 
> Must admit i have never had it crash at normal settings doing games and multitasking.


Really strange.. so you have the NBIO section but not power boost overdrive? I have F4g and it works for me. Or did.. I need to go back and look now lol.


----------



## Copyright

In ryzen Master. .is anyone with a 2700X seeing 4.35 core speeds with the f4g bios? Mine seems to be boosting lower and I am thinking maybe its PBO as this started after I left hte F2 bios. Makes me want to flash back and test but after battling bad ram and other issues I am scared to screw with it. F4g does seem to be a little odd.. my boot up time is kinda odd.. I get these hangs just before the windows 10 login screen appears. Kinda kicking my self for not getting the Asus...


----------



## gasolin

Copyright said:


> In ryzen Master. .is anyone with a 2700X seeing 4.35 core speeds with the f4g bios? Mine seems to be boosting lower and I am thinking maybe its PBO as this started after I left hte F2 bios. Makes me want to flash back and test but after battling bad ram and other issues I am scared to screw with it. F4g does seem to be a little odd.. my boot up time is kinda odd.. I get these hangs just before the windows 10 login screen appears. Kinda kicking my self for not getting the Asus...


My cpu fans on my cpu cooler wouldn't change speed so i have written to aorus/gigabyte about the new bios, looks like it's a version or 2 below stable, f4e they change.


----------



## Copyright

gasolin said:


> My cpu fans on my cpu cooler wouldn't change speed so i have written to aorus/gigabyte about the new bios, looks like it's a version or 2 below stable, f4e they change.


I noticed some issues on the CPU header! few times it went full range and got stuck. I was able to mess with the curve and get it right again. Re-running Calibration seems to help. If you updated your bios.. re-run calibration and rebuild your fan profiles. Trying to use old fan profiles seems to have issues so I just rebuilt the curves like stock. Asus still superior on fan control. I can't get my fans under 600rpm when they can run at 500... 500 is when silence really comes into play.


----------



## gasolin

Re calibration?


----------



## Copyright

gasolin said:


> Re calibration?


Are you using the Gigabyte sotware for fan control? You have to install the APP Center first then you can install all the gigabyte apps.. one of them shows up as SI... this app allows you to build your own fan curves inside of windows and it will override the bios curve. I find this easier than the bios config. when you launch the program for the first time it will do a calibration of your fans. You can always tell it to re-callibrate.. there is an option.


----------



## Copyright

I am being told not to use the Ryzen power plan for Windows. One person told me this is more for Ryzen 1 than it is for Ryzen 2 and doesn't function correctly for Ryzen 2. He also said moving it to the Performance plan allowed the chip to clock back down lower. I noticed mine is holding at 4ghz all the time or higher across all cores. Makes me wonder now if I do this and enable overrdrive I won't have all the noise issues I had from the extra heat at idle... Testing this when I get home.



EDIT: Well my problem with the CPU not throttling down was the Power plan. I had to move it to 5% and it throttle down now.. I noticed the voltage throttles up higher now when it moves and I am again boosting to 4.35ghz!


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I see no reason to upgrade from F4e for now. Especially if i want to run the memory at the highest possible speed. Glad i reverted back from F4g, now running mem at 3533MHZ, with F4g i could not even run 3466 stable at the lowest preset (safe), only 3400 was stable with moderate timings. Still have to prove stability @ 3533MHZ with memtest though.


----------



## Copyright

Whatisthisfor said:


> I see no reason to upgrade from F4e for now. Especially if i want to run the memory at the highest possible speed. Glad i reverted back from F4g, now running mem at 3533MHZ, with F4g i could not even run 3466 stable at the lowest preset (safe), only 3400 was stable with moderate timings. Still have to prove stability @ 3533MHZ with memtest though.


Very nice! I have heard 3,600-3,666 is around the limit of what these can do. Are you using Samsung B die? Please post your settings.. id love to get my ram up there.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Copyright said:


> Very nice! I have heard 3,600-3,666 is around the limit of what these can do. Are you using Samsung B die? Please post your settings.. id love to get my ram up there.


I wish i could report success, but memtest gave me errors, so it wasnt stable. I did game with it for some hours and even did mine (GPU+CPU) overnight without a single failure and also Aida64 stresstest gave me no errors. I post the settings anyway. Its basically the safe preset of the dram calculator for 3533, but i increased the two SCL-values to 4 because of stability issues. Regarding Ram: its Samsung B-die from Gskill, XMP 2.0 rated for 4000MHZ @1.35V


----------



## Copyright

Whatisthisfor said:


> I wish i could report success, but memtest gave me errors, so it wasnt stable. I did game with it for some hours and even did mine (GPU+CPU) overnight without a single failure and also Aida64 stresstest gave me no errors. I post the settings anyway. Its basically the safe preset of the dram calculator for 3533, but i increased the two SCL-values to 4 because of stability issues. Regarding Ram: its Samsung B-die from Gskill, XMP 2.0 rated for 4000MHZ @1.35V


My 3200 runs at Cas14... I have been reading performance is better with the cas14 3200 vs looser 3466... unless I can pull off cas14 at 3466 it may be pointless. 

I have just about everything figured out but my voltages.. seems like my CPU should drop lower than 1.31 at idle.. my temps are in the 40c range at idle with a Kraken X62... yet peaks 60C tops when loading it. When trying overclocking I never saw over 70C


----------



## Copyright

Great video on this board...


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Copyright said:


> My 3200 runs at Cas14... I have been reading performance is better with the cas14 3200 vs looser 3466... unless I can pull off cas14 at 3466 it may be pointless.
> 
> I have just about everything figured out but my voltages.. seems like my CPU should drop lower than 1.31 at idle.. my temps are in the 40c range at idle with a Kraken X62... yet peaks 60C tops when loading it. When trying overclocking I never saw over 70C


I have it running with CAS 14 at 3466 with fast preset at 1,41V. I started memtest for it, hopefully its stable because with its tighter timings its my 2d fastest memory setting. I will post the settings soon too, after memtest finished its 4 loops.

Regarding temps i had problems at frist with stock voltage under load in Aida64 stresstest, CPU got too hot so every time it gaves me a hardware failure after some minutes. I solved it by offset the voltage by -0,125 which is surprisingly doing nothing bad to stability and keeping the temps under 70c even in stresstest. And because the Kraken is intake my GPU is probably running cooler too.


----------



## Copyright

Whatisthisfor said:


> I have it running with CAS 14 at 3466 with fast preset at 1,41V. I started memtest for it, hopefully its stable because with its tighter timings its my 2d fastest memory setting. I will post the settings soon too, after memtest finished its 4 loops.
> 
> Regarding temps i had problems at frist with stock voltage under load in Aida64 stresstest, CPU got too hot so every time it gaves me a hardware failure after some minutes. I solved it by offset the voltage by -0,125 which is surprisingly doing nothing bad to stability and keeping the temps under 70c even in stresstest. And because the Kraken is intake my GPU is probably running cooler too.


Got my Chip at 4.25ghz.. XMP 3200 ram. At 1.4V and have not tried for lower. even at 1.44V I can't seem to get 4.3ghz stable which was my goal. Not sure how much voltage is safe for these. I would really like to get 4.3 stable with mem at 3200.. or maybe I can get 4.25 with ram at 3466. Can't seem to break 1900 on cinebench. hit 1870 with it at 4.3 when it manged to pass one test but locked up next one. 1.45V on CPU may be the magic number to get 4.3 stable. 

I think most of my issues overall are resolved which is good. My only real problem is a SLOW bootup. It could be all the software I have but it takes a while to get into windows. I may need to enable ultra fast boot but not even sure how much that will help.


----------



## AlphaC

Copyright , you might need to tweak your memory subtimings because 4.25GHz is going to be near maximum ambient overclocks. I had 1899 CB R15 @1.4V with a X370 G5 (R7 2700X runs hot with high voltage > 1.35V) on 41.75x multiplier and Hynix DDR4 3200 and that is with antivirus running on a year old bloated Windows and no process priority. With 41.5x multiplier I was able to get 1868 CB R15. Stock with limiters removed I was boosting and getting near 1800 score.

My R7 1700X @ 4GHz scored around 1760 on the same RAM + Windows install , at 38.75x multiplier it scored ~ 1730. Overall ~ 10% improvement OC to OC.

That said, I believe that it is better off to tweak BCLK and let PB2 / XFR2 handle everything.


----------



## Copyright

AlphaC said:


> Copyright , you might need to tweak your memory subtimings because 4.25GHz is going to be near maximum ambient overclocks. I had 1899 CB R15 @1.4V with a X370 G5 (R7 2700X runs hot with high voltage > 1.35V) on 41.75x multiplier and Hynix DDR4 3200 and that is with antivirus running on a year old bloated Windows and no process priority. With 41.5x multiplier I was able to get 1868 CB R15. Stock with limiters removed I was boosting and getting near 1800 score.
> 
> My R7 1700X @ 4GHz scored around 1760 on the same RAM + Windows install , at 38.75x multiplier it scored ~ 1730. Overall ~ 10% improvement OC to OC.
> 
> That said, I believe that it is better off to tweak BCLK and let PB2 / XFR2 handle everything.


So I just passed cinebench easily with ram at 2133 and 4.3ghz and 1.40V... so its possibly the ram holding me back. I am going to push the chip as far as it will go with ram at 2133 and kinda find its limit at 1.4V.. I don't want to run much more than that anyways. Just scored 1858 with this. 

So it looks like my issue is the ram and getting it situated. I am still using XMP which could be part of it. I will at least go plug in the first main 4 numbers. If I can get 4.3 with 3200 @ 1.4 or less I will be a happy camper. Any suggestions on SOC? I read some say to set the SOC to 1.2V.. I saw there is an SOC load line calibration also.


----------



## Copyright

So I just passed cinebench easily with ram at 2133 and 4.3ghz and 1.40V... so its possibly the ram holding me back. I am going to push the chip as far as it will go with ram at 2133 and kinda find its limit at 1.4V.. I don't want to run much more than that anyways. Just scored 1858 with this. 

So it looks like my issue is the ram and getting it situated. I am still using XMP which could be part of it. I will at least go plug in the first main 4 numbers. If I can get 4.3 with 3200 @ 1.4 or less I will be a happy camper. Any suggestions on SOC? I read some say to set the SOC to 1.2V.. I saw there is an SOC load line calibration also.


----------



## AlphaC

The Stilt found that VSOC over 1.1V caused instability on his Ryzen 7 2700X chips on the CH VII Hero, I'm not sure if that's a Pinnacle Ridge eccentricity or if it's board specific.


----------



## Copyright

AlphaC said:


> The Stilt found that VSOC over 1.1V caused instability on his Ryzen 7 2700X chips on the CH VII Hero, I'm not sure if that's a Pinnacle Ridge eccentricity or if it's board specific.


I have heard that as well.. I did try less no luck.. I am going to work on finding how high I can push the ram before it has an issue. Not sure exactly how hte ram calculator works. May mess with that tomorrow.. If I can hit 4.3 and 3200mhz ill be in heaven..


What do you mean by tweaking BLCK and removing limiters? What are hte limiters?

With PBO on and finally getting voltage and speed to throttle.. things are looking up. Overall it doesn't feel as snappy as my last 4.8ghz 6700K setup. Just real world use going between apps and web pages etc.. it's just not as snappy overall. Feel like I should have done the 8700K and OC to 5ghz.. Then agian it's nice to do something differfent for a change.


----------



## AlphaC

Fedora 28 outputs for IOMMU

ls-iommu.sh was run

IOMMU groups (a R7 1700X was used on F2 BIOS with V4800 ... I need another GPU not being used, run from LiveUSB without any drives plugged in)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IOMMU Group 0 00:01.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]
IOMMU Group 10 00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller [1022:790b] (rev 59)
IOMMU Group 10 00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge [1022:790e] (rev 51)
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 0 [1022:1460]
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 1 [1022:1461]
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 2 [1022:1462]
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 3 [1022:1463]
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 4 [1022:1464]
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.5 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 5 [1022:1465]
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.6 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 6 [1022:1466]
IOMMU Group 11 00:18.7 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 7 [1022:1467]
IOMMU Group 12 01:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43d0] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 01:00.1 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c8] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 01:00.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c6] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 02:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c7] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 02:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c7] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 02:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c7] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 02:03.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c7] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 02:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c7] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 02:09.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:43c7] (rev 01)
IOMMU Group 12 05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1539] (rev 03)
IOMMU Group 12 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9260 [8086:2526] (rev 29) --- WIFI + BT
IOMMU Group 12 08:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1143 USB 3.1 Host Controller [1b21:1343]
*IOMMU Group 13 09:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood XT GL [FirePro V4800] [1002:68c8] --- GPU #1
IOMMU Group 13 09:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series] [1002:aa60] ---- GPU #1*
IOMMU Group 14 0a:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:145a]
IOMMU Group 15 0a:00.2 Encryption controller [1080]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Platform Security Processor [1022:1456]
IOMMU Group 16 0a:00.3 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) USB 3.0 Host Controller [1022:145c]
IOMMU Group 17 0b:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device [1022:1455]
IOMMU Group 18 0b:00.2 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1022:7901] (rev 51)
IOMMU Group 19 0b:00.3 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) HD Audio Controller [1022:1457]
IOMMU Group 1 00:01.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:1453]
IOMMU Group 2 00:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]
IOMMU Group 3 00:03.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]
IOMMU Group 4 00:03.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe GPP Bridge [1022:1453]
IOMMU Group 5 00:04.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]
IOMMU Group 6 00:07.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]
IOMMU Group 7 00:07.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to Bus B [1022:1454]
IOMMU Group 8 00:08.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) PCIe Dummy Host Bridge [1022:1452]
IOMMU Group 9 00:08.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to Bus B [1022:1454]

=======================================================================================================

This is for comparison to the X370 Gaming 5 / K7: https://level1techs.com/video/ryzen-iommu-pcie-passthrough-works

It looks like SATA, Asmedia 1143 USB controller, LAN, and the wifi are in group 12.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Copyright said:


> I have heard that as well.. I did try less no luck.. I am going to work on finding how high I can push the ram before it has an issue. Not sure exactly how hte ram calculator works. May mess with that tomorrow.. If I can hit 4.3 and 3200mhz ill be in heaven..
> 
> What do you mean by tweaking BLCK and removing limiters? What are hte limiters?
> 
> With PBO on and finally getting voltage and speed to throttle.. things are looking up. Overall it doesn't feel as snappy as my last 4.8ghz 6700K setup. Just real world use going between apps and web pages etc.. it's just not as snappy overall. Feel like I should have done the 8700K and OC to 5ghz.. Then agian it's nice to do something differfent for a change.


Hi, this is ReDXfiRe from XanxoGaming (came across the thread if by chance they have release BETA BIOS for Aorus Gaming 7 Wifi here) and surprise; the Youtube video is in the OP (thanks AlphaC, appreciate all the work you've done, also in the Z370 VRM thread!)

Anyways, will write a "quick guide" for using DRAM Calculator (1usmus just released version 1.20 beta 2, kudos to 1usmus) the way I use it (Right now using a G.Skill 3600C16 DRAM Kit Samsung B-Die @ 3400 CL14 Extreme timings). Will try to make it short but probably it might be somewhat long.

1). The most important part to begin with, is identifying if your kit is Samsung B-Die or M-Die, or Hynix AFR/MFR (Hynix A-Die = AFR, M-Die = MFR) or Micron variants.

You can use different programs to determine this, the most popular is Thaiphoon Burner (AIDA64 works too) or you can ask on the forum if you are having issues with this and probably someone will give a hand on that.

2). Determine if your RAM sticks are SINGLE OR DUAL RANK (don't confuse this with single or dual channel). Samsung B-Die for example are Single Rank while Hynix/Micron most of them (if not, haven't played with them a lot) are DUAL RANK. Again, if you have problems to determine if it's single or dual rank, remember to list your kit part number and probably you'll get help on the thread or DRAM Calculator thread. This probably be the hardest part; TLDR, if you're using Samsung B-Die, it's single, if it's Hynix, dual. 

Using Thaiphoon Burner (I'd suggest click any software monitoring program before reading SPD, such as Hwinfo64, because it might throw CRC CHECK ERROR. CRC Check is found in the bottom part of the program), click on Read SPD, any of the modules and you'll see this screenshot.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=193601&thumb=1

The part we want to check is "Manufacturer" and DIE Density/Count.

Manufacturer is pretty straight forward: Samsung/Hynix/Micron.

DIE Density/Count: In DIE DENSITY appears the type of die. For Samsung: B-Die, E-Die, etc. For Hynix, A-Die (this is known as Hynix AFR) or M-Die (this is known as Hynix MFR). On Count, it will appear either 1 die or 2 die (1 die = SINGLE RANK, 2 die = DUAL RANK).

3). Last part which is easy to determine, is how many DIMMS (Modules) you are using; 2 or 4.

For this example we assume we are using Samsung B-Die and I just want to get 3200 MHz CL14 working with the safest settings available (for educational purposes).

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=193609&thumb=1

The things you need to input are:

-Ryzen Generation (Zen1 or Zen+)
-Memory Type (Samsung, Micron, Hynix)
-Memory Rank (1 or 2, which is Single or Dual Rank)
-Frequency (3200 MHz for this example)

We assume BLCK is 100 MHz to keep things simple

-DIMM Modules (2 or 4)

Then click on R-XMP to load the timings the software has. It will load all the primary/secondary timings it needs.

After applying that, you can use any of the 3 options:

-Safe (most likely it will work, if you have let's say a 3200 MHz CL14 S-BDie kit, in case you are having some issues with XMP profile, it will load the Safe settings 1usmus recommends for this preset and voltages.
-Fast (it can work), it will reduce latency using tighter timings and suggestion for voltage for this preset is higher than Safe.
-Extreme (this might be tougher to work or validate for stability). Samsung B-Die has good chances for Extreme Preset to work but either Fast/Extreme depends on your IMC on the Ryzen chip.

I'd say take a photograph of the MAIN TAB inside DRAM Calculator and Advance (just in case). Go to BIOS in GIGABYTE BOARD, and dial up settings. For timings change from AUTO to MANUAL, dial up primary/secondary and tertiary timings. As for TRFC2 and TRFC4 leave them on AUTO, and if TRFC gives decimal point, round it up.

Also go to voltage inside BIOS and dial up DRAM Voltage and recommended SOC Voltage.

If you see in Advanced TAB, it's not necessary to dial up all those settings (plus this motherboard doesn't have all options available, such as CLDO VDDP) but leaving most things on AUTO will probably take care things for you. Hopefully in newer BIOS Revision, GIGABYTE decides to give us a little more tweaking ground.

Remember that at the end it will depend on your IMC and that falls in Silicon Valley Lottery, some IMC of some chips are better than others. I've gotten stable luck on 3400 MHz CL14 on Extreme settings.

As for Samsung B-Die and DRAM Voltage, probably up to 1.45 should be okay (some people are fine to increase up to 1.5 for daily usage) but well that falls under everyone's responsability. Personally I'd stick up to 1.42v DRAM on Samsung B-Die. As noted by AlphaC, on Hynix/Micron kits, probably stick under 1.38v for daily usage.

As for validate your stability, using tests such as Memtest HCI is recommended (although I have nightmares with it) or just use it daily usage and if there's no BSODs you're set. Tweaking RAM for the upmost best performance the CPU IMC/RAM can give, takes a lot of time; and I'd stick to Safe/Fast Preset for less headaches. Definitely don't test RAM overclock validation if you're doing important work, playing and ranking at the same time, or playing + streaming online (you can do offline stream, just uploading data to the server) or just go along with Memtest HCI.

If you don't want too much headaches and just apply XMP, probably stick with G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz CL14 (16GB) kit and I don't think it should give any problems.

Hope if this help, if it's too long I'll edit and put a spoiler for all this. Great kudos for 1usmus (for the DRAM calc, great tool) and AlphaC for giving great support on this thread (read all the comments on this thread). Any suggestions or errors I made on this quick guide let me know.


----------



## AlphaC

Glad to have you here! You were one of the first people with the board that was posting content worth reading/watching.

I'm currently trying to find the BCLK limits on the board with my segfaulting R7 1700X , seems to be around 118MHz for bootable with 3466MHz C16 memory clock (3600C16 kit) on 1st gen Ryzen https://valid.x86.fr/hvnth8
(don't mind the other hardware which is just random stuff people don't want , it's temporarily on the motherboard box in a corner running memtest without said BCLK to see if 3466C16 is 100% stable on my R7 1700X)

Versus the X370 K7 / G5 board, seems to boot ~50MHz more max clocks at least on the shipped BIOS F2.

I don't know if 118MHz BCLK is a realistic one for R7 2700X if people use NVMe drives , but even 108 would be pretty good if possible for daily use. I don't think manual OC is the way to go for second gen Ryzen.

Also supposedly AMD spec for X470 involves improved memory traces but even on the X370 K7/G5 people attained 3600MHz RAM speeds.

The reason I'm testing the R7 1700X on it first is because I can decouple what is due to the board and what is due to the CPU.


----------



## Copyright

ReDXfiRe Thank you for that info! My sticks are TeamGroup Dark Pro which are promised to be Samsung B Die. Right now using XMP and PBO everything is really nice. Using Balanced windows power plan the chip will throttle down to 2ghz .8V and will throttle all cores to 4.25ghz wtih 1.51V peaks. It's still boosting to 4.35V as well. This may be where I keep it. So far no issues. Cinebench scores are ~1800. I feel like I am getting the best of all worlds as the chip will throttle down when at idle and temps will reduce.

One thing I wish I could fix is peak voltage. I don't think it needs the 1.51V to be stable. I read about offset voltages ppl are using. Is there an offset voltage option in the gigabyte bios?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I tested the 3466 (fast, CL14) settings but memtest throwed again errors, so it proved to be unstable. I post my settings anyways, because they caused no problems in games. Vcore offset is -0,118V and DRAM voltage 1,44V. I did read in other forums, that the MSI M7 oard is able to reach higher clocks at lower voltages and ofc memtest-proved. I hope that future BIOS updates will fix improve memory performance, but learned, that MSI did several improvements to its new board: ground slots, VRM shielding, screening of tires, new topology, additional MLCC etc., while the Gigabyte x470 hardware is quite similar to previous generation. It seems the hardware improvements MSI did are paying off.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Copyright said:


> ReDXfiRe Thank you for that info! My sticks are TeamGroup Dark Pro which are promised to be Samsung B Die. Right now using XMP and PBO everything is really nice. Using Balanced windows power plan the chip will throttle down to 2ghz .8V and will throttle all cores to 4.25ghz wtih 1.51V peaks. It's still boosting to 4.35V as well. This may be where I keep it. So far no issues. Cinebench scores are ~1800. I feel like I am getting the best of all worlds as the chip will throttle down when at idle and temps will reduce.
> 
> One thing I wish I could fix is peak voltage. I don't think it needs the 1.51V to be stable. I read about offset voltages ppl are using. Is there an offset voltage option in the gigabyte bios?


Yes its below CPU Vcore and only editable if you change Vcore from Auto to Normal. My setting currently is -0,118V


----------



## os2wiz

Copyright said:


> My 3200 runs at Cas14... I have been reading performance is better with the cas14 3200 vs looser 3466... unless I can pull off cas14 at 3466 it may be pointless.
> 
> I have just about everything figured out but my voltages.. seems like my CPU should drop lower than 1.31 at idle.. my temps are in the 40c range at idle with a Kraken X62... yet peaks 60C tops when loading it. When trying overclocking I never saw over 70C


You are mistaken. Why would you presume that unless you get cas14 at 3466 performance will drop??? I am running cas 15-15-15-15-32-64 at 3466 is much better than cas 14 at 3200mhz.


----------



## AlphaC

Hardware Numb3rs tested the F4E BIOS with a bunch of kits:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=276&v=aVt7UEVBCY4

The hugest difference between a Sniper X 3400 C16 kit and Stilt's Preset for 3466 C15 is the bottom left 2 values (tRDRDSCL, tRDWRSCL).

Also board was able to pass memtest 5 passes on 3466C16 even with a 1st gen Ryzen.


----------



## Copyright

os2wiz said:


> You are mistaken. Why would you presume that unless you get cas14 at 3466 performance will drop??? I am running cas 15-15-15-15-32-64 at 3466 is much better than cas 14 at 3200mhz.


There have been many posts about this I have read. how are you verifying your performance gains? From what I read it's not something cinebench etc will be able to show.


----------



## Copyright

Anyone else having strange sleep issues? If I let hte PC go to sleep on it's own it seem's to almost shutdown yet can still be waken by a key stroke. I see it load up all my taskbar items etc.. this was not the case with my intel build and also doesn't seem to be the case if I put it to sleep manually and then wake it right back up. Kinda odd.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Copyright said:


> There have been many posts about this I have read. how are you verifying your performance gains? From what I read it's not something cinebench etc will be able to show.


A quick way of checking lower latency is running AIDA64 Memory test (plus screenshot of settings). 3200 C14 can have better performance (lower NS) if timings are really tight (secondary, tertiary) versus 3466 CL16 stock or loose timings. It all depends; secondary and tertiary settings do matter on this kind of things. Unluckily haven't tried the Sniper 3466 C16 and check how's the performance on AIDA64 memory test.



Copyright said:


> ReDXfiRe Thank you for that info! My sticks are TeamGroup Dark Pro which are promised to be Samsung B Die. Right now using XMP and PBO everything is really nice. Using Balanced windows power plan the chip will throttle down to 2ghz .8V and will throttle all cores to 4.25ghz wtih 1.51V peaks. It's still boosting to 4.35V as well. This may be where I keep it. So far no issues. Cinebench scores are ~1800. I feel like I am getting the best of all worlds as the chip will throttle down when at idle and temps will reduce.
> 
> One thing I wish I could fix is peak voltage. I don't think it needs the 1.51V to be stable. I read about offset voltages ppl are using. Is there an offset voltage option in the gigabyte bios?


Just wondering, what software program are you using to monitor? 1.51v seems somewhat high (but I haven't tried more than the CPU I have at hand 2700X as sample) so can't get too much data on 2700X with this board's PBO option. On web browsing/standby (using HWInfo64 SVI2 TFN, which is the most accurate software reading we have without using direct measurement behind the socket), my 2700X sample + this board goes from 1.40-1.469v core. Remember current going through VRM is low at this volts so "it's kind of" acceptable (depends on how you judge it) for this low current situations (if it's 1.469 with high current + long term use, you could see problems there).

On games (PUBG, will try BF1 and others during the week, been busy doing some benchmarking) it is around 1.38v - 1.416v.

CinebenchR15 it goes as low as 1.310v during stress test (frequency works around 4.25~GHz)

Been tweaking a little bit while doing benchmarks this days and this is the results (will probably make another youtube video with BCLK modified + PBO, frequency has been much higher). Here's some screenshots on some results as far as now.

As for frequencies, that's how they work in low demanding tasks (web browsing, YT, office workload); the only oddity I've found is the frequency for one of the cores dipping (on idle only, doesn't happen while gaming/cbr15/etc).

To sum up configuration (relevant info):

BIOS: F4g
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X w/ PBO (Scalar 10X) BCLK 102.02
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3600 CL16 (@ 3400 CL14 Extreme timings)

I wonder if it's possible to get a hang of Matt @ Gigabyte, I'd like to ask some few questions about this board PBO option before making the updated PBO Youtube video for this motherboard. BTW, thanks for the greeting AlphaC, kind of late on reply, been benchmarking two CPUs with puget Photoshop benchmark + other stuff).


----------



## Copyright

Voltage I was using HWinfo and Ryzen Master. Actually saw 1.55 in Ryzen Master.. not sure how accurate that app is with this board. HW info didnt show that. I wan't to use an offset to lower voltages some if possible without giving up speed. 

Just got some voltage spikes to 1.53.. these appeared under light use not loaded tho.

I did an offset and noticed Ryzen Master is still spiking even to 1.55V but HWinfo is showing around 1.40. Probably lost stability. about to test

EDIT:Tested.. Instead of 4250 (not sure it was loading all now) on all cores under load I get 4100 and HWinfo says 1.40V.. it's too much offset.. I would prefer to keep it around 1.45V peaks. LLC is on AUto.. I can also try kicking it up to Turbo and see if that changes how it boosts. 4250 on all cores with this chip is passable.. I did it manually but it took around 1.42-1.45 if I recall.

This chip is strange.. playing with voltages you would think speeds would go up and down as voltage goes up and down but I am finding that isn't the case. I put it back where I normally had it and cinebench will freeze then unfreeze yet still give me a good score and the system actually beeped at me. Voltage warning? I am running a -.05 offset on voltage and scores are around 1790 with ram at 3200.


----------



## gasolin

Only Ryzen 7 2700X/ Ryzen 5 2600X CPU do support for "Precision Boost Override" option in BIOS. 

Strange nobody mentioned it to me.


----------



## AlphaC

I'm still messing with the board on my old R7 1700X to get a feel for its memory capabilities and I think 3466C14 is attainable:



Spoiler



AIDA v5.97
View attachment 197217

View attachment 197225


View attachment 197105

(New RTC doesn't run on my LiveOS)



edit: doesn't seem to pass memtest with the timings that tight 

edit 2: this passed 13 passes of memtest86+ (nearly 30 hours) , so it may just be the tRFC is too tight on the prior tightened testing ... will need to mess with tRFC further


Spoiler




View attachment 199713

View attachment 199721

View attachment 199729




edit 3: 102 BCLK and 3400 memory divider at C14 (~3466 C14 effective) passed 5 hours of google stress apptest , tRFC was set to 333 so that's not the limiting factor I think
All I did was put in 1.415V DRAM voltage, 53.3 ProcODT, 14-14-14-34 , tRC 48 , tWR 12, tRDRDSCL 2, tWRWRSCL 2, and tRFC 333 

SOC Voltage was at 1.05V


Spoiler































 

104 BCLK with similar settings and 3333MHz divider also worked , 5 hours of Google stress app test 

1.415V DRAM voltage , 1.05V SOC



Spoiler


































Contrast with no subtimings , just 3466 and main timings (7x memtest passes):


Spoiler




View attachment 197137

View attachment 197145



 

I'd say there must have been some BIOS refinement or otherwise versus X370...


see also livedoor's wisteriear timings for 3466 C16

http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1070592514.html

View attachment 197273



Mindblank testing on T2b BIOS has 3466 VLL (CL14)
















-------




gasolin said:


> Only Ryzen 7 2700X/ Ryzen 5 2600X CPU do support for "Precision Boost Override" option in BIOS.
> 
> Strange nobody mentioned it to me.



That's a chip level feature. You won't find any board that provides PBO for Ryzen 1st gen, just like you won't find any Ryzen Master with "Best Core" for 1st gen Ryzen despite the same program being used. I know because I had the R7 1700X in a X370 board before I had the R7 2700X in it.


----------



## Copyright

How long is it taking you all to get to the windows login prompt from power on? Mine seems to be very slow to boot up.


----------



## AlphaC

My bootup time will not be the same as yours because it isn't on a disk. It's a Live OS to avoid data corruption issues from overclocking RAM.


----------



## robiatti

Copyright said:


> How long is it taking you all to get to the windows login prompt from power on? Mine seems to be very slow to boot up.


Cold to Desktop 15 to 18 sec
Sleep to wake less than 10 sec

Not as fast as intel, but once in windows it seems just as fast.


----------



## Copyright

robiatti said:


> Cold to Desktop 15 to 18 sec
> Sleep to wake less than 10 sec
> 
> Not as fast as intel, but once in windows it seems just as fast.


Yeah, that is a lot slower than my intel. Wake from sleep is usually a few seconds with intel. 10 seconds from wake to login prompt seems really long even for my AMD.. mine is probably 4-5 seconds and I can login. Ultra fast boot seems to have helped a lot more than I thought once enabled. I removed my PBO as I was experiencing some weird issues.. if anything I will take the ram to 3466 and leave mine alone. Wish I could get BCLK oc to work.. mine wont even get past post at 101... I must be doing something wrong.. no guides on how to do this on this board yet that I have seen.


----------



## Copyright

AlphaC said:


> My bootup time will not be the same as yours because it isn't on a disk. It's a Live OS to avoid data corruption issues from overclocking RAM.


How did you set that up?


----------



## malakudi

os2wiz said:


> You are mistaken. Why would you presume that unless you get cas14 at 3466 performance will drop??? I am running cas 15-15-15-15-32-64 at 3466 is much better than cas 14 at 3200mhz.





Copyright said:


> There have been many posts about this I have read. how are you verifying your performance gains? From what I read it's not something cinebench etc will be able to show.


Memory latency according to primary CL setting can be calculated. The formula is:
CL*2*1000/FREQ= XX ns

14*2*1000/3200 = 8.75 ns
15*2*1000/3400 = 8.82 ns
15*2*1000/3466 = 8.66 ns
16*2*1000/3600 = 8.88 ns

So DDR4-3466 CL15 has a smaller latency when compared to DDR4-3200 CL14, while DDR4-3400 CL15 or DDR4-3600 CL16 have very little higher latency (0,8% - 1,4% per each) but running infinity fabric at higher frequency overcomes that little difference.

14*2*1000/3466 = 8.07 ns

DDR4-3466 CL14 has almost 10% lower latency so if it is achievable, it gives great boost.

Please remember that you need to set Geardown to disabled if you want to run with odd CL numbers (15). If Geardown is enabled, the values are set to the next higher even value.


----------



## AlphaC

Copyright said:


> How did you set that up?


 Normally you need Windows 10 Enterprise Edition to even use it, but _the Oven_ has been making a slimmed down non-persistent version for system recovery purposes

http://theoven.org/index.php?topic=1336.0

Non-persistent = doesn't write anything from OS to the drive unless you explicitly tell it to, although if you plug in other drives or try to save onto the USB drive versus the "Boot drive" it will keep data stored on those mediums if you write to them (i.e. screenshots and CPU-Z datafiles)

The persistent alternative is WinToUSB (https://lifehacker.com/how-to-run-a-portable-version-of-windows-from-a-usb-dri-1565509124) which is similar to Windows to go: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=48127 

I don't recommend going that route since the persistence makes it pointless versus installing on a clean drive.


You'll want to slipstream AMD's Ryzen chipset drivers via NTLite (https://www.ntlite.com/). Tutorial: https://www.win-raid.com/t750f25-Guide-Integration-of-drivers-into-a-Win-image.html

Currently my LiveUSB (USB 3.0 is highly recommended, I've attempted this on X370 + R7 1700X with USB 2.0 and it's super slow) has multiple OSes including Linux (multiple Live distros including Fedora / Manjaro / Ubuntu and other distros with Linux kernel 4.14+ that support the WIFI) , memtest, and Windows 7 (non-Live , installer) & Windows 10 (Live). That is how I verified the IOMMU groupings as well as the WIFI+BT peculiarity with 16 logical cores enabled.

-------------

Given how much memory corruption will destroy an OS, when overclocking memory I use the non-persistence as a way to run RTC (Ryzen timing checker) + Prime95 AVX + CPU-Z + HWINFO64 + AIDA64. This isolates OS corruption from memory timings more or less because once the OS is loaded (it won't boot neatly as quickly because the OS is loaded into RAM) it doesn't write to the USB drive. If you were to overclock memory and not do it this way, it is quite possible that your messed up OS is the culprit due to corruption from unstable memory settings that only show after multiple passes of memtest / HCI memtest / GSAT (Google Stress App). The 3466C14 settings with tightened timings only showed errors after 3 passes ; working on a slightly looser set of timings with minimal settings manually input that seems to be passing 2 times so far.




edit:


PBO Scaling with a Corsair H150i Pro AIO (360mm aluminum radiator)
View attachment 198937

http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1070782134.html


----------



## Whatisthisfor

malakudi said:


> Please remember that you need to set Geardown to disabled if you want to run with odd CL numbers (15). If Geardown is enabled, the values are set to the next higher even value.


Unfortunately, on this board, geardown disabled changes command rate to 2. Geardown disabled and manually set cr to 1 leads to boot failure.


----------



## Copyright

Would love to get 103-104 BLCK on this board but not happening.. not sure how that one guy got it with the Tiachi board. Mine won't even boot at 101.. not sure what im doing wrong.. even backing my 3200mhz ram back to 2133 doesn't help.


----------



## AlphaC

I booted it at 118 BCLK with 3460 RAM clock...
http://hwbot.org/submission/3857733_alphac_reference_frequency_x470_aorus_gaming_7_wifi_117.95_mhz


edit: I believe the limitation here was the Redwood XT chip is limited to 120% overclock since it tops out around 900MHz 



The issue at hand is whether with R7 it will be anywhere stable enough for daily use.

Are you using a NVMe drive?

Which SATA Port are you connecting to if not? I know CH VII Hero suggests to connect all SATA devices to a certain port when overclocking BCLK.


CH VII Hero highlights said:


> When testing reference clocking, make sure to use any of the four bottom SATA ports. The X470 chipset has an issue with the two top SATA ports when adjusting PCI-E frequency. This usually manifests in getting stuck at A2 Q-Code during POST.



Anyway if you're overclocking BCLK , I'd highly recommend using an unwanted disk for it or backing up everything before you play with it.


In theory you can get it to 144ish BCLK before PCIE drops to PCIE Gen 1 , and 104ish BCLK before it drops to Gen 2.


----------



## arkantos91

Can you guys suggest good ram for this motherboard?

I would pair it with a 2700X but I'm quite confused about which ram to choose.

I'm going for a 2x8 Gb kit.

Thanks.


----------



## AlphaC

arkantos91 said:


> Can you guys suggest good ram for this motherboard?
> 
> I would pair it with a 2700X but I'm quite confused about which ram to choose.
> 
> I'm going for a 2x8 Gb kit.
> 
> Thanks.


 Anything that is from GSkill that is 3600C15 (because these are odd main timings of 15-15-15-35 you will need more tweaking due to the GearDownMode peculiarity on Gigabyte boards), 3200C14 (i.e. FlareX 3200 with 14-14-14-34 main timings), or 3600C16 (with 16-16-16-36 main timings). Those will be Samsung B-Die.

AMD was handing out kits of Sniper X 3400C16 (F4-3400C16D-16GSXW , main timings 16-16-16-36) but the subtimings on those are rather loose. Mainly the tRC is 80 (should be closer to around 50 or 60), tWR is 20 (Hynix level timings...) , tRDRDSCL is 7, and tRFC value is 596 (I guess it's a safe value?). It's on QVL for multiple X370 boards as well. If you just want an "easy" experience without tweaking that will work but it won't be the absolute best thing you can run.


The 3466MHz AMD kits from GSkill are 3466 C18 so I wouldn't buy those. Then there's also the 3466C16 kits which have 16-18-18-38 main timings. They're also not on QVL.


The G-Skill naming convention for 2x8GB kits is as such:
*F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX *- QVL listed for x470 Gaming 7 (TridentZ RGB for AMD)_... the X at the end of the SKU donates it is an AMD kit__ , while TZR stands for TridentZ RGB_
*F4-3200C14D-16GFX* - QVL listed for X470 Gaming 7 (FlareX 3200 for AMD)_... FX = FlareX_
F4-3400C16D-16GSXW - QVL listed for X370 Gaming K7 (SniperX 3400 C16)_... SXW = Sniper X white_

From their configurator here https://www.gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=54&chip=3396&model=3412
as well as the one for X370 K7 https://www.gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=54&chip=2952&model=2960

Intel based kits*:*

*F4-3200C14D-16GTZ* *_... anything with TZ and 2 letters at the end (SW / SK / KO / KW / KY / R) denotes that it is TridentZ with a certain color or RGB, without a suffix is the grey and red one_
*F4-3200C14D-16GVK*_... anything with VK is Ripjaws V_
*F4-3600C16D-16GTZ* *_... anything __with TZ and 2 letters at the end (SW / KW / R) denotes that it is TridentZ with a certain color__ or RGB, without a suffix is the grey and red one_
*F4-3600C16D-16GVK*_ ... anything with VK is Ripjaws V_


Hope that helps


------


Right now I'm testing 3600C16 kit set to 102 BCLK and 3400 C14 on Ryzen 1st gen. I'm not quite sure it will work, but 3466C14 worked so I have some hope of achieving it. If it is achievable on the 1st Gen Ryzen chip it should be achievable on a 2nd gen , which is why I'm using Ryzen 1st gen to isolate the capability of the motherboard from the 2nd gen chips.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Copyright said:


> Would love to get 103-104 BLCK on this board but not happening.. not sure how that one guy got it with the Tiachi board. Mine won't even boot at 101.. not sure what im doing wrong.. even backing my 3200mhz ram back to 2133 doesn't help.


That's why of weird. I haven't had any issues using 102.4 BCLK. I'd try just Optimize settings (F7 i believe) and start modifying the BCLK. Also since it doesn't boot, what QCODE does it appear when not booting (can help to troubleshoot if anything).

Haven't tried higher BCLK because it will break RAM OC (right now on 3412 MHz) because I know 3466 MHz CL14 is unstable with my kit/CPU.


----------



## AlphaC

Well 3466C14 2.5hr Prime95 + 5hr GSAT stable on my 3600C16 kit , that's with 104 BCLK ... it's using Ryzen 1st gen though (1.415V DRAM voltage, 1.05V SOC , 53.3 ProcODT)


Spoiler








































tFAW and tRTP could be better of course



I think that 3466C14 requires some sort of finessing but 3466C16 should be relatively simple on 2nd gen given it's a preset on Asus boards.


See also Mindblank's video, he was on T2B BIOS and had 3466C14 VLL timings too


-----


Ryzen memory calculator result for 3200C14 kit:








With 104.8 BCLK











Ryzen memory calculator result for 3600C16 kit:


----------



## Whatisthisfor

AlphaC said:


> Well 3466C14 2.5hr Prime95 + 5hr GSAT stable on my 3600C16 kit , that's with 104 BCLK ... it's using Ryzen 1st gen though (1.415V DRAM voltage, 1.05V SOC , 53.3 ProcODT)
> 
> tFAW and tRTP could be better of course
> 
> I think that 3466C14 requires some sort of finessing but 3466C16 should be relatively simple on 2nd gen given it's a preset on Asus boards.
> 
> See also Mindblank's video, he was on T2B BIOS and had 3466C14 VLL timings too
> 
> -----


SOC voltage around 1.025 gives me better copy speeds for my 3466 setting, than 1.05V, but it might be different with Ryzen 1.


----------



## AlphaC

Recommended SOC voltage is 1.025V for Ryzen +


----------



## Copyright

I will try again with the BLCK... what power plan do you guys run? I notice if I use Ryzen plan it wont clock up to 4.35.. keeps all cores around 4ghz.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Copyright said:


> I will try again with the BLCK... what power plan do you guys run? I notice if I use Ryzen plan it wont clock up to 4.35.. keeps all cores around 4ghz.


High Performance plan on Windows. Don't have issues using this; not sure how well Ryzen Balanced works with this motherboard as of yet (since using PBO, power savings to me matter little, if you want to save energy and you're not using the PC, you just turn it off).


----------



## canni76

Hi for all Gigabyte x470 owners. It's my first post here  

I bought this motherboard about one week ago, with a 2700x and G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX. First trying XMP profile for memory and works perfect. Then i found that forum and try oc my memory, so far i work now on 3466 14-15-15-15-36-52 DRAM 1.4v SOC 1.1v. My RyzenDramCalculator settings https://imgur.com/a/YcIvb2S , Aida64, MemTest , CpuZ and RyzenTimingChecker https://imgur.com/a/47iAXIl . Only 45min with prime95, but without errors. Didn't oc my procesor cos only have stock cooler and don't know how far i can oc on my cooler. What you think guys about that settings ??


----------



## Whatisthisfor

canni76 said:


> Hi for all Gigabyte x470 owners. It's my first post here
> 
> I bought this motherboard about one week ago, with a 2700x and G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GFX. First trying XMP profile for memory and works perfect. Then i found that forum and try oc my memory, so far i work now on 3466 14-15-15-15-36-52 DRAM 1.4v SOC 1.1v. My RyzenDramCalculator settings https://imgur.com/a/YcIvb2S , Aida64, MemTest , CpuZ and RyzenTimingChecker https://imgur.com/a/47iAXIl . Only 45min with prime95, but without errors. Didn't oc my procesor cos only have stock cooler and don't know how far i can oc on my cooler. What you think guys about that settings ??


Greetings from another Gigabyte-RGB-LED-blingbling-Fan , if you can run memtest for 2 hours (400%) without error, then there is nothing wrong with your settings. 8,75ns is correct for your mem. Good job. Only SOC voltage looks too high to me. 1.025V should be fine and may improve copy speed too.

You may also find this thread interesting:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-a...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html


----------



## canni76

Will try memtest for 2hrs 400% today. Hope for no errors. https://imgur.com/7VinLnA


----------



## Whatisthisfor

canni76 said:


> Will try memtest for 2hrs 400% today. Hope for no errors. https://imgur.com/7VinLnA


Congrats i hadnt success with my Ram, but thats way slower than yours: 9ns-9,5ns-9,5ns-9,5ns, sold it last week and bought superfast ram, arriving within next days. Was tired of errors in memtest


----------



## AlphaC

My 3466C14 (via 3333MHz divider 14-14-14-34 tight timings for most subtimings + 104BCLK) has been prime95 w/ AVX, memtest, Googlestressapp stable and has also put in some [email protected] units. The board is _definitely_ capable of 3466C14.


canni76 , I would look into tuning your tRFC (can probably drop this to 450 or 333) and tWR (12 for fast or 24 for safe) . The bottom left two values are conservative but still rather good.


If your current settings work save that profile first.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....I had bought the Asus Strix X470 board....but it appears that the PCH was bad on it. It's on it's way back to Amazon. I decided to not replace it, got a refund instead. 

I ordered this board, and it should be here tomorrow. At least that is what Amazon is saying. :yessir:

Just a few pre-install questions I guess. FYI, I've read/skimmed the thread.

Which bios seems to be the most stable atm?

What software from Gigabyte do I actually NEED?

I know I'll need control for the RGB lighting that's on board. I do like(don't normally do it) being able to control fans and maybe a little overclocking within Windows. FYI, I'm used to the MSI Command Center....that has to be one of the best I've used. I don't normally OC via the OS though, and I know that I can use Ryzen Master for some control. 

If I read the manual or board/description specs correctly the second M.2 slot will be 4x IF I don't use some of the Sata ports. Is that correct? 
FYI, I do have a NMVe PCIe adapter that I've been using in the second PCIe slot.(Yes, I know it cuts the GPU down to 8x)

Any other quirks/issues that I may need to know about?

Thanks ahead of time. :thumb:


----------



## kd5151

Hequaqua said:


> Well....I had bought the Asus Strix X470 board....but it appears that the PCH was bad on it. It's on it's way back to Amazon. I decided to not replace it, got a refund instead.
> 
> I ordered this board, and it should be here tomorrow. At least that is what Amazon is saying. :yessir:
> 
> Just a few pre-install questions I guess. FYI, I've read/skimmed the thread.
> 
> Which bios seems to be the most stable atm?
> 
> What software from Gigabyte do I actually NEED?
> 
> I know I'll need control for the RGB lighting that's on board. I do like(don't normally do it) being able to control fans and maybe a little overclocking within Windows. FYI, I'm used to the MSI Command Center....that has to be one of the best I've used. I don't normally OC via the OS though, and I know that I can use Ryzen Master for some control.
> 
> If I read the manual or board/description specs correctly the second M.2 slot will be 4x IF I don't use some of the Sata ports. Is that correct?
> FYI, I do have a NMVe PCIe adapter that I've been using in the second PCIe slot.(Yes, I know it cuts the GPU down to 8x)
> 
> Any other quirks/issues that I may need to know about?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time. :thumb:


 Using the latest F4G. I'm all good over here. If it worries you? Just stay with whatever the board comes with which should be F2. 

As for software? You need the app center installed first. RGB fusion controls the rgb. SIV/system fan 5 controls the fans in windows but the bios overrides it everytime you boot unless you have siv running when windows starts. The same might be for rgb also. Easy tune and ryzen master for oc. 

The bottom m.2 is for pci-e only.


----------



## gasolin

F4E im on and have no problems


----------



## Hequaqua

kd5151 said:


> Using the latest F4G. I'm all good over here. If it worries you? Just stay with whatever the board comes with which should be F2.
> 
> As for software? You need the app center installed first. RGB fusion controls the rgb. SIV/system fan 5 controls the fans in windows but the bios overrides it everytime you boot unless you have siv running when windows starts. The same might be for rgb also. Easy tune and ryzen master for oc.
> 
> The bottom m.2 is for pci-e only.





gasolin said:


> F4E im on and have no problems


Cool.....I just checked the tracking...it's about 2 hours W of me....so should be delivered tomorrow....

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## canni76

AlphaC said:


> My 3466C14 (via 3333MHz divider 14-14-14-34 tight timings for most subtimings + 104BCLK) has been prime95 w/ AVX, memtest, Googlestressapp stable and has also put in some [email protected] units. The board is _definitely_ capable of 3466C14.
> 
> 
> canni76 , I would look into tuning your tRFC (can probably drop this to 450 or 333) and tWR (12 for fast or 24 for safe) . The bottom left two values are conservative but still rather good.
> 
> 
> If your current settings work save that profile first.


Thank you for advice . Next two weeks i'm at work in norway , but i'll try new settings when comeback home.


----------



## Hequaqua

Got the board! Got it installed with Win10 Pro on the 970 evo.....updated, activated, just setting programs up.

I will mess with the bios settings later. All I've changed was the DRAM 3200CL14. It looks like it's the first bios(F2) on it....so I'll update it a bit later.

Looking good to me!



Spoiler


----------



## kd5151

Hequaqua said:


> Got the board! Got it installed with Win10 Pro on the 970 evo.....updated, activated, just setting programs up.
> 
> I will mess with the bios settings later. All I've changed was the DRAM 3200CL14. It looks like it's the first bios(F2) on it....so I'll update it a bit later.
> 
> Looking good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very clean. Love the gigabyte board and gpu combo. I've been thinking about doing the same when the time comes.


----------



## Hequaqua

kd5151 said:


> Very clean. Love the gigabyte board and gpu combo. I've been thinking about doing the same when the time comes.


Thanks...

Just flashed the bios to the newest one. Seems OK so far. 

I'm running out of energy....think I'll wait until tomorrow to start with the ram timings. I'm hoping for at least 3400 with the extreme timings from the DRAM Calculator. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Disco Devil

Has anyone had issues with SYS_FAN4? I can't get it to keep any fans spinning they just stop at 0 rpm but work fine in other ports (I really don't want to replace the board over a dodgy fan port, so hoping it's normal?) 

Also has anyone been using corsair RGB RAM & is there something I need to enable in BIOS so I can change RGB RAM LEDs? iCue doesn't detect any devices & Corsair Link detects the RAM but won't let me change any LEDs. I read some places suggest enabling SPD Write but couldn't find that. I am using F4G.


EDIT: I thought it was SYS_FAN1 but it was 4. For some bizarre reason it's working now so fingers cross it stays that way. Still need help figuring out the RAM thing though.


----------



## kd5151

Disco Devil said:


> Has anyone had issues with SYS_FAN1? I can't get it to keep any fans spinning they just stop at 0 rpm but work fine in other ports (I really don't want to replace the board over a dodgy fan port, so hoping it's normal?)
> 
> Also has anyone been using corsair RGB RAM & is there something I need to enable in BIOS so I can change RGB RAM LEDs? iCue doesn't detect any devices & Corsair Link detects the RAM but won't let me change any LEDs. I read some places suggest enabling SPD Write but couldn't find that. I am using F4G.


This mobo has fan stop technology. Is that enabled?


----------



## Disco Devil

kd5151 said:


> This mobo has fan stop technology. Is that enabled?


I've just updated the post, it was in fact SYS_FAN4 which is working now, but oddly I don't recall disabling the fan stop feature and it looks like it was disabled. Maybe I did it last night? lol my memory is so bad these days. Either way, that's working now & hopefully it stays that way.

By any chance, you have any ideas on the RGB RAM situation? It's driving me nuts cause it keeps cycling colours & I want to leave my PC on overnight sometimes. I want to try SIV but is that safe to use & does it need to be open all the time?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Disco Devil said:


> By any chance, you have any ideas on the RGB RAM situation? It's driving me nuts cause it keeps cycling colours & I want to leave my PC on overnight sometimes. I want to try SIV but is that safe to use & does it need to be open all the time?


Use RGB software http://gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control


----------



## Shik0

Shik0 said:


> I tried OC-ing the memory with stock cpu settings, tried reseating the RAM in different slots, 1 stick, 2 sticks, different set of RAM from another PC in my house (hynix m-die 3000c16 which also shut down the PC if OC-d), tried a different PSU (Seasonic s12 520W bronze) and tried reseating the cpu and cooler. If I leave cpu OC-ed and RAM on stock 2133mhz the system runs fine, but as soon as I start messing with memory it starts randomly shutting down during gaming and streaming. I've seen a few people have similar problems, but as far as I know there is no solution yet.


I'm still having issues even with the F4-3400C16D-16GSXW kit running just the XMP profile. The PC shuts down randomly while playing BF1, PUBG, streaming with OBS, Xsplit. Looks like I will have to RMA the motherboard or the CPU as I tested almost every other component in the system.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...have to say I'm pretty impressed with this board. :thumb:

Things seem to operating just fine on the latest bios.

I did hit 3466(fast settings) with 1.44v(DRAM) and 1.1v on the SoC. I had the [email protected] but it failed the HCI test after about 40 coverage. So, I bumped it just a hair. 

Here is the HCI results with over 400%+ coverage:



Spoiler


----------



## Disco Devil

Whatisthisfor said:


> Use RGB software http://gskill.com/en/download/view/trident-z-rgb-control


It's Corsair RAM. I have tried both Corsair Link & iCue, the latter ironically doesn't detect any devices (it detects the RAM but only in the monitoring section which is no use) at all despite Corsair's website saying the SKU for my RAM is compatible with Corsair iCue. Corsair Link does the same as iCue, it shows me the RAM there but has no options to change the RGB lighting.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Disco Devil said:


> It's Corsair RAM. I have tried both Corsair Link & iCue, the latter ironically doesn't detect any devices (it detects the RAM but only in the monitoring section which is no use) at all despite Corsair's website saying the SKU for my RAM is compatible with Corsair iCue. Corsair Link does the same as iCue, it shows me the RAM there but has no options to change the RGB lighting.


Hm, if its aura-compatible you could try aura-software which can be downloaded from asus website i believe. It should work on Gigabyte boards and boards of other vendors too. gskill control software is just an branded version of aura software service btw, which is slightly adapted for gskill modules. Trying the aura software wont do harm to your board or your modules.

Update: Corsair cue is like the gskill software, just an adapted version of aura software. http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=169257


----------



## Disco Devil

Whatisthisfor said:


> Hm, if its aura-compatible you could try aura-software which can be downloaded from asus website i believe. It should work on Gigabyte boards and boards of other vendors too. gskill control software is just an branded version of aura software service btw, which is slightly adapted for gskill modules. Trying the aura software wont do harm to your board or your modules.
> 
> Update: Corsair cue is like the gskill software, just an adapted version of aura software. http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=169257


I can't believe this. I was avoiding the RGB fusion software because I didn't think it would work with peripherals... I'm an idiot. Thanks heaps for the help, it allows me to change the LEDs. Now I just need to figure out how to use this software properly, it's more in depth than I expected. lol


----------



## neojack

Hequaqua said:


> I did hit 3466(fast settings) with 1.44v(DRAM) and 1.1v on the SoC. I had the [email protected] but it failed the HCI test after about 40 coverage. So, I bumped it just a hair.


congrats ! i managed a [email protected] + ram [email protected] stable (1 week of benchs 27/7 to test GSAT, HCI, etc)
then i decided to put a waterblock on my ram, with catastrophic faillure ! 1 stick fried, the other one is fine but the PC can't post at more than 2800. cpu oc is impossible too. switched ram, then mobo, and now just ordered a new CPU.

at the end I would have bought everything twice :/


----------



## Whatisthisfor

neojack said:


> congrats ! i managed a [email protected] + ram [email protected] stable (1 week of benchs 27/7 to test GSAT, HCI, etc)
> then i decided to put a waterblock on my ram, with catastrophic faillure ! 1 stick fried, the other one is fine but the PC can't post at more than 2800. cpu oc is impossible too. switched ram, then mobo, and now just ordered a new CPU.
> 
> at the end I would have bought everything twice :/


Ouch I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Disco Devil said:


> I can't believe this. I was avoiding the RGB fusion software because I didn't think it would work with peripherals... I'm an idiot. Thanks heaps for the help, it allows me to change the LEDs. Now I just need to figure out how to use this software properly, it's more in depth than I expected. lol


Glad i could help


----------



## Hequaqua

neojack said:


> congrats ! i managed a [email protected] + ram [email protected] stable (1 week of benchs 27/7 to test GSAT, HCI, etc)
> then i decided to put a waterblock on my ram, with catastrophic faillure ! 1 stick fried, the other one is fine but the PC can't post at more than 2800. cpu oc is impossible too. switched ram, then mobo, and now just ordered a new CPU.
> 
> at the end I would have bought everything twice :/


Ouch! Man, that bites.


----------



## kazablanka

Hequaqua said:


> Well...have to say I'm pretty impressed with this board. :thumb:
> 
> Things seem to operating just fine on the latest bios.
> 
> I did hit 3466(fast settings) with 1.44v(DRAM) and 1.1v on the SoC. I had the [email protected] but it failed the HCI test after about 40 coverage. So, I bumped it just a hair.
> 
> Here is the HCI results with over 400%+ coverage:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


400% of hci memtest is way to low testing , leave it all night to be sure.


----------



## Hequaqua

That is what is required for the stability threads here on OCN.(along with a hour of the google stress app)

What should happen is after using other stress tests for the whole system....then gaming....wait about a week, and run it again. It should be able to pass every time I do it.

We'll see....I've passed other memory tests as well. Of course, it could still crash doing some simple tasks in the future.


----------



## neojack

ok new 2700x is here !
it's working way better than the former one.

I also got a kit of 64BG of ram : F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ
it's 4 sticks of samsung B-die , DUAL rank, 16GB
kinda like 2 sets of F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
(D = dual , Q = quad)

with dual sticks i am able to post with XMP profile. but not stable on ramtest
I could eventually work on the profile to find stability at 32GB , but i prefer to work directly to find settigns for 64GB to work

with 4 sticks i am stuck for the moment at 2133 mhz.
even 2400c16 + manual subtimings @1.35v/1.37v it won't boot.
tried DRAM termination at half of DRAM voltage.


also tried to play with procODT / Rtt nom / rttwr / rttpark
I keep trying....


i am kinda tempted to cut my losses, sell what i can and get a binned 8700k... but hell what a PITA to return to intel ! my plan is to keep this mobo for years and years and change only the CPU for the new generations on AM4. that's also why I got so much ram.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

neojack said:


> ok new 2700x is here !
> it's working way better than the former one.
> 
> I also got a kit of 64BG of ram : F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ
> it's 4 sticks of samsung B-die , DUAL rank, 16GB
> kinda like 2 sets of F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> (D = dual , Q = quad)
> 
> with dual sticks i am able to post with XMP profile. but not stable on ramtest
> I could eventually work on the profile to find stability at 32GB , but i prefer to work directly to find settigns for 64GB to work
> 
> with 4 sticks i am stuck for the moment at 2133 mhz.
> even 2400c16 + manual subtimings @1.35v/1.37v it won't boot.
> tried DRAM termination at half of DRAM voltage.
> 
> 
> also tried to play with procODT / Rtt nom / rttwr / rttpark
> I keep trying....
> 
> 
> i am kinda tempted to cut my losses, sell what i can and get a binned 8700k... but hell what a PITA to return to intel ! my plan is to keep this mobo for years and years and change only the CPU for the new generations on AM4. that's also why I got so much ram.


I have 32GB Ram (4x8GB XMP2.0 rated 4133 CL17) and its working, but i only managed to reach 3466MHZ HCI-stable so far (14-15-15-15-34-50) @1,40V

Maybe its the memory IC of the CPU or it also could be the board. Asus and MSI improved their X470 line regarding memory topology, while Gigabyte did not. I'm waiting for another Agesa first, before thinking about to switch.

I guess its gets really hard with dual rank and 4x16GB to reach high speed. You may want to ask @1usmus for help first before selling your ram, because he should have the most knowledge regarding that topic:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## neojack

Whatisthisfor said:


> I guess its gets really hard with dual rank and 4x16GB to reach high speed. You may want to ask @1usmus for help first before selling your ram, because he should have the most knowledge regarding that topic:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html


3466c14 is very good and it's almost the best Ryzen can do so congrats !



I have tested every combination of

rtt RZQ values : 2-2-2/ disabled-2-2 / 3-3-1 / 7-3-1

Proc ocd 48 ohms - 96ohms

Dram 1.35v-1.37-1.4v + Dram termination at half the value + 1 notch

Soc auto or 1.025

geardown enabled +2T / enabled +1T / disabled + 1T / disabled +2T

CAD bus 20/20/40/40 or 40/20/40/40

Bios F4e / F4g


spent the night trying all i could. to this point i just don't think the Motherboard can run this 64GB kit at more than 2133Mhz

this kit is like best 64GB RAM kit you can get in the world, so no i don't itend to change it . I would change the motherboard and/or CPU instead

also, all the people running 64GB kits at 2800+ speeds are using a CH6.
I may get a CH7 if i confirm that at least 1 person was able to boot at 2800 with 64GB
I don't like Asus, but it would be less painfull than going the intel route


----------



## ReDXfiRe

neojack said:


> 3466c14 is very good and it's almost the best Ryzen can do so congrats !
> 
> 
> 
> I have tested every combination of
> 
> rtt RZQ values : 2-2-2/ disabled-2-2 / 3-3-1 / 7-3-1
> 
> Proc ocd 48 ohms - 96ohms
> 
> Dram 1.35v-1.37-1.4v + Dram termination at half the value + 1 notch
> 
> Soc auto or 1.025
> 
> geardown enabled +2T / enabled +1T / disabled + 1T / disabled +2T
> 
> CAD bus 20/20/40/40 or 40/20/40/40
> 
> Bios F4e / F4g
> 
> 
> spent the night trying all i could. to this point i just don't think the Motherboard can run this 64GB kit at more than 2133Mhz
> 
> this kit is like best 64GB RAM kit you can get in the world, so no i don't itend to change it . I would change the motherboard and/or CPU instead
> 
> also, all the people running 64GB kits at 2800+ speeds are using a CH6.
> I may get a CH7 if i confirm that at least 1 person was able to boot at 2800 with 64GB
> I don't like Asus, but it would be less painfull than going the intel route


Not sure if this motherboard has this option; for example X399 Designare you have DRAM Voltage A/B & C/D voltage and need to manual put both voltages in those two different parameters. Doubt this is your problem, but I remember why it didn't boot up RAM at Designare MOBO. Hope they also add DRAM Boot Voltage in a newer BIOS just in case.


----------



## neojack

silly me !!!

i was so focused on timing and procOCD and whatnot, and did not even do the basic troubleshooting : a memtest at default settings

I decided to do it before sleeping, when i looked at the total of ram detected : 32GB oO
I swapped the sticks and sure enough, one of the sticks, when it's alone, don't POST and i get post code shuffle

I replaced the stick with the surviving stick from my former kit, and now 64GB is detected.

AND I CAN BOOT 64GB AT 2933 ! yessiirr
3200 is still not working, but i am confident a bit of tweaking would do wonders


i will return the ram kit to get another one for sure but I can at least test some settings for a day or two before RMA


----------



## neojack

(sorry double post)


----------



## Whatisthisfor

neojack said:


> silly me !!!
> 
> i was so focused on timing and procOCD and whatnot, and did not even do the basic troubleshooting : a memtest at default settings
> 
> I decided to do it before sleeping, when i looked at the total of ram detected : 32GB oO
> I swapped the sticks and sure enough, one of the sticks, when it's alone, don't POST and i get post code shuffle
> 
> I replaced the stick with the surviving stick from my former kit, and now 64GB is detected.
> 
> AND I CAN BOOT 64GB AT 2933 ! yessiirr
> 3200 is still not working, but i am confident a bit of tweaking would do wonders
> 
> 
> i will return the ram kit to get another one for sure but I can at least test some settings for a day or two before RMA


Great it will be interesting if you can reach 3200 double rank with the switched kit, that should be like 3533 or 3600 single rank.


----------



## silajim

Hi all,

I have this board, paired with a 2700 (dumb me didn't buy the 2700X). I am rocking this setup for 3-4 weeks now, but I've encountered some issues:

1) Some system stuttering for like a second, happens twice-thrice in about 12 hours. The sound stutters along with whatever is in the screen, repeating some ms of audio video for a second or so. 
2) When P-state OC'ing sometimes something goes wrong in the bios, and locks the video resolution to 480x800 even in windows.
3) Again when P-state OC the network card is unstable, I was trying to play wot when the game refused to login into the server or it disconnected after some seconds.

Has anyone here encountered the same issues?


----------



## neojack

I have read a lot in the past days, from my notes, stuttering was reported as a result of :
- BCLK OC
- insufficent SOC voltage (be carefull with this dont push more than 1.050V on ryzen +)

you can have crakling noises from the integrated sound card too


Mess with the network chip ? maybe BCLK

i would advise you to set your BCLK at 100.00 or even 99 instead of auto when you OC

freezing is usually a symptom of insufficent voltage to the CPU.
this can happen in the bios, strangely enough, the CPU will burst speed in the bios window (i have seen voltave varying between 1.4 and 1.5 in the bios with PBO active). this behavior is common in all ryzen. thats why temps can be around 40-45C when you browse the BIOS/UEFI
i would say, your CPU try to boost, but is unstable and lead to freezing, crash, etc

on auto voltage + PBO, the Auto settings pushes a LOT of volt burst in order to feed the 4.2 - 4.350 ghz bursts this CPU does
so its not advised to push more volts

you may try the other route : a good old plain OC at 41x100 + 1.33V + LLC medium-high
this should be more stable. you can even keep features like cool and quiet / C-states

the way AMD implemented the PBO boost looks like the boost of the FX9590. in theory this CPU was able to boost to 5Ghz shortly, but some CPUs were unstable at 5Ghz.
Still have one of thoses FX9590s. i have locked it at 4.7GHz (stock value), and no problem since. otherwise it was unstable at auto with the boost.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I would advise to use the additional power lines for CPU on the new x470 boards, because as der8auer showed in one video (forgot which one), this can help to minimize sudden voltage drop when the CPU clocks higher and therefore should be helpful to keep the system more stable.


----------



## silajim

Thanks both for your answers.

1) Touching the BCLK has no effect on this issues, it happens either way (I did it in the past, has the first thing I did, lock it to 100Mhz). 
2) The bios was pushing 1.116V into the SOC, just reduced it to 1.032 (with spikes to 1.044V)

I didn't say it before, but the network chip issue is fixed with a non public beta bios F4H (with agesa 1.0.0.3), but this bios lock the soc voltage to 1.056 minimum.

The cpu has enough VCORE, at 1.140 for 3.7Ghz, it passed an hour of prime95.

I don't have PBO since it's a non X chip, therefore I cannot have C&Q and psates active when overclocking with the multiplier, so the chip runs always at 3.7Ghz always.



Whatisthisfor said:


> I would advise to use the additional power lines for CPU on the new x470 boards, because as der8auer showed in one video (forgot which one), this can help to minimize sudden voltage drop when the CPU clocks higher and therefore should be helpful to keep the system more stable.


There is no such thing on this board.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have the AppCenter installed. I installed the SIV tool. It is listed in there with the RGBFusion, but the SIV will not launch, anyone know why?

Thx

EDIT: Call off the dogs....I got it working....lol


----------



## Whatisthisfor

silajim said:


> There is no such thing on this board.


I did mean the power connectors for CPU (see pic below), i did probably spell it wrong. Use all connectors to maximise stability.


----------



## Tugger

been trying to get my Memory (3 different set now) to xmp properly , had a set of g.skill 3600 which would not work , bought some corsair 3200, same results, spent the extra money and bought g.skill ryzen/threadripper from the states, same faults, either using xmp or entering manually with typhoon and dram calculator settings...at the end of my rope now, just want it to work at any setting except 2133!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaC

Tugger said:


> been trying to get my Memory (3 different set now) to xmp properly , had a set of g.skill 3600 which would not work , bought some corsair 3200, same results, spent the extra money and bought g.skill ryzen/threadripper from the states, same faults, either using xmp or entering manually with typhoon and dram calculator settings...at the end of my rope now, just want it to work at any setting except 2133!!!!!!!



Key thing is to find out what ICs they're using (use Thaiphoon Burner). If you're not using FlareX or the Ryzen oriented GSKill SniperX 3400C16 RAM you shouldn't be using XMP because subtimings may be too tight or suboptimal for Ryzen.


There's very few CPUs that can do 3600MHz stable without manually manipulating subtimings, so the 3600 kit (Cas latency?) likely just needed more DRAM voltage and some tweaking.


I don't think any Corsair DDR4 3200 is B-Die unless you bought them used with v4.31 on the label.


If you turn off fast boot it may help with memory training. With Fast Boot enabled no memory training occurs so if your timings aren't all correct it isn't going to work at all.


----------



## hack23

Planning on buying this board. Since im upgrading from a z97 msi board im not that experienced with gigabyte. 

I just wonder about the adative mode. 

For my MSI board it would only go to max set voltage when the cpu have any load but be at an extremely less voltage when idle. Is this option possible on the gaming 7?

Kinda want to run 4.2-4.3 but dont want my cpu to degenerate when im in idle.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Achieved 3533MHZ CL14 HCI 300% stable with Ryzen 2700X, a 32 DDR4 Kit (F4-4133C17Q-32GTZR) on a Gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI, 1,44V Vcore, 1,025V SOC + BLK 102. Timings are loose and could probably be tightened here and there.


----------



## silajim

Whatisthisfor said:


> I did mean the power connectors for CPU (see pic below), i did probably spell it wrong. Use all connectors to maximise stability.


I am allready using the second 4-pin.

EDIT:

I am getting huge voltage differences, the cpu vcore as read by the ITE chip fluctuates from 1.104 to 1.152 V while the cpu is saying that it get voltage starting from 1.094 to 1.119.
The soc voltage, as read from the ITE goes from 1.020V to 1.032V and the cpu readout is 1.006 to 1.012V 
Is it normal to have such a big discrepancy with all the power saving features off?
Also, if I set the cpu voltage to 1.000V the bios readout is 1.488V. Didn't bother entering windows with such a readout, I panicked.


----------



## neojack

silajim said:


> Thanks both for your answers.
> 
> The cpu has enough VCORE, at 1.140 for 3.7Ghz, it passed an hour of prime95.
> 
> I don't have PBO since it's a non X chip, therefore I cannot have C&Q and psates active when overclocking with the multiplier, so the chip runs always at 3.7Ghz always.


Prime 95 is stable because it uses all the cores fully, so your CPU stays at base frequency

when you do daily tasks, and even in the BIOS menu, the CPU can boost briefly to 4.2 - 4.35 Ghz on 1-4 cores
i think it's those spikes that bring unstability

just desactivate "core performance boost" in the Bios , set multi to 41 , voltage to 1.33, CPU LLC to medium/high , deactivate P-states OC, and test again
"core performance boost"is in the same menu as cool and quiet etc

you can keep cool and quiet / C-states ! it's only with extreme OC that it's advised to disable them.

also, the Voltage fulctuation in your last post can be caused by P-states OC + auto LLC

in windows, select the power plan "ryzen optimizen" (you installed the chipset's drivers from AMD's website right ?)
you can monitor your frequency with HWinfo.

then do daily tasks. you should see all cores at the same speed. my system is offline now, so i can't verify, but i believe the multi should decrease at idle


----------



## AlphaC

hack23 said:


> Planning on buying this board. Since im upgrading from a z97 msi board im not that experienced with gigabyte.
> 
> I just wonder about the adative mode.
> 
> For my MSI board it would only go to max set voltage when the cpu have any load but be at an extremely less voltage when idle. Is this option possible on the gaming 7?
> 
> Kinda want to run 4.2-4.3 but dont want my cpu to degenerate when im in idle.



I think you're talking about AMD Cool n Quiet?


Most people ought to be overclocking with BCLK anyway so all power saving features should be kept on.


----------



## silajim

neojack said:


> Prime 95 is stable because it uses all the cores fully, so your CPU stays at base frequency
> 
> when you do daily tasks, and even in the BIOS menu, the CPU can boost briefly to 4.2 - 4.35 Ghz on 1-4 cores
> i think it's those spikes that bring unstability
> 
> just desactivate "core performance boost" in the Bios , set multi to 41 , voltage to 1.33, CPU LLC to medium/high , deactivate P-states OC, and test again
> "core performance boost"is in the same menu as cool and quiet etc
> 
> you can keep cool and quiet / C-states ! it's only with extreme OC that it's advised to disable them.
> 
> also, the Voltage fulctuation in your last post can be caused by P-states OC + auto LLC
> 
> in windows, select the power plan "ryzen optimizen" (you installed the chipset's drivers from AMD's website right ?)
> you can monitor your frequency with HWinfo.
> 
> then do daily tasks. you should see all cores at the same speed. my system is offline now, so i can't verify, but i believe the multi should decrease at idle




I have disabled turbo for like some days now, it's still happening, the cpu always runs at 3.7Ghz with or without C&Q and C-states.

I am not using Pstate oc at the moment, and LLC is on turbo for vcore and high for soc.

Yes I have installed the drivers from AMD's site, but I am using the high performance plan. 

If someone OC by multiplier all the c-states and C&Q get disabled by the cpu automatically, it enters an OC mode and so it always stays in the same frequency.

Once you power your system could you check up please also the voltages? I will post a pic from my voltage config soon. What happens if you set up a static voltage instead of dynamic? what does your board do?

EDIT:

The image. For some reason I can't upload it. 
here is a link

https://ibb.co/kRvoiT

EDIT 2:
The stutter issues also happen during windows startup, and when starting hwinfo


----------



## neojack

silajim said:


> I have disabled turbo for like some days now, it's still happening, the cpu always runs at 3.7Ghz with or without C&Q and C-states.
> 
> I am not using Pstate oc at the moment, and LLC is on turbo for vcore and high for soc.
> 
> Yes I have installed the drivers from AMD's site, but I am using the high performance plan.
> 
> If someone OC by multiplier all the c-states and C&Q get disabled by the cpu automatically, it enters an OC mode and so it always stays in the same frequency.
> 
> Once you power your system could you check up please also the voltages? I will post a pic from my voltage config soon. What happens if you set up a static voltage instead of dynamic? what does your board do?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The image. For some reason I can't upload it.
> here is a link
> 
> https://ibb.co/kRvoiT
> 
> EDIT 2:
> The stutter issues also happen during windows startup, and when starting hwinfo


your DDR voltage terminaison value should be half of DDR voltage


----------



## silajim

neojack said:


> your DDR voltage terminaison value should be half of DDR voltage


The motherboard figures that out automatically.


----------



## AlphaC

silajim , try upping memory voltage. You probably need 1.35 or 1.39V or so unless you're running something like 2666MHz memory divider with no BCLK tuning.


----------



## silajim

AlphaC said:


> silajim , try upping memory voltage. You probably need 1.35 or 1.39V or so unless you're running something like 2666MHz memory divider with no BCLK tuning.


It does not make any kind of difference, for quite some time the ram was running at 1.38V (thanks gigabyte)


----------



## Hequaqua

Has anyone who got the free gifts with purchase received them?

I just checked my status and it says, "Shipped."



Spoiler


----------



## sandin

*New to the AMD Club*

Hello all,

I recently got this board and a new PC. I plan on using this PC mostly for coding, for work, less for games and entertainment (which is why I opted for Ryzen instead of Intel).

My specs are:
- Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi (bios: F4g),
- AMD Ryzen 2700x @ Stock clock,
- G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (X - for Ryzen model) with XMP Profile and custom timings,
- Samsung 970 EVO 250 GB as main SSD for OS + Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB for data,
- NZXT Kraken X62 AIO cooling,
- NZXT S340 Elite Case,
- MSI NVidia GTX 970 4G (drivers: v398.11),
- Windows 10 Pro, v1803.

After 7 years I upgraded from my old PC: i5 2500k, which was clocked @ 4.2GHz (of which I kept only my graphics card because it was too expensive for me to get a new graphics card as well, and I use this PC mostly for work, coding, not so much for gaming).

First thing I noticed with this setup in comparison with my old one is the rare mouse stuttering, which happens in OS, and I'm not entirely sure if it's the entire system or only my mouse (I have: Logitech MX Master, in WiFi mode, I also use Microsoft Ergonomic Sculpt WiFi keyboard).


I attempted to tweak my RAM, PBO, and VCore to make it more snappier, and it seems to have helped. I still have occasional mouse stutter, but not so much without the tweaks.

After the tweaking was proven to be stable, I tried to undervolting my VCore offset, in order to make my CPU cooler, so it would clock automatically to higher speeds due to it's algorithm. 



But I'm not sure about my VCore, it seems a big high (which is to be expected with the PBO set to X10?). However I'm new to this and I'm inexperienced, so can some of you take a look at my settings and see if I've made any mistakes here, and if the voltage seems a bit high (I set it to -0.1v), and temps seem good afterwards (room temperature: 28°C, yup, it's quite hot right now, and CPU temps are ~35°~37° when idle, ~50° in games and bellow 70° when running benchmark (Prime95 ~69°, Cinebench ~67°))), but the voltage still seems a bit high.


Are the voltages too high? Unsafe?


- Bios setup (forgot to take picture of the PBO, but it's set to X10): https://i.imgur.com/ecIo2Dz.jpg
- HW Info stats (with benchmark temps included): https://i.imgur.com/WvbQfDl.png
- HW Info stats (working for 1h 36m): https://i.imgur.com/FfRxCwt.png
- Ryzen Timing Checker: https://i.imgur.com/VQdSRse.png
- Cinebench R15 Score: https://i.imgur.com/0moj4Qu.jpg


[EDIT]
Without the PBO x10 (restored back to Auto), I get different stats:
- Cinebench R15: https://i.imgur.com/NuVuxaU.jpg
- HW Info stats (with benchmark temps included): https://i.imgur.com/cPsdzdo.png


----------



## silajim

sandin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently got this board and a new PC. I plan on using this PC mostly for coding, for work, less for games and entertainment (which is why I opted for Ryzen instead of Intel).
> 
> My specs are:
> - Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi (bios: F4g),
> - AMD Ryzen 2700x @ Stock clock,
> - G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR (X - for Ryzen model) with XMP Profile and custom timings,
> - Samsung 970 EVO 250 GB as main SSD for OS + Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB for data,
> - NZXT Kraken X62 AIO cooling,
> - NZXT S340 Elite Case,
> - MSI NVidia GTX 970 4G (drivers: v398.11),
> - Windows 10 Pro, v1803.
> 
> After 7 years I upgraded from my old PC: i5 2500k, which was clocked @ 4.2GHz (of which I kept only my graphics card because it was too expensive for me to get a new graphics card as well, and I use this PC mostly for work, coding, not so much for gaming).
> 
> First thing I noticed with this setup in comparison with my old one is the rare mouse stuttering, which happens in OS, and I'm not entirely sure if it's the entire system or only my mouse (I have: Logitech MX Master, in WiFi mode, I also use Microsoft Ergonomic Sculpt WiFi keyboard).
> 
> 
> I attempted to tweak my RAM, PBO, and VCore to make it more snappier, and it seems to have helped. I still have occasional mouse stutter, but not so much without the tweaks.
> 
> After the tweaking was proven to be stable, I tried to undervolting my VCore offset, in order to make my CPU cooler, so it would clock automatically to higher speeds due to it's algorithm.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure about my VCore, it seems a big high (which is to be expected with the PBO set to X10?). However I'm new to this and I'm inexperienced, so can some of you take a look at my settings and see if I've made any mistakes here, and if the voltage seems a bit high (I set it to -0.1v), and temps seem good afterwards (room temperature: 28°C, yup, it's quite hot right now, and CPU temps are ~35°~37° when idle, ~50° in games and bellow 70° when running benchmark (Prime95 ~69°, Cinebench ~67°))), but the voltage still seems a bit high.
> 
> - Bios setup (forgot to take picture of the PBO, but it's set to X10): https://i.imgur.com/ecIo2Dz.jpg
> - HW Info stats (with benchmark): https://i.imgur.com/WvbQfDl.png
> - HW Info stats (working for 1h 36m): https://i.imgur.com/FfRxCwt.png
> - Ryzen Timing Checker: https://i.imgur.com/VQdSRse.png
> - Cinebench R15 Score: https://i.imgur.com/0moj4Qu.jpg



When the mouse stutters do you also have audio stuttering? 

Did you reinstall windows?


----------



## sandin

silajim said:


> When the mouse stutters do you also have audio stuttering?
> 
> Did you reinstall windows?


 No, I haven't noticed any audio stuttering and I usually have Youtube music video running in the background, I probably would have noticed that.


Yes, I have reinstalled windows. This time I didn't install Gigabyte App Center and it's plugins. Stuttering still happens from time to time, but it's happening more rarely than before. Previously it was happening every hour or two. Now it happens only two or 3 times on an entire day.


I tried disabling Bluetooth and WiFi - it didn't help. Unfortunately I don't have a wired mouse to try it out.


----------



## silajim

I have the same mouse as you, but I am running it via the usb dongle instead of bluetooth, try using the unifying receiver instead of the build it bluetooth.

Edit: Seems like the thing I am having, only that you don't have audio issues.

EDIT2: Try moving also the dongle closer to the mouse.


----------



## sandin

silajim said:


> I have the same mouse as you, but I am running it via the usb dongle instead of bluetooth, try using the unifying receiver instead of the build it bluetooth.
> 
> Edit: Seems like the thing I am having, only that you don't have audio issues.
> 
> EDIT2: Try moving also the dongle closer to the mouse.


I am running it via WiFi dongle. Not bluetooth.
Thank you for the tip, I did try all USB ports, but it doesn't make any difference.


One other thing I noticed, which is quite strange: when I put my Windows into Sleep, and I wake it up few hours after, the sound volume is extremely low. And then it stays like that, even after the reboot, after shut down and fresh start. And even if I turn my speakers to 100%, and volume to 100% in Windows, it still sounds quite low (when I plug it into another audio jack, and set it as LINE OUT, the volume sounds normal again, but if I return it back to the green audio jack, it's low again). The only thing that helps in this case is: reset BIOS to defaults, shut down, start the PC again. And then restore previous bios settings profile (if you have it saved).
Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me? This happened twice to me so far.


----------



## silajim

Might sound dumb, but did you install the chipset drivers?


----------



## sandin

silajim said:


> Might sound dumb, but did you install the chipset drivers?


I did, but the ones that came with my motherboard.
Should I install the official AMD chipset drivers instead?


----------



## silajim

sandin said:


> I did, but the ones that came with my motherboard.
> Should I install the official AMD chipset drivers instead?


yes you should.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Achieved 3600 CL16-15-15 HCI 300 (32GB) BLC 102 on 2700x & Gigabyte X470 7 Wifi. Vcore 1,45V and SOC 1,025V. LLCs on Auto. Geardown disabled wont boot unfortunately (endless loop), so CL15 wasnt possible, maybe with upcoming BIOS? CL14 did fail after 150%. 3666 works too with 1,48V, but no HCI test yet.


----------



## kd5151

sandin said:


> I am running it via WiFi dongle. Not bluetooth.
> Thank you for the tip, I did try all USB ports, but it doesn't make any difference.
> 
> 
> One other thing I noticed, which is quite strange: when I put my Windows into Sleep, and I wake it up few hours after, the sound volume is extremely low. And then it stays like that, even after the reboot, after shut down and fresh start. And even if I turn my speakers to 100%, and volume to 100% in Windows, it still sounds quite low (when I plug it into another audio jack, and set it as LINE OUT, the volume sounds normal again, but if I return it back to the green audio jack, it's low again). The only thing that helps in this case is: reset BIOS to defaults, shut down, start the PC again. And then restore previous bios settings profile (if you have it saved).
> Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me? This happened twice to me so far.



Happened to me once. Just unplugging the pc and plugging it back in fixed the issue. Gave me a scare. I think this board is a little bit on the buggy side.


----------



## Disco Devil

sandin said:


> I am running it via WiFi dongle. Not bluetooth.
> Thank you for the tip, I did try all USB ports, but it doesn't make any difference.
> 
> 
> One other thing I noticed, which is quite strange: when I put my Windows into Sleep, and I wake it up few hours after, the sound volume is extremely low. And then it stays like that, even after the reboot, after shut down and fresh start. And even if I turn my speakers to 100%, and volume to 100% in Windows, it still sounds quite low (when I plug it into another audio jack, and set it as LINE OUT, the volume sounds normal again, but if I return it back to the green audio jack, it's low again). The only thing that helps in this case is: reset BIOS to defaults, shut down, start the PC again. And then restore previous bios settings profile (if you have it saved).
> Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me? This happened twice to me so far.


I am having the same problem (but I don't use sleep at all) & was just about to do a re-install of Windows. It's intermittent for me, has happened quite a few times now & only applies to my left & right speaker. Rear, Centre & Sub speakers work perfectly fine. I tried plugging a headset into the green port & same problem. Front ports work fine too.

1 user suggested unplugging the PC completely, but I have already done this while switching out some fans. So it's not a permanent fix. I am really hoping it's software based & not hardware based though.


----------



## kd5151

Disco Devil said:


> I am having the same problem (but I don't use sleep at all) & was just about to do a re-install of Windows. It's intermittent for me, has happened quite a few times now & only applies to my left & right speaker. Rear, Centre & Sub speakers work perfectly fine. I tried plugging a headset into the green port & same problem. Front ports work fine too.
> 
> 1 user suggested unplugging the PC completely, but I have already done this while switching out some fans. So it's not a permanent fix. I am really hoping it's software based & not hardware based though.


Yeah, when it happened the first thing I did was try the front panel I/O. Worked fine. But the green line in port in the back didn't. I was trying to watch a youtube video. As was like why is there no audio. So I cranked it up all the way and was like? Okay? It's working? But it's low. So,I restarted and nothing happened. I didn't use sleep either. 

After that? Why don't I try the oldest trick in the book? Just unplug it. And it Worked! Only happened once although. I'll post back if it happens again. My bro had a similar problem with his phanteks fan hub. Only would let one fan spin. Unplugged the pc and plugged it back in and it started working again.


----------



## Disco Devil

kd5151 said:


> Yeah, when it happened the first thing I did was try the front panel I/O. Worked fine. But the green line in port in the back didn't. I was trying to watch a youtube video. As was like why is there no audio. So I cranked it up all the way and was like? Okay? It's working? But it's low. So,I restarted and nothing happened. I didn't use sleep either.
> 
> After that? Why don't I try the oldest trick in the book? Just unplug it. And it Worked! Only happened once although. I'll post back if it happens again. My bro had a similar problem with his phanteks fan hub. Only would let one fan spin. Unplugged the pc and plugged it back in and it started working again.


Well I've unplugged mine again, left it for a few minutes this time. It fixed the problem but we'll see for how long. Cause I do remember having the problem but I had to replace fans in my PC so I had it unplugged when doing that. I really don't want to have to unplug the system every time I boot it up & it has no audio in the left/right speakers though. This has definitely happened to me multiple times. 

The other problem is that it may be Windows 10 1803/Fall Creator Update. I've been seeing a lot of problems with that build in general & since upgrading to this new system a few weeks ago I had to install the latest build. Since then, I can no longer get the Stereo mix to work. Oddly it was after I went through all the trouble to get it working by removing drivers & re-installing that this audio issue started occurring, so I ended up having to let windows install the audio drivers which fixed the speaker problem (temporarily) & once again broke Stereo Mix. So I'm hoping it's just a corrupted windows at this stage. I will probably wait until Monday before doing a format & re-install to see if that helps. Because for now I just want to enjoy my weekend xD


----------



## Disco Devil

Got a bit of another issue that's bothering me. I was previously using a H100i V2 with both the radiator fans (they're 2 x PWM fans) connected to the pump & then the pump connected to CPU_FAN. The pump uses a DC connector & while gaming I was getting a lot of fan revving above 45-50°c.

Just now, I installed a Noctua PWM splitter to CPU_FAN & re-connected the fans to that and then reconnected the pump to CPU_OPT because I thought it'd be better to directly allow the mobo to control the CPU fan speeds instead of the pump. But now it's worse. Even on basic use I'm getting a lot of fan revving (even louder than before too) when I pretty much do anything on the system like opening or minimising Firefox. It happens between 28-40°c now too. I have the profiles manually set to PWM for CPU_FAN & also set it to Normal. I tried re-enabling AMD Cool & Quiet but that didn't help.

Any suggestions on what I should do? (Short of replacing the cooler which I want to do soon-ish anyway but want to hang onto this 1 until I do) I've noticed that in BIOS you can manually set curves, can anyone suggest some good curves (I'm pretty bad at figuring that stuff out, last time I tried Corsair Link)?


----------



## Hequaqua

If you have the SIV app installed you can play around with it....

This is what I use on my intake fans...they seem to be the worst at ramping up and down with just small increases in temps.



Spoiler














While I have that set...it could use a little more tweaking.


----------



## sandin

Disco Devil,


Are you able to set Pump/Fan speeds based on the AIO liquid temperature? That's how I set up my NZXT Kraken X62. If the liquid gets hotter, the pump/fan speeds increase, and if liquid temperature gets lower, the pump/fan speeds decrease. This way even if I run short benchmarks (like Cinebench) the AIO stays quiet. Liquid is the one cooling your CPU after all, so it makes sense to set it up this way. Does it not?
Here's my setup: https://imgur.com/a/Pte7ld2
Pump starts on 70% at 35°c, ends on 100% at 55°c
Fan starts on 45% at 25°c, ends on 100% at 60°c of liquid temperature.
[EDIT] here are my temps, normal every day usage (visual studio, compiling, debugging, running multiple firefox tabs in the background, youtube music, etc..): https://i.imgur.com/EWrs15J.png


----------



## begrie

Reset bios using back button at rear IO and walla your rear speaker working again 
I am sure there is a bug in bios version f4g.. 



Disco Devil said:


> Well I've unplugged mine again, left it for a few minutes this time. It fixed the problem but we'll see for how long. Cause I do remember having the problem but I had to replace fans in my PC so I had it unplugged when doing that. I really don't want to have to unplug the system every time I boot it up & it has no audio in the left/right speakers though. This has definitely happened to me multiple times.
> 
> The other problem is that it may be Windows 10 1803/Fall Creator Update. I've been seeing a lot of problems with that build in general & since upgrading to this new system a few weeks ago I had to install the latest build. Since then, I can no longer get the Stereo mix to work. Oddly it was after I went through all the trouble to get it working by removing drivers & re-installing that this audio issue started occurring, so I ended up having to let windows install the audio drivers which fixed the speaker problem (temporarily) & once again broke Stereo Mix. So I'm hoping it's just a corrupted windows at this stage. I will probably wait until Monday before doing a format & re-install to see if that helps. Because for now I just want to enjoy my weekend xD


----------



## Disco Devil

Hequaqua said:


> If you have the SIV app installed you can play around with it....
> 
> This is what I use on my intake fans...they seem to be the worst at ramping up and down with just small increases in temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I have that set...it could use a little more tweaking.



Thanks, I'll give this a try. I ended up setting it to the Silent profile which mitigates/removes revving for normal system use. But I still get revving when playing games like GTA V. Luckily my case fans are quiet as, in fact, only reason I started noticing the revving now more than ever is because I replaced my 2 crappy front fans with Noctua 1s that were so quiet I had to remove the front mesh multiple times to check if they were working. It's just the 1s on the radiator that are now the issue.




sandin said:


> Disco Devil,
> Are you able to set Pump/Fan speeds based on the AIO liquid temperature? That's how I set up my NZXT Kraken X62. If the liquid gets hotter, the pump/fan speeds increase, and if liquid temperature gets lower, the pump/fan speeds decrease. This way even if I run short benchmarks (like Cinebench) the AIO stays quiet. Liquid is the one cooling your CPU after all, so it makes sense to set it up this way. Does it not?



I can but I'd have to use Corsair Link & that software isn't too great. That's why I was trying to rely on the motherboard. I might look & see if there's something that resembles the cooler's temps but I don't think this BIOS detects that. I was originally using a Gigabyte 990FX Gaming which I actually thought was the problem when I was getting revving in games.




begrie said:


> Reset bios using back button at rear IO and walla your rear speaker working again
> I am sure there is a bug in bios version f4g..


I will give that a try the next time this issue pops up. Normally I wouldn't use the beta/non-full BIOS, actually normally I wouldn't even update it at all, I just did cause I know Ryzen is still new-ish to the market & there's going to be a lot of BIOS versions. I really do hope it's a software issue. So far since unplugging the system I haven't had it pop up again but I've had this happen about 3 times now, all a few days apart from each other.


----------



## sandin

Disco Devil said:


> I can but I'd have to use Corsair Link & that software isn't too great. That's why I was trying to rely on the motherboard. I might look & see if there's something that resembles the cooler's temps but I don't think this BIOS detects that. I was originally using a Gigabyte 990FX Gaming which I actually thought was the problem when I was getting revving in games.


Isn't the data saved on the Corasir's chip? So once you set it up, you can uninstall their tool, and it'll behave like you set it up. It's behaving like that on my NZXT AIO. Even after Windows got reinstalled, it still kept using the same lighting profile and same cooling profile.




silajim said:


> Edit: Seems like the thing I am having, only that you don't have audio issues.



I moved my USB Dongle to the front of the case, but USB 2.0, I haven't had any mouse stuttering since then, but there's been only 2 days since I moved it there. You could try the same, and give it a shot.


----------



## Hequaqua

I just wanted to put my :2cents: in on the audio issues.

I upgraded to the bios the same day that I got the board. I really don't think it's a bios issue(as I didn't have this issue until other updates were installed).

I'm leaning toward some Windows Update, or perhaps a nVidia driver update.

I'm on Windows10 and running a GTX1080. It would be interesting to see that if the others that were having this audio issue have similar hardware.

Anyway, shutting off the computer, and unplugging the power cord seemed to fix it. I haven't had any Windows/nVidia updates yet. I'll try to see what happens with the next update for everything.


----------



## sandin

When this happened to me the first time - I reinstalled windows. Soon as I booted, and installed the chipset and the audio drivers, the volume was still too low. Even after fresh windows installation. I doubt it's related to windows update, but I can't be certain of this.
However, I too have nVidia, GTX 970.


----------



## Hequaqua

sandin said:


> When this happened to me the first time - I reinstalled windows. Soon as I booted, and installed the chipset and the audio drivers, the volume was still too low. Even after fresh windows installation. I doubt it's related to windows update, but I can't be certain of this.
> However, I too have nVidia, GTX 970.


I'm just going off memory here.....but I think it was after I installed the latest driver for nVidia(not the hot fix version). Again, I'm not 100% sure either.


----------



## Zerotre

Hi to all,

i'm going to buy the mb, and i would like to use this ram kit: (16Gb x 2) F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - 14-14-14-34, but they are not listed for compatibility with this motherboard, any suggestion?

Thanks a lot


----------



## silajim

sandin said:


> I moved my USB Dongle to the front of the case, but USB 2.0, I haven't had any mouse stuttering since then, but there's been only 2 days since I moved it there. You could try the same, and give it a shot.


I just reinstalled windows and everything seems to be working as it should be. You can also put the dongle in a extension USB cable and put it on your desk, that's how I have it for about 10 years.


----------



## Hequaqua

I didn't receive any notice from Gigabyte, but I knew the bonus items had shipped. I got a email yesterday from UPS informing me that it would be delivered today.

Bam!



Spoiler


----------



## AlphaC

Zerotre said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> i'm going to buy the mb, and i would like to use this ram kit: (16Gb x 2) F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - 14-14-14-34, but they are not listed for compatibility with this motherboard, any suggestion?
> 
> Thanks a lot


It will likely work with fine-tuning if you use second gen Ryzen.


----------



## begrie

Hequaqua said:


> I just wanted to put my :2cents: in on the audio issues.
> 
> I upgraded to the bios the same day that I got the board. I really don't think it's a bios issue(as I didn't have this issue until other updates were installed).
> 
> I'm leaning toward some Windows Update, or perhaps a nVidia driver update.
> 
> I'm on Windows10 and running a GTX1080. It would be interesting to see that if the others that were having this audio issue have similar hardware.
> 
> Anyway, shutting off the computer, and unplugging the power cord seemed to fix it. I haven't had any Windows/nVidia updates yet. I'll try to see what happens with the next update for everything.


Well i am using Win 7 Ulti with GTX1080 TI. The only solution for me is connecting it to other port on the rear and select front speaker in realtek hd audio manager other than reset bios


----------



## Hequaqua

begrie said:


> Well i am using Win 7 Ulti with GTX1080 TI. The only solution for me is connecting it to other port on the rear and select front speaker in realtek hd audio manager other than reset bios


Removing the power cord doesn't work for you? (Note: When I remove the power cord, I hold the power button down to discharge the whole system. Sometimes when doing that, I can see that fans, lights come on for a split second.)

Some very odd behavior.

I updated Windows10 yesterday, no issues. I'm wondering now if it's something in the nVidia drivers. Seems like other than the motherboard, that's the common thread....so far anyway.


----------



## Zerotre

AlphaC said:


> It will likely work with fine-tuning if you use second gen Ryzen.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Copyright

So no idea why but my system just drags.. its slow to boot.. slow to launch applications.. my old intel would walk circles around this. I don't understand why my PC is so sluggish. Even opening word takes time and it should be almost instant with my Samsung 970 Pro. I don't get what the issue is. Not even sure how to begin trouble shooting the problem..


----------



## Disco Devil

sandin said:


> Isn't the data saved on the Corasir's chip? So once you set it up, you can uninstall their tool, and it'll behave like you set it up. It's behaving like that on my NZXT AIO. Even after Windows got reinstalled, it still kept using the same lighting profile and same cooling profile.


Not for fan control. Lighting is the same too. When I used to use it, on boot the LED was white but when I got into Windows & it loaded Corsair Link, the LEDs went red. I haven't used Corsair Link for over a year though. Corsair's software is always trash. Edit: I should note, I ended up using a custom fan curve in the BIOS. Found a decent 1 that has very minor revving that isn't obnoxiously obvious. I'll tweak it a bit more here & there since I plan on replacing these Corsair Fans with 3000rpm Noctua. They should be silent around 1000rpm so I can push up the curves a bit more & reduce revving more.




Hequaqua said:


> I just wanted to put my :2cents: in on the audio issues.
> 
> I upgraded to the bios the same day that I got the board. I really don't think it's a bios issue(as I didn't have this issue until other updates were installed).
> 
> I'm leaning toward some Windows Update, or perhaps a nVidia driver update.
> 
> I'm on Windows10 and running a GTX1080. It would be interesting to see that if the others that were having this audio issue have similar hardware.
> 
> Anyway, shutting off the computer, and unplugging the power cord seemed to fix it. I haven't had any Windows/nVidia updates yet. I'll try to see what happens with the next update for everything.


I updated the BIOS the same day I got it too but I also did everything on the same day. I installed a fresh windows but I used the latest build cause I made the boot disc via the media creation tool. I had the current Nvidia drivers at that time too (for a GTX 980ti). I haven't had the issue again since I last posted about it fortunately (there have been some windows updates between then & now but none that were driver related, I have also just updated the Nvidia drivers today). 

However, I'm still having a hell of a GREAT time trying to figure out why Stereo Mix isn't working like it used to pre 1803 though. The last few windows updates have been pretty bad, 1 in late April/early may going as far as bricking systems.






begrie said:


> Well i am using Win 7 Ulti with GTX1080 TI. The only solution for me is connecting it to other port on the rear and select front speaker in realtek hd audio manager other than reset bios


 When I 1st encountered the problem with stereo mix not working & tried to re-install the drivers but for some reason Windows 10 overwrote it with its own drivers & completely removed Realtek Audio HD manager for me (I can't get it back at all). Ironically that's when I 1st encountered the problem, after letting Windows re-install the drivers itself, it fixed the problem until it came back. So I'm leaning towards Windows now & going by this thread: https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-h...found-i-have-no-audio-using-idt-hd-audio.html I'm hoping that it's not just isolated to this motherboard. With my old motherboard I don't think I was using the latest build either. I used to be able to have a USB headset + my speakers running at the same time, but now, Stereo Mix doesn't pick up **** when I change the listen to settings.




Hequaqua said:


> Removing the power cord doesn't work for you? (Note: When I remove the power cord, I hold the power button down to discharge the whole system. Sometimes when doing that, I can see that fans, lights come on for a split second.)
> 
> Some very odd behavior.
> 
> I updated Windows10 yesterday, no issues. I'm wondering now if it's something in the nVidia drivers. Seems like other than the motherboard, that's the common thread....so far anyway.


I don't think it's Nvidia drivers. It'd be Windows 10 most likely. I think since myself & many others have had issues with Stereo Mix & the fact that Realtek no longer comes up as "Speakers Realtek HD Audio" but now comes up as Windows own "Speaker (Realtek(R) Audio)" in the sound panel & settings, it's most likely Windows 10. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## Disco Devil

I don't know why it posted twice so I'm just gonna edit & clear this 1, sorry.


----------



## Disco Devil

Copyright said:


> So no idea why but my system just drags.. its slow to boot.. slow to launch applications.. my old intel would walk circles around this. I don't understand why my PC is so sluggish. Even opening word takes time and it should be almost instant with my Samsung 970 Pro. I don't get what the issue is. Not even sure how to begin trouble shooting the problem..


What CPU are you using? Are your applications on the SSD or another drive?



You can also run Samsung Magician or Crystal Disk Info to check the health of your SSD.


----------



## sandin

Copyright said:


> So no idea why but my system just drags.. its slow to boot.. slow to launch applications.. my old intel would walk circles around this. I don't understand why my PC is so sluggish. Even opening word takes time and it should be almost instant with my Samsung 970 Pro. I don't get what the issue is. Not even sure how to begin trouble shooting the problem..


Did you use top or bottom slot for Samsung 970 Pro?

Try downloading Samsung NVME Drivers: https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/#ge_semi_anchor_stand4
You can also keep Samsung Magician installed as well (it will keep your 970 Pro's firmware up to date).

And don't forget to use the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.


----------



## neojack

Zerotre said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> i'm going to buy the mb, and i would like to use this ram kit: (16Gb x 2) F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - 14-14-14-34, but they are not listed for compatibility with this motherboard, any suggestion?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hello

I had this kit for a few days before ruining it by accident. I was abke to push it @3333C14 full stable with manual settings. XMP never worked for me.

But with another kit of same ram , i could not pass 2800 even with manuel settings
so i say it's part of silicon lottery (CPU,Mobo, Ram)

I just bought 'a flareX kit 4x16Gb @ 2933C14
this kit is on the Motherboard compatibility list, so I hope acheving at least 2933 with XMP profile


----------



## oranjen

Hello there. I'm having issues with dram and soc voltages. Having not so much free time i just ended up with slight memory oc ([email protected], kfa2 hof 2x8), 1.35v for DRAM and 1.025v SOC. But all monitoring programs show that my voltages are much higher: 









is it ok, or what should i do to achieve proper voltages? Because, well, 1.44v for 3200RAM is really high. All other settings are on auto (i don't wanna oc my cpu, as 2700x is pretty good in stock)


----------



## silajim

oranjen said:


> Hello there. I'm having issues with dram and soc voltages. Having not so much free time i just ended up with slight memory oc ([email protected], kfa2 hof 2x8), 1.35v for DRAM and 1.025v SOC. But all monitoring programs show that my voltages are much higher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it ok, or what should i do to achieve proper voltages? Because, well, 1.44v for 3200RAM is really high. All other settings are on auto (i don't wanna oc my cpu, as 2700x is pretty good in stock)



Lower the voltages in bios so the readings are what you want, I have mine set up at 1.31V Dram voltage so the reading corresponds to 1.35V


----------



## Copyright

sandin said:


> Did you use top or bottom slot for Samsung 970 Pro?
> 
> Try downloading Samsung NVME Drivers: https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/#ge_semi_anchor_stand4
> You can also keep Samsung Magician installed as well (it will keep your 970 Pro's firmware up to date).
> 
> And don't forget to use the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.


There is some confusion there.. I was told don't use the Ryzen power plan from others. THis thing boots slow too.. it's feels slower than my old intel build.


----------



## Aenra

Too many things here..

- The voltage issues dude above:
1) Check your LLC settings.
2) You should have learned (but appear not to) that your integrated voltage readouts are not accurate. If you're from the.. err, "new" generation of people and reading is difficult, go to youtube, search "dinos22", from his page find the relevant video. The person that "advises" you to lower your voltages seems to be unaware of this.
3) Keep in mind that some degree of fluctuation is on a par with the platform and absolutely unavoidable.

- The Sound card issues people:
1) Uninstall everything, clear registry and left overs. This is very important. Now disable Windows Update, disable Windows auto-downloading hardware drivers. Reboot. Go to microsoft's online library and download the relevant sound card .cab files manually (controllers). There should be two of them; can't tell you which ones, as i never use integrated sound cards, but for Sound Blaster at least you need two separate ones; you'll have to google for Realtek. Install them (if you don't know how to install drivers from .cabs, google). Now install the actual drivers as offered through Giga's page. Not newer ones, always the ones from Giga's page. If problem persists, uninstall drivers (not the .cabs), reboot and install them again. Sounds crazy, but it works.
(and like with the dude above, reading helps. Had you checked our dedicated SB thread, you'd have already learned all this on your own)
2) If you re-enable Windows Auto Update, expect a repeat of the issue. Your fault for trusting Microsoft. As a local saying goes, "you want something done, do it yourself" 

- The person with power plans:
1) Pick Ryzen Balanced. Always. It's not as simple as it sounds, it also involves other functions, timers and behaviors. If you want, you can manually edit the Balanced plan so as for example all cores to remain at 100%, USB to suspend, whatever; that's O.K. But you need the Balanced plan active.
2) If you have updated your driver's firmware, it would explain things. For your sake, i hope you haven't. If you have, next time do some research first. If it's not broke, we do not fix it.
3) You need the driver listed as 3.0 for your NVMe (not to be confused with the firmware mentioned above, different thing).
4) If system is still slow or sluggish: Have you messed with base frequency? Above 101-ish, NVMes start to misbehave. Yet above that, at a certain threshold i no longer recall, everything drops down to PCIe 2.0.
5) If your system is still slow, you have other issues, unrelated to the NVMe. A good start is to check your HPET switch, then your SoC voltage/RAM settings (low SoC won't cause blue screens as easy as a low RING/mesh does on an Intel, but will cause a PC to slow down significantly). Lastly, you need check wake-up timers. If you use sleep mode (why on earth would you), disable all of them (do you know how to find how many in total are active? Google it) and start checking them one by one. What remains is software issues (bad Windows setup or too many settings left at default, resulting in conflicts). If it has 'Microsoft' and 'Auto' in the same sentence, you shouldn't be doing it.

The board is fine and if you know what to do with it, actually performs better than certain overhyped others in this category; shortcomings notwithstanding.

* excuse the edits, am tired.


----------



## arkantos91

AlphaC said:


> Anything that is from GSkill that is 3600C15 (because these are odd main timings of 15-15-15-35 you will need more tweaking due to the GearDownMode peculiarity on Gigabyte boards), 3200C14 (i.e. FlareX 3200 with 14-14-14-34 main timings), or 3600C16 (with 16-16-16-36 main timings). Those will be Samsung B-Die.
> 
> AMD was handing out kits of Sniper X 3400C16 (F4-3400C16D-16GSXW , main timings 16-16-16-36) but the subtimings on those are rather loose. Mainly the tRC is 80 (should be closer to around 50 or 60), tWR is 20 (Hynix level timings...) , tRDRDSCL is 7, and tRFC value is 596 (I guess it's a safe value?). It's on QVL for multiple X370 boards as well. If you just want an "easy" experience without tweaking that will work but it won't be the absolute best thing you can run.
> 
> 
> The 3466MHz AMD kits from GSkill are 3466 C18 so I wouldn't buy those. Then there's also the 3466C16 kits which have 16-18-18-38 main timings. They're also not on QVL.
> 
> 
> The G-Skill naming convention for 2x8GB kits is as such:
> *F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX *- QVL listed for x470 Gaming 7 (TridentZ RGB for AMD)_... the X at the end of the SKU donates it is an AMD kit__ , while TZR stands for TridentZ RGB_
> *F4-3200C14D-16GFX* - QVL listed for X470 Gaming 7 (FlareX 3200 for AMD)_... FX = FlareX_
> F4-3400C16D-16GSXW - QVL listed for X370 Gaming K7 (SniperX 3400 C16)_... SXW = Sniper X white_
> 
> From their configurator here https://www.gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=54&chip=3396&model=3412
> as well as the one for X370 K7 https://www.gskill.com/en/configurator?manu=54&chip=2952&model=2960
> 
> Intel based kits*:*
> 
> *F4-3200C14D-16GTZ* *_... anything with TZ and 2 letters at the end (SW / SK / KO / KW / KY / R) denotes that it is TridentZ with a certain color or RGB, without a suffix is the grey and red one_
> *F4-3200C14D-16GVK*_... anything with VK is Ripjaws V_
> *F4-3600C16D-16GTZ* *_... anything __with TZ and 2 letters at the end (SW / KW / R) denotes that it is TridentZ with a certain color__ or RGB, without a suffix is the grey and red one_
> *F4-3600C16D-16GVK*_ ... anything with VK is Ripjaws V_
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> Right now I'm testing 3600C16 kit set to 102 BCLK and 3400 C14 on Ryzen 1st gen. I'm not quite sure it will work, but 3466C14 worked so I have some hope of achieving it. If it is achievable on the 1st Gen Ryzen chip it should be achievable on a 2nd gen , which is why I'm using Ryzen 1st gen to isolate the capability of the motherboard from the 2nd gen chips.



Thanks a lot for your thorough and insightful answer.

I'm sorry I wasn't able to answer sooner.

I think I'd go with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW which also seems to be compatible with my Noctua NH-D14 I will be using for my new config.

However I cannot find those on this motherboard QVL ... to be fair there isn't a single 3600 MHz on that!

I'm worried, hope I didn't screw up because I've already purchased those. Please let me know if I'm good otherwise I need to change my order asap


----------



## cbarros82

my samsung b die sniper x @3400 my timings are defaulting 16 24 24 57 . what am i doing wrong? timings on the memory is 16 16 16 36


----------



## AlphaC

Don't use XMP. Plug in main 4 timings with Fast Boot disabled. Then it should try to optimize delays.


----------



## neojack

neojack said:


> Hello
> 
> I had this kit for a few days before ruining it by accident. I was abke to push it @3333C14 full stable with manual settings. XMP never worked for me.
> 
> But with another kit of same ram , i could not pass 2800 even with manuel settings
> so i say it's part of silicon lottery (CPU,Mobo, Ram)
> 
> I just bought 'a flareX kit 4x16Gb @ 2933C14
> this kit is on the Motherboard compatibility list, so I hope acheving at least 2933 with XMP profile



quick update as this FlareX kit is not widely used : 64GB at 2933C14 : F4-2933C14Q-64GFX
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2933c14q-64gfx

i worked flawlessly !
i just set XMP (2933C14)
then DRAM Voltage to 1.37 and DRAM terminaison at half this value +1 notch (so 0.690)

Benchmarks :
Aida 64 shows 70ns latency, around 40000Mb/s read/write/copy

Stability : 2300% RAM TEST 1.1.0.0 (paid version so almost all ram is tested) : https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/

for reference , link to the thread dedicated to 16GB dual rank samsung b-die modules on ryzen : https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb-2.html#post27505190


(can't upload pictures files for now because OCN is bugged : https://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...nfirmed-6.html )


----------



## Whatisthisfor

neojack said:


> quick update as this FlareX kit is not widely used : 64GB at 2933C14 : F4-2933C14Q-64GFX
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2933c14q-64gfx
> 
> i worked flawlessly !
> i just set XMP (2933C14)
> then DRAM Voltage to 1.37 and DRAM terminaison at half this value +1 notch (so 0.690)
> 
> Benchmarks :
> Aida 64 shows 70ns latency, around 40000Mb/s read/write/copy
> 
> Stability : 2300% RAM TEST 1.1.0.0 (paid version so almost all ram is tested) : https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/
> 
> for reference , link to the thread dedicated to 16GB dual rank samsung b-die modules on ryzen : https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...4-3200c14d-32gtz-kit-64gb-2.html#post27505190
> 
> 
> (can't upload pictures files for now because OCN is bugged : https://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...nfirmed-6.html )


It would be interesting for me, if you could upload a pic of detailed timings using Ryzen Timing Checker. https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/


----------



## loinad

Guys,

I really need some help to confirm whether this board causes all the several issues I'm having. It has been nothing but trouble at STOCK settings since I've bought it, and it's COUNTLESS MILES behind my 5y old G1 Sniper M3 Z77 from Gigabyte. This board looks like a slightly sophisticated brick in comparison.

1. Pure UEFI mode (CSM set to Disabled) is totally broken for me, at least with a Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini. If CSM is set to Disabled, the board SOFT BRICKS and can never finish POST again unless the DualBIOS recovery procedure is used. It doesn't even output video or light up the keyboard.
2. The implementation of the Intel l211 NIC seems broken either in firmware/BIOS or hardware. TCP Checksum Offload is 100% broken (cannot be enabled at all) both in Windows 10 and Linux, and other features such as Receive-Side Scaling on Windows seem to depend on it.
3. They removed something as BASIC as SATA AHCI hot-plug and individual drive control, meaning I can't individually enable/disable drives in BIOS. Windows and several Linux distros get totally confused when they detect more than 1 ESP and install their bootloader to the 1st one they find.

Regarding #2, please see https://communities.intel.com/message/547276#547276 and help me test if you can't enable TCP Checksum Offload at all? If the NIC is broken, I'm going to return this PITA and get anything else from ASUS or I don't know.

Gigabyte's support has been totally useless and deceptive regarding my reporting of all these issues, both in their official issue tracker and other places. I was able to reach out to Matthew on Reddit, but he said he'd check it out and then totally disappeared and ignored further communications. Worst support I've ever received.


----------



## Copyright

loinad said:


> Guys,
> 
> I really need some help to confirm whether this board causes all the several issues I'm having. It has been nothing but trouble at STOCK settings since I've bought it, and it's COUNTLESS MILES behind my 5y old G1 Sniper M3 Z77 from Gigabyte. This board looks like a slightly sophisticated brick in comparison.
> 
> 1. Pure UEFI mode (CSM set to Disabled) is totally broken for me, at least with a Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini. If CSM is set to Disabled, the board SOFT BRICKS and can never finish POST again unless the DualBIOS recovery procedure is used. It doesn't even output video or light up the keyboard.
> 2. The implementation of the Intel l211 NIC seems broken either in firmware/BIOS or hardware. TCP Checksum Offload is 100% broken (cannot be enabled at all) both in Windows 10 and Linux, and other features such as Receive-Side Scaling on Windows seem to depend on it.
> 3. They removed something as BASIC as SATA AHCI hot-plug and individual drive control, meaning I can't individually enable/disable drives in BIOS. Windows and several Linux distros get totally confused when they detect more than 1 ESP and install their bootloader to the 1st one they find.
> 
> Regarding #2, please see https://communities.intel.com/message/547276#547276 and help me test if you can't enable TCP Checksum Offload at all? If the NIC is broken, I'm going to return this PITA and get anything else from ASUS or I don't know.
> 
> Gigabyte's support has been totally useless and deceptive regarding my reporting of all these issues, both in their official issue tracker and other places. I was able to reach out to Matthew on Reddit, but he said he'd check it out and then totally disappeared and ignored further communications. Worst support I've ever received.


What Bios are you on? Strange issues.. mine works pretty well. MY biggest complaint is speed. Feels sluggish launching applications compared to my 4790K @ 4.8ghz. seconds of delay launching most apps which my old rig everything was almost instant. I plan to do a reload possibly after the next bios revision. I swear most of this started with the Samsung 970 Pro M.2 drive. I don't recall my older OCZ RD400 being slow like this.


----------



## loinad

F4g, latest one. :/ Regarding your issue, I'm pretty sure you haven't installed the Samsung NVMe driver yet? Windows 10's default NVMe driver disables write-cache, among other things, and totally destroys performance, resulting in all the symptoms you have described.

https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/


----------



## loinad

Copyright said:


> What Bios are you on? Strange issues.. mine works pretty well. MY biggest complaint is speed. Feels sluggish launching applications compared to my 4790K @ 4.8ghz. seconds of delay launching most apps which my old rig everything was almost instant. I plan to do a reload possibly after the next bios revision. I swear most of this started with the Samsung 970 Pro M.2 drive. I don't recall my older OCZ RD400 being slow like this.


F4g, latest one. :/ Regarding your issue, I'm pretty sure you haven't installed the Samsung NVMe driver yet? Windows 10's default NVMe driver disables write-cache, among other things, and totally destroys performance, resulting in all the symptoms you have described.

https://www.samsung.com/semiconducto...ownload/tools/


----------



## sandin

Copyright said:


> What Bios are you on? Strange issues.. mine works pretty well. MY biggest complaint is speed. Feels sluggish launching applications compared to my 4790K @ 4.8ghz. seconds of delay launching most apps which my old rig everything was almost instant. I plan to do a reload possibly after the next bios revision. I swear most of this started with the Samsung 970 Pro M.2 drive. I don't recall my older OCZ RD400 being slow like this.


 Are you using M2A_Socket for your 970 Pro?
I have 970 EVO 250GB: https://i.imgur.com/rcAaR1c.png
My boot time is 11.4 Seconds (Fast Boot not enabled): https://i.imgur.com/BQLwLJx.png
My read/write speeds are as expected (3500/1500 MB/s R/W): https://i.imgur.com/tTWT9gG.png
Mine is opening apps instantly, and is actually very quick. You can compare your times with mine with CrystalDiskMark. I did install Samsung's NVME Drivers though. I am on F4g Bios.


@loinad
Issue #2: I am on 23.2 drivers: https://i.imgur.com/VkadJYq.png
Windows 10 Pro, 1803 (OS Build 17134.112)
And I can disable: https://i.imgur.com/72ZRXWd.png
or enable the option without any issues https://i.imgur.com/5qmq4nd.png
and it seems to work properly, however, I did download the drivers from intel instead of gigabyte's page: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/64403/Intel-Ethernet-Controller-I211-Series


----------



## loinad

sandin said:


> Are you using M2A_Socket for your 970 Pro?
> I have 970 EVO 250GB: https://i.imgur.com/rcAaR1c.png
> My boot time is 11.4 Seconds (Fast Boot not enabled): https://i.imgur.com/BQLwLJx.png
> My read/write speeds are as expected (3500/1500 MB/s R/W): https://i.imgur.com/tTWT9gG.png
> Mine is opening apps instantly, and is actually very quick. You can compare your times with mine with CrystalDiskMark. I did install Samsung's NVME Drivers though. I am on F4g Bios.
> 
> 
> @loinad
> Issue #2: I am on 23.2 drivers: https://i.imgur.com/VkadJYq.png
> Windows 10 Pro, 1803 (OS Build 17134.112)
> And I can disable: https://i.imgur.com/72ZRXWd.png
> or enable the option without any issues https://i.imgur.com/5qmq4nd.png
> and it seems to work properly, however, I did download the drivers from intel instead of gigabyte's page: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/64403/Intel-Ethernet-Controller-I211-Series


Thank you so much for posting all the details.  Oh, it seems I've got a borked NIC. Will RMA. :/


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Hello AMD Users! :h34r-smi  Here is quick BIOS mod I made for someone on win-RAID forum for this board.
I attempted to enable the EDC settings for him, but no luck on that, need to know to use assemblers/disassemblers to work on the CBS File and I don't .
He did however, figure out how to get EDC enabled working In windows, once software is installed, here's his suggestions
https://www.win-raid.com/t3756f16-l...ing-Wifi-Motherboard-BIOS-Fix-1.html#msg53679

To the working BIOS mod!  


> Fail_CNT - this setting is for the ram, how many retries it takes for the ram to reset, if this isnt set to 1 (usually 3 or 5) the board will reboot 3 or 5 times before loading defaults
> This gets to be a pain when you are ram overclocking and puts wear on your hard drives by constantly powering them off an on all the time.


The Fail_CNT change is tested and verified working :specool:

*Fail_CNT (Fail Count) - Set to value of x1 instead of default x3 - BIOS F4g*


















This setting is located in the PE32 image "body" of these two GUID's, if you want to do your own mod, or need to redo mod on later version of BIOS. 
A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D
3E7788CA-2BFC-4FCE-8122-5176CA492D9F

Extract via UEFITool the PE32 image "body" edit via hex, search using 07 91 68 01 69 01 5C 00 00 50 C2 00 10 20 00 0A 00
to find "FAIL_CNT" string, and trailing that string is the setting values string, change last byte of the default value as shown in the image (03 to 01)
Then reinsert to same location via replace body. File sizes differ at each GUID location, pay attention when inserting back into BIOS.

https://www.filedropper.com/failcnt-valuechangeonly
Send PM if link dies :thumb:


----------



## arkantos91

The shop I ordered mobo, cpu and ram from ended up not having the G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW available.

I bought Kingston HyperX Predator HX432C16PB3K2 which are 3200 MHz, saving some money too.

Unfortunately these are not B-die though, hope I won't result in heavy performance loss.

Any step by step tutorial on how to overclock the 2700X? Couldn't find any specific in its thread.


----------



## tsamolotoff

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Hello AMD Users! :h34r-smi  Here is quick BIOS mod I made for someone on win-RAID forum for this board.
> I attempted to enable the EDC settings for him, but no luck on that, need to know to use assemblers/disassemblers to work on the CBS File and I don't .


Can you try to enable PBO and Zen Common settings for 2700 non-X? It seems it's locked under check of something called Variable 0x4, which I did not find in the setup module


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Apparently I'm told Assembler/disassembler is not needed to mod the CBS file like I initially assumed, but I need some similar board in hand to mod BIOS/crash/brick/flashmore/brick/test before I can figure out how to do it properly, probably.

If that is part of the AMD CBS stuff it's not in setup, that located in A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D-PE32 Body (at least in this boards BIOS) 
This is the CBS File I tried to edit before without luck, but was thinking I needed assembler and I am told by expert BIOS modder ket I do not, so I need to look at it more and see if I can figure out from his past X370 edits. 

I looked real quick, I see Zen Common in there, but no PBO. 









Put BIOS in UEFITool and search text PBO with Unicode unchecked and you find many entries for ASCII Text.
If you search Unicode checked only you'll find it here ECEBCB00-D9C8-11E4-AF3D-8CDCD426C973 in User interface section at offset 6h but it's only HTTPBOOTDXE header 1kb
I assume the ASCII entries are only textual too, but two of them are in PE32 files, so there is a chance.

I don't know if either is something I can enable for you, I will have to look at more later when I have time.


----------



## silajim

I encountered another issue with the board, but I don't know if it's a bad board or a bios problem. 

When I enter 1.225V for the core, the Mobo pushes more than 1.5V into the cpu, as read by the mobo and the CPU itself, the same happens with 1.0V. Can anyone corroborate this?


----------



## Hequaqua

silajim said:


> I encountered another issue with the board, but I don't know if it's a bad board or a bios problem.
> 
> When I enter 1.225V for the core, the Mobo pushes more than 1.5V into the cpu, as read by the mobo and the CPU itself, the same happens with 1.0V. Can anyone corroborate this?


I have my core set to 1.369v in the bios. Idle, that is what HWiNFO(SV12 TFN) shows as core voltage as well as VID. Vcore moves from around 1.368-1.404v.

Under load the core voltage shows the VID voltage fairly close to the SV12 TFN voltage. Depending on what I'm running, but is normally below what I've set in the bios. I'm not sure what I have the LLC set to. I want to say it's on Standard. 

IDLE


Spoiler















LOAD(CB15)


Spoiler















Hope this helps. What bios are you using btw?


----------



## silajim

Hequaqua said:


> I have my core set to 1.369v in the bios. Idle, that is what HWiNFO(SV12 TFN) shows as core voltage as well as VID. Vcore moves from around 1.368-1.404v.
> 
> Under load the core voltage shows the VID voltage fairly close to the SV12 TFN voltage. Depending on what I'm running, but is normally below what I've set in the bios. I'm not sure what I have the LLC set to. I want to say it's on Standard.
> 
> IDLE
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOAD(CB15)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. What bios are you using btw?


I am running the F4g bios.

Then it seems I got a bad motherboard, and the dynamic voltage works somewhat correctly, it always puts more voltage than the configured. I have an offset of +0.18750V in the bios but the vrm are outputting from 1.212V to 1.26V.


----------



## Hequaqua

silajim said:


> I am running the F4g bios.
> 
> Then it seems I got a bad motherboard, and the dynamic voltage works somewhat correctly, it always puts more voltage than the configured. I have an offset of +0.18750V in the bios but the vrm are outputting from 1.212V to 1.26V.


Bummer.....

I haven't messed with the offsets.....beyond my pay scale. lol

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I'm on the same bios.


----------



## silajim

Hequaqua said:


> Bummer.....
> 
> I haven't messed with the offsets.....beyond my pay scale. lol
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, I'm on the same bios.


So.. I did some tests, it was the bios after all, it takes into account the offset when it shouldn't.


----------



## tsamolotoff

HelpDatBIOS said:


> If that is part of the AMD CBS stuff it's not in setup, that located in A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D-PE32 Body (at least in this boards BIOS)
> This is the CBS File I tried to edit before without luck, but was thinking I needed assembler and I am told by expert BIOS modder ket I do not, so I need to look at it more and see if I can figure out from his past X370 edits.
> 
> 
> Put BIOS in UEFITool and search text PBO with Unicode unchecked and you find many entries for ASCII Text.
> If you search Unicode checked only you'll find it here ECEBCB00-D9C8-11E4-AF3D-8CDCD426C973 in User interface section at offset 6h but it's only HTTPBOOTDXE header 1kb
> I assume the ASCII entries are only textual too, but two of them are in PE32 files, so there is a chance.
> 
> I don't know if either is something I can enable for you, I will have to look at more later when I have time.


It's in the CbsSetupDxeZP module, although I can't fathom where it actually takes those values (UEFI is kinda new for me). It's called Precision boost override in full


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

tsamolotoff said:


> It's in the CbsSetupDxeZP module, although I can't fathom where it actually takes those values (UEFI is kinda new for me). It's called Precision boost override in full



That name helps, I see it at GUID A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D, it's the CBS options module I was looking at before. This is something I'm not sure how to modify right now, sorry. 
If I figure it out I'll let you know, but it will be a while because I need to get similar board/BIOS so I can mod/test myself to figure out.


----------



## naifm92

hello guys,
is it possible to use Intel obtane,,,, this one ----> ( https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Optane...0527&sr=8-1&keywords=intel+optain+memory&th=1 ) with my x470 gaming 7 motherboard ?? i have 1 ssd 128gb and 1 HDD 1TB would it be possible to use Storemi with any of these ?? thanks in advance


----------



## arkantos91

What's the difference between Realtek Audio Driver and Realtek HD Audio Driver from the official Gigabyte page of our mainboard?

Which one should I install?


----------



## silajim

arkantos91 said:


> What's the difference between Realtek Audio Driver and Realtek HD Audio Driver from the official Gigabyte page of our mainboard?
> 
> Which one should I install?


Install the latest one, the previous one can cause some audio crackling with the latest's windows 10 versions


----------



## CustomRigsDe

if somebody has trouble with four ram modules like i had
have found a solution

my Team Group Delta RGB 3000MHz wont boot with four modules and 3000mhz. No matter if i tryed it manual or with xmp.
Two modules runs fine at 3000mhz xmp and also with 3200mhz.

-Was close to sell the ram and think about a little bit. I decided to boot with two modules
activated XMP
- and raised the SOC Voltage to 1.2V (Voltage to the memory controller)
- shutdown
- put the two other modules in an booted up 

Works fine ! also can go up to 3200MHz with four modules at 4,2GHz allcore (2600X)

hope i can help some people


----------



## arkantos91

silajim said:


> Install the latest one, the previous one can cause some audio crackling with the latest's windows 10 versions


Gotcha.

I just finished installing those, chipset, wifi and bluetooth drivers. 

My motherboard shipped with F3 Bios. Do you recommend updating to the latest (F4G I think)?

If so, what's the quickest way to do that? A quick look in the Bios didn't reveal any voice about updating, tipically with a usb.


----------



## silajim

arkantos91 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I just finished installing those, chipset, wifi and bluetooth drivers.
> 
> My motherboard shipped with F3 Bios. Do you recommend updating to the latest (F4G I think)?
> 
> If so, what's the quickest way to do that? A quick look in the Bios didn't reveal any voice about updating, tipically with a usb.


Yes, do an bios update, the feature is called Q-Flash.


----------



## arkantos91

Bios update done, thanks.

I cannot enable XMP for my HyperX ram (HX432C16PB3K2/16) however. At the moment I'm stuck at 2400 which sucks!

They have an XMP profile for 3200 MHz but after booting Windows I have lots of blue screens (mostly irq less or equal, but I've seen some more), let alone trying to play a game.

Should I try to manually specify the timings? Can the Ryzen dram calculator be useful for such thing? I don't know how it works.


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> Bios update done, thanks.
> 
> I cannot enable XMP for my HyperX ram (HX432C16PB3K2/16) however. At the moment I'm stuck at 2400 which sucks!
> 
> They have an XMP profile for 3200 MHz but after booting Windows I have lots of blue screens (mostly irq less or equal, but I've seen some more), let alone trying to play a game.
> 
> Should I try to manually specify the timings? Can the Ryzen dram calculator be useful for such thing? I don't know how it works.


Disable XMP...and set the speed manually. I would try say 2933, and just set the main timings that the XMP profile shows. Also try setting the ram voltage to 1.35v. See if that works/helps.

The calculator does work, at least on B-die ram for the most part. I would try what I suggested and see if that will at least boot and go from there.

I'm not a expert, but I've had pretty good luck(I do have B-die though).


----------



## arkantos91

I tried setting 3200 MHz, 1.35 V and left all timings on auto but still getting blue screens!

Is this a motherboard issue? Why aren't we able to use the memory at its tested XMP settings?

Kinda disappointing having to lower the frequency, I wouldn't have buyed fast ram and could have saved money.


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> I tried setting 3200 MHz, 1.35 V and left all timings on auto but still getting blue screens!
> 
> Is this a motherboard issue? Why aren't we able to use the memory at its tested XMP settings?
> 
> Kinda disappointing having to lower the frequency, I wouldn't have buyed fast ram and could have saved money.


Sorry...but all is not lost. 

Since that ram is Hynix it will take you some time to dial it in. While it could be the motherboard, I think the real issue is Ryzen compatibility with different ram sets. The XMP profiles are really for Intel based systems(and are considered overclocks). While Ryzen has improved, they do have a way to go. 

You say you set it to 3200mhz, and left the timings on Auto. 

Again, try setting 2933, and set the main timings manually. Like I said, I'm no expert, but on my X370/R5 1600, I had some Corsair LPX, and it wouldn't do 3200 either. It would do 2933 though. 

Samsung B-die kits are just more compatible with the AMD platform. 

Maybe someone will chime in and give their input. I believe you can get to 2933 though. It just takes more work on this platform with some ram kits. :thumb:


----------



## arkantos91

Hey man thanks a lot for your help by the way. It's been very useful.

I've tried 2933 MHz, 1.35 V with timings on auto and have got not a single blue screen in half an hour. Of course I have it to test these settings for a longer time before claiming a win, but in all other cases before I've always got a bsod in minutes after Windows boot.

I want to manually type timings as you suggested but I'm quite confused on what to type and where.

For example the XMP profile #1 is DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18 @1.35V. 

Specifically I'm talking about: CL16-18-18. 16 is cas latency. What are those other two numbers? In the BIOS of our motherboard there's literally a TON of other stuff like RAS, tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS and many many others.

Where do I type those other two 18s?


----------



## kd5151

Reporting back in. My sound was very low for a 2nd time now. Unplugging the PC corrected the issue. 
Also latey I have noticed my fan CPU spins up to 100% when windows starts and then goes away after a few seconds. Maybe it's software related? Like Gigabyte SIV overriding the bios fan profile and then goes back to read the bios fan profile. I dunno.


----------



## gasolin

kd5151 said:


> Also latey I have noticed my fan CPU spins up to 100% when windows starts and then goes away after a few seconds. Maybe it's software related? Like Gigabyte SIV overriding the bios fan profile and then goes back to read the bios fan profile. I dunno.


That's normal until bios is loaded


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> Hey man thanks a lot for your help by the way. It's been very useful.
> 
> I've tried 2933 MHz, 1.35 V with timings on auto and have got not a single blue screen in half an hour. Of course I have it to test these settings for a longer time before claiming a win, but in all other cases before I've always got a bsod in minutes after Windows boot.
> 
> I want to manually type timings as you suggested but I'm quite confused on what to type and where.
> 
> For example the XMP profile #1 is DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18 @1.35V.
> 
> Specifically I'm talking about: CL16-18-18. 16 is cas latency. What are those other two numbers? In the BIOS of our motherboard there's literally a TON of other stuff like RAS, tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS and many many others.
> 
> Where do I type those other two 18s?


The first set of numbers are the ones you want to set. You can use CPU-Z to find out the JEDEC/XMP profiles for your ram. Here is what mine looks like for 3200mhz(yours may be different since it's a different ram kit):










The memory tab should show your current timings(mine at 3400mhz):










You can use the Ryzan memory calculator to find the other settings. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html

That calculator will give you all of the sub-timings for your ram. It doesn't mean they will work, but for the most part they may.

EDIT: The main settings are listed in the bios under "Standard Timing Control".:thumb:


----------



## arkantos91

And how do I know if my Kingston are Hynix MFR or Hynix AFR?

Thaiphoon shows M-die... does it mean they are MFR?

I tried to use also the import from D-ram calculator but when I select the html file I get "You forgot to click the show delays in nanoseconds link before exporting Thaiphoon result".

I cannot see these link anywhere in Thaiphoon


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> And how do I know if my Kingston are Hynix MFR or Hynix AFR?
> 
> Thaiphoon shows M-die... does it mean they are MFR?
> 
> I tried to use also the import from D-ram calculator but when I select the html file I get "You forgot to click the show delays in nanoseconds link before exporting Thaiphoon result".
> 
> I cannot see these link anywhere in Thaiphoon


I don't think I even use Thaiphoon. I just used the Ryzen calulator. I'm not 100% sure, but yes, I think the M-die means MFR.

In the Ryzen calculator you can hit the XMP button...then input your ram type, speed you are trying to achieve, then hit the calc button. I'm pretty sure that's how I got my timings. 

Example:


Spoiler















EDIT:
After having Thaiphoon read your ram, you need to hit the report button....that will give you the nanoseconds for input. 



Spoiler


----------



## kd5151

gasolin said:


> That's normal until bios is loaded


 Thanks. unfortunately my sound was low again for a 3rd time or twice in one day. Just unplugging the pc fixes it.


----------



## arkantos91

Hequaqua said:


> I don't think I even use Thaiphoon. I just used the Ryzen calulator. I'm not 100% sure, but yes, I think the M-die means MFR.
> 
> In the Ryzen calculator you can hit the XMP button...then input your ram type, speed you are trying to achieve, then hit the calc button. I'm pretty sure that's how I got my timings.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> After having Thaiphoon read your ram, you need to hit the report button....that will give you the nanoseconds for input.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ok, now it worked.

As soon as I get the AM4 kit for my Noctua NH-D14 I'll try tweaking those settings trying to find the right one.

I'm still getting no issues whatsoever @2933 MHz but no harm in trying to achieve something a little better, if possible.


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> Ok, now it worked.
> 
> As soon as I get the AM4 kit for my Noctua NH-D14 I'll try tweaking those settings trying to find the right one.
> 
> I'm still getting no issues whatsoever @2933 MHz but no harm in trying to achieve something a little better, if possible.


Great news man! 

I told ya to hang in there.....2933 on non B-die isn't too bad really. Like you said, you might get a little more. :thumb:


----------



## O'Reily

arkantos91 said:


> I tried setting 3200 MHz, 1.35 V and left all timings on auto but still getting blue screens!
> 
> Is this a motherboard issue? Why aren't we able to use the memory at its tested XMP settings?
> 
> Kinda disappointing having to lower the frequency, I wouldn't have buyed fast ram and could have saved money.



I had the same problem. 

My memory is GSkill 3200MHz 15 15 15 35 1T ( Samsung B-die chip ) and I had random BSOD all the time. I fix it by increase RAM voltage to *1.440V*. I even set timings to 14 14 14 14 28 1T @3200MHz. Passes all RAM test ( Prime 95, AIDA RAM test, MemTest64, PassMark MemTest86 etc ) . It works for now and I don't have BSOD anymore. I will see how long it will last and work without BSOD. So far so good. 

My settings in UEFI are:

CPU - 3800MHz @ 1.35V
VCore SOC - 1.02500V
EZ overclock tuner - EZOT-DDR3200
CPU Clock control - 100.00MHz
XMP - disabled. 
System memory multiplier - 32
Timing - 14 14 14 14 28 1T
DRAM Voltage 1.440V
Gear down mode - auto
Power down enable - disabled
HPET ( High Precision Event Timer ) - disabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet - disabled


I did not use XMP because I read on this forum - don't use XMP. 


I hope this will help someone.

Respectfully,

O'Reily.


----------



## arkantos91

In the mean time some weird things I've noticed.

When I plugin a USB device (e.g. a flash drive) Windows does not make any sound! You know, the sound Windows make when you plugin a usb device, whatever that is.

Also, in the case of a usb drive (hard disk or pen drive) no safe remove icon shows up in the sistray.

Another strange thing: if I set Windows in sleep mode the activity led on my case front panel stays completely off while instead it should be on to notify the computer is not shut down.


----------



## naifm92

naifm92 said:


> hello guys,
> is it possible to use Intel obtane,,,, this one ----> ( https://www.amazon.com/Intel-Optane...0527&sr=8-1&keywords=intel+optain+memory&th=1 ) with my x470 gaming 7 motherboard ?? i have 1 ssd 128gb and 1 HDD 1TB would it be possible to use Storemi with any of these ?? thanks in advance


hello again guys,
ok, since that nobody knew the answer to my question above, i took the risk and bought that optane memory and it really worked flawlessly, here are the results:

HDD ALONE: (sorry about the quality for this one xD)
https://imgur.com/gallery/H8TEfHX

Hdd+intel optane:
https://imgur.com/gallery/6sl1VPS/comment/1427422665

HDD+INTEL OPTANE+2GB RAM:
https://imgur.com/gallery/cQtgYBR


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

This has happened twice today and i dont understand why.

For some reason after being on and working perfectly fine, i restart the machine to go into the BIOS, then the CPU status led lights up and stays on but it briefly changes to RAM for about 1ms then back to CPU. 

first time i solved it by switching from single bios to dual bios, and switching from bios 1 to 2,but that doesn't work anymore.

It's using the F4g bios.

any ideas how to fix this?

edit: seems to have been a dead motherboard.


----------



## Disco Devil

Has anyone by any chance had troubles getting their CPUs to boost? I'm using the 2700x and the highest I will get is ~4.0 but it's meant to boost to 4.3. I found a guide explaining how to tweak the BIOS but this was for the Ryzen 1700x and an Asrock Taichi X370 https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/76fyrj/brief_ryzen_optimization_guide/ I can only find some of the settings in this guide in the BIOS but not all and wanted to check & make sure before I started tweaking stuff. I don't intend to over clock (at least not just yet) but I do at least want the CPU to boost to 4.3 when under load, especially when exporting videos in Premiere. Anyone know which settings I'd need to tweak?


----------



## kd5151

Disco Devil said:


> Has anyone by any chance had troubles getting their CPUs to boost? I'm using the 2700x and the highest I will get is ~4.0 but it's meant to boost to 4.3. I found a guide explaining how to tweak the BIOS but this was for the Ryzen 1700x and an Asrock Taichi X370 https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/76fyrj/brief_ryzen_optimization_guide/ I can only find some of the settings in this guide in the BIOS but not all and wanted to check & make sure before I started tweaking stuff. I don't intend to over clock (at least not just yet) but I do at least want the CPU to boost to 4.3 when under load, especially when exporting videos in Premiere. Anyone know which settings I'd need to tweak?


use windows balanced power plan. mine will lock at 4.0ghz on high performance power plan. won't boost right.


----------



## Spartoi

I'm trying to underclock and undervolt my 2700x to 4Ghz w/ a max voltage of 1.2V. I tried using P-States to do this, whenever I enable P-States custom (only for the first/highest clock), I can boot into Windows properly without my screen flickering. I suspect that some issue is occuring with the GPU when I use P-States for some reason because of the flickering and I'm sure that voltage is not the problem. I have two M.2 SSDs installed as well so I don't know if that affects anything either.

Anyways, since I can't use P-States is there another to underclock and undervolt my 2700x while retaining downclocking and downvolting when at idle?


----------



## Disco Devil

kd5151 said:


> use windows balanced power plan. mine will lock at 4.0ghz on high performance power plan. won't boost right.


I tried using the windows balanced plan and it still doesn't boost past 4.0, if anything the Windows plan makes it worse and locks it at 3.9. I tried the AMD Ryzen balanced plan which I've been using since I was told it was meant to be better than the high performance plan but it will lock at 4.0 also. So I'm switching back to High Performance cause I can.


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

What is the best way to flash the BIOS?

Every time i have tried flashing the F4g bios with a USB stick using Qflash in the EUFI, it has gotten corrupted over time, it boots a couple of times then it doesn't (machine fails to boot, STATUS leds for CPU and RAM lights up). 
Using the @BIOS thing in gigabyte appcenter, says it's flashing the BIOS, but at the end it says it were successful flash but a error message with "BIOS read error" and tells me to restart, and it stays on the old BIOS.
Is my USB stick the problem? I have tried downloading it from 2 different gigabyte servers, have i just been unlucky with corrupted downloads?


----------



## mubo84

Pimaddafakkr said:


> This has happened twice today and i dont understand why.
> 
> For some reason after being on and working perfectly fine, i restart the machine to go into the BIOS, then the CPU status led lights up and stays on but it briefly changes to RAM for about 1ms then back to CPU.
> 
> first time i solved it by switching from single bios to dual bios, and switching from bios 1 to 2,but that doesn't work anymore.
> 
> It's using the F4g bios.
> 
> any ideas how to fix this?
> 
> edit: seems to have been a dead motherboard.



identical problems x470 gaming 7 wifi same fate X370 K7 ,sudden death in both cases the same scenario


----------



## kd5151

Disco Devil said:


> I tried using the windows balanced plan and it still doesn't boost past 4.0, if anything the Windows plan makes it worse and locks it at 3.9. I tried the AMD Ryzen balanced plan which I've been using since I was told it was meant to be better than the high performance plan but it will lock at 4.0 also. So I'm switching back to High Performance cause I can.


 When the cpu is under heavy load. You will only get 3.9ghz to 4ghz. When gaming I'm constantly bouncing around 4-4.2ghz.



Pimaddafakkr said:


> What is the best way to flash the BIOS?
> 
> Every time i have tried flashing the F4g bios with a USB stick using Qflash in the EUFI, it has gotten corrupted over time, it boots a couple of times then it doesn't (machine fails to boot, STATUS leds for CPU and RAM lights up).
> Using the @BIOS thing in gigabyte appcenter, says it's flashing the BIOS, but at the end it says it were successful flash but a error message with "BIOS read error" and tells me to restart, and it stays on the old BIOS.
> Is my USB stick the problem? I have tried downloading it from 2 different gigabyte servers, have i just been unlucky with corrupted downloads?


 I have done two bios flashes so far using a usb flash drive threw the bios using q flash. Gotta reset everything back to default before flashing.


----------



## detrophy

Hello there,

after buying a few new parts and some testing, I´ve got this. I would appreciate if someone could tell me if these are nice or not:
2700X
Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7
32GB (4*8GB) G.Skill F4-3600C15-8GTZ

Since no upload wants to complete I used droplr.
https://d.pr/NYwE78
https://d.pr/xpzbaz


----------



## Disco Devil

kd5151 said:


> When the cpu is under heavy load. You will only get 3.9ghz to 4ghz. When gaming I'm constantly bouncing around 4-4.2ghz.


Nope, even then, I've tried it in Warframe, Frostpunk, The Witcher 3, Guild Wars 2 & Assassin's Creed Origins with both the balanced & AMD balanced plan and still won't go above 4.0. In the High Performance plan it won't either. Either I got a dud board, a dud CPU or I have to tweak the BIOS. I might just follow that guide & change as much as I can.


----------



## damnson90

@Pimaddafakkr + @mubo84

I had the exact same problem...I got two mainboards replaced by the E-Tailer I bought them from...first the Ultra Gaming then the Gaming 7 Wifi. And it turned out, that the reason for this is the app center. using the app center causes the Bios to get wiped upon reboot, for no known reason (apparently the board can't handle someone accessing Bios settings from within Windows through this software). It is happening on all Gigabyte mainboards. I found the cause on this thread in the Gigabyte support forums: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/3113/cpu-led-indicator-on-post regarding X399 mainboards. Ever since I stopped instaling the Gigabyte App center, it works like a charm. How can Gigabyte allow some trash software to exist on their official homepage.


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> @Pimaddafakkr + @mubo84
> 
> I had the exact same problem...I got two mainboards replaced by the E-Tailer I bought them from...first the Ultra Gaming then the Gaming 7 Wifi. And it turned out, that the reason for this is the app center. using the app center causes the Bios to get wiped upon reboot, for no known reason (apparently the board can't handle someone accessing Bios settings from within Windows through this software). It is happening on all Gigabyte mainboards. I found the cause on this thread in the Gigabyte support forums: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/3113/cpu-led-indicator-on-post regarding X399 mainboards. Ever since I stopped instaling the Gigabyte App center, it works like a charm. How can Gigabyte allow some trash software to exist on their official homepage.


I've been using the App Center since I got this board, no issues at all. You do need to have the bios switches set to the correct ones perhaps to keep App Center from wiping them.

Mine appears to be on the back-up bios, single mode.


----------



## naifm92

Disco Devil said:


> Nope, even then, I've tried it in Warframe, Frostpunk, The Witcher 3, Guild Wars 2 & Assassin's Creed Origins with both the balanced & AMD balanced plan and still won't go above 4.0. In the High Performance plan it won't either. Either I got a dud board, a dud CPU or I have to tweak the BIOS. I might just follow that guide & change as much as I can.


i had this problem with my 2700X, fixed it by going to the bios and forced enabling PB2 and set the scale to 10X


----------



## Borosenthusiast

Does anyone have a beta bios for agesa 1.0.0.4? Some Asus boards have beta bios out now. I was wondering if gigabyte offered one as well. 

It supposedly improves memory compatibility which is really exciting to see, cause my dual rank bdie kit can barely get 3100 stable.


----------



## kd5151

Borosenthusiast said:


> Does anyone have a beta bios for agesa 1.0.0.4? Some Asus boards have beta bios out now. I was wondering if gigabyte offered one as well.
> 
> It supposedly improves memory compatibility which is really exciting to see, cause my dual rank bdie kit can barely get 3100 stable.


what does agesa 1.0.0.4 do?


----------



## AlphaC

Hequaqua said:


> I've been using the App Center since I got this board, no issues at all. You do need to have the bios switches set to the correct ones perhaps to keep App Center from wiping them.
> 
> Mine appears to be on the back-up bios, single mode.



I don't think it's an app center issue. If it was then we would see the problem on X370.


More likely it is unstable memory settings culminating in corruption.


Anyhow, setting single BIOS is advisable for all users. It physically isolates the backup BIOS from unintended flashing.




mubo84 said:


> identical problems x470 gaming 7 wifi same fate X370 K7 ,sudden death in both cases the same scenario
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6MzvwwpAPs



Same problem then likely same solution.


Pull CMOS battery , clear CMOS, and leave all power cables off before trying anything else for a day.


-----


In case you are wondering, with Linux kernel 4.17 it's pretty much working with no major complaints.


----------



## arkantos91

I sent an email to Gigabyte support regarding the USB ports weird behavior and they in fact confirmed it's not normal. 

They said they're going to check with the responsible team.

I'll let you know updates.


----------



## GHADthc

Hey guys, I'm currently tossing up between the gaming 7, or the C7H.

What I've discovered with the C7H, is that if you populate the top M.2 drive, you lose the full bandwidth of the PCI0-E X16 slot.

Is that the same case with the gaming 7? I wanted to have a M.2 drive as my boot OS drive, and another M.2 used for StoreMI to enhance a mechanical drive, but not lose the full bandwidth of the X-16 slot.

Also has anyone tried SLI/CFX on the gaming 7, as well as used 2x M.2 slots? I know the difference between x16 and x8 bandwidth isn't tremendous, almost negligible in most cases, I'm just curious if all the PCI-E slots have been wired correctly on the Gaming 7, as they haven't on the C7H.


----------



## paih85

GHADthc said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently tossing up between the gaming 7, or the C7H.
> 
> What I've discovered with the C7H, is that if you populate the top M.2 drive, you lose the full bandwidth of the PCI0-E X16 slot.
> 
> Is that the same case with the gaming 7? I wanted to have a M.2 drive as my boot OS drive, and another M.2 used for StoreMI to enhance a mechanical drive, but not lose the full bandwidth of the X-16 slot.
> 
> Also has anyone tried SLI/CFX on the gaming 7, as well as used 2x M.2 slots? I know the difference between x16 and x8 bandwidth isn't tremendous, almost negligible in most cases, I'm just curious if all the PCI-E slots have been wired correctly on the Gaming 7, as they haven't on the C7H.


m2a = gen3 x4 / direct cpu lane
m2b = gen2 x4 / shared lane with pcie x4 (3rd gpu slot)


----------



## mngdew

arkantos91 said:


> Thanks a lot for your thorough and insightful answer.
> 
> I'm sorry I wasn't able to answer sooner.
> 
> I think I'd go with the F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW which also seems to be compatible with my Noctua NH-D14 I will be using for my new config.
> 
> However I cannot find those on this motherboard QVL ... to be fair there isn't a single 3600 MHz on that!
> 
> I'm worried, hope I didn't screw up because I've already purchased those. Please let me know if I'm good otherwise I need to change my order asap


I have F4-3200C14D-16GVK running great at 3400 on this motherboard without changing timings.
I remember seeing an article testing memory speed scaling on Ryzen. 3200~3400 is the sweet spot. Don't spend more on 3600.


----------



## Old_Rager

*Memory Issue with Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 Motherboard*

New to this forum. Currently have an issue where I purchased G.Skill 32GB (2x 16GB) F4-3600C17D-32GTZR DDR4 3600Mhz Trident Z RGB for a Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi Socket AM4 ATX Motherboard running an AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8-Core Socket AM4 3.7GHz CPU Processor and a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aorus Xtreme Edition 11GB Video Card. Why I purchased this RAM? 

* It's comprised of 2 x 16GB modules which means I can upgrade it 64GB later,
* It's XMP2 compliant which means it can also possibly run at 3600MHz,
* It's RGB compliant - which should work in nicely with all of the Aorus stuff, and
* The salesperson at Umart here in Australia said it would run at 3600MHz.

I'm sure you can see where this is going.
* The RAM only runs at 2133MHz standard and at 2198MHZ when over clocked,
* When I turned XMP on in the BIOS, I got multiple 3 short beep memory errors and had to turn XMP off to get the system to boot,
* I still haven't been able to sync the RAM RGB up with the Aurora config - but that could still be me trying to get a handle on it, and
* Umart in Milton Australia says that seeing that I've thrown away the packaging, I have to live with it.

I've spoken to Gigabyte Support and by all accounts (according to their Qualified Vendor List (QVL)), if I want to run 64GB on the motherboard, the max memory speed I can run the system at is 2400MHz, as this is where the first 16GB memory modules are seen on the QVL (https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-doc). Gigabyte support also advised that the problem really wasn't a Gigabyte problem, but more of an AMD problem (as the memory controller is in the CPU, not the motherboard).

So I guess my questions here are, 
* Is there a way in the BIOS settings to manually get the motherboard/CPU to accept a higher speed (the highest non O/C speed for this board is 2933MHz)?
* From an overclocker's perspective, this is possibly something that may occur quite a bit when dealing with bleeding edge/newly released kit. If I wait long enough, will subsequent BIOS/CPU updates mean that this memory will become compliant (work as intended)?
* Does anyone know of any 16GB RAM modules (preferably RGB) that they've had success in getting to run at 3600MHz (or close to it) on the Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 Motherboard?
* Or am I up quagmire creek without a paddle?

Any help you can provide here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sandin

@Old_Rager
I'm also new to this, but on the first page you can read stuff like this:


> * Gear Down Mode should be disabled if you intend to use odd timings such as CL15 15-15-15-35.


Since your RAM timing: CL17 is odd number, I would suggest disabling Gear Down mode if you want to give your XMP profile a go.


----------



## O'Reily

Old_Rager said:


> New to this forum. Currently have an issue where I purchased G.Skill 32GB (2x 16GB) F4-3600C17D-32GTZR DDR4 3600Mhz Trident Z RGB for a Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi Socket AM4 ATX Motherboard running an AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8-Core Socket AM4 3.7GHz CPU Processor and a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Aorus Xtreme Edition 11GB Video Card. Why I purchased this RAM?
> 
> * It's comprised of 2 x 16GB modules which means I can upgrade it 64GB later,
> * It's XMP2 compliant which means it can also possibly run at 3600MHz,
> * It's RGB compliant - which should work in nicely with all of the Aorus stuff, and
> * The salesperson at Umart here in Australia said it would run at 3600MHz.
> 
> I'm sure you can see where this is going.
> * The RAM only runs at 2133MHz standard and at 2198MHZ when over clocked,
> * When I turned XMP on in the BIOS, I got multiple 3 short beep memory errors and had to turn XMP off to get the system to boot,
> * I still haven't been able to sync the RAM RGB up with the Aurora config - but that could still be me trying to get a handle on it, and
> * Umart in Milton Australia says that seeing that I've thrown away the packaging, I have to live with it.
> 
> I've spoken to Gigabyte Support and by all accounts (according to their Qualified Vendor List (QVL)), if I want to run 64GB on the motherboard, the max memory speed I can run the system at is 2400MHz, as this is where the first 16GB memory modules are seen on the QVL (https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-doc). Gigabyte support also advised that the problem really wasn't a Gigabyte problem, but more of an AMD problem (as the memory controller is in the CPU, not the motherboard).
> 
> So I guess my questions here are,
> * Is there a way in the BIOS settings to manually get the motherboard/CPU to accept a higher speed (the highest non O/C speed for this board is 2933MHz)?
> * From an overclocker's perspective, this is possibly something that may occur quite a bit when dealing with bleeding edge/newly released kit. If I wait long enough, will subsequent BIOS/CPU updates mean that this memory will become compliant (work as intended)?
> * Does anyone know of any 16GB RAM modules (preferably RGB) that they've had success in getting to run at 3600MHz (or close to it) on the Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 Motherboard?
> * Or am I up quagmire creek without a paddle?
> 
> Any help you can provide here is greatly appreciated.



Don't use XMP. Turn XMP off. 

Set timings manually 17-19-19-39-1T. Speed to 3600MHz and voltage to 1.4V. 
EZ Overclock Tuner - EZOT-DDR3600
CPU Clock control - 100.00MHz
XMP - disable.
System Memory multiplier - 36.00
Fast boot - disable 
Power down enable - disabled
Gear down mode - auto. 
HPET ( High Precision Event Timer ) - disable. 

Save and reboot.

Let us know if it works.


----------



## Disco Devil

naifm92 said:


> i had this problem with my 2700X, fixed it by going to the bios and forced enabling PB2 and set the scale to 10X


Just to save me looking around like a headless chook when I try this, where abouts can I find these settings?

Also on a side note to the people having audio problems & the discussion we were having: I just encountered the issue again today; I've updated the Nvidia drivers to 398.36 using DDU to uninstall the previous 1s, it has worked fine but now 4 days later both my left & right speaker are dead but rear & centre work 100%. Prior to this, since we last spoke about it though it had worked fine. EDIT: I'm gonna test something a bit more too, I've noticed the only thing I've done differently since last time was leaving my speakers on when shutting off the system. During the time it was working fine, I had always switched the speakers off. It's the only other thing I can narrow down that might be causing it if it's not the Nvidia drivers, I only mention it because some people said it was the Nvidia drivers last time but I'm still a bit sceptical of it's effects on audio.


----------



## naifm92

Disco Devil said:


> Just to save me looking around like a headless chook when I try this, where abouts can I find these settings?


In the Bios go to peripherals > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration > Accepted > Set the PB to Manual and the Scalar to whatever suits you, i have mine set to 10x


----------



## Disco Devil

naifm92 said:


> In the Bios go to peripherals > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration > Accepted > Set the PB to Manual and the Scalar to whatever suits you, i have mine set to 10x


Thanks heaps, I'll check it out.


----------



## buddatech

Anyone have success overclocking this board with power saving features enabled? Variable voltage and CPU frequency? I get variable CPU frequency but voltage is fixed. I've tried P-State set voltage to "Normal" then + offset, and w/o p-state but with voltage set to "Normal" then + offset still get only fixed voltage with no fluctuation no matter idle or load. Also tried balanced mode and power saver.


----------



## Hequaqua

Beta bios available. F4J

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=133

Last post on this page.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> Beta bios available. F4J
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=133
> 
> Last post on this page.


Thanks, is it 1.0.0.5 yet?


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> Thanks, is it 1.0.0.5 yet?


No. 1.0.0.4

I just flashed it though. I was able to take my ram from the default of 2400 to 3400 cl14 without any issue. Ram kit is 3200. I used the calculator to set the timings. Normally I get a couple of boot loops before it sticks. Didn't on this bios. Booted right into windows.

So far so good. :thumb:


----------



## Old_Rager

Hey O'Reily, 

Sorry for the delay in replying - was waiting for an email to tell me someone had, but I guess this forum doesn't work like that.

Firstly, I can confirm the following settings are already in effect from a default BIOS perspective:
* Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) is Disabled,
* CPU Clock Control set to Auto - which is also 100MHz
* Fast Boot is Disabled,
* Gear Down Mode is Auto, and
* Power Down Enable is Disabled.

Secondly, the following changes are required from a default BIOS perspective for my system to see its storage:
* CSM Support changed from Enabled to Disabled, and
* SATA Mode changed from AHCI to RAID.
With these above changes, the PC works fine.

When it comes to implementing the changes you specified, I had an issue with the following items:
* It appears that the Profile DDR Voltage's setting of Auto (directly under the Memory Timing Module) cannot be changed (it's greyed out). In fact, all of the voltage settings under M.I.T. > Advanced Voltage Settings cannot be changed from the default setting of 'Auto' (even though they are selectable - I.E., not greyed out).
* Whilst the EZ Overclock Tuner is set to Auto, neither the CPU Clock Control or the System Memory Multiplier options cannot be changed, even though they are not greyed out.

So in going forward, I will implement 1 change at a time (where possible), save changes, test changes, and if OK, move onto next change.
* Changed High Precision Event Time from Enabled to Disabled and tested OK.
* Changed EZ Overclock Tuner from Auto to EZOT-DDR3600. This change also changed
1) The System Memory Multiplier from 21.33 to 36.00, and
2) Profile DDR from 1.2V to 1.35V.

* Saved, exited and received 3 short beeps followed by a quick restart, 3 ore short beeps followed by another quick restart, then 1 short beep followed by quick restart. The PC then went into its normal boot up process but couldn't load the OS due to an Inaccessible Storage Error.

* Changed memory timings to 17, 19, 19, 19, 39 (as I couldn't load your settings - kept reverting back to Auto on bottom 2 settings). My standard memory settings are:
1) CAS Latency,
2) tRCDRD,
3) tRCDWR,
4) tRP, and
5) tRAS.

Not sure if the above items would change the memory settings you provided. Anyways, the long and short of it is that I can't boot into the OS regardless of what I do here.

Your thoughts from here?


----------



## Old_Rager

naifm92 said:


> In the Bios go to peripherals > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration > Accepted > Set the PB to Manual and the Scalar to whatever suits you, i have mine set to 10x


Hey Naifm92, If I could delete this post, I would - but can't find a place where to delete it. Now that I'm on F4g BIOS, everything is as you said. Please ignore everything I said below...

I am using BIOS version F3, which is supposed to be the latest (I think) and under NBIO Common Option, I only get 2 choices:
* cTDP Control - which is currently set to Auto, and
* XFR 2.0 Configuration.

However, When I select UMC Common Options (menu item directly above NBIO Common Options), I get DRAM Controller Configuration. After I go into there, I get the following 2 options:
* DRAM Power Options, and
* Gear Down Mode - which I have set to Disabled

After going into DRAM Poer Options, that is where I find Power Down Enable - which is also currently set to Disabled.

With these changes to the BIOS (disabling of Power Down and Gear Down Mode), I can boot into the OS and get to a login screen and Shutdown from there. However, if I select Restart the PC, it shutsdown (but not fully) and won't restart.

Anyways, just recording things as I see them - will put other findings into responses to other people. Thankyou for the info though...


----------



## Old_Rager

*Memory Issue with Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 Motherboard*

A quick update.

Am running BIOS F4g. Have reset the BIOS to factory defaults and have made the following changes so that my system can see its storage:
* CSM Support changed from Enabled to Disabled, and
* SATA Mode changed from AHCI to RAID.
The PC runs fine with the above 2 x changes.

A number of people have made a few suggestions as to what I should change to try and get my memory speed above its current 2,133MHz - of which I am extremely grateful. However, no matter what I do, I can't get my OS to boot after I've made a change to the memory speed. Additionally, I need to make something very clear, I cannot (options are greyed out or not selectable) manually change any of the voltage settings or memory multiplier settings in the BIOS. The only way to change these options is to either turn XMP on, or to manually change the EZ Overclock Tuner from 'Auto' to anything else. Changes to these 2 items will force changes in the memory speed and multiplier settings - but you still can't change settings once these changes are made. 

I have attached 7 files to this post:
* 1 being a memory report in Word format generated by Thaiphoon Burner version 14.1.0.1, Build # 0721 
* 6 being configuration settings generated by Ryzen DRAM Calculator version 1.3.1. 3 of which are safe settings and another 3 are for fast settings. The calculator wasn't able to generate an 'Extreme' profile configuration stating that it was not supported and I was to use the V1 profile.

I have tried to manually input both the Safe and Fast settings into the BIOS and all the PC can do is boot past the BIOS screen and when trying to load the OS, it just hangs with a black screen. Additionally, I get 3 short beeps followed by 2 short beeps when I manually change the memory settings. When I use XMP, I get 2 x 3 short beeps followed by 1 short beep.
I can confirm that the default BIOS already has the following settings in place:
* Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) is Disabled,
* CPU Clock Control set to Auto - which is also 100MHz
* Fast Boot is Disabled,
* Gear Down Mode is Auto, and
* Power Down Enable is Disabled.

I have also played with Precision Boot Control, setting it to manual and scalar to x10, but still no good.

Thought on where I should go from here?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> No. 1.0.0.4
> 
> I just flashed it though. I was able to take my ram from the default of 2400 to 3400 cl14 without any issue. Ram kit is 3200. I used the calculator to set the timings. Normally I get a couple of boot loops before it sticks. Didn't on this bios. Booted right into windows.
> 
> So far so good. :thumb:


I see, congrats. I have not experienced better Ram compatibility with new BIOS. Gigabyte_Matt says, there would be another BIOS soon with Agesa 1.0.0.5: "AGESA 1.0.0.5 for all the boards should be out end of julyish." http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/21808/thread


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> I see, congrats. I have not experienced better Ram compatibility with new BIOS. Gigabyte_Matt says, there would be another BIOS soon with Agesa 1.0.0.5: "AGESA 1.0.0.5 for all the boards should be out end of julyish." http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/21808/thread


Yea, Ryzen is still a bit messy when it comes to ram. Using the new memory calculator I'm running 3400 with the extreme timings. So far, so good. I ran the google stress app as well as this other memory test, all seems fine. I should have ran it a bit longer, but I needed my rig. lol 









Yea, I read where there is supposed to be a new bios with the new Agesa. I was going to mess with some higher clocks, but decided to just wait until it's released. Hoping it will be this week or next at the latest. Who knows though.

:thumb:


----------



## AlphaC

Old_Rager , the one thing I would try is fully clearing CMOS (complete with battery pull) if you had a bad memory overclock before.
Then reflash BIOS completely stock settings , making sure that your BIOS switch is set to single BIOS mode (to avoid flashing the wrong one) and on main BIOS when you do so. A bad memory overclock can result in the backup BIOs overwriting the main BIOS and/or BIOS corruption.


As far as I know the EZ Overclock tuner is for single sided Samsung B-die and it loads preset settings which is why it locks everything.



The memory settings should be changeable. The beeps I am not sure about since most of the time I go by the Post Code readout. There's also the 4 LEDs that give a general idea (labeled VGA, CPU, BOOT , DRAM) next to the bottom SATA ports at the right edge of the motherboard.

If you refer to manual page 45 codes that are likely:
50~55 Memory initialization error occurs.


---


For Gigabyte BIOS layout:
If the mouse doesn't work , typing in or using + or - keys on the keyboard usually changes the setting if it isn't greyed out.


----------



## Zerotre

I'm having the same issue, giga gaming 7, 2700x and f4-3200C14-32gtz, i'm quite stable at 3200, after new bios when i start the pc i get the 3 beeps for two time, then i got a reset bios, during normal and heavy use the pc it's ok, also somethimes i get locks on the bios screen, but this happened also with the old bios f4g.

It seems that if you set wrong values in cad bus, terminatio block and procODT settings, regarding a memory speed, you will get the three beeps, try to set those value to auto.


----------



## AlphaC

Shouldn't need to touch termination block / CAD Bus if you are using memory training I believe.


----------



## Zerotre

Those are my calculated settings, safe preset, but it doesn't even start


----------



## mngdew

naifm92 said:


> In the Bios go to peripherals > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration > Accepted > Set the PB to Manual and the Scalar to whatever suits you, i have mine set to 10x


I notice the Vcore hovers around 1.4 at idle when I enable the overdrive and set it at auto.
Is that safety?


----------



## AlphaC

Zerotre said:


> Those are my calculated settings, safe preset, but it doesn't even start



Is it a dual channel kit with dual rank or a kit with 4 sticks (4 x 8GB)

_F4_-3200C14D-_32GTZ_ = dual channel with dual rank (16GB x 2)

I'd try running 3200C16 first if possible




mngdew said:


> I notice the Vcore hovers around 1.4 at idle when I enable the overdrive and set it at auto.
> Is that safety?


 Some boards turn down the voltage at idle, but even if your VCore is at 1.4V as long as the _current_ drops the power usage will drop as well.


Also depending on your monitoring method, the polling rate might be lower than the Sensemi technology on the AMD Ryzen CPUs so you may be reading load voltage.


----------



## Zerotre

AlphaC said:


> Is it a dual channel kit with dual rank or a kit with 4 sticks (4 x 8GB)
> 
> _F4_-3200C14D-_32GTZ_ = dual channel with dual rank (16GB x 2)
> 
> I'd try running 3200C16 first if possible



2x16gb,

it's working fine at 3200 c14.

With last beta bios, when i start the pc after the night, for example, or if it is off for some hours, i get the three beeps, and bios reset, i will try to reflash the beta bios with loaded bios defaults.

Also i've tried to push to 3400, following DRC safe settings, but i got always the three beeps, for my experience, this beeps are related to the procODT and termination block settings, also got them when i tried to reach 3200

There is any chance for me to go over 3200?


thanks for the help


----------



## Old_Rager

AlphaC said:


> Old_Rager , the one thing I would try is fully clearing CMOS (complete with battery pull) if you had a bad memory overclock before.
> Then reflash BIOS completely stock settings , making sure that your BIOS switch is set to single BIOS mode (to avoid flashing the wrong one) and on main BIOS when you do so. A bad memory overclock can result in the backup BIOs overwriting the main BIOS and/or BIOS corruption.
> 
> As far as I know the EZ Overclock tuner is for single sided Samsung B-die and it loads preset settings which is why it locks everything.
> 
> The memory settings should be changeable. The beeps I am not sure about since most of the time I go by the Post Code readout. There's also the 4 LEDs that give a general idea (labeled VGA, CPU, BOOT , DRAM) next to the bottom SATA ports at the right edge of the motherboard.
> 
> If you refer to manual page 45 codes that are likely:
> 50~55 Memory initialization error occurs.


Hey AlphaC,

Thanks for your response - very much appreciated as always!!!

How I did this, I’m not sure, but my primary BIOS was running F3 and was tanked. My secondary was BIOS running F4g and was OK. I flashed the backup BIOS back to F3 so (at least in my mind) the backup BIOS was running a non-beta BIOS, rather than a beta version. But how to flash the primary BIOS when it is corrupted, that’s where I ran into a whole world of pain.

From what I understand, the way Gigabyte run their BIOS’ is that when the primary fails, the backup cuts in automatically and your system keeps running. So am I then running on my primary BIOS when I go to flash, or is it the backup version – and now that both of them are set to version F3, I can’t tell the difference… When you flash your BIOS with the inbuilt Q-Flash utility, you don’t get to choose which BIOS you want to flash – and because it’s running on the backup BIOS, I can’t get the system to select the primary BIOS. Tried this even in Windows with their @BIOS application and I still couldn’t choose BIOS’.

So I booted into Win 10 Safe Mode DOS command prompt to see if the I could run the efiflash.exe app from a pre-Windows 10 load (as it won’t run natively in Windows 10), and I got the error that it wasn’t suitable for my PC and wouldn’t run (had seen another message somewhere that it wasn’t compatible with 64bit – even though PC is 64 bit). So I downloaded the 32 bit version and booted again into DOS and still got the same error message. I am having so many problems with this system that I am pulling my hair out!!!

Will log a ticket about this with Gigabyte Support… ☹


----------



## Old_Rager

AlphaC said:


> Old_Rager , the one thing I would try is fully clearing CMOS (complete with battery pull) if you had a bad memory overclock before.
> Then reflash BIOS completely stock settings , making sure that your BIOS switch is set to single BIOS mode (to avoid flashing the wrong one) and on main BIOS when you do so. A bad memory overclock can result in the backup BIOs overwriting the main BIOS and/or BIOS corruption.
> 
> As far as I know the EZ Overclock tuner is for single sided Samsung B-die and it loads preset settings which is why it locks everything.
> 
> The memory settings should be changeable. The beeps I am not sure about since most of the time I go by the Post Code readout. There's also the 4 LEDs that give a general idea (labeled VGA, CPU, BOOT , DRAM) next to the bottom SATA ports at the right edge of the motherboard.
> 
> If you refer to manual page 45 codes that are likely:
> 50~55 Memory initialization error occurs.


Hey AlphaC,

Thanks for your response - very much appreciated as always!!!

How I did this, I’m not sure, but my primary BIOS was running F3 and was tanked. My secondary was BIOS running F4g and was OK. I flashed the backup BIOS back to F3 so (at least in my mind) the backup BIOS was running a non-beta BIOS, rather than a beta version. But how to flash the primary BIOS when it is corrupted, that’s where I ran into a whole world of pain.

From what I understand, the way Gigabyte run their BIOS’ is that when the primary fails, the backup cuts in automatically and your system keeps running. So am I then running on my primary BIOS when I go to flash, or is it the backup version – and now that both of them are set to version F3, I can’t tell the difference… When you flash your BIOS with the inbuilt Q-Flash utility, you don’t get to choose which BIOS you want to flash – and because it’s running on the backup BIOS, I can’t get the system to select the primary BIOS. Tried this even in Windows with their @BIOS application and I still couldn’t choose BIOS’.

So I booted into Win 10 Safe Mode DOS command prompt to see if the I could run the efiflash.exe app from a pre-Windows 10 load (as it won’t run natively in Windows 10), and I got the error that it wasn’t suitable for my PC and wouldn’t run (had seen another message somewhere that it wasn’t compatible with 64bit – even though PC is 64 bit). So I downloaded the 32 bit version and booted again into DOS and still got the same error message. I am having so many problems with this system that I am pulling my hair out!!!

Will log a ticket about this with Gigabyte Support… ☹


----------



## PTuT

Hi,

I am new at this. I have 2x8 GB Crucial DDR4-2666 (19-19-19-43) (CT8G4DFS8266.C8FD1) which are run on X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi with 2700X. I can run these memories in 1) 19-19-19-43, Gear Down OFF , and true CR=1 at 2933 ... or 2) in 18-19-19-43, Gear Down ON, and CR=1 (using gear down mode) at 3333. I am wondering which option is more beneficial for my system. Or is there better combination of settings for these types of memories?

Thanks.


----------



## AlphaC

Old_Rager
It is simpler than it seems.


The BIOS that is flashed is the one that is active *via the switch*. That is why just before you flash you can switch the switch to MAIN BIOS even if you are in Backup BIOS.





PTuT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new at this. I have 2x8 GB Crucial DDR4-2666 (19-19-19-43) (CT8G4DFA8266.C8FD1) which are run on X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi with 2700X. I can run these memories in 1) 19-19-19-43, Gear Down OFF , and true CR=1 at 2933 ... or 2) in 18-19-19-43, Gear Down ON, and CR=1 (using gear down mode) at 3333. I am wondering which option is more beneficial for my system. Or is there better combination of settings for these types of memories?
> 
> Thanks.



I would test it in AIDA64 as well as something that is memory dependent. Crucial DIMMs use Micron ICs so you will likely need a RAM voltage bump along the lines of 1.4V. Given how similar the timings are I would think that 3333MHz is faster.


----------



## PTuT

AlphaC said:


> Old_Rager
> 
> 
> I would test it in AIDA64 as well as something that is memory dependent. Crucial DIMMs use Micron ICs so you will likely need a RAM voltage bump along the lines of 1.4V. Given how similar the timings are I would think that 3333MHz is faster.


Thank you for your answer. I forgot to mention that both options were achieved with memory voltage of 1.35V.
So, true CR=1 (Gear Down OFF) with lower MHz does not really improve the memory performance in comparison with option 2 which uses CR=1 but as a result of enabling Gear Down option (but with higher frequency)? And, how (or where) do I change the memory voltage? In my bios, this option is grayed out. What is the trick?


----------



## Old_Rager

AlphaC said:


> Old_Rager
> It is simpler than it seems.
> 
> 
> The BIOS that is flashed is the one that is active *via the switch*. That is why just before you flash you can switch the switch to MAIN BIOS even if you are in Backup BIOS..


Hey Alpha,

Still in a world of hurt, but from what I can see, my Backup BIOS is good, but there is a problem with the Main BIOS. Keep getting two sets of three short beeps after rewriting the backup BIOS and then switching to the main BIOS. The error code I'm seeing is F9 - which is 'Recovery capsule is not found' according to the User's Manual. Tried many times to rewrite Main BIOS but the system kept hanging. Was able to get the process started once, but it hung at 10% - so will speak to Gigabyte what to do from here. Won't keep trying to get the memory issue resolved until such time that I'm able to have a stable working system - has so far fried 2 x USB sticks


----------



## Hequaqua

It appears that this thread is having issues.....sheesh OCN, fix this crap...please!


----------



## Old_Rager

*Memory Issue with Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 Motherboard*



AlphaC said:


> Old_Rager
> It is simpler than it seems.
> 
> The BIOS that is flashed is the one that is active *via the switch*. That is why just before you flash you can switch the switch to MAIN BIOS even if you are in Backup BIOS.


Hi Alpha,

I did respond to this a few days ago, but mustn't have submitted post properly.

I think there is a fault in the main BIOS, because every time I boot into the main BIOS after flashing the Backup BIOS, I get 2 sets of 3 short beeps and an F9 error code - which according to page 45 of the User's Manual is, "Recovery capsule is not found". When I go into the main BIOS after flashing the backup BIOS, I can navigate the menu for about 10 to 15 seconds before the BIOS menu hangs. Upon rebooting, the backup BIOS kicks in automatically and from what I can tell (and this is after at least 20 goes of refreshing the BIOS - backup as well as what should have been the main BIOS from a BIOS Switch perspective) you that if the backup BIOS has cut in, and you go to refresh it (the main BIOS according to the switch location), the backup BIOS is the one that will be overwritten - at least, that's what it was in my case.

Oh, and the Motherboard has fried 2 x SSD thumb drives in trying to sort this out - they are no longer visible to the system. Actually, just thinking about it now, should try the second one in another system as I know the first failure didn't work in another system. 

So I have logged a support ticket with Gigabyte and now await their response. 

Will let you know how it goes after hearing from them.


----------



## MGeaR356

naifm92 said:


> i had this problem with my 2700X, fixed it by going to the bios and forced enabling PB2 and set the scale to 10X


i cant seem to find this setting (> Set the PB to Manual and the Scalar to whatever suits you, i have mine set to 10x) despite already completed this step - peripherals > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration > Accepted 


i am on Beta bios - F4J


----------



## willysjeep

I purchased this board and a 2600 about a month ago for a build project w/ my son after a long hiatus from overclocking/tinkering. Some observations and many questions...

1. What's up w/ the RAID performance? Benchmarks show decent performance but real-world Windows 10 performance is subpar. Boot time is painful. I'm using 2x Seagate Barracuda Pro 7200rpm HDD drives but my laptop boots/runs faster.. Does anyone know why this is the case or what can be done to improve performance apart from tear-down and rebuild with a single flash drive? Can it be assumed a single HDD will run faster than RAID 0? Not looking forward to reloading everything but not sure how much longer I can hold off with things like this. I built RAID on boxes 15 years ago that ran faster than this on Windows 98se  

2. Is F4J the most current beta BIOS?. Move from F4G to F4J resulted in 100+ MHz improvement in non-OC boost speeds (on air). F4G rarely reached 3.9GHz (top default boost for 2600). F4J is netting 4GHz+. Realizing there are better boards out there I hope Gigabyte continues to commit some engineering resources to continue to improve board/BIOS functionality. Their forum, however, doesn't look great from a PR perspective..

3. Am I missing something with getting Pstate OC to work on this board or is it just useless in it's current BIOS form? The .25 multiplier trick is a nice interim option to keep things cool while not at load. Pstate 0 is 3.4 (2600 base clock). Changing it to anything else locks at configured speed. No voltage offset option? Saw some references to needing to change Windows power plan after setting up Pstate OC? Anyone have this working? 


Thanks..


----------



## Borosenthusiast

MGeaR356 said:


> i cant seem to find this setting (> Set the PB to Manual and the Scalar to whatever suits you, i have mine set to 10x) despite already completed this step - peripherals > AMD CBS > NBIO Common Options > Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration > Accepted
> 
> 
> i am on Beta bios - F4J



F4J only has PBO enabled or disabled. It seems they either removed or put the scalar settings somewhere else. Its similar to F3's XFR2.0 Enhancement setting before it was called PBO.


----------



## Old_Rager

willysjeep said:


> I purchased this board and a 2600 about a month ago for a build project w/ my son after a long hiatus from overclocking/tinkering. Some observations and many questions...
> 
> 2. Is F4J the most current beta BIOS?. Move from F4G to F4J resulted in 100+ MHz improvement in non-OC boost speeds (on air).


From where did you get F4j? I have only been able to get F4g from the Gigabyte support page...

Thanks...


----------



## Hequaqua

I posted a link to the F4j a while back.....but here ya go.

View attachment F4j (2).zip


EDIT:Uploaded the wrong one....this is the correct one. :thumb:

EDIT II: F4(Official) is available on the support page on Gigabyte.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-bios


----------



## Old_Rager

Hequaqua said:


> I posted a link to the F4j a while back.....but here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 212368
> 
> 
> EDIT:Uploaded the wrong one....this is the correct one. :thumb:
> 
> EDIT II: F4(Official) is available on the support page on Gigabyte.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-bios


Thank you for that - very much appreciated!!!


----------



## kd5151

I just updated to F4. So far so good. I haven't been in my bios in a long time but I think they changed a few things or improve a few things here and there. Or maybe it just my imagination.

I also wanted to chime in on the very low sound issue. I might have found a fix for it. I haven't had my sound very low for a while now. Nor had I had to unplug my pc and plug it back in.

Step 1. Right click on the speaker in the task bar on windows 10.
Step 2. Click sounds
Step 3. Click communications tab
Step 4. Click do nothing.
Step 5. Apply and hit okay.


----------



## Hequaqua

Old_Rager said:


> Thank you for that - very much appreciated!!!


No problem! YW!



kd5151 said:


> I just updated to F4. So far so good. I haven't been in my bios in a long time but I think they changed a few things or improve a few things here and there. Or maybe it just my imagination.
> 
> I also wanted to chime in on the very low sound issue. I might have found a fix for it. I haven't had my sound very low for a while now. Nor had I had to unplug my pc and plug it back in.
> 
> Step 1. Right click on the speaker in the task bar on windows 10.
> Step 2. Click sounds
> Step 3. Click communications tab
> Step 4. Click do nothing.
> Step 5. Apply and hit okay.


I updated as well....can't get my memory quite right now. Running 3400 with the "Fast" settings from the calculator. 

I was stable before at 3400/3466, I'm not now. I haven't tried 3466 btw. It passed 10 cycles of TM5, and hour of GSAT, and I got a error at 264% on HCI. I'll keep plugging away at it. I shoot for 10/TM5, 1.5hrs of GSAT, and at least 400%+ on HCI. That has always worked for me, provided I don't see any issues in Windows/games.


----------



## MGeaR356

Borosenthusiast said:


> F4J only has PBO enabled or disabled. It seems they either removed or put the scalar settings somewhere else. Its similar to F3's XFR2.0 Enhancement setting before it was called PBO.


Thanks gonna try official f4 tonight.. Hopefully the scalar settings comes back.. Btw what version of bios u are on?


----------



## Hequaqua

MGeaR356 said:


> Thanks gonna try official f4 tonight.. Hopefully the scalar settings comes back.. Btw what version of bios u are on?


I'm on the F4, and yes the Scalar settings are back in there. :thumb:


----------



## MGeaR356

Hequaqua said:


> MGeaR356 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gonna try official f4 tonight.. Hopefully the scalar settings comes back.. Btw what version of bios u are on?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the F4, and yes the Scalar settings are back in there. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Click to expand...

Nice, to check, just set 10x in scalar settings and i can do stable fsb overclocking? Without scalar, I can't even boot to windows with 101mhz


----------



## MGeaR356

Hequaqua said:


> MGeaR356 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gonna try official f4 tonight.. Hopefully the scalar settings comes back.. Btw what version of bios u are on?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the F4, and yes the Scalar settings are back in there. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Click to expand...

Weird I think my motherboard is bugged. I am on f4 and no scalar option after accepting PBO. What's up man.. 

I am using 2600x


----------



## Hequaqua

Sorry, I misspoke. I cannot find those setting either.....I could have swore they were in there last night.

My bad.


----------



## MGeaR356

Hequaqua said:


> Sorry, I misspoke. I cannot find those setting either.....I could have swore they were in there last night.
> 
> My bad. /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


hmm which last bios has scalar settings?

Edit with f4 bios, getting better cinebench scores and more consistent as compared to last beta bios f4g


----------



## Hequaqua

I think F4g....but I wouldn't swear to that....I can remember if the F4j had it now......lol


----------



## arkantos91

Are you guys experiencing the usb bug too?

When connecting usb drivers like pen drives or external portable hard drives, it's impossible to safely eject them from the sistray in the bottom right corner, the prompt it's not even there!

I wrote Gigabyte support about it and they told me they would have warn the dev team but I haven't heard anymore from t hem since then...


----------



## Borosenthusiast

Did anyone notice an increase in ram latency using the AIDA64 benchmark? My ram latency went from ~67 to ~71, on 3133C14.


----------



## Hequaqua

No USB bug here......

I rolled back from the F4 bios to the F4j bios.....it seemed the F4 bios was wanting more DRAM voltage and SoC voltage for the same memory at 3400cl14 for me.

Trying for 3466 now.....need some luck here....lmao


----------



## Disco Devil

kd5151 said:


> I also wanted to chime in on the very low sound issue. I might have found a fix for it. I haven't had my sound very low for a while now. Nor had I had to unplug my pc and plug it back in.
> 
> Step 1. Right click on the speaker in the task bar on windows 10.
> Step 2. Click sounds
> Step 3. Click communications tab
> Step 4. Click do nothing.
> Step 5. Apply and hit okay.


Unfortunately this doesn't work. I know because I disabled this setting pretty much the day I got my system up and running, before I had this problem. The audio issue is intermittent for me now, happening at least weekly. As I mentioned before, I had a good few months without the problem after an Nvidia update, until I updated the Nvidia drivers again then the problem started occurring again. Originally I thought it was cause I of how I was leaving my speakers on with the system off but I haven't fully confirmed that, it doesn't seem to happen if I switch my speakers on when Windows is fully loaded, just haven't paid much attention to it. It gets annoying having to unplug my system nearly all the time. At this stage I'm at a point where I'm just gonna grab a new sound card.


----------



## Gyb

*Memory from 2933(3066) to 3200MHz on F4 BIOS?*

Hi, I tested a lot of modules, especially G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 CL14 Samsung B-die, but never passed 3066MHz (as many users here). I haven't these modules home now, so I am interested if somebody passed from 2933(3066) to 3200MHz now stable with new F4 BIOS. Thanks for reply!


----------



## O'Reily

Gyb said:


> Hi, I tested a lot of modules, especially G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 CL14 Samsung B-die, but never passed 3066MHz (as many users here). I haven't these modules home now, so I am interested if somebody passed from 2933(3066) to 3200MHz now stable with new F4 BIOS. Thanks for reply!



I have F4-3200C15D-16GVK ( 15-15-15-35 ; 3200MHz ) Samsung B-Die. 

On F4G BIOS my RAM settings are: 3200MHz @ 14-14-14-28-75-1T @1.44V.


My memory was not stable at 1.40V and 1.42V. Its rock stable at 1.44V ( 1.42V vdroop ).

Don't use XMP.

My settings:

EZ Overclock Tuner - EZOT-DDR3200
CPU Clock Control - 100.00MHz
XMP - Disabled
System memory multiplier - 32.00
Timing - 14-14-14-28-75-1T
VCore SOC - 1.02500V
DRAM voltage - 1.44V
CPU VCore loadline Calibration - AUTO
VCORE SOC loadline Calibration - AUTO
Gear Down Mode - AUTO
Power down enable - disable
HPET - disable 

Try this. Let us know if it works. 

O'Reilly.


----------



## Old_Rager

Hey Guys, I know this doesn't quite go with the topic of this forum, but I finally received word from Gigabyte that to fix my '07' error code. The following is what they said:

"Put the BIOS Switch to Backup BIOS and power on system. Boot into DOS (since you will use Efiflash to flash the BIOS). Before flashing, switch the BIOS switch back to Main BIOS. Then start the flashing process. Remember to Load Optimize Defaults every time after you flashed a new BIOS."

The problem for me is that whether I use Rufus (https://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-dos-from-usb/) or RMPrepUSB (https://www.rmprepusb.com/documents/rmprepusb-beta-versions) to create a bootable USB drive, I have not been able to get my PC to boot into DOS. I need to get my Main BIOS fixed before I try doing anything else.

Something I was wondering is if I boot into the POST screen, and go to the BIOS - If I were to then select using the switches on the Motherboard I then go from Backup to Primary, and then flash the ROM using the inbuilt Q-Flash utility, would that work (or at least not cause any more issues than what I am also experiencing?

Many Thanks...


----------



## willysjeep

Can someone provide a link to the F4e BIOS? Thanks.


----------



## Shik0

F4e BIOS


----------



## Old_Rager

Have had great success (well, at least in my world) over the past 24 hours. Have been able to rectify Main BIOS issue as well as getting the system to boot up with a memory speed of 3,226 MHz. Having said that, it’s one thing to boot the system at that speed, but another for it to run reliably – the system froze 1-2 mins after booting into Windows 10. The only thing I did after starting with a clean BIOS (other than to ensure the system could see the raid array) was to set EZ Overclock Tuner to EZOT-3200, save & restart. When I booted in, I checked the BIOS and I saw the increased memory speed for the first time on this system – something I thought was never going to happen. 

So I guess, I need to start looking at ways to give my system some stability. From my limited understanding, the following are things that can be done to provide the system with extra stability. What I was hoping is that someone might recommend the order of implementing various changes in the hope of getting the system stable.

* Power Down Enable should be set to Disabled,
* Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration should be set to manual and use x10 for Scalar,
* Manually input memory settings as per attached JPG (with the exceptions of CAD_BUS and Termination Block settings – these should be left as ‘Auto’ (at least initially))’
* Gear Down Mode should be set to Auto – unless I have to use timings that include odd numbers (15, 17, 35, etc), then it should be set to Disabled,

Additionally, the following is currently the case with respect to other BIOS settings that have been mentioned in this thread:
* Fast Boot is Disabled,
* CPU Clock Control is Auto (which is 100 MHz), and
* Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) is Disabled.

Any other thoughts on what I can do to increase memory stability?

[Everything below is after performing various changes and the outcome appearing to be relatively stable]

Further to the above, I implemented the settings on the below chart as well as performed the following changes, and ran AIDA64 for 30 minutes (Outcome attached). Should this be considered a successful test - or should I be doing more?!?

Changes made:
* EZ Overclock Tuner set to EZOT-3200,
* Power Down Enabled was set to Disabled,
* DRAM Voltage was set to 1.400V, and
* High Precision Event Timer was set to Disabled.

No changes were made to Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration as the Scalar option didn't seem to be present in the BIOS version F4j that I am using.


----------



## PTuT

AlphaC said:


> Old_Rager
> 
> I would test it in AIDA64 as well as something that is memory dependent. Crucial DIMMs use Micron ICs so you will likely need a RAM voltage bump along the lines of 1.4V. Given how similar the timings are I would think that 3333MHz is faster.


I would like to ask what Memory Type should be selected in Ryzen DRAM Calculator for my memory Crucial DDR4-2666 (19-19-19-43) (CT8G4DFS8266.C8FD1). What type of Micron die is it using?
Thanks.


----------



## Old_Rager

PTuT said:


> I would like to ask what Memory Type should be selected in Ryzen DRAM Calculator for my memory Crucial DDR4-2666 (19-19-19-43) (CT8G4DFS8266.C8FD1). What type of Micron die is it using?
> Thanks.


Not too sure how it all works, but I downloaded the latest Thaiphoon.exe program (found here - http://www.softnology.biz/files.html). Once up, click on 'Read' and select a memory bank. Then click on 'Report' and go to the bottom of the report. You'll see the following words at the bottom of the report 'Show delay in nanoseconds' - click this. Once done, select 'Export' in the menu and select 'Complete HTML report'. This report should give you the answers you are looking for.

You can then also import this file into 1usmus' Ryzen DRAM Calculator (version 1.3.1 found here - https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-ryzen-dram-calculator.html). Here you can select different speed settings such as 'Safe', 'Fast' and 'Extreme' settings.

Also found CPU-Z from earlier posts which seems to provide additional information to that of Thaiphoon - and can be found here... https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Good luck...


----------



## PTuT

Old_Rager said:


> Not too sure how it all works, but I downloaded the latest Thaiphoon.exe program (found here - http://www.softnology.biz/files.html). Once up, click on 'Read' and select a memory bank. Then click on 'Report' and go to the bottom of the report. You'll see the following words at the bottom of the report 'Show delay in nanoseconds' - click this. Once done, select 'Export' in the menu and select 'Complete HTML report'. This report should give you the answers you are looking for.
> 
> You can then also import this file into 1usmus' Ryzen DRAM Calculator (version 1.3.1 found here - https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-ryzen-dram-calculator.html). Here you can select different speed settings such as 'Safe', 'Fast' and 'Extreme' settings.
> 
> Good luck...


Thank you, will do. I didn't know you can import file from Thaiphoon to Ryzen DRAM Calculator.


----------



## arkantos91

Shik0 said:


> F4e BIOS


Why can't I find it on the official Gigabyte website https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-bios

Last one there is F4e


----------



## PTuT

PTuT said:


> Thank you, will do. I didn't know you can import file from Thaiphoon to Ryzen DRAM Calculator.





Old_Rager said:


> Not too sure how it all works, but I downloaded the latest Thaiphoon.exe program (found here - http://www.softnology.biz/files.html). Once up, click on 'Read' and select a memory bank. Then click on 'Report' and go to the bottom of the report. You'll see the following words at the bottom of the report 'Show delay in nanoseconds' - click this. Once done, select 'Export' in the menu and select 'Complete HTML report'. This report should give you the answers you are looking for.
> 
> You can then also import this file into 1usmus' Ryzen DRAM Calculator (version 1.3.1 found here - https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-ryzen-dram-calculator.html). Here you can select different speed settings such as 'Safe', 'Fast' and 'Extreme' settings.
> 
> Good luck...


Thaiphoon reports that it uses Micron D-die. However, Ryzen DRAM Calculator doesn't have such an option. Is there another way to know how to tweak this memory? Thanks.


----------



## Old_Rager

PTuT said:


> Thaiphoon reports that it uses Micron D-die. However, Ryzen DRAM Calculator doesn't have such an option. Is there another way to know how to tweak this memory? Thanks.


No idea buddy, but am sure one of the other more experienced guys will give you an idea shortly... ;-)


----------



## PTuT

Old_Rager said:


> No idea buddy, but am sure one of the other more experienced guys will give you an idea shortly... ;-)


Thank you, friend.


----------



## Old_Rager

Hequaqua said:


> I shoot for 10/TM5, 1.5hrs of GSAT, and at least 400%+ on HCI. That has always worked for me, provided I don't see any issues in Windows/games.


What's the name of the software you use to test your memory with - or if you have a link to it, even better?!?

Thanks...


----------



## Hequaqua

Old_Rager said:


> What's the name of the software you use to test your memory with - or if you have a link to it, even better?!?
> 
> Thanks...


GSAT(Google Stress App Test)
It's ran on Linux via the Bash Console on Windows.

That and the HCI are available in the OP of this thread:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

TM5 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/27577952-post2605.html

I change the cfg to run 15 cycles after passing the 5.


----------



## ShogoXT

The MSI X470 Gaming M7 doesnt have offset voltage, so I suppose im looking at this board now. 

A couple questions if you guys dont mind:

Does anyone here use a Sound Blaster Z? Last year my first pick was a AB350 Gaming 3 which had boot detection issues with the Sound Blaster Z, its why I switched to the Taichi in the first place. There are a lot of people who talk about it in the Gigabyte, but its unclear to whether its fixed or not in the new boards and this one in particular? So does anyone have issues with the Sound Blaster Z? Id like to know before I swap.

I occasionally pop in Windows 7 to work on a few things and this board does not have PS2. Do the USB 2.0 ports on the back detect natively or do I have to edit ISOs in order to install it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Copyright

I could use some help with this board.. since day one I have had some odd issues. Memory shows good.. I am using XMP profile so I am about to get away from that. I need advice on a fresh Windows 10 install.. what order and what drivers to use.. my normal order and settings...


Install OS
Install Chipset driver (latest from AMD Site)
Install video driver (latest from AMD Site)
Install Samsung NVME driver and magician (latest from samsung site)
Install Audio Driver (Latest from Gigabyte site)
Install Asus Wifi driver for PCIE wifi card (latest from Asus site)
Install Gigabyte utilities for fast bootk, RGB control (latest from gigabyte site)

Set power plan to Ryzen power plan. (installs with chipset driver)
Lots of mixed info here if I use ryzen power plan it holds all cores 4050 and never gives me the 4.3 boost on a single core. It also holds voltage high. While in balanced mode the voltage reduces to .79 and the CPU throttles speed. Which is truly the best way? EDIT: Did more reading and most are saying with ryzen+ to use Windows Balanced Plan... 

Also, I have noticed EDC (CPU) is usually in the red.. normal?

What else do I need to do? Windows usually takes care of the other drivers.. I do not use any of the wifi or BT functions.. I wish I could disable those in bios but I cannot.. which is really strange to me we cannot disable these features. 

Bios settings? Should I move to F4

I reset to optimized default, disable CSM to ensure UEFI install and usually apply XMP (will not this time) I have Samsung B die Ram 3200mhz I want to tweak for 3200 without using XMP due to issues. Should I be enabling any other powerboost options etc? My goal is just to get the ram to 3200 stable.. not trying to push to the max. 


What else am I missing? Is there a better order or a more correct way to get the best performance out of this PC? Strangest thing is I felt like when I got rid of my RD400 m.2 SSD and went to the Samsung 970 Pro everything got slower and less snappy. I did a fresh install on both drives.. benchmarks showed the RD400 slower but it sure felt faster.. even booted faster.


----------



## Spartoi

buddatech said:


> Anyone have success overclocking this board with power saving features enabled? Variable voltage and CPU frequency? I get variable CPU frequency but voltage is fixed. I've tried P-State set voltage to "Normal" then + offset, and w/o p-state but with voltage set to "Normal" then + offset still get only fixed voltage with no fluctuation no matter idle or load. Also tried balanced mode and power saver.


I have the same problem. Using P-State overclocking and Normal/offset voltage, I get variable CPU frequency but fixed voltage. Was anyone ever able to fix this?


----------



## LesPaulLover

Hey all! Ordered this motherboard and a Ryzen5 2600x this past week....here's my problem:

I thought I looked carefully at the MOBO RAM QVL list, but apparently I was mistaken. Does anyone know if this RAM https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232180 will run ok on the AORUS 7 MOBO?


----------



## buddatech

Spartoi said:


> I have the same problem. Using P-State overclocking and Normal/offset voltage, I get variable CPU frequency but fixed voltage. Was anyone ever able to fix this?


I am revisiting this thread looking for the same answer again, now that new BIOS is out. Still running F4g which is what I originally tried this on.


----------



## paih85

Spartoi said:


> I have the same problem. Using P-State overclocking and Normal/offset voltage, I get variable CPU frequency but fixed voltage. Was anyone ever able to fix this?


same problem here.


----------



## Copyright

buddatech said:


> I am revisiting this thread looking for the same answer again, now that new BIOS is out. Still running F4g which is what I originally tried this on.


Using windows balanced power plan? I found with ryzen plan and high performance I get steady voltage.


----------



## buddatech

It is a broken feature.


----------



## Maracus

Copyright said:


> Using windows balanced power plan? I found with ryzen plan and high performance I get steady voltage.


Yeah i get steady voltage on Ryzen Balanced plan all cores is 4.0ghz during gaming at 1.25v. Windows Balanced is supposed to be the plan for the new Ryzens, although without the voltage offset the voltage gets as high as 1.5v.

Windows balanced with -0.065v offset while playing a game.


----------



## Copyright

buddatech said:


> It is a broken feature.


Which part? I only have one power plan that gives me any type of variable voltage so I would assume even with your custom P states to make variable voltage work it would need to be in Balanced power?


----------



## willysjeep

Shik0 said:


> F4e BIOS


 Thank you. 


1. Is anyone with a 3200/CL14 rated kit and a Ryzen 2000 cpu able to run with gear-down mode disabled (at all)? If yes, which BIOS ver? On F4 I'm getting the three F9 re-starts and then fail-to-post whenever gear-down is disabled @3200. I can run tight timings at 3200 and have tested up to 3466. Understanding higher speeds typically require gear-down enabled, has anyone been able to successfully run 3200 or other speed w/ gear-down disabled? Thanks. 

2. PStates on any BIOS I've run does not have an offset voltage option. I see a couple of posts referencing it. Do you all have an offset voltage option when you go into the PStates menu? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

I haven't been able to disable gear down in the last 2 bios'. Same symptoms as you. It will finally post, but normally back to the default speeds....2400mhz.

I'm good at 3400CL14, so I stopped messing with it.


----------



## willysjeep

Hequaqua said:


> I haven't been able to disable gear down in the last 2 bios'. Same symptoms as you. It will finally post, but normally back to the default speeds....2400mhz.
> 
> I'm good at 3400CL14, so I stopped messing with it.



Thanks for the info. Timings vs speed was the reason for the question. Using 3DMark Skydiver as a baseline measuring-stick, and with all other settings being equal, I'm seeing ~500 points higher score with 3200 @ tight timings and lower voltage vs. 3400 w/ looser timings and higher voltage. Would really like to see the difference/improvement with gear-down disabled @3200. Assuming it's a board/bios issue. Back to testing.. Thanks again.


----------



## Hequaqua

willysjeep said:


> Thanks for the info. Timings vs speed was the reason for the question. Using 3DMark Skydiver as a baseline measuring-stick, and with all other settings being equal, I'm seeing ~500 points higher score with 3200 @ tight timings and lower voltage vs. 3400 w/ looser timings and higher voltage. Would really like to see the difference/improvement with gear-down disabled @3200. Assuming it's a board/bios issue. Back to testing.. Thanks again.


I was really under the impression the GDM was really necessary if we were using odd number timings, ie, 15/17/etc.

I'm using the fast settings from the calculator, took me awhile to get really stable(on the F4 bios), but I'm very happy atm. I don't mind throwing a bit more voltage at the ram if it makes it stable. I think I have mine set to 1.43v in the bios. I have a 80mm fan blowing directly on it...so temps aren't a issue, about 33°C. I read somewhere....I'm sure it was on OCN that any overclocking of the ram, SoC should be set to 1.1v. That's where I'm at.....1.087 is what I see in monitoring software. When I changed that...and added a little more core voltage is when I became stable. A lot depends on the RAM, and a lot on how strong the IMC is on the CPU. It's not really a one-size-fits-all though. 

I'll have to go back now and do some testing using your method, and see what kind of results I get. 

Are you using the whole run of Skydiver, or just the CPU portion?

EDIT: I ran Skydiver. I did two runs. The only change I made was to the multiplier for the RAM. One run at 3200/one at 3400. I used the same exact timings. In the morning I will change all the 3200 timings and see what happens. 

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/5221054/sd/5221048


----------



## willysjeep

I was under the same impression regarding GDM based on page one of this this thread but I'm pretty sure I tested 3200 @ all even numbers and it resulted in the same back to default timings you referenced in earlier post (F4 bios). I've heard F4e may be better for memory timings but haven't had a chance to prove that out yet. 

I'm using the whole multi-scene test of skydiver, but.. As soon as I hit submit on the last post I ran Firestrike as a point of comparison @ 3400 and had close to the opposite score difference. +/- 400 points higher in favor of 3400. lol, variable hell!  Based on a quick search Skydiver is less video card dependent which may make it a better general memory test but not sure. I'm using an RX580 which I believe benefits from the faster memory speed. I'm going to try SisoftSandra next to try to remove the video card variable.


----------



## Hequaqua

OK.

I will look into some testing tomorrow....and post some results. I try to keep everything but the memory/timings the same. I would think that maybe Time Spy might be good since it loads up the CPU cores fairly well when testing the GPU, and it's own CPU test as well(ala Firestrike).


----------



## willysjeep

Just ran some SiSandra tests. 3400 has greater throughput. Re-tested 3200 even timings with GDM disabled resulting in the same fail and post to default speeds. This is either a Gigabyte issue or GDM was the "fix" for a Ryzen architecture or memory controller issue with higher DDR4 speeds initially identified w/ Ryzen 1000 [and maybe still present but fixed via microcode in Ryzen 2000 (or kinda both now that I know Gigabyte)?]. 


SiSandra @ 3200

40.786 GB/s


SiSandra @ 3400


44.178 GB/s


----------



## Hequaqua

willysjeep said:


> Just ran some SiSandra tests. 3400 has greater throughput. Re-tested 3200 even timings with GDM disabled resulting in the same fail and post to default speeds. This is either a Gigabyte issue or GDM was the "fix" for a Ryzen architecture or memory controller issue with higher DDR4 speeds initially identified w/ Ryzen 1000 [and maybe still present but fixed via microcode in Ryzen 2000 (or kinda both now that I know Gigabyte)?].
> 
> 
> SiSandra @ 3200
> 
> 40.786 GB/s
> 
> 
> SiSandra @ 3400
> 
> 
> 44.178 GB/s


I think it just might be Gigabyte. I believe that the Asus CH7 can disable GDM....not 100% certain, but I can ask a friend who has one.

I did seven different tests....one at each memory speed. They were both with the Fast settings from the calculator. Just a few things to note. I'm running a static clock of 4.2ghz. On the SiSoft test I ran the overall memory test to get the aggregated score. I should have thrown in a couple of game benchmarks. I can go back and add them if anyone wants to see them. I threw in the Google Stress App Test because it isolates the ram. 

It appears that overall...3400 Fast is better in the majority of these tests. There are a few outliers where that isn't true. 3200 to 3400 is worth it if you can keep tight timings though. It makes everything a bit snappier overall. 

Here is a link to the results:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gKibtQdbi6JlMXbJYsR4NKVn4k7AIauacUrB8QH0hI0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## LesPaulLover

OK JUST GOT THIS MOBO AND MY 2600X TODAY .... HERE'S MY PROBLEM: 

I went into BIOS and set 4.200GHz core clock, and 1.3500Vcore and saved settings. Thank god I IMMEDIATELY went into BIOS to check my updated settings. Here's what the BIOS is reading......





Look @ the Vcore.....any overclock setting i attempt this motherboard automatically pushed 1.550+Vcore regardless of LLC settings etc.

And on STOCK (without touching ANYTHING in the BIOS) the board is pushing 1.475Vcore. *** is goin on here? I'm scared to even use my new rig right now...........


----------



## LesPaulLover

So...is my board dead or what? Regardless of the voltage I manually set in BIOS, the board is AUTOMATICALLY pushing 1.550Vcore.


----------



## Hequaqua

LesPaulLover said:


> So...is my board dead or what? Regardless of the voltage I manually set in BIOS, the board is AUTOMATICALLY pushing 1.550Vcore.


What bios version are you running?

Here is the link to the most up-to-date one:

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-bios

You did hit enter after putting the Vcore value in I am guessing?

What voltage are you seeing in Windows/Linux(not sure what OS you have)?

EDIT: Sometimes in the bios the readings will be a bit higher(not by that much though) than what you see in the OS. It does put some type of load on the system afaik. Check back with ya in a bit...see if you made any headway.

EDIT II: You could try booting into the secondary bios or main bios. I'm not sure which one you are booting from. You will have to look in the manual to see the switch settings. I use my secondary, and have it set to single mode. That way the main bios is never touched.


----------



## LesPaulLover

I already updated to the "F4" BIOS yea. I'm using BIOS (1) and single mode. It's not just changing Vcore that causes the problem I'm having. Manually changing **ANY** setting in BIOS sets the Vcore to 1.550+v

Right now I'm just running w/ default settings -- and even @ stock BIOS settings it's pushing my Vcore to 1.500v+ (load default settings and saved etc)


----------



## Hequaqua

LesPaulLover said:


> I already updated to the "F4" BIOS yea. I'm using BIOS (1) and single mode. It's not just changing Vcore that causes the problem I'm having. Manually changing **ANY** setting in BIOS sets the Vcore to 1.550+v
> 
> Right now I'm just running w/ default settings -- and even @ stock BIOS settings it's pushing my Vcore to 1.500v+ (load default settings and saved etc)


Yea, that doesn't sound right. I would try the other bios. 

What cooler are you using? I had a issue with the stock cooler being on so tight that had some odd issues. Those went away when I mounted my AIO on there. The stock cooler was a really tight fit. 

Other than that, I'm not sure. If you have tried the other bios....and are using a aftermarket cooler, then if it were me, I would exchange the board. I started my current rig on a Asus Strix X470, had some strange things going on. Sent it back to Amazon and picked up this board. I've been really happy with it. Possible you just got a lemon.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, that doesn't sound right. I would try the other bios.
> 
> What cooler are you using? I had a issue with the stock cooler being on so tight that had some odd issues. Those went away when I mounted my AIO on there. The stock cooler was a really tight fit.
> 
> Other than that, I'm not sure. If you have tried the other bios....and are using a aftermarket cooler, then if it were me, I would exchange the board. I started my current rig on a Asus Strix X470, had some strange things going on. Sent it back to Amazon and picked up this board. I've been really happy with it. Possible you just got a lemon.


Looks like I fixed my issue somehow. Clearing CMOS didn't work however when I removed a RAM stick forcing the BIOS to clear itself that way, THAT fixed the problem....go figure.

Although I hope the motherboard pushing 1.575v through my CPU didn't seriously damage it.....


----------



## LesPaulLover

Now for my NEXT question -- is there a way to overclock my CPU and retain the "power saving" features?

ie - my CPU is locked @ 4200MHz and my voltage @ 1.330 - 1.370Vcore at all times. Should these not downclock when not under load?


----------



## Hequaqua

LesPaulLover said:


> Now for my NEXT question -- is there a way to overclock my CPU and retain the "power saving" features?
> 
> ie - my CPU is locked @ 4200MHz and my voltage @ 1.330 - 1.370Vcore at all times. Should these not downclock when not under load?


Probably through P-States, but I'll be honest...I have no idea. I've never messed with P-States.

Glad you got the issue fixed. I hope you didn't damage the CPU too.

In all my testing, having the core clock on Auto works fine. Mine will ramp up to 4.250ghz on it's own in just about everything where the CPU/GPU are being used. In some programs, CB15/IBT/OCCT, those will not allow it to boost on it's own. If you are just gaming or whatever, auto seems to work just fine. We are only talking about another 50mhz, which isn't a big deal, but on auto it will clock down the cores(I've seen mine as low as 2.5ghz or so). The voltages will remain the same though...that's where P-States might help.

Again, I have no idea on how to really set that up. The voltage values confuse me, and I've never really researched or asked about how to do it.....maybe someone with more knowledge will chime in though.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Hequaqua said:


> In all my testing, having the core clock on Auto works fine. Mine will ramp up to 4.250ghz on it's own in just about everything where the CPU/GPU are being used.


Yea! 

It's funny.....once I had my new rig put together and powered on for the first time, I was so excited to get into the BIOS and start tweaking things. I'm sure this is something many (most?) of us here have in common; being members of OVERCLOCK.net and all. But honestly, I'm loving how this XFR and PBO runs these Ryzen CPUs. I have a 360mm Rad cooling my 2600x and even in games like Battlefield 1 where it's pushing all 12 cores @ 80% usage, XFR is running all cores @ either 4.125GHz or 4.150Ghz.

It's actually nice just being to sit back and not have to worry about a damn thing while still getting NEARLY every drop of performance out of my CPU. My manual overclock limit seems to be somewhere around 4.200GHz on all cores stable @ 1.425Vcore. I'm sure I could dial that in a get a few more MHz more, or require a few volts less if I wanted to, but like you said, we're talking 50Mhz max. It's nice to be able to just let AMD's algorithms handle everything.


----------



## Hequaqua

LesPaulLover said:


> Yea!
> 
> It's funny.....once I had my new rig put together and powered on for the first time, I was so excited to get into the BIOS and start tweaking things. I'm sure this is something many (most?) of us here have in common; being members of OVERCLOCK.net and all. But honestly, I'm loving how this XFR and PBO runs these Ryzen CPUs. I have a 360mm Rad cooling my 2600x and even in games like Battlefield 1 where it's pushing all 12 cores @ 80% usage, XFR is running all cores @ either 4.125GHz or 4.150Ghz.
> 
> It's actually nice just being to sit back and not have to worry about a damn thing while still getting NEARLY every drop of performance out of my CPU. My manual overclock limit seems to be somewhere around 4.200GHz on all cores stable @ 1.425Vcore. I'm sure I could dial that in a get a few more MHz more, or require a few volts less if I wanted to, but like you said, we're talking 50Mhz max. It's nice to be able to just let AMD's algorithms handle everything.


Agree...it's seems the mfgs(CPU and GPU) are taking the fun out of it for us....guess that's good for the masses that don't touch anything.


----------



## mtrai

Hey all I just wanted to stop in for minute and introduce myself. Tomorrow I am gonna be a new user of this board if Amazon is to be trusted. Anyhow been using Ryzen since the first days. 1700X and a 2700X on my Asus C6H Wifi. It died yesterday...well sort of...anyway it just up and decided to no longer see ram at all. I did all the testing with 1 sticks, different kits, different slots...but I digress.

Anyhow, I have seen some people posting on trying to mod the bios to show either hidden items or unlock items. I was one of the one that was modding bios...for the C6H Wifi and C6H. I also pushed way back when and got my Dual rank hynix 2 x 8 stable at 3200 way way back. Also been stable with my B-die 2 x 8 at 3600 on my C6H Wifi with modified bios. 

Anyhow, this will be the first non ASUS motherboard for since the FX 8120 was released. So I am sure I will have a few questions concerning some bios things due to how different manufactures incorporate things. Also I will be modding my bios tomorrow to show the hidden options and / or unlock things and I will share if people are interested, once I have thoroughly tested the modified bios on my motherboard.

Now this brings me to my first question...is the F4J beta that is linked a few pages back the latest or is the F4 on the support page the latest? TBH I might modify several of them to test out which gives the best performance.

Since this board should be able to do 3600 on the Ram out of the box I am shooting for 3800 stable on it with my ram kit rated for 4133...we will see how I do.

See y'all around shortly.

/edit It is probably gonna take me a bit longer with the new motherboard and modding the bios. We have not had a new bios release for the Asus C6H in months...so I have not had any need to do it and I will also poke around in a few things that 1USMus usually leaves alone but I unlock / unhide. I am already working on it.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> Hey all I just wanted to stop in for minute and introduce myself. Tomorrow I am gonna be a new user of this board if Amazon is to be trusted. Anyhow been using Ryzen since the first days. 1700X and a 2700X on my Asus C6H Wifi. It died yesterday...well sort of...anyway it just up and decided to no longer see ram at all. I did all the testing with 1 sticks, different kits, different slots...but I digress.
> 
> Anyhow, I have seen some people posting on trying to mod the bios to show either hidden items or unlock items. I was one of the one that was modding bios...for the C6H Wifi and C6H. I also pushed way back when and got my Dual rank hynix 2 x 8 stable at 3200 way way back. Also been stable with my B-die 2 x 8 at 3600 on my C6H Wifi with modified bios.
> 
> Anyhow, this will be the first non ASUS motherboard for since the FX 8120 was released. So I am sure I will have a few questions concerning some bios things due to how different manufactures incorporate things. Also I will be modding my bios tomorrow to show the hidden options and / or unlock things and I will share if people are interested, once I have thoroughly tested the modified bios on my motherboard.
> 
> Now this brings me to my first question...is the F4J beta that is linked a few pages back the latest or is the F4 on the support page the latest? TBH I might modify several of them to test out which gives the best performance.
> 
> Since this board should be able to do 3600 on the Ram out of the box I am shooting for 3800 stable on it with my ram kit rated for 4133...we will see how I do.
> 
> See y'all around shortly.
> 
> /edit It is probably gonna take me a bit longer with the new motherboard and modding the bios. We have not had a new bios release for the Asus C6H in months...so I have not had any need to do it and I will also poke around in a few things that 1USMus usually leaves alone but I unlock / unhide. I am already working on it.


Welcome!

AFAIK...the F4 is the latest and official bios. The F4j was a beta(but aren't all the AMD bios' really beta...lol). I had/have good luck on both actually. 

I would be interested in your bios mods once you make them available...if I really need them. I am currently running my [email protected](all cores) with my 3200 kit(GSkill B-Die)@3400CL14...and have been pretty happy with everything. 

Again....Welcome! :thumb:


----------



## mtrai

Hequaqua said:


> Welcome!
> 
> AFAIK...the F4 is the latest and official bios. The F4j was a beta(but aren't all the AMD bios' really beta...lol). I had/have good luck on both actually.
> 
> I would be interested in your bios mods once you make them available...if I really need them. I am currently running my [email protected](all cores) with my 3200 kit(GSkill B-Die)@3400CL14...and have been pretty happy with everything.
> 
> Again....Welcome! :thumb:


Thanks man....I just wanted to confirm that before I really started looking at the bios the F4 vs F4J. 

Your 3200 kit at 3400 sounds promising since I run my 4133 at 3600 CL14 on the C6H. So far I am disappointed in what I am seeing the bios, so far after extracting some of the modules, so right now I am in a holding pattern until it arrives and I go into the bios to see what is there, what is not, and what could be there.

On one of the C6H bios I unlocked and unhid about 250 additional fan control options, insane but really no one was interested even though I was 98% it could of fix a number of fan issues people complained about. I think complaining was more important then using it. That one took many many many hours and I do not even use my fan headers so was a non issue for me. I need to look into a few things...including my previous work with my C6H bios files. Here are a bunch of screenshots in one album on imgur that I did. https://imgur.com/a/bQUUKMu

The issue I am running into so far is it just appears that nothing is hidden...actually only found 1 thing with the flag set to false so it would not be available. SO this is pointing me towards Gigabyte just has everything already available and some may just be hidden, or they are a bit different in how they coded their bios versus ASUS. Of course the structures are the same as provided by AMD as a template.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> Thanks man....I just wanted to confirm that before I really started looking at the bios the F4 vs F4J.
> 
> Your 3200 kit at 3400 sounds promising since I run my 4133 at 3600 CL14 on the C6H. So far I am disappointed in what I am seeing the bios, so far after extracting some of the modules, so right now I am in a holding pattern until it arrives and I go into the bios to see what is there, what is not, and what could be there.
> 
> On one of the C6H bios I unlocked and unhid about 250 additional fan control options, insane but really no one was interested even though I was 98% it could of fix a number of fan issues people complained about. I think complaining was more important then using it. That one took many many many hours and I do not even use my fan headers so was a non issue for me. I need to look into a few things...including my previous work with my C6H bios files. Here are a bunch of screenshots in one album on imgur that I did. https://imgur.com/a/bQUUKMu
> 
> The issue I am running into so far is it just appears that nothing is hidden...actually only found 1 thing with the flag set to false so it would not be available. SO this is pointing me towards Gigabyte just has everything already available and some may just be hidden, or they are a bit different in how they coded their bios versus ASUS. Of course the structures are the same as provided by AMD as a template.


Yea, the Gigabyte bios is lacking vs Asus. I originally had a X470 Strix board, but it acted a bit odd, and after emailing back and forth with Asus, I returned the board and bought this one. 

I have no idea as to how to mod a MB bios....the last bios I modded was for the GTX970 GPU's.....those were fun to mess with.......lol :headscrat

Still will be looking for what you might be able to do with the bios. Since these boards have dual bios', not as big as a gamble flashing a bad one and bricking a board.


----------



## mtrai

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, the Gigabyte bios is lacking vs Asus. I originally had a X470 Strix board, but it acted a bit odd, and after emailing back and forth with Asus, I returned the board and bought this one.
> 
> I have no idea as to how to mod a MB bios....the last bios I modded was for the GTX970 GPU's.....those were fun to mess with.......lol :headscrat
> 
> Still will be looking for what you might be able to do with the bios. Since these boards have dual bios', not as big as a gamble flashing a bad one and bricking a board.


I will be able to do it...but the gigabyte bios is quite simply a mess...it is just gonna take some time..as in a few days...where as the ASUS bios I could do the basic unlock in about 30 mins...and my more extensive ones in a few hours for gigabyte it looks like I am gonna have to pretty much go line by line and remove a ton of suppress vs just changing one bit to flip on or off. So I will most likely start off with just doing a few changes and check things..then do a few more until I am fully confident in this method. I am also reading some oddities to unlock some menus on the 370 as well.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> I will be able to do it...but the gigabyte bios is quite simply a mess...it is just gonna take some time..as in a few days...where as the ASUS bios I could do the basic unlock in about 30 mins...and my more extensive ones in a few hours for gigabyte it looks like I am gonna have to pretty much go line by line and remove a ton of suppress vs just changing one bit to flip on or off. So I will most likely start off with just doing a few changes and check things..then do a few more until I am fully confident in this method. I am also reading some oddities to unlock some menus on the 370 as well.


Well....I think it's been reported that a lot of MB's bios settings are a mess.....I've never really even considered modding a MB bios....doesn't mean I won't try one that has been though. lol 

Take your time, do what you can....we'll see what happens. :thumb:


----------



## LesPaulLover

This board is really solid in terms of hardware - pras the ACTUAL VRM HEATSINKS! I hope more companies follow suit. My VRM temps didnt exceed 50c when I was stress testing my 2600x fully-overclocked; and my current build doesnt have the best airflow.

Unfortunately, yes...the BIOS is a bit lacking.

Really happy I waited til the Ryzen2xxx before upgrading though. On this MOBO, running the F4 BIOS, my 3200MHz CL14 RAM instantly worked via the XMP. That said you'll DEFINITELY wanna tighten up your RAM timings using the Ryzen DRAM Calculator. You can find that OCN thread here:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## mtrai

Hequaqua said:


> Well....I think it's been reported that a lot of MB's bios settings are a mess.....I've never really even considered modding a MB bios....doesn't mean I won't try one that has been though. lol
> 
> Take your time, do what you can....we'll see what happens. :thumb:


Gonna have to...and ran into another issue...my bad motherboard also took out my 2800x as well. Just started the RMA on it. So I am on my spare 1800X. And yes the bios IMO is just not clean at all. I will take my time but I think it might take a couple of weeks to do a few changes at a time...versus doing it all in one fell swoop on these bios.


----------



## mtrai

Just WOW...is all I can say...the motherboard is great...and this is the first time I have ever just said this...the BIOS is TRULY UTTER TRASH....**** so many options just not there.


----------



## Ramad

mtrai said:


> Just WOW...is all I can say...the motherboard is great...and this is the first time I have ever just said this...the BIOS is TRULY UTTER TRASH....**** so many options just not there.


Congratulation on the new motherboard. 

Don't let the BIOS layout play your enthusiasm down, it functions as it should. Unlock full AMD CBS menu and that is all you need. I have the X370 K7 version after getting ride of my CH6 and my opinion is that, the CH6 is no match for the X370 K7 because the K7 works as it should and the CH6 is flawed. The BIOS interface is classic style, but who cares if the BIOS does its work, you will probably never enter the BIOS again after tuning optimal settings.

Good luck with the new toy.


----------



## mtrai

Ramad said:


> Congratulation on the new motherboard.
> 
> Don't let the BIOS layout play your enthusiasm down, it functions as it should. Unlock full AMD CBS menu and that is all you need. I have the X370 K7 version after getting ride of my CH6 and my opinion is that, the CH6 is no match for the X370 K7 because the K7 works as it should and the CH6 is flawed. The BIOS interface is classic style, but who cares if the BIOS does its work, you will probably never enter the BIOS again after tuning optimal settings.
> 
> Good luck with the new toy.


Haha...that is true...I had not touched my bios settings in months...was all stable until the that C6H took out another 2700X after I took it all apart this is what I found:

https://imgur.com/YHYftqK yes that is bad bad bad solder.


----------



## mtrai

Ramad said:


> Congratulation on the new motherboard.
> 
> Don't let the BIOS layout play your enthusiasm down, it functions as it should. Unlock full AMD CBS menu and that is all you need. I have the X370 K7 version after getting ride of my CH6 and my opinion is that, the CH6 is no match for the X370 K7 because the K7 works as it should and the CH6 is flawed. The BIOS interface is classic style, but who cares if the BIOS does its work, you will probably never enter the BIOS again after tuning optimal settings.
> 
> Good luck with the new toy.


That is what I am trying to figure out...is how to unlock this one...it is different then asus lol...I could do those. However I am also thinking that right now until I can RMA my 2700X I am gonna be missing things in the bios. But right now I have lost ethernet connections. The bios style is not an issue...but it is not allowing to access to things...or I just do not know yet how gigabyte works things.


----------



## mtrai

I should be releasing my first modded Gigabyte x470 Aura gaming 7 bios shortly. I am currently cleaning it up some as there are a number of duplicate entries I enabled. This one is not modifying any code in the bios but is just un-hiding any thing that is just hidden. In order to install the bios you will need a bootable USB dos stick and the modified efiflash to bypass the gigabyte bios lock check.

It is based off the F4 bios version.

Download and follow the instructions below. 

/edit Imgur Album of most of the things you can now change...some are nice and some are not so nice...and some really are not needed.

https://imgur.com/a/YvDuQJ8

How to create a bootable USB stick: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-dos-from-usb/

The moddified efiflash is found here. It is named modded_0.65.zip

https://www.win-raid.com/t1361f16-F...-quot-Invalid-BIOS-image-quot-1.html#msg48828

Once you create the bootable usb dos stick copy the efiflash and the modded bios to the drive. Reboot select the USB drive 

command to flash is efiflash.exe romname.rom

Wait for it to complete.

Now go into your bios and profit...as there are a lot...and I mean a lot things now unlocked.

Please provide feedback and let me know what you think. I am working on some other options but those are gonna take a few days or so. 

Keep in mind there is always a risk in flashing any bios. On this board I strongly encourage you to set the bios switched to Single Bios...and set the bios to use the 2nd bios. If you need more clarification just ask.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> I should be releasing my first modded Gigabyte x470 Aura gaming 7 bios shortly. I am currently cleaning it up some as there are a number of duplicate entries I enabled. This one is not modifying any code in the bios but is just un-hiding any thing that is just hidden. In order to install the bios you will need a bootable USB dos stick and the modified efiflash to bypass the gigabyte bios lock check.
> 
> It is based off the F4 bios version.
> 
> Download and follow the instructions below.
> 
> /edit Imgur Album of most of the things you can now change...some are nice and some are not so nice...and some really are not needed.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/YvDuQJ8
> 
> How to create a bootable USB stick: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-dos-from-usb/
> 
> The moddified efiflash is found here. It is named modded_0.65.zip
> 
> https://www.win-raid.com/t1361f16-F...-quot-Invalid-BIOS-image-quot-1.html#msg48828
> 
> Once you create the bootable usb dos stick copy the efiflash and the modded bios to the drive. Reboot select the USB drive
> 
> command to flash is efiflash.exe romname.rom
> 
> Wait for it to complete.
> 
> Now go into your bios and profit...as there are a lot...and I mean a lot things now unlocked.
> 
> Please provide feedback and let me know what you think. I am working on some other options but those are gonna take a few days or so.
> 
> Keep in mind there is always a risk in flashing any bios. On this board I strongly encourage you to set the bios switched to Single Bios...and set the bios to use the 2nd bios. If you need more clarification just ask.


Flashed without any problems....just need to set my ram settings back up....and then I can test. So far, so good though. :thumb:


----------



## mtrai

Hequaqua said:


> Flashed without any problems....just need to set my ram settings back up....and then I can test. So far, so good though. :thumb:


I just added a memory failed_cnt counter...I can't expose but I was able to edit with a set number of memory training fails. So I set it to 3. I also exposed some more settings but testing.

Under Chipset ---->Southbridge---->SB MISC DEBUG is a nice option SB Clock Spread Spectrum it is what causes the bclk fluctuations.

About to do manually overide another important ram setting I remembered that is not exposed and once again can't expose it as an option. Dram Power Down Mode. With power down mode off it improve ram and ram latencies. 

I will upload this new test bios once I have tested this one.

Also there are a few options like EZOC in the peripherals menu that I cannot rehide for some reason but do nothing. However when you press them, it will appear that your bios is frozen but it not...you just need to use the right or left arrow and it releases control back to you. Gonna investigate this.

Honestly this is what the bios should be. Also I do not use onboard fans...but I think you should have quite a bit more fan control.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> I just added a memory failed_cnt counter...I can't expose but I was able to edit with a set number of memory training fails. So I set it to 3. I also exposed some more settings but testing.
> 
> Under Chipset ---->Southbridge---->SB MISC DEBUG is a nice option SB Clock Spread Spectrum it is what causes the bclk fluctuations.
> 
> About to do manually overide another important ram setting I remembered that is not exposed and once again can't expose it as an option. Dram Power Down Mode. With power down mode off it improve ram and ram latencies.
> 
> I will upload this new test bios once I have tested this one.
> 
> Also there are a few options like EZOC in the peripherals menu that I cannot rehide for some reason but do nothing. However when you press them, it will appear that your bios is frozen but it not...you just need to use the right or left arrow and it releases control back to you. Gonna investigate this.
> 
> Honestly this is what the bios should be. Also I do not use onboard fans...but I think you should have quite a bit more fan control.


K....great.

I just got my ram settings input...ran a quick run of TM5...passed, no issues. I use fan headers, but I use the Aorus App and save my profiles as xml...so I don't mess with them at all in the bios. 

About to run IBT AVX, and see if it will pass with all the voltages, timings that I was using....I forgot that when I flash I clear out my saved settings....you would think by now I would remember that....lol

Edit:
No issues with IBT AVX. I use 4096mb of ram for quick test, then I run it again using 13312mb. I will run it tomorrow. Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## LetoDaleko

Hey, thanks for elaborate input, this thread was an interesting read.

I build my first amd system in years last week, got my motherboard as a gift it is Gigabyte x470 Ultra Gaming, its ok for what it is, the voltages are bit all over the place and the bios is well - meh. Currently trying to decide which "high end" board I should get and I am really interested in Gigabyte x470 Gaming 7. Cant decide between it and C7H..

My main complains about current motherboard - I cant run my 2700x stable on 4.2 even with 1.5V, the max supported ram speed is 3200 and certainly want to go for 3600 on a ryzen system. 

Will be there any change with Gaming 7 or am I better of with C7H? Which ram exactly should i get to have stable 3400-3600 without much messing around? Currently I run Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz C15 XMP 2.0 with 14 15 15 15 30 timings, its hynix and I cant overclock it to 3200 on this board.


----------



## Maracus

LetoDaleko said:


> Hey, thanks for elaborate input, this thread was an interesting read.
> 
> I build my first amd system in years last week, got my motherboard as a gift it is Gigabyte x470 Ultra Gaming, its ok for what it is, the voltages are bit all over the place and the bios is well - meh. Currently trying to decide which "high end" board I should get and I am really interested in Gigabyte x470 Gaming 7. Cant decide between it and C7H..
> 
> My main complains about current motherboard - I cant run my 2700x stable on 4.2 even with 1.5V, the max supported ram speed is 3200 and certainly want to go for 3600 on a ryzen system.
> 
> Will be there any change with Gaming 7 or am I better of with C7H? Which ram exactly should i get to have stable 3400-3600 without much messing around? Currently I run Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz C15 XMP 2.0 with 14 15 15 15 30 timings, its hynix and I cant overclock it to 3200 on this board.


TBH I haven't even tried overclocking much with this board as I'm just on the default air cooler. I'm mostly playing games atm so the default 4.35ghz boost is all i need currently but i would like to try some BLCK overclock to 103 or 104 with some water cooling. 1.5v for 4.2 sounds kinda high, I would make sure your RAM stable without any OC?. I have F4-3600C16D-16GVK 16GB and have it running at 14-14-14-28 3200 atm im going to try for 3600 when I can be bothered. BTW I really like this board, apart from the first one which was DOA it has been decent.


----------



## LetoDaleko

Alright thx for the info. How does x470 gaming 7 compare to gaming ultra, realistically? Yes more vrm phases, higher possible ram clock, but atm 470x gigabyte gaming ultra is running just fine, all i need is better cooling for cpu so overdrive can run higher.. I am really not sure if the purchase is worth it. ( Its amazon for me, I would just return the current board and pay around 100 eu on top for gaming 7..)


----------



## mtrai

Just a quick update on the bio mod I am working...I have added a few more things...but unfortunately they have to be set with in the bios and remain hidden. I am working on enabling relaxed edc thottling. This is based on others work. Once I have confirmed that enabling this does not break anything I will release the bios. I have already released an early beta test mod bios. The beta mod bios does not break anything as it is only just showing hidden bios options, nothing was changed in the bios modules.

I was asked why q-flash and the like does not work with flashing the bios. In the Gigabyte x470 there is a check bit in the bios and the flasher unique to gigabyte. Someone else managed to modify the efiflash program to bypass that check bit to allow flashing but it has to be done in a dos environment.

So hopefully by Friday I will have some really ready for y'all.


----------



## Old_Rager

Quick question if I may, would someone mind explaining why on a default build (no OC mods), the Ryzen Master software reports that the EDC (CPU) is reporting as red and running at near 100% capacity when nothing has been done?


----------



## LetoDaleko

Got Gaming 7.

Can someone please give a short guide how to undervolt the cpu? The option under vcore is greyed out in bios..

And what are the best percision boost settings? 

With bckl set to 103 hw info reports peak frequency of 4,45ghz in windows, in games cpu runs lower. To be honest i see higher stable clock with msi afterburner in games without raising blck.
I am not sure if i lost my sillicon lottery on this chip, but the voltages required for straight oc are rather high - i need around 1 ,475 for 4,2Ghz all cores and cant get stable 4,3ghz at all. With percision boost on I am at 4,1-4,175 in games. 

Am I missing something or just medicore cpu sample?

Bios: F4


----------



## TwilightRavens

So this might be the wrong thread but I'll give it a shot, I have the Gigabyte Aorus X470 Ultra Gaming and when I go to adjust timings for my RAM in the BIOS and save it, if I boot into Windows it literally does not change the timings (read via CPU-Z which in my experience is usually reliable for it) and just keeps them what they are set for in XMP, even tried it without XMP and it just uses the default timings and default speed of 2133MHz even if I manually set it to 3200MHz. Btw the RAM kit is the G.Skill Ripjaws V Series DDR4 3200MHz (2 x 8GB) kit. And the CPU is the 2600X (not overclocked, just uses XFR and XFR2 and does what that does). Any ideas? The BIOS are updated to the latest F3 which was 8/8 and this issue persisted on F3g too. Lastly I think that kit is a Hynix kit and not a Samsung kit, but even still it should set them and not POST right if they aren't any good? Instead of just applying them and software in windows not detecting it.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Flashed the modded BIOS, works on my default settings (3466 @ 16-18-17-17-32-55-420T // 4100 @ 1.408 + extreme LLC). Nice to have a way to disable the spread spectrum, can you also enable PBO for non-X cpus?


----------



## LesPaulLover

Not sure if this has been mentioned (too many thread pages to comb through), but based on a tip I received MANUALLY ENABLING Precision Boost Overdrive has granted me higher sustained clockspeeds while gaming!

In the UEFI goto Peripherals ---> AMD CBS ---> NBIO Common Options ---> XFR Enhancement

Change the "Precision Boost Overdrive" setting from "AUTO" to "ENABLED."

I was getting 4100MHz - 4125MHz all-core speeds when playing battlefield 1. After doing this I'm getting a solid 4175-4199MHz while playing! This is while changing no other settings, and both ambient and CPU core temps are all the same.

Very interesting....


----------



## mtrai

tsamolotoff said:


> Flashed the modded BIOS, works on my default settings (3466 @ 16-18-17-17-32-55-420T // 4100 @ 1.408 + extreme LLC). Nice to have a way to disable the spread spectrum, can you also enable PBO for non-X cpus?


I have been looking at that and the edc relaxed throttling issues. Neither are as straight forward as my experience with ASUS 370 bios modding. I just can't seem to tell if the edc relaxed throttling is working or not. I am using another person work on this issue at win-raid. 

I honestly can't remember if PBO/ XFR worked on non x cpus with my previous board. THough I was looking at showing some of the things that should be there for PBO.

I think I might go with what I have done already as I have been using it since last week, only saw 1 more duplicate entry showing up I want to clean up. There might be a couple more I have overlooked, but will release it today after I make that clean up change. I will have to look at the PBO. Gigabyte pretty much butchered the bios in this layout in parts of it.

I cannot do a full change log as well quite frankly...it is just a totally different bios with so much access to things MSI hid. For example there are some MSI option, some I know what they do and some I don't to be honest. One like the MSI fto USB or something like that can help with you have misbehaving USB devices as reported elsewhere.

Some of these options you can access have no tool tip nor any info on google as they are meant for developer debugging but they do have some limited uses like the MSI one I mentioned, and of course having access to spread spectrum options. 

Also memory fail_cnt is set to 3 as that was the number we found best on the C6H bios once ASUS showed this option and allowed us to change it. Unfortunately, on gigabyte there is no way I can I show the option but I can set the training re-try number.

Let me have my coffee, and will get this out later...with a better write up on how to install.


----------



## kd5151

LetoDaleko said:


> Got Gaming 7.
> 
> Can someone please give a short guide how to undervolt the cpu? The option under vcore is greyed out in bios..
> 
> And what are the best percision boost settings?
> 
> With bckl set to 103 hw info reports peak frequency of 4,45ghz in windows, in games cpu runs lower. To be honest i see higher stable clock with msi afterburner in games without raising blck.
> I am not sure if i lost my sillicon lottery on this chip, but the voltages required for straight oc are rather high - i need around 1 ,475 for 4,2Ghz all cores and cant get stable 4,3ghz at all. With percision boost on I am at 4,1-4,175 in games.
> 
> Am I missing something or just medicore cpu sample?
> 
> Bios: F4


Go to voltage. Change vcore to normal by pressing shift and + or shift and - at the same time. That will unlock the offset. Then do shift + or shift - or just + or - buttons and lower it. Mine with -75 will give me about 1.2v stock. Monitor voltage in cpu-z. As for llc. Standard Normal and low should be more than good enough for undervolting.


----------



## Ramad

mtrai said:


> I have been looking at that and the edc relaxed throttling issues. Neither are as straight forward as my experience with ASUS 370 bios modding. I just can't seem to tell if the edc relaxed throttling is working or not. I am using another person work on this issue at win-raid.


I have posted about it (enabled vs disabled) in July last year: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-2490.html#post26256114 

You can use IBT AVX as a tool to find out if it's enabled or disabled.


----------



## mtrai

Ramad said:


> I have posted about it (enabled vs disabled) in July last year: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vi-overclocking-thread-2490.html#post26256114
> 
> You can use IBT AVX as a tool to find out if it's enabled or disabled.


That is the thing...it is hidden in the bios with no way to make it show in the bios. And it is disabled by default. Same for memory fail_cnt it is there but cannot be shown, but for that one I can hard set it in the bios to 3 instead 65355 or some other infinite memory boot training attempts.

The EDC relaxed throttling is a lower priority for me then the PBO options at this time. I really need to concentrate one issue at time.

Also PBO overclocking is totally missing from the f4 bios, they actually deleted the form but of course it still in there...so it does not show either.

Been having trouble finding older recent beta bios where these options are there and show.

I am making progress but it is much slower then on C6H or asus boards.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> That is the thing...it is hidden in the bios with no way to make it show in the bios. And it is disabled by default. Same for memory fail_cnt it is there but cannot be shown, but for that one I can hard set it in the bios to 3 instead 65355 or some other infinite memory boot training attempts.
> 
> The EDC relaxed throttling is a lower priority for me then the PBO options at this time. I really need to concentrate one issue at time.
> 
> Also PBO overclocking is totally missing from the f4 bios, they actually deleted the form but of course it still in there...so it does not show either.
> 
> Been having trouble finding older recent beta bios where these options are there and show.
> 
> I am making progress but it is much slower then on C6H or asus boards.


I have a couple of Beta bios....F4g and F4j. Maybe there is something in there that might help. I've attached them below.

View attachment F4g.zip

View attachment F4j.zip


----------



## LetoDaleko

kd5151 said:


> Go to voltage. Change vcore to normal by pressing shift and + or shift and - at the same time. That will unlock the offset. Then do shift + or shift - or just + or - buttons and lower it. Mine with -75 will give me about 1.2v stock. Monitor voltage in cpu-z. As for llc. Standard Normal and low should be more than good enough for undervolting.



Thanks a lot! Where do I find llc? (lol)


----------



## kd5151

LetoDaleko said:


> Thanks a lot! Where do I find llc? (lol)


In the same bios page as voltage. You can just leave on auto. You don't have to change it.


----------



## mtrai

Alrighty here is the first non test bios for our motherboard based on the final F4 bios from gigabyte.

I have been testing this for about week with a tweak or fix here and there.

First things first..the usual disclaimers apply. 

Second, since you are gonna be flashing your bios there is a step of prep work on the motherboard itself, make sure you have set your bios switches properly. Set the bios switch to single bios not dual bios. This will prevent the motherboard from copying the same bios to both other the other switch. This single/dual bios switch is the one closest to the PSU power cable. Single bios is pushed toward the psu cable. Now boot up verify each bios is working and booting correctly on the bio selector switch. This is the one closer to your GPU. My practice is then set the bios switch to furthest away from gpu to only use for flashing any bios including my modded bios. Why do I mention all this...is the dual bios is nice, it can be quarky and for no reason copy the bios to both bios when in dual mode. This method should prevent this entirely.

I can't really list all the changes...most are just allowing features to be accessed.

/edit Please make sure you write down or record all your bios settings including your ram timings, as they will be erased in the bios flash as well as any profile you have. It will erase your saved profiles as well. You should be able to restore profiles if you saved them to a USB stick, I forgot to test that.

Memory Fail_count is now enabled but not unhidable I set the fail count 3 in the actual bios. If you memory fails to train in 3 try the bios will load defaults. If 3 are too much please let me know. In the official gigabyte bios it is set 65000 something times. Insane, and it really should be showing in the bios options.

You can now set the cpu spread spectrum to disabled.

Due to the security check bit that the flasher has to check for you have to use this modified gigabyte flasher to bypass the check digit. It also has to be flashed in dos so you will need to create a bootable usb flash drive.

How to create a bootable USB stick: https://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-dos-from-usb/

Here is the link for the modified flasher.

https://www.win-raid.com/t1361f16-Fl....html#msg48828

Once you create the bootable usb dos stick copy the efiflash and the modded bios to the drive. Reboot select the USB drive 

The command to flash is efiflash.exe romname.rom no command line switches are needed at this time.

Wait for it to complete.


Finally I am re-using the first screenshot album since the unhidden options are the same the changes I have made over the last week were internal.

https://imgur.com/a/YvDuQJ8

Please provide feedback and let me know what you think. Keep in mind there is always a risk in flashing any bios. On this board I strongly encourage you to set the bios switched to Single Bios...and set the bios to use the 2nd bios. If you need more clarification just ask.

note: Relaxed edc throtting may be working. It is still a work in progress. 

PBO options including the scaler are gonna be a harder issue as I will need to find the last bios gigabyte had it showing in our bios. I have found a picture of one bios gigabyte twitter in Japan showing it in but cannot find that bios. Bios version F4e

http://forum.gigabyte.us/post/19954


----------



## mtrai

Hequaqua said:


> I have a couple of Beta bios....F4g and F4j. Maybe there is something in there that might help. I've attached them below.
> 
> View attachment 219610
> 
> View attachment 219612


Thanks so much...will look at them later...anything helps.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> Thanks so much...will look at them later...anything helps.


This should be F4e:

View attachment F4e.zip


----------



## arkantos91

Do you recommend updating to the latest AMD chipset driver?

Just released two days ago on the motherboard support page.


----------



## mtrai

Hequaqua said:


> This should be F4e:
> 
> View attachment 219642



THanks man...I think this will help as this is only one in the F4 I have confirmed the pbo xfr with scaler appear per a gigabyte japan tweet picture. I just woke up here so gonna dive into this bios later.

/edit WOW just thanks again for that...I now see what is missing. That F4e will be the magic bullet i think I needed. I will have to think on the best way to manage this. Already have some ideas rolling around my head. I will need to take some time to compare the difference line by line.


----------



## Old_Rager

*Quickly...*

Hey Buddy, thanks for everything...


----------



## mtrai

Old_Rager said:


> Hey Buddy, the order's asking for your phone number and email - ...


Ekk can you delete the pic


----------



## mtrai

Been hard at work on the bios today...since this morning's release...I just entered some new territory and need a couple of testers...I have managed to merge the C7H setup dxe file with mine. Unlock a buttload of options that exist by default in the C7H PM if you are willing to test. With doing it this way, I want to take it in steps and have a couple of people test for a few days. I will be back with a new screenshot album. Everything that I previous unhid, or gave access remains..however edc throttling is now there as an option, not tested **** this is huge.

Image album on Imgur of this new test bios.

https://imgur.com/a/gIdd9ik


----------



## kalmo23

mtrai said:


> Been hard at work on the bios today...since this morning's release...I just entered some new territory and need a couple of testers...I have managed to merge the C7H setup dxe file with mine. Unlock a buttload of options that exist by default in the C7H PM if you are willing to test. With doing it this way, I want to take it in steps and have a couple of people test for a few days. I will be back with a new screenshot album. Everything that I previous unhid, or gave access remains..however edc throttling is now there as an option, not tested **** this is huge.
> 
> Image album on Imgur of this new test bios.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gIdd9ik


Hey just wanna say your work is the best. Just wondering about the EDC fix, does this mean that we can increase it more then 168 A? What about the TDC? Anyways i just want to thank you for all the work you have put on the biosmodding


----------



## mtrai

kalmo23 said:


> Hey just wanna say your work is the best. Just wondering about the EDC fix, does this mean that we can increase it more then 168 A? What about the TDC? Anyways i just want to thank you for all the work you have put on the biosmodding


honestly I am having a few issues with with what I did...to get it all showing...mainly voltage issues so I can't say just yes other then I was able to get it access in the bios. Will take some time and testing.


----------



## Copyright

Just got a new RTX 2080 and it will not function correctly.. sometimes it makes it into windows and sometimes it does not. When it does make it in it locks up.. nothing but problems. Not sure if this is a compatibility issue or the card is a dud which is likely my luck. Just updated to F4 bios... about to test and see if it works.


----------



## mtrai

Folks I just gonna lay it out..this motherboard decided not to boot this morning...no light no anything, after swapping everything I could which was everything the motherboard was dead. So now I am facing the choice of getting replacement, or getting 1 of 2 other ones. I am leaning towards a different one. Part of of is due to I understand both of their bios better...I just do not know what do. I want to support this board but the bios is a F'ing mess. So I am torn I have a few days to decide. What this means is I cannot release any bios for this board as I will not unless I can test it. It just would not boot, not even lights. The issue I was having did not cause anything...it was lower voltages was the issue.


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> Folks I just gonna lay it out..this motherboard decided not to boot this morning...no light no anything, after swapping everything I could which was everything the motherboard was dead. So now I am facing the choice of getting replacement, or getting 1 of 2 other ones. I am leaning towards a different one. Part of of is due to I understand both of their bios better...I just do not know what do. I want to support this board but the bios is a F'ing mess. So I am torn I have a few days to decide. What this means is I cannot release any bios for this board as I will not unless I can test it. It just would not boot, not even lights. The issue I was having did not cause anything...it was lower voltages was the issue.


Neither bios would boot?


----------



## Copyright

mtrai said:


> Folks I just gonna lay it out..this motherboard decided not to boot this morning...no light no anything, after swapping everything I could which was everything the motherboard was dead. So now I am facing the choice of getting replacement, or getting 1 of 2 other ones. I am leaning towards a different one. Part of of is due to I understand both of their bios better...I just do not know what do. I want to support this board but the bios is a F'ing mess. So I am torn I have a few days to decide. What this means is I cannot release any bios for this board as I will not unless I can test it. It just would not boot, not even lights. The issue I was having did not cause anything...it was lower voltages was the issue.


Yup, I am done also.... issues since day one.. now primary bios is corrupted.. I can flash it and get POST again and it will go into windows.. I try to reboot to go into bios and it will never POST again..


----------



## Hequaqua

Copyright said:


> Yup, I am done also.... issues since day one.. now primary bios is corrupted.. I can flash it and get POST again and it will go into windows.. I try to reboot to go into bios and it will never POST again..


One you have flashed the primary, boot into the bios, and flip the switch to the back-up bios position. Flash the newest bios. Keep the bios switch set as is....and the primary should not be corrupted if you have the bios switch set to single mode. Reboot, and the secondary bios should be fine. Just have to double check the switches when doing it. 

I've had to this one....but it worked like a charm, and F2 bios is safe in the primary slot....F4 is in the back-up slot. Actually had no issues with doing it this way. Takes some time and you have to watch what you are doing closely, but worked for me. I use the back-up as the one to always flash and test.


----------



## mtrai

Hequaqua said:


> Neither bios would boot?


It would not even post, no lights, no fans, no anything. Tried with different bios settings. It is not he PSU as it works fine with other hardware, nor the ram. I am just trying to decide what do at the moment. Personally I kind of lose faith in a product that fails like this so fast. Maybe just a bad board but still.

/edit it was not the bios.


----------



## Copyright

Hequaqua said:


> One you have flashed the primary, boot into the bios, and flip the switch to the back-up bios position. Flash the newest bios. Keep the bios switch set as is....and the primary should not be corrupted if you have the bios switch set to single mode. Reboot, and the secondary bios should be fine. Just have to double check the switches when doing it.
> 
> I've had to this one....but it worked like a charm, and F2 bios is safe in the primary slot....F4 is in the back-up slot. Actually had no issues with doing it this way. Takes some time and you have to watch what you are doing closely, but worked for me. I use the back-up as the one to always flash and test.


I finally got it working.. I had to use switch into 2nd slot position to use second bios to POST.. then while in bios I flipped to switch one and updated. This is what I had been doing over and over but kept getting corruption. THis time around I caught it while posting for its first time that it would post and made my bios changes.. now all seems stable. 

Can someone explain the two switches? Current'y both are in port 1. I have Bios F4 on primary and F4e on Backup bios. It appears the bottom switch will switch between the two bios? At least this is how I got it to finally POST when the issues started. By the way this ALL started when I got this new RTX 2080 video card which we think is bad.. not sure if it hurt the board or the board hurt it. I got an RMA out for the card. Truly wish I stuck with what I have used most over the past 20 years.. Asus..


----------



## Hequaqua

mtrai said:


> It would not even post, no lights, no fans, no anything. Tried with different bios settings. It is not he PSU as it works fine with other hardware, nor the ram. I am just trying to decide what do at the moment. Personally I kind of lose faith in a product that fails like this so fast. Maybe just a bad board but still.
> 
> /edit it was not the bios.


Well, that bites.....sorry to hear. 



Copyright said:


> I finally got it working.. I had to use switch into 2nd slot position to use second bios to POST.. then while in bios I flipped to switch one and updated. This is what I had been doing over and over but kept getting corruption. THis time around I caught it while posting for its first time that it would post and made my bios changes.. now all seems stable.
> 
> Can someone explain the two switches? Current'y both are in port 1. I have Bios F4 on primary and F4e on Backup bios. It appears the bottom switch will switch between the two bios? At least this is how I got it to finally POST when the issues started. By the way this ALL started when I got this new RTX 2080 video card which we think is bad.. not sure if it hurt the board or the board hurt it. I got an RMA out for the card. Truly wish I stuck with what I have used most over the past 20 years.. Asus..












I had the Asus Strix X470.....didn't care for it...had a issue with it....sent it back and picked-up this board. I've been really happy with it.


----------



## Copyright

Hequaqua said:


> Well, that bites.....sorry to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Asus Strix X470.....didn't care for it...had a issue with it....sent it back and picked-up this board. I've been really happy with it.


I guess I am not understanding how the dual bios functions. I see one switch will flip between the two bios chips. I got it back up and going again but now with F4 I need to fix my memory timings.. 

Can someone help me with this? I have the TeamGroup 3200mhz Samsung B-die 4x8gb. At one point I had stability just be bumping DRAM voltage to 1.39V and using XMP profile. I only set the speed manually to 3200. I understand doing a manual timing entry will help gain stability but I also get lost trying to accomplish this. Thx for any help. If I can get the Memory back stable at 3200mhz I would be golden. 

For whatever strange reason.. when I would reflash the primary bios to F4 from within the backup bios (flip switch to 1 prior to flashing) and it would boot back up into windows... I would restart so I could go back and start changing my bios settings but upon reboot it would not POST ever again. I would have to go back into bios 2 and reflash again. This time I caught it on first POST and went into bios and made my changes.. now primary bios is booting from a cold boot and restarting without issue. I have been debating the Asus C7H or Asrock Taichi if I cannot get this thing working correctly. Most of my issues my stem from just memory although when I was having these strange post issues hte ram was only 2133.


----------



## Hequaqua

Copyright said:


> I guess I am not understanding how the dual bios functions. I see one switch will flip between the two bios chips. I got it back up and going again but now with F4 I need to fix my memory timings..
> 
> Can someone help me with this? I have the TeamGroup 3200mhz Samsung B-die 4x8gb. At one point I had stability just be bumping DRAM voltage to 1.39V and using XMP profile. I only set the speed manually to 3200. I understand doing a manual timing entry will help gain stability but I also get lost trying to accomplish this. Thx for any help. If I can get the Memory back stable at 3200mhz I would be golden.
> 
> For whatever strange reason.. when I would reflash the primary bios to F4 from within the backup bios (flip switch to 1 prior to flashing) and it would boot back up into windows... I would restart so I could go back and start changing my bios settings but upon reboot it would not POST ever again. I would have to go back into bios 2 and reflash again. This time I caught it on first POST and went into bios and made my changes.. now primary bios is booting from a cold boot and restarting without issue. I have been debating the Asus C7H or Asrock Taichi if I cannot get this thing working correctly. Most of my issues my stem from just memory although when I was having these strange post issues hte ram was only 2133.


The best results for memory are by using the calculator....although I don't use the suggested voltage. I run the calculator then take a screen shot with my phone or tablet. It does take a little work, but worth it in the long run. ATM, I'm running my GSkill 3200 kit at 3466CL14(it will not pass memory testing, but runs fine otherwise) with 1.43v set in the bios. Provided you can keep your ram cool.....voltages aren't really a issue. I also am using 1.1v on the SoC. I read somewhere...not sure where....can't find it....it was here on OCN though...that any oc'ing of ram...you should use 1.1v SoC. I've had good luck. I can post my 3400 timings as a guide for you. I'm not sure if they will work, but you can try them. [Posted at the end, these timings do pass memory testing]

As for the bios switches....it is a bit confusing....I will admit. I never change the SB switch. I leave it as single bios. I boot into the primary bios.....and then flip the switch to the secondary(back-up) bios to flash it. I've only had to do this once...so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Copyright

Hequaqua said:


> The best results for memory are by using the calculator....although I don't use the suggested voltage. I run the calculator then take a screen shot with my phone or tablet. It does take a little work, but worth it in the long run. ATM, I'm running my GSkill 3200 kit at 3466CL14(it will not pass memory testing, but runs fine otherwise) with 1.43v set in the bios. Provided you can keep your ram cool.....voltages aren't really a issue. I also am using 1.1v on the SoC. I read somewhere...not sure where....can't find it....it was here on OCN though...that any oc'ing of ram...you should use 1.1v SoC. I've had good luck. I can post my 3400 timings as a guide for you. I'm not sure if they will work, but you can try them. [Posted at the end, these timings do pass memory testing]
> 
> As for the bios switches....it is a bit confusing....I will admit. I never change the SB switch. I leave it as single bios. I boot into the primary bios.....and then flip the switch to the secondary(back-up) bios to flash it. I've only had to do this once...so I guess I'm lucky.
> 
> 
> View attachment 220286


I will mess with it.. honestly from what I read the Asus CH7 is a lot easier to get stable when it comes to ram because of the bulit in profiles. For me it needs to pass memtest or I won't be satisified.


----------



## Hequaqua

Copyright said:


> I will mess with it.. honestly from what I read the Asus CH7 is a lot easier to get stable when it comes to ram because of the bulit in profiles. For me it needs to pass memtest or I won't be satisified.



3400CL14 will pass whatever I throw at it....but my ram is Samsung B-Die(that helps).

I use Karhu memtest to do a quick check(it's good at finding errors right off). Then I normally run TM5(5 cycles first to just test), then I run 15. Then I run HCI to at least 400%....if I'm not rushed 800%+.

My buddy has a CH7 and he still had to put his timings in manually for stability and to tighten up them up. We have the same kit actually. 

Again, to get the best timings/speed....you will have to work at it. You have to remember that the XMP profiles are really for Intel...not AMD. With 4*8, it will be even a little more work I would think. I have a x370 board(MSI), and I had the X470 Strix, they all would run the rated speeds(3200)...but they did take a little effort to get them there. I had a set of Corsair in the beginning, and those never ran higher than 2933. I sent them back....got GSkill. I don't think I'll ever buy another mfg. unless GSkill starts making bad products....lol


----------



## Copyright

Hequaqua said:


> 3400CL14 will pass whatever I throw at it....but my ram is Samsung B-Die(that helps).
> 
> I use Karhu memtest to do a quick check(it's good at finding errors right off). Then I normally run TM5(5 cycles first to just test), then I run 15. Then I run HCI to at least 400%....if I'm not rushed 800%+.
> 
> My buddy has a CH7 and he still had to put his timings in manually for stability and to tighten up them up. We have the same kit actually.
> 
> Again, to get the best timings/speed....you will have to work at it. You have to remember that the XMP profiles are really for Intel...not AMD. With 4*8, it will be even a little more work I would think. I have a x370 board(MSI), and I had the X470 Strix, they all would run the rated speeds(3200)...but they did take a little effort to get them there. I had a set of Corsair in the beginning, and those never ran higher than 2933. I sent them back....got GSkill. I don't think I'll ever buy another mfg. unless GSkill starts making bad products....lol


 Yup Samsung B Die here also. Team Group Dark Pro 4 sticks of 8gb. I have seen hit or miss with Asus for memory but overall I have been seeing its easier to get working. The Gigabyte Bios is really lacking in comparison to me. I picked up the CH7 today. Came home and my PC would not wake from sleep. In 10 years these are the most annoying problems I have ever had. I am sure wiht more tweaking I could get it there. I just prefer the Asus software and Bios.. It's something I know well.


----------



## Hequaqua

Copyright said:


> Yup Samsung B Die here also. Team Group Dark Pro 4 sticks of 8gb. I have seen hit or miss with Asus for memory but overall I have been seeing its easier to get working. The Gigabyte Bios is really lacking in comparison to me. I picked up the CH7 today. Came home and my PC would not wake from sleep. In 10 years these are the most annoying problems I have ever had. I am sure wiht more tweaking I could get it there. I just prefer the Asus software and Bios.. It's something I know well.


I hear ya. I know the MSI well....but at least this board has more options. 

Maybe I'm just lucky.....I love this board...and have no issues really.


----------



## Ramad

Copyright said:


> I guess I am not understanding how the dual bios functions. I see one switch will flip between the two bios chips. I got it back up and going again but now with F4 I need to fix my memory timings..
> 
> Can someone help me with this? I have the TeamGroup 3200mhz Samsung B-die 4x8gb. At one point I had stability just be bumping DRAM voltage to 1.39V and using XMP profile. I only set the speed manually to 3200. I understand doing a manual timing entry will help gain stability but I also get lost trying to accomplish this. Thx for any help. If I can get the Memory back stable at 3200mhz I would be golden.
> 
> For whatever strange reason.. when I would reflash the primary bios to F4 from within the backup bios (flip switch to 1 prior to flashing) and it would boot back up into windows... I would restart so I could go back and start changing my bios settings but upon reboot it would not POST ever again. I would have to go back into bios 2 and reflash again. This time I caught it on first POST and went into bios and made my changes.. now primary bios is booting from a cold boot and restarting without issue. I have been debating the Asus C7H or Asrock Taichi if I cannot get this thing working correctly. Most of my issues my stem from just memory although when I was having these strange post issues hte ram was only 2133.


Set the BIOS switches to Backup BIOS in Single Mode, enter Q-flash then switch to Main BIOS and choose the BIOS file and flash it. Don't flash the same BIOS version that is already is installed but flash another BIOS version to make sure that the BIOS ROM is overwritten. I recommend that you try flashing BIOS version F2 with AGESA 1.0.0.2a because AGESA 1.0.0.4 is a mess right now (CLDO_VDDP flips between cold boots and CKE is a mess). 

Remember to set CAD Bus Settings Timings (all 3 of them)to: 1 instead of AUTO or 0, because Gigabyte made those defaults to *11*-0-0 which is wrong (could be a typing mistake on their side which causes the PC to fail on boot or fail while testing if XMP profiles are used). They should default to 0-0-0 when set to AUTO but they don't, this is another reason to avoid using AUTO settings on any motherboard, not just Gigabyte in this case. 

Send me a PM if you are interested in timings for your RAM and I will send you a set of timings that you can use for your system.


----------



## cicero s

Got my corsair ram xmp profile working with BIOS F4.

Version 5.20 seems 'kind of' outdated because I was't able to find single x470 motherboard that has it on QVL. DRAM calculator suggests a slower (but working) timing set. Anyway, hope this might help out the people who still use this old ram kit.

Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 (*version 5.20*), CMK16GX4M2B3000C15, Hynix AFR.

load up the XMP profile
-ProcODT 68.6
-PowerDown Enable
-GearDown Enable

* EDIT: this ram is pretty adamant on the frequency. A cl14 timing which is originally aimed for 2933 (from the calculator) doesn't work but it is solid for 3000.


* EDIT2 : 14-16-16-16-34, 50(tRC), ProcODT 68.6, 1.34V, and the rest all auto.


----------



## Copyright

Hequaqua said:


> I hear ya. I know the MSI well....but at least this board has more options.
> 
> Maybe I'm just lucky.....I love this board...and have no issues really.


Got the Asus CH7 and it posted right away.. matter fact it never NOT posted like the Gigabyte did often if I made any change in bios it resulted in me resetting things etc. Stuck the ram DOCP profile on.. 3200 booted up.. failed memtest... I had read the board runs volage a hair under spec on ram.. gave it a bump to 1.37V and it passed everything I could throw at it. Everything just works now.. the only issue I ran into is wiht AI Suite 3 which I love for fan control.. there is a conflict with CAM or CUE 3rd party software. If I did a fan calibration for fan control PC just shuts off. Read its a known issue. Killed CAM and CUE ran calibration.. turned everything back on and all is running smooth with the best fan control I have ever used.... and I have used many brands. Gigabyte would not slow my fans down enough.. I can drop another 100rpm with Asus board and that makes all the difference. Good bye Gigabyte. You were a better looking board but for me you were just full of issues. I also found another group of guys having same issue with bios 1 getting corrupted for no reason.. FYI cinebench score was exact same incase anyone was curious.


----------



## Hequaqua

Copyright said:


> Got the Asus CH7 and it posted right away.. matter fact it never NOT posted like the Gigabyte did often if I made any change in bios it resulted in me resetting things etc. Stuck the ram DOCP profile on.. 3200 booted up.. failed memtest... I had read the board runs volage a hair under spec on ram.. gave it a bump to 1.37V and it passed everything I could throw at it. Everything just works now.. the only issue I ran into is wiht AI Suite 3 which I love for fan control.. there is a conflict with CAM or CUE 3rd party software. If I did a fan calibration for fan control PC just shuts off. Read its a known issue. Killed CAM and CUE ran calibration.. turned everything back on and all is running smooth with the best fan control I have ever used.... and I have used many brands. Gigabyte would not slow my fans down enough.. I can drop another 100rpm with Asus board and that makes all the difference. Good bye Gigabyte. You were a better looking board but for me you were just full of issues. I also found another group of guys having same issue with bios 1 getting corrupted for no reason.. FYI cinebench score was exact same incase anyone was curious.


Glad it's working for you.....as I said...my board has been solid. As for fan control.....10% seems fine to me....that's what I can take them to on this board. 

I had the AI Suite installed when I had my Strix board. My friend that has the CH7 says it's junk.....I didn't think much of it either really. I was partial to MSI's Command Center. Gigabyte's AppCenter isn't horrible though...just takes some time figuring out what you want....I save all my fan profiles...so I can ramp them up or down, depending on what I'm doing(ie, IBT, benchmarks, gaming, etc).

As long as you're happy, I guess that's all that counts....:thumb:


----------



## Zerotre

available the F5 bios for gaming 7 with agesa 1.0.0.4

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_1.0_f5.zip


----------



## Copyright

Hequaqua said:


> Glad it's working for you.....as I said...my board has been solid. As for fan control.....10% seems fine to me....that's what I can take them to on this board.
> 
> I had the AI Suite installed when I had my Strix board. My friend that has the CH7 says it's junk.....I didn't think much of it either really. I was partial to MSI's Command Center. Gigabyte's AppCenter isn't horrible though...just takes some time figuring out what you want....I save all my fan profiles...so I can ramp them up or down, depending on what I'm doing(ie, IBT, benchmarks, gaming, etc).
> 
> As long as you're happy, I guess that's all that counts....:thumb:


Much happier... 10% isnt the same on the Asus.. the gigabyte would not go below a certain RPM on my fans that Asus would easily take them to. The bios is far better. I have been building PC's for 20 years and have never found a better fan control than Asus. I also save my own fan profiles after calibration like you do. I see the new F5 bios is out.. I might flash my old board with that and do a little build on the side for a buddy. I know the Backup bios works so not a total loss. Gigabyte RMA process sucks last time i used it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Copyright said:


> Much happier... 10% isnt the same on the Asus.. the gigabyte would not go below a certain RPM on my fans that Asus would easily take them to. The bios is far better. I have been building PC's for 20 years and have never found a better fan control than Asus. I also save my own fan profiles after calibration like you do. I see the new F5 bios is out.. I might flash my old board with that and do a little build on the side for a buddy. I know the Backup bios works so not a total loss. Gigabyte RMA process sucks last time i used it.


Hmmm....well....I guess it would depend on the rated rpm's for the fans....I got mine as low as 350rpm.

Yea, I just flashed the F5. Took about 5 minutes to put my 3400CL14 timings in and set up my voltages, booted right into the OS.

My buddy say's I'm just have some sort of "luck" with hardware...lol 

EDIT: I'm also running the latest "fast" ring of Windows....no issues with it either.....so far.<fingers crossed>

EDIT II: Just popped in my head...but doesn't Gigabyte offer a replacement bios chip. If I'm not mistaken, it pops right out of the board. Not sure that would help if there were other problems, but a thought.


----------



## LesPaulLover

2600x all-core-stable @ 4.225GHz @ 1.375Vcore (spikes to 1.400Vcore sometimes under load)

No idea why the motherboard's DEFAULT settings were pushing me as high as 1.500Vcore+ when trying to push the CPU to 4.200GHz (automatically ... using XFR/PBO)


----------



## paih85

LesPaulLover said:


> 2600x all-core-stable @ 4.225GHz @ 1.375Vcore (spikes to 1.400Vcore sometimes under load)
> 
> No idea why the motherboard's DEFAULT settings were pushing me as high as 1.500Vcore+ when trying to push the CPU to 4.200GHz (automatically ... using XFR/PBO)


SOC voltage:?
vcore LLC:?
Soc LLC:?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Well, seems just a minor improvement for nvme users coming with new BIOS after over a month since last one ***?, still waiting for Agesa 1.0.0.5 

F5 "Add NVMe configuration item"


----------



## LesPaulLover

paih85 said:


> SOC voltage:?
> vcore LLC:?
> Soc LLC:?


2600x @ 4.225GHz
16GB DDR$ @ 3400MHz (TeamGroup SKU: TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01) 14-14-14-28-42
DRAM Voltage: 1.400v
SOC voltage: 1.1325v
Vcore LLC: Turbo
SOC LLC: High

This is, as far as I'm concerned, 100% stable:

240 minutes MemTest86
15 minutes OCCT: CPU, 60 minutes OCCT: Linpack
120 minutes AIDA64 (CPU/FPU/Cache/RAM)
120 minutes ASUS Realbench Stress Test
Crysis 3 "Skybox Test"

Many HOURS of gaming including Battlefield 1, Pillars of Eternity 2, Dragon Quest 11, Civilization 6, Overwatch and several others. Max CPU temp. spikes running like this roughly 20c lower than running stock w/ XFR/PBO.


----------



## arkantos91

With F5 my Kingston ram for the first time ever are able to work with (at least one of) their factory XMP profile without any issue.

Before I had blue screen if I even tried to turn that on and so had to manually input memory timings using DRAM calculator.

I also hit the highest score I ever achieved in Cinebench, so that's impressing considering no manual tuning was required!


----------



## MGeaR356

Got a heart attack when my mobo got the below issue.. Thankfully it was resolved after toggling to backup bios and flash F5 to main bios.. 

Any had similar experience? So far it's booting up normally with F5 on main bios with my old aggressive settings 3400 14-14-14-22 

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/4900/x470-gaming-boot-any-bioses


----------



## AlphaC

MGeaR356 , it seems like your memory wasn't fully stable and it corrupted something on the main BIOS.

That's my preliminary diagnosis based on your CMR16GX4M2A2666C16 memory. 2666C16 is unlikely to be B-die.


----------



## MGeaR356

oh actually my ram is https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075NVJNL3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

its a b-die.. but it was stable over last 2months.. just shut down as per normal and on it after 10mins, the issue started.


----------



## AlphaC

Must be low/mid quality B-die as it is 3600C18 , which is roughly 3200C16. High quality B-die is 3600C15, 3200C14 , 3600C16.

I would definitely ensure memory is stable.


----------



## MGeaR356

AlphaC said:


> Must be low/mid quality B-die as it is 3600C18 , which is roughly 3200C16. High quality B-die is 3600C15, 3200C14 , 3600C16.
> 
> I would definitely ensure memory is stable.


oh i see.. any recommendation for stability? I ran prime 95 blend for 1hr and all good.. 

games like overwatch also ran fine..daily usage no BSOD or hangs

to also note i am running BCLK 100.75 with offset of -0.500 for my 2600X

my ram voltage is at 1.49 and anything lower would be unstable.


----------



## AlphaC

Try running HCI memtest , google stress app, and memtest86 (takes a long time get error)

I've used BOINC applications such as [email protected] from CERN as a real-world application to test it as well after the initial runs of the above.

If your SOC voltage isn't 1.05V or 1.1V I'd try experimenting with that range.


----------



## MGeaR356

AlphaC said:


> Try running HCI memtest , google stress app, and memtest86 (takes a long time get error)
> 
> I've used BOINC applications such as [email protected] from CERN as a real-world application to test it as well after the initial runs of the above.
> 
> If your SOC voltage isn't 1.05V or 1.1V I'd try experimenting with that range.


Thanks mate.. Will try and report


----------



## Maracus

Anyone got F4-3600C16D-16GVK with this board and running 3466mhz? Painfully trying to dial it in. Also I wish all the memory option where under the same tab ie. Geardown etc being under Peripherals/AMD CBS.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I can even run 3600 on this board and it feels stable in games and on desktop, but it isnt, because it fails in memory stress tests. Only memory settings running without error for many days and even months can be considered as stable. I hope Zen 2 will be it memory wise. In the meantime im still waiting for agesa 1.0.0.5.


----------



## AlphaC

Maracus said:


> Anyone got F4-3600C16D-16GVK with this board and running 3466mhz? Painfully trying to dial it in. Also I wish all the memory option where under the same tab ie. Geardown etc being under Peripherals/AMD CBS.


R7 1700X + 3466C14 , Prime95 + memtest + HCI memtest + Google stress app test + [email protected] Home stable (over 48 hours of continuous crunching)

It was achieved using BCLK and also using the Ryzen memory calculator as baseline. It should be easier with R7 2700X!

The key thing to remember is that you're better off stepping up from the 2666MHz mem divider one step at a time and using memory training at each point (don't use Fast boot).

SOC Voltage is another thing you need to be mindful of. 1.05V-1.1V usually is the number you need for anything past 3200MHz effective divider.

Geardown seems to be hit or miss, CL14 is an even timing so you ought to be fine.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Maracus said:


> Anyone got F4-3600C16D-16GVK with this board and running 3466mhz? Painfully trying to dial it in. Also I wish all the memory option where under the same tab ie. Geardown etc being under Peripherals/AMD CBS.


I cannot run ANY DRAM overclock with "geardown mode" disabled. PC wont even boot at all without that on for me.


----------



## LesPaulLover

AlphaC said:


> SOC Voltage is another thing you need to be mindful of. 1.05V-1.1V usually is the number you need for anything past 3200MHz


Really? My DRAM (TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01) rated for 3200MHz running @ 3400MHz requires 1.13500 SOC Voltage and 1.4000 DRAM Voltage. 

W/ SOC LLC set to high.

Maybe ill run some more MemTest86


----------



## AlphaC

LLC high has minor VDroop per dinos22's testing , which would make your effective SOC voltage close to 1.1


----------



## Ceremony64

*DRAM Voltage issue*

I've got a major issue with my board. Going into standby and waking up sometimes resets the "DRAM Channel A/B Voltage" to the default of ~1.2V. Here's the bug in action: 



 (Sorry about that shoddy camera work)

*How to reproduce*


Go in BIOS and set some non-default "DRAM Channel A/B Voltage", such as 1.3V.
Boot and open some voltage monitoring software like HWinfo to check DRAM voltage and confirm RAM voltage is around the one you set
Go into standby aka sleep
Wake up
Check DRAM voltage (if it didn't reset to ~1.2V, repeat steps 3 to 5, may take dozens of attempts)
The voltage stays at 1.2V even if you reboot. Only saving (unchanged) BIOS settings again fixes it temporarily

*BIOS versions tested*
F4g, F4 and the latest F5 BIOS are all affected.
Previous BIOS versions untested.

I already contacted Gigabyte support but no helpful responses just yet, only the usual troubleshooting (reflash BIOS, use our bloatware to check voltage, etc.).

Anyone else having this weird issue? Maybe you already experienced instability after waking up your PC before?


----------



## AlphaC

What power supply are you using? This is a question few people get asked but it may have to do with low power state support on the PSU. With Intel 4th gen and later , PSUs were revised to allow for new C-states (idle power states).

Also are you using XMP?

Are you using any special driver packages for your keyboard or mouse? (i.e. Logitech / Corsair Razer / Steelseries software)

What are your power settings in Windows and what updates do you have?

Is it a monitoring delay issue or does opening and closing hwinfo64 result in this 1.2V DRAM voltage?


-----------------


Re: Linux support


k10temp reports T_Die and T_Ctl now


However, it87 package has been removed from github. https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IT87-Linux-Driver-Axing


IT87 in mainline is missing the IT8686 https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/hwmon/it87.c


See also https://forum.level1techs.com/t/i-p...oring-driver-need-some-help-testing-it/132675


----------



## Ceremony64

AlphaC said:


> What power supply are you using? This is a question few people get asked but it may have to do with low power state support on the PSU. With Intel 4th gen and later , PSUs were revised to allow for new C-states (idle power states).
> 
> Also are you using XMP?
> 
> Are you using any special driver packages for your keyboard or mouse? (i.e. Logitech / Corsair Razer / Steelseries software)
> 
> What are your power settings in Windows and what updates do you have?
> 
> Is it a monitoring delay issue or does opening and closing hwinfo64 result in this 1.2V DRAM voltage?



PSU: Corsair AX860i
XMP: Nope, as the profile is not bootable on Ryzen. Also, in the video I reset BIOS to the defaults and only edit the DRAM voltage (1.4V in this case)
Extra drivers: nope, no setpoint, no corsair bloatware, nothing. Only the drivers required for the bios (chipset, lan, etc) as well as for my nvidia card. The only extra "unusual" driver ive got installed is the Samsung NVMe driver


It is not a delay issue and restarting HWinfo or even the whole computer (yes, it even survives reboots and full shut offs with power loss!) does not fix the issue: The DRAM voltage will remain at ~1.2V. Also, with RAM OCed, the system becomes unstable due to the low DRAM voltage, so it is not just reporting the wrong value while delivering the correct voltage.

The only way to temporarily fix it, is reapply the BIOS settings (enter bios, save & quit).


----------



## AlphaC

I think I found the reasoning.


X370 and X470 BIOs follow the same update cycle (AGESA code from AMD), but on F23 on X370 some people experienced a similar issue with sleep (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...gabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion-343.html)


I would try the older BIOS but also I would ensure your RAM is fully stable on the newer BIOS. I'm not sure if you had memory training when doing your memory settings and such or what kit you have.



This is not a board specific issue but one that is derived from newer AGESA.


see also https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683


----------



## Ceremony64

AlphaC said:


> I think I found the reasoning.
> 
> 
> X370 and X470 BIOs follow the same update cycle (AGESA code from AMD), but on F23 on X370 some people experienced a similar issue with sleep (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...gabyte-ga-ax370-gaming-k7-discussion-343.html)
> 
> 
> I would try the older BIOS but also I would ensure your RAM is fully stable on the newer BIOS. I'm not sure if you had memory training when doing your memory settings and such or what kit you have.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a board specific issue but one that is derived from newer AGESA.
> 
> 
> see also https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683


I'd have to revert to the first BIOS then (F2).
For now, I'll wait for Gigabytes response, as they have finally forwarded it from their generic help desk to someone/someteam else down the line. Or AGESA 1.0.0.5 which should be out by the end of the month. Hopefully that addresses the issue.



FYI, I have the G.Skill F4-3600C19-16GSXW kit with Hynix CJR C-dies (2x 16GB DR). XMP profile is not bootable. Running it at 16-17-17-34 1T 3266MT/s. Can't get the timings any lower. I managed to boot 3466, but couldn't get it stable.


For the time being i'll just hibernate instead, as that doesn't seem to trigger the issue so far...



P.S. I somewhat doubt RAM training is the issue here, as the issue is voltage resetting and not unstable RAM (that is just a result of it).


----------



## AlphaC

Oh I think I know your issue. You're running odd timings. With gear down mode you want to have even timings.


Try 16-18-18-38 3200MT/s and 16-16-16-36 3200MT/s



It's not a hynix thing, although Hynix is harder to stabilize the R7 2700X is more tolerant than the R7 1700X was.
Also try Ryzen memory calculator timings but make sure to use even numbers where possible for the main timings:https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## Ceremony64

AlphaC said:


> Oh I think I know your issue. You're running odd timings. With gear down mode you want to have even timings.
> 
> 
> Try 16-18-18-38 3200MT/s and 16-16-16-36 3200MT/s
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a hynix thing, although Hynix is harder to stabilize the R7 2700X is more tolerant than the R7 1700X was.
> Also try Ryzen memory calculator timings but make sure to use even numbers where possible for the main timings:https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html


No, that has to be unrelated. Only tCL seems to be forced to an even number with GearDown enabled. Also, as stated previously: No matter what I run my RAM, be it defaults, or tweaked, the voltage bug occurs and resets the DRAM voltage to 1.224V according to software readouts (hwinfo, BIOS, etc.).


Also the latest version of the ryzen timing calc is a total miss for me. I can't even dial in the safe timings of the 3600MT profile while running at 3000MT... It won't even post. The previous release was more sensible and closer to what I could actually run my RAM at.



Also, if I manually set the termination voltage, it is unaffected by the bug. So if I go wit 1.4V DRAM and 0.72 DRAM terminal voltage, once the bug pops up, DRAMt remains at ~0.72V (instead of dropping to ~0.6V) while just DRAM goes down to ~1.2V


----------



## AlphaC

I'm glad you found a workaround.


----------



## Myzrael

Hi guys, i've read this thread for so long that i finally subscribed to the forum 
So i have this mobo, coupled with a 2700x and 16gb of gskill flarex 3200 c14 (b-die) from july. I've been satisfied until a couple of weeks ago when i started to deep dive into the bios to tweak ram timings. I was on f3, then f4g, now i'm on f5.
The bios is a bit chaotic and has many quirks here and there, but my biggest concern is the voltage this mobo pumps in the cpu at auto settings. I mean, i've seen spikes at 1.45 and 1.4 is so easy to see during average use (probably even more when i set pbo at 10 scalar, that setting is gone in f5 btw).
I'm assuming (and i don't know if this is a right assumption), that the voltage i see in bios (sliding menu on the right) is pretty accurate. Anyway, feeling that this was too high (temps in prime95 were not that low even with a noctua nhu14s or a kraken x42), i decided to put vcore on normal and set an offset of -0.125, loadline on auto (so a bit of vdrop). So now i'm at stock speed, stable, but with something like 1.32v at max. Temps drop significantly (i'm at 54, 55 with prime 95 on the aforementioned nhu14s with 2 fans) and voltage is much safer in the long term. i've also tried an overclock, 1.35, loadline at turbo (so almost zero vdrop), reached 4.2 easily, i think i could have 4.3 too, but i don't care to overclock the cpu honestly, i'll try to go even lower with voltages and let pbo doing its job.
The question is: gigabyte, why? why such high voltages at auto? this is the setting that the majority of people uses, very few will go to change this settings in the quirky bios, because people assumes that auto == safe. This voltage impacts on acoustic too because it produces more heat and if you use stock cooler you'll have higher temps and more noise.
Do you experience the same? i hope i didn't shorten my cpu life too much...


----------



## AlphaC

If it's under XFR it is supposed to use up to around 1.425V for two cores per AMD. This accounts for lower quality CPUs. They haven't tuned it for the best CPUs, only the lowest common denominator.


If you keep your LLC on High or Turbo there's some V_Droop at load.


Under all core loads the voltage should drop to around 1.3-1.35V.


----------



## Myzrael

AlphaC said:


> If it's under XFR it is supposed to use up to around 1.425V for two cores per AMD. This accounts for lower quality CPUs. They haven't tuned it for the best CPUs, only the lowest common denominator.
> 
> 
> If you keep your LLC on High or Turbo there's some V_Droop at load.
> 
> 
> Under all core loads the voltage should drop to around 1.3-1.35V.


Oh ok thank you, so it seems i was worried for nothing  i've also noticed that the bios seems to overshoot a bit on the dram voltage, i mean, if i set 1.35 i get a bit more, like 1.36, is it normal? anyway the mobo seems pretty solid, gigabyte just needs to polish the bios a bit (not that i think they'll do it lol)


----------



## LesPaulLover

AlphaC said:


> If it's under XFR it is supposed to use up to around 1.425V for two cores per AMD. This accounts for lower quality CPUs. They haven't tuned it for the best CPUs, only the lowest common denominator.
> 
> 
> If you keep your LLC on High or Turbo there's some V_Droop at load.
> 
> 
> Under all core loads the voltage should drop to around 1.3-1.35V.


What? Really? This MOBO pushes me up to 1.500Vcore if I leave everything on auto settings - this is with a 2600x CPU.

Now I'm running a manual overclock of 4.225GHz @ 1.375Vcore, Turbo LLC. Hits a max of 1.400Vcore under load and a max temp of around 65c under full stress test.


----------



## arkantos91

Hi guys, since june I'm a proud owner of an AMD system I chose and built myself, featuring a 2700X on a Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi, with 16 GBs of 3000 MHz Kingston memory.

Now I had the opportunity to upgrade gpu too, so I bought a GTX 1080. Tried some benchmarks like TimeSpy and Uningine Heaven which gave expected score results so nothing too wierd here.

Didn't have much time to do deep game testing but I've noticed, at least in PUBG, I have often micro stuttering. The game just freezes for a microsecond but it's 100% noticeable when it happens.

The problem is I didn't have ANY of that with my GTX 970.

Also a friend of mine who has the same config (2700X + mobo) used to have the very same issue with a GTX 1060 and now that he upgraded to a RTX 2080 he still has it too!

So we're getting to the conclusion that could be something cpu-related or mobo/gpu combo related.

I still have to test Black Ops 4 but my friend told me he has the issue there too, so I'm expecting to be the same also for me.

Is this maybe a known issue? Any hints from you guys? Could it be cpu related (meaning there's some recommended settings for the cpu with high end cards)? 

Thanks!


----------



## Whatisthisfor

arkantos91 said:


> Is this maybe a known issue? Any hints from you guys? Could it be cpu related (meaning there's some recommended settings for the cpu with high end cards)?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a Vega 64 LC and did not encounter this issue (2700x)


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> Hi guys, since june I'm a proud owner of an AMD system I chose and built myself, featuring a 2700X on a Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi, with 16 GBs of 3000 MHz Kingston memory.
> 
> Now I had the opportunity to upgrade gpu too, so I bought a GTX 1080. Tried some benchmarks like TimeSpy and Uningine Heaven which gave expected score results so nothing too wierd here.
> 
> Didn't have much time to do deep game testing but I've noticed, at least in PUBG, I have often micro stuttering. The game just freezes for a microsecond but it's 100% noticeable when it happens.
> 
> The problem is I didn't have ANY of that with my GTX 970.
> 
> Also a friend of mine who has the same config (2700X + mobo) used to have the very same issue with a GTX 1060 and now that he upgraded to a RTX 2080 he still has it too!
> 
> So we're getting to the conclusion that could be something cpu-related or mobo/gpu combo related.
> 
> I still have to test Black Ops 4 but my friend told me he has the issue there too, so I'm expecting to be the same also for me.
> 
> Is this maybe a known issue? Any hints from you guys? Could it be cpu related (meaning there's some recommended settings for the cpu with high end cards)?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have PUBG set up in the NVCP? Do you have NVCP set up at all?

Changes I make:

Adjust image setting with preview: Performance

Manage 3D settings: Global>Power management mode>Adaptive

Program Settings: Game(UBG/The Division/BF1/ETC)>Power management mode>Prefer maximum performance

A lot of the games/apps are listed under the Program Settings, if they aren't you can add them manually. Just click the Add button, Browse, then find the exe in the games/programs folder.

Might help.

I haven't had the issue either running 2600x w GTX1080.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Are you running some kind of system or FPS monitor in the background? Some of those can cause in-game stutters at distinct intervals, try disabling any of those things first then get back.


----------



## sandin

Which nVidia drivers do you have installed? Latest ones (416.34)? I suggest installing: 399.24 and giving it another shot. It might be related to nvidia drivers + AMD CPU combo.


----------



## arkantos91

I solved the issue. I discovered Windows 10 has a very serious bug with cache memory, which keeps on building up until it results in stuttering.

Using EmptyStandbyList and tasking it to dump the cache every 5 min got rid of any stuttering whatsoever


----------



## zackbummente

arkantos91 said:


> I solved the issue. I discovered Windows 10 has a very serious bug with cache memory, which keeps on building up until it results in stuttering.
> 
> Using EmptyStandbyList and tasking it to dump the cache every 5 min got rid of any stuttering whatsoever



I've got a stuttering too in games. Sometimes the system is freezing for just one little moment. 
Can you explain which commands you used for the tool "EmptyStandbyList"?


----------



## LesPaulLover

arkantos91 said:


> I solved the issue. I discovered Windows 10 has a very serious bug with cache memory, which keeps on building up until it results in stuttering.
> 
> Using EmptyStandbyList and tasking it to dump the cache every 5 min got rid of any stuttering whatsoever


This is interesting if true. Whenever I play Overwatch, for example, once every 30-60 minutes I get HUGE frame drops and stuttering that lasts for around 2-3s. Haven't been to able to detect the cause on any of my monitors (and my FPS/Frametime reports don't even seem to change when it occurs, which makes me think its a lower level problem that's causing the ENTIRE SYSTEM to hang - thus preventing it from showing on the MSI Afterburner graphs)

Hmmmmm..............


----------



## AlphaC

Does anyone own version 1.1 with the new ESS ES9118 DAC?
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-11#kf


----------



## Novus88

Good morning I have a 2700x a gigabyte x470 gaming 7 wifi updated to the latest available bios and 16 GB of ddr4 vengenace led 3200mhz cl16.

I would like to know how to use the 2700x to have 4.2 ghz all-core.

At the moment I have a blck at 101.50 because more it does not hold active pb0 and a negative offset of 0.0250.

The ram I have at 2933 cl14.

Can you tell me all the settings to make the most of this processor and this motherboard?


----------



## Hequaqua

I don't have a 2700x, but I am running my [email protected] all core.

If I leave it on the defaults PBO/EFR will take the cores to 4.250. When running benchmarks/apps/etc that use AVX instructions...it does drop the cores down to 4.150mhz. 

All I have done is set the multiplier to 42.00, my Vcore is set to like 1.369v something...it won't let me set a straight up core voltage of 1.37v. I'm no expert, so my core clocks are always at 4.2 and the voltage SVI2 TFN stays at 1.356-1.369 when not under load.(Note: Vcore is anywhere between 1.368-1.404, that's with High LLC)

As for the RAM, you might try the Ryzen DRAM Calculator:

https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-ryzen-dram-calculator.html

Using that tool I have my ram(3200)@3400CL14 with 1.41v set in the bios, and 1.00v for the SoC.

I'm no expert, but these settings run fine for me:



Spoiler






















Hope this helps....:thumb:


----------



## AlphaC

Novus88 said:


> Good morning I have a 2700x a gigabyte x470 gaming 7 wifi updated to the latest available bios and 16 GB of ddr4 vengenace led 3200mhz cl16.
> 
> I would like to know how to use the 2700x to have 4.2 ghz all-core.
> 
> At the moment I have a blck at 101.50 because more it does not hold active pb0 and a negative offset of 0.0250.
> 
> The ram I have at 2933 cl14.
> 
> Can you tell me all the settings to make the most of this processor and this motherboard?


 You didn't mention your cooling but that's most likely the reason why you aren't hitting 4.2GHz all core.


If you want to manually overclock you can just use fixed voltage + 42x multiplier or 41x multiplier with 102.5 BCLK (over 104 BCLK tends to mess things up PCIE lanes and memory)


----------



## Novus88

AlphaC said:


> You didn't mention your cooling but that's most likely the reason why you aren't hitting 4.2GHz all core.
> 
> 
> If you want to manually overclock you can just use fixed voltage + 42x multiplier or 41x multiplier with 102.5 BCLK (over 104 BCLK tends to mess things up PCIE lanes and memory)


Sorry i have full liquid custom with 480mm radiator.

Is possible to have the correct bios impostation to use pb0 and to have 4.2 all core ?


----------



## zackbummente

I guess I'll return my gaming 7. Yesterday I changed my RGB colour in the Bios to an ice blue...the result after saving the bios? E8 failure....I switched to the second bios and flashed the first one after a few minutes of panic.


----------



## AlphaC

Novus88 said:


> Sorry i have full liquid custom with 480mm radiator.
> 
> Is possible to have the correct bios impostation to use pb0 and to have 4.2 all core ?


Unless you maintain sub 50°C CPU temp & light load I doubt you will be able to have 4.2 all core without BCLK , see the PBO Testing


----------



## silajim

Hi all, is the modded F4 bios stable?


----------



## Maracus

zackbummente said:


> I guess I'll return my gaming 7. Yesterday I changed my RGB colour in the Bios to an ice blue...the result after saving the bios? E8 failure....I switched to the second bios and flashed the first one after a few minutes of panic.


How long you had the board? What bios version were you running? Don't feel to bad, first time I ordered this board hooked everything up and got a 00 error code with CPU led lit. RMA'd it back to the place I bought it, they tested it and only CPU it worked with was an APU. Anyhow got a replacement and it works fine.

Strange that it just brought up that error code E8 S3 resume is failed which is a sleep feature.


----------



## zackbummente

For 1 1/2 weeks. Maybe it was some failure together with windows so? After i flashed the bios back my windows woke up out of his sleep. I think I got a board which already was in use ...the foil was already dotted by the pins on both sides...(so one put it out and the other way round back into the foil). 
I'm running the F5 bios.


----------



## gamervivek

Swapped out ab350 gaming 3 for this board, the bios feels pretty similar with more options. I haven't reinstalled windows yet, there are some issues like audio stutter in serious sam fusion and windows not seeing whole 64GB of RAM for some reason.

I have two graphics cards in the first two slots, aren't they supposed to be x8x8, but gpuz shows one as x16 while the other is x8. I haven't installed the nvme though, is that the reason or gpuz is just reading incorrectly?

edit: gpuz does seem to be incorrect, hwinfo shows correctly.


----------



## Old_Rager

Quick question, I recently got myself a Phanteks Evolv X pc case (http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-X.html) - which is a really sweet case!!! Was wanting to jump into liquid cooling and was wondering if I put a 420 radiator on the front with 3 x 140mm fans as pull intake, a 360 radiator on top with 3 x 120mm as push exhaust, with a 140mm fan at the rear as exhaust, would this be:
1. Cooling overkill - only need say 1 x 480 radiator, and
2. Will I need 2 loops, or would one be OK?.

Am planning to:
1. Put waterblocks on both GPU and CPU,
2. Use copper radiators, and
3. Use 16mm PETG tubing. 

Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## AlphaC

If you're using Ryzen the heat load is relatively low unless you're running AVX instructions , default power limit is 141W. People are running GTX 1080 TI + Intel X299 on one 360 radiator but with faster fan speeds.

a 420 or 360 radiator is already enough unless your fans are running extremely slowly, usually the rule of thumb is one 120mm radiator per component

A GTX 1080 TI ~ 260W power limit


At 1800RPM or so you should be able to use one 420 radiator for both. The only exception would probably be the EK slim radiators.


https://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/11/radiator-round-2015/5/


If you used the EK calculator they are overkill on their recommendation if you choose silence.


edit : see also this 550W at the wall test situation using i7-4770k + 780TI (total system power draw is 550 W)
1200RPM fan speed


Spoiler














1500RPM Fan speed



Spoiler














https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XSPC/TX360/5.html


edit: if you run dual loop it will be cooler but I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Old_Rager

Hey Alpha,

Thanks for that - a lot of good information. With respect to AVX instructions, I did some research on it (assuming AVX = Advanced Vector Extensions?!?), and I'm still pretty clueless. The reason why I need to overclock as much as much as I can is due to watching 4K media via Plex. For some reason, you need massive amounts of CPU power to transcode a native 4K HEVC/X265 10bit video file. Apparently when it comes to transcoding, you need a CPU pass mark of 4,000 for every 10MBps of transcoding - and for a native 4K file, that will be anywhere from 60 to 80 Mbps. This therefore requires a CPU passmark of between 24,000 & 32,000. If you look at this table (https://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html), you'll notice there are only a handful of CPU's that could handle that kind of load. Thus the reason for the 1080Ti needing to be overclocked as Plex Media Server is also able to offload processing to the GPU if required. I'm just hopeful that when I finally get this system working probably, it might be beefy enough to handle a full 4K transcode (as my current 2700X only has a 17K passmark...

So will watching 4K movies involve AVX?!?


----------



## AlphaC

Semi-offtopic but I think you have the wrong CPU for the workload if that's the main use case for the CPU (to encode 4k video, not watch it).


Yes AVX = Advanced Vector Extensions , see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions



AVX2 =Advanced Vector Extensions 2


Per PLEX, it can use NVIDIA Encoder (NVENC) and x264 (AVX not AVX2):

https://support.plex.tv/articles/115002178853-using-hardware-accelerated-streaming/


edit: also this page only says 4000 Passmark for 4k video
*https://support.plex.tv/articles/201774043-what-kind-of-cpu-do-i-need-for-my-server/*



> *4K* (60Mbps, HEVC) file: *4000 PassMark* score (being transcoded _to_ 10Mbps 1080p)


It involves AVX2 if you're encoding 4K , something Ryzen performs roughly at 1/2 theoretical speed per core due to architectural differences:


In reality it is about 30-50% margin to i9-9900k overclocked vs overclocked. 




https://www.anandtech.com/show/13400/intel-9th-gen-core-i9-9900k-i7-9700k-i5-9600k-review/8


https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews...core_i9-9900k_and_asus_z390_strix-e_review/11


https://techreport.com/review/34192/intel-core-i9-9900k-cpu-reviewed/5


----------



## Old_Rager

When I mentioned transcoding, I meant 'on the fly' - not as a separate task. I.E., watching media, not recording/creating it. From the researching I did (and now I'm feeling like a complete failure if I've gotten the wrong chip), but AMD 2700X was meant to be good for playing media due to the multiple cores/threads cf. Intel where it had fewer cores but better overclocking (good for gaming).

The 'on the fly' transcoding (using DLNA) requirement from what I understood is calculated as per MovieFan.plex in this link (https://forums.plex.tv/t/transcoding-4k-requirements/136994/6). 4K pass mark for 10Mbps of processing (or whatever it is that it's doing) - 4K HEVC is doing 60 Mbps and requires a passmark of 24K. I think the difference between the 24K and 32K requirement that movieFan has mentioned is possibly due to addition of 10bit HDR?!? But if you look further down in the post, jjrjr1 talks about pre-encoding files before playing them which is something I don't want to do - but as you can see, he and Warmongrex see their PMS servers buffer out badly (which is what I've experienced).

With my setup, my 1080Ti should be handling some of the processing if I've activated it in the settings, yes?!? Just that I haven't really noticed much of a difference.


----------



## noobee

Hey, are you guys satisfied with your board? I am considering this one and the Asrock Taichi for my 2700.


----------



## Novus88

can anybody post all the best settings he has in the bios for all settings in order to have the best performance for the 2700x and for this motherboard? it would also be nice to have any oc settings on the pb0


----------



## Maracus

Novus88 said:


> can anybody post all the best settings he has in the bios for all settings in order to have the best performance for the 2700x and for this motherboard? it would also be nice to have any oc settings on the pb0


Depends what you want the performance for? If its games enable PBO and some 3466 memory with good timings and your good to go. Heavy threaded work loads you could try for ALL core overclock. When I get some cooling im going for PBO and BLCK overclock see if i can hit 4.4ghz-4.5ghz single/light threaded apps/games.


----------



## zackbummente

After I flashed my bios it's stable at the moment.
I'm pretty unsure if I should exchange it. An alternative would be CH6 or 7. What do you think? I suspect that the Ram OC is better at Asus.
If I try to disable the Geardown Mode it never suceed to start.


----------



## Maracus

zackbummente said:


> After I flashed my bios it's stable at the moment.
> I'm pretty unsure if I should exchange it. An alternative would be CH6 or 7. What do you think? I suspect that the Ram OC is better at Asus.
> If I try to disable the Geardown Mode it never suceed to start.


What RAM are you using?


----------



## zackbummente

Maracus said:


> What RAM are you using?


At the moment I am using G.Skill Flare X 3200 CL14.
Next week I will change them to some CL15 B Dies, cause i bought them for 60€ less.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I flashed F5 yesterday and i am positively surprised: now the PC wakes faster from sleep mode. I did not try much with DRAM overclocking, because its still Agesa 1.0.0.4 and so it should not be a big leap forward comparing with F4J in this regard I believe. Waiting for a new BIOS with Agesa 1.0.0.5+.


----------



## noobee

Whatisthisfor said:


> I flashed F5 yesterday and i am positively surprised: now the PC wakes faster from sleep mode. I did not try much with DRAM overclocking, because its still Agesa 1.0.0.4 and so it should not be a big leap forward comparing with F4J in this regard I believe. Waiting for a new BIOS with Agesa 1.0.0.5+.


I read someplace that the next one is supposedly going to be 1.0.0.6?


----------



## rdr09

zackbummente said:


> At the moment I am using G.Skill Flare X 3200 CL14.
> Next week I will change them to some CL15 B Dies, cause i bought them for 60€ less.


We have same ram. It can oc to 3466 Cl14 using 1usmus Calculator at Fast Preset. I recommend to manually input the figures and avoid any auto settings.

Pwr and Gear Down are both disabled as suggested by the Calc even at 3200 MHz.


----------



## zackbummente

rdr09 said:


> zackbummente said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I am using G.Skill Flare X 3200 CL14.
> Next week I will change them to some CL15 B Dies, cause i bought them for 60€ less.
> 
> 
> 
> We have same ram. It can oc to 3466 Cl14 using 1usmus Calculator at Fast Preset. I recommend to manually input the figures and avoid any auto settings.
> 
> Pwr and Gear Down are both disabled as suggested by the Calc even at 3200 MHz.
Click to expand...


That‘s the point. Mine wont even start with GDM disabled and the dram calc settings. But you‘re using an Asus board right?


----------



## rdr09

zackbummente said:


> That‘s the point. Mine wont even start with GDM disabled and the dram calc settings. But you‘re using an Asus board right?


I assume you asked for help in the Cal thread. Iirc, GDM disabled only works when CAS settings are even numbers. Just want to make sure. Anyway, i guess it is really your motherboard's bios thats messed up. You can easily sell the FlareX at a good price. Wish you the best.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

noobee said:


> I read someplace that the next one is supposedly going to be 1.0.0.6?


Yes, thats what i heard too. Apparently there were some probs with 1.0.0.5.


----------



## zackbummente

rdr09 said:


> I assume you asked for help in the Cal thread. Iirc, GDM disabled only works when CAS settings are even numbers. Just want to make sure. Anyway, i guess it is really your motherboard's bios thats messed up. You can easily sell the FlareX at a good price. Wish you the best.


Thank you . I will check it again just to be sure.


----------



## Myzrael

rdr09 said:


> We have same ram. It can oc to 3466 Cl14 using 1usmus Calculator at Fast Preset. I recommend to manually input the figures and avoid any auto settings.
> 
> Pwr and Gear Down are both disabled as suggested by the Calc even at 3200 MHz.


May i ask you a favor? can you post a screen of ryzen timing checker and tell me your voltages too (ram soc, etc)? i'd love to know your configuration, i won't be able to replicate it due to the different mobo, but maybe i can squeeze some more (i'm at 3466 14-15-14-28 at 1.41~ v). thank you 

Also guys can you tell me what's the max safe 24/7 voltages for samsung bdie (i have the gskill flarex 3200 c14). thank you


----------



## paih85

Myzrael said:


> May i ask you a favor? can you post a screen of ryzen timing checker and tell me your voltages too (ram soc, etc)? i'd love to know your configuration, i won't be able to replicate it due to the different mobo, but maybe i can squeeze some more (i'm at 3466 14-15-14-28 at 1.41~ v). thank you
> 
> Also guys can you tell me what's the max safe 24/7 voltages for samsung bdie (i have the gskill flarex 3200 c14). thank you


1.5v?


----------



## Myzrael

paih85 said:


> 1.5v?


Really? Seems on the high side to me, ryzen calculator suggests active cooling if you reach 1.45


----------



## zackbummente

Just to clarify the solution of my problem: 

I switched to an 2700x and now my problems with my Board are gone. The IMC in my 2600 was veeeeery sensitive I guess.


----------



## DevilDinosaur

zackbummente said:


> That‘s the point. Mine wont even start with GDM disabled and the dram calc settings. But you‘re using an Asus board right?


With GDM disabled, have you tried setting your ram command rate manually to 2T? On the ram I have that boots it did it automagically, but with some ram I am having problems with, it didn't help.

I have this old 16GB set of Ripjaws Z CL14 3200, and the damn thing boots at 3666 with some extra voltage, but not stable in a stress test. It is now running at stock timings @ 3400.

I went to the shop and got some adata cl17 3600 and it wouldnt boot at 3600 lol ... I then tried some trident rgb cl17 3600 and it wouldnt boot at 3600. Booted ok at 3533, but is has higher latency that my old ram.

I got this board and ryzen a few months ago, and other than the above, I am really liking this mobo. It appears to support my ryzen well. It would be nice to get latest agesa though to see if it would get this other ram booted to see what it is capable of with some extra voltage, I will probably just chuck it in my other intel system, this ripjaws 3200 is really nice ram.


----------



## DevilDinosaur

I hope I am allowed to post pictures


----------



## DevilDinosaur

rdr09 said:


> I assume you asked for help in the Cal thread. Iirc, GDM disabled only works when CAS settings are even numbers. Just want to make sure. Anyway, i guess it is really your motherboard's bios thats messed up. You can easily sell the FlareX at a good price. Wish you the best.


When I was overclocking ram, gdm disabled was the only thing that allowed me to use odd CL numbers, for example, if I set 15-15-15, GDM auto or enabled, I would get 16-15-15, with GDM disabled, it would allow 15-15-15


----------



## DevilDinosaur

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has a samsung 960 evo nvme running on this board, gigabyte says about 1.5x increase for raid 0 nvme, this would be using the second nvme port which is only pcie2x , I have one nvme in the first m.2 port - pci4x, and another in the second pcie16x slot via an adapter running at pcie4x. The GPU runs at pcie8x. It would be interesting to compare some benchmarks. My second m.2 has a plextor pcie2x in it.


----------



## DevilDinosaur

DevilDinosaur said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has a samsung 960 evo nvme running on this board, gigabyte says about 1.5x increase for raid 0 nvme, this would be using the second nvme port which is only pcie2x , I have one nvme in the first m.2 port - pci4x, and another in the second pcie16x slot via an adapter running at pcie4x. The GPU runs at pcie8x. It would be interesting to compare some benchmarks. My second m.2 has a plextor pcie2x in it.


here is an atto i just ran on stock settings.


----------



## rdr09

Myzrael said:


> May i ask you a favor? can you post a screen of ryzen timing checker and tell me your voltages too (ram soc, etc)? i'd love to know your configuration, i won't be able to replicate it due to the different mobo, but maybe i can squeeze some more (i'm at 3466 14-15-14-28 at 1.41~ v). thank you
> 
> Also guys can you tell me what's the max safe 24/7 voltages for samsung bdie (i have the gskill flarex 3200 c14). thank you



I don't have the Ryzen Timing checker but see below. One for 3266 fast and the other for 3466 fast. The 3466 requires higher SoC in my system (1.10v). Since GDM is disabled the odd trcDRD would auto set to 14 in BIOS.



DevilDinosaur said:


> When I was overclocking ram, gdm disabled was the only thing that allowed me to use odd CL numbers, for example, if I set 15-15-15, GDM auto or enabled, I would get 16-15-15, with GDM disabled, it would allow 15-15-15



Yes, i put out the wrong info. From the op . . .


* Gear Down Mode should be disabled if you intend to use odd timings such as CL15 15-15-15-35.


----------



## Myzrael

rdr09 said:


> I don't have the Ryzen Timing checker but see below. One for 3266 fast and the other for 3466 fast. The 3466 requires higher SoC in my system (1.10v). Since GDM is disabled the odd trcDRD would auto set to 14 in BIOS.
> 
> 
> Yes, i put out the wrong info. From the op . . .
> 
> 
> * Gear Down Mode should be disabled if you intend to use odd timings such as CL15 15-15-15-35.


Thank you, currently i'm at 3466 fast preset, but with 14 trcDRD, so i should be able to turn off GDM given i have all even main timings (14-14-14-28-42). but if i turn GDM off my system doesn't even boot. i'm starting to think my mobo or my cpu doesn't like it.
I'm quite satisfied anyway, in AIDA i have identical bench scores to your screen, only the latency is slightly higher, you have ~60ns, i have ~61ns. I think ill stay like this and carry on, i've lost way too much time on this. i wanted to go under 60ns but it seems it's not as easy as i thought. maybe i could try bumping soc voltages a bit, i don't know if it helps because it's not a stability problem but a boot problem.


----------



## zackbummente

DevilDinosaur said:


> With GDM disabled, have you tried setting your ram command rate manually to 2T? On the ram I have that boots it did it automagically, but with some ram I am having problems with, it didn't help.
> 
> I have this old 16GB set of Ripjaws Z CL14 3200, and the damn thing boots at 3666 with some extra voltage, but not stable in a stress test. It is now running at stock timings @ 3400.
> 
> I went to the shop and got some adata cl17 3600 and it wouldnt boot at 3600 lol ... I then tried some trident rgb cl17 3600 and it wouldnt boot at 3600. Booted ok at 3533, but is has higher latency that my old ram.
> 
> I got this board and ryzen a few months ago, and other than the above, I am really liking this mobo. It appears to support my ryzen well. It would be nice to get latest agesa though to see if it would get this other ram booted to see what it is capable of with some extra voltage, I will probably just chuck it in my other intel system, this ripjaws 3200 is really nice ram.


Sorry for the late answer - i forgot to activate notification for this thread. 
With my 2700x I have no problems anymore when I try to disable GDM.


----------



## arkantos91

Edit: Solved


----------



## Lockeskidney

Hey guys trying to clear up a mobo decision

I bought the gigabyte 470 aorus gaming 7 ($156) and Asus Strix 470x-F ($126)

I've read gigabyte has some issues with amd bios support and something about them failing after purchase vs asus boards 

Any thoughts? Is the gigabyte worth the extra $30

Im running a 2700x with 14-14-14-34 g skill bdie ram

Won't overclocker immediately but definely with time as I try to squeeze all Performance from my builds as time goes on 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0st777

Lockeskidney said:


> Hey guys trying to clear up a mobo decision
> 
> I bought the gigabyte 470 aorus gaming 7 ($156) and Asus Strix 470x-F ($126)
> 
> I've read gigabyte has some issues with amd bios support and something about them failing after purchase vs asus boards
> 
> Any thoughts? Is the gigabyte worth the extra $30
> 
> Im running a 2700x with 14-14-14-34 g skill bdie ram
> 
> Won't overclocker immediately but definely with time as I try to squeeze all Performance from my builds as time goes on
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed with the Gaming 7. It has tons of features over the Strix, and this is coming from an Asus fan. I would say it is totally worth the $30 difference. There's a recent post from Buildzoid comparing the best AM4 boards here:






On the OC side, you don't really need to do hardcore OC with the 2700X, I've found that the best setting is to just enable PBO and let it do its thing. You get very good performance and very good power efficiency on idle. But do invest on a good cooler. I changed to a Noctua D15 and have seen 10C difference in temps. Looks like you have good timings on that RAM, what clock are you running?


----------



## Maracus

Lockeskidney said:


> Hey guys trying to clear up a mobo decision
> 
> I bought the gigabyte 470 aorus gaming 7 ($156) and Asus Strix 470x-F ($126)
> 
> I've read gigabyte has some issues with amd bios support and something about them failing after purchase vs asus boards
> 
> Any thoughts? Is the gigabyte worth the extra $30
> 
> Im running a 2700x with 14-14-14-34 g skill bdie ram
> 
> Won't overclocker immediately but definely with time as I try to squeeze all Performance from my builds as time goes on
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


For $30 more id go the gaming 7, I plan BLCK overclocking when i get better cooling.


----------



## gh0st777

Anyone knows how to reference GPU temp in smartfan? I tried the PCIEx16 but it does not match the GPU temps.


----------



## Zerotre

Hi to all,

i'm going to buy a MZ-V7P512BW, samsung 970 pro nvme m.2, and it will be installed on the M2A_socket, but i've some questions:

- The socket it's just under the gpu, could be problems to install the m.2?

- i've read about the fact that the M2A_SOCKET could share the PCI lanes from the chipset, so in that socket the ssd will steal some lanes from the PCI_ex1 and conseguentially from the gpu, that will work at PCIex x8 and not x16, is it that true?

Thanks


----------



## arkantos91

Sometimes when I boot up the system the audio is not working. Not even in Windows audio settings where you can see the little green bar rising up when something producing audio is being played! Only solution I've found to make audio working again is rebooting.

Also installing latest audio drivers from GB's website didn't result in Realtek software installation.... it's nowhere to be found! Maybe my installation was botched in some way?


----------



## pony-tail

I have just bought this motherboard and a 2600x to replace my - Gigabyte Z170X-gaming motherboard & i7 6700k .
The case is a Fractal design define R6 , cooling for the cpu is a Fractal design Celsius S36 . The intel mobo has 16 gb of ram that I intend to reuse - basically just replacing Motherboard and cpu ( I hope ). Gigabyte triple fan GTX 1060 to remain .
after all that - does the backplate on the mobo cause issues in this case ?
Am I correct in saying that I will need a new windows license ?
More questions to come as I get everything reassembled and installed .

I do not usually upgrade systems , I mostly just build a new one from scratch , but computer parts prices in Australia have gone bonkers ! so I am trying to keep lump costs down a bit and rebuild a bit at a time , as this is a straight gaming pc and not a necessity .
picture is of PC before upgrade .

edit - I thought I would get in first before someone gets their nose out of joint about the beige and brown Noctua fan it is a non window case and there are 4 more of them in there with 3 more to come - for the radiator .


----------



## Jspinks020

Yeah I did see that one. and I don't know some other one with two nvme's. I think the asus had only one. That sure is a nice option for another future drive. That's also not nice to know that everyone's saying the Hynix kits work bad with it.....MSI has the cool Lightshow though. Either or I guess was just whatever..shoot out of entry to mid tier mobo with stability and clocking and stuff to fiddle with. My understanding mobo don't make it or break anything too bad.


----------



## AlphaC

pony-tail said:


> I have just bought this motherboard and a 2600x to replace my - Gigabyte Z170X-gaming motherboard & i7 6700k .
> The case is a Fractal design define R6 , cooling for the cpu is a Fractal design Celsius S36 . The intel mobo has 16 gb of ram that I intend to reuse - basically just replacing Motherboard and cpu ( I hope ). Gigabyte triple fan GTX 1060 to remain .
> after all that - does the backplate on the mobo cause issues in this case ?
> Am I correct in saying that I will need a new windows license ?
> More questions to come as I get everything reassembled and installed .
> 
> I do not usually upgrade systems , I mostly just build a new one from scratch , but computer parts prices in Australia have gone bonkers ! so I am trying to keep lump costs down a bit and rebuild a bit at a time , as this is a straight gaming pc and not a necessity .
> picture is of PC before upgrade .
> 
> edit - I thought I would get in first before someone gets their nose out of joint about the beige and brown Noctua fan it is a non window case and there are 4 more of them in there with 3 more to come - for the radiator .



This person fit it in the R6 case: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/RRMZxr


Worst case you can just remove the backplate.


You might need to reactive your Windows license. It is a good idea to do a full reinstall anyway.


----------



## pony-tail

AlphaC said:


> This person fit it in the R6 case: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/RRMZxr
> 
> 
> Worst case you can just remove the backplate.
> 
> 
> You might need to reactive your Windows license. It is a good idea to do a full reinstall anyway.



Got the old mobo out of the case today - going to clean out the case before I put the new board in .
seems like the 2600k is not a popular CPU on here but I got it ar a pretty good price ($300 Aussie) and I am trying not to overspend .


----------



## Jspinks020

Well the MSI hopefully will go well. I thought it looked like they had something a little more in tuning tweaking stuff. Will be under review shortly.


----------



## neojack

hi guys

I was checking the the support page of gigabyte website.

it seems that a new version of the motherboard is available : rev1.1

do we know what changed between rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 ?

also, is this new bios F5 any good ? stable ?


----------



## Zerotre

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-bios

New f6e bios:

Update AGESA 1.0.0.6
Improve performance on Athlon 200-series APU
Note: Update AMD Chipset Driver 18.10.20.02 or latest version before update this BIOS.


----------



## kd5151

Zerotre said:


> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-bios
> 
> New f6e bios:
> 
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.6
> Improve performance on Athlon 200-series APU
> Note: Update AMD Chipset Driver 18.10.20.02 or latest version before update this BIOS.


updated mine! i have the lastest chipset drivers from amds website.


----------



## AlphaC

Hmm I wonder if f6e needs anything special for Linux.


The naming of the AGESA code is baffling though


----------



## tsamolotoff

F6e is seriously F-ed up for X470 Aorus 7, it ignores all user-set voltages (as it can boot at 1.36V @ 4100 , which is impossible with older bioses), my water literally boils up when I start FPU test in aida. It eats upwards of 190W (like 9900k,duh) before it reaches critical temp and freezes. Not sure if Gigabyte reps read this forum, but it's a critical bug that needs fixing ASAP


----------



## Hequaqua

tsamolotoff said:


> F6e is seriously F-ed up for X470 Aorus 7, it ignores all user-set voltages (as it can boot at 1.36V @ 4100 , which is impossible with older bioses), my water literally boils up when I start FPU test in aida. It eats upwards of 190W (like 9900k,duh) before it reaches critical temp and freezes. Not sure if Gigabyte reps read this forum, but it's a critical bug that needs fixing ASAP


Odd, I'm not having any issues like that. I can boot with [email protected] static clock w/3466 ram.

Just did a small run of Aida64(around 10min)temps were anywhere from 62-72°C at any given time. CPU Package Power(SMU) was around 102-106w.

I'll slap on my Kill-A-Watt later and see what the whole system is drawing. If I had to guess it should be less than 200w.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Well, you have X processor (and even 2600x, not 2700x), and I have non-X cpu, so voltage control algorithms might be different. Just note the difference between what the CPU (SVI2) and ITE chip reports


----------



## AlphaC

Is that with PBO, offset, "normal" / manual volts?


You really need to specify what settings you are using.


----------



## tsamolotoff

2700 non-X has only one way of overclocking - static voltage and increased multiplier. PBO is not available, offset is useless (VID is 1V)


----------



## orlfman

neojack said:


> hi guys
> 
> I was checking the the support page of gigabyte website.
> 
> it seems that a new version of the motherboard is available : rev1.1
> 
> do we know what changed between rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 ?
> 
> also, is this new bios F5 any good ? stable ?


after looking at it, 1.1 has a newer ess dac (appears to be better quality than the previous ess dac) and looks like they moved the voltage controller closer to the cpu so cpu vcore might read slightly more accurate as its a shorter distance. outside of that, I can't tell any other difference. I am curious as to why they upgraded the dac. as least to me, the previous one is top notch. I wonder if its because they had higher than normal failure rate with it (as I see quite a bit of reviews complaining about doa / popping / cracking / dying dacs. owned my board since release day and no issues "shrug."

on agesa 1.0.0.6, anyone know the difference between's gigabyte 18.10.20.02 and amd's 18.10.1810 chipset driver package? eager to update the bios but also confused on gigabyte having a higher? different chipset driver version than amd's website.

edit:
so I checked the driver versions gigabyte's and amd's official package offers for pci driver, smbus, extra and gigabytes is using older versions. so amd's is newer even if gigabytes seems like its a higher version. outside that gigabytes version ships with gpu drivers though.

on a sad note, seems like my board just got hit by the failing rear audio port. since I turned my computer on this morning I can't get audio out of the rear with my headphones. turning it off, unplugging from the wall, nothing works. only the front audio port on my case works. 8 months.. similar time frame I've seen from other complaints.


----------



## AlphaC

tsamolotoff said:


> 2700 non-X has only one way of overclocking - static voltage and increased multiplier. PBO is not available, offset is useless (VID is 1V)


Honestly I'd load defaults and reflash it with a freshly downloaded BIOS, I wouldn't run it like that.


----------



## orlfman

AlphaC said:


> Honestly I'd load defaults and reflash it with a freshly downloaded BIOS, I wouldn't run it like that.


I second this. Shutdown, unplug, clear cmos, turn back on and flash with absolute defaults. I just updated to f6e 1.0.0.6 and ran both aida64 and prime95 for 15 minutes each. Just for a quick test.
aida64:
vcore: 1.28v
temp: 59c
multi: 39.9

prime95 with hwinfo64:
vcore: 1.25v
temp: 63c
multi: 39.3

That's pretty much identical to what I was getting on f5 with 1.0.0.4. So nothing out of the ordinary for me at least voltage wise. Granted I run at stock. One thing I did notice though is bclk is now a solid 100.00mhz while before it read like 99.8mhz on all prior bios versions.


----------



## pajdek

Hello everyone.
Reading some reviews of this board i noticed it had voltage/LLC issue (ex. overclock3d review), has this been resolved by now or the issue still persist?


----------



## Jspinks020

you wont do it on the spire...give up there...same thing gonna want 1.42-1.45v. Probably send it to 95c...


----------



## tsamolotoff

orlfman said:


> Granted I run at stock..


Well, at stock it never goes over 45C with voltage around 1V, so it's not an issue with some wrong settings getting saved from re-flash. In any case, I already did all those things and it did not help (and other person at Russian OC forums confirmed this). It seems LLC settings are now different (extreme is not flatline, but some sort of increase as compared to user-set voltage in BIOS)


----------



## Ceremony64

Anyone else unable to start a sleeping system after an extended sleep period (like 12h hours)?


My system often won't post after going to sleep in windows and waking it up the next morning. Pressing reset won't fix it either. I have to clear the bios every time it happens.
I suspect that the wake-up DDR4 voltage defaults to 1.2V like it did on F4 and F5 (not F4g) again during waking up from sleep which crashes the system (1.2V won't do ~3200MT/s). Damn... guess I have to use "hibernate" instead until gigabyte finally fixes that stupid stupid wake bug


----------



## MGeaR356

New f6 bios dated 26 Dec released.. Same change logs as f6e.. Gonna try it later


----------



## Jspinks020

Have had bad luck with Gigabyte stuff Breaking. Got one of the z270s and yeah it won't boot or post. I was kinda scared to get a gigabyte x470 so I got the msi. But I do think the audio died on it permanently and need a sound card.


----------



## Lucas155

Really wanted to pick up this board, but as a streamer, it seems like a lot of these are affected by audio issues. Has that been sorted out or should I look at the Asus x470-f? It seems to have really good audio.


----------



## pony-tail

pony-tail said:


> I have just bought this motherboard and a 2600x to replace my - Gigabyte Z170X-gaming motherboard & i7 6700k .
> The case is a Fractal design define R6 , cooling for the cpu is a Fractal design Celsius S36 . The intel mobo has 16 gb of ram that I intend to reuse - basically just replacing Motherboard and cpu ( I hope ). Gigabyte triple fan GTX 1060 to remain .
> after all that - does the backplate on the mobo cause issues in this case ?
> Am I correct in saying that I will need a new windows license ?
> More questions to come as I get everything reassembled and installed .
> 
> I do not usually upgrade systems , I mostly just build a new one from scratch , but computer parts prices in Australia have gone bonkers ! so I am trying to keep lump costs down a bit and rebuild a bit at a time , as this is a straight gaming pc and not a necessity .
> picture is of PC before upgrade .
> 
> edit - I thought I would get in first before someone gets their nose out of joint about the beige and brown Noctua fan it is a non window case and there are 4 more of them in there with 3 more to come - for the radiator .


I have finally got around to putting the Ryzen board in , in-place of the Intel board .
here is a pic 
edit - 1060 got the flick , now I have a Zotac Gtx 1070 mini .


----------



## pony-tail

Just did a couple more upgrades .
Ryzen 5 2600x to Ryzen 7 2700x .
And Kingston DDR4 2400 to Corsair Vengance DDR4 3000 .
not sure how to setup the corsair ram yet to get it to run properly , it booted up at 2133 mhz .
I am sure I will get there .


----------



## Jspinks020

Well I bought a 4k monitor and a SoundBlaster card to try out...we shouldn't have any bad excuses for either anymore...That SoundBlaster is Probably awesome. The cards are still better what you can do than onboard Dac. 
And took a chance on a used 4k 28in Samsung...I hope it's okay. But yeah cool will be looking forward to that, Can absolutely run 4k


----------



## Zerotre

New bios available F6

any info about it? Anyone has flashed it?


----------



## kd5151

Lucas155 said:


> Really wanted to pick up this board, but as a streamer, it seems like a lot of these are affected by audio issues. Has that been sorted out or should I look at the Asus x470-f? It seems to have really good audio.


I thought I found a way to fix it but it the volume still gets very low from time to time. The only way to fix it right away is to unplug the pc and plug it right back in. The asus strix and asrock taichi would be other good boards also.


----------



## Maracus

Zerotre said:


> New bios available F6
> 
> any info about it? Anyone has flashed it?


I did flash it and seems its a lot easier to dial in memory overclocks at least.


----------



## andreapontic

Hi, i have one problem with my board, I turn off the computer without never going into suspension he will always next boot turn on in fast mode code 40, if instead during use goes at least once in suspension and turn off the computer with code 30 the next boot will be slower with code 24. do you think there is any problem with the motherboard? can you verify the behavior? i have bios F6


----------



## pony-tail

kd5151 said:


> I thought I found a way to fix it but it the volume still gets very low from time to time. The only way to fix it right away is to unplug the pc and plug it right back in. The asus strix and asrock taichi would be other good boards also.


I have audio problems too - no audio from line out , Win 10 or Linux Mint 19.1 . audio through the headphone jack works fine , as does audio over hdmi .


----------



## arkantos91

orlfman said:


> I second this. Shutdown, unplug, clear cmos, turn back on and flash with absolute defaults.


Can I ask you why the need to reset to factory defaults before flashing new BIOS?

Is it for people running OC right?

Because I flashed new bios at least 2 times without any issues, but then again I've no OC running


----------



## cicero s

It is a bit diffrent story but my gaming 7 board is acting weird on 'certain' levels on SoC voltage. It ignores no matter what you have input, stick to the default value (of 1.1). Sometimes it requires a complete reset to solve. Including that one, I have seen a number of similar abnormal behaviors with this board (and with the gigabyte poor bios) and the reset is always my go to solution whenever I face them. So.. I could understand the precaution.


----------



## mati865

cicero s said:


> It is a bit diffrent story but my gaming 7 board is acting weird on 'certain' levels on SoC voltage. It ignores no matter what you have input, stick to the default value (of 1.1). Sometimes it requires a complete reset to solve. Including that one, I have seen a number of similar abnormal behaviors with this board (and with the gigabyte poor bios) and the reset is always my go to solution whenever I face them. So.. I could understand the precaution.


 If you set SoC voltage to something high enough like 1.0125 it will no longer auto increase it to 1.1.




pony-tail said:


> I have audio problems too - no audio from line out , Win 10 or Linux Mint 19.1 . audio through the headphone jack works fine , as does audio over hdmi .


Sounds like defective jack or the bug when you sometimes get no sound unless you do full power off for few seconds. There is another issue with Linux kernel and volume of ALC1220 on this motherboard is linked to Headphones instead of Front and you have to run


Code:


alsamixer

 press F6 and select


Code:


HD-Audio Generic

 then increase Headphones volume to 100%.


----------



## ShogoXT

So I want to upgrade to F6 finally. Did we figure out which chipset driver to download? I'd prefer AMD.com , but the Gigabyte shows a newer date.


----------



## BuZADAM

F6 bios pulled back. lastest bios f5.


----------



## Myzrael

Gigabyte what are you doing? First F6e pulled, now F6... It would be useful to know why they pulled it, i don't know if i should roll back or just stick with F6. If it had some major flaws would be good to know that.


----------



## PTuT

Myzrael said:


> Gigabyte what are you doing? First F6e pulled, now F6... It would be useful to know why they pulled it, i don't know if i should roll back or just stick with F6. If it had some major flaws would be good to know that.


Exactly on the same boat. It seems to work just fine for me but definitely communication could be better.


----------



## Hequaqua

Myzrael said:


> Gigabyte what are you doing? First F6e pulled, now F6... It would be useful to know why they pulled it, i don't know if i should roll back or just stick with F6. If it had some major flaws would be good to know that.





PTuT said:


> Exactly on the same boat. It seems to work just fine for me but definitely communication could be better.


Same here.....anyone email support to find out anything yet?

EDIT: I shot off a email via their portal....they usually respond fairly quick.


----------



## Timbo2

Well for me I've been dealing with Gigabyte support for about a month. They are 100% useless. They don't monitor their own forums.

Here is the brief summary from me:

I've set the BIOS to use XMP (1.35V) to set it, put it on Auto or manually configure the voltage to 1.35V. 

It will be the correct voltage initially, but after the computer wakes from sleep the voltage will be 1.2V.

Problem is completely repeatable. Power down the PC, pull power, reset the bios back to 1.35V. Once the PC goes to sleep it will be back to 1.2V.

I've pointed out to support that there are at least three other people with the same issue including one guy who put it on 



 and provided Gigabyte the links.

Their response for the past month has essentially been have you tried the latest BIOS? The answer is yes - I've tried BIOS versions F4, F5, F6e and F6.

BIOS F6 has been an unmitigated disaster. If the PC has sleeps for more than 60 minutes it reboots itself immediately after waking up. As a result I've replaced the power supply - no change. Same behavior. I've now wasted $180 on a new PS I didn't need.


I'm not sure if they actually read what I wrote support and pulled it - or somebody internally figured it out. Given the level of support I've received who knows.

Without a doubt this is worst motherboard I've ever used. I've been building my own PCs for 25 years. I've used just about every brand of motherboard made. This is likely my third and last Gigabyte build.

I hope you all have better luck. I'm close to writing it off and buy a new MB.


----------



## PTuT

Timbo2 said:


> Well for me I've been dealing with Gigabyte support for about a month. They are 100% useless. They don't monitor their own forums.
> 
> Here is the brief summary from me:
> 
> I've set the BIOS to use XMP (1.35V) to set it, put it on Auto or manually configure the voltage to 1.35V.
> 
> It will be the correct voltage initially, but after the computer wakes from sleep the voltage will be 1.2V.
> 
> Problem is completely repeatable. Power down the PC, pull power, reset the bios back to 1.35V. Once the PC goes to sleep it will be back to 1.2V.
> 
> ...
> 
> BIOS F6 has been an unmitigated disaster. If the PC has sleeps for more than 60 minutes it reboots itself immediately after waking up. As a result I've replaced the power supply - no change. Same behavior. I've now wasted $180 on a new PS I didn't need.


With F6 I don't have a problem with the voltage but definitely it does reboot after longer sleep. I have lowered the speed of the memory and it seems to happen less often. Quite annoying and waiting for new BIOS.


----------



## Ceremony64

Timbo2 said:


> Well for me I've been dealing with Gigabyte support for about a month. They are 100% useless. They don't monitor their own forums.
> 
> Here is the brief summary from me:
> 
> I've set the BIOS to use XMP (1.35V) to set it, put it on Auto or manually configure the voltage to 1.35V.
> 
> It will be the correct voltage initially, but after the computer wakes from sleep the voltage will be 1.2V.
> 
> Problem is completely repeatable. Power down the PC, pull power, reset the bios back to 1.35V. Once the PC goes to sleep it will be back to 1.2V.
> 
> I've pointed out to support that there are at least three other people with the same issue including one guy who put it on
> 
> 
> 
> and provided Gigabyte the links.
> 
> Their response for the past month has essentially been have you tried the latest BIOS? The answer is yes - I've tried BIOS versions F4, F5, F6e and F6.
> 
> BIOS F6 has been an unmitigated disaster. If the PC has sleeps for more than 60 minutes it reboots itself immediately after waking up. As a result I've replaced the power supply - no change. Same behavior. I've now wasted $180 on a new PS I didn't need.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they actually read what I wrote support and pulled it - or somebody internally figured it out. Given the level of support I've received who knows.
> 
> Without a doubt this is worst motherboard I've ever used. I've been building my own PCs for 25 years. I've used just about every brand of motherboard made. This is likely my third and last Gigabyte build.
> 
> I hope you all have better luck. I'm close to writing it off and buy a new MB.


F4g is the only BIOS without that sleep bug.
I'm on F6 and stick to hibernate instead of sleep for now. The difference between F6e and F6 was, that with F6e, once you wake a sleeping system, it can become unbootable, even after pressing reset. Only bios reset switch managed to fix that. F6 is still broken but I didnt have to use that bios reset just yet...

Btw: Bios with Agesa 1.0.0.6 for other gigabyte boards have also been pulled


----------



## Myzrael

Ceremony64 said:


> F4g is the only BIOS without that sleep bug.
> I'm on F6 and stick to hibernate instead of sleep for now. The difference between F6e and F6 was, that with F6e, once you wake a sleeping system, it can become unbootable, even after pressing reset. Only bios reset switch managed to fix that. F6 is still broken but I didnt have to use that bios reset just yet...
> 
> Btw: Bios with Agesa 1.0.0.6 for other gigabyte boards have also been pulled


Thank you for the info. Well let's hope next F6something fixes everything (i know i'm a dreamer...)


----------



## mati865

If you change DRAM Voltage from Auto to Manual and set 1.35V (or a bit lower, my board overvolts DRAM by 0.2-0.3 depending on what has been set) it will stick after sleep, I've been using this workaround in F5, F6e, F6.


----------



## Timbo2

mati865 said:


> If you change DRAM Voltage from Auto to Manual and set 1.35V (or a bit lower, my board overvolts DRAM by 0.2-0.3 depending on what has been set) it will stick after sleep, I've been using this workaround in F5, F6e, F6.


I tried that and it still wouldn't stick for me. I do have the same over voltage issue, however.

Right now I'm on F4e and it seems to be sticking. I meant to flash F4g, but mixed up the 8 or so BIN files in my directory. I didn't realize my mistake until I configured everything and I really don't want to re-flash as I always "load defaults" on a fresh BIOS.

I know some people earlier on this thread had some corruption issues with F4e, but I'm hoping that was something that wasn't specific to actual BIOS.

But given what I've experienced with the MB and Gigabyte, who knows...


----------



## josean99

I have Ryzen 7 2700x with this board with F6e bios. Seems to be working fine for now.


----------



## PTuT

josean99 said:


> I have Ryzen 7 2700x with this board with F6e bios. Seems to be working fine for now.


For me it just drops memory voltage after sleep and rarely crashes and reboots. I downgraded to F5 (which has the same problem) but so far didn't crash after sleep.


----------



## moparman1303

I'm on this board with f6 bios. I've noticed the XFR2, PBO options are very minimal. Only auto, on or off. Missing alot of stuff. I can't seem to get a good auto OC. I'm currently manually oc at 4.1ghz at 1.39v. I'd love to try the auto OC again. I've read different takes on the ways to go. I'm wondering should would give me better frame rates.

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Gigabyte x470 aorus gaming 7 wifi motherboard
G. SKILL FLARE X 3200 CL14 AMD RAM DDR 4
Evga RTX 2070 XC 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbo2

I meant to flash F4g, but accidentally did F4e. It's not on Gigabyte's site anymore, but available here:

https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/B...70-AORUS-Gaming-7-WIFI-rev-1-0-BIOS-F4e.shtml

Some folks here had issues with it corrupting itself, but it's been the best BIOS I've used. I can use PBO up to 4.4GHz and the lowest all core clock is 4GHz. It has the manual "scalar" that the later BIOSs don't have and it doesn't want to push nearly the high CPU default voltages that the later BIOS do.

It runs my memory at XMP 3200 speeds and retains the voltages after sleep. I've been slowly using a negative CPU voltage offset to keep pulling voltage to allow it t o keep increasing the clocks before it hits the TDC 114A Limit and EDC 168 Limits. (These were increased in later BIOS.) Right now it has been stable with -0.06250. However, on this BIOS version using voltage offset also disable C6 and C7 CPU states.

For those that haven't tried it I really think using PBO and a negative voltage offset is the way to get the highest overall performance. On light loads you'll get better performance than a fixed frequency.

I'm hoping I'm done unless this BIOS decides to self destruct like it did for some earlier posters here.


----------



## moparman1303

Timbo2 said:


> I meant to flash F4g, but accidentally did F4e. It's not on Gigabyte's site anymore, but available here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/B...70-AORUS-Gaming-7-WIFI-rev-1-0-BIOS-F4e.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks here had issues with it corrupting itself, but it's been the best BIOS I've used. I can use PBO up to 4.4GHz and the lowest all core clock is 4GHz. It has the manual "scalar" that the later BIOSs don't have and it doesn't want to push nearly the high CPU default voltages that the later BIOS do.
> 
> 
> 
> It runs my memory at XMP 3200 speeds and retains the voltages after sleep. I've been slowly using a negative CPU voltage offset to keep pulling voltage to allow it t o keep increasing the clocks before it hits the TDC 114A Limit and EDC 168 Limits. (These were increased in later BIOS.) Right now it has been stable with -0.06250. However, on this BIOS version using voltage offset also disable C6 and C7 CPU states.
> 
> 
> 
> For those that haven't tried it I really think using PBO and a negative voltage offset is the way to get the highest overall performance. On light loads you'll get better performance than a fixed frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I'm done unless this BIOS decides to self destruct like it did for some earlier posters here.


It does seem very tricky to get max performance with this board. When I tried to use f6 bios and pbo and XFR2. First is no functions to control anything just auto and while I did turn features on. The voltage was playing around high 1.48 to 1.5v! At 4.3ghz stock settings pbo won't go over 4ghz I find. It's been very frustrating. So I'm on a manual oc at 4.1ghz which gives me better cinibench scores but I do think I was getting better gaming performance at 4ghz with amd auto OC.

I'm thankful I found this forum. Hope gigabyte fixes everything in next bios but I'd be worried to try this f4 bios and it self destruct the BIOS.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## damnson90

I have a R7 2700x on that board with FlareX 3200 CL14 Ram. And for some reason I can not get 3400 Mhz Ram Calculator Fast preset to run...the longest it ran stable was 1 hour of Ram test...but mostly just up to 10 minutes...I tried lots of settings but only with a PROCODT of 53.3 Ohm, since everything differing from that does not work with Gear Down disabled...Ram training fails and goes back to default settings...so I seem to be stuck with 53 Ohm...by every setting on that fails rather fast. Is it necessary to have Gear down disabled to make it run savely?

I got 3333 Mhz fast preset stable, but everything above that seems not possible on the F4e Bios for me.


----------



## cicero s

heard F6 got taken down. should we be worried?


----------



## Ceremony64

cicero s said:


> heard F6 got taken down. should we be worried?


No clue whats additionally broken beside standby since F4 (not F4g). I asked Gigabyte support but they simply stated there is only up to version F5 now. They have no info as to where F6/F6e has gone.


----------



## cicero s

I see. thanks for sharing the info. maybe I should use other version.


----------



## moparman1303

I'm on G6 should I stay or go back to what version? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

damnson90 said:


> I have a R7 2700x on that board with FlareX 3200 CL14 Ram. And for some reason I can not get 3400 Mhz Ram Calculator Fast preset to run...the longest it ran stable was 1 hour of Ram test...but mostly just up to 10 minutes...I tried lots of settings but only with a PROCODT of 53.3 Ohm, since everything differing from that does not work with Gear Down disabled...Ram training fails and goes back to default settings...so I seem to be stuck with 53 Ohm...by every setting on that fails rather fast. Is it necessary to have Gear down disabled to make it run savely?
> 
> I got 3333 Mhz fast preset stable, but everything above that seems not possible on the F4e Bios for me.


 Sometimes Gear down mode is buggy. I would say try leaving GDM on auto.




moparman1303 said:


> It does seem very tricky to get max performance with this board. When I tried to use f6 bios and pbo and XFR2. First is no functions to control anything just auto and while I did turn features on. The voltage was playing around high 1.48 to 1.5v! At 4.3ghz stock settings pbo won't go over 4ghz I find. It's been very frustrating. So I'm on a manual oc at 4.1ghz which gives me better cinibench scores but I do think I was getting better gaming performance at 4ghz with amd auto OC.
> 
> I'm thankful I found this forum. Hope gigabyte fixes everything in next bios but I'd be worried to try this f4 bios and it self destruct the BIOS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


If you turn on PBO then be aware you should try to finetune voltage, as PBO setting lets it use more voltage. The scalar set at 10 is very aggressive otherwise. Even if you purchase another brand of motherboard, the only difference is going to be some boards have a value for PPT/EDC/TDC (such as on the X370 K7 and G5).




pony-tail said:


> Just did a couple more upgrades .
> Ryzen 5 2600x to Ryzen 7 2700x .
> And Kingston DDR4 2400 to Corsair Vengance DDR4 3000 .
> not sure how to setup the corsair ram yet to get it to run properly , it booted up at 2133 mhz .
> I am sure I will get there .


Find out whether it is Hynix MFR/AFR using Thaiphoon burner. I would suggest trying it on DRAM voltage 1.35V with 2666MHz CL16 16-18-18-38 and stepping up to 1.39V 2933MHz CL16 16-16-16-36. At that point you need to find out if it is AFR or MFR. MFR can do 3200MHz CL 16 16-16-16-30 for sure. AFR can do a little better , use Ryzen memory calculator as a baseline.


----------



## Ceremony64

In case anyone wants that F6 or whatever BIOS, you can get nearly all bios revisions over here: http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/

Here is a current list of the BIOS revisions provided, sorted by file creation date (of rom file, not the zip!):


Code:


YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS   MD5 Checksum                       Version
2018-12-24 03:19:25   320d610fe69e13d5b7b1f3f42507961b   F6
2018-12-06 10:06:12   6e0bcf1760d4d0eb0079bccabb0b29e9   F6e
2018-09-19 02:51:08   459d1b7128e02ae57785710be4aad62c   F5
2018-08-08 08:12:10   ed1b600c18833eef9795ccfd3cee33b5   F4
2018-05-10 12:38:45   4df17f4c28930de5aea7f9eead3434f9   F4g
2018-04-24 12:03:49   acaccc5f9fb7cf694d2956512ba211f4   F4e
2018-04-17 05:58:01   513afd512c925b9aea282eed64018525   F4d
2018-04-13 09:56:24   4e7ba939a7e20f27d872c95756081ead   F4c
2018-04-02 07:36:21   fb214cd784080fcb600e8fd9b133264a   T4c
2018-03-22 02:46:57   5b07b717c25956a5bc5f3358155a5b48   T4b
2018-03-14 06:03:46   08256f9dc87ce876021f1c231e7c6d6f   F3
2018-03-06 08:24:27   5cca5516d8ad6ecec880cee9b6b5d73f   F2

I left out the 3 extra F5 zips, as they all contain the very same F5 BIOS. Same goes for that weird F6e_n zip file. Probably just a minor reuploaded as the bios file itself is sometimes incorrectly named (e.g. 470 or X47 instead of X470).



Anyway, F6 is the latest bios, F4g the latest one without that annoying sleep bug.


----------



## begrie

How to downgrade from F5 to F4g? Is it simple as upgrading?

sorry for noob question


----------



## Timbo2

begrie said:


> How to downgrade from F5 to F4g? Is it simple as upgrading?
> 
> sorry for noob question


Yes, on this motherboard you can downgrade. Some brands and models won't easily do so. So not a question to be ashamed to ask.

I generally like to load BIOS (optimal) defaults on the current BIOS, before I flash a new BIOS. Some say you don't have to do so, but I always prefer to be safe.

After you load the new BIOS - definitely select the BIOS defaults. After that start configuring for your setup.


----------



## paih85

F7?


----------



## PTuT

paih85 said:


> F7?


Seems to be coming. Link not yet working. Let's hope it works well.


----------



## Maracus

PTuT said:


> Seems to be coming. Link not yet working. Let's hope it works well.


Its now up and working, might give it a try when I get home.


----------



## PTuT

Maracus said:


> Its now up and working, might give it a try when I get home.


Thanks, did. So far so good. Let's see if the system can wake up (that was the problem I had with the F6).


----------



## kd5151

i just updated to f7. it was a very quick update.


----------



## damnson90

Does Agesa 1.0.0.6 actually do anything for better Ram overclocking capabilities? What does it actually do?


----------



## Maracus

damnson90 said:


> Does Agesa 1.0.0.6 actually do anything for better Ram overclocking capabilities? What does it actually do?


I believe it does, I was using F5 and couldn't get 3466 fast timings on Dram calculator to work, since going to F6e and now F7 same settings and its rock stable. As for the waking from sleep bug I haven't tested because I don't use the function.


----------



## Timbo2

PTuT said:


> Thanks, did. So far so good. Let's see if the system can wake up (that was the problem I had with the F6).


Glad you're willing to try it. Definitely let us know how the sleep situation works out.

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleTech

F8 has been released. Says it improves USB device compatibility.


----------



## Maracus

SimpleTech said:


> F8 has been released. Says it improves USB device compatibility.


Man that was quick


----------



## Timbo2

Maracus said:


> Man that was quick


Not just quick, ridiculous. What kind of testing or quality control does that suggest when you:

1. Pull all F6x versions of the BIOS and can't be bothered so much as to explain to your customers why a production BIOS was removed.
2. Release the F7 BIOS with a two sentence change log.
3. Release the F8 BIOS a week later.

Seriously? Right now my board is working to my satisfaction with F4e. I understand why others with issues are willing to play BIOS roulette. But at this point I'm done with any future Gigabyte hardware. And this is speaking as someone who has built 3 PCs over the years with Gigabyte MBs and has had 3 different Gigabyte video cards over the years as well.

Edit - adjusted the time between BIOS revisions.


----------



## damnson90

AlphaC said:


> Sometimes Gear down mode is buggy. I would say try leaving GDM on auto.


I tried that now...nothing works...the only way to get 3400 to run at all with the fast preset is on a procodt of 53 Ohm, no matter if GDM is on, off, or auto. I am on the F4J Bios if I remember correctly though. I think I used F4e before and on that I could atleast run 3400 with lower procodts. Still not stable. How do people get their FlareX Ram so high with this Mobo. 3333Mhz seems to be the limit for me right now. I will wait out if the F7 and F8 work and then I will try my luck with the new AGESA version. I want the most out of my Ram.


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> I tried that now...nothing works...the only way to get 3400 to run at all with the fast preset is on a procodt of 53 Ohm, no matter if GDM is on, off, or auto. I am on the F4J Bios if I remember correctly though. I think I used F4e before and on that I could atleast run 3400 with lower procodts. Still not stable. How do people get their FlareX Ram so high with this Mobo. 3333Mhz seems to be the limit for me right now. I will wait out if the F7 and F8 work and then I will try my luck with the new AGESA version. I want the most out of my Ram.


I had no issues with the Flare [email protected] with any of the bios' really.

I have replaced that with some G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3466C16D-16GTZR([email protected]). It ran fine on F6. I haven't really tested it with F7(current bios). Might just move to F8 and see what happens. 

Only real issue I've had is with the audio bug(no output to speakers until I power down, discharge the system, unplug, then plug everything back up). Didn't have that issue when I moved from F5 to F6 though. 

I agree the bios updates are a bit of hit and miss. As them removing F6 without any explanation. GDM has been buggy since way back iirc. Also, I think it really only helps when using odd number timings.


----------



## moparman1303

kd5151 said:


> i just updated to f7. it was a very quick update.


I'm on f6. It's it worth upgrading to f7? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## floflow

Timbo2 said:


> Not just quick, ridiculous. What kind of testing or quality control does that suggest when you:
> 
> 1. Pull all F6x versions of the BIOS and can't be bothered so much as to explain to your customers why a production BIOS was removed.
> 2. Release the F7 BIOS with a two sentence change log.
> 3. Release the F8 BIOS a week later.
> 
> Seriously? Right now my board is working to my satisfaction with F4e. I understand why others with issues are willing to play BIOS roulette. But at this point I'm done with any future Gigabyte hardware. And this is speaking as someone who has built 3 PCs over the years with Gigabyte MBs and has had 3 different Gigabyte video cards over the years as well.
> 
> Edit - adjusted the time between BIOS revisions.


My thoughts exactly. I only bought this MB because I found a deal and was about $120 less than the Crosshair w/o wifi.
I actually have more control in the bios of my Strix X370-F. I've learned my lesson and won't cheap out again. Asus from here on out for me.


----------



## PTuT

Timbo2 said:


> Glad you're willing to try it. Definitely let us know how the sleep situation works out.
> 
> Thanks!


So far so good. It is stable and no once problem with waking up occurred. I am happy. :thumb:
And now, let's try the F8.


----------



## damnson90

So do I assume right, that I have to install the Chipset Driver 18.10.20.02 for the F8 Bios too? Why does the driver say it is 17.12, when I start the setup? Somehow I do not really trust it. It is nowhere to be found on the AMD site either. And if I do install it, should I run DDU over it?


----------



## PTuT

damnson90 said:


> So do I assume right, that I have to install the Chipset Driver 18.10.20.02 for the F8 Bios too? Why does the driver say it is 17.12, when I start the setup? Somehow I do not really trust it. It is nowhere to be found on the AMD site either. And if I do install it, should I run DDU over it?


GB somehow messed up? I just installed chipset driver directly from AMD and all is working well.


----------



## jmaxsohmer

I've been having sleep problems, which I think I've narrowed down to this motherboard beyond any doubt, that seem different from what others have described so far (unless I missed it, in which case I apologize).

When my new rig sleeps, after a few minutes it leaves sleep state (S3) and acts like it's hibernated (S4) - except that it "wakes" with a key press or mouse movement instead of requiring the power button. At that point it starts up, appears to do a full BIOS POST, and restores my state as though from hibernate. If I disable Hybrid Sleep in Windows, I get the same behavior (including key-press wake-up), except it does a clean Windows start-up with no saved state. Windows Event Viewer shows shutdown=false and startup=true for the boot event - the system powered off uncleanly but started up successfully.

If I restore from sleep within a minute of initiating it, it restores immediately as expected. It's definitely entering sleep state - the motherboard RGB lightning turns off.

(Note: In all cases, Windows Event Viewer shows the wake event within 2 seconds of the sleep event, but this appears to be the case regardless of whether it's been long enough to fail over to hibernate. I read on a different forum - didn't think to save the link, and it was a few days ago - that this is due to the wake event occurring before the clock update, and in any case it doesn't seem to be related.)

I have tried every permutation of power settings I could find in Windows, including setting to High Performance and just turning auto-sleep back on. I've restored the default power configuration options entirely (which got rid of the Ryzen Balanced power plan from the chipset drivers I got from Gigabyte's website). I installed the latest chipset drivers from AMD. To confirm that it's not a Windows problem, I booted to an Ubuntu live CD and tried sleeping from there - no change. I tried resetting CMOS, disabling XMP Profile 1 on my memory (it's technically an overclock), and flashing to both F4g and F8 BIOS. Nothing has changed (except that the color shift RGB control from the BIOS appears to have a faster cycle now since upgrading - both F4g and F8 exhibited that).

At this point I'm out of ideas beyond swapping out hardware. I don't have any spare DDR4 memory or a spare AM4 motherboard.

Everything else about this build is basically perfect. It runs like a dream. I think the highest temperature I've ever hit on anything - benchmarks or games - is 73C on the GPU, although of course in sleep mode the fans do stop running.

Components:

Windows 10 Pro (still in evaluation mode - not locking in a license key until I validate that there aren't any problems with the motherboard)
AMD - Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7 GHz 8-Core Processor
Gigabyte - X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI ATX AM4 Motherboard (currently at new F8 BIOS)
G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX) - this is a Hynix kit; the price premium for Samsung B-die was ridiculous, and I don't plan on pushing beyond 3200 MHz
Samsung - 970 Pro 512 GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Hitachi - Ultrastar 7K3000 3 TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Gigabyte - GeForce RTX 2080 8 GB GAMING OC Video Card
Fractal Design - Meshify C Dark TG ATX Mid Tower Case
EVGA - 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (210-GQ-0750-V1)

At this point I'm at my wits' end. I've poured 20+ hours into fiddling with this. Fortunately the Samsung 970 Pro is so ridiculously fast that restoring from hibernate with 32GB RAM only takes about 30 seconds including POST - otherwise this would be far worse. Even so, this is driving me nuts, and I humbly request the expertise of the members here.

Any suggestions?


Oh, one other thing: Windows powercfg says that sleep states S0, S1, and S2 are not supported by the chipset. Is that normal? I can't find any ACPI options in the BIOS.


----------



## Timbo2

PTuT said:


> GB somehow messed up? I just installed chipset driver directly from AMD and all is working well.


I did the same. No issues with the one from AMD.


----------



## damnson90

So you used 18.10.1810 instead of 18.10.20.02? Because that is the most recent I could find for X470 on the AMD site.


----------



## PTuT

damnson90 said:


> So you used 18.10.1810 instead of 18.10.20.02? Because that is the most recent I could find for X470 on the AMD site.


Correct.


----------



## kd5151

moparman1303 said:


> I'm on f6. It's it worth upgrading to f7?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


 not really but i did it anyways. I did it mainly because i was on f6e and noticed some issues trying to adjust my fan curves. Seems to be working now. But from the looks of it. I now got to update to f8.


----------



## Timbo2

jmaxsohmer said:


> When my new rig sleeps, after a few minutes it leaves sleep state (S3) and acts like it's hibernated (S4) - except that it "wakes" with a key press or mouse movement instead of requiring the power button. At that point it starts up, appears to do a full BIOS POST, and restores my state as though from hibernate. If I disable Hybrid Sleep in Windows, I get the same behavior (including key-press wake-up), except it does a clean Windows start-up with no saved state. Windows Event Viewer shows shutdown=false and startup=true for the boot event - the system powered off uncleanly but started up successfully.


Sounds very similar to what I experienced on the since removed F6 BIOS. I'm on F4e and so far so good. Sleep works as it should and my RAM keeps the proper voltage I've set after sleep. I've found this board equally frustrating.

F4e is available from http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/ but it's no longer on the web site. If you want to go with a "release" as ridiculous as that is with Gigabyte's BIOS of the month for this board I'd suggest trying F3 since you said F4g is giving you the same issue.

Just as thought - after you load the new BIOS you are loading optimal defaults first? Other MB manufacturers state to do this. Naturally, Gigabyte is silent about this...


----------



## AlphaC

People that are having issues with sleep and RAM , are you using Fast Boot? Just curious. Especially if you have overclocked RAM you don't want fast boot on.

Are devices set to allow waking the PC?

Is Ryzen Master installed?

On X370 I found that a registry setting was stopping Windows 7 shutdowns sometimes and putting it to sleep/hibernate, so it may be a Windows related thing as I've seen other vendor boards have reported issues as well.


----------



## Timbo2

No fastboot for me.

Ryzen Master installed, but not used or active. Never investigated if it runs any services or background processes, however.


----------



## jmaxsohmer

*jmaxsohmer*



Timbo2 said:


> Sounds very similar to what I experienced on the since removed F6 BIOS. I'm on F4e and so far so good. Sleep works as it should and my RAM keeps the proper voltage I've set after sleep. I've found this board equally frustrating.
> 
> F4e is available from http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/ but it's no longer on the web site. If you want to go with a "release" as ridiculous as that is with Gigabyte's BIOS of the month for this board I'd suggest trying F3 since you said F4g is giving you the same issue.
> 
> Just as thought - after you load the new BIOS you are loading optimal defaults first? Other MB manufacturers state to do this. Naturally, Gigabyte is silent about this...


I was on F3 initially, although I didn't find "Load Optimized Defaults" in the instruction manual until after I started flashing newer versions. I definitely tried it with F8 - not sure about F4g. Strangely, Load Optimized Defaults doesn't pick up my 970 Pro NVMe as a boot option by default, but I can force it to by going into HDD Properties.




AlphaC said:


> People that are having issues with sleep and RAM , are you using Fast Boot? Just curious. Especially if you have overclocked RAM you don't want fast boot on.
> 
> Are devices set to allow waking the PC?
> 
> Is Ryzen Master installed?
> 
> On X370 I found that a registry setting was stopping Windows 7 shutdowns sometimes and putting it to sleep/hibernate, so it may be a Windows related thing as I've seen other vendor boards have reported issues as well.


No Fast Boot yet, although I've considered enabling it just to see if I can cut the 30 seconds down to 15. RAM is technically an overclock for the motherboard, but I'm using vanilla XMP Profile 1. No custom tuning. (EDIT: I've also reproduced the behavior with the default 2133 MHz setting, no XMP.)

I haven't changed any settings regarding letting devices wake the computer, so it's whatever the default and/or Optimized Defaults were. I'll poke at that today when I get a chance to make sure there isn't something I overlooked. It does come out of not-sleep with a key-press or mouse movement though.

Ryzan Master is installed for Windows. I didn't try installing that when I live-booted to Ubuntu - I don't think it even exists for Linux. Are there even chipset drivers available? Quick Google search didn't turn them up. I thought confirming the behavior on Linux was sufficient to rule out settings/driver/software issues, but I suppose it's possible that neither Windows nor Linux sends the right signals out of the box.




I'll try F4e and F3 again, making sure I get Load Optimized Defaults. I'll also check the wake settings in the BIOS. I'll report back after I've tried both. Thanks!


----------



## reaver83

New to the thread, but had this board since December,
Currently on F6e BiOS and when I set memory timings in BiOS, they either do not take (will not boot) or they reset once in Windows. I'm also getting the feeling Gigabyte and Corsair do not get along very well, as my RGB on my RAM is in a constant battle on who is going to control it; RGB Fusion or iCUE.


----------



## reaver83

jmaxsohmer said:


> I was on F3 initially, although I didn't find "Load Optimized Defaults" in the instruction manual until after I started flashing newer versions. I definitely tried it with F8 - not sure about F4g. Strangely, Load Optimized Defaults doesn't pick up my 970 Pro NVMe as a boot option by default, but I can force it to by going into HDD Properties.
> 
> I'm using vanilla XMP Profile 1. No custom tuning. (EDIT: I've also reproduced the behavior with the default 2133 MHz setting, no XMP.)
> 
> I haven't changed any settings regarding letting devices wake the computer, so it's whatever the default and/or Optimized Defaults were. I'll poke at that today when I get a chance to make sure there isn't something I overlooked. It does come out of not-sleep with a key-press or mouse movement though.


I couldn't get NVMe menu to even show up until I dashed to F5b bios, so maybe a newer version will open that up for you. 
As for issus with memory, I had to turn off all XMP on my Corsair Vengeance RAM to get my PC stable, and manually enter the main 5 settings, and also make sure if your RAM requires more than 1.2v that you are manually controlling that, as my RAM requires 1.35v


----------



## AlphaC

The memory voltage should be 1.35V - 1.4V if it's over JEDEC (2133-2666MHz) but if you're using Ubuntu make sure you have a newer Linux kernel as the WIFI won't work with 16 threads on old kernels (intel wifi bug), 18.10 has kernel 4.18. Kernel 4.17+ is required for the full bug fix. Also check that SOC voltage is between 1.05-1.1V. That is another potential oversight with enabling XMP only.



There's no chipset drivers in Linux because it's part of the OS.


----------



## reaver83

Hey! I didn't know AlphaC was part of this group, heard many great thing's about you! Good to know we have someone as legendary as him as part of this group!


----------



## begrie

Does anyone else having the same issues as me? Cpu Vcore SOC always change to default when we change other setting in bios or after cold boot. Using bios F8 at the moment.
It is really annoying.


----------



## Hequaqua

begrie said:


> Does anyone else having the same issues as me? Cpu Vcore SOC always change to default when we change other setting in bios or after cold boot. Using bios F8 at the moment.
> It is really annoying.


No issues for me on F8.


----------



## begrie

Hequaqua said:


> No issues for me on F8.


it is still happen to me even tho i have disable fast boot and using 1.056 Vcore SOC 
I always turn off wall plug when i done playing at night and next morning boom the vcore soc will setting to default as always.


----------



## Mikkinen

begrie said:


> Does anyone else having the same issues as me? Cpu Vcore SOC always change to default when we change other setting in bios or after cold boot. Using bios F8 at the moment.
> It is really annoying.





begrie said:


> it is still happen to me even tho i have disable fast boot and using 1.056 Vcore SOC
> I always turn off wall plug when i done playing at night and next morning boom the vcore soc will setting to default as always.


hi, same problem vsoc, I think that if the vsoc is too low automatically on startup sets it as default. For example, in bios I had set it to 1.01875v and was loaded at 1.094v (default 1.100v) raised by one / two steps the vsoc seems to work correctly, I have raised it to 1.025v and real 1.012v.
let me know if this helps.


----------



## paih85

Mikkinen said:


> hi, same problem vsoc, I think that if the vsoc is too low automatically on startup sets it as default. For example, in bios I had set it to 1.01875v and was loaded at 1.094v (default 1.100v) raised by one / two steps the vsoc seems to work correctly, I have raised it to 1.025v and real 1.012v.
> let me know if this helps.


try using this voltage step only. for me it working and no more auto to 1.1v.

example:

1.0000
1.0125
1.0250
1.0375
1.0500
1.0625
1.0750
1.0875
1.1000
1.1125
1.1250
1.1375
1.1500
........
........
........


----------



## begrie

Mikkinen said:


> hi, same problem vsoc, I think that if the vsoc is too low automatically on startup sets it as default. For example, in bios I had set it to 1.01875v and was loaded at 1.094v (default 1.100v) raised by one / two steps the vsoc seems to work correctly, I have raised it to 1.025v and real 1.012v.
> let me know if this helps.





paih85 said:


> try using this voltage step only. for me it working and no more auto to 1.1v.
> 
> example:
> 
> 1.0000
> 1.0125
> 1.0250
> 1.0375
> 1.0500
> 1.0625
> 1.0750
> 1.0875
> 1.1000
> 1.1125
> 1.1250
> 1.1375
> 1.1500
> ........
> ........
> ........



I will try to set it to 1.0625v and let see how it goes. Hope it will fix my problem.
oh and would you let me know which LLC you use for cpu vcore? i am using Turbo LLC at the moment.
Thank you


----------



## paih85

begrie said:


> I will try to set it to 1.0625v and let see how it goes. Hope it will fix my problem.
> oh and would you let me know which LLC you use for cpu vcore? i am using Turbo LLC at the moment.
> Thank you


auto up to turbo. depend my ram speed personal profile setting.


----------



## ShogoXT

Is there any trick to getting offset voltage to work right? On the taichi once you set pstate0 then offset voltage, in cpu-z it would show lower clocks in idle and lower voltage. 

On this motherboard it always shows 1.38 even when idle. The auto and normal settings for voltage are strange.

Oh btw I'm using a 1700. It has a stock voltage of 1.1875 so if I leave offset on normal or auto without manually setting either voltage setting, it will fail to boot. Other settings just don't have power saving despite having global cstate and c&q on.


----------



## Mikkinen

paih85 said:


> cut


I tried as suggested, your solution along with regular vsoc LLC has helped ...
With LLC High there was a vdroop of 0.0012v, with LLC turbo the vdroop of 0.0006v but underload of 0.0012v, LLC extreme vdroop 0.0006v reopen what set by bios.
  I also increase the cpu LLC in Turbo with this version of bios (before was High).


----------



## Mikkinen

ShogoXT said:


> Is there any trick to getting offset voltage to work right? On the taichi once you set pstate0 then offset voltage, in cpu-z it would show lower clocks in idle and lower voltage.
> 
> On this motherboard it always shows 1.38 even when idle. The auto and normal settings for voltage are strange.
> 
> Oh btw I'm using a 1700. It has a stock voltage of 1.1875 so if I leave offset on normal or auto without manually setting either voltage setting, it will fail to boot. Other settings just don't have power saving despite having global cstate and c&q on.


I regularly use the offset (I had a taichi before), after doing a reset of the test bios to set the voltage to "normal" and the offset line from auto to + 0.0000v, check the test and then try to adjust the offset ... if you have modified the p-states this could be the cause ...


----------



## ShogoXT

Mikkinen said:


> I regularly use the offset (I had a taichi before), after doing a reset of the test bios to set the voltage to "normal" and the offset line from auto to + 0.0000v, check the test and then try to adjust the offset ... if you have modified the p-states this could be the cause ...


I can't even get the lower c states to work it seems. I use the Ryzen balanced power plan, but it doesn't go below 3.5ghz. I have it set to 3.825 because that was the old trick to get it working, but no dice. Voltage especially doesn't flinch.

I've tried offset to auto, normal, and +.15. Auto and normal don't work because the range from the 1700 stock voltage is large, 1.1875. I'll try +0.0, but I suspect it won't work.

I even disabled core performance boost and enabled fully global cstate as well. 

Sad part is I bought this board over the MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC because it lacked offset overclocking. Now they added it in the new bios and I can't get it working on this board.


----------



## Mikkinen

ShogoXT said:


> I can't even get the lower c states to work it seems. I use the Ryzen balanced power plan, but it doesn't go below 3.5ghz. I have it set to 3.825 because that was the old trick to get it working, but no dice. Voltage especially doesn't flinch.
> 
> I've tried offset to auto, normal, and +.15. Auto and normal don't work because the range from the 1700 stock voltage is large, 1.1875. I'll try +0.0, but I suspect it won't work.
> 
> I even disabled core performance boost and enabled fully global cstate as well.
> 
> Sad part is I bought this board over the MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC because it lacked offset overclocking. Now they added it in the new bios and I can't get it working on this board.


have you checked if in the windows energy profile the minimum value for cpu is about 5-20%? This check applies to any profile you uses.
You could try this after loading default optimizations into bios.


----------



## pony-tail

I have this motherboard and have had an issue with the rear audio line out .
Tested on Win 10 CD drivers , Win 10 latest drivers , Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and 18.10 Linux Mint 19.1 and Manjaro 18.0 .
Just not working .
I did some research on google and found it was not uncommon , does anybody know of a fix for this ?
Currently running Fedora not working on that either.


----------



## Maracus

pony-tail said:


> I have this motherboard and have had an issue with the rear audio line out .
> Tested on Win 10 CD drivers , Win 10 latest drivers , Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and 18.10 Linux Mint 19.1 and Manjaro 18.0 .
> Just not working .
> I did some research on google and found it was not uncommon , does anybody know of a fix for this ?
> Currently running Fedora not working on that either.


There is definitely an issue, just unsure about the fix so I gave up. I ended up just pulling the Soundblaster Z out of my other computer to use.


----------



## pony-tail

Maracus said:


> There is definitely an issue, just unsure about the fix so I gave up. I ended up just pulling the Soundblaster Z out of my other computer to use.


Unfortunately I bought my board from newegg and because I am in Australia , no warranty ! only one month old , not impressed .


----------



## Hequaqua

pony-tail said:


> I have this motherboard and have had an issue with the rear audio line out .
> Tested on Win 10 CD drivers , Win 10 latest drivers , Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and 18.10 Linux Mint 19.1 and Manjaro 18.0 .
> Just not working .
> I did some research on google and found it was not uncommon , does anybody know of a fix for this ?
> Currently running Fedora not working on that either.





Maracus said:


> There is definitely an issue, just unsure about the fix so I gave up. I ended up just pulling the Soundblaster Z out of my other computer to use.


You can try this:

Shut down
Unplug power cable to computer
Hold start button to discharge system
Plug power back up
Start computer

This has worked for me, and iirc a lot of others.


----------



## sob0

pony-tail said:


> I have this motherboard and have had an issue with the rear audio line out .
> Tested on Win 10 CD drivers , Win 10 latest drivers , Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and 18.10 Linux Mint 19.1 and Manjaro 18.0 .
> Just not working .
> I did some research on google and found it was not uncommon , does anybody know of a fix for this ?
> Currently running Fedora not working on that either.


Same issue here. Try to plug in the jack in any other line out audio and in gigabyte audio software set it like the main audio out (if doesn't work, try the next output).
I know it sounds weird, but in the software you can choose whatever line out to be your default line out. 
For me it works. Hope so for you too.


----------



## SimpleTech

pony-tail said:


> I have this motherboard and have had an issue with the rear audio line out .
> Tested on Win 10 CD drivers , Win 10 latest drivers , Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and 18.10 Linux Mint 19.1 and Manjaro 18.0 .
> Just not working .
> I did some research on google and found it was not uncommon , does anybody know of a fix for this ?
> Currently running Fedora not working on that either.


Had the same issue with my Gaming 7 Wifi. Sent it in for RMA, took a few weeks for Gigabyte to inspect it and when they did, they marked the status as good/not faulty. I was irate but then a few days later they changed the status to "found issue with audio" and they replaced something on my board because when I got it back it was the same serial number but the rear and front audio were working again. This includes the optical as that also crapped out on my board too. I was nearly ready to sell the board and get a different one.


----------



## pony-tail

This issue does appear to be very common .
I bought my board from Newegg and I am in Australia , so no warranty , --- a mistake that I will never make again .
Looks like I will just get a sound card ( looking at a soundblaster at present ) .
I bought a Crosshair VII Hero to replace the gigabyte board , it arrived today , put a cpu some ram and a video card on it to test it up - works fine but it is not significantly better than the Gigabyte to warrant a full tear down and rebuild - so I am going to go the lazy way and put a sound card in . I will use the Asus board with a 2700x to replace my old x79 system that has cold boot issues .
Sorry about the ramble but thinking as I go .


----------



## arkantos91

Any news from GB acknowledging the rear audio port issue?

Nothing I can do is able to fix it unless I completely shut the pc off and turn the PSU switch off and then back on.

This is totally unacceptable for a motherboard which is not entry level and claims to be "high end"... it got paid like one, that I know for sure.

I had cheaper Asus and MSI motherboards in the past and never had similar issues, which makes this even more baffling.

Do we know if is it hardware related?


----------



## jmaxsohmer

jmaxsohmer said:


> I was on F3 initially, although I didn't find "Load Optimized Defaults" in the instruction manual until after I started flashing newer versions. I definitely tried it with F8 - not sure about F4g. Strangely, Load Optimized Defaults doesn't pick up my 970 Pro NVMe as a boot option by default, but I can force it to by going into HDD Properties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fast Boot yet, although I've considered enabling it just to see if I can cut the 30 seconds down to 15. RAM is technically an overclock for the motherboard, but I'm using vanilla XMP Profile 1. No custom tuning. (EDIT: I've also reproduced the behavior with the default 2133 MHz setting, no XMP.)
> 
> I haven't changed any settings regarding letting devices wake the computer, so it's whatever the default and/or Optimized Defaults were. I'll poke at that today when I get a chance to make sure there isn't something I overlooked. It does come out of not-sleep with a key-press or mouse movement though.
> 
> Ryzan Master is installed for Windows. I didn't try installing that when I live-booted to Ubuntu - I don't think it even exists for Linux. Are there even chipset drivers available? Quick Google search didn't turn them up. I thought confirming the behavior on Linux was sufficient to rule out settings/driver/software issues, but I suppose it's possible that neither Windows nor Linux sends the right signals out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try F4e and F3 again, making sure I get Load Optimized Defaults. I'll also check the wake settings in the BIOS. I'll report back after I've tried both. Thanks!


Apologies for the delay - I was out of town for a bit.

I have just flashed back to F3 and set Load Optimized Defaults. I left the memory profile at default (2133 MHz) instead of using XMP Profile 1. Still no improvement.. Last permutation to try is turning XMP back on, but I have little optimism at this point. If that doesn't work, I guess it's time to contact Gigabyte support so they can tell me that it's my fault for using non-QVL memory (even though there are no 32 GB kits on QVL for a board that claims to support up to 64 GB).

Anyone else have any other ideas?

EDIT: Confirmed no improvement with F3, XMP Profile 1, and Load Optimized Defaults. Sadness.


----------



## Maracus

jmaxsohmer said:


> Apologies for the delay - I was out of town for a bit.
> 
> I have just flashed back to F3 and set Load Optimized Defaults. I left the memory profile at default (2133 MHz) instead of using XMP Profile 1. Still no improvement.. Last permutation to try is turning XMP back on, but I have little optimism at this point. If that doesn't work, I guess it's time to contact Gigabyte support so they can tell me that it's my fault for using non-QVL memory (even though there are no 32 GB kits on QVL for a board that claims to support up to 64 GB).
> 
> Anyone else have any other ideas?
> 
> EDIT: Confirmed no improvement with F3, XMP Profile 1, and Load Optimized Defaults. Sadness.


Have you tried F8 bios? Anything from F6E onwards for me allowed ram timings that were not previously possible

Edit: Also make sure you use Ryzen Dram Calculator


----------



## jmaxsohmer

Maracus said:


> Have you tried F8 bios? Anything from F6E onwards for me allowed ram timings that were not previously possible
> 
> Edit: Also make sure you use Ryzen Dram Calculator


Yes, same problem with F8.

I just downloaded the calculator, but I'll need to find the values to plug in. Pity it can't auto-load them. However, I'm using vanilla XMP Profile 1 without any additional tweaking beyond that (and the same problem occurs with default 2133 MHz timings anyway, so it's definitely not an overclock problem). Memtest86 passes with zero errors on a full run. The _only_ symptom I have is the fail during sleep.


----------



## Timbo2

jmaxsohmer said:


> Yes, same problem with F8.
> 
> I just downloaded the calculator, but I'll need to find the values to plug in. Pity it can't auto-load them. However, I'm using vanilla XMP Profile 1 without any additional tweaking beyond that (and the same problem occurs with default 2133 MHz timings anyway, so it's definitely not an overclock problem). Memtest86 passes with zero errors on a full run. The _only_ symptom I have is the fail during sleep.


You're running 32GB with 4 sticks - correct? As a test perhaps see what happens with 16GB in the A channel or 16GB in the B channel and see if you still have the same issue.

If you are using 2 sticks see what happens if you run just one stick of memory. Obviously I'm not suggesting living with it like that - it should work as Gigabyte advertises. But it may help you narrow the issue down.


----------



## jmaxsohmer

Timbo2 said:


> You're running 32GB with 4 sticks - correct? As a test perhaps see what happens with 16GB in the A channel or 16GB in the B channel and see if you still have the same issue.
> 
> If you are using 2 sticks see what happens if you run just one stick of memory. Obviously I'm not suggesting living with it like that - it should work as Gigabyte advertises. But it may help you narrow the issue down.


2x16. I'll try that shortly. Thanks!


----------



## pony-tail

arkantos91 said:


> Any news from GB acknowledging the rear audio port issue?
> 
> Nothing I can do is able to fix it unless I completely shut the pc off and turn the PSU switch off and then back on.
> 
> This is totally unacceptable for a motherboard which is not entry level and claims to be "high end"... it got paid like one, that I know for sure.
> 
> I had cheaper Asus and MSI motherboards in the past and never had similar issues, which makes this even more baffling.
> 
> Do we know if is it hardware related?


I believe it is but have no definitive proof , that said , it behaves similarly on Linux to how it does on windows .
At this stage I have pulled the board out and put an Asus Crosshair vii Hero in . A pretty expensive solution though .


----------



## Mikkinen

is it possible to disable spread spectrum? I looked for the option but I did not find it ...


----------



## arkantos91

pony-tail said:


> I believe it is but have no definitive proof , that said , it behaves similarly on Linux to how it does on windows .
> At this stage I have pulled the board out and put an Asus Crosshair vii Hero in . A pretty expensive solution though .


Just an FYI for you and anyone else having this issue.

Gigabyte support answered to me on this.

They said 



> Dear *******,
> 
> Thank you for emailing GIGABYTE.
> We are delighted with your interest in our products.
> 
> Please try update the Firmware attached and see if it helps:
> 
> IFU_xe32_v1090.zip
> 
> Regards


I did it and now we will see if the issue will still be showing up or not.

I don't know though why they didn't put this file available for anyone on the product page among drivers and other stuff.

It's not a BIOS update, just a firmware update but I don't know exactly for what. I'm not even sure I did it correctly because after flashing my PC restarted automatically and then after rebooting no confirmation or anything else showed up.


----------



## PTuT

arkantos91 said:


> Just an FYI for you and anyone else having this issue.
> 
> Gigabyte support answered to me on this.
> 
> They said
> 
> 
> 
> I did it and now we will see if the issue will still be showing up or not.
> 
> I don't know though why they didn't put this file available for anyone on the product page among drivers and other stuff.
> 
> It's not a BIOS update, just a firmware update but I don't know exactly for what. I'm not even sure I did it correctly because after flashing my PC restarted automatically and then after rebooting no confirmation or anything else showed up.


It seems to be firmware update for ITE8686E chip which takes care of reading temps/voltages/fan speeds (based on HWinfo). Did you create the pdf file or it was included within the zip? And, BTW, thanks for sharing.


----------



## demone

Is it still considered a solid choice ? Or Alternatives like x470 gaming pro carbon or crosshair vii are better now ? 

3200CD14 16GTZR compatibility issues?

The rear output audio problem is a standard one? Although I intend to use usb presonus audio card.


----------



## Timbo2

Mikkinen said:


> is it possible to disable spread spectrum? I looked for the option but I did not find it ...


Not with any version up to F5. I haven't tried anything past that.


----------



## Timbo2

demone said:


> Is it still considered a solid choice ? Or Alternatives like x470 gaming pro carbon or crosshair vii are better now ?
> 
> 3200CD14 16GTZR compatibility issues?
> 
> The rear output audio problem is a standard one? Although I intend to use usb presonus audio card.


I'm happy now, but I've never dumped so many hours into a motherboard. And I've built lots of PCs. Gigabyte's support was not good in my opinion either. This is my last Gigabyte purchase in the foreseeable future. If I had it to do over again I'd choose another manufacturer.


----------



## demone

Timbo2 said:


> demone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still considered a solid choice ? Or Alternatives like x470 gaming pro carbon or crosshair vii are better now ?
> 
> 3200CD14 16GTZR compatibility issues?
> 
> The rear output audio problem is a standard one? Although I intend to use usb presonus audio card.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy now, but I've never dumped so many hours into a motherboard. And I've built lots of PCs. Gigabyte's support was not good in my opinion either. This is my last Gigabyte purchase in the foreseeable future. If I had it to do over again I'd choose another manufacturer.
Click to expand...

I can feel your pain spending hours to sleep problem, but let me also tell you that coming from sleep /hibernate has some issues to all manufacturers, since I remember from many years back. Too many variables involved this theme. Anyway happy for you , at least you solved the issue. 

As I have to get involved building desktop from DFI/Abit years is it wise spending money to this board over the b450 tomahawk MSI ?

How is the support level these years from gigabyte? (Considering the upcoming ryzen 3000) ? 

Vrms power delivery except this board from gigabyte in b450/x470 is relatively weak, comparing let's say to Asus series or MSI that have more boards capable to support ryzen 3000. 

That makes me think that is more probable the Asus team work more to put out BIOS es supporting the upcoming future ryzens comparing to gigabyte team.

Edit: the rev.1.1 of this board also makes me think that the audio back output issue is hw related ?

Edit 2: M2 slot underneath the VGA is a good idea?


----------



## arkantos91

PTuT said:


> It seems to be firmware update for ITE8686E chip which takes care of reading temps/voltages/fan speeds (based on HWinfo). Did you create the pdf file or it was included within the zip? And, BTW, thanks for sharing.


That very zip file was sent to me by Gigabyte itself, pdf included of course.

If that chip only takes care of reading I can't see how it could be responsible for the audio issue but what do I know. Maybe it also handles voltages and that could be the cause too.


----------



## Timbo2

demone said:


> As I have to get involved building desktop from DFI/Abit years is it wise spending money to this board over the b450 tomahawk MSI ?
> 
> How is the support level these years from gigabyte? (Considering the upcoming ryzen 3000) ?
> 
> Vrms power delivery except this board from gigabyte in b450/x470 is relatively weak, comparing let's say to Asus series or MSI that have more boards capable to support ryzen 3000.
> 
> That makes me think that is more probable the Asus team work more to put out BIOS es supporting the upcoming future ryzens comparing to gigabyte team.


I understand no manufacturer is perfect. So far Asus has been my best experience. And surprisingly I've done bunch of budget builds with ASRock and been very happy. Given issues I've read I'm not sure I'd use them for a premium build, but my personal experience has been good.

I wouldn't expect the support issue at Gigabyte to get better based on this:

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-layoffs-motherboard-sales-decline-2019,38543.html


----------



## ichiban

demone said:


> Is it still considered a solid choice ? Or Alternatives like x470 gaming pro carbon or crosshair vii are better now ?
> 
> 3200CD14 16GTZR compatibility issues?
> 
> The rear output audio problem is a standard one? Although I intend to use usb presonus audio card.


I using F4-3200C14-8GTZR @ 3333Mhz 14-14-14-28-42 1.38v, will try higher clocks when i have time, too busy gaming atm :3

rear audio issues is pretty rare for me if i do have it i just shutdown the psu, power off the psu wait a bit then restart. 

They released the ver 1.1 of the motherboard so maybe they fixed the problem.


----------



## PTuT

arkantos91 said:


> That very zip file was sent to me by Gigabyte itself, pdf included of course.
> 
> If that chip only takes care of reading I can't see how it could be responsible for the audio issue but what do I know. Maybe it also handles voltages and that could be the cause too.


Thanks for the response. Please, let us know if it did resolved the issue. I am sure many will be happy to hear from you on this issue. :thumb:


----------



## Mikkinen

Timbo2 said:


> Not with any version up to F5. I haven't tried anything past that.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## damnson90

Is it possible that F8 runs worse than F4J for Ram overclocking? I can't get my FlareX 3200 Mhz Ram run on 3333 Mhz fast Ram Calculator preset. This was possible with F4J. I overclocked for 9 hours today...all failed with both tm5, Karhu, AIDA64 after 5-30 minutes. Tried so much. Nothing worked. I can only run 3333 with Auto Subtimings.


----------



## Mikkinen

damnson90 said:


> Is it possible that F8 runs worse than F4J for Ram overclocking? I can't get my FlareX 3200 Mhz Ram run on 3333 Mhz fast Ram Calculator preset. This was possible with F4J. I overclocked for 9 hours today...all failed with both tm5, Karhu, AIDA64 after 5-30 minutes. Tried so much. Nothing worked. I can only run 3333 with Auto Subtimings.


I too have this "problem", in the last bios I have always found a drop in the ram frequencies, I 
was stable at 3481mhz cl 14-15-15-15 with f4, with the subsequent up to f8 always worse with gskill 3600c17 2x8 b -die.
Edit: I did some tests with patience, I arrived at 3481mhz safe ram, more frequency or lower timings is not stable in testing I think the best is 3276mhz fast (use bclk 102.4) for gaming (voltage 1.35v).


----------



## Maracus

Mikkinen said:


> I too have this "problem", in the last bios I have always found a drop in the ram frequencies, I
> was stable at 3481mhz cl 14-15-15-15 with f4, with the subsequent up to f8 always worse with gskill 3600c17 2x8 b -die.
> Edit: I did some tests with patience, I arrived at 3481mhz safe ram, more frequency or lower timings is not stable in testing I think the best is 3276mhz fast (use bclk 102.4) for gaming (voltage 1.35v).


I actually found it easier to get RAM stable with F6-F8

Edit: G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3600C16D-16GVK 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4


----------



## Mikkinen

Maracus said:


> I actually found it easier to get RAM stable with F6-F8
> 
> Edit: G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3600C16D-16GVK 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4


Which stable setting?
I can not go beyond 3481 with relaxed times, so I prefer less frequency with faster times and less volts
I have G.Skill F4-3600C16D-17GVK ram


----------



## Maracus

Mikkinen said:


> Which stable setting?
> I can not go beyond 3481 with relaxed times, so I prefer less frequency with faster times and less volts
> I have G.Skill F4-3600C16D-17GVK ram


Try upping your DRAM voltage, whats it currently at?


----------



## Mikkinen

Maracus said:


> Try upping your DRAM voltage, whats it currently at?


currently 3330mhz fast timings with 1.4v (in bios) and vsoc 1.031v.
Even raising the ram voltage up to 1.48v and vsoc at 1.25v I do not get stability at 3533mhz with cl 16.
For the 3480mhz safe timings the ram requires 1.44v.
I think it is the limit of the imc of my cpu


----------



## pony-tail

arkantos91 said:


> Just an FYI for you and anyone else having this issue.
> 
> Gigabyte support answered to me on this.
> 
> They said
> 
> 
> 
> I did it and now we will see if the issue will still be showing up or not.
> 
> I don't know though why they didn't put this file available for anyone on the product page among drivers and other stuff.
> 
> It's not a BIOS update, just a firmware update but I don't know exactly for what. I'm not even sure I did it correctly because after flashing my PC restarted automatically and then after rebooting no confirmation or anything else showed up.



Did that file fix the issue ?


----------



## Ceremony64

First time I ran into this audio issue... I noticed that it is not entirely dead but instead very very quiet, so if you got an amp, you can still hear it "working". obviously not a fix... but still


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

I have encountered a strange problem, and I'm not sure if it's the MB or my GPU (vega64).

Yesterday i was playing some PUBG with my friend, and i got a system freeze while playing.
So i turned it off, and turned it back on again and it didn't boot, GPU error lamp is now on. turned it off, switched to bios nr2, and it boots just fine. as always when that lamp turns on and when it wont boot. (this refusing to boot thing has happened plenty of times)
I reflash BIOS nr1 to the latest version (F8) again, put in all my settings, get back into windows. 
I try to continue playing my game, but now my GPU clocks wont stay stable when i play as shown in the picture (orange and purple). and it's very annoying and not enjoyable to play with massive fps drops.

is it my mb that's doing this or is maybe my Vega crapping out?


----------



## Ceremony64

Pimaddafakkr said:


> I have encountered a strange problem, and I'm not sure if it's the MB or my GPU (vega64).
> 
> Yesterday i was playing some PUBG with my friend, and i got a system freeze while playing.
> So i turned it off, and turned it back on again and it didn't boot, GPU error lamp is now on. turned it off, switched to bios nr2, and it boots just fine. as always when that lamp turns on and when it wont boot. (this refusing to boot thing has happened plenty of times)
> I reflash BIOS nr1 to the latest version (F8) again, put in all my settings, get back into windows.
> I try to continue playing my game, but now my GPU clocks wont stay stable when i play as shown in the picture (orange and purple). and it's very annoying and not enjoyable to play with massive fps drops.
> 
> is it my mb that's doing this or is maybe my Vega crapping out?


 Is the card running stock? or did you apply OC/UV/?? to it?
Whats your power supply? Do you use multiple cables to power your card or a Y-cable (chained connection)?


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

Ceremony64 said:


> Is the card running stock? or did you apply OC/UV/?? to it?
> Whats your power supply? Do you use multiple cables to power your card or a Y-cable (chained connection)?




it's OC'd a bit, my PSU is a Corsair Hx 1000W with a Y-cable to the GPU.
But since you mentioned it, i changed it to 2 cables, instead of one. No change in the GPU behavior .


----------



## Ceremony64

if possible, try if using two cables make a difference (lower voltage droop to the card) and see if stock behaves differently.


also check if you get those dips and stutters when you increase the power limit to 50% (just stick fans to 100% temporarily).

does your vega have dual bios? if so, does the issue persist for both vbios?


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

Ceremony64 said:


> if possible, try if using two cables make a difference (lower voltage droop to the card) and see if stock behaves differently.
> 
> 
> also check if you get those dips and stutters when you increase the power limit to 50% (just stick fans to 100% temporarily).
> 
> does your vega have dual bios? if so, does the issue persist for both vbios?


^^i changed to the 2nd vbios, which is the original bios. And from the very little test i did (5 min) they seem to be holding stable under load now.
thanks a lot for the help 

Seems maybe the flashed vbios have become corrupted of sorts, but how would that affect POST / boot up? and why would a reflash of the MB bios then allow it to boot?


----------



## Ceremony64

i have... no idea really. I had some vbios troubles as well which even ddu couldnt solve the last time around. in the end I had to reinstall windows and just hope that it will never ever happen again. which it hasn't so far ^^


I suspect that there is a combination of mbios and vbios for some settings like power-voltage-frequency-curves and the likes and when switching either bios (m- or vbios), the old "broken" curves no longer apply.


----------



## Ceremony64

I contacted Gigabyte Support about the near-silent audio issue and they sent me a new firmware for... something? Doesn't seem to be for the audio controller itself but for some temperature controller or something? ITE IT8686 to be exact.


I'm sharing the gb-provided files with you. I just updated it and it didn't at least break my computer, but be warned: The update utility causes a hard reboot (no soft shutdown beforehand), so make sure EVERYTHING is closed before you run this update!
Download (virus total report)


Report back if you still run into that audio issue!


----------



## ichiban

I flashed the firmware on my board a few weeks ago, not had any audio issues since (touch wood)


----------



## pajdek

ichiban said:


> I flashed the firmware on my board a few weeks ago, not had any audio issues since (touch wood)


Same here, no issues after 3 weeks.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Pimaddafakkr said:


> I have encountered a strange problem, and I'm not sure if it's the MB or my GPU (vega64).
> 
> Yesterday i was playing some PUBG with my friend, and i got a system freeze while playing.
> So i turned it off, and turned it back on again and it didn't boot, GPU error lamp is now on. turned it off, switched to bios nr2, and it boots just fine. as always when that lamp turns on and when it wont boot. (this refusing to boot thing has happened plenty of times)
> I reflash BIOS nr1 to the latest version (F8) again, put in all my settings, get back into windows.
> I try to continue playing my game, but now my GPU clocks wont stay stable when i play as shown in the picture (orange and purple). and it's very annoying and not enjoyable to play with massive fps drops.
> 
> is it my mb that's doing this or is maybe my Vega crapping out?


 I have a Vega 64 LC and strangely the GPU is extreme sensitive for any electrical events outside the PC: E.G. when i switch on a lamp that is connected to the same power strip as the PC is, then the Monitor wents blank, because the GPU crashes instantly. Even if i only plug in a wireless phone into its charging station next to the PC the GPU instantly freezes and i have to restart the PC pressing long the Power button. The lights of the Vega keep beeing on. Only after hard reset, booting into Windows again and shutting down Windows & the PC they finally switch off normally. Apart from that strange behaviour, the Vega is stable though.


----------



## paih85

Whatisthisfor said:


> I have a Vega 64 LC and strangely the GPU is extreme sensitive for any electrical events outside the PC: E.G. when i switch on a lamp that is connected to the same power strip as the PC is, then the Monitor wents blank, because the GPU crashes instantly. Even if i only plug in a wireless phone into its charging station next to the PC the GPU instantly freezes and i have to restart the PC pressing long the Power button. The lights of the Vega keep beeing on. Only after hard reset, booting into Windows again and shutting down Windows & the PC they finally switch off normally. Apart from that strange behaviour, the Vega is stable though.


same here..what PSU? mine corsair hx1000.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

paih85 said:


> same here..what PSU? mine corsair hx1000.


I have a Seasonic Prime Titanium 850W


----------



## SimpleTech

New BIOS showed up on Gigabyte's filelist.

http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-50_f1.zip

Unfortunately it's not for our board. Might be a new revision or special edition.


----------



## Drake87

AlphaC said:


> Does anyone own version 1.1 with the new ESS ES9118 DAC?
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-11#kf


There much of a difference between them?


----------



## paih85

SimpleTech said:


> New BIOS showed up on Gigabyte's filelist.
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi-50_f1.zip
> 
> Unfortunately it's not for our board. Might be a new revision or special edition.


anniversary edition mobo..

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-50th-anniversary-edition-cpu-leak/


----------



## PTuT

New Bios (F30 with AGESA 0.0.7.2) for X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI popped on Gigabyte site. 
UPDATE: I read that wew AGESA increases inter-core latency (https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...1-overclocking-dram-am4-411.html#post27885782)


----------



## zevot

PTuT said:


> New Bios (F30 with AGESA 0.0.7.2) for X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI popped on Gigabyte site.
> UPDATE: I read that wew AGESA increases inter-core latency (https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...1-overclocking-dram-am4-411.html#post27885782)


I tried F30 and could not get PBO/XFR to work. It seems that my 16x2 memory can run faster with this BIOS version but since I could not get the boost to work I reverted back to F8. Is anyone else able to get PBO/XFR working on F30?


----------



## Mikkinen

zevot said:


> Is anyone else able to get PBO/XFR working on F30?


I also tried the F30, pbo/xfr didn't work and I also noticed some erroneous readings of the ryzen timing checker, I preferred to go back to bios F8 without doing tests....


----------



## Hequaqua

zevot said:


> I tried F30 and could not get PBO/XFR to work. It seems that my 16x2 memory can run faster with this BIOS version but since I could not get the boost to work I reverted back to F8. Is anyone else able to get PBO/XFR working on F30?


Seems to work for me...boosting to 4252.9mhz all cores.

Ram is also fine at my previous settings(3466 14-15-14-28-42-252).

I don't use sleep or hibernate, so can't answer on that front.


----------



## Mikkinen

Hequaqua said:


> Seems to work for me...boosting to 4252.9mhz all cores.
> 
> Ram is also fine at my previous settings(3466 14-15-14-28-42-252).
> 
> I don't use sleep or hibernate, so can't answer on that front.


did you install the 18.50.16.01 driver indicated by Gigabyte?
do you have any way of verifying that rtc reads the correct values? is the latency unchanged from F8?


----------



## Hequaqua

Mikkinen said:


> did you install the 18.50.16.01 driver indicated by Gigabyte?
> do you have any way of verifying that rtc reads the correct values? is the latency unchanged from F8?


I actually have version 18.50.0422 installed. That is the latest on the AMD site.

Here is RTC(AFAIK it's reading the timings correctly):








Latency seems around the same actually:


----------



## Mikkinen

Hequaqua said:


> Here is RTC(AFAIK it's reading the timings correctly)


I don't return the * DrvStr values with respect to what is set in the bios...


----------



## Hequaqua

Mikkinen said:


> I don't return the * DrvStr values with respect to what is set in the bios...


I can see it shows like 120 Ohm's.....perhaps it's adding my offset 20 to a base value of 100. IDK....I just ran HCI memtest +500% and was fine. I also don't see a value for ProcODT in there. It could be RTC(latest version, and iirc they aren't going to update it). 

Who knows....all I can say is my settings and timings are correct in the bios.


----------



## Mikkinen

Hequaqua said:


> Who knows....all I can say is my settings and timings are correct in the bios


I put the F30 bios back with the latest AMD drivers.
In fact the pbo works, but it is as if under load the xfr2 does not work as with the bios F8.
I remember that in the first bios there was the possibility to set the intervention level of the pbo / xfr, could it be some similar setting?
Edit: performance enhancer?


----------



## zevot

Mikkinen said:


> I put the F30 bios back with the latest AMD drivers.
> In fact the pbo works, but it is as if under load the xfr2 does not work as with the bios F8.
> I remember that in the first bios there was the possibility to set the intervention level of the pbo / xfr, could it be some similar setting?
> Edit: performance enhancer?


With F8 it is like the scalar is set to "11" but on F30 it is set to "1". With older BIOSes there were scalar options available but they took that away after F3 or F4.


----------



## Mikkinen

zevot said:


> With F8 it is like the scalar is set to "11" but on F30 it is set to "1". With older BIOSes there were scalar options available but they took that away after F3 or F4.


Can changing the ctdp change anything?

Have you noticed improvements in ram support with bios F30?
These days I'll do some tests ...


----------



## cicero s

zevot said:


> With F8 it is like the scalar is set to "11" but on F30 it is set to "1". With older BIOSes there were scalar options available but they took that away after F3 or F4.


can confirm this. the scalar value seems kinda low for 'enabled' compared to the past ones.


----------



## Mikkinen

What program do you use to test system stability?
Use for the memtest ram with 1usmus profile and then ibt avx, but I have doubts about ibt ... requires ram voltage increase ...


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> I can see it shows like 120 Ohm's.....perhaps it's adding my offset 20 to a base value of 100. IDK....I just ran HCI memtest +500% and was fine. I also don't see a value for ProcODT in there. It could be RTC(latest version, and iirc they aren't going to update it).
> 
> Who knows....all I can say is my settings and timings are correct in the bios.
> 
> View attachment 266344


What are your settings for Ram? Do you use 1usmus Dram-Tool for configuration?
*Edit* just saw the settings two posts above ;-)


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> What are your settings for Ram? Do you use 1usmus Dram-Tool for configuration?


Yes, I use the Dram tool.

Here are my settings though:









Bios Settings:
Auto Core @1.375v
[email protected] 
[email protected]
LLC(both)@High

I flashed the F8 Bios on the secondary side of the board. I'm currently on it, but my settings are the same in both bios'(F8/F30).


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> Yes, I use the Dram tool.
> 
> Here are my settings though:
> 
> View attachment 266866
> 
> 
> Bios Settings:
> Auto Core @1.375v
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> LLC(both)@High
> 
> I flashed the F8 Bios on the secondary side of the board. I'm currently on it, but my settings are the same in both bios'(F8/F30).


My settings are from the safe opptions but i wont get it better than CL16. Probably because i use 4 Ram modules, not 2. Anyways im quite content with the performance and stability. Maybe with MSI or Asus board i could reacht higher clocks but as for now, i wont buy any of these boards.


----------



## thor2002ro

hi , i just made a new build with the x470 gaming 7 and gets stuck at bios splash screen with code A2 and gpu led is on and but cant enter bios, 
mention: I tried clear settings button and its always the same , and tried different gpu gt610 and different pcie slot same stuff i get bios splash screen on monitor and cant do anything
I have no hdd's attached or usb devices, as far as I found A2 means IDE/Sata initialization
Any ideas? i have no idea what bios version board is at and cant update it either since I cant enter bios....

specs are 
cpu: 2700(non x version)
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws V Red 32GB DDR4 3600MHz CL19 1.35v Dual Channel Kit(F4-3600C19D-32GVRB)
mb: Gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI(doooh)
gpu: gtx970

good to mention i also tested cpu and ram on a MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON and they work fine together...


----------



## damnson90

Did anyone test the F31 Bios yet?


----------



## Hequaqua

?? not sure what happened....lmao


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm on it now, just flashed. 

So far....so good. I plugged in my 3466/timings and it booted...so that's a good sign.

I do see Gear Down back in there....and a new one IBS. 

I tried to run Ryzen Timing Checker to see if Gear Down actually works...but RTC doesn't seem to work on my Windows version(running the slow ring of 1903). 

Other than that...haven't really tested anything yet. Ran a quick Aida64 cache and memory benchmark...other than that...not much to say yet.

Here is a screen of Aida(last 3 bios) though....latency is a tad higher, but that can be different every time I run it. 









EDIT(Update):
Just did 10 passes of LinX=passed

Also ran y-cruncher(stress test all)=passed

Seems pretty stable to me. Also, I didn't have the audio bug that sometimes happens after flashing(having to shut down and remove the power cable to get the audio back to the rear output), so that's good.

I don't use hibernate/sleep....I know that was a issue for a lot of users. Maybe someone else will chime in.

LinX


Spoiler















y-cruncher


Spoiler


----------



## damnson90

Hequaqua said:


> I'm on it now, just flashed.
> 
> Seems pretty stable to me. Also, I didn't have the audio bug that sometimes happens after flashing(having to shut down and remove the power cable to get the audio back to the rear output), so that's good.


Oh so that is a well known issue? Because I had that bug on the F4J Bios: I use a Fiio E10k Olympus 2 and I have that weird thing, where after I cold booted, the first time I run any media, be it audio or video, be it a file via mediaplayer or a youtube video, the moment I push the "Play" button the video begins to buffer but nothing happens, as if the file freezes. Only when I pull the mini USB out of the rear of my Fiio E10K DAC/AMP the video starts to play. I can then stick the cord back in and everything works fine again. But I have to do this every reboot/cold boot again. I use the Fiio over the Dac Up USB, but I tried it on other ports and the problem persisted. And now this problem is back on the F8 for me. The weird thing is, that it was not there from the beginning. It always starts happening around the time a new Bios is coming up. Might be bad luck. TBH I am not thrilled about putting on the new Bios, because I tinkered with my FlareX to get first 3266 Mhz and then 3333 Mhz aswell as 3400 Mhz for 56 hours to get it to run on CL14. In that time I played through Crono Trigger and read out a 400 pages book, while running tests and putting in new settings. And the irony was: I put in the recommended "Fast" settings from the DRAM calculator for 3466 Mhz CL 14 and the settings worked right out the box. I am afraid this will be gone with the new Bios althogh the Audio bug might be gone then due to the better USB compatibility. I don't want to tinker around again for 20+ hours to get this setting stable, or not at all. I think for gaming right now 3466 Mhz with CL 14 is the sweet spot, because on my Gaming 7 wifi I doubt that I can go 3500Mhz+ CL14 without additional cooling at all, so I am really hesitant to give that sweetspot up right now. The only thing that would make me Upgrade the Bios is PCIE 4.0 support IF they find a way to make it happen. I am really torn. Because I don't want to wear out the cord or the plug of my Fiio Dac...they are known to be worn out fast.


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> Oh so that is a well known issue? Because I had that bug on the F4J Bios: I use a Fiio E10k Olympus 2 and I have that weird thing, where after I cold booted, the first time I run any media, be it audio or video, be it a file via mediaplayer or a youtube video, the moment I push the "Play" button the video begins to buffer but nothing happens, as if the file freezes. Only when I pull the mini USB out of the rear of my Fiio E10K DAC/AMP the video starts to play. I can then stick the cord back in and everything works fine again. But I have to do this every reboot/cold boot again. I use the Fiio over the Dac Up USB, but I tried it on other ports and the problem persisted. And now this problem is back on the F8 for me. The weird thing is, that it was not there from the beginning. It always starts happening around the time a new Bios is coming up. Might be bad luck. TBH I am not thrilled about putting on the new Bios, because I tinkered with my FlareX to get first 3266 Mhz and then 3333 Mhz aswell as 3400 Mhz for 56 hours to get it to run on CL14. In that time I played through Crono Trigger and read out a 400 pages book, while running tests and putting in new settings. And the irony was: I put in the recommended "Fast" settings from the DRAM calculator for 3466 Mhz CL 14 and the settings worked right out the box. I am afraid this will be gone with the new Bios althogh the Audio bug might be gone then due to the better USB compatibility. I don't want to tinker around again for 20+ hours to get this setting stable, or not at all. I think for gaming right now 3466 Mhz with CL 14 is the sweet spot, because on my Gaming 7 wifi I doubt that I can go 3500Mhz+ CL14 without additional cooling at all, so I am really hesitant to give that sweetspot up right now. The only thing that would make me Upgrade the Bios is PCIE 4.0 support IF they find a way to make it happen. I am really torn. Because I don't want to wear out the cord or the plug of my Fiio Dac...they are known to be worn out fast.


I hear ya.

I plugged in my ram settings, set my voltages....running like a champ really. :thumb:


----------



## cicero s

damnson90 said:


> Did anyone test the F31 Bios yet?



I really want to know if PBO scalar is still being set to low in F31.


----------



## Mikkinen

cicero s said:


> I really want to know if PBO scalar is still being set to low in F31.


I would also like to know this ... as soon as I can I try the F31


----------



## cicero s

Don't waste yout time. PBO is broken in F31 even compared to F30. My 2700X doesn't even try to grab the voltages and XFR.


----------



## Hequaqua

I don't see the scalar settings in this bios.

My 2600X has no problems boosting to 4.25ghz(Auto Multiplier set in the bios) though.



Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## Mikkinen

cicero s said:


> Don't waste yout time. PBO is broken in F31 even compared to F30. My 2700X doesn't even try to grab the voltages and XFR.


ok thanks, i look forward to a new bios ...
In the meantime I'm trying the ram but no improvement



Hequaqua said:


> I don't see the scalar settings in this bios.
> 
> My 2600X has no problems boosting to 4.25ghz(Auto Multiplier set in the bios) though.


can you check if the frequency under load is the same as the previous bios?
With the bios F30 under load it does not maintain the frequency as before, it is lower


----------



## cicero s

Mikkinen said:


> ok thanks, i look forward to a new bios ...
> In the meantime I'm trying the ram but no improvement
> 
> 
> 
> can you check if the frequency under load is the same as the previous bios?
> With the bios F30 under load it does not maintain the frequency as before, it is lower



Yup. the very similar symptom happens on F31. Normally my 2700X stays within 4.125-4.2Ghz range on gaming. But F30/F31 never go over 4Ghz.


----------



## Hequaqua

Mikkinen said:


> ok thanks, i look forward to a new bios ...
> In the meantime I'm trying the ram but no improvement
> 
> 
> 
> can you check if the frequency under load is the same as the previous bios?
> With the bios F30 under load it does not maintain the frequency as before, it is lower


The only time mine drops freq, is when running AVX. Cinebench it drops to 4.150. IBT/LinX if on auto, the cores are all over. Gaming/surfing/etc 4.250.

When I bench, I set a manual clock of [email protected], ram is at 3466mhz.


----------



## PTuT

New BIOS for X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi (F40):
- update new AGESA for next Gen. AMD Ryzen™ CPUs full support
- AGESA 1.0.0.2 :thumb:
- PCIe Gen4 setting there
- LINK: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl


----------



## Falkentyne

thor2002ro said:


> hi , i just made a new build with the x470 gaming 7 and gets stuck at bios splash screen with code A2 and gpu led is on and but cant enter bios,
> mention: I tried clear settings button and its always the same , and tried different gpu gt610 and different pcie slot same stuff i get bios splash screen on monitor and cant do anything
> I have no hdd's attached or usb devices, as far as I found A2 means IDE/Sata initialization
> Any ideas? i have no idea what bios version board is at and cant update it either since I cant enter bios....
> 
> specs are
> cpu: 2700(non x version)
> Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws V Red 32GB DDR4 3600MHz CL19 1.35v Dual Channel Kit(F4-3600C19D-32GVRB)
> mb: Gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI(doooh)
> gpu: gtx970
> 
> good to mention i also tested cpu and ram on a MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON and they work fine together...


No one can help this guy? Been a week but no one has replied...


----------



## Hequaqua

PTuT said:


> New BIOS for X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi (F40):
> - update new AGESA for next Gen. AMD Ryzen™ CPUs full support
> - LINK: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl


Won't let me download it.....tried all the regions. 



Falkentyne said:


> No one can help this guy? Been a week but no one has replied...


I didn't even see his post.

If it was me:

Outside of the case:
PSU
1 Stick of Ram
GPU
CPU/Cooler
1 HD/Sata 

Try to boot...if not, flip the bios switch on the board and repeat. 

If still unable to boot, contact Gigabyte or seller....could be just a bad board. It happens.


----------



## PTuT

Hequaqua said:


> Won't let me download it.....tried all the regions.


Works now, I already updated.


----------



## Hequaqua

PTuT said:


> Works now, I already updated.


Yep, finally got it.....will update after dinner. I need to get my memory settings copied over first....and EAT!...lol 

Thx:thumb:


----------



## SimpleTech

PBO is still broken on F40. My 2700X maxes out at 4GHz on all cores when 100% stressed.


----------



## Hequaqua

SimpleTech said:


> PBO is still broken on F40. My 2700X maxes out at 4GHz on all cores when 100% stressed.


PBO seems fine for me.....4.25 on Auto core:

CPU-Z


Spoiler














Superposition:


Spoiler














HWiNFO64:


Spoiler














Ram timings(3466) went right in and booted...haven't tested yet, but seems fine.


----------



## Mikkinen

Hequaqua said:


> PBO seems fine for me.....4.25 on Auto core:
> 
> Ram timings(3466) went right in and booted...haven't tested yet, but seems fine.


could it be a problem only for 2700X? Can you try cinebench 15?


----------



## Hequaqua

Mikkinen said:


> could it be a problem only for 2700X? Can you try cinebench 15?


Not sure about the 2700X. 

I know when running AVX workloads, ie CB15 CB20 LinX the core drops to 4.150mhz. I can run say Firestrike/Time Spy/etc, in the graphics tests the core is at 4.25ghz(Edited)....hit the physics test(AVX), the core drops to 4.150. 

CB20(Normal Priority set in Task Manager)



Spoiler



































EDIT: Passed 5 Cycles of TM5 with my older bios ram timings. :thumb:

As far as I can tell, everything seems to be working correctly. I did see some changes in the bios. Haven't spent a lot of time going through it yet. I just threw in my ram timings and set my voltages. I will run some other tests in the morning. I like to run LinX using 12288mb of ram, and probably 10 passes of IBT with the same amount of ram used. 

Will post results, issues, after I get them done. I might run the Blender Benchmark as well. I've only done the quick CPU test....think it's just the MBW and Classroom. I think the full test is like 6-7....some are for the GPU though. 

Oh, haven't checked the audio bug issue that was present in some of the other bios...or the sleep function. 

I'm out till the AM....about to fall asleep. 

Hope this helps!

EDIT II:
Had the audio bug with this bios. Shut it down, unplugged from power, restarted....works.

Passed LinX w/PBO enabled(4.150ghz because of AVX instructions), used 12288mb of ram:



Spoiler


----------



## damnson90

X470AG7W.F40 : Invalid Bios


----------



## SimpleTech

Hey Hequaqua, what Windows 10 build are you on? I'm using 1903 (build 18362). Maybe that's why it's not boosting correctly for me? I am using the default balanced power plan as always.

Edit: Scratch that. It was the BIOS. I flashed back to F8 and all is back to normal.


----------



## AlphaC

Supposedly the 50th anniversary edition is the same design
https://quasarzone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qc_qsz&wr_id=252150

Blender maxes out at 4025MHz or so without overclocking it looks like


----------



## damnson90

K...apparently you have to Update to F31 first, then F40. And yeah...Cinebench 20 does not let the XBO boost beyond 3,9 Ghz for me. (1,21V without offset, 1,1V with -0,075V Offset. This seems to be completely balanced for 7nm. It is just wrong on Zen+. I will try games next. But I go beyond the reference 2700x in Cinebench 20 (3917 cb points, while 3963 cb points are reference).

Edit: No more than 4,0 Ghz in games...this Bios destroys balance for Zen+ CPUs do not use it!


----------



## Mikkinen

Hequaqua said:


> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

SimpleTech said:


> Hey Hequaqua, what Windows 10 build are you on? I'm using 1903 (build 18362). Maybe that's why it's not boosting correctly for me? I am using the default balanced power plan as always.


I'm on 1809. EDIT: High Performance power plan. 



AlphaC said:


> Supposedly the 50th anniversary edition is the same design
> https://quasarzone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=qc_qsz&wr_id=252150
> 
> Blender maxes out at 4025MHz or so without overclocking it looks like


4150mhz here on the Blender Benchmark.



damnson90 said:


> K...apparently you have to Update to F31 first, then F40. And yeah...Cinebench 20 does not let the XBO boost beyond 3,9 Ghz for me. (1,21V without offset, 1,1V with -0,075V Offset. This seems to be completely balanced for 7nm. It is just wrong on Zen+. I will try games next. But I go beyond the reference 2700x in Cinebench 20 (3917 cb points, while 3963 cb points are reference).
> 
> Edit: No more than 4,0 Ghz in games...this Bios destroys balance for Zen+ CPUs do not use it!


4250mhz in every game I've tried:



Spoiler


----------



## kd5151

damnson90 said:


> K...apparently you have to Update to F31 first, then F40. And yeah...Cinebench 20 does not let the XBO boost beyond 3,9 Ghz for me. (1,21V without offset, 1,1V with -0,075V Offset. This seems to be completely balanced for 7nm. It is just wrong on Zen+. I will try games next. But I go beyond the reference 2700x in Cinebench 20 (3917 cb points, while 3963 cb points are reference).
> 
> Edit: No more than 4,0 Ghz in games...this Bios destroys balance for Zen+ CPUs do not use it!


 I just updated from F7. Thanks for the heads up. Yup you need F31 first.  Anyways. I also use a stock 2700x with -0,075V offset and 3200mhz cl16 ddr4 memory. I got 4005 points in CB20 with my cores where boosting to 3.925ghz. Seems normal but the score seems lower than I remember. Used to get 4400 something. I dunno. My CB15 score is the same. 

I also notice a line on the start up screen? And some changes in the bios. Like PCI-e config gen 4? Will report back later if issues occur.


----------



## AlphaC

CB R20 uses AVX I think while CB R15 likely doesn't


----------



## srg3037

PBO settings are definitely messed up in F31 and F40 compared to version F8.

When setting PBO on in BIOS on F8 per Ryzen Master the PPT limit is 700, TDC is 380 and EDC is 440. Under F31 or F40 it is PPT 700, TDC 95 and EDC 140. 

Back to F8. Why did they gimp PBO?


----------



## damnson90

Hequaqua said:


> I'm on 1809. EDIT: High Performance power plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 4150mhz here on the Blender Benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 4250mhz in every game I've tried:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270044
> 
> 
> View attachment 270046
> 
> 
> View attachment 270048
> 
> 
> View attachment 270050


I am on a 2700x...maybe the new Bios does handle 8c 16t with lower voltage on XBO for Zen 2 even when using Zen+ CPUs. On the German forum Computerbase.de there are multiple people with this problem on their 2700x with the Gaming 7 Wifi.


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> I am on a 2700x...maybe the new Bios does handle 8c 16t with lower voltage on XBO for Zen 2 even when using Zen+ CPUs. On the German forum Computerbase.de there are multiple people with this problem on their 2700x with the Gaming 7 Wifi.


I have no idea.....I don't use stock voltages, or offsets, I just leave my multiplier on Auto and set my core voltage to 1.375v. IIRC, I have LLC set to High. 

Other than the audio bug, seems things are stable. 4150 in avx applications, 4250 in games.


----------



## rdr09

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-amd-ryzen-3000-pcie-4.0-x470,39377.html


----------



## Hwgeek

srg3037 said:


> PBO settings are definitely messed up in F31 and F40 compared to version F8.
> 
> When setting PBO on in BIOS on F8 per Ryzen Master the PPT limit is 700, TDC is 380 and EDC is 440. Under F31 or F40 it is PPT 700, TDC 95 and EDC 140.
> 
> Back to F8. Why did they gimp PBO?


If PBO got messed up- start sending emails to Gigabyte support, I had same problems with PBO for first "Ryzen 3000 support bios" and MSI had same problem too, after we started to notify Asus Support they released fixed Bios with PBO working.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-asus-prime-x470-pro-issues-successes-40.html
So write a letter to support and share it here so others can send it too so Gigabye support can fix it as soon as possible.


----------



## rdr09

Hwgeek said:


> If PBO got messed up- start sending emails to Gigabyte support, I had same problems with PBO for first "Ryzen 3000 support bios" and MSI had same problem too, after we started to notify Asus Support they released fixed Bios with PBO working.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-asus-prime-x470-pro-issues-successes-40.html
> So write a letter to support and share it here so others can send it too so Gigabye support can fix it as soon as possible.


I remember that. You helped a whole lot of people with that. It only took days, iirc.


----------



## damnson90

Hequaqua said:


> I have no idea.....I don't use stock voltages, or offsets, I just leave my multiplier on Auto and set my core voltage to 1.375v. IIRC, I have LLC set to High.
> 
> Other than the audio bug, seems things are stable. 4150 in avx applications, 4250 in games.


K I now I have that error on my F8 too...only boosts to 4 Ghz in games too. I tried the F40 again...same bug. I tried your stats. as soon as I change Auto Voltage to something else the GPU loses connection to my monitor after post screen. I only got into windows once with 1.375V and I started CB 20 it boosted to 4.380 Ghz and crashed instantly and never came up again until I CMOSed. I have the feeling I somehow corrupted my CPU if that is possible...maybe degradation? Because it no longer goes beyond 4 Ghz in games anymore. and changing the voltage to anything than auto or using the offset won't let me boot anymore.

Edit: Another weird thing: It never goes beyond 46°C in game...on silent cpu fan preset. While with the old PBO I sometimes I reached 64°C


----------



## AlphaC

Are you on the newest AMD drivers from their site? Maybe the new BIOS needs the new drivers

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470
Dated May 10th
https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/amd_chipset_drivers_19.10.0429.exe


----------



## damnson90

AlphaC said:


> Are you on the newest AMD drivers from their site? Maybe the new BIOS needs the new drivers
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470
> Dated May 10th
> https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/amd_chipset_drivers_19.10.0429.exe


Yup but I reinstalled it just now for good measure...now it boosts to 4025 Mhz...so no real improvement. Something is fishy...I hope my CPU is not degraded permanently.


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> Yup but I reinstalled it just now for good measure...now it boosts to 4025 Mhz...so no real improvement. Something is fishy...I hope my CPU is not degraded permanently.


I don't know what to tell ya man. Something a bit off there.


----------



## thor2002ro

Falkentyne said:


> No one can help this guy? Been a week but no one has replied...


I fixed it with a new board replacement... seams the board was stuck or damaged in some way
thanks anyway


----------



## se7enalpha

I have problems with my mobo, when i tried to install F30 or F31 BIOS the PC restarts at finish but i got 0D error, i tried diferent usb, diferent port, diferent server for bios download and i got the same result, even when i tried with other ram stick, without my elgato hd60 pro game capture, anyone have an idea o whats the problem?


RYZEN 2700X
16GB RAM TRIDENTZ RGB 3200MHZ
X470 AORUS GAMING 7
256GB SSD 970 EVO
250GB SSD 850 EVO
4TB HDD


----------



## zevot

I submitted a support incident to them explaining that for the 2700x at least PBO/XFR has been broken since F30.


----------



## cicero s

zevot said:


> I submitted a support incident to them explaining that for the 2700x at least PBO/XFR has been broken since F30.



I made the same report, too. I hope to see the fix soon.


----------



## damnson90

This may be just a hunch, but can it be that it depends on what Revision of the board you have? I have a revision 1.0 board. What revision is your board @Hequaqua?


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> This may be just a hunch, but can it be that it depends on what Revision of the board you have? I have a revision 1.0 board. What revision is your board @Hequaqua?


1.0 Bought it right after Ryzen+ released.


----------



## zevot

Here is the response I got from Gigabyte concerning the PBO/XFR results with F30, F31, and F40:

Dear Customer,

The new bios are for the new Ryzen 3 support.
The option is from AMD AGESA code.
If you have best overclocking results with the F8, it would be suggest you stick with the F8 bios. Or wait for the new AGESA code update from AMD.


----------



## Hequaqua

zevot said:


> Here is the response I got from Gigabyte concerning the PBO/XFR results with F30, F31, and F40:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> The new bios are for the new Ryzen 3 support.
> The option is from AMD AGESA code.
> If you have best overclocking results with the F8, it would be suggest you stick with the F8 bios. Or wait for the new AGESA code update from AMD.


Some response....lol:buttkick:

I rolled back to F8 for a couple of reasons:

BF5 kept crashing
Apex Legends kept crashing

Both Origin games....all my other games, benchmarks, etc. run fine. 

Oh well....it was fun while it lasted. 

One more thing to note....

The audio issue....while all this time I thought it was from updating the bios, now, I'm not 100% sure. 

No changes made to the bios, but updated to Win10 1903.....the audio bug was present. Fixed using the same procedure that I've used in the past.


----------



## zevot

I haven't tried it yet but I found a 41A beta BIOS.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/br9uhq/gigabyte_am4_pbo_xfr_issue/eohc4yq/


----------



## Hequaqua

zevot said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I found a 41A beta BIOS.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/br9uhq/gigabyte_am4_pbo_xfr_issue/eohc4yq/


Flashed....left every thing on auto but the ram....enabled the XMP profile(3466CL16).

About to see if BF5 crashes....lol

EDIT:
Ran BF5 fine, played for about a hour. Restarted computer, changed my core voltage to 1.375v....rebooted.....DISK BOOT NOT FOUND!!! 

For whatever reason is didn't list the WindowsBootManager in the options. Tried on both bios'.....same result. Ended up having to reinstall Windows for the second time in two days!

I'm not sure what happened....normally I just choose the WindowsBootManager and good to go.

As Marty Feldman said, "I guess it could be worse, it could be raining!"~~Young Frankenstein


----------



## srg3037

I will have try try the beta bios someone posted but this is the response I got from Gigabyte regarding the PBO XFR issue. Not a great response.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

The Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration is not working like in previous BIOS (F8 older). 

With the new BIOS version F40 when enabling PBO in the BIOS (selecting enabled from the Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration menu from NBIO Common Options) per Ryzen Master the PBO values are PPT 700, TDC 95 and EDC 140. 

When it is was BIOS version F8 or earlier it was PPT limit is 700, TDC is 380 and EDC is 440. 

Their is no way to change the limits in the BIOS and with TDC and EDC set to the normal value it is not working as intended. 

Can you please fix this. 

5/19/2019 8:10 PM
Answer:	
Dear Customer,

F40 bios is for the new Ryzen 3 support.
The option is from AMD AGESA code, you can revert back to the F8 bios to run for the time being until AMD releases an updated AGESA code


----------



## cicero s

srg3037 said:


> I will have try try the beta bios someone posted but this is the response I got from Gigabyte regarding the PBO XFR issue. Not a great response.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration is not working like in previous BIOS (F8 older).
> 
> With the new BIOS version F40 when enabling PBO in the BIOS (selecting enabled from the Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration menu from NBIO Common Options) per Ryzen Master the PBO values are PPT 700, TDC 95 and EDC 140.
> 
> When it is was BIOS version F8 or earlier it was PPT limit is 700, TDC is 380 and EDC is 440.
> 
> Their is no way to change the limits in the BIOS and with TDC and EDC set to the normal value it is not working as intended.
> 
> Can you please fix this.
> 
> 5/19/2019 8:10 PM
> Answer:
> Dear Customer,
> 
> F40 bios is for the new Ryzen 3 support.
> The option is from AMD AGESA code, you can revert back to the F8 bios to run for the time being until AMD releases an updated AGESA code



So.. we are stuck at F8 for the moment. :/


----------



## zevot

I have been running 41A for a few hours now but haven't had a chance to try it out with any games yet. It definitely is boosting better but I do not think it is at the same level as F8.


----------



## zevot

zevot said:


> I have been running 41A for a few hours now but haven't had a chance to try it out with any games yet. It definitely is boosting better but I do not think it is at the same level as F8.


After some more tests it does seem to be boosting the same as F8. At some point I had caused it to safe boot and in the process it reverted the XFR setting to Auto instead of Enabled.


----------



## damnson90

Hequaqua said:


> Some response....lol:buttkick:
> 
> I rolled back to F8 for a couple of reasons:
> 
> BF5 kept crashing
> Apex Legends kept crashing
> 
> Both Origin games....all my other games, benchmarks, etc. run fine.
> 
> Oh well....it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> One more thing to note....
> 
> The audio issue....while all this time I thought it was from updating the bios, now, I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> No changes made to the bios, but updated to Win10 1903.....the audio bug was present. Fixed using the same procedure that I've used in the past.


What did you do to solve the problem? And I can not upgrade to 1903...it always says that I have drivers or software that is incompatible with the update and that I have to wait until they get updates, when I use the Update tool.


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> What did you do to solve the problem? And I can not upgrade to 1903...it always says that I have drivers or software that is incompatible with the update and that I have to wait until they get updates, when I use the Update tool.


I ended up having to do a clean install, more than once because of whatever happened yesterday.

#post27977000


----------



## pajdek

damnson90 said:


> What did you do to solve the problem? And I can not upgrade to 1903...it always says that I have drivers or software that is incompatible with the update and that I have to wait until they get updates, when I use the Update tool.



Dont update from usb connected device like pendrive or external hdd, copy all files to a directory on separate partition and update from there.


----------



## damnson90

pajdek said:


> Dont update from usb connected device like pendrive or external hdd, copy all files to a directory on separate partition and update from there.


Still did not work.


----------



## damnson90

Lol....Gigabyte released a new Chipset driver not available on the AMD driver page...did anyone try it out with the F40 Bios? Any fixes to the PBO on the 2700x with that? I tried it out without the Bios and with only the new Chipset driver my CPU is locked at 4.25 Ghz never dropping down anymore, temps raised by 15°C, CB 20 score dropped to 3981 from 4051. This is a **** show...I have the feeling x470 is being abandoned now that x570 is coming. There is still so much stuff not alright with x470 on the Gigabyte side. I rolled back to the Chipset driver from April. Can anyone test this who is on the F40 Bios?


----------



## mati865

Open power settings and make sure to use `Balanced` profile.


----------



## damnson90

Tried both...I saw that 4.0 balanced profile while installing it...still it does not clock down at all...checked with both Coretemp and HWINFO. It is locked at 1.4V+ on both balanced and high performance profile.


----------



## Maracus

damnson90 said:


> Lol....Gigabyte released a new Chipset driver not available on the AMD driver page...did anyone try it out with the F40 Bios? Any fixes to the PBO on the 2700x with that? I tried it out without the Bios and with only the new Chipset driver my CPU is locked at 4.25 Ghz never dropping down anymore, temps raised by 15°C, CB 20 score dropped to 3981 from 4051. This is a **** show...I have the feeling x470 is being abandoned now that x570 is coming. There is still so much stuff not alright with x470 on the Gigabyte side. I rolled back to the Chipset driver from April. Can anyone test this who is on the F40 Bios?


Going to wait till i get the 3900x before updating to the latest bios. I dont see any point being on the latest atm when F8 gave me a decent boost to memory overclocking. Pretty sure I will run into issues with the 3900x and 4dimms on the Ttopology layout of gaming 7


----------



## pajdek

Isn't T-Topology better than daisy chain in 4 dimm config?


----------



## arkantos91

Bit disappointed with the mobo... we've got to BIOS F8 and still can't run my Kingston HyperX (khx3200c16d4/8gx) at 3200 MHz like they are supposed to.

Stuck at XMP profile #1 which runs them at 3000 MHz.

Do you suggest tuning them manually with the help of some software or 200 MHz difference are not worth the trouble?


----------



## Ondo

damnson90 said:


> Lol....Gigabyte released a new Chipset driver not available on the AMD driver page...did anyone try it out with the F40 Bios? Any fixes to the PBO on the 2700x with that? I tried it out without the Bios and with only the new Chipset driver my CPU is locked at 4.25 Ghz never dropping down anymore, temps raised by 15°C, CB 20 score dropped to 3981 from 4051. This is a **** show...I have the feeling x470 is being abandoned now that x570 is coming. There is still so much stuff not alright with x470 on the Gigabyte side. I rolled back to the Chipset driver from April. Can anyone test this who is on the F40 Bios?



Try the beta Bios (F41a) from the previous page. Runs stable on my board (rev. 1.1) and the CPU clocks as it should (also ingame), my system runs on 1903 and the latest chipset driver from Gigabyte.












arkantos91 said:


> Bit disappointed with the mobo... we've got to BIOS F8 and still can't run my Kingston HyperX (khx3200c16d4/8gx) at 3200 MHz like they are supposed to.
> 
> Stuck at XMP profile #1 which runs them at 3000 MHz.
> 
> Do you suggest tuning them manually with the help of some software or 200 MHz difference are not worth the trouble?


Forget XMP profiles, download "DRAM Calculator for Ryzen" and set all timings yourself.


----------



## Maracus

pajdek said:


> Isn't T-Topology better than daisy chain in 4 dimm config?


Yes that's right but after seeing all x570 boards being daisy chain makes me wonder how these new chips will behave on T-Topology.


----------



## Maracus

arkantos91 said:


> Bit disappointed with the mobo... we've got to BIOS F8 and still can't run my Kingston HyperX (khx3200c16d4/8gx) at 3200 MHz like they are supposed to.
> 
> Stuck at XMP profile #1 which runs them at 3000 MHz.
> 
> Do you suggest tuning them manually with the help of some software or 200 MHz difference are not worth the trouble?


Have you been using Ryzen DRAM calculator 1.5.1?


----------



## cesthree

Nevermind


----------



## arkantos91

Maracus said:


> Have you been using Ryzen DRAM calculator 1.5.1?


Used to when I got the board almost a year ago, was version 1.4.0.1.

I downloaded 1.5.1 and set:

- Ryzen 2 gen
- Hynix MFR
- V1 profile version (don't know what that is)
- Memory Rank: 1

When I click calculate safe I get "Coming soon" warning and all values from left column are missing


----------



## damnson90

arkantos91 said:


> Used to when I got the board almost a year ago, was version 1.4.0.1.
> 
> I downloaded 1.5.1 and set:
> 
> - Ryzen 2 gen
> - Hynix MFR
> - V1 profile version (don't know what that is)
> - Memory Rank: 1
> 
> When I click calculate safe I get "Coming soon" warning and all values from left column are missing


I assume that you have a Ryzen 2xxx series CPU not a Zen2 CPU as they are not out until July...you have to pick Zen+ since the Ryzen 2xxx CPUs are Zen+.


----------



## arkantos91

damnson90 said:


> I assume that you have a Ryzen 2xxx series CPU not a Zen2 CPU as they are not out until July...you have to pick Zen+ since the Ryzen 2xxx CPUs are Zen+.


It seems I don't even know my CPU family lol.

I managed to set everything in the BIOS except for the voltage. In Advanced Memory Settings, where I've input all the values from DRAM Calculator, Profile DDR voltage is greyed out and I cannot change it. As you can see here: https://youtu.be/2siG1G8FE4Q?t=29

in Advanced Voltage Settings from the M.I.T. main menu there is DRAM Voltage (CH A/B): is it the one I'm looking for?


----------



## Maracus

arkantos91 said:


> It seems I don't even know my CPU family lol.
> 
> I managed to set everything in the BIOS except for the voltage. In Advanced Memory Settings, where I've input all the values from DRAM Calculator, Profile DDR voltage is greyed out and I cannot change it. As you can see here: https://youtu.be/2siG1G8FE4Q?t=29
> 
> in Advanced Voltage Settings from the M.I.T. main menu there is DRAM Voltage (CH A/B): is it the one I'm looking for?


Yes thats where you change the DRAM voltage, Advanced Voltage Settings>DRAM Voltage (CH A/B). I think you will find Hynix MFR is a pain in the ass on any motherboard.


----------



## arkantos91

Maracus said:


> Yes thats where you change the DRAM voltage, Advanced Voltage Settings>DRAM Voltage (CH A/B). I think you will find Hynix MFR is a pain in the ass on any motherboard.


Ok. So I was right changing it. I tried 3200 MHz but no luck.

Unfortunately even 3133 MHz seems to be unstable with the same "SAFE" settings. As seen in attached picture.

DRAM Voltage was actually higher: 1.380 instead of 1.370 even if i set 1.370 in BIOS.

Do you think I should increase a little bit more the voltage to stay @3200 MHz or not? 

The alternatIve is staying with the default XMP Profile #2: 3000 MHz CL15-17-17 @1.35V.


----------



## Maracus

arkantos91 said:


> Ok. So I was right changing it. I tried 3200 MHz but no luck.
> 
> Unfortunately even 3133 MHz seems to be unstable with the same "SAFE" settings. As seen in attached picture.
> 
> DRAM Voltage was actually higher: 1.380 instead of 1.370 even if i set 1.370 in BIOS.
> 
> Do you think I should increase a little bit more the voltage to stay @3200 MHz or not?
> 
> The alternatIve is staying with the default XMP Profile #2: 3000 MHz CL15-17-17 @1.35V.


Go for it, doing some reading people have it up to 1.46v. I've had my B-Die as high as 1.45v, but have lower now using 4x8GB sticks is a bit harder to tune


----------



## damnson90

Did they delete the Chipset driver from the Gigabyte site? I get an "access denied" as soon as I click on "Download"


----------



## Hequaqua

damnson90 said:


> Did they delete the Chipset driver from the Gigabyte site? I get an "access denied" as soon as I click on "Download"


It will probably be back up later. 

Here is a link to the AMD site where you can get the same version(not sure this is 19.10.08 though):

https://www.amd.com/en/products/chipsets-am4

I have it installed, and the saved download file...but now I'm not sure where I got it....lol


----------



## damnson90

I FINALLY FOUND THE ROOT OF THE 4 GHZ WALL! I found it in Ryzen Master: EDC, TDC and PPT are very low by default after the Bios Update, Windows Update and Chipset driver update for some reason. I wll attach a screenshot of my Ryzen master default settings. So I fiddled around with it and when I max all of those three variables out, my 2700x boosts up to 4,35 Ghz on one core at times. The question is if I can screw up my CPU/Mobo with maxing out those stats. Is there any risk to it? And even more important: Is there a way to do this in the Bios? I never saw these stats in there.


----------



## AlphaC

Hequaqua said:


> It will probably be back up later.
> 
> Here is a link to the AMD site where you can get the same version(not sure this is 19.10.08 though):
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/products/chipsets-am4
> 
> I have it installed, and the saved download file...but now I'm not sure where I got it....lol


 It's 19.10.0429 , dated May 10 2019, which is newer


------

Also did some crunching numbers based off IR3553 datasheet


----------



## damnson90

AlphaC said:


> It's 19.10.0429 , dated May 10 2019, which is newer


The Chipset driver is back up on the Gigabyte site and it says it was released at the 12th of June. It is still the 19.10.08 driver. So shouldn't this one be newer than the one released by AMD (10th of May).


----------



## AlphaC

damnson90 said:


> The Chipset driver is back up on the Gigabyte site and it says it was released at the 12th of June. It is still the 19.10.08 driver. So shouldn't this one be newer than the one released by AMD (10th of May).


The one upon Gigabyte's site now is indeed newer since it's June 12 rather than May 10th
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#support-dl-driver-chipset
AMD Chipset Driver
(Note) Win10 ver.1903 supported.
(Note) For 3rd AMD Ryzen CPU support. OS: Windows 10 64bit 

[19.10.08]
549.02 MB 
2019/06/12 



I would say to hold off on this until Ryzen 3rd gen launch unless you want to be a BIOS tester. Newest BIOS is still only dated May 16th (F40).


----------



## Hwgeek

Have you tested it if it's really better?


----------



## AlphaC

Update on that chipset driver: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/c02fcq/amd_chipset_for_1903_and_3rd_gen_ryzen_support/er1z4d5/
"The only difference is the Balanced Power Plan that got updated from version 2.02.0000 to 4.00.0000"


----------



## Drake87

zevot said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I found a 41A beta BIOS.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/br9uhq/gigabyte_am4_pbo_xfr_issue/eohc4yq/


I'm getting the highest boosts and overall best performance using this 41A bios. Glad you posted this.


----------



## reaver83

Just an FYI when installing F40 BiOs, be sure to do EXACTLY WHAT THE NOTE SAYS, and update to F31 first, then install the EC Firmware tool and update the chipset firmware before updating to F40. what that is doing is preping the Chipset to support PCI-E x16 Gen 4! 
*NOTE* I did use the most recent chipset drivers from AMD's website, and updated Windows 10 to the 1903 update, you may want to do the same!


----------



## deviltje

The EC firmware is not for chipset but for the ite controller.

Also gen4 will be removed from the list amd will not support gen4 on x470 boards(source amd and gigabyte support)


----------



## AngryLobster

I moved from a CH7 to this and gotta say the bios is pure gutter trash in comparison. I am going to update to F40 and pray the mouse not working randomly, pauses/freezes, random no post when restarting the PC all go away.


----------



## Hequaqua

On F41a here....seems fine.

Boosts to 4.250 except when AVX is used. Memory at 3466(14-15-14-28-42-252).

Just ran TM5(1USMUS' testing utility), passed 20 cycles.


----------



## zevot

AngryLobster said:


> I moved from a CH7 to this and gotta say the bios is pure gutter trash in comparison. I am going to update to F40 and pray the mouse not working randomly, pauses/freezes, random no post when restarting the PC all go away.


I was getting the weird mouse/keyboard issues until I changed the ASMedia USB controller driver to the Microsoft version instead of the one from ASMedia/Gigabyte. I am not sure this is the same issue you are having but you might want to check the ASMedia Controller in device manager.


----------



## nick name

Does this interest you guys?

http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/13526365


----------



## Hequaqua

*Help!!!!*

Things *were* running fine on F41a. I had just finished running LinX stress test. Chip boosted to 4.25 like normal, dropped to 4.15(normal since it is using AVX). Passed.

Restart......fans seem to be running full blast....no post.  (getting error code 48, not in manual, can't find it online)(it also acts like it does when changing DRAM settings, boots on/off three times)
*Note:* The settings for F41a were with my 3466 timings. All I changed before this issue was the multiplier...to 42(wanted to run LinX at 4.2).

I flip the bios switch to my F8 bios, posts. Flip the switch back to were the F41a bios is....run Q-Flash. Bios check error. I tried a couple of the other bios' on the usb drive....F2-F4-F431. Same error. I even downloaded the bios' from the Gigabyte site and tried those. No luck.

Flip the switch back to the F8 bios...boots fine. 

Any ideas as to how to get at least F2 thru F8 back on there?


----------



## Ramad

Hequaqua said:


> *Help!!!!*
> 
> Things *were* running fine on F41a. I had just finished running LinX stress test. Chip boosted to 4.25 like normal, dropped to 4.15(normal since it is using AVX). Passed.
> 
> Restart......fans seem to be running full blast....no post.  (getting error code 48, not in manual, can't find it online)(it also acts like it does when changing DRAM settings, boots on/off three times)
> *Note:* The settings for F41a were with my 3466 timings. All I changed before this issue was the multiplier...to 42(wanted to run LinX at 4.2).
> 
> I flip the bios switch to my F8 bios, posts. Flip the switch back to were the F41a bios is....run Q-Flash. Bios check error. I tried a couple of the other bios' on the usb drive....F2-F4-F431. Same error. I even downloaded the bios' from the Gigabyte site and tried those. No luck.
> 
> Flip the switch back to the F8 bios...boots fine.
> 
> Any ideas as to how to get at least F2 thru F8 back on there?


Try using Gigabyte efiflash flash utility on DOS to flash the corrupted BIOS


----------



## Hequaqua

Ramad said:


> Try using Gigabyte efiflash flash utility on DOS to flash the corrupted BIOS


Well....I took a chance and used the @BIOS app through the App Center. That worked.....but when I restarted it wouldn't boot into Windows10. It tried auto repair....still same issue. I flipped back to the other bios(also F8)...Windows booted fine.

At least I have half the issue taken care of. 

I found this of interest though. As I said I had just finished running 10 passes of LinX. I took a screen shot....rebooted to set the multiplier and the issue started. Anyway....this screen shot is not right. I know CPU-Z isn't always right...but this is WAY off:









4911mhz 115.57 BLK....I wish...lol

EDIT: Since I can boot into Windows on this bios, I'm not sure what the issue is on the other one. 



nick name said:


> Does this interest you guys?
> 
> http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/13526365


Oh my....yes yes and yes....but I want the 3700X I think....


----------



## damnson90

I think I will not buy Gigabyte again for a long time. Actually until they discover customer support. My next board will either be a Asus or Asrock board (MSI is on my bocott list).


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...good news....all back to normal. 

F8 bios on both sides.

It appears that when it flashed back to F8 it changed my boot disk priorities(it was trying to boot from my Firecuda instead of the Evo 970). 

Question is now....do I want to get a 3000 series and do I want to mess with the bios' that support them?



damnson90 said:


> I think I will not buy Gigabyte again for a long time. Actually until they discover customer support. My next board will either be a Asus or Asrock board (MSI is on my bocott list).


I've been pretty happy with this board. This is really the first serious issue I've had. I'm just thankful for dual bios. If this happened on a single bios board...well...who knows what might have happened. I had the Asus X470 Prime(BLK was wonky)...didn't care for it....sent it back and picked up this one.


----------



## AlphaC

Hequaqua said:


> *Help!!!!*
> 
> Things *were* running fine on F41a. I had just finished running LinX stress test. Chip boosted to 4.25 like normal, dropped to 4.15(normal since it is using AVX). Passed.
> 
> Restart......fans seem to be running full blast....no post.  (getting error code 48, not in manual, can't find it online)(it also acts like it does when changing DRAM settings, boots on/off three times)
> *Note:* The settings for F41a were with my 3466 timings. All I changed before this issue was the multiplier...to 42(wanted to run LinX at 4.2).
> 
> I flip the bios switch to my F8 bios, posts. Flip the switch back to were the F41a bios is....run Q-Flash. Bios check error. I tried a couple of the other bios' on the usb drive....F2-F4-F431. Same error. I even downloaded the bios' from the Gigabyte site and tried those. No luck.
> 
> Flip the switch back to the F8 bios...boots fine.
> 
> Any ideas as to how to get at least F2 thru F8 back on there?



Pretty sure you can boot into backup BIOS, go to flash utility and then flip BIOS switch before flashing


----------



## Hequaqua

AlphaC said:


> Pretty sure you can boot into backup BIOS, go to flash utility and then flip BIOS switch before flashing


I did that.....that was when it kept telling me Bios Check error(that was via Q-Flash, not using DOS commands).

I'm all back to normal now on either bios. Close call though....lol


----------



## AlphaC

Good to hear, that's why Dual BIOs with a switch is a great feature if you're memory overclocking.


----------



## Hequaqua

AlphaC said:


> Good to hear, that's why Dual BIOs with a switch is a great feature if you're memory overclocking.


I wasn't really memory oc'ing.....I mean, yea, my ram is oc'd, but those are timings I've been using for quite a while. 

I'm not sure what happened...but yea, dual bios with a switch is a "must have" as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Maracus

Hequaqua said:


> I did that.....that was when it kept telling me Bios Check error(that was via Q-Flash, not using DOS commands).
> 
> I'm all back to normal now on either bios. Close call though....lol


Yeah this is exactly why i'm not updating my bios until I get the 3900x, Glad you got it sorted though!


----------



## Hequaqua

Maracus said:


> Yeah this is exactly why i'm not updating my bios until I get the 3900x, Glad you got it sorted though!


You and me both!....lol

I'm glad I got it sorted out too....Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Drake87

Does the 41A bios support the 3000 series?


----------



## tsamolotoff

Microcode is there, so it should support it (unlike all MSI boards). Obviously, no ways of checking it, apart from the fact that AMD already had Gaming 7 on one of the shows along with Matisse and Navi card.


----------



## arkantos91

Is Ryzen balanced still the way to go? I'm out of the loop.

BIOS F8, should I upgrade to something newer also?


----------



## Echoa

So I've now joined the Ryzen ranks after many years on my z87 rig. My z87 rig froze then started giving me Machine Check errors and refused to boot and refused to post 1/2 the time so forced new PC time. Went with this board because ive had good luck with Gigabyte for many years through AMD and Intel systems + the REAL heatsink and Solid VRM combo on this board. Running a Ryzen 1600 (109$ on sale) waiting for Ryzen 3k launch.

I was lucky enough to hit the 1.55GHz bug trying to overclock and figured out it was C&Qs doing, but im curious if there's any other quirks when OCing 1St gen Ryzen on this board. Right now im running 3.8GHz with +0.1 offset (static better?) And 3000MHz gskill with timings tightened from 16-18-18 to 15-17-17

Im also hoping I dont need to worry about the EC firmware update on F40 BIOS ( i dont use windows) running only 2 dimms. Im assuming its because this board uses T Top and not Daisy Chain Ryzen 3k seems geared for but only time will tell


----------



## AlphaC

Echoa said:


> So I've now joined the Ryzen ranks after many years on my z87 rig. My z87 rig froze then started giving me Machine Check errors and refused to boot and refused to post 1/2 the time so forced new PC time. Went with this board because ive had good luck with Gigabyte for many years through AMD and Intel systems + the REAL heatsink and Solid VRM combo on this board. Running a Ryzen 1600 (109$ on sale) waiting for Ryzen 3k launch.
> 
> I was lucky enough to hit the 1.55GHz bug trying to overclock and figured out it was C&Qs doing, but im curious if there's any other quirks when OCing 1St gen Ryzen on this board. Right now im running 3.8GHz with +0.1 offset (static better?) And 3000MHz gskill with timings tightened from 16-18-18 to 15-17-17
> 
> Im also hoping I dont need to worry about the EC firmware update on F40 BIOS ( i dont use windows) running only 2 dimms. Im assuming its because this board uses T Top and not Daisy Chain Ryzen 3k seems geared for but only time will tell


If you're using first gen ryzen, manual OC is better due to the boost algorithm that tanks the clocks once you load it with more than 4 threads (even if they are not heavily used). In addition, you might be able to attain 3.8-3.9 easily on a R5 1600 while the stock clocks only 3.6GHz turbo + ~ 100MHz XFR.
I would suggest fixed SOC voltage and memory voltage , get memory stable first and then work from there. You could also use P-state OC but that isn't rigorously tested as PBO and manual OC are. Gigabyte's memory topology seems to like even timings more (it may just because GearDownMode is faulty in some BIOS versions), so if your kit is able you can probably do 3200 C16.

For 2nd gen R7 2700X / R5 2600X you're better off with PBO since most chips only hit 4.2-4.3GHz on ambient for multicore. R5 2600 you might be able to eek out more with manual OC since it's 3.9GHz max boost , the same goes for Ryzen 7 2700 to a lesser extent since max boost is 4.1GHz although 8 cores on 65W TDP means the clocks drop far faster since the power limit is lower (it goes by temperature, power, and the max turbo clock).



arkantos91 said:


> Is Ryzen balanced still the way to go? I'm out of the loop.
> 
> BIOS F8, should I upgrade to something newer also?


A power profile with <50% min processor state is required for the boost algorithm, it doesn't necessarily need to be Ryzen Balanced. With 90-100% min processor state it goes to ~ 4.2GHz from what I've seen.

From F30-F40 you need the new AMD chipset drivers (18.50.16.01 or later). If you aren't upgrading to Ryzen 3rd gen yet I'd wait for Gigabyte to make a less mysterious EC firmware tool and also for people to thoroughly test F40 and later.


----------



## Echoa

AlphaC said:


> If you're using first gen ryzen, manual OC is better due to the boost algorithm that tanks the clocks once you load it with more than 4 threads (even if they are not heavily used). In addition, you might be able to attain 3.8-3.9 easily on a R5 1600 while the stock clocks only 3.6GHz turbo + ~ 100MHz XFR.
> I would suggest fixed SOC voltage and memory voltage , get memory stable first and then work from there. You could also use P-state OC but that isn't rigorously tested as PBO and manual OC are. Gigabyte's memory topology seems to like even timings more (it may just because GearDownMode is faulty in some BIOS versions), so if your kit is able you can probably do 3200 C16.


Unfortunately my kit isnt particularly good (Cheap Gskill Aegis 1R 3000mhz cas 16) and it doesnt like to be overclocked much (maybe 100ish mhz) without causing issues with booting. Ive tried 3200mhz but it fails to boot and bios resets to defaults and i dont want to push too much voltage on the IMC as its good enough for me. Im not too worried about the memory because i honestly hate memory overclocking even though i was able to push my 1600mhz kit on z87 to 2400mhz it just takes WAY too much time and hassle for me vs CPU or GPU overclocking. Ive got 3.8 on my 1600 stable at this point so ill just be happy with that for now till i can nab a 3k later in the year and Ill eventually nab some better RAM with higher stock speed vs overclocking it. I was mostly curious if this board had any funny quirks with 1st gen Ryzen as most all the info i see for it is regarding 2nd Gen.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

AlphaC said:


> If you're using first gen ryzen, manual OC is better due to the boost algorithm that tanks the clocks once you load it with more than 4 threads (even if they are not heavily used). In addition, you might be able to attain 3.8-3.9 easily on a R5 1600 while the stock clocks only 3.6GHz turbo + ~ 100MHz XFR.
> I would suggest fixed SOC voltage and memory voltage , get memory stable first and then work from there. You could also use P-state OC but that isn't rigorously tested as PBO and manual OC are. Gigabyte's memory topology seems to like even timings more (it may just because GearDownMode is faulty in some BIOS versions), so if your kit is able you can probably do 3200 C16.
> 
> For 2nd gen R7 2700X / R5 2600X you're better off with PBO since most chips only hit 4.2-4.3GHz on ambient for multicore. R5 2600 you might be able to eek out more with manual OC since it's 3.9GHz max boost , the same goes for Ryzen 7 2700 to a lesser extent since max boost is 4.1GHz although 8 cores on 65W TDP means the clocks drop far faster since the power limit is lower (it goes by temperature, power, and the max turbo clock).
> 
> 
> 
> A power profile with <50% min processor state is required for the boost algorithm, it doesn't necessarily need to be Ryzen Balanced. With 90-100% min processor state it goes to ~ 4.2GHz from what I've seen.
> 
> From F30-F40 you need the new AMD chipset drivers (18.50.16.01 or later). If you aren't upgrading to Ryzen 3rd gen yet I'd wait for Gigabyte to make a less mysterious EC firmware tool and also for people to thoroughly test F40 and later.


Talked with Matt about issues with FW (my board got "audio bricked", no right and left channel, sent to GBT Perú RMA, hopefully they will try the new ECFW, they thought it was audio caps so hope they will give it a try).

Matt uploaded new file with new FW tool, tested on another AG7W Rev 1.0 board and no audio issue at all. Here is the link:

drive.google.com/open?id=1R9h9t1bMWMQxNtd-j2bL95GryIH_nL9g (Bin file 817)

Right now on F40 on Ryzen 5 2600X, asking if there is any new beta BIOS for motherboard, but no issues so far. If anyone has audio issues, might want to give it a try (always at own risk).

Instructions (I assume you are a F31 bios, at least I was before I flashed the new ECFW).

1). Download rar, unrar it.
2). Tool tells you what FW version you at (I was at very old FW version, 672 I believe).
3). Click on load bin, select bin file (817). Then flash. It will flash relatively quick. Don't close program. WAIT.
4). Wait 1-2 mins (took about 40 seconds for me), OS will reboot itself. Secondary BIOS might kick in (plug off power supply a min and cold boot it) and you should be on primary BIOS again on F31.

After that, on F40, did a quick AIDA64 test. No issues. 3200 MHz CL14 kit (no OC at all or PBO). Going to test bench 2600X all over again... 

Btw, just wondering, you guys aware on 1903 Windows kernel high latencies on latencymon? Might have to bench on 1809 (no issues at all on latency/interruptions).

P.S. If anyone has a BIOS post F41a, let me know, but I'm asking, going to give it a try.


----------



## Hequaqua

ReDXfiRe said:


> Talked with Matt about issues with FW (my board got "audio bricked", no right and left channel, sent to GBT Perú RMA, hopefully they will try the new ECFW, they thought it was audio caps so hope they will give it a try).
> 
> Matt uploaded new file with new FW tool, tested on another AG7W Rev 1.0 board and no audio issue at all. Here is the link:
> 
> drive.google.com/open?id=1R9h9t1bMWMQxNtd-j2bL95GryIH_nL9g (Bin file 817)
> 
> Right now on F40 on Ryzen 5 2600X, asking if there is any new beta BIOS for motherboard, but no issues so far. If anyone has audio issues, might want to give it a try (always at own risk).
> 
> Instructions (I assume you are a F31 bios, at least I was before I flashed the new ECFW).
> 
> 1). Download rar, unrar it.
> 2). Tool tells you what FW version you at (I was at very old FW version, 672 I believe).
> 3). Click on load bin, select bin file (817). Then flash. It will flash relatively quick. Don't close program. WAIT.
> 4). Wait 1-2 mins (took about 40 seconds for me), OS will reboot itself. Secondary BIOS might kick in (plug off power supply a min and cold boot it) and you should be on primary BIOS again on F31.
> 
> After that, on F40, did a quick AIDA64 test. No issues. 3200 MHz CL14 kit (no OC at all or PBO). Going to test bench 2600X all over again...
> 
> Btw, just wondering, you guys aware on 1903 Windows kernel high latencies on latencymon? Might have to bench on 1809 (no issues at all on latency/interruptions).
> 
> P.S. If anyone has a BIOS post F41a, let me know, but I'm asking, going to give it a try.


F41A Bios

The file size exceeds the limit to upload here. 

Here is a link to my Google Drive that you can download it from though.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16hXCHH3Q_lyTfPpqz6QzRwQkxvfDKts2

Do we need to really update the FW if we only plan on running two dimms?


----------



## AlphaC

I'm curious why it is labeled IT8733 rather than IT8686 or IT8792 in that tool. It's the same family of ITE SuperIO controllers but not the exact model.



I am unsure what is going on with the EC firmware update tool that is not a BIOs update and whether a BIOS flash would overwrite anything. Maybe not.


The main reason I could see for updating using EC firmware tool is because all X570 boards from Gigabyte are daisy chain and the ones on X470/B450 were most likely all T-topology. Maybe they implemented a compatibility fix of sorts.


The preliminary review on Chapuzas Informatica using the board has terrible AIDA64 memory writes (r5 3600) so I don't know if it's because they didn't use the EC firmware tool with their 2 DIMMs.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

AlphaC said:


> I'm curious why it is labeled IT8733 rather than IT8686 or IT8792 in that tool. It's the same family of ITE SuperIO controllers but not the exact model.
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure what is going on with the EC firmware update tool that is not a BIOs update and whether a BIOS flash would overwrite anything. Maybe not.
> 
> 
> The main reason I could see for updating using EC firmware tool is because all X570 boards from Gigabyte are daisy chain and the ones on X470/B450 were most likely all T-topology. Maybe they implemented a compatibility fix of sorts.
> 
> 
> The preliminary review on Chapuzas Informatica using the board has terrible AIDA64 memory writes (r5 3600) so I don't know if it's because they didn't use the EC firmware tool with their 2 DIMMs.


Yes I saw those results. One supposition is that for some reason IF is working at half speed? Wish I could have a 3600 sample to reassure that. Latency was really high unless change on CCX config has anything to do with it... Yet no sample on hand can't reassure anything.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Hequaqua said:


> F41A Bios
> 
> The file size exceeds the limit to upload here.
> 
> Here is a link to my Google Drive that you can download it from though.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16hXCHH3Q_lyTfPpqz6QzRwQkxvfDKts2
> 
> Do we need to really update the FW if we only plan on running two dimms?


Got F41a, thanks nonetheless.

Not sure if you need it. I'd still give it a try once RMA tries ECFW fix on audio. Nonetheless, I had always audio issues on this model. Noticed after I reviewed it. Sometimes audio would work low and fix for it would be cold boot machine to get rid off it. Happened from time to time. Hopefully today RMA can flash ECFW and test if the audio gets fixed.


----------



## Echoa

ReDXfiRe said:


> Talked with Matt about issues with FW (my board got "audio bricked", no right and left channel, sent to GBT Perú RMA, hopefully they will try the new ECFW, they thought it was audio caps so hope they will give it a try).
> 
> Matt uploaded new file with new FW tool, tested on another AG7W Rev 1.0 board and no audio issue at all. Here is the link:
> 
> drive.google.com/open?id=1R9h9t1bMWMQxNtd-j2bL95GryIH_nL9g (Bin file 817)
> 
> Right now on F40 on Ryzen 5 2600X, asking if there is any new beta BIOS for motherboard, but no issues so far. If anyone has audio issues, might want to give it a try (always at own risk).
> 
> Instructions (I assume you are a F31 bios, at least I was before I flashed the new ECFW).
> 
> 1). Download rar, unrar it.
> 2). Tool tells you what FW version you at (I was at very old FW version, 672 I believe).
> 3). Click on load bin, select bin file (817). Then flash. It will flash relatively quick. Don't close program. WAIT.
> 4). Wait 1-2 mins (took about 40 seconds for me), OS will reboot itself. Secondary BIOS might kick in (plug off power supply a min and cold boot it) and you should be on primary BIOS again on F31.
> 
> After that, on F40, did a quick AIDA64 test. No issues. 3200 MHz CL14 kit (no OC at all or PBO). Going to test bench 2600X all over again...
> 
> Btw, just wondering, you guys aware on 1903 Windows kernel high latencies on latencymon? Might have to bench on 1809 (no issues at all on latency/interruptions).
> 
> P.S. If anyone has a BIOS post F41a, let me know, but I'm asking, going to give it a try.


do you know if the firmware tool be run in a DOS environment? Im not planning to use it just yet but if it can that would be convenient if it becomes needed. I purged Windows from my systems and would rather not have to use it.


----------



## Echoa

AlphaC said:


> I'm curious why it is labeled IT8733 rather than IT8686 or IT8792 in that tool. It's the same family of ITE SuperIO controllers but not the exact model.
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure what is going on with the EC firmware update tool that is not a BIOs update and whether a BIOS flash would overwrite anything. Maybe not.
> 
> 
> The main reason I could see for updating using EC firmware tool is because all X570 boards from Gigabyte are daisy chain and the ones on X470/B450 were most likely all T-topology. Maybe they implemented a compatibility fix of sorts.
> 
> 
> The preliminary review on Chapuzas Informatica using the board has terrible AIDA64 memory writes (r5 3600) so I don't know if it's because they didn't use the EC firmware tool with their 2 DIMMs.


Thats what my guess is regarding the tool, that Ryzen 3k and pretty much every x570 board seem to all be geared for DC and this board is T Top. I exclusively run 2 sticks since forever so 4dimms isnt really a worry but im curious if it does anything else


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

This should be the correct Fw for all boards, let me know if you have any trouble: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UaS6gFgSeKPEbGVBhcImAzWVPJ1v_kwg

Here is the same file, but only for X470 G7: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R9h9t1bMWMQxNtd-j2bL95GryIH_nL9g


----------



## Echoa

GBT-MatthewH said:


> This should be the correct Fw for all boards, let me know if you have any trouble: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UaS6gFgSeKPEbGVBhcImAzWVPJ1v_kwg
> 
> Here is the same file, but only for X470 G7: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R9h9t1bMWMQxNtd-j2bL95GryIH_nL9g


As i posted before, is this doable from a DOS environment GBT-Matthew? I could go through the annoyance of making a windows live USB but would rather not

EDIT: Answered the question myself, doesnt seem to work unfortunately


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> F41A Bios
> 
> The file size exceeds the limit to upload here.
> 
> Here is a link to my Google Drive that you can download it from though.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16hXCHH3Q_lyTfPpqz6QzRwQkxvfDKts2
> 
> Do we need to really update the FW if we only plan on running two dimms?


Just curious: is F41A Bios Agesa 1.0.0.3 or still 1.0.0.2?


----------



## Echoa

So for any Linux users out there the only way to install the EC FW is to have some sort of Windows install. I tried in Windows PE and it doesn't work same as DOS. Im not 100% sure why Gigabyte has this tool needlessly requiring a full Win32 environment but they do (absolutely doesn't need it). 

If you dont have windows the easiest way without installing directly is a "windows to go" drive. You'll need to make a Windows 8/10 VM, pass your USB Drive to it, and using Rufus+ Win10 1803 or w.e version of 7/8/10 you pick wait the 90min+ depending on drive speed to make the W2G drive.

I really hope in the future it supports DOS, even when I was on windows and for years I've either used DOS or in BIOS utilities for FW updates and doing them in Windows is asking for trouble


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> Just curious: is F41A Bios Agesa 1.0.0.3 or still 1.0.0.2?


I'm not 100% sure. I only loaded it on my board very briefly. Had a major issue, not sure if it was bios related or not. The only screen shot I have is of bios F8/30/31, those both show AMD40.0.7.2.

Below is the screen shot where I got the info from.


----------



## AlphaC

Echoa said:


> So for any Linux users out there the only way to install the EC FW is to have some sort of Windows install. I tried in Windows PE and it doesn't work same as DOS. Im not 100% sure why Gigabyte has this tool needlessly requiring a full Win32 environment but they do (absolutely doesn't need it).
> 
> If you dont have windows the easiest way without installing directly is a "windows to go" drive. You'll need to make a Windows 8/10 VM, pass your USB Drive to it, and using Rufus+ Win10 1803 or w.e version of 7/8/10 you pick wait the 90min+ depending on drive speed to make the W2G drive.
> 
> I really hope in the future it supports DOS, even when I was on windows and for years I've either used DOS or in BIOS utilities for FW updates and doing them in Windows is asking for trouble


 This is the major hesitation I have on the EC Firmware flash other than the IT8733 numbering. (Namely whether a BIOS flash from backup BIOS chip can revert any adverse changes.)

Windows to Go is part of Windows 10 Enterprise / Education and not part of Home/Pro editions officially.

Probably don't want to use Windows 7 for flashing either as it isn't even officially supported for Ryzen , needs USB 3.0 drivers (NTLite or DISM required), and as far as I can tell Windows 7 wasn't designed to be run off USB even if there's some offerings such as windows to USB.

When I was testing stability with Prime95 / y-cruncher / etc and using Ryzen timing checker it was either in Windows 7 or Windows 10 Enterprise LiveUSB , as google stressapp is available in native Linux.


----------



## Echoa

AlphaC said:


> This is the major hesitation I have on the EC Firmware flash other than the IT8733 numbering. (Namely whether a BIOS flash from backup BIOS chip can revert any adverse changes.)
> 
> Windows to Go is part of Windows 10 Enterprise / Education and not part of Home/Pro editions officially.
> 
> Probably don't want to use Windows 7 for flashing either as it isn't even officially supported for Ryzen , needs USB 3.0 drivers (NTLite or DISM required), and as far as I can tell Windows 7 wasn't designed to be run off USB even if there's some offerings such as windows to USB.
> 
> When I was testing stability with Prime95 / y-cruncher / etc and using Ryzen timing checker it was either in Windows 7 or Windows 10 Enterprise LiveUSB , as google stressapp is available in native Linux.


Its an awful and needless headache with no real info on what the update even does. It took around 3-4hrs to make the drive for me and the only reason im even doing this is that i plan to get Ryzen 3k

On the not of stability testing though i just use mprime (linux prime95), stress, and memtest86+ so no need for Windows in my camp


----------



## Echoa

So after nearly 10hrs of trying to get this FW update installed i finally get to the point of running the program.....and it tells me im already good to go and dont need to update......i hate my life right now

So just FYI if anyone is running a brand new Rev1.1 of this board you probably dont need the EC FW Update and it wont even run telling you you dont need it. Mine seems to have been one that was made around May

Edit: Another thing i noticed is that using anything over F8 with my 1st Gen ryzen causes major boot issues and frequently causes the board to wipe my settings or just hang right before post. It happens less with USB devices not installed. Im not sure if 2nd Gen or 3rd Gen have/will have this issue but i wouldnt recommend anything over F8 with a 1st Gen Ryzen unless you want problems. F8 has none of these issues and boots much faster


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> I'm not 100% sure. I only loaded it on my board very briefly. Had a major issue, not sure if it was bios related or not. The only screen shot I have is of bios F8/30/31, those both show AMD40.0.7.2.
> 
> Below is the screen shot where I got the info from.
> 
> View attachment 276626


Thanks, just for your information: newest Bios is F40 now.


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> Thanks, just for your information: newest Bios is F40 now.


Yea, I installed it and the F41a, but had some craziness going on.....it's back in the thread somewhere. 

I decided to just stay away from anything meant for Zen2 until I need it. :thumb:


----------



## Echoa

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, I installed it and the F41a, but had some craziness going on.....it's back in the thread somewhere.
> 
> I decided to just stay away from anything meant for Zen2 until I need it. :thumb:


Im curious, was the option for Disabling C&Q missing for you in 40/41a?


----------



## Hequaqua

Echoa said:


> Im curious, was the option for Disabling C&Q missing for you in 40/41a?


I don't remember looking. IIRC if you set a static clock all that goes away....XFR/PBO/etc. I normally run 4.2 static at 1.35v.


----------



## Echoa

Hequaqua said:


> I don't remember looking. IIRC if you set a static clock all that goes away....XFR/PBO/etc. I normally run 4.2 static at 1.35v.


setting a clock didnt do that for me with my 1600, i was having the 1.55ghz bug and without the option to disable C&Q i cant stop it


----------



## ichiban

Well just updated to F40 from F8 and all kinda went smoothly. No problem updating to F31 then booted into windows to apply the EC FW V817 patch. Rebooted into bios and was unable to load the F40 firmware, turns out the board switched to the backup bios and was showing F2 Bios, so i shut down my PC turned of the PSU power then when booted back into the bios i was back on the main bios showing F31 and was then able to load and install the F40 firmware. 

Had to set my Pstate and ram timings again and here I am 

Not sure if i should update to bios 41A, i guess that bios just disables the PCIe 4.0 option in the bios. F40 still has the option.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, I installed it and the F41a, but had some craziness going on.....it's back in the thread somewhere.
> 
> I decided to just stay away from anything meant for Zen2 until I need it. :thumb:


Yes. There will be another one out there probably when they launch Ryzen 3000. 1usmus wrote somewhere, that Agesa 1.0.0.3 would fix latency problems.


----------



## ichiban

Looks like our board will be fine with the 16 Core cpu but i would still add a fan to the vrm :3


----------



## gamervivek

Can anybody point me to results with 16GB B-die modules on 1st gen Ryzen?

I'm using 1600 with this kit,

https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c17d-32gtz

And I'm unable to boot @3400Mhz with auto mem timings, while I could do it with the Hynix M-die based 3000Mhz 15-15-15 kit. 
3200Mhz 14-14-14 isn't a problem.


----------



## AlphaC

ichiban said:


> Looks like our board will be fine with the 16 Core cpu but i would still add a fan to the vrm :3



see https://www.overclock.net/forum/28001764-post790.html


------


gamervivek , try using Ryzen memory calculator as baseline


----------



## gamervivek

I've used that but the timings given there(safe?) are way more aggressive than the auto set by XMP profile.

I am finally able to boot with 3400Mhz by a fluke it seems, will see how it goes further.

Update : Got it down to 14-14-14-39 at 3333Mhz, gave errors in memtest86 at 3400Mhz though I was on it for couple of hours in windows. Looks like 3400Mhz is the limit for the IMC on my chip, hopefully don't have to wait long for 3xxx memory compatibility.


----------



## josean99

gamervivek said:


> Can anybody point me to results with 16GB B-die modules on 1st gen Ryzen?
> 
> I'm using 1600 with this kit,
> 
> https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c17d-32gtz
> 
> And I'm unable to boot @3400Mhz with auto mem timings, while I could do it with the Hynix M-die based 3000Mhz 15-15-15 kit.
> 3200Mhz 14-14-14 isn't a problem.


I think that kit is for Intel boards, I don't see any X470 chipset board on their QVL. I had a similar issue with a kit from them and I ended buying a compatible one. In my case when I tried to boot @3600 the machine rebooted 3 times and the memory settings were lost.


----------



## gamervivek

Well, that's the only B-die I had locally with 16GB modules. I thought I found someone here on ocn itself, but pity it turned out they had the wrong model,

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...memory-stability-thread-122.html#post26483226


----------



## cicero s

2days left until 7/7. Is F40 going to be the BIOS for launching day?


----------



## marcolvz

if you want to recover the main bios with only the backup one you must: go into the backup bios, open the q-flash utility and before doing anything else change the bios switch position from 2(backup) to 1(main), then flash the bios from the usb


----------



## ichiban

cicero s said:


> 2days left until 7/7. Is F40 going to be the BIOS for launching day?


there's a beta F41a bios which fixed the XFR/PBO = https://drive.google.com/file/d/16hXCHH3Q_lyTfPpqz6QzRwQkxvfDKts2/view


----------



## gamervivek

Finally flashed the F40 after doing F31 and ECFW update. Had to switch to single BIOS and main bios switches after F31 flash and update since it kept going to the backup BIOS.

Speaking of backup BIOS, the steps remain the same to flash it to bring it upto F40? I think ECFW update might not be required this time round?
Switch to single BIOS mode, switch to backup BIOS and flash it over?


----------



## ShogoXT

Where can I find these beta bios versions instead of waiting for them to be posted here? Does someone just get them PM from a gigabyte employee?


----------



## cicero s

ichiban said:


> there's a beta F41a bios which fixed the XFR/PBO = https://drive.google.com/file/d/16hXCHH3Q_lyTfPpqz6QzRwQkxvfDKts2/view



I know there is a beta, but we have the reason why we use the term. 



I also saw some comments about some issue on 41A. Actually just few pages ago on this discussion, if my memory is correct.


----------



## gamervivek

So F40 pushes CPU voltage over 1.5V if you try to dial in voltage like in previous BIOS, but seems to work fine with offset. Thankfully the same doens't happen with VSOC or the CPU would've been toast.

So does F41A fix this? And flashing new BIOS on backup?

update : Flashed the F40 on the backup BIOS too, running the ecfw update said it didn't need updating the firmware. All four sticks show up in windows so looks good enough.


----------



## ichiban

hmm i guess its a good idea to also flash the backup bios to the latest, so that if something goes wrong while using the new 3000 cpu, the backup bios would be recognise it.

Also with the F40 bios can't get my G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR stable even with safe timings @ 3333Mhz. Was running stable using F8 bios with Fast timings.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Ryzen 3000 performance is absolutely mindblowing! Time for me to upgrade, but not necessarily mainboard, if memory performance is the same on X470 boards, i will stay with my old board. computerbase stated in todays test, that AMD is starting delivering Agesa 1.0.0.3 for x470 to the mainboard manufacturers today, so X470 owners can expect new (beta) BIOSes with the new Agesa within the following weeks. Computerbase says, that the new version is needed for performance parity with X570 boards, which have Agesa 1.0.0.3 already.


----------



## AlphaC

Ryzen 3rd gen testing/ results from the web:



https://www.xanxogaming.com/reviews...n-espanol-destronando-al-intel-core-i9-9900k/


> The boost frequencies on the X470 AORUS Gaming 7 WIFI board works well (AGESA 1002, BIOS F41a) with the 3900X we have for sample, but still, WHEA errors of the most current NVIDIA driver (we use a GeForce RTX 2080 Ti).
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before, it's not GIGABYTE's problem. Luckily in our press kit, we were given a MSI MEG X570 GODLIKE, so we also took the time to try GODLIKE, with the BIOS that came installed (an old one) with the other Ryzen 7 3700X processor that came in the press kit, while we were testing the 3900X trying to fix the WHEA problem and it turned out that the processor didn't boot more than 4.3 GHz with the exception of a pair of cores (it should be 4.4 GHz), with the NPRP BIOS (for press) as well as the most current BIOS of its web page (AGESA 1003AB).

















https://www.tomshardware.com/review...md-ryzen-3000-am4-atx-motherboard,6217-2.html


https://pcper.com/2019/07/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-ryzen-9-3900x-review/
3rd gen Ryzen CPUs tested on X470 Gaming 7


----------



## Hequaqua

Well flashed F30 then F40....without issue.

I ran the ECFWU update, and was told I *didn't* need a firmware update. :thumb:

All I have changed thus far is the core voltage(1.375) and the LLC(both to High). I've also enabled the XMP profile for my ram(3466, timings are really loose though). I also changed the BLK to 100.10. That gives me 4.258 under boost. 

I'll probably try to dial in the DRAM to my stable settings later tonight or tomorrow.

I have a 3700X ordered, should ship tomorrow. 

Thanks for the heads-up on the testing with a 470X chipset Alpha! :applaud:


----------



## ichiban

New chipset drivers if you didn't already know https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470.

I ordered the 3800X hoepfully i'll get it sometime next week.


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> New chipset drivers if you didn't already know https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470.
> 
> I ordered the 3800X hoepfully i'll get it sometime next week.


When I downloaded it and after I installed it....I ran the one from Gigabyte. The one from Gigabyte seemed to be the later version.


----------



## damnson90

Still no public official Bios for x470? I am tired of using Ryzen Master for EDC!


----------



## gamervivek

I'm not sure why, windows update or changing the graphics card, but now there's only half of RAM usable.


----------



## Maracus

Anyone else got this board and are upgrading to the new processors? I got my 3900x coming sometime this week heres hoping I can push my 4x8GB 3600CL16 kit to at least 3600-3733 CL14


----------



## Whatisthisfor

gamervivek said:


> I'm not sure why, windows update or changing the graphics card, but now there's only half of RAM usable.


Thats why Gigabyte urges to use this EC FW update Tool: https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-utility

Run it and you should be fine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Maracus said:


> Anyone else got this board and are upgrading to the new processors? I got my 3900x coming sometime this week heres hoping I can push my 4x8GB 3600CL16 kit to at least 3600-3733 CL14


I have a 3700X on it's way. Newegg messed up my shipping..... It sat on their loading dock after being processed to be shipped for 29hrs. They did give me a $25.00 Gift card though.

I have a 2600X in here now...on the latest bios(F41a). I just finished up my benchmarking on it. Going to compare it to the 3700X and see the results. 

I did 18 CPU benchmarks, 2 Synthetics(Time Spy/Firestrike), and 8 games. All two runs each. The games were all ran 4x. I did one capturing via MSI AB. The other the game results. 

Here is a link....it's a work in progress. If you see anything odd, wrong or whatever...let me know. 

2600X v 3700X


----------



## gamervivek

Whatisthisfor said:


> Thats why Gigabyte urges to use this EC FW update Tool: https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-utility
> 
> Run it and you should be fine.


I ran it before flashing the main bios, and ran it for flashing the backup at which point it mentioned that it wasn't required. I was running 64GB since the flash but changing around the graphics card seems to have triggered something and now it's half. Probably a memory stick going bad, they are two different kits and one of the them works fine in all the slots, while the other kit shows half memory usage in 1,3 slots.


----------



## mngdew

ichiban said:


> hmm i guess its a good idea to also flash the backup bios to the latest, so that if something goes wrong while using the new 3000 cpu, the backup bios would be recognise it.
> 
> Also with the F40 bios can't get my G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR stable even with safe timings @ 3333Mhz. Was running stable using F8 bios with Fast timings.


I have a set of F4-3200C14D-16GVR and 16GVK. (total 4 x 8gb). They run great @3333Mhz 14-14-14-34-1T. They couldn't run stable at the same setting in my Asus Strix Z37-G. I had to set the command rate at 2T.

I don't know what the differences are except the fancy heatsink on yours. 

Have you tried the beta bios?


----------



## gamervivek

Got the 3600 installed, keep getting C5 mobo code with more than one stick of RAM. The last two slots away from CPU don't seem to work correctly.

For 4.2GHz, voltage is 1.32 and jumps to 1.38. Disabling core boost and at 3.6GHz, it's about 1V.


----------



## AlphaC

gamervivek said:


> Got the 3600 installed, keep getting C5 mobo code with more than one stick of RAM. The last two slots away from CPU don't seem to work correctly.
> 
> For 4.2GHz, voltage is 1.32 and jumps to 1.38. Disabling core boost and at 3.6GHz, it's about 1V.


 Are you using the board on SB (single BIOS) mode?

If you aren't maybe it switched back to old BIOS version after EC flash or memory overclock failure?

The usually troubleshooting procedure applies: clear CMOS, reflash BIOS from defaults using SPD RAM speed (no RAM XMP / overclock) , make sure your BIOS flash isn't corrupted.

Reviews I've seen generally hover around 1.2V all core for 4.2-4.3GHz and 1.3V for 4.3-4.4GHz depending on chip quality with runaway thermals being the main limitation over 1.35V for R9 3900X (shouldn't apply here). If it's jumping over 1.4V when it is loaded on all cores there's probably an issue as it's supposed to use 1.4-1.5V when lightly threaded only.

If you aren't overclocking the CPU then I would try undervolting it and once PBO gets ironed out use PBO. There hasn't been any vendor I've seen get PBO to fully work properly on 3rd gen Ryzen yet.

Just remember you're on the cutting edge since many places don't even have stock of these 3rd gen chips.


----------



## Subayai

this might be in the stupid question category... but is there something that converts the 4 pin with space rgb headers to the 3 pin xxx found on this mobo? As far as I can tell both are 5v .. so I assume there must be a converter. .. right ?


----------



## gamervivek

AlphaC said:


> Are you using the board on SB (single BIOS) mode?
> 
> If you aren't maybe it switched back to old BIOS version after EC flash or memory overclock failure?
> 
> The usually troubleshooting procedure applies: clear CMOS, reflash BIOS from defaults using SPD RAM speed (no RAM XMP / overclock) , make sure your BIOS flash isn't corrupted.
> 
> Reviews I've seen generally hover around 1.2V all core for 4.2-4.3GHz and 1.3V for 4.3-4.4GHz depending on chip quality with runaway thermals being the main limitation over 1.35V for R9 3900X (shouldn't apply here). If it's jumping over 1.4V when it is loaded on all cores there's probably an issue as it's supposed to use 1.4-1.5V when lightly threaded only.
> 
> If you aren't overclocking the CPU then I would try undervolting it and once PBO gets ironed out use PBO. There hasn't been any vendor I've seen get PBO to fully work properly on 3rd gen Ryzen yet.
> 
> Just remember you're on the cutting edge since many places don't even have stock of these 3rd gen chips.


Yeah, it's single BIOS currently but I flashed both main and backup BIOS to F40 and ran off them for couple days each.
Do I still have to pull out the battery to clear CMOS or is there a better way?

Running memory in single mode because anything in the last two slots away from CPU give C5 code, even with a single stick.

As for overclocking, I went upto 1.25V to see how well it does, wasn't stable at 4.1GHz, had to drop back to 4GHz. I'm just running at 3.6 at 1V for now.


----------



## AlphaC

There's the clear BIOS button the back panel or the jumper, but if you're having large issues such as with basic things such as memory detection it is worth trying removal of the battery.

Also have you turned off fast boot?




Subayai said:


> this might be in the stupid question category... but is there something that converts the 4 pin with space rgb headers to the 3 pin xxx found on this mobo? As far as I can tell both are 5v .. so I assume there must be a converter. .. right ?


I'm not well versed in RGB since I have all of the lights off.

Anyway have you taken a look at the RGB fusion microsites?
https://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/512/partners.html
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/mb/rgb/ready

As far as I can tell the one with 3 pins with a space is ARGB and is +5V.
4 pin should be +12V RGB.


Also see page 19 of the manual http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_1001_180628_e.pdf


----------



## gamervivek

That button doesn't work. At least whenever I need it, have to go old school battery removal with it anyway.

No fast boot for me. Will try flashing the F41a and see how it goes. Really want that dual channel.


----------



## ryancheung2001

I tried ram up to [email protected], and fclk changed to be 1800, but it's bios fail need to reset
I have changed to be single bios, disable CSM, use fast boot, and using F41A Bios, is there any setting missed?

My spec is 3700x + G.Skill 3600C15


----------



## gamervivek

ryancheung2001 said:


> I tried ram up to [email protected], and fclk changed to be 1800, but it's bios fail need to reset
> I have changed to be single bios, disable CSM, use fast boot, and using F41A Bios, is there any setting missed?
> 
> My spec is 3700x + G.Skill 3600C15


If you leave the FCLK on auto and boot with the ram at 3600, what do you see in ryzen master for FCLK?


----------



## ryancheung2001

gamervivek said:


> If you leave the FCLK on auto and boot with the ram at 3600, what do you see in ryzen master for FCLK?





HTML:




Need to try again
And I'm using [email protected] now


----------



## gamervivek

I put the 3600 kit in, turned on XMP and didn't touch FCLK setting, and FCLK is now 1800 in Ryzen Master.

edit : booted up at 3800, and FCLK was still at 1800 and ryzen master shows it at decoupled.

There are also XMP settings in addition to profiles, probably the aggressiveness of raising SOC and other voltages?


----------



## AlphaC

The board really hates odd timings, partially due to GearDownMode sometimes not saving on beta BIOs. You're probably better off trying 3600C16 16-18-18-38 than 3533-16-15-15-35 as a result.


Maybe it's something to do with the SOC voltage , try setting LLC to turbo and using a conservative voltage such as 1.05-1.1V.


It might be easier to train memory if you step it up from steps such as 3200C16 ---> 3466C16 ---> 3600C16.


Also as far as I am aware AMD's charts have 3200C14 and 3600C16 as equal memory latency for 3rd gen.


Sorry I can't be of more help since the R9 3900X is sold out near me.


----------



## gamervivek

No problem, anyway upgraded to 41a and still the C5 code with ram in last two slots.


----------



## mngdew

gamervivek said:


> No problem, anyway upgraded to 41a and still the C5 code with ram in last two slots.


I just ran into the C5 issue. Clearing BIOS did the trick.
There are two pins just above the F_Panel. Turn the power off (unplug the power cable), then touch both pins at the same time with a screw driver.
If you can't find the pins, look at page 5 of the manual. You will see the motherboard layout. Look at the lower right hand corner.


----------



## ryancheung2001

AlphaC said:


> The board really hates odd timings, partially due to GearDownMode sometimes not saving on beta BIOs. You're probably better off trying 3600C16 16-18-18-38 than 3533-16-15-15-35 as a result.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's something to do with the SOC voltage , try setting LLC to turbo and using a conservative voltage such as 1.05-1.1V.
> 
> 
> It might be easier to train memory if you step it up from steps such as 3200C16 ---> 3466C16 ---> 3600C16.
> 
> 
> Also as far as I am aware AMD's charts have 3200C14 and 3600C16 as equal memory latency for 3rd gen.
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help since the R9 3900X is sold out near me.


Strange that I can't boot the PC with 3600 setting, no matter C16 or C18
Thanks for your word, I will keep at 3466C14-14-14-28, as you said it's not good to use odd timing


----------



## gamervivek

mngdew said:


> I just ran into the C5 issue. Clearing BIOS did the trick.
> There are two pins just above the F_Panel. Turn the power off (unplug the power cable), then touch both pins at the same time with a screw driver.
> If you can't find the pins, look at page 5 of the manual. You will see the motherboard layout. Look at the lower right hand corner.


Did that, I doubt it's different from taking out the battery and letting it sit for a while. Still getting it if any of those two slots are populated, even without another stick.
How many slots have you populated?



ryancheung2001 said:


> Strange that I can't boot the PC with 3600 setting, no matter C16 or C18
> Thanks for your word, I will keep at 3466C14-14-14-28, as you said it's not good to use odd timing


I can do it with one stick, two stick was a no-go but I think if the other slots worked, it should have worked too.
I've the 16x2 kit, 3600MHz, 17-19-19


----------



## Maracus

ryancheung2001 said:


> I tried ram up to [email protected], and fclk changed to be 1800, but it's bios fail need to reset
> I have changed to be single bios, disable CSM, use fast boot, and using F41A Bios, is there any setting missed?
> 
> My spec is 3700x + G.Skill 3600C15


Maybe disable fast boot I read somewhere ages ago it causes issues with memory training and overclocks, then again I could be wrong since i have never actually used it or tested it myself.

On a side note hopefully my 3900x rocks up early next week, has anyone got a link to the F41A bios cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Hequaqua

Maracus said:


> Maybe disable fast boot I read somewhere ages ago it causes issues with memory training and overclocks, then again I could be wrong since i have never actually used it or tested it myself.
> 
> On a side note hopefully my 3900x rocks up early next week, has anyone got a link to the F41A bios cant find it anywhere.



https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lNeupnV-rLb4se-RSMN9JmFb27CHYalZ


----------



## mngdew

gamervivek said:


> Did that, I doubt it's different from taking out the battery and letting it sit for a while. Still getting it if any of those two slots are populated, even without another stick.
> How many slots have you populated?
> 
> 
> 
> I can do it with one stick, two stick was a no-go but I think if the other slots worked, it should have worked too.
> I've the 16x2 kit, 3600MHz, 17-19-19



I have all 4 populated, running at 3600Mhz, 16-16-16-36-1T.
Two sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GVK.


----------



## mngdew

Hequaqua said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lNeupnV-rLb4se-RSMN9JmFb27CHYalZ


What changes were made between F40 and F41a?


----------



## Hequaqua

mngdew said:


> What changes were made between F40 and F41a?


I really have no idea.

I didn't have F30/F40 on here long....just long enough to flash to F41a.

EDIT: I believe I still have F8 on the back-up bios. I've been running benchmarks all week on the F41a though. No issues at all. I don't do a lot of messing around in the bios. I set my Core Voltage, DRAM Voltage, and LLC. I plug in my DRAM timings and go.

EDIT II: I've updated the spreadsheet for my testing. Again, if you see something wrong, shout at me.

2600X V 3700X


----------



## gamervivek

mngdew said:


> I have all 4 populated, running at 3600Mhz, 16-16-16-36-1T.
> Two sets of G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GVK.


Which version of ecfw did you use? I downloaded and ran B19.0606, but looking at GB's site, it says,



> Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR compatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU


edit: Just realized that the version I ran is newer, but was confused by the one posted on the site, B19.0705.1


----------



## mngdew

gamervivek said:


> Which version of ecfw did you use? I downloaded and ran B19.0606, but looking at GB's site, it says,
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Just realized that the version I ran is newer, but was confused by the one posted on the site, B19.0705.1


I don't know which one I applied. I applied it when I flashed to F40 about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## begrie

What is AA error code for this mobo?
Well actually no error at the moment but the code is weird from before. When using F8 with 2700x normal code is 24, now when using bios F41a with 3700x the code is AA.


----------



## Hequaqua

begrie said:


> What is AA error code for this mobo?
> Well actually no error at the moment but the code is weird from before. When using F8 with 2700x normal code is 24, now when using bios F41a with 3700x the code is AA.



Code AA according to the manual=Reserved. Nothing else in there about it. :thumbsdow


----------



## begrie

Hequaqua said:


> Code AA according to the manual=Reserved. Nothing else in there about it. :thumbsdow


Should i be worry bout it or let it be? don't want to fry my mobo and cpu.


----------



## AlphaC

Usually anything with an A in front is okay. The error codes generally are E, B , or D in front.


See page 43 http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_1001_180628_e.pdf


----------



## gamervivek

begrie said:


> Should i be worry bout it or let it be? don't want to fry my mobo and cpu.


Getting the same on my 3600 with manual OC at <1.3V

edit : with ram in slot 2, getting d(?)3


----------



## mngdew

Hequaqua said:


> I really have no idea.
> 
> I didn't have F30/F40 on here long....just long enough to flash to F41a.
> 
> EDIT: I believe I still have F8 on the back-up bios. I've been running benchmarks all week on the F41a though. No issues at all. I don't do a lot of messing around in the bios. I set my Core Voltage, DRAM Voltage, and LLC. I plug in my DRAM timings and go.
> 
> EDIT II: I've updated the spreadsheet for my testing. Again, if you see something wrong, shout at me.
> 
> 2600X V 3700X


I read at another forum that there's F41c available from Gigabyte.


----------



## Hequaqua

mngdew said:


> I read at another forum that there's F41c available from Gigabyte.


I see mention of it as well, but not our board....not what I read so far...:thumb:


----------



## ryancheung2001

mngdew said:


> I read at another forum that there's F41c available from Gigabyte.


F41c is for X370


----------



## Whatisthisfor

For proper support of Ryzen 3000, Agesa 1.0.0.3AB will be needed:


----------



## Maracus

Whatisthisfor said:


> For proper support of Ryzen 3000, Agesa 1.0.0.3AB will be needed:


It's already available to download on gigabytes website dated 12/7


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Maracus said:


> It's already available to download on gigabytes website dated 12/7


No, its still Agesa 1.0.0.2 (F40)


----------



## pajdek

Whatisthisfor said:


> No, its still Agesa 1.0.0.2 (F40)


 F41c


Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 AB
Improve M.2 SSD compatibility
But got access denied from all hosts
Seems like bios file is not uploaded yet


----------



## Whatisthisfor

pajdek said:


> F41c
> 
> 
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 AB
> Improve M.2 SSD compatibility
> But got access denied from all hosts
> Seems like bios file is not uploaded yet


Ok, i still cannot see it, but thats probably the webserver showing the old version of the website. Good news, tomorrorw i'll get my 3700x.


----------



## pajdek

F41c is ready to download


----------



## Hequaqua

Still on F41a bios. 

Slapped the chip in there....enabled the XMP profile...did a quick run of Firestrike:









https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37690312

Reports max clock at 44.04(using 100.10BLK)

:thumb:


----------



## ichiban

Hequaqua said:


> Still on F41a bios.
> 
> Slapped the chip in there....enabled the XMP profile...did a quick run of Firestrike:
> 
> View attachment 280616
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/37690312
> 
> Reports max clock at 44.04(using 100.10BLK)
> 
> :thumb:


I'm glad you didn't have any problems with the NVME drive not being detected?

Can you post some cinebench scores? hopefully my 3700X will arrive tomorrow. I'll probably let the PBO do its magic since not a huge difference compared to all manual core overclock, but i'll definitely play around with the ram frequency and timings.


----------



## leoxtxt

I'm going to get rid of my ASUS C6H, i just can't make it work with the 3900X, endless problems related to the immature BIOS, is this X470 Aorus Gaming 7 a good alternative for a Ryzen 9 ?


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> I'm glad you didn't have any problems with the NVME drive not being detected?
> 
> Can you post some cinebench scores? hopefully my 3700X will arrive tomorrow. I'll probably let the PBO do its magic since not a huge difference compared to all manual core overclock, but i'll definitely play around with the ram frequency and timings.


I will post some when I get PBO figured out....seeing odd clocks when running anything with AVX. I'm not sure if it's a setting or what. All I have done is put my old ram timings in(in sig). Enabled PBO with Scalar.....from what I read should be able to bypass the EDC and get a bit more....but I hate messing with voltages and stuff really...lol

I'll make a couple of CB20/CB15 run and post in a bit though.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

All BIOS files should be live now on the global webpage, regional pages are updating but still not live. I did a random spot check and so far all the global links worked. 

For those not seeing the BIOS switch from the regional page to the global page...

Regional: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-ULTRA-GAMING-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

* Note the /us. Simply delete this to look like this -

Global: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-ULTRA-GAMING-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

* 2nd note, if a link does not work try the asia download link.

* Final note, these work arounds are just to grab the file ASAP. It will be propagated and live on all regions, all servers, within the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> I'm glad you didn't have any problems with the NVME drive not being detected?
> 
> Can you post some cinebench scores? hopefully my 3700X will arrive tomorrow. I'll probably let the PBO do its magic since not a huge difference compared to all manual core overclock, but i'll definitely play around with the ram frequency and timings.


Here ya go:

CB15 ST/MT:


Spoiler













CB20 ST/MT:


Spoiler














CB20 MT seems a bit low....I'll get it figured out....maybe! 

EDIT:

Just a heads up....I kept getting this(only other time I had these errors were a long time ago...normally running OCCT):

WHEA Errors:


Spoiler














At first I thought it was only happening when my GPU started getting a load, but after messing around, they seem to happen when I start MSI Afterburner. If anyone can test this out, that would be great. 

Also, 4354mhz(using 1.368v something on Vcore) is the highest I've seen on any thread thus far(wasn't higher using 1.375v). Haven't really messed with much though. Temps seems to be a bit high....I'm going to reset my AIO tomorrow, then test some more.


----------



## ichiban

Hequaqua said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> CB15 ST/MT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280668
> 
> 
> 
> CB20 ST/MT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB20 MT seems a bit low....I'll get it figured out....maybe!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just a heads up....I kept getting this(only other time I had these errors were a long time ago...normally running OCCT):
> 
> WHEA Errors:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was only happening when my GPU started getting a load, but after messing around, they seem to happen when I start MSI Afterburner. If anyone can test this out, that would be great.
> 
> Also, 4354mhz(using 1.368v something on Vcore) is the highest I've seen on any thread thus far(wasn't higher using 1.375v). Haven't really messed with much though. Temps seems to be a bit high....I'm going to reset my AIO tomorrow, then test some more.


cb20 should be around 4800+. I thought the WHEA was only happening with X570 boards which causes SSD’s files to get corrupted. Try setting Voltage to Normal, Rather than Auto. If you’re seeing high idle temps, it’s probably because apps like afterburner, GeForce Experience, discord etc is preventing the cores from sleeping.

I guess you should also update the bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> cb20 should be around 4800+. I thought the WHEA was only happening with X570 boards which causes SSD’s files to get corrupted. Try setting Voltage to Normal, Rather than Auto. If you’re seeing high idle temps, it’s probably because apps like afterburner, GeForce Experience, discord etc is preventing the cores from sleeping.
> 
> I guess you should also update the bios.


I'm on F41C.

Temps are high under load. I have the core set to 1.375. SoC is 1.025. DRAM is [email protected] Cores drop....as low as 3400 when idle. Cincebench the core speeds are all over. I expect that in ST, but MT should be stable clocks imo. It was that way with the 2600X on this board, as well as my X370 MSI board. Might be something wonky in this bios...It wilall get taken care of...I hope. 

I'll mess with it in the morning....to tired to do anything else tonight.


----------



## begrie

Hequaqua said:


> WHEA Errors:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 280698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was only happening when my GPU started getting a load, but after messing around, they seem to happen when I start MSI Afterburner. If anyone can test this out, that would be great.
> 
> Also, 4354mhz(using 1.368v something on Vcore) is the highest I've seen on any thread thus far(wasn't higher using 1.375v). Haven't really messed with much though. Temps seems to be a bit high....I'm going to reset my AIO tomorrow, then test some more.


Same thing happen to me. On F41c bios. The numbers keep increasing even when i close MSI Afterburner.


----------



## AlphaC

The WHEA errors are likely from Nvidia drivers


https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/amd-ryzen-3000-bsod-whea-error







https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-amd-ryzen-3000-bsod-error-fix said:


> Some early AMD Ryzen 3000-series adopters have been experiencing random WHEA (Windows Hardware Error Architecture) errors that are crashing their systems with Nvidia GeForce gaming graphics cards. With the help of the affected users, Nvidia was able to collect enough information to replicate the error, and a hotfix should arrive soon.


----------



## mngdew

AlphaC said:


> The WHEA errors are likely from Nvidia drivers
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/amd-ryzen-3000-bsod-whea-error


Hmm...I haven't run into this issue yet. I guess not everyone with nVidia is affected.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I just installed my Ryzen 3700x. Power on and first got a "00" Code Error from board, Another press on power button and waiting for some time the board showed life and booted into windows. After that i did a shutdown, load optimized defaults and after another reboot i just loaded XMP, which in my case is 4 Dimms @4133 CL18-17-17. This went fine and thats quite cool. After entering windows i made an AIDA memory test and below that there are two screen shots of HWINFO. The voltage seems a bit high for my taste.


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> I just installed my Ryzen 3700x. Power on and first got a "00" Code Error from board, Another press on power button and waiting for some time the board showed life and booted into windows. After that i did a shutdown, load optimized defaults and after another reboot i just loaded XMP, which in my case is 4 Dimms @4133 CL18-17-17. This went fine and thats quite cool. After entering windows i made an AIDA memory test and below that there are two screen shots of HWINFO. The voltage seems a bit high for my taste.


I've always found that the stock voltage were too high. All three of my Ryzens(1600/2600X3700X) showed high voltages. 

At the moment, I'm running auto core, 1.35v, 1.025v SOC(3466mhz). Seems to be running fine, other than some high temps(higher than I like), and I'm using a 240mm AIO. 

What really concerns me, other than temps, is the VID voltage. Idle it's like 1.475v. I just ran a about a hour of benchmarks, and the average across the cores are:

1.420v VID
1.332v SIV2 TFN
1.357 Vcore

I guess I'm good for now....I also have PBO disabled.


----------



## paih85

new agesa 1.0.0.3 score more than agesa 1.0.0.2 in cinebench_r20. previous max score 4890 only..


----------



## mngdew

Whatisthisfor said:


> I just installed my Ryzen 3700x. Power on and first got a "00" Code Error from board, Another press on power button and waiting for some time the board showed life and booted into windows. After that i did a shutdown, load optimized defaults and after another reboot i just loaded XMP, which in my case is 4 Dimms @4133 CL18-17-17. This went fine and thats quite cool. After entering windows i made an AIDA memory test and below that there are two screen shots of HWINFO. The voltage seems a bit high for my taste.


Why not lower the memory clock speed and tighten the timing? It seems you can do 3600 14-14-14.


----------



## mngdew

I've decided to return my 3900X. I just couldn't tame the temperature no matter what I tried.
It idled around 50~60C and it was hitting 95C within 3 minutes of running Prime 95. Maybe, my 3900X has bad soldering.
I opted for an exchange but 3900X is out of stock.


----------



## Hequaqua

mngdew said:


> I've decided to return my 3900X. I just couldn't tame the temperature no matter what I tried.
> It idled around 50~60C and it was hitting 95C within 3 minutes of running Prime 95. Maybe, my 3900X has bad soldering.
> I opted for an exchange but 3900X is out of stock.


I hear ya....seeing awful temps on my 3700X...*with* 1.35v and PBO disabled. 

Clock speeds are all over....temps are all over....voltages are all over....not good for someone with OCD!....lmao


----------



## Whatisthisfor

mngdew said:


> Why not lower the memory clock speed and tighten the timing? It seems you can do 3600 14-14-14.


It wasnt stable at 4133, so i finally got it stable at 3600CL16. 3600CL14 was possible but not stable at ramtest. I have 4 dimms, so maybe thats the reason. Now i am pretty content with stability and performance. Regarding 41c it seems, that the beta BIOS ignores delta voltage.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> I've always found that the stock voltage were too high. All three of my Ryzens(1600/2600X3700X) showed high voltages.
> 
> At the moment, I'm running auto core, 1.35v, 1.025v SOC(3466mhz). Seems to be running fine, other than some high temps(higher than I like), and I'm using a 240mm AIO.
> 
> What really concerns me, other than temps, is the VID voltage. Idle it's like 1.475v. I just ran a about a hour of benchmarks, and the average across the cores are:
> 
> 1.420v VID
> 1.332v SIV2 TFN
> 1.357 Vcore
> 
> I guess I'm good for now....I also have PBO disabled.


When idling the high voltage is probably nothing to worry about, because the cpu is not drawing much power to heat things up. I have 240mm AIO too. After some hours of gaming i had no probs with temps and systems is stable.


----------



## ryancheung2001

After F41c, I can push to 3800C16
But 3700x only can hit 4.3, which I can hit 4.4 at F41a, is it bug?


----------



## mngdew

Can low Vcore somehow lower the CPU clock?

I just experienced something odd.
I picked up a 3800X from a local Microcenter after dropping off the 3900X at Fedex. When I ran Geekbench, it spat out scores much lower than what they were supposed to be. The scores were off by almost 1000. This was when the Vcore was manually set at 1.275v in the bios (F41c). When I rant the bench again after setting the Vcore back to auto, the bench score finally looked normal.


----------



## Hequaqua

mngdew said:


> Can low Vcore somehow lower the CPU clock?
> 
> I just experienced something odd.
> I picked up a 3800X from a local Microcenter after dropping off the 3900X at Fedex. When I ran Geekbench, it spat out scores much lower than what they were supposed to be. The scores were off by almost 1000. This was when the Vcore was manually set at 1.275v in the bios (F41c).  When I rant the bench again after setting the Vcore back to auto, the bench score finally looked normal.


I'm guess in theory it could. Makes sense.

I've been experimenting with voltages and clocks. Right now running a static 4.275 with 1.35v....dropped the VID readings to 1.100v(load and idle) max and core is averaging 1.356 over a could of benchmarks. Temps are still a bit on the warm side, but from what I've read...nothing to really worry about. 

Early into the testing, but this looks pretty good. I was seeing crazy clocks over a bunch of benchmarks....4.275 is actually a improvement...score like 485(ST) and 5000(MT)+ in CB20. 

We'll learn more as we go I'm sure....this is my 3rd Zen chip....I guess I like being a beta bios tester for MSI(x370) and Gigabyte(x470)...lol


----------



## Myzrael

mngdew said:


> Can low Vcore somehow lower the CPU clock?
> 
> I just experienced something odd.
> I picked up a 3800X from a local Microcenter after dropping off the 3900X at Fedex. When I ran Geekbench, it spat out scores much lower than what they were supposed to be. The scores were off by almost 1000. This was when the Vcore was manually set at 1.275v in the bios (F41c). When I rant the bench again after setting the Vcore back to auto, the bench score finally looked normal.


This is the reason -> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28044514-post7.html

There's an incredibly interesting thread where The Stilt explained this and many other ryzen 3k behaviours, you should have a look

-> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html


----------



## mngdew

ryancheung2001 said:


> F41c is for X370





Hequaqua said:


> I see mention of it as well, but not our board....not what I read so far...:thumb:





Myzrael said:


> This is the reason -> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28044514-post7.html
> 
> There's an incredibly interesting thread where The Stilt explained this and many other ryzen 3k behaviours, you should have a look
> 
> -> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html


Thanks for the link. Ryzen 3000 sure behaves quite differently from all previous CPUs. It seems there's still much work motherboard makers need to do to optimize the bios.


----------



## ichiban

installed my 3700x my fans are going crazy, Smart 5 isn't working properly. I have the fans set to my water temp sensor but they seem to be ignoring it and spinning up when the cpu temps go up instead.


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> installed my 3700x my fans are going crazy, Smart 5 isn't working properly. I have the fans set to my water temp sensor but they seem to be ignoring it and spinning up when the cpu temps go up instead.


It seems this whole launch is a bit of a mess imo. It all my testing...have yet to see 4000mhz, even on a single core. Voltages and clocks are all over the place....and seem high...then add the temps in....making me rethink my purchase actually. 

I use the APP center and SIV to set my fans...seems to work OK. Then I save the profile so if something changes I can apply it.


----------



## ichiban

Hequaqua said:


> It seems this whole launch is a bit of a mess imo. It all my testing...have yet to see 4000mhz, even on a single core. Voltages and clocks are all over the place....and seem high...then add the temps in....making me rethink my purchase actually.
> 
> I use the APP center and SIV to set my fans...seems to work OK. Then I save the profile so if something changes I can apply it.


I reinstalled app center and then siv and now working, thank god... my ears were bleeding (i have 9 fans)

running everything stock without xfr/pbo and running cinebench r20 i got 4805, i get around 4050Mhz all cores when running the test. but i don't like that its spiking to 1.51v. 

Until they sort out this mess I'm going to find the best manual overclockthen use Pstate like i did for my 2600.


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> I reinstalled app center and then siv and now working, thank god... my ears were bleeding (i have 9 fans)
> 
> running everything stock without xfr/pbo and running cinebench r20 i got 4805, i get around 4050Mhz all cores when running the test. but i don't like that its spiking to 1.51v.
> 
> Until they sort out this mess I'm going to find the best manual overclockthen use Pstate like i did for my 2600.


I'm running a static clock of 4275 with 1.35v, High LLC. Been fine....that gives me 5111 in CB20. Might just need a tad more voltage for Prime95...otherwise...it's passed(hasn't crashed) so far.

:thumb:


----------



## ichiban

Hequaqua said:


> I'm running a static clock of 4275 with 1.35v, High LLC. Been fine....that gives me 5111 in CB20. Might just need a tad more voltage for Prime95...otherwise...it's passed(hasn't crashed) so far.
> 
> :thumb:


oh nice one. i tried 4.3Ghz 1.35v and intelburntest was stable with normal test but when i tested it on very high for the ram it crashed. need to do some tweaking

Edit: Fail overclocking so got switched to backup bios (F40), it seems to run better --- It boosts higher and also voltage doesn't spike to 1.5v highest i seen is 1.45v


----------



## kd5151

I found the f41c bios to be very buggy. Since I have a 2700x and don't plan on getting a 3700x any time soon. I just went back to the f8 bios.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

My System on 3700x runs very stable now, much more than with 2700x. Thats probably because Dram support has drastically improved, so i have no Ramtest errors any more on [email protected] I could probably reach better timings with two Dimms but i am very pleased with the new CPU.


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> oh nice one. i tried 4.3Ghz 1.35v and intelburntest was stable with normal test but when i tested it on very high for the ram it crashed. need to do some tweaking
> 
> Edit: Fail overclocking so got switched to backup bios (F40), it seems to run better --- It boosts higher and also voltage doesn't spike to 1.5v highest i seen is 1.45v


Just flashed to F40....7 of the 8 cores hit the 4.4ghz.....scored around 4800 in CB20 with just the XMP profiled enabled(3466CL16). I'm sure I can tighten the timings and maybe get even higher speed. Idle I'm seeing 1.512v max on Vcore, and 1.506v max on SVI2. VID it around 1.469v Idle. Around 1.250v under load running CB15 all core. 

Hmmmm...well....just gonna go with the bios and see what happens....lol

HWiNFO64 screen shot:



Spoiler


----------



## ichiban

Hequaqua said:


> Just flashed to F40....7 of the 8 cores hit the 4.4ghz.....scored around 4800 in CB20 with just the XMP profiled enabled(3466CL16). I'm sure I can tighten the timings and maybe get even higher speed. Idle I'm seeing 1.512v max on Vcore, and 1.506v max on SVI2. VID it around 1.469v Idle. Around 1.250v under load running CB15 all core.
> 
> Hmmmm...well....just gonna go with the bios and see what happens....lol
> 
> HWiNFO64 screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281270


you might give this a try https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cefwjg/ty_der8auer_for_per_ccx_oc_recommend_massive/


----------



## Hequaqua

ichiban said:


> you might give this a try https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cefwjg/ty_der8auer_for_per_ccx_oc_recommend_massive/


I'll take a look....F40 bios seems much better imo....what little bit I've messed it. I did get my ram timings in 3466CL14(same that are in my sig).

I've hit 4.4ghz on all cores....voltage is high at idle, but drops like it's supposed when under heavy loads. 

Looking at HWiNFO64 while I'm typing....I see the cores go from 2200 to 4400mhz on about half at a time.

Feels like I made a little progress....time will tell I guess. 

I'll do a bunch of benchmarks tomorrow after the race(big Tour de France fan)...lol


----------



## ryancheung2001

Hequaqua said:


> I'll take a look....F40 bios seems much better imo....what little bit I've messed it. I did get my ram timings in 3466CL14(same that are in my sig).
> 
> I've hit 4.4ghz on all cores....voltage is high at idle, but drops like it's supposed when under heavy loads.
> 
> Looking at HWiNFO64 while I'm typing....I see the cores go from 2200 to 4400mhz on about half at a time.
> 
> Feels like I made a little progress....time will tell I guess.
> 
> I'll do a bunch of benchmarks tomorrow after the race(big Tour de France fan)...lol


F41a hit 4.4 with 3466C14
F41c hit 4.3 with 3800C16
Which one should be better?:thumb:


----------



## Maracus

Well my 3900x finally arrived (forgot to select express post when ordering) I'm going to play around with it with the stock cooler for now. I have everything here to put it under water but I can't be bothered just yet if the temps are stupid hot i guess that will force my hand. I'll drop some screens when its in.


----------



## Hequaqua

ryancheung2001 said:


> F41a hit 4.4 with 3466C14
> F41c hit 4.3 with 3800C16
> Which one should be better?:thumb:


You would have to do some testing to really see. Lowest latency would be the one I'd perfer....depending on the bandwidth numbers too.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Whatisthisfor

If your CPU runs too hot or draws too much power for your taste you might consider lowering the PPT Package Power Tracking (power limit) instead of lowering voltage manually. Its in the PBO Menu under "Peripherals". For further information have a look at: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mati...ge-Power-Tracking-statt-Undervolting-1295054/


----------



## mngdew

ryancheung2001 said:


> F41a hit 4.4 with 3466C14
> F41c hit 4.3 with 3800C16
> Which one should be better?:thumb:


Have you tried 4.4 with 3600C16?


----------



## ryancheung2001

mngdew said:


> Have you tried 4.4 with 3600C16?


I can't boot the pc under F40 / F41a with 3600C16


----------



## SystemTech

ryancheung2001 said:


> I can't boot the pc under F40 / F41a with 3600C16


I think what he is trying to say, is :
F41a 4.4Ghz, 3600C16


----------



## ryancheung2001

SystemTech said:


> I think what he is trying to say, is :
> F41a 4.4Ghz, 3600C16


Yes, I knew


----------



## begrie

Anyone know what may cause this issue? >>> pci encryption/decryption controller

using bios F41c with 3700x


----------



## ichiban

begrie said:


> Anyone know what may cause this issue? >>> pci encryption/decryption controller
> 
> using bios F41c with 3700x


Did you install the latest amd chipset drivers? Are you usings windows 10?


----------



## ichiban

ryancheung2001 said:


> I can't boot the pc under F40 / F41a with 3600C16


Have F40 on backup bios and F41C on Main so no need to keep flashing then just do some benchmarks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....spent most of the day yesterday, and this morning, benchmarking. Finally got everything charted. 

I ran 14 CPU benchmarks and 10 games. I'm don't have access to "professional" tools for measurements, but I tried to do them all the same.

These are just for reference....so, take them for what they are. As you can see, I have too much free time on my hands, but I love benchmarking and tinkering. 

*AMD R7 3700X Benchmarks Bios F40/F41a/F41c*


EDIT:

I found this in another thread...not sure if it's been posted here. This is Robert from AMD explaining the behavior of Zen 2. I uninstalled all the Gigabyte software(App Center/SIV). Using the Ryzen Balanced plan I am now seeing much lower voltages when idle, .925v!

*https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/*

EDIT II:
Screen shot of Idle after following the above post



Spoiler


----------



## begrie

ichiban said:


> Did you install the latest amd chipset drivers? Are you usings windows 10?


Yep. I have installed amd chipset version : 1.07.07.0725. Using Windows 10 1903 at the moment.


----------



## begrie

Hequaqua said:


> Well.....spent most of the day yesterday, and this morning, benchmarking. Finally got everything charted.
> 
> I ran 14 CPU benchmarks and 10 games. I'm don't have access to "professional" tools for measurements, but I tried to do them all the same.
> 
> These are just for reference....so, take them for what they are. As you can see, I have too much free time on my hands, but I love benchmarking and tinkering.
> 
> *AMD R7 3700X Benchmarks Bios F40/F41a/F41c*
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I found this in another thread...not sure if it's been posted here. This is Robert from AMD explaining the behavior of Zen 2. I uninstalled all the Gigabyte software(App Center/SIV). Using the Ryzen Balanced plan I am now seeing much lower voltages when idle, .925v!
> 
> *https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/*
> 
> EDIT II:
> Screen shot of Idle after following the above post
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281506


It is really weird... i did not have Ryzan Balanced plan in power setting, only normal setting such as Balanced, Power Saver and High Performance. Using Windows 10 1903 and latest amd chipset.


----------



## Hequaqua

begrie said:


> It is really weird... i did not have Ryzan Balanced plan in power setting, only normal setting such as Balanced, Power Saver and High Performance. Using Windows 10 1903 and latest amd chipset.


Hmmmm.....perhaps reinstalling.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470


----------



## mngdew

Hequaqua said:


> Well.....spent most of the day yesterday, and this morning, benchmarking. Finally got everything charted.
> 
> I ran 14 CPU benchmarks and 10 games. I'm don't have access to "professional" tools for measurements, but I tried to do them all the same.
> 
> These are just for reference....so, take them for what they are. As you can see, I have too much free time on my hands, but I love benchmarking and tinkering.
> 
> *AMD R7 3700X Benchmarks Bios F40/F41a/F41c*
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I found this in another thread...not sure if it's been posted here. This is Robert from AMD explaining the behavior of Zen 2. I uninstalled all the Gigabyte software(App Center/SIV). Using the Ryzen Balanced plan I am now seeing much lower voltages when idle, .925v!
> 
> *https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/*
> 
> EDIT II:
> Screen shot of Idle after following the above post
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281506


Well, it looks like Gigabyte is still tinkering with the bios quite a bit.
Great job benching!


----------



## SystemTech

Rather late than never 

I officially order my Gaming 7 yesterday. ETA is about a week as it has to come from another store.
Looking to pair it with a 3700 or 3900 (Hoping they release non-X variants). If not it will probably be a 3700X.

My build is going in my desk that was made around my laptop so a fair bit of modding happening over the next few weeks haha.
Planning to only get the CPU in about 2 months or so, so ill be running my R3 1600 until then. Slight overkill 

The plan is to put the CPU under water cooling, but i need to find a waterblock that matches my build.
Also, my desk has a fair bit of RGB, so i love the idea of being able to manage it in almost once place (my screen is the odd one out that cannot be managed in Fusion, ACER XR341CK).

This is my first Gigabyte board in about 8 or 9 years. They really are nailing it at the moment (other than the older BIOS's). Excited for the new 'X570' BIOS to roll down to the X470's


----------



## Hequaqua

mngdew said:


> Well, it looks like Gigabyte is still tinkering with the bios quite a bit.
> Great job benching!


Thanks man....I have so many spreadsheets from all sorts of hardware....I'm addicted to benchmarking during the day....then I game a little at night. :thumb:



SystemTech said:


> Rather late than never
> 
> I officially order my Gaming 7 yesterday. ETA is about a week as it has to come from another store.
> Looking to pair it with a 3700 or 3900 (Hoping they release non-X variants). If not it will probably be a 3700X.
> 
> My build is going in my desk that was made around my laptop so a fair bit of modding happening over the next few weeks haha.
> Planning to only get the CPU in about 2 months or so, so ill be running my R3 1600 until then. Slight overkill
> 
> The plan is to put the CPU under water cooling, but i need to find a waterblock that matches my build.
> Also, my desk has a fair bit of RGB, so i love the idea of being able to manage it in almost once place (my screen is the odd one out that cannot be managed in Fusion, ACER XR341CK).
> 
> This is my first Gigabyte board in about 8 or 9 years. They really are nailing it at the moment (other than the older BIOS's). Excited for the new 'X570' BIOS to roll down to the X470's


This is my first Gigabyte board ever....and I love it. Dual bios is the only way I'll ever go again. I've got a 1600(in my son's rig), a 2600X sitting here idle at the moment. I may put it in my son's rig, it has a MSI X370 Krait in it. Pretty decent board. Memory control isn't great, but it wasn't a top end board. 

I also have a complete 4770k with a GTX1060 6gb just sitting idle...lol It's even in a really nice case(Fractal Design Meshify)....if mining was profitable I'd start back up....I mined a few years ago...made some pretty decent money....nothing spectacular...but enough to buy a couple of cases...a GTX1080 and a few games...lol

Got a bit off topic there....anyway, Welcome....can't wait to see some pics of your set up. I'll see if I can find some of mine....it changes so much that I don't take many pics....lol

:thumb:


----------



## Maracus

Hequaqua said:


> Well.....spent most of the day yesterday, and this morning, benchmarking. Finally got everything charted.
> 
> I ran 14 CPU benchmarks and 10 games. I'm don't have access to "professional" tools for measurements, but I tried to do them all the same.
> 
> These are just for reference....so, take them for what they are. As you can see, I have too much free time on my hands, but I love benchmarking and tinkering.
> 
> *AMD R7 3700X Benchmarks Bios F40/F41a/F41c*
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I found this in another thread...not sure if it's been posted here. This is Robert from AMD explaining the behavior of Zen 2. I uninstalled all the Gigabyte software(App Center/SIV). Using the Ryzen Balanced plan I am now seeing much lower voltages when idle, .925v!
> 
> *https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/*
> 
> EDIT II:
> Screen shot of Idle after following the above post
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281506


Appreciate the effort you put into this. I have been playing around with my 3900x getting R20 511 single 7196 multi scores still on the stock cooler which gets pretty toasty running Cinebench 85c. Will assemble the water cooling once i get the RAM dialed in, got the 4x8GB running at 3466mhz CL14 going to try for 3600 and iron out the errros.


----------



## Maracus

[email protected] CL14. Tried 3600 but I didnt set the IF and i think it decoupled because the latency went up about 5ns another odd thing which i think has been mentioned here already is the CPU never went into idle at 3600 either.


----------



## Hequaqua

Maracus said:


> [email protected] CL14. Tried 3600 but I didnt set the IF and i think it decoupled because the latency went up about 5ns another odd thing which i think has been mentioned here already is the CPU never went into idle at 3600 either.


It was a labor of love....and your welcome.

I'm messing with my ram now....figured I would take the easy way at first. I set the IF to 1800 and chose the auto 3600 OC....it does drop the core down to 4325mhz....I'm guessing it has the XMP profile timings...haven't looked really. Just booted....started something, got side-tracked with dinner and painting(I build model aircraft, 56yr old man acting like a teen....lol).

With everything on auto at 3600mhz(2x8 kit though), it does downclock....seeing .0944v to 1.500v while I'm typing...lol


----------



## begrie

Hequaqua said:


> Hmmmm.....perhaps reinstalling.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x470


Now it appears in power plan. Need to download and use chipset from gigabyte website itself.


----------



## mngdew

I flashed back to F40. Immediately noticed the Vcore fluctuating more frequently. Between 0.938V and 1.500V during idle on F40. When on F41c, the Vcore pretty much stuck around 1.4875V during idle.
Also, both Geekbench and Cinebench 20 showed higher scores.


----------



## ryancheung2001

mngdew said:


> I flashed back to F40. Immediately noticed the Vcore fluctuating more frequently. Between 0.938V and 1.500V during idle on F40. When on F41c, the Vcore pretty much stuck around 1.4875V during idle.
> Also, both Geekbench and Cinebench 20 showed higher scores.


Yes, I also flashed back to F40, because of Vcore


----------



## arkantos91

Hello guys. I've 2700X and this mobo. I installed latest chipset drivers (7/7) on Win 1903. I can't see any Ryzen balanced power plan.... can you confirm it's only for new Ryzen 3 cpus?

Balanced it's ok for 2700X right?


----------



## begrie

arkantos91 said:


> Hello guys. I've 2700X and this mobo. I installed latest chipset drivers (7/7) on Win 1903. I can't see any Ryzen balanced power plan.... can you confirm it's only for new Ryzen 3 cpus?
> 
> Balanced it's ok for 2700X right?


You can try download and clean install chipset from gigabyte website. >> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboar...WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-driver-chipset


----------



## pajdek

Like @begrie said, uninstall any amd chipset drivers, then install latest one from GB website. Happend to me too with the one from amd site, now its fixed.


----------



## arkantos91

Did the research for you guys too: Robert Hallock from AMD said



> By now, you may know that 3rd Gen Ryzen heralds the return of the Ryzen Balanced power plan (only for 3rd Gen CPUs; everyone else can use the regular ol' Windows plan).


So there is no need to download these older driver from GB website.


----------



## Drake87

arkantos91 said:


> Did the research for you guys too: Robert Hallock from AMD said
> 
> 
> 
> So there is no need to download these older driver from GB website.


Wrong. I have my Ryzen power plan on my 2700x. Using the chipset drivers from the GB site.


----------



## Benz

Well, the new BIOS with the new AGESA Combo-Pi 1.0.0.3AB is a complete crap, I actually get worse boost speeds than with ComboPi 1.0.0.2 and my cinebench scores were not so great.

Cinebench R15 with AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.2 scores:

Multi: 1680
Single: 206

MultiCore boost ~ 4250 MHz
SingleCore boost ~ 4401 MHz


Cinebench R15 with AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3AB scores:

Multi: 1614
Single: 199

MultiCore boost ~ 4125 MHz
SingleCore boost ~ 4250 MHz


Obviously this board also suffers the same issues as the other ones.


----------



## Maracus

Benz said:


> Well, the new BIOS with the new AGESA Combo-Pi 1.0.0.3AB is a complete crap, I actually get worse boost speeds than with ComboPi 1.0.0.2 and my cinebench scores were not so great.
> 
> Cinebench R15 with AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.2 scores:
> 
> Multi: 1680
> Single: 206
> 
> MultiCore boost ~ 4250 MHz
> SingleCore boost ~ 4401 MHz
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 with AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3AB scores:
> 
> Multi: 1614
> Single: 199
> 
> MultiCore boost ~ 4125 MHz
> SingleCore boost ~ 4250 MHz
> 
> 
> Obviously this board also suffers the same issues as the other ones.


I had same issues with 1.0.0.3ab clocks and voltage stayed in the higher ranges, 1.0.0.2 clocks and voltages seemed normal ( same as my 2700x) but I had a tougher time dialing in the memory clocks. Edit: Memory latency was about 5ns lower on 1.0.0.3ab though.


----------



## Benz

Maracus said:


> I had same issues with 1.0.0.3ab clocks and voltage stayed in the higher ranges, 1.0.0.2 clocks and voltages seemed normal ( same as my 2700x) but I had a tougher time dialing in the memory clocks. Edit: Memory latency was about 5ns lower on 1.0.0.3ab though.


I didn't have issues with voltages being higher using beta BIOS F41a, but the RAM latency was lower on 1.0.0.3ab with Ryzen 5 3600X. We'll just have to wait 6 more months for another update.


----------



## mati865

arkantos91 said:


> Did the research for you guys too: Robert Hallock from AMD said
> 
> 
> 
> So there is no need to download these older driver from GB website.


It's available in non latest chipset drivers on AMD website. But there is no point in using it with 2nd gen because it will prevent you from getting highest low core boost (it sets minimal CPU state to 90%).
I actually benchmarked it with 2700X and while all core workloads are within margin of error there is 7-8% performance reduction in single core workloads.


----------



## jsriolo

I planned on getting an x570 board to go with my 3700X because I do not have an older AM4 CPU to update the BIOS of an x470 board. However, when I went to go pick up my CPU at Microcenter they had an open box Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 with a pretty significant discount. I picked up the x470 because they agreed to flash the BIOS for me but now it appears I am having some issues.

1. Only one BIOS appears to be updated. If I go to the backup BIOS it will not POST. Is there a way for me to update the backup BIOS besides taking it back?

2. Legacy raid does not appear to work. When I set SATA Mode to Raid and Chipset SATA Port Enable to Enable (also CSM Support Enabled) the BIOS boot screen shows and then it immediately proceeds to the boot device without showing a legacy raid "Press <Ctrl-R> to enter RAID Option ROM Utility" message. Is this fixable or should I just use UEFI RAID?

I tried to search for known issues like the above but I couldn't find much. It has been a while since I last built a machine but hopefully with the support of the community here I can get it done (it has been so long that xtreme systems was still a thing - glad I found this site!).


----------



## Hequaqua

jsriolo said:


> I planned on getting an x570 board to go with my 3700X because I do not have an older AM4 CPU to update the BIOS of an x470 board. However, when I went to go pick up my CPU at Microcenter they had an open box Gigabyte X470 Gaming 7 with a pretty significant discount. I picked up the x470 because they agreed to flash the BIOS for me but now it appears I am having some issues.
> 
> 1. Only one BIOS appears to be updated. If I go to the backup BIOS it will not POST. Is there a way for me to update the backup BIOS besides taking it back?
> 
> 2. Legacy raid does not appear to work. When I set SATA Mode to Raid and Chipset SATA Port Enable to Enable (also CSM Support Enabled) the BIOS boot screen shows and then it immediately proceeds to the boot device without showing a legacy raid "Press <Ctrl-R> to enter RAID Option ROM Utility" message. Is this fixable or should I just use UEFI RAID?
> 
> I tried to search for known issues like the above but I couldn't find much. It has been a while since I last built a machine but hopefully with the support of the community here I can get it done (it has been so long that xtreme systems was still a thing - glad I found this site!).


You can download the APP Center, and install the @BIOS. Once you boot into windows on the working bios....flip the bios switch on the board. Then proceed to flash the bios onto the side that is not working. I always leave my other switch in the SB(Single bios) position.

I have no idea about RAID, but I think there are some drivers listed on the Gigabyte site that addresses some of those issues....as I said...I have no idea on RAID, never messed with it.

NOTE: Before you flash, you should probably set everything in the working bios to stock. Save your profile, then you can just reload it. The @BIOS works, it bailed me out a few weeks ago before I got my 3700X.


----------



## arkantos91

Drake87 said:


> Wrong. I have my Ryzen power plan on my 2700x. Using the chipset drivers from the GB site.


ù

Yes but you shouldn't be using Ryzen power plan with 2700X. It's not recommended anymore.

As also mati685 pointed out.



mati865 said:


> It's available in non latest chipset drivers on AMD website. But there is no point in using it with 2nd gen because it will prevent you from getting highest low core boost (it sets minimal CPU state to 90%).
> I actually benchmarked it with 2700X and while all core workloads are within margin of error there is 7-8% performance reduction in single core workloads.


----------



## pajdek

arkantos91 said:


> ù
> 
> Yes but you shouldn't be using Ryzen power plan with 2700X. It's not recommended anymore.
> 
> As also mati685 pointed out.



According to this it really doesnt matter which power plan you'r using. The only difference is that Ryzen plan sets a minimum clockspeed of 90%, while windows balanced is 5%.


----------



## mati865

pajdek said:


> According to this it really doesnt matter which power plan you'r using. The only difference is that Ryzen plan sets a minimum clockspeed of 90%, while windows balanced is 5%.


 The thing is when minimum clockspeed is set to 90% you won't see 1-2 cores boosting to 4350 MHz because it reaches EDC limit since other threads are around 3.9 GHz.
Feel free to do your own tests and post the results here.


----------



## pajdek

mati865 said:


> The thing is when minimum clockspeed is set to 90% you won't see 1-2 cores boosting to 4350 MHz because it reaches EDC limit since other threads are around 3.9 GHz.
> Feel free to do your own tests and post the results here.



Will do.
So you are on windows balnced plan on default settings or did you made some changes?
What bios version you are on?


----------



## jsriolo

Hequaqua said:


> You can download the APP Center, and install the @BIOS. Once you boot into windows on the working bios....flip the bios switch on the board. Then proceed to flash the bios onto the side that is not working. I always leave my other switch in the SB(Single bios) position.
> 
> I have no idea about RAID, but I think there are some drivers listed on the Gigabyte site that addresses some of those issues....as I said...I have no idea on RAID, never messed with it.
> 
> NOTE: Before you flash, you should probably set everything in the working bios to stock. Save your profile, then you can just reload it. The @BIOS works, it bailed me out a few weeks ago before I got my 3700X.


I am at my absolute wits end with this thing. I have no idea if there is an issue with my specific board (open box clearance) or its just that I've been out of the game for a while and things are so different now. I was able to update the backup BIOS but I have never once seen the legacy raid screen when using F40 or F41c with SATA Mode in RAID and CSM Support Enabled - it just goes from enter BIOS to OS boot. Therefore, I have been using UEFI RAID and it breaks my Windows installation every time I try to update the drivers. I'll give it a few more tries but if I don't make a breakthrough soon I'll be taking it back for an X570 board.

Edit: I forgot - when in F40 I can't even set CSM Support to Disabled to use UEFI RAID. I set it to disabled and then save & exit and after a long post CSM is set to Enabled again.

Edit2: Back in F41c and it looks like UEFI RAID is broke here too. Trading for X570 tomorrow.


----------



## Hequaqua

jsriolo said:


> I am at my absolute wits end with this thing. I have no idea if there is an issue with my specific board (open box clearance) or its just that I've been out of the game for a while and things are so different now. I was able to update the backup BIOS but I have never once seen the legacy raid screen when using F40 or F41c with SATA Mode in RAID and CSM Support Enabled - it just goes from enter BIOS to OS boot. Therefore, I have been using UEFI RAID and it breaks my Windows installation every time I try to update the drivers. I'll give it a few more tries but if I don't make a breakthrough soon I'll be taking it back for an X570 board.
> 
> Edit: I forgot - when in F40 I can't even set CSM Support to Disabled to use UEFI RAID. I set it to disabled and then save & exit and after a long post CSM is set to Enabled again.
> 
> Edit2: Back in F41c and it looks like UEFI RAID is broke here too. Trading for X570 tomorrow.


Bumer man.....I have no idea about raid. I understand how it's supposed to work...but never put it into practice....lol

Good Luck! :thumb:


----------



## Discovery

jsriolo said:


> I am at my absolute wits end with this thing. I have no idea if there is an issue with my specific board (open box clearance) or its just that I've been out of the game for a while and things are so different now. I was able to update the backup BIOS but I have never once seen the legacy raid screen when using F40 or F41c with SATA Mode in RAID and CSM Support Enabled - it just goes from enter BIOS to OS boot. Therefore, I have been using UEFI RAID and it breaks my Windows installation every time I try to update the drivers. I'll give it a few more tries but if I don't make a breakthrough soon I'll be taking it back for an X570 board.
> 
> Edit: I forgot - when in F40 I can't even set CSM Support to Disabled to use UEFI RAID. I set it to disabled and then save & exit and after a long post CSM is set to Enabled again.
> 
> Edit2: Back in F41c and it looks like UEFI RAID is broke here too. Trading for X570 tomorrow.



Check out this guide 

I just bought one of these boards been messing with my X370 Taichi it has been irritating on the 3600x, I will have it tomorrow and will be able to look at the settings closer.


----------



## thor2002ro

what's the best bios for a 2700(non-x) with AMD Wraith Max cooler and a G.Skill Ripjaws V Red 32GB 3600MHz CL19 1.35v Dual Channel Kit ?

I'm on F5 first bios on a rev 1.1 board, I didn't bother to update the bios
I'm not really interested in spectre and meltdown mitigations, I don't want to lose performance

I'm using it as a server/nas with vm gpu passthrough and as I found on the net the last ryzen 3 bioses break gpu passthrough


----------



## mati865

pajdek said:


> Will do.
> So you are on windows balnced plan on default settings or did you made some changes?
> What bios version you are on?



Default balanced vs default Ryzen balanced, BIOS F6.


----------



## AlphaC

RAID support also broken on MSI's GSE lite BIOS. It's probably a symptom of AMD's AGESA code.


----------



## Benz

mati865 said:


> It's available in non latest chipset drivers on AMD website. But there is no point in using it with 2nd gen because it will prevent you from getting highest low core boost (it sets minimal CPU state to 90%).
> I actually benchmarked it with 2700X and while all core workloads are within margin of error there is 7-8% performance reduction in single core workloads.


Umm partially true.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboar...WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-driver-chipset

These drivers are just 2 days older that the ones from AMD's website, I tested them both using F41c and F41a BIOS. First it was like that.


Far Cry New Dawn:

1. F41c BIOS with the drivers from Gigabyte ~ 4200 - 4225 MHz
2. F41c BIOS with the drivers from AMD ~ 4200 - 4225 MHz



Then it was like that.

Far Cry New Dawn:

3. F41a BIOS with the drivers from Gigabyte ~ 4300 - 4350 MHz
4. F41a BIOS with the drivers from AMD ~ 4300 - 4350 MHz



BIOS F41c was boosting lower than the BIOS F41a but I still haven't tested the new BIOS F41, obviously they've removed the F41c and replaced it with the F41


----------



## pajdek

Benz said:


> BIOS F41c was boosting lower than the BIOS F41a but I still haven't tested the new BIOS F41, obviously they've removed the F41c and replaced it with the F41



Thx for the info, didnt know they released new bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

I updated my spreadsheet to include the F41 Bios....also added SiSoft Sandra(CPU and Memory portions).

I forgot to get HWiNFO screenshots for F41....and I do remember that NOT a SINGLE core hit 4.4ghz.

*3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c*


----------



## Maracus

Hequaqua said:


> I updated my spreadsheet to include the F41 Bios....also added SiSoft Sandra(CPU and Memory portions).
> 
> I forgot to get HWiNFO screenshots for F41....and I do remember that NOT a SINGLE core hit 4.4ghz.
> 
> *3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c*


I cant view your spread sheet from work ( due to security reasons) but I'm guessing F41 is basically F41c? As for the cores hitting the advertised speeds only F40(don't have F41a) hit the 4.65ghz but as i think i said in an earlier post F40 had NORMAL boost behavior but horrible memory latency and tuning. F41c had good latency and memory tuning but the boost behavior was crap.


----------



## Hequaqua

Maracus said:


> I cant view your spread sheet from work ( due to security reasons) but I'm guessing F41 is basically F41c? As for the cores hitting the advertised speeds only F40(don't have F41a) hit the 4.65ghz but as i think i said in an earlier post F40 had NORMAL boost behavior but horrible memory latency and tuning. F41c had good latency and memory tuning but the boost behavior was crap.


F40 and F41a both appear to boost normally. 

F41c is now F41, but iirc I saw some high Vcore numbers....wished I had grabbed a screenshot to compare. I am just running my 3466 timings from my 2600X settings, haven't even begun to see what can be done about speeds/latency.

I'll stick with F40 on the back-up bios, and F41a on my main for now. Looking at the sheet, I would say a lot of those numbers fall within margin of error. I tried to keep things same, but I'm not a professional.....just posting for info, and to keep track of improved/downgraded scores across a number of different types of loads.


----------



## SystemTech

Hequaqua said:


> I updated my spreadsheet to include the F41 Bios....also added SiSoft Sandra(CPU and Memory portions).
> 
> I forgot to get HWiNFO screenshots for F41....and I do remember that NOT a SINGLE core hit 4.4ghz.
> 
> *3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c*


This is fanatstic work. Thanks

On Another note, I finally got my board yesterday so I am going to be setting it up later today.
Im going to use my Ryzen 1400 for now until I get a 3700X in a month or so.

Im undecided as to what BIOS to go to. Given that i dont actually need to flash it, i might just leave it on what it has :headscrat

Hoping my B-Die is actually B-Die (it should be ). Obviously with only a 1400 i wont be able to push the RAM much yet, until a 3700X arrives


----------



## Hequaqua

SystemTech said:


> This is fanatstic work. Thanks
> 
> On Another note, I finally got my board yesterday so I am going to be setting it up later today.
> Im going to use my Ryzen 1400 for now until I get a 3700X in a month or so.
> 
> Im undecided as to what BIOS to go to. Given that i dont actually need to flash it, i might just leave it on what it has :headscrat
> 
> Hoping my B-Die is actually B-Die (it should be ). Obviously with only a 1400 i wont be able to push the RAM much yet, until a 3700X arrives


F40 looks the best to me atm.


----------



## pajdek

Hey guys, i managed to unlock some more functions in the latest bios.
You can get it here.
Im not responsible for any damage this modded bios can make to your hardware, flash at your own risk, although it work fine for me.


----------



## leoxtxt

Im getting the Stopbug NDIS BSOD during W10 installation, how am i supposed to disable LAN/WLAN with this motherboard? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

All LAN options should be under the Peripherals tab. I've never seen anyone have this issue with Windows 10 installation, is it a USB stick? Maybe try getting a new installer.


----------



## Discovery

Just finished a build with this board,coming from an x370 Taichi that I just replaced the 2600x with a 3600x. There bios's still need some work so I figured I would just start over. I was going for a 3900X but they are a tad slippery these days. so I picked up a 2700X 50th it was less than the 3600x I just got for 248.50.

Also picked up a 32gb kit of memory to try.

All went well, new windows installation, ran some quick test. Once I make sure everything is in order, I will switch to the new Ryzen.

3Dmark Time spy


----------



## leoxtxt

AlphaC said:


> All LAN options should be under the Peripherals tab. I've never seen anyone have this issue with Windows 10 installation, is it a USB stick? Maybe try getting a new installer.


it wasn't the USB stick, i decided to swap the 3900X for my old 1800X and it allowed me to finish the Windows (1903) installation without the stopbug NDIS BSOD, after i finished with all the drivers i went back to the 3900X and it is working fine so far...

Weird...

ps: I don't think it is possible to disable LAN/WLAN, i couldn't find the option.


----------



## Ondo

Had the same problem during the installation.
Simply download the latest Intel Wifi driver from the Intel site, unzip it, copy the unizped folder to the USB drive and load the driver during the installation (where you set up the partitions).


----------



## Kalganov

Ondo said:


> Had the same problem during the installation.
> Simply download the latest Intel Wifi driver from the Intel site, unzip it, copy the unizped folder to the USB drive and load the driver during the installation (where you set up the partitions).



Can you upload it? or can you give me link on wifi drivers? cuz i can't find it on intel site, there only .exe thx


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

FYI all 400 series and 300 series have now been updated to NON-Beta F41. This is a final production release of AGESA 1003AB. If you have a F41x BIOS this is a newer release.

Link to X570 G7 specific BIOS: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## Hequaqua

GBT-MatthewH said:


> FYI all 400 series and 300 series have now been updated to NON-Beta F41. This is a final production release of AGESA 1003AB. If you have a F41x BIOS this is a newer release.
> 
> Link to X570 G7 specific BIOS: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


So another bios that doesn't boost to the advertised speeds? When I tested F41, not a single core reached 4.4 on the 3700X, and few cores never broke 4.35, iirc one core never broke 4.325!

F40 and F41a are the only bios' to hit the 4.4, at least in my testing. 

Not blaming you, this is on AMD and Gigabyte imo.

CPU Testing:



Spoiler














CPU Gaming:



Spoiler


----------



## Discovery

Hequaqua said:


> So another bios that doesn't boost to the advertised speeds? When I tested F41, not a single core reached 4.4 on the 3700X, and few cores never broke 4.35, iirc one core never broke 4.325!
> 
> F40 and F41a are the only bios' to hit the 4.4, at least in my testing.
> 
> Not blaming you, this is on AMD and Gigabyte imo.



I am not sure what the deal is, but it seems to get full boost the bios makers sacrifice memory compatibly. My x370 Taichi acted the same way on the new ryzen just like this board seems to and all the rest.One bios boosted all core effortlessly but memory settings where ruff, another bios memory ran easy enough but boost was 50Mhz short on all cores.

Be nice to get one of the bios gurus to pin point the difficulty and offer an explanation to the average joe, like my self all I can see is a pattern across board brands concerning the new Ryzen.


----------



## Hequaqua

Discovery said:


> I am not sure what the deal is, but it seems to get full boost the bios makers sacrifice memory compatibly. My x370 Taichi acted the same way on the new ryzen just like this board seems to and all the rest.One bios boosted all core effortlessly but memory settings where ruff, another bios memory ran easy enough but boost was 50Mhz short on all cores.
> 
> Be nice to get one of the bios gurus to pin point the difficulty and offer an explanation to the average joe, like my self all I can see is a pattern across board brands concerning the new Ryzen.


From the way I understand it....AMD releases the code to the MB mfgs in binary, and they have to make heads or tails of it.....they had to pull the latest AGESA because of issues.... 

Just when it looked like the MB mfgs were going to show the same love for AMD as they have for Intel in the past it goes out the door. AMD either didn't give enough lead time to the mfgs or the mfgs just don't know how to work it out....either way....we the consumer ends up playing the guinea pig.....

I guess after Ryzen, Ryzen+, and now Zen2, I'm as much to blame as well.....

Love my cpu, but come on......after 2.5 years, all of the mentioned should be doing better than this. lol


----------



## Ondo

Kalganov said:


> Can you upload it? or can you give me link on wifi drivers? cuz i can't find it on intel site, there only .exe thx


You will find the driver package here: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...t-Wireless-Software-and-Drivers-for-IT-Admins


----------



## Kalganov

Ondo said:


> You will find the driver package here: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...t-Wireless-Software-and-Drivers-for-IT-Admins


Thx


----------



## pajdek

Anyone knows why amd cbs - xfr is nerfed for zen(+) ? ex. zen2 users can set pbo to manual and set scalar and other things, but zen(+) users got it only enable/disable or auto.


----------



## ryancheung2001

When will have 1.0.0.3ABB bios ??


----------



## ser_renely

soon, they are working on them


----------



## jono24776

*F42a Bios Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB*

F42a Bios Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB


Showing on https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-11/support#support-dl-bios

Links are not live. They throw .xml errors so must be propagating to servers


----------



## Hequaqua

jono24776 said:


> F42a Bios Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB
> 
> 
> Showing on https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-11/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> Links are not live. They throw .xml errors so must be propagating to servers


Cool! Thanks!

Come on Gigabyte...let's go already! 

EDIT: 

Bios is ready for download!

EDIT II:

Flashed>>>>entered my DRAM timings>>>>ran a quick pass of TM5>>>>ready to do benchmarks

NOTE: Have yet to see 4400mhz on a single core


----------



## Maracus

Hequaqua said:


> Cool! Thanks!
> 
> Come on Gigabyte...let's go already!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Bios is ready for download!
> 
> EDIT II:
> 
> Flashed>>>>entered my DRAM timings>>>>ran a quick pass of TM5>>>>ready to do benchmarks
> 
> NOTE: Have yet to see 4400mhz on a single core


Idle behavior isn't nearly as bad as 1.0.0.3ab, strange thing is I was running 1.0.0.2 with same power(Ryzen Balanced) plan originally when i swapped to 1.0.0.3 abb and was still getting the high idle clocks and voltages. Changing it to Windows Balanced somewhat alleviated the problem, as for top boost clock for single cores I havent seen 4.65ghz like I did with the 1.0.0.2 bios but the memory tuning and latency is better on 1.0.0.3abb.


----------



## Hequaqua

Maracus said:


> Idle behavior isn't nearly as bad as 1.0.0.3ab, strange thing is I was running 1.0.0.2 with same power(Ryzen Balanced) plan originally when i swapped to 1.0.0.3 abb and was still getting the high idle clocks and voltages. Changing it to Windows Balanced somewhat alleviated the problem, as for top boost clock for single cores I havent seen 4.65ghz like I did with the 1.0.0.2 bios but the memory tuning and latency is better on 1.0.0.3abb.


I've been on the F41a bios since I tested, up until today. Idle voltage using the balanced plan was 0.925v or so. 

I just finished my benchmarks on the F42c bios....have to say I'm a bit disappointed.

Lower boost clocks(In 3hrs of testing with a restart before doing the games, have yet to see 4.4 on a single core. One core seems to never even break 4.3)
WHEA Errors are still present(I thought this AGESA version was supposed to address those)
Higher max power usage(not a lot, and the average was about right with all the other bios')
Temps seem to be a tad higher(max anyway, and I just swapped out a 240mm AIO to a 360mm AIO)(I will test that issue more later)

Anyway...overall....I would give this bios a C+. But....hey, they fixed Destiny 2!....lmao

Here is the spreadsheet I've been keeping....take it all with a grain of salt...your mileage may vary:

*3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a*


----------



## reaver83

Anyone try the Bitspower Monoblock for this motherboard? how do you like it? do you think it was worth the savings as opposed to EK's Monoblock? trying decide between the 2.


----------



## ryancheung2001

Hequaqua said:


> I've been on the F41a bios since I tested, up until today. Idle voltage using the balanced plan was 0.925v or so.
> 
> I just finished my benchmarks on the F42c bios....have to say I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Lower boost clocks(In 3hrs of testing with a restart before doing the games, have yet to see 4.4 on a single core. One core seems to never even break 4.3)
> WHEA Errors are still present(I thought this AGESA version was supposed to address those)
> Higher max power usage(not a lot, and the average was about right with all the other bios')
> Temps seem to be a tad higher(max anyway, and I just swapped out a 240mm AIO to a 360mm AIO)(I will test that issue more later)
> 
> Anyway...overall....I would give this bios a C+. But....hey, they fixed Destiny 2!....lmao
> 
> Here is the spreadsheet I've been keeping....take it all with a grain of salt...your mileage may vary:
> 
> *3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a*


Using 3700x
F40 / F41a can hit 4.4
F41 / F41c only can hit 4.3
Now changed to be F42a , some core can hit 4.4 , some only hit 4.35, it's improved


----------



## Anthony Goldie

*Ryzen 3600 build with gaming 7 wifi board-anyone done one*

I've just bought the gaming 7 wifi board and 16gb 3600mhz ram and I'm going to be running a gtx 1070 card was wondering if anyone here has tried a setup like that yet and any tips?-I'm about to put it all together in the next couple of days i've got everything except the cpu lol which is comming on courier next week-also are there any things i need to keep in mind when putting it together compared to an intel system I've built many intel's over the years but its been a long time since i've done amd


----------



## begrie

ryancheung2001 said:


> Using 3700x
> F40 / F41a can hit 4.4
> F41 / F41c only can hit 4.3
> Now changed to be F42a , some core can hit 4.4 , some only hit 4.35, it's improved


Are you using default setting in bios for F42a? no XFR2 and auto OC?


----------



## ryancheung2001

begrie said:


> Are you using default setting in bios for F42a? no XFR2 and auto OC?


Yes, no XFR2 and auto OC


----------



## begrie

ryancheung2001 said:


> Yes, no XFR2 and auto OC


erm. same as me. my 3700x can hit 4.4 if using default bios setting but it only can hit 4.3 if XFR2 is turn ON.


----------



## Hequaqua

I started this thread hoping to find some help....not a single response....so I'll post it here as well:

I'm not sure if it's me, or the program. I haven't had issues in the past running IBT(other than not passing from time to time).

I downloaded the IBT/AVX from the Vishera thread.

I start it, and it runs less than 5 secs before I get this:









I even tried running as Admin, and same result.

I can run the regular IBT. I've ran Linx7(similar to IBT), and even ran Prime95 last night for a few hours without issues. EDIT 08/04/19: I even ran the new OCCT Linpack(2012/2019) no issues.

I even set my CPU clocks to 3.6ghz and same result.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## missilemission

Continuous occasional short beeps when playing on ultra and 144hz refresh rate on gaming 7 wifi, running 2600x, led indicator code 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaC

Anthony Goldie said:


> I've just bought the gaming 7 wifi board and 16gb 3600mhz ram and I'm going to be running a gtx 1070 card was wondering if anyone here has tried a setup like that yet and any tips?-I'm about to put it all together in the next couple of days i've got everything except the cpu lol which is comming on courier next week-also are there any things i need to keep in mind when putting it together compared to an intel system I've built many intel's over the years but its been a long time since i've done amd


 You might need it preflashed if it isn't Ryzen 3000 ready on the box (F40 BIOS).




Hequaqua said:


> I started this thread hoping to find some help....not a single response....so I'll post it here as well:
> 
> I'm not sure if it's me, or the program. I haven't had issues in the past running IBT(other than not passing from time to time).
> 
> I downloaded the IBT/AVX from the Vishera thread.
> 
> I start it, and it runs less than 5 secs before I get this:
> 
> View attachment 285852
> 
> 
> I even tried running as Admin, and same result.
> 
> I can run the regular IBT. I've ran Linx7(similar to IBT), and even ran Prime95 last night for a few hours without issues. EDIT 08/04/19: I even ran the new OCCT Linpack(2012/2019) no issues.
> 
> I even set my CPU clocks to 3.6ghz and same result.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I'm not sure, but it is Intel burn test... maybe it isn't playing nice with the CCD design and IO chiplet since Intel doesn't have those. That's the only difference between Ryzen 2 and Ryzen 3rd gen , as CCX was present on Zen+.




missilemission said:


> Continuous occasional short beeps when playing on ultra and 144hz refresh rate on gaming 7 wifi, running 2600x, led indicator code 40


 Probably memory isn't stable.

Check your memory and SOC voltages.


----------



## Hequaqua

AlphaC said:


> You might need it preflashed if it isn't Ryzen 3000 ready on the box (F40 BIOS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but it is Intel burn test... maybe it isn't playing nice with the CCD design and IO chiplet since Intel doesn't have those. That's the only difference between Ryzen 2 and Ryzen 3rd gen , as CCX was present on Zen+.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably memory isn't stable.
> 
> Check your memory and SOC voltages.


Thanks for the info. I guess that makes sense....but why would the regular version of IBT run without issue? 

I tried disabling one of the CCX's and trying it....same result. lol


----------



## missilemission

@AlphaC ill check on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

begrie said:


> Are you using default setting in bios for F42a? no XFR2 and auto OC?


F42a with XRF2 on, one core on my 3800X hit 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Benz

F42a is garbage, nothing is stable even if you just tighten the timings a little bit it won't post.


----------



## Hequaqua

Benz said:


> F42a is garbage, nothing is stable even if you just tighten the timings a little bit it won't post.


I agree.....I flashed...benchmarked...went back to F41a. 

F42a didn't fix anything other than Destiny 2....in fact, cores boosted lower across the board. My results are posted earlier in this thread. I've tested 5 bios'. 

I have F40 on one channel, running F41a on the other. 

As for memory....I was using the Calc from 1usmus, but had no luck really. So I'm back to my 3466CL14 timings....running fine. :thumb:


----------



## Benz

Hequaqua said:


> I agree.....I flashed...benchmarked...went back to F41a.
> 
> F42a didn't fix anything other than Destiny 2....in fact, cores boosted lower across the board. My results are posted earlier in this thread. I've tested 5 bios'.
> 
> I have F40 on one channel, running F41a on the other.
> 
> As for memory....I was using the Calc from 1usmus, but had no luck really. So I'm back to my 3466CL14 timings....running fine. :thumb:


Yeah I tested a lot of BIOSes lately, F41a seems to be the most stable one, but I finally managed to OC my damn ram to 3600MHz on F42a. All you need to do is enable gear down mode & power down enable = enabled then you're pretty much all set, but I can't understand why the hell would anyone wanna have power down enable = enabled. It means that the ram will clock itself down when not in use.


----------



## Hequaqua

Benz said:


> Yeah I tested a lot of BIOSes lately, F41a seems to be the most stable one, but I finally managed to OC my damn ram to 3600MHz on F42a. All you need to do is enable gear down mode & power down enable = enabled then you're pretty much all set, but I can't understand why the hell would anyone wanna have power down enable = enabled. It means that the ram will clock itself down when not in use.


GDM I've had enabled....PDM...not sure...I think it's disabled. 

I'll give it shot enabled and see what I can do. :thumb:


----------



## mngdew

Benz said:


> F42a is garbage, nothing is stable even if you just tighten the timings a little bit it won't post.


What were the memory timings you tried to achieve at 3600mhz?


----------



## Spy

F42a WHEA event 17 still here...


----------



## Benz

mngdew said:


> What were the memory timings you tried to achieve at 3600mhz?


Well, at first I was trying to get 15-16-15-35 @ 1.4V but it wouldn't post regardless of what i did. If I touched so much as a Command Rate and set it to 1T it wouldn't post. Then I figured it out, I had to set GDM and PDM to On in order for my PC to post. (What a complete joke, yes I know I practically laughed my ass off at this) For now I'll just stick with 3600MT/s ~ 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V till I find a little bit of time to play with it further.


----------



## Hequaqua

Spy said:


> F42a WHEA event 17 still here...


Same here.....the only thing I found fixed was Destiny 2....a game that I never play...lol

Bios was a joke for me personally.

EDIT: Benz can you post all your timings and setting for 3600. I can hit it, but it's slower than my 3466CL14 from what timings I could post at.


----------



## Benz

Hequaqua said:


> Same here.....the only thing I found fixed was Destiny 2....a game that I never play...lol
> 
> Bios was a joke for me personally.
> 
> EDIT: Benz can you post all your timings and setting for 3600. I can hit it, but it's slower than my 3466CL14 from what timings I could post at.


Sure, there you go.


----------



## Benz

Sorry for double posting but, I managed to shave off a few ns of my latency just by setting tRAS = 34 & tRC = 46


----------



## mngdew

Benz said:


> Well, at first I was trying to get 15-16-15-35 @ 1.4V but it wouldn't post regardless of what i did. If I touched so much as a Command Rate and set it to 1T it wouldn't post. Then I figured it out, I had to set GDM and PDM to On in order for my PC to post. (What a complete joke, yes I know I practically laughed my ass off at this) For now I'll just stick with 3600MT/s ~ 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V till I find a little bit of time to play with it further.


Even if you set the command rate to 1T, enabling GDM makes 1T run like 2T.


----------



## Benz

mngdew said:


> Even if you set the command rate to 1T, enabling GDM makes 1T run like 2T.


Yes more like 1.5T but I have no choice in that matter.


----------



## Maracus

Memory overclocking on F40 (AGESA 1.0.0.2) is not exactly working to well. At one stage i punched in CL14 3533 IF 1766 fast presets on DRAM calculator and I had 141ns latency!, On CL14 3466 it is rock stable. back to trying F41 again I guess.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Does anybody know where to change the limit of the 1:1 mode from 3600MHZ to higher frequencies (such as 3700MHZ e.g.) in the gigabyte bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> Does anybody know where to change the limit of the 1:1 mode from 3600MHZ to higher frequencies (such as 3700MHZ e.g.) in the gigabyte bios?


Afaik, the limit is 1800 in the bios. I've tried using Ryzen Master to raise it, but not any luck with it. I can boot at 4000mhz, but because of the speed difference I get errors running memory benchmarks. So....I used the same timings, and lowered the ram speed to 3600 to match the IF speed. Then I've slowing been tightening the timings down. This is on the F41a bios. 

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> Afaik, the limit is 1800 in the bios. I've tried using Ryzen Master to raise it, but not any luck with it. I can boot at 4000mhz, but because of the speed difference I get errors running memory benchmarks. So....I used the same timings, and lowered the ram speed to 3600 to match the IF speed. Then I've slowing been tightening the timings down. This is on the F41a bios.
> 
> Hope this helps. :thumb:


Thank you. I believe its possible to o'clock the 1:1 limit of IF to 1900, at least on other boards. Im not sure, if its possible with our board though. I saw 1usmus mentioning it in this post too: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ocking-discussion-thread-38.html#post28062872


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> Thank you. I believe its possible to o'clock the 1:1 limit of IF to 1900, at least on other boards. Im not sure, if its possible with our board though. I saw 1usmus mentioning it in this post too: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ocking-discussion-thread-38.html#post28062872


Oh yes, it can be higher.....as I said, I don't think our bios supports it. It can be done in Ryzen Master for sure. I don't really care for that software....and I get a bit confused in it at times. I didn't have any luck...but I've seen others who have their IF at 1900mhz. I'm still on the F41a bios...maybe I'll flash the latest on the other side and see if it allows a higher setting for the IF. Everywhere I've looked in the current bios is 1800mhz max.

If you're on a different bios, check and see what the limits are...save me some time of having to flash...

Here is what I've been able to do with my 3466CL16 ram...decent results actually:


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> Oh yes, it can be higher.....as I said, I don't think our bios supports it. It can be done in Ryzen Master for sure. I don't really care for that software....and I get a bit confused in it at times. I didn't have any luck...but I've seen others who have their IF at 1900mhz. I'm still on the F41a bios...maybe I'll flash the latest on the other side and see if it allows a higher setting for the IF. Everywhere I've looked in the current bios is 1800mhz max.
> 
> If you're on a different bios, check and see what the limits are...save me some time of having to flash...
> 
> Here is what I've been able to do with my 3466CL16 ram...decent results actually:
> 
> View attachment 288150


Its the FCLK setting in the CBS menu. It should be also present in F41a, without limitation to 1800 i believe. You probably did not doubleclick on it in bios. If you do so, you can select higher values than 1800MHZ in the dropdown menu. Setting both FCLK and MCLK to 1833 improved R/C speed a bit: 54.000 MB/s vs 53.000MB/s.


----------



## gamervivek

Whatisthisfor said:


> Thank you. I believe its possible to o'clock the 1:1 limit of IF to 1900, at least on other boards. Im not sure, if its possible with our board though. I saw 1usmus mentioning it in this post too: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ocking-discussion-thread-38.html#post28062872


It's possible. I've been testing it with RAM at 3800Mhz past few hours. I was able to boot into windows but had errors in memtest86. Strangely, because I think it should be opposite, decreasing the ProcODT brought me stability, first at booting and then memtest.

But I'm not sure if the 36.9 Ohm value is safe? Here's the RM showing what I currently have,



CPU overclocking is also strange, the SV12TFN voltage shows up similar to what is set in BIOS in HwInfo but in RM it's 1.1V and I'm actually not stable at 4GHz with it while it worked fine with the AB350 gaming3.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

gamervivek said:


> It's possible. I've been testing it with RAM at 3800Mhz past few hours. I was able to boot into windows but had errors in memtest86. Strangely, because I think it should be opposite, decreasing the ProcODT brought me stability, first at booting and then memtest.
> 
> But I'm not sure if the 36.9 Ohm value is safe? Here's the RM showing what I currently have,
> 
> 
> 
> CPU overclocking is also strange, the SV12TFN voltage shows up similar to what is set in BIOS in HwInfo but in RM it's 1.1V and I'm actually not stable at 4GHz with it while it worked fine with the AB350 gaming3.


1900MHZ is said to be the maximum o'clock frequency for IF. I did not test stability with 1833. I have 4 modules so i dont think i could get a stable system with 1900. Ill try.

Upd: Tried and had a crash @1866MHZ IF. So it seems that i am a bit limited with 4 modules.


----------



## Maracus

Anyone with 4 sticks using DRAM calculator also which version and get any fast setting to work? maybe I'm going to hard with the timings getting things stable.


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> Its the FCLK setting in the CBS menu. It should be also present in F41a, without limitation to 1800 i believe. You probably did not doubleclick on it in bios. If you do so, you can select higher values than 1800MHZ in the dropdown menu. Setting both FCLK and MCLK to 1833 improved R/C speed a bit: 54.000 MB/s vs 53.000MB/s.


I was staring at it the whole time actually. I just never scrolled down past the 1800! lmao



Spoiler




View attachment 190811183005.BMP


----------



## Maracus

Ok turns out I was being to agressive with the timings, I will note though and it may have been said here before that setting ram to 3600/1800 IF seems to loose some boost clocks 75-100mhz on some cores.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Maracus said:


> Anyone with 4 sticks using DRAM calculator also which version and get any fast setting to work? maybe I'm going to hard with the timings getting things stable.


These are my settings below for 4 Dimms @3600. Hope it helps. They are derived from 3600 safe settings, but with CL16-15-15-15, instead of CL14-14-15-14. I use 1,4V, Geardown on and Powerdown on.


----------



## Discovery

Originally a 3200 kit but seems to run fine at 3600.


----------



## SystemTech

So I had fun last night. I sold my old temporary AMD 1400 and grabbed a 3600 (no point in the 3600X if im going to all core OC) as the 3700X is just a bit over budget at the moment with me trying to finish my desk build. Maybe next year ill go to a 3900X when they are nicely reduced 

Anyways, I had to update from the F8 BIOS to F40 while I had the R5 1400 to ensure the R5 3600 would work and what a pain. I think it took about an hour to flash the first BIOS.

For some reason, the QFlash utility would not recognize my flash drive, and I would just get a "no drive found" error. Whatever, I can flash from within windows.....

Eventually.
Using the @BIOS tool, running it would not see the files in its stupid file browser dialog. Eventually after some reboots, and running @BiO as admin, it would show and allow me to select the F30 and up BIOS files to flash.
Also as a note, it seems the "update from server" Function does not work, as I get a syntax error when selecting the server?

Anyways, finally updated BIOS 1 from F8 to F30, then F31 and finally F40. Once validated and happy I repeated these steps on BIOS 2.
Plopped in my R5 3600 and after a few boot cycles, I was in windows all happy.

Now to start tweaking


----------



## mngdew

Where can I get my hands on F41a?


----------



## Hequaqua

mngdew said:


> Where can I get my hands on F41a?


Here ya go:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KB1Alzdj2Ugnid-QkB_ecQhSvy-oCkNr


----------



## arkantos91

Something very odd happening in the last two days....

Yesterday as soon as I turn on my machine and boot up a mission in DMC5, it turns off automatically doing three short beeps and then it auto reboots. It did these three short beeps again but nothing happened, just black screen, not even posting. I forced power off and eventually then it started.

This morning same story almost. Start the computer, booting up the game and after a couple of mins this time some kind of freeze happened, screen turned grey but I could still see the fps counter. Also odd, keyboard lights went off too but the computer was still running. Couldn't do anything but again force a restart. 

What the hell is happening? Never had any problems so far.


----------



## SystemTech

arkantos91 said:


> Something very odd happening in the last two days....
> 
> Yesterday as soon as I turn on my machine and boot up a mission in DMC5, it turns off automatically doing three short beeps and then it auto reboots. It did these three short beeps again but nothing happened, just black screen, not even posting. I forced power off and eventually then it started.
> 
> This morning same story almost. Start the computer, booting up the game and after a couple of mins this time some kind of freeze happened, screen turned grey but I could still see the fps counter. Also odd, keyboard lights went off too but the computer was still running. Couldn't do anything but again force a restart.
> 
> What the hell is happening? Never had any problems so far.


What setup are you using? (CPU and OC?, RAM and settings, BIOS, GPU and OC?, PSU)
Once we get the above, we can help alot more :thumb:


----------



## arkantos91

SystemTech said:


> What setup are you using? (CPU and OC?, RAM and settings, BIOS, GPU and OC?, PSU)
> Once we get the above, we can help alot more :thumb:


Added on signature, thanks!

Forgot the forum had a bug not showing those correctly so I simply disabled them a while ago.

EDIT: didn't do any hardware change... only thing different was a Windows Update a couple of days ago. KB 4512508 and on Reddit it seems it's causing problems to some people.

At first I thought the issue could have been related to my ram frequency (has been using 2933 MHz with DRAM calculator safe settings) but it cannot be since hadn't had any problems in the last weeks! 

In any case I tried resetting them to their stock speed (ridicolous slow ass 2400 Mhz) and I'm still having freezes... now even in desktop after logging in.

EDIT 2: also tried removing the updates from past two days but little changed.... at least Windows is working now but as soon as I launch a game it freezes.

EDIT 3: still testing: as soon as I launch any game or graphic intensive task (tried also 3mark), after a couple of minutes monitor goes black, the mobo does 3 short beeps and then the PC powers off by itself, then reboots. On gigabyte website it says 3 short beeps is "basic memory 64K address check error" but I didn't touch the ram. I say graphic intensive task because loading some cpu heavy task (tried Cinebench which 100% hammers the cpu) didnt' give any issues.... really lost here


----------



## SystemTech

mmm, is your PSU fine? Im have a P2 on another rig, and it should not have an issue with your system, you at max with no CPU OC sitting at 450w consumption i would guess.
Any driver changes in the past few days?
Its an odd one. Maybe switch to the other BIOS? What mode is you SB switch in? Put it into 2 if its not. That enables single BIOS mode and then the BIOS_SW switches between BIOS 1 and 2. Try that if your SB switch is in 1.


----------



## arkantos91

SystemTech said:


> mmm, is your PSU fine? Im have a P2 on another rig, and it should not have an issue with your system, you at max with no CPU OC sitting at 450w consumption i would guess.
> Any driver changes in the past few days?
> Its an odd one. Maybe switch to the other BIOS? What mode is you SB switch in? Put it into 2 if its not. That enables single BIOS mode and then the BIOS_SW switches between BIOS 1 and 2. Try that if your SB switch is in 1.


PSU is new, less then a year of life.

If im seeing correctly im currently in main bios and SB is in dual bios mode. As confirmation of this BIOS is F8 which was last one i remember updating to. Backup BIOS must be older since I never touched it (like every other of the above mentioned switches SW and SB).

Doubt could be the BIOS tho. Tried also clearing CMOS but still having issues.

EDIT: I was reading here https://forums.evga.com/Computer-just-shuts-down-and-reboots-2080ti-or-psu-m2900592.aspx 

My Windows Event Viewer is reporting Kernel Power on all of these "critical" events happened in the past two days (since it all started) so according to these guys my PSU and its 650W wouldn't be enough for the whole system... could it be? Why then I had it running until now without any issues? I should have had these issues since I installed the new 2080TI in my computer one month ago. 

Another thing I noticed is that the issues arises seconds after the GPU reaches 70° C (I don't have any OC going. CPU, GPU are running at stock speeds)... but it could be just coincidence.

EDIT 2: Doubt it's temperature related. Now it happened again as usual after a few mins of gaming, after reboot as soon as I started the game again it happened immediately, didn't even reach the main menu lol


----------



## SystemTech

arkantos91 said:


> PSU is new, less then a year of life.
> 
> If im seeing correctly im currently in main bios and SB is in dual bios mode. As confirmation of this BIOS is F8 which was last one i remember updating to. Backup BIOS must be older since I never touched it (like every other of the above mentioned switches SW and SB).
> 
> Doubt could be the BIOS tho. Tried also clearing CMOS but still having issues.
> 
> EDIT: I was reading here https://forums.evga.com/Computer-just-shuts-down-and-reboots-2080ti-or-psu-m2900592.aspx
> 
> My Windows Event Viewer is reporting Kernel Power on all of these "critical" events happened in the past two days (since it all started) so according to these guys my PSU and its 650W wouldn't be enough for the whole system... could it be? Why then I had it running until now without any issues? I should have had these issues since I installed the new 2080TI in my computer one month ago.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that the issues arises seconds after the GPU reaches 70° C (I don't have any OC going. CPU, GPU are running at stock speeds)... but it could be just coincidence.
> 
> EDIT 2: Doubt it's temperature related. Now it happened again as usual after a few mins of gaming, after reboot as soon as I started the game again it happened immediately, didn't even reach the main menu lol


As i mentioned, i dont think its your PSU. 650W is plenty for a 2700 and a 2080ti

2700X = 105W full load
2080Ti = call it 300W
General system = going wild and saying 100W

Thats a grand total of only 505W, you still have a whole second 2700X and some as headroom.

Besides, this PSU can handle over 650W : https://www.jonnyguru.com/blog/2015/09/28/evga-supernova-650-p2-power-supply/4/

Anyways, unless you have a faulty PSU or a bad apple, i highly doubt its that.

I hear you on that you dont think its the BIOS, but give it a try anyways.

Another thing to try, is do some benchmarks to narow it down.

Do a CPU test and get your CPU all loaded up and see what temps its using and if you have any issues, then run a GPU test and see again.
If just the CPU test fails, then it could be CPU or RAM. If the GPU test fails, do you have another GPU to test with or a friend who could help you out for 30 min?

Infact, going back to basics... Try a different plug in your house? Unplug and re-plug all the power cables. Make sure they are all seated nicely. Same with Ram and GPU. 
See if that helps any.


----------



## arkantos91

SystemTech said:


> As i mentioned, i dont think its your PSU. 650W is plenty for a 2700 and a 2080ti
> 
> 2700X = 105W full load
> 2080Ti = call it 300W
> General system = going wild and saying 100W
> 
> Thats a grand total of only 505W, you still have a whole second 2700X and some as headroom.
> 
> Besides, this PSU can handle over 650W : https://www.jonnyguru.com/blog/2015/09/28/evga-supernova-650-p2-power-supply/4/
> 
> Anyways, unless you have a faulty PSU or a bad apple, i highly doubt its that.
> 
> I hear you on that you dont think its the BIOS, but give it a try anyways.
> 
> Another thing to try, is do some benchmarks to narow it down.
> 
> Do a CPU test and get your CPU all loaded up and see what temps its using and if you have any issues, then run a GPU test and see again.
> If just the CPU test fails, then it could be CPU or RAM. If the GPU test fails, do you have another GPU to test with or a friend who could help you out for 30 min?
> 
> Infact, going back to basics... Try a different plug in your house? Unplug and re-plug all the power cables. Make sure they are all seated nicely. Same with Ram and GPU.
> See if that helps any.


Yeah I think too 650W should be enough!

I tried backup BIOS as you suggested (moving the BIOS_SW from 1 to 2) and in fact upon loading I could see it was an older BIOS version running.... but the problem is still occurring.

As I said I already tried cpu test and temps were fine (far from Tj max)... also gpu temps are fine (peak at 70° C) considering we have hot summer in my country (30° around). So we can safely assume it's not something related to temperature. Since I'm getting freezes almost every time (auto power offs occurred only 2 or 3 times over vs over 15 freezes) this also confirms the problem is somewhere else.

Either the psu or the gpu under load (or a combination of the two is my guess).... something wierd happens


----------



## Benz

@arkantos91

You said three short beeps right?

If that's the case try memtest, 3 short beeps usually indicate RAM failure, 1 long and 2 short beeps indicate video failure.

Edit: Try only one stick of RAM.


----------



## AlphaC

For Linux users I found the Freedos version of the EC Flash tool:
https://forum.level1techs.com/t/sol...ing-5-wifi-bios-update-recomendation/145836/8


> EC FW dos tool, please download the [ECFW](https://esupport.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Answer/2019/8/735583/ECFW.zip) dos tool and here is the commands: IFU309B5.EXE V684.bin Regards, GIGABYTE



There's a newer V817.bin in the EC Flash windows tool that you can use.


http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_ecfwupdate_B19.0705.1.zip


----------



## mngdew

Hequaqua said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KB1Alzdj2Ugnid-QkB_ecQhSvy-oCkNr


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hequaqua

mngdew said:


> Thanks a bunch!


YW! No problem. 

I think I have every bios released for this board. I even have one that was modded by a member(not really modded, but it did show items that Gigabyte had hidden). lol


----------



## mngdew

Hequaqua said:


> YW! No problem.
> 
> I think I have every bios released for this board. I even have one that was modded by a member(not really modded, but it did show items that Gigabyte had hidden). lol


I flashed F41a. I didn't like it. At the same settings in the bios, F42a gave me higher peak clock than F41a. Cinebench score was also 100 points higher.


----------



## arkantos91

Benz said:


> @arkantos91
> 
> You said three short beeps right?
> 
> If that's the case try memtest, 3 short beeps usually indicate RAM failure, 1 long and 2 short beeps indicate video failure.
> 
> Edit: Try only one stick of RAM.


Yesterday night I tried removing one stick of RAM and all went fine. Started a game and after a few minutes still no freezes.

So I put the other stick back in and a started a game. Again, even after more minutes... no freezes.

I thought problem solved but this morning it's again freezing.

So nothing changed, but I'm starting to think it could actually be the ram.

I downloaded Memtest and after 5 seconds of testing my PC reboots.... so again, it might be really the ram or the slots on the mobo.

Until now I've been using slot 1 and 3 for dual channel (never used slot 2 and 4 so far so let's assume they're working), so my testing strategy will be:

- testing ram stick one on slot 2
- testing ram stick two on slot 2 

This will make sure each stick of ram works fine (at least alone) and is not damaged

- then i will test both sticks together in slot 2 and 4

If i get to this point and all goes fine then I think we can conclude either ram slot 1 or ram slot 3 has been damaged somehow.


----------



## arkantos91

So far MemTest showed that stick#1 works regardless of the slot it's in.... however stick#2 causes the pc to reboot a few seconds after memtest starts, again regardless of the slot it's in.

One of the two ram sticks seems to be faulty then. To be sure, I think I will try my ram kit in another computer (thanks to a friend who also have a Ryzen+ CPU). 

If the same stick will fail in another PC too, then we can conclude it's one of the ram stick that got somehow damaged.... do you agree?

Meanwhile I think I should already start looking for a new 16 or 32 GB kit of ram (depending on price difference)... only requirement would be not being high profile. And B-Die this time would be nice too. Any suggestion for a kit compatible with our motherboard? I've had enough of the hassle I had with this hynx chip which have never run over 2933 MHz


----------



## SystemTech

Glad you found the culprit by the looks of it. RAM should have a lifetime warranty, ie send it back to kingston, atleast try haha. You will probably want to get Ram in the interim though as a RMA can take ages.

I think pretty much any B-Die will work in our board if you manage to find some.


----------



## arkantos91

SystemTech said:


> Glad you found the culprit by the looks of it. RAM should have a lifetime warranty, ie send it back to kingston, atleast try haha. You will probably want to get Ram in the interim though as a RMA can take ages.
> 
> I think pretty much any B-Die will work in our board if you manage to find some.


My intention is indeed to buy new ram meanwhile but I have nightmares just thinking about it. 

Any B die ram I can find on Amazon.it is not in our motherboard QVL... should I pull the trigger even if it's not on the list?


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> My intention is indeed to buy new ram meanwhile but I have nightmares just thinking about it.
> 
> Any B die ram I can find on Amazon.it is not in our motherboard QVL... should I pull the trigger even if it's not on the list?


Not sure if you have this site...but can make it a little easier to narrow your choice's:

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## arkantos91

Do you think this will work? HyperX Predator HX440C19PB3K2/16. 

Here is the specs: https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX440C19PB3K2_16.pdf

It's 4000 MHz, so I know it will never run at that speed... but it's B-die so I should at least be able to push it around 3000 or 3200 MHz.

Of course it's nowhere to be found on the QVL. But it's kind of expected since the motherboard manual says up to 2933 MHz modules are supported. 

Otherwise Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 which also are not in the QVL (3600 MHz). Price is similar.

There is also G.Skill Trident Z F4-3000C14D-16GTZ which are 3000 MHz but they're not very low profile.

Can you please confirm all of these three are compatibile?


----------



## Hequaqua

arkantos91 said:


> Do you think this will work? HyperX Predator HX440C19PB3K2/16.
> 
> Here is the specs: https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX440C19PB3K2_16.pdf
> 
> It's 4000 MHz, so I know it will never run at that speed... but it's B-die so I should at least be able to push it around 3000 or 3200 MHz.
> 
> Of course it's nowhere to be found on the QVL. But it's kind of expected since the motherboard manual says up to 2933 MHz modules are supported.
> 
> Otherwise Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 which also are not in the QVL (3600 MHz). Price is similar.
> 
> There is also G.Skill Trident Z F4-3000C14D-16GTZ which are 3000 MHz but they're not very low profile.
> 
> Can you please confirm all of these three are compatibile?


Those all look like B-Die. You can use that link I posted to find any B-die set...then choose the right one for the right price. I'm running some GSkill Trident 3466, and I can get it to 3600CL14....and atm I'm running 3666CL16 at 1.380v....which to me is pretty good. I can run it at CL14, but I am missing one or two settings for it to pass TM5/HCI or any other DRAM test. 

TBH, I had Corsair....hated it.(Don't let my bias about Corsair sway you. I just refuse to by anything Corsair, lol) I still have some Kingston(DDR3) in my back-up rig. It does really well. For me it's GSkill or nothing anymore. Seems to be the best imo.


----------



## cicero s

Well, changing global c-states from [AUTO] to [Enabled] helps boost clocks a little bit higher/longer for my 2700X. I thought the tip applies only to Ryzen 3000 series.


----------



## Benz

arkantos91 said:


> So far MemTest showed that stick#1 works regardless of the slot it's in.... however stick#2 causes the pc to reboot a few seconds after memtest starts, again regardless of the slot it's in.
> 
> One of the two ram sticks seems to be faulty then. To be sure, I think I will try my ram kit in another computer (thanks to a friend who also have a Ryzen+ CPU).
> 
> If the same stick will fail in another PC too, then we can conclude it's one of the ram stick that got somehow damaged.... do you agree?
> 
> Meanwhile I think I should already start looking for a new 16 or 32 GB kit of ram (depending on price difference)... only requirement would be not being high profile. And B-Die this time would be nice too. Any suggestion for a kit compatible with our motherboard? I've had enough of the hassle I had with this hynx chip which have never run over 2933 MHz


I completely agree, I'm happy I could help you solve this problem. Just go with 3600MT/s CL 14 Samsung B-die


----------



## Maracus

Those running F41a, sometimes after changing memory clock or failed clocks and loading profiles the board sets SoC voltage to 1.2v even though its not on auto. Not very healthy.


----------



## arkantos91

Thanks for your help guys.

A little update: tried both sticks in my friend's computer. This guy has a B450 Asus board: the good stick worked as inteded, the bad stick didn't even make the computer post at startup!

Then I had the chance to try my ram in another friend's computer, this time a Gigabyte X470 board (like mine, even if not the same exact model) and the behavior was very similar to the one I have on my computer. The PC starts and gets to Windows with the faulty 8 GB stick but doing a memtest86 causes the pc to reboot. 

The only thing that still does not convince me is the fact the sometimes it takes a little bit longer for the memtest to fail... sometimes it fails very quickly, other times it takes a minute or so. The answer I gave to myself it's that probably there is some "sector" of the ram that is damaged, and when that is accessed, the freeze occurs.

I have to go through the RMA process now and really don't know how much time it will take.... so in the meantime I bought some 4000 MHz Kingston (HX440C19PB3K2_16). I know they won't ever go to that speed but they're B-die so they should be a little better at least.

These are Kingston too, let's hope for the best-


----------



## arkantos91

Got my 4000 MHz yesterday and had a little bit of time to try them.

Unlike with my old ones, which were also Kingston, 3600 MHz but M-die, (blue screen in idling Windows even at 3200 MHz!) I was able to use my PC with first XMP profile (which is already 3600 MHz!).

I guess B-die does make a huge difference! PUBG proved to be an issue, having it crashed a few times, but it's well known it's very sensitive to fast memory.

Tried lowering them to 3400 with Ryzen Dram Calculator timings and even PUBG run fine.

Now I'm going to try again 3600 with Ryzen Dram Calculator timings instead of the built in XMP profile (since it's Intel certified I think)... I bet they can work even at 3600!


----------



## THUMPer1

After boot and into windows, does anyone elses Debug LED show d3? Or does it stay on AA? Mine kind of flashes for some reason.


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> After boot and into windows, does anyone elses Debug LED show d3? Or does it stay on AA? Mine kind of flashes for some reason.


Mine shows 30 atm....:weirdsmil


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> Mine shows 30 atm....:weirdsmil


That's weird. I changed a few other things in BIOS, namely I set PCIE to 3.0 now it says AA in windows. My old MSI Z77 board did a cool thing, after boot the LED showed CPU temp. Clever feature.


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> That's weird. I changed a few other things in BIOS, namely I set PCIE to 3.0 now it says AA in windows. My old MSI Z77 board did a cool thing, after boot the LED showed CPU temp. Clever feature.


I ran some ram tests...went back to my old timings...now it shows A0....lol


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> I ran some ram tests...went back to my old timings...now it shows A0....lol


I wonder if it's bugged. Mine went back to flashing d3 and d2 after some gaming.


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> I wonder if it's bugged. Mine went back to flashing d3 and d2 after some gaming.


I never really paid it much attention unless I can't boot....lol


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> I never really paid it much attention unless I can't boot....lol


I posted on the GB forums, someone replied it flashes d3 when I have ryzen master open, which is true. It starts goofing up when ryzen master is up. Mystery solved!


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> I posted on the GB forums, someone replied it flashes d3 when I have ryzen master open, which is true. It starts goofing up when ryzen master is up. Mystery solved!


Cool...I'll have to look as well.

Mine is not the same......

When booting I see AA while Windows is loading. Once I'm in Windows it shows A0. If I open RM it's F8(it will show F8 even if I don't apply anything via RM until I restart). If I apply any settings via RM(that doesn't require a restart) it show as OC.

What bios version are you on?


----------



## Moutsatsos

Hello everybody,
I'm thinking about buying a 3800X and would probably pair it with a GB G7 so I was wondering how does this board treat those cpus?
Are clocks any decent?
How's memory overclocking nowdays with this board?
Are there any known issues major or minor?


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> Cool...I'll have to look as well.
> 
> Mine is not the same......
> 
> When booting I see AA while Windows is loading. Once I'm in Windows it shows A0. If I open RM it's F8(it will show F8 even if I don't apply anything via RM until I restart). If I apply any settings via RM(that doesn't require a restart) it show as OC.
> 
> What bios version are you on?


F42a


----------



## THUMPer1

Moutsatsos said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm thinking about buying a 3800X and would probably pair it with a GB G7 so I was wondering how does this board treat those cpus?
> Are clocks any decent?
> How's memory overclocking nowdays with this board?
> Are there any known issues major or minor?


I have a 3800x, this board seems pretty good. I just switch from an x370 K7. I'm still running 3200 B-die. I haven't messed with OCing it much, I tried 3600 last night briefly but it wouldn't take it. I have a few other kits I will try to OC.


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> F42a


Same bios here. :thumb:


----------



## AlphaC

Moutsatsos said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm thinking about buying a 3800X and would probably pair it with a GB G7 so I was wondering how does this board treat those cpus?
> Are clocks any decent?
> How's memory overclocking nowdays with this board?
> Are there any known issues major or minor?


 It was used in Pcper's launch day review:
https://pcper.com/2019/07/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-ryzen-9-3900x-review/#ftoc-heading-2

Toms HW USA result with Ryzen 7:


Spoiler


































 
and this person's result
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ctq82p/ryzen_3900x_with_gigabyte_x470_gaming_7_who_needs/

even this test by Anandtech at 1.475V has it <80°C with a 31°C ambient while compared to $300+ X570 boards









The main caveat is that you need to get it flashed with F40 BIOS or later and if you don't have the EC Firmware tool installation (only relevant if it isn't shipped with F40) then you need to flash it with the EC Flash tool for 4 DIMM memory support.



Short of buying a $300+ X570 board , the only main advantage to getting a X570 board would be PCIE 4.0.


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> Same bios here. :thumb:


I'm not going to worry now, since I know its caused by Ryzen master. What version is your board? Mine is an early V 1.0


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> I'm not going to worry now, since I know its caused by Ryzen master. What version is your board? Mine is an early V 1.0


Same....V1.

I've been really happy with this board. No major issues, other than the few I have caused....VRM's run cool, even under load. Power delivery isn't the best though. Seems to push more voltage that what's really needed at times....example: I have my ram set to 1.40v in the bios....in Windows it's always 1.416 and up to 1.428v under load. That could be the LLC...or just relying on software to tell me what it is.


----------



## gamervivek

Having the problem where the board can't boot after sleep and power turned off for a period. BIOS gets reset and I've to apply the settings again. 
Still seeing some WHEA errors in Hwinfo.


----------



## THUMPer1

gamervivek said:


> Having the problem where the board can't boot after sleep and power turned off for a period. BIOS gets reset and I've to apply the settings again.
> Still seeing some WHEA errors in Hwinfo.


We may have to wait for next BIOS to address WHEA errors. No idea about the boot issues, I think this is a known issue on some boards. My x370 Gaming k7 had it if I unplugged the power. It would reset RAM timings, but i just loaded a saved profile and that was my work around if I had to unplug it.


----------



## Moutsatsos

AlphaC said:


> The main caveat is that you need to get it flashed with F40 BIOS or later and if you don't have the EC Firmware tool installation (only relevant if it isn't shipped with F40) then you need to flash it with the EC Flash tool for 4 DIMM memory support.


I don't know the exact revision or bios version,but i suppose I can just flash to any bios i want using the bios flashback.
I've allready got TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit but just in case the ec firmware tool is running on windows right?
I was reading around and people seem to complain about high idle and load temps in general with 3000 series even i custom loops.Is that the case or it has been addressed?


----------



## Myzrael

Moutsatsos said:


> I don't know the exact revision or bios version,but i suppose I can just flash to any bios i want using the bios flashback.
> I've allready got TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit but just in case the ec firmware tool is running on windows right?
> I was reading around and people seem to complain about high idle and load temps in general with 3000 series even i custom loops.Is that the case or it has been addressed?


Temps are a bit on the high side, but it's normal because of the higher density of 7nm, it can't be "fixed". Probably AMD can tune boosting beahaviour and voltage regulation but i don't expect miracles, these temps are expected by design.


----------



## AlphaC

Moutsatsos said:


> I don't know the exact revision or bios version,but i suppose I can just flash to any bios i want using the bios flashback.
> I've allready got TridentZ F4-3600C16D-16GTZR kit but just in case the ec firmware tool is running on windows right?
> I was reading around and people seem to complain about high idle and load temps in general with 3000 series even i custom loops.Is that the case or it has been addressed?



X470 Gaming 7 doesn't have USB flashback it has dual BIOS so if you don't have a newer board with F40 BIOS you won't be able to boot if all you have is a 3rd gen chip.



The EC Firmware tool from the Gigabyte site is in Windows but as stated above I linked the FreeDOS version.


The higher temperatures are still being investigated but it usually is down to the PBO BIOS settings. The chips run hotter due to 7nm process packing more transistors per area.


----------



## Hequaqua

AlphaC said:


> X470 Gaming 7 doesn't have USB flashback it has dual BIOS so if you don't have a newer board with F40 BIOS you won't be able to boot if all you have is a 3rd gen chip.
> 
> 
> 
> The EC Firmware tool from the Gigabyte site is in Windows but as stated above I linked the FreeDOS version.
> 
> 
> The higher temperatures are still being investigated but it usually is down to the PBO BIOS settings. The chips run hotter due to 7nm process packing more transistors per area.


I thought that you could put a bios on a formatted USB and flash without even having a CPU in there.....I could be wrong...would be the first time today...lol

If not....I believe that AMD will send you a "loaner" cpu to flash. Again, I could be wrong....I read too much...


----------



## THUMPer1

Or find a friend with a compatible CPU and borrow it.


----------



## Moutsatsos

I 've paired my first ryzen 1700 with an msi gaming pro carbon 2 years ago along with some corsair 3466 memory(cheapest b-die i could find).The cpu could do 3950 all cores but beyond that required too much V.
Board quality was really bad.Coming from an asus P6X58D-E its was really bad.Mem overclock couldn't go beyond 3200 16cl.So i decided to buy a 1800X and a asus CH VI.Cpu was fine couldn't go beyond 4 but could do 3975 rock solid and on decent voltage.Ram could run easy 3200 cl 14 and I was running it at 3466 cl 15 all tests passed with a bump in voltage.My only prob apart from the non stop beta bios testing was that asus had and still has an issue with fans controlled by bios,when they reach a critical temp point they just ramp up to max no matter what you put in the settings.Now using noctua insdustrials thats too annoying.I just read at the forum now,after 2 years a couple of guys sat down and made a modded bios that can address this issue.Anyway i sold them all and was about to go 9700K but something was telling me to wait.So i went back to my x58 rig.
So we come to the present and my dilema where i hope someone wiser than me can help me out.I use my rig mainly for gaming and encoding/transcoding.Already got the ram kit waiting and need to get a mobo and cpu.Also always wanted to setup a custom loop.I'm thinking of buying an 3800X just cause i hope it will require less voltage for same clock compared to a 3700X.I'm thinking of buying the G7 to put them on.And at some point will buy a custom loop to have it running cooler and quieter.Should I go for it?Should i just go buy a 9900k,pair it with an aio and be done with it?(9900K+mobo+custom loop is too much for me atm).Should I wait for intel's response/next release witch will probably lower the price or increase the performance of their 8cores?
Thank you for your replies especially AplhaC.I really appreciate it.


----------



## AlphaC

You probably don't need to watercool a Ryzen 7 3700X or Ryzen 7 3800X (if you need more multicore just get R9 3900X/R9 3950X) but you will need a decent cooler to eek the maximum performance out of it. The power limit is 88W and 140W respectively. An overclocked i9-9900K draws much more power.


----------



## Maracus

Whats the highest memory clocks people are getting with this board? I managed to get 3733 to boot but there were some strange issues read/write/copy fell off a cliff and the latency shot up to 137ns. Ryzen master showed IF clocks at 1866 but maybe its voltage related IDK.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Memory OC is actually good, I managed to get my e-dies both to 3800CL14 (albeit at high-ish voltages, 1.55V or so, but completely stable with some airflow over the sticks) and 3800CL15 GDM OFF (same performance, maybe 10 fps less in CSGO bench). Also I have e-die dualranks, they managed to reach 3800CL16 GDM off at similar timings. Unfortunately, I can't test four sticks, because I only have two of each type (also, very crappy B-die Patriot sticks (3600 CL17) that don't go over XMP settings and refuse to even POST at 3800 - so, kids, don't buy cheap(or simply shoddy name like Patriot) b-die, go e-die instead). 

The motherboard lowers the uclk divider by auto after 3600, so you have to go to both AMD OC and CBS menus (in peripheral settings, i think), and force uclk=memclk and set IF to half your memory frequency in both menus (so for 3800MT it's 1900). Then I got interested and just set everything on auto (except setting primaries, RC, RFC sky-high) and proceeded with asynchronous FCLK/memory OC. As you can see, I managed to get to 4466 with no issues (it's completely stable, but useless) on single-ranks, and I could boot and go through some tests at 4200 on dual-ranks (but it required some tinkering - if you plan to use it in such way, set ProcODT to 36.9 Ohm). What's funny, dual-rank sticks' performance does not tank in the same fashion as single-ranks - I managed to score the same in PhotoWorx in AIDA (~37k ish) with 2100/1900 mem/fclk as on 3800CL16, and it performed the same in heavily memory-bound CFD equation solver. 

BCLK overclocking also works pretty decently, I managed to score decent numbers in CB20 even with 1003abb nerfed boost. I was very hesitant to do this as even 100.5 OC ruined SATA drives with zen+, but here it seems to be working properly even with NVME plugged in.


----------



## Shenhua

I buy it but i'm waiting to send me the company... How it is this motherboard.? I will use it with ryzen 2700x and i'm coming from asus prime x370 and i have it a lot of problems with that motherboard... I expect to dont have the same problems


----------



## gamervivek

Maracus said:


> Whats the highest memory clocks people are getting with this board? I managed to get 3733 to boot but there were some strange issues read/write/copy fell off a cliff and the latency shot up to 137ns. Ryzen master showed IF clocks at 1866 but maybe its voltage related IDK.


Can get 16x2 3600 17-19-19 B-die to 3800 16-16-16 stable at 1.4V but have to pull down the procODT to 34Ohms and pull up the FCLK to 1900 manually.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I have 4 Dimms and get [email protected] stable, i could reach higher clocks oclocking the infinity fabric to maintain 1:1 with DRAM, but after some tests this wasnt really a significant improvement regarding latency.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Tried an exotic RAM combo - two dual and two single-ranks, seems to be working okay without anything changed in BIOS. If only Zen2 was not limited at IF~1900, we'd go into the town with such good RAM OC...


----------



## Myzrael

Guys i have a strange issue. From time to time (it seems random but i could be wrong), I have huge lag spikes in games. It's like the game freezes itself for like 100/200ms. I recently changed my 2700x for a 3700x, never had this problem before with the 2700x. My configuraton is the same apart from the cpu (see my sign for that) and the ram oc (i was at 3466 14-14-14-28-42, now i'm at 3600 14-14-14-28-42). Cpu is stock, no oc, no pbo, stock voltages, good temps tnx to the noctua. I'm using ryzen balanced with min cpu state to 0%.
Wanted to know if someone has this problem too


----------



## Nighthog

tsamolotoff said:


> Tried an exotic RAM combo - two dual and two single-ranks, seems to be working okay without anything changed in BIOS. If only Zen2 was not limited at IF~1900, we'd go into the town with such good RAM OC...


That's interesting to see.

I have Micron E-die on The newer Aorus Xtreme and managed a little better and similar experience. 

2x8Gb 4600-4666Mhz
4x8Gb 4266Mhz as max.

procODT 36.9Ohm and same 1.550V @ 3800CL14 experience on the E-die, and quite similar results for GDM:disabled but never 100% stable for me sadly.

You run a different Data Bus Configuration values. I never found [disabled,disabled,RZQ/5] to be optimal. [dis, dis, RZQ/4] was usually better but not best.
Tried [disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/6]? that one enabled me to run the better 4x8Gb 4066++ speed and allowed 4666Mhz 2x8Gb to boot)

Though I needed tRCDRD @ 26 for my kits for these speeds.


----------



## cicero s

Myzrael said:


> Guys i have a strange issue. From time to time (it seems random but i could be wrong), I have huge lag spikes in games. It's like the game freezes itself for like 100/200ms. I recently changed my 2700x for a 3700x, never had this problem before with the 2700x. My configuraton is the same apart from the cpu (see my sign for that) and the ram oc (i was at 3466 14-14-14-28-42, now i'm at 3600 14-14-14-28-42). Cpu is stock, no oc, no pbo, stock voltages, good temps tnx to the noctua. I'm using ryzen balanced with min cpu state to 0%.
> Wanted to know if someone has this problem too



sounds like standbylist memory issue. check here.


----------



## Myzrael

cicero s said:


> sounds like standbylist memory issue. check here.


Thank you i'll check it out, but maybe i've found the cause, i think it could be the low latency mode set to ultra in nvidia panel. I'll check it out this evening


----------



## gamervivek

gamervivek said:


> Having the problem where the board can't boot after sleep and power turned off for a period. BIOS gets reset and I've to apply the settings again.
> Still seeing some WHEA errors in Hwinfo.


Update : instead of using the default hybrid sleep in windows I'm using hibernate, which is what I wanted, and there is no issue of BIOS resetting then.


----------



## THUMPer1

When can we expect ABBA?


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> When can we expect ABBA?


It depends. I'm sure they'll work on X570 first...then down the line. Hopefully we'll have a least a Beta version to perhaps try by the weekend though. I keep F41c(4.4boost) on one side and F42a(4.375 boost) on the other. :thumb:

To be honest...that last 25mhz isn't going to make/break these CPU's. I think it's mostly "appearance" really.

I would rather see a bit better voltage control rather than core speed at this point. 

Just my :2cents:


----------



## ShogoXT

How do you guys get beta bios out of Gigabyte anyway? Ive seen people in this thread get them by messaging Gigabyte support. Same for the firmware sound issue fix too. 

All I ever get is generic unhelpful responses. For instance im helping a friend with his Z97N Gaming 5 to get a new driver, ideally with mitigations. Latest is F5 from 2015. Someone posted on the Tweaktown beta bios thread (mentioned mobo is missing) about a F6b version they received from support, but the link is dead. 

Support refused to assist and only pointed to the regular bios page after I already stated I had the newest there.


----------



## SystemTech

Maracus said:


> Whats the highest memory clocks people are getting with this board? I managed to get 3733 to boot but there were some strange issues read/write/copy fell off a cliff and the latency shot up to 137ns. Ryzen master showed IF clocks at 1866 but maybe its voltage related IDK.


I have B-Die in a 16GB set of Gskill 3200 C14 Royal kit.

I have reached 3733 and IF at 1866 with a slight voltage bump on the RAM. I will try the IF voltage at some point to try get 1900 but am not sure. I did that at CL16, so I need to start tightening my timings too.


----------



## THUMPer1

FOr anyone with 3200 B-DIE what voltages are you modifying? SOC? DRAM? I can't get 2 different 3200 B-DIE kits past 3466...


----------



## Kalganov

THUMPer1 said:


> FOr anyone with 3200 B-DIE what voltages are you modifying? SOC? DRAM? I can't get 2 different 3200 B-DIE kits past 3466...


My 32gb 3200cl14 tridentZ kit. Working well at 3600cl14 or 3800cl16, but i can't get 1900IF


----------



## paih85

THUMPer1 said:


> FOr anyone with 3200 B-DIE what voltages are you modifying? SOC? DRAM? I can't get 2 different 3200 B-DIE kits past 3466...


jump to 3600/3666/3733 safe..plz try.


----------



## THUMPer1

These are my settings at CAS 14, and even CAS 15 is unstable.


----------



## paih85

THUMPer1 said:


> These are my settings at CAS 14, and even CAS 15 is unstable.


personally i think no need cl14. enough cl16 for 3600/3666/3733mhz..its already giv u 67/65/64ns latency @1.35-1.4v.


----------



## THUMPer1

The best I can do seems to be 3466. Same speed I got on my X370 board. I guess I'm unlucky.


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> The best I can do seems to be 3466. Same speed I got on my X370 board. I guess I'm unlucky.


I can send you my timings for 3466/3600/3666 if you want to try them. Since you are on the same bios, I wonder if it would let me save my bios settings and let you load them from USB?

What set of ram do you have?

Holler back if you want them....and I can zip them and uploaded them somewhere....I have bios screen shots for each set of timings. 

ATM I'm running 3666cl16 with 1.380v.



Spoiler


----------



## SystemTech

Ok i need some help here please guys.

I am trying to set my RAM OC via BIOS but I'm struggling.
I have set the speed and that's all fine, and it's tied into the IF clock so all is good there and working, however, my timings are not working.

I have set them in the first page : Memory timings page, all to C16/34/1T
Then on the Peripherals page, under AMD OC > Memory and timings and the same there, C16/34/1T

However, in windows, I'm getting C22/52/1T
WHY?

If I use Ryzen Master, then I can set it up perfectly but then I have to OC the CPU to enable that, and using stock cooling for now, this is not ideal.

Any ideas exactly where to set my RAM timings?


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> I can send you my timings for 3466/3600/3666 if you want to try them. Since you are on the same bios, I wonder if it would let me save my bios settings and let you load them from USB?
> 
> What set of ram do you have?
> 
> Holler back if you want them....and I can zip them and uploaded them somewhere....I have bios screen shots for each set of timings.
> 
> ATM I'm running 3666cl16 with 1.380v.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295390
> 
> 
> View attachment 295392


Wow thats unreal. At that voltage too. My kit is F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. Its a solid kit. Ill take a look at your settings and compare them to my 3600 settings.

I read that TRFC2 is TRFC divided by 1.34, and TRFC4 is TRFC2 divided by 1.625. Is that right?


----------



## paih85

SystemTech said:


> Ok i need some help here please guys.
> 
> I am trying to set my RAM OC via BIOS but I'm struggling.
> I have set the speed and that's all fine, and it's tied into the IF clock so all is good there and working, however, my timings are not working.
> 
> I have set them in the first page : Memory timings page, all to C16/34/1T
> Then on the Peripherals page, under AMD OC > Memory and timings and the same there, C16/34/1T
> 
> However, in windows, I'm getting C22/52/1T
> WHY?
> 
> If I use Ryzen Master, then I can set it up perfectly but then I have to OC the CPU to enable that, and using stock cooling for now, this is not ideal.
> 
> Any ideas exactly where to set my RAM timings?



Please dont set ram timing inside "AMD OC". it will replace all setting value at 1st TAB menu memory setting. They also used HEX value instead of DECIMAL value..that why your setting value "16" will become c22. sorry bad english. im from wakanda.


----------



## tsamolotoff

If anyone wants to try, here's SMU mod for our board - https://yadi.sk/d/bgBIUXXREvasiw

Unfortunately, I can't do the ABBA version as its SMU parts are bigger than those in the bios (and it's impossible to use "free space" because I have no idea how it'd influence the PSP and there's not enough in any case). Still, 1002 SMU gives a decent boost to stock (all cores in CCD1 now reach 4600 for me, while on 1003ABB/1003AB it was none). For flashing, you just need a thumb stick with DOS - boot it and use efiflash in the archive to flash it. All profiles will be erased, so beware!


----------



## srg3037

tsamolotoff said:


> If anyone wants to try, here's SMU mod for our board - https://yadi.sk/d/bgBIUXXREvasiw
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't do the ABBA version as its SMU parts are bigger than those in the bios (and it's impossible to use "free space" because I have no idea how it'd influence the PSP and there's not enough in any case). Still, 1002 SMU gives a decent boost to stock (all cores in CCD1 now reach 4600 for me, while on 1003ABB/1003AB it was none). For flashing, you just need a thumb stick with DOS - boot it and use efiflash in the archive to flash it. All profiles will be erased, so beware!


So this is the older SMU version not the newest one released on the 10th?


----------



## srg3037

Below is the link of the modded 42a BIOS that has the new AGESA and SMU added to it. Stilt was nice enough to put it together. You will need to locate a modded Efiflash program. Which is located here - https://www.mediafire.com/file/rr3a08z8eax8db3/Efiflash_0.74_mod.7z/file

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...bios-correctly-post28127370.html#post28127370

I tested it for a few hours. No issues but the WHEA correctable error issue still exists like with the regular 42a BIOS.


----------



## arkantos91

Hello guys. I want to buy a Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVME M2 SSD. Our mobo has 2 M2 slots... the manual says: 
- 1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 SATA and PCIe 3.0 x4/x2 SSD support) (M2A_SOCKET)
- 1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280 PCIe 2.0 x4/x2 SSD support) (M2B_SOCKET)

The ssd is a 2280 design so it fits in both slots. What's the difference? Is it that socket A supports PCI-E 3.0 while socket B only 2.0? Can I expect any tangible difference or should totally install it on slot A for fastest performance?


----------



## tsamolotoff

srg3037 said:


> So this is the older SMU version not the newest one released on the 10th?


Yes, the old one from F40 and F41 beta. I'll try stilt mod later to see if there's any improvements (i'm using ccx overclock anyway, it's the same in ST and much higher in MT tests)


----------



## tsamolotoff

arkantos91 said:


> Hello guys. I want to buy a Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVME M2 SSD. Our mobo has 2 M2 slots... the manual says:
> - 1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 SATA and PCIe 3.0 x4/x2 SSD support) (M2A_SOCKET)
> - 1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280 PCIe 2.0 x4/x2 SSD support) (M2B_SOCKET)
> 
> The ssd is a 2280 design so it fits in both slots. What's the difference? Is it that socket A supports PCI-E 3.0 while socket B only 2.0? Can I expect any tangible difference or should totally install it on slot A for fastest performance?


Not sure what is which, but the longer slot is pci-e 3.0 enabled, shorter one is pci-e 2.0 only. Your linear reads would be halved in two, but everything else, basically, would be the same in both slots. There might be some difference in bclk overclocking if you use it, as the first one is connected directly to the CPU, and second one is routed through the chipset.


----------



## paih85

tsamolotoff said:


> Not sure what is which, but the longer slot is pci-e 3.0 enabled, shorter one is pci-e 2.0 only. Your linear reads would be halved in two, but everything else, basically, would be the same in both slots. There might be some difference in bclk overclocking if you use it, as the first one is connected directly to the CPU, and second one is routed through the chipset.





arkantos91 said:


> Hello guys. I want to buy a Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVME M2 SSD. Our mobo has 2 M2 slots... the manual says:
> - 1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280/22110 SATA and PCIe 3.0 x4/x2 SSD support) (M2A_SOCKET)
> - 1 x M.2 connector (Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280 PCIe 2.0 x4/x2 SSD support) (M2B_SOCKET)
> 
> The ssd is a 2280 design so it fits in both slots. What's the difference? Is it that socket A supports PCI-E 3.0 while socket B only 2.0? Can I expect any tangible difference or should totally install it on slot A for fastest performance?


m2a = gen3 x4 / direct cpu lane ~up to 3500MB/s++
m2b = gen2 x4 / shared lane with pcie x4 (3rd gpu slot) ~up to 1700MB/s++


----------



## tsamolotoff

Gigabyte is usually the first to release new AGESAs, now it seems it'll be the last, if even... I hope they won't abandon us...


----------



## paih85

tsamolotoff said:


> Gigabyte is usually the first to release new AGESAs, now it seems it'll be the last, if even... I hope they won't abandon us...


try f42b bios. seem like already fix boost issue & WHEA error.

contact support team for latest beta.


----------



## ryancheung2001

paih85 said:


> tsamolotoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte is usually the first to release new AGESAs, now it seems it'll be the last, if even... I hope they won't abandon us...
> 
> 
> 
> try f42b bios. seem like already fix boost issue & WHEA error.
> 
> contact support team for latest beta.
Click to expand...

Where I can find F42b ?? Thanks


----------



## Spy

paih85 said:


> try f42b bios.


Post link here pls.


----------



## paih85

ryancheung2001 said:


> Where I can find F42b ?? Thanks





Spy said:


> Post link here pls.


http://tiny.cc/8l3xcz


----------



## Hequaqua

Any one on F42b notice their GPU speed when there is no 3d load on it?

Mine stays at 1410 core/14000 memory. Never moves down, only up.


----------



## Spy

*paih85*, thanks!
*Hequaqua*, F42b & 436.30 works fine


----------



## paih85

Hequaqua said:


> Any one on F42b notice their GPU speed when there is no 3d load on it?
> 
> Mine stays at 1410 core/14000 memory. Never moves down, only up.
> 
> View attachment 296702


normal..


----------



## Hequaqua

paih85 said:


> normal..


Odd. Haven't touch a single setting in the bios after flashing. 

Reinstalled GPU driver....still the same. 

Hmmmmm......:headscrat

EDIT: Back to normal....not sure what happened. I did set my memory timings and changed my SoC voltage....seems to be proper now..:thumb:


----------



## THUMPer1

42b is a nightmare for my stable 3466 RAM OC. Or I should say my no longer stable OC. ***. Throwing this POS in the trash.


----------



## SystemTech

I think im staying on F40 for a long time haha. I am running an All core OC (4.125Ghz now while on stock cooling) so dont care about the Boost speeds.

Also my RAM is loving it.
Im at 3733 C16 and 100% stable. I have hardly tweaked any additional voltages though, so I feel 3766 is possible as I have literally set and forgot to get this far, ie 5 minutes of work haha.

Now in saying that, i know i have B-Die, and given that they are a premium set (GSkill Royals), I feel like they are binned slightly better too but that could just be a placebo effect 

But for any wondering, i feel confident to say that X470 has no negative effects on Ram speeds.


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> 42b is a nightmare for my stable 3466 RAM OC. Or I should say my no longer stable OC. ***. Throwing this POS in the trash.


No problem with my Ram OC....plugged in my 3666(3466XMP ram kit) timings and passed 5 cycles of TM5. Getting ready to run RAM Test...then maybe HCI. RAM Test seems to find errors quicker, at least in my case.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Just an FYI we should have ABBA out by end of month, probably sooner


----------



## Hequaqua

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Just an FYI we should have ABBA out by end of month, probably sooner


So F42b isn't ABBA?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Hequaqua said:


> So F42b isn't ABBA?


Not sure where that came from, its possible. Latest I have is 42A.


----------



## srg3037

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Just an FYI we should have ABBA out by end of month, probably sooner


Thanks Matt. Do you know if this new version will fix the WHEA correctable errors that were not resolved in the latest 42A release?


----------



## tsamolotoff

It seems so. Boost is slightly better as compared to AB and ABB versions, but still not up to SMU v37:


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

srg3037 said:


> Thanks Matt. Do you know if this new version will fix the WHEA correctable errors that were not resolved in the latest 42A release?


Should be - it was fixed on X570 already. Typically fixes on X570 get ported over, so it be packaged together with ABBA.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hot off the press....just finished benching F42b....I try to do all the bios testing the same....

Note that I have changed the ram speed from 3466 to 3666. Also note that I could not find the original file that I used for Handbrake, so I didn't run it. I may add the games to it tomorrow if I get time.

Also WHEA errors are in fact gone in the bios version.

3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a/F42b


----------



## ryancheung2001

Hequaqua said:


> Hot off the press....just finished benching F42b....I try to do all the bios testing the same....
> 
> Note that I have changed the ram speed from 3466 to 3666. Also note that I could not find the original file that I used for Handbrake, so I didn't run it. I may add the games to it tomorrow if I get time.
> 
> Also WHEA errors are in fact gone in the bios version.
> 
> 3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a/F42b


Have read your chart, seems to get better to use F42b bios, thanks.


----------



## arkantos91

Guys I’ve installed my nvme m2 ssd. I have a question though.

The motherboard manual says in its box are included screw(s) and standoff (s) for m2 ssd but I only found one screw and one standoff. Each one in a little plastic bag by itself.

How am I supposed to install a second m2 ssd?

How many screw and standoffs for m2 did you find in yours?


----------



## mati865

I got 2 stand-offs and 2 screws (each in separate bag) for rev 1.0.

You don't need stand-off when plugging 22110 M.2 into longer slot or 2280 M.2 into shorter slot.


----------



## arkantos91

mati865 said:


> I got 2 stand-offs and 2 screws (each in separate bag) for rev 1.0.
> 
> You don't need stand-off when plugging 22110 M.2 into longer slot or 2280 M.2 into shorter slot.


So packaging differs wrt region of purchase or something like that?

Where are you from if I can ask?


----------



## Hequaqua

ryancheung2001 said:


> Have read your chart, seems to get better to use F42b bios, thanks.


No problem. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Updated spreadsheet to add synthetics and a few games:

*Updated 3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a/F42b*


----------



## mati865

arkantos91 said:


> So packaging differs wrt region of purchase or something like that?
> 
> Where are you from if I can ask?



Poland, bought it from the store 1 year ago.


I think it's standard equipment, look at this picture from one of reviews: https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...rus-gaming-7-wifi-motherboard-review_full.jpg


----------



## SystemTech

ryancheung2001 said:


> Have read your chart, seems to get better to use F42b bios, thanks.


Yes and no. F40 still seems the best to use for the most part. There is a performance uplift in F42B, but he also increased RAM speeds from 3466 to 3666, which increases the IF aswell, so I would guess, that a portion of the uplift is due to that. F40 still has the best core boost dynamics, however with the highest voltages too.

F42B is definitely moving in the right direction though.


----------



## arkantos91

mati865 said:


> Poland, bought it from the store 1 year ago.
> 
> 
> I think it's standard equipment, look at this picture from one of reviews: https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...rus-gaming-7-wifi-motherboard-review_full.jpg


Do you remember if you had two standoffs in the same plastic bag? I had only one. Same thing for the screw in the other plastic bag


----------



## SystemTech

ryancheung2001 said:


> Have read your chart, seems to get better to use F42b bios, thanks.





arkantos91 said:


> Do you remember if you had two standoffs in the same plastic bag? I had only one. Same thing for the screw in the other plastic bag


I have 2 standoffs and 2 screws. I believe each was in its own bag but can confirm when i get home later.


----------



## mati865

arkantos91 said:


> Do you remember if you had two standoffs in the same plastic bag? I had only one. Same thing for the screw in the other plastic bag


I don't remember if they were packed into bigger bag, each part had it's own small bag.


----------



## Hequaqua

SystemTech said:


> Yes and no. F40 still seems the best to use for the most part. There is a performance uplift in F42B, but he also increased RAM speeds from 3466 to 3666, which increases the IF aswell, so I would guess, that a portion of the uplift is due to that. F40 still has the best core boost dynamics, however with the highest voltages too.
> 
> F42B is definitely moving in the right direction though.


I can agree with that assessment....:thumb:

RAM speed does play a small role in some of these benchmarks, and some, because of the timings, it can actually hurt some performance. 

I agree though, that they are getting there....this is a Beta bios, so hopefully the "official" release will be better.

As far as boost speeds....I feel just meh about it....25mhz isn't going to make or break the bank so to speak. 

I may rerun these with the 3466/same timings as I tested earlier. It was just a beta bios, and I knew the 3666 timings worked. Just haven't put in the 3466 or 3600 ones yet....:h34r-smi


----------



## THUMPer1

Looking for some input. I want to get a different Kit of RAM. I was looking at these - https://www.newegg.com/patriot-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820225142
They are 4000, but they also have 3600. I think these are probably hynix something or others. 

Should I go for B-Die? https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232306?Item=N82E16820232306

My goal is to just get my speed 3600 and be happy. haha Any thoughts?


----------



## SystemTech

THUMPer1 said:


> Looking for some input. I want to get a different Kit of RAM. I was looking at these - https://www.newegg.com/patriot-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820225142
> They are 4000, but they also have 3600. I think these are probably hynix something or others.
> 
> Should I go for B-Die? https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232306?Item=N82E16820232306
> 
> My goal is to just get my speed 3600 and be happy. haha Any thoughts?


From my experience, the RAM speeds won't change your performance a HUGE amount. However, if you are like most of us, assuming that your on OCN you are, you are wanting to get everything running close to, or at its optimal level of performance.

Therefore you do want to get a decent set of RAM.
My theory is this. DDR4 will still be around for a while, at least another 3 years. I may upgrade before then, I may not. Who knows.
I do know though, that if I do upgrade, I don't want to have to touch my RAM.

Also seeing where AMD is going, if I do upgrade it will be AMD. Based on that assessment, ram timings at decent speeds are more important than flat out speed.

So I went with a fairly high end set of Samsung B-Die, and i could not be happier. I got a 3200 C14 set, and am currently run at 3733 C16 and have not tried tightening timings yet, so I could improve that a bit more.
B-Die is just really really great RAM chips. End of story. Everything else is trying to get there, but just cannot.

So i vote getting a set of B-Die RAM :thumb:


----------



## THUMPer1

SystemTech said:


> From my experience, the RAM speeds won't change your performance a HUGE amount. However, if you are like most of us, assuming that your on OCN you are, you are wanting to get everything running close to, or at its optimal level of performance.
> 
> Therefore you do want to get a decent set of RAM.
> My theory is this. DDR4 will still be around for a while, at least another 3 years. I may upgrade before then, I may not. Who knows.
> I do know though, that if I do upgrade, I don't want to have to touch my RAM.
> 
> Also seeing where AMD is going, if I do upgrade it will be AMD. Based on that assessment, ram timings at decent speeds are more important than flat out speed.
> 
> So I went with a fairly high end set of Samsung B-Die, and i could not be happier. I got a 3200 C14 set, and am currently run at 3733 C16 and have not tried tightening timings yet, so I could improve that a bit more.
> B-Die is just really really great RAM chips. End of story. Everything else is trying to get there, but just cannot.
> 
> So i vote getting a set of B-Die RAM :thumb:


So I have a 3200 B-Die kit now. And I cant get it to 3600 stable. So I'm tired of tinkering with it. I have it at 3400, with 3200 "fast timings" and it's stable. So this is really just a way for me to blow money, and try to get 3600 stable. hah


----------



## SystemTech

THUMPer1 said:


> So I have a 3200 B-Die kit now. And I cant get it to 3600 stable. So I'm tired of tinkering with it. I have it at 3400, with 3200 "fast timings" and it's stable. So this is really just a way for me to blow money, and try to get 3600 stable. hah


What set do you currently have?

I started by relaxing my timings to c16, then tried 3400 and quickly jumped to 3600in 66mhz increments and had absolutely no hassles. I then switched to 33mhz increments.
My timings are 16-16-16-34 1T and at stock voltage


----------



## tsamolotoff

Performance-wise it's best to have FCLK as close to 1900 as possible, timings are not as important as the fabric clock. In any case, basically any b-die or micron e-die kits should be able to get to 3733/3800 with decent timings. Well, apart from trashbin variety of b-die (patriot C17 3600 that I still have somewhere in the drawer, for example) that isn't much better (if even) than the green OEM b-die sticks.


----------



## tsamolotoff

And it seems negative offset does not cause clock stretching anymore - Full auto (offset -0.1V) + bclk 101.4


----------



## cicero s

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Just an FYI we should have ABBA out by end of month, probably sooner



purchased 3700X right after I saw this comment. waiting for ABBA!


----------



## sob0

Hi,

Where I can find PPT TDC and EDC on this board? Is cTDP something similar?
I also notice that PBO scalar disappeared. Is there any way to adjust voltage when PBO is enable? 
Cause my board ignore completely the offset I set, can't drop voltage under 1.37V on load.
(I'm on F42b but I'm coming from a CH7, don't know the bios very well)

Thank you


----------



## pajdek

AFAIK PBO scalar is only available on zen2, on zen(+) you can only enable PBO. At least this is the case on F41 bios. Dont know why is that, maybe @*GBT-MatthewH* can shed some light on it.


----------



## mati865

F42b now appears on https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios but it's not yet available on the server.




pajdek said:


> AFAIK PBO scalar is only available on zen2, on zen(+) you can only enable PBO. At least this is the case on F41 bios. Dont know why is that, maybe @*GBT-MatthewH* can shed some light on it.


Early BIOSes like F4 had scalar available for Zen+ CPUs.


----------



## Hequaqua

I reran F42b bios with the same memory speed and timings as before(3466).

I have decided to get rid of the Synthetics/Gaming portion because I keep another spreadsheet for GPU testing that includes many more synthetics and games. I update that sheet with each new gpu driver release. That sheet is posted below, for those that are interested.

*RTX 2070 Drivers 436.30-425.31*

I also have moved the HWiNFO results to the bottom of the page. This will allow me to add more bios' when they become available, and be able to keep the main part of the spreadsheet visible without having to scroll horizontally(I'm a bit OCD and it kills me to have to scroll much....lol)

*3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a/F42b(3466)*


----------



## pajdek

mati865 said:


> Early BIOSes like F4 had scalar available for Zen+ CPUs.



Yeah, it was removed since F6 if i remember right.


----------



## sob0

Soo, is there anyway to keep settings on Ryzen Master after boot?
Cause I think it's my only way to modify those values


----------



## leoxtxt

3900X:

F42A (AGESA 1.0.0.3 AB):



F42B (AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA):



It looks like a small improvement over the previous BIOS (F42A), at least i can see now some cores boosting to 4.5Ghz.


----------



## THUMPer1

SystemTech said:


> What set do you currently have?
> 
> I started by relaxing my timings to c16, then tried 3400 and quickly jumped to 3600in 66mhz increments and had absolutely no hassles. I then switched to 33mhz increments.
> My timings are 16-16-16-34 1T and at stock voltage


The kit is - F4-3200C14D-16GTZ Currently 3400 C14.


----------



## Hequaqua

F42b is pretty decent imo.

I just play some COD:MW(2019) Beta....some cores hit the 4.4.....


----------



## arkantos91

Guys I've noticed that even if I've set my ram voltage to 1.35V the BIOS reads 1.368... which is more than recommended for my ram. Kingston Hyperx Predator B-die 4000 MHz.

Am I ok or should I do something about it? I thought setting it to 1.35 means they won't go over that value...


----------



## tsamolotoff

SuperIO isn't accurate in its monitoring, so I'd just discard those measurements. Just compare SVI cpu voltage measurments, direct-from-VRM data (IR35204) and SuperIO voltages, first two are close to the ground truth, second one... is displaying something like plus or minus 100mV


----------



## Maracus

Well got weird issues try to push my 4x8GB (3600C16D-16GVK) anything over 3600mhz. If use any of the DRAM calculator versions setting the ram to 3733 and IF 1867 and I have tried multiple settings CADs/procODT etc. It will post no worries and Ryzen master shows the RAM 3733 IF is coupled and at 1867 but when running AIDA64 latency at various memory settings can range anywhere from 80ns up to 200ns! memory read/write/copy are all severely crippled down to as low as mid 20000's. Any ideas guys?

EDIT: With Fast or Safe presets. I will post some screen shots later


----------



## zevot

Maracus said:


> Well got weird issues try to push my 4x8GB (3600C16D-16GVK) anything over 3600mhz. If use any of the DRAM calculator versions setting the ram to 3733 and IF 1867 and I have tried multiple settings CADs/procODT etc. It will post no worries and Ryzen master shows the RAM 3733 IF is coupled and at 1867 but when running AIDA64 latency at various memory settings can range anywhere from 80ns up to 200ns! memory read/write/copy are all severely crippled down to as low as mid 20000's. Any ideas guys?
> 
> EDIT: With Fast or Safe presets. I will post some screen shots later


That seems like a wide variation in the results. Does it run with consistent results if you lower it to 3200? I have seen some wide variations when power down mode and gear down mode are enabled, especially if the memory speed is pushing the limits of stability, but I have never seen anything close to that much variation in the latency.


----------



## parallelparadox

Hmm, not sure if it is isolated, updated to F42b, managed to login to windows and all fine. Then restarted PC and looks like the BIOS is gone and Mobo wouldnt boot.


Backup was only F8 and wouldnt boot my 3700X. Biggest hassle to take apart two PC's to get my Mobo living again. Anyone else experience issues when updating? I got a message saying update was successful and all was good until restart.


Though I have updated my backup to F42a, my tower is mounted and it would be a pain to take of mount to restore again if it should go bad again.


----------



## parallelparadox

zevot said:


> That seems like a wide variation in the results. Does it run with consistent results if you lower it to 3200? I have seen some wide variations when power down mode and gear down mode are enabled, especially if the memory speed is pushing the limits of stability, but I have never seen anything close to that much variation in the latency.





I was seeing 80ns in Ryzen DRAM calc as well. I then dropped the clock to 3600 C14 from 3733 C16 and now latency sits around 68. Havent benched transfer speeds though.


How did you bench your read/copy/write speeds?


----------



## THUMPer1

After throwing everything at the wall to see what I can get RAM speed wise, I bought 2 more kits. A Crucial Ballistix Elite kit (micron E-Die) And another B-die kit. I was messing with settings, and set SOC/Uncore OC Mode to enabled, and set VDDG to 950. And I finally was able to get 3600 and FCLK at 1800 stable. Amazing. So I went back to my original Kit of B-DIE RAM, and finally got that to 3600 stable. So I was missing the SoC/Uncore OC Mode setting. I'll be returning these kits haha.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

parallelparadox said:


> Hmm, not sure if it is isolated, updated to F42b, managed to login to windows and all fine. Then restarted PC and looks like the BIOS is gone and Mobo wouldnt boot.
> 
> 
> Backup was only F8 and wouldnt boot my 3700X. Biggest hassle to take apart two PC's to get my Mobo living again. Anyone else experience issues when updating? I got a message saying update was successful and all was good until restart.
> 
> 
> Though I have updated my backup to F42a, my tower is mounted and it would be a pain to take of mount to restore again if it should go bad again.


I believe it was to prevent this problem, when the mainboard booted into backup bios when updating to F40+, so that both, first and backup bios could be updated to an Ryzen 3000 compatible bios. I think its possible to just use an usb stick with newer bios on it to automatically install it, You may want to have a look in the manual for that.


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> After throwing everything at the wall to see what I can get RAM speed wise, I bought 2 more kits. A Crucial Ballistix Elite kit (micron E-Die) And another B-die kit. I was messing with settings, and set SOC/Uncore OC Mode to enabled, and set VDDG to 950. And I finally was able to get 3600 and FCLK at 1800 stable. Amazing. So I went back to my original Kit of B-DIE RAM, and finally got that to 3600 stable. So I was missing the SoC/Uncore OC Mode setting. I'll be returning these kits haha.


Glad you finally got what you were looking for! :thumb:

____________________________________________

I have a small issue/question.

I'm doing some static core clock testing and have noticed something a bit odd.

If I set my Vcore voltage to 1.275v in the bios....under load it moves a bit up and down, normal. My VID voltage never goes above 1.1v. This was all with the core set to 4100mhz. These settings passed all my benchmarks that I use for the bios testing.

I tried 4200mhz and it crashed running CB20, again, same voltage readings on both Vcore and VID. 

So I thought, I'll just use Ryzen Master to set the voltage, if it were to pass, I'll restart and set the Vcore. I put in 4200mhz with 1.28125v. As soon as I did, the VID jumps to 1.288 in HWiNFO. Again, it fails CB20. So I try 1.2875v. VID jumps to 1.288 in HWiNFO. It passed CB20.

So, I restart, set the Vcore to 1.2875. Once in Windows...again the VID is showing 1.1v max. Vcore is moving as normal. Fails CB20. If I pull up RM, and set it again, VID moves to the 1.288v. It passes CB20.

Is it me...or is this a bit odd behavior?

EDIT: Added some screen shots to show what I'm talking about....lol

HWiNFO


Spoiler













CB20 Fail


Spoiler














HWiNFO Ryzen Master


Spoiler














CB20 Pass


Spoiler


----------



## gamervivek

The latest ABBA beta has issues with hibernating as well, nevermind hybrid sleep. Past couple of days keep getting C5 codes and had to reset it today.



Maracus said:


> Well got weird issues try to push my 4x8GB (3600C16D-16GVK) anything over 3600mhz. If use any of the DRAM calculator versions setting the ram to 3733 and IF 1867 and I have tried multiple settings CADs/procODT etc. It will post no worries and Ryzen master shows the RAM 3733 IF is coupled and at 1867 but when running AIDA64 latency at various memory settings can range anywhere from 80ns up to 200ns! memory read/write/copy are all severely crippled down to as low as mid 20000's. Any ideas guys?
> 
> EDIT: With Fast or Safe presets. I will post some screen shots later


Look for the UCLK in hwinfo, it goes to memclk/2 sometimes when you push over 3600Mhz.


----------



## Spankmaster

Hey guys, was on read-mode only so far and would like to shout out big thanks to everybody contributing to this thread.
Later I will screenshot my RAM settings as well to potentially help others with the same famous E-Dies tweaking.

But before just one short and easy question.
My current setup is 3600X on this great board with 4x8GB Micron E-Dies (3000CL15 Bin) with 3800CL16 / IF1900 and manually full range tweaked timings.
Bios is still F42a.
I'm wondering why I still can select PCIe 4.0 in the BIOS. If so GPU-Z still shows PCIe 4.0 with newest version.
Shouldn't this have been fixed with F42a already?


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> Glad you finally got what you were looking for! :thumb:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> I have a small issue/question.
> 
> I'm doing some static core clock testing and have noticed something a bit odd.
> 
> If I set my Vcore voltage to 1.275v in the bios....under load it moves a bit up and down, normal. My VID voltage never goes above 1.1v. This was all with the core set to 4100mhz. These settings passed all my benchmarks that I use for the bios testing.
> 
> I tried 4200mhz and it crashed running CB20, again, same voltage readings on both Vcore and VID.
> 
> So I thought, I'll just use Ryzen Master to set the voltage, if it were to pass, I'll restart and set the Vcore. I put in 4200mhz with 1.28125v. As soon as I did, the VID jumps to 1.288 in HWiNFO. Again, it fails CB20. So I try 1.2875v. VID jumps to 1.288 in HWiNFO. It passed CB20.
> 
> So, I restart, set the Vcore to 1.2875. Once in Windows...again the VID is showing 1.1v max. Vcore is moving as normal. Fails CB20. If I pull up RM, and set it again, VID moves to the 1.288v. It passes CB20.
> 
> Is it me...or is this a bit odd behavior?
> 
> EDIT: Added some screen shots to show what I'm talking about....lol
> 
> HWiNFO
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297556
> 
> 
> 
> CB20 Fail
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO Ryzen Master
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB20 Pass
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297562


Do you have a rogue voltage setting somewhere? Not running an offset voltage...? PBO disabled?


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> Do you have a rogue voltage setting somewhere? Not running an offset voltage...? PBO disabled?


Only thing I touched was core voltage, and the multiplier.

I just finished running some more benchmarks.....will post the results when I get them in a spreadsheet.

EDIT:

Here are some results. 

All on bios F42b. I ran Auto Core/Voltage, [email protected] 1.275v, [email protected] 1.30v.

*3700X Clock Testing F42b*

*@THUMPer1*

VID is the same with PBO/XFR disabled.


----------



## parallelparadox

Whatisthisfor said:


> I believe it was to prevent this problem, when the mainboard booted into backup bios when updating to F40+, so that both, first and backup bios could be updated to an Ryzen 3000 compatible bios. I think its possible to just use an usb stick with newer bios on it to automatically install it, You may want to have a look in the manual for that.



Yeah looked into it, nothing about just updating using USB.


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> Only thing I touched was core voltage, and the multiplier.
> 
> I just finished running some more benchmarks.....will post the results when I get them in a spreadsheet.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here are some results.
> 
> All on bios F42b. I ran Auto Core/Voltage, [email protected] 1.275v, [email protected] 1.30v.
> 
> *3700X Clock Testing F42b*
> 
> *@THUMPer1*
> 
> VID is the same with PBO/XFR disabled.


I'm confused. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> I'm confused. lol


About?


----------



## tsamolotoff

@GBT-MatthewH I had an interesting situation few days ago. Apparently, I lived with CLDO_VDDP set at 1.79V for several days. Don't know how it happened, but I guess I was checking settings in CBS/XFR Enchancement menu, ensuring that IF is set at 1900. While doing that, i might have accidentally pressed "Del" key or typed in 0 in CLDO_VDDP field. As a result, all monitoring tools (RM, aida64, hwinfo) showed that it was running at 1.79V. I was told it should have fried the IO die, but it still runs (hopefully so). I understand it's mostly my fault, but can Gigabyte implement some kind of safeguard (for example, if it's set to 0, make it equal to auto or some low default voltage?) so that it won't happen by accident. Also, I'm sure all of us would appreciate if the profiles were cross-version compatible - it's a pain to re-do everything each time I update the bios (and I have three different kits of ram that I periodically test)


----------



## PTuT

tsamolotoff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH... if the profiles were cross-version compatible - it's a pain to re-do everything each time I update the bios (and I have three different kits of ram that I periodically test)


Fully agree with your statement.


----------



## parallelparadox

tsamolotoff said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH* I had an interesting situation few days ago. Apparently, I lived with CLDO_VDDP set at 1.79V for several days. Don't know how it happened, but I guess I was checking settings in CBS/XFR Enchancement menu, ensuring that IF is set at 1900. While doing that, i might have accidentally pressed "Del" key or typed in 0 in CLDO_VDDP field. As a result, all monitoring tools (RM, aida64, hwinfo) showed that it was running at 1.79V. I was told it should have fried the IO die, but it still runs (hopefully so). I understand it's mostly my fault, but can Gigabyte implement some kind of safeguard (for example, if it's set to 0, make it equal to auto or some low default voltage?) so that it won't happen by accident. Also, I'm sure all of us would appreciate if the profiles were cross-version compatible - it's a pain to re-do everything each time I update the bios (and I have three different kits of ram that I periodically test)



Yup this is definitely some of the things that will improve the user experience if added.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

tsamolotoff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Also, I'm sure all of us would appreciate if the profiles were cross-version compatible - it's a pain to re-do everything each time I update the bios (and I have three different kits of ram that I periodically test)


Yeah i agree too to that.


----------



## Maracus

So after trying multiple DRAM Calculator settings and versions I'm ready to pull out 16GB RAM and give that a shot. There's really is some strange things going on once i go over 1800mhz IF, take the picture for example. So both AMD CBS and Overclocking settings set to 1867mhz Infinity Fabric clocks and the divider Mem ULCK==FLCK 1, Rysen master shows "coupled" in these setting I was actually using the x570 chipset Safe recommendations for memory( Trust me I've tried them all) RttPArk shows RZQ/1 when I had set it to 5 in the bios. 

Look at the memory read/write/copy and latency and the snippet of HWINFO showing, yep thats right the memory clock was actually ramping up and down now to how true that is im not sure but I watched it for several minutes. 

Anyhow thought I'd share this because it seem crazy, but I shall keep trying to push over the 1800 IF, maybe ill drop out 16GB ram and see if that helps, either that or I have a bogus chip.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Here's modded f42b:

- Enabled chipset spread spectrum control (not sure if it does anything, as bclk OC worked without disabling this)
- Enabled bgs alt/interleaving/other settings AMD decided to keep away from us

https://yadi.sk/d/i4KlA3ZXbiQfcg


----------



## Fastie

Recently bought a kit of 3600 CL14 @ 1.4v from Gskills new Trident Z Neo lineup. I'm here to tell you all that the XMP on those kits are NOT stable with an X470 Gaming 7 Wifi (f42b) & 3800X combo. I returned one kit and bought another - same with both kits. At 1.4v that the xmp sets - it is not stable. The kit runs stable at 1.42v however so it's not a dealbreaker.

Edit: 2x8Gb kit (F4-3600C14D-16GTZN).


----------



## gamervivek

Maracus said:


> So after trying multiple DRAM Calculator settings and versions I'm ready to pull out 16GB RAM and give that a shot. There's really is some strange things going on once i go over 1800mhz IF, take the picture for example. So both AMD CBS and Overclocking settings set to 1867mhz Infinity Fabric clocks and the divider Mem ULCK==FLCK 1, Rysen master shows "coupled" in these setting I was actually using the x570 chipset Safe recommendations for memory( Trust me I've tried them all) RttPArk shows RZQ/1 when I had set it to 5 in the bios.
> 
> Look at the memory read/write/copy and latency and the snippet of HWINFO showing, yep thats right the memory clock was actually ramping up and down now to how true that is im not sure but I watched it for several minutes.
> 
> Anyhow thought I'd share this because it seem crazy, but I shall keep trying to push over the 1800 IF, maybe ill drop out 16GB ram and see if that helps, either that or I have a bogus chip.


Try disabling the power saving feature for RAM.



Fastie said:


> Recently bought a kit of 3600 CL14 @ 1.4v from Gskills new Trident Z Neo lineup. I'm here to tell you all that the XMP on those kits are NOT stable with an X470 Gaming 7 Wifi (f42b) & 3800X combo. I returned one kit and bought another - same with both kits. At 1.4v that the xmp sets - it is not stable. The kit runs stable at 1.42v however so it's not a dealbreaker.


Is it 2x8GB or 2x16GB kit?


----------



## Fastie

gamervivek said:


> Is it 2x8GB or 2x16GB kit?


2x8GB kit.


----------



## AlphaC

Was it an SOC voltage issue for 3600C14? I wish I could help out more with Ryzen 3rd gen stuff but the current pricing of R9 3900X is still more than retail and Microcenter hasn't received any in stock (my preferred supplier).


----------



## Fastie

AlphaC said:


> Was it an SOC voltage issue for 3600C14? I wish I could help out more with Ryzen 3rd gen stuff but the current pricing of R9 3900X is still more than retail and Microcenter hasn't received any in stock (my preferred supplier).


I tried setting SOC between 1 and 1.125 with no difference at all so it seemed like that didn't affect the stability issue. Only way for me to "fix" it was to either increase DRAM Voltage to 1.42 or increase timings/lower the multiplier (3533mhz for example). 

I also tried LLC at high/turbo/extreme with no difference in behaviour because at first I thought it was maybe caused by droop. 

Here's my current settings that runs the kit completly stable, only thing I've touched is setting dram voltage to 1.42. It runs a pretty high tRFC but I havent bothered with manual timings yet.

Edit: Decided to set the timings manually with help from the DRAM calculator, 3600 Safe settings + the Neo kit xmp timings. Stable so far. Still +.2 mV.


----------



## laxu

Has anyone ran into this weird issue?

After some gaming the fan connected to the SYS_FAN4 header seems to get stuck at 100%. Restarting the machine fixes this. Using F42b BIOS with a 3700X. 

The fan in question is set to manual in BIOS and to only go to 100% in extreme temp situations which just don't occur. Still occurs on normal or silent profile. I have tried connecting different fans to it and it happens with all of them, just on this specific fan header.


----------



## Myzrael

laxu said:


> Has anyone ran into this weird issue?
> 
> After some gaming the fan connected to the SYS_FAN4 header seems to get stuck at 100%. Restarting the machine fixes this. Using F42b BIOS with a 3700X.
> 
> The fan in question is set to manual in BIOS and to only go to 100% in extreme temp situations which just don't occur. Still occurs on normal or silent profile. I have tried connecting different fans to it and it happens with all of them, just on this specific fan header.


I don't remember if it happens with SYS_FAN4 header, but i have a strange issue with fans too. From time to time, just after the post, the fan connected to that particular header (i'll check if it's SYS_FAN4) stops, it's like the header isn't pumping enough juice to the fan. Happens with any of my fans (all noctuas, different sizes). Happens rarely on latest bios, was more frequent on older bioses.
I suspect it's a bios bug of some sort. I have a custom fan curve, the minimum speed i've set is way above the min supported by my fans, so that's not the problem.
There could be a bug involving that header (or fan headers in general). I'll let you know if it's SYS_FAN4 for me too.

edit: if i reboot, enter bios and save, without touching anything, the problem fixes by itself, supporting the idea that's a bios bug


----------



## Spy

F42e bios https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-11/support#support-dl-bios
without changelog(


----------



## Hequaqua

Flashed and started running benchmarks on this bios....strange result with RealBench(which is the last bench before I run SiSoft). It runs the whole test, but results in Error for all scores. It doesn't crash, it completes everything. 

If anyone else has RealBench, try running it and see if you get the same results. I haven't restarted yet. I will try that, if that doesn't work I'll download another copy to check. I believe I'm run version 2.56.


----------



## Spy

Hequaqua said:


> If anyone else has RealBench


RealBench 2.56 @ 3800x


----------



## Hequaqua

Spy said:


> RealBench 2.56 @ 3800x


Thanks....It worked fine after I rebooted. Strange though. I ran like 13 benchmarks prior, then that happened. 

Just finished the benchmarks...not to get them logged. Woohoo....doesn't seem like much has changed really, based on the numbers I saw and can recall from previous testing. We'll see I guess. :thumb:

EDIT: Just got everything logged. For whatever reason I ran these with the LLC set to High on both Core/SoC. I might rerun them to see if that really makes a difference in results, or just power numbers. 

Anyway...here are the results:

*3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a/F42b/F42e(3466)*


----------



## THUMPer1

Not sure I'm going to flash, no real change notes. I'm already on F42b. I REALLY wish I could disable the Wifi/bluetooth in the BIOS


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> Not sure I'm going to flash, no real change notes. I'm already on F42b. I REALLY wish I could disable the Wifi/bluetooth in the BIOS


If it weren't for the fact that this board has dual bios, I wouldn't flash either....but I'm a bit of a benchmark junky....lol

I've been running my rig at 4.2 all core @1.3v and the ram at 3666CL16 @1.380v as my daily driver.

_________________________________________


*Updated Spreadsheet*

Reran all benchmarks....there are a couple I think I will get rid of....PCMark10 and RealBench. Neither seem to produce consistent results most of the time. While RealBench is good for testing stability, the benchmark seems to be a mess. 

Anyway.....I left the results with the LLC set on high on the sheet...here is the updated version:

3700X Bios Testing F40/F41/F41a/F41c/F42a/F42b/F42e(3466)


----------



## THUMPer1

I went ahead and updated for no reason. Bored I guess. No major changes I can tell.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Myzrael said:


> I don't remember if it happens with SYS_FAN4 header, but i have a strange issue with fans too. From time to time, just after the post, the fan connected to that particular header (i'll check if it's SYS_FAN4) stops, it's like the header isn't pumping enough juice to the fan. Happens with any of my fans (all noctuas, different sizes). Happens rarely on latest bios, was more frequent on older bioses.
> I suspect it's a bios bug of some sort. I have a custom fan curve, the minimum speed i've set is way above the min supported by my fans, so that's not the problem.
> There could be a bug involving that header (or fan headers in general). I'll let you know if it's SYS_FAN4 for me too.
> 
> edit: if i reboot, enter bios and save, without touching anything, the problem fixes by itself, supporting the idea that's a bios bug


It can be related to the fact that FAN4 and some other fan header is connected to secondary ITE SuperIO chip and not the primary one. I used FAN4 for 100% fan anyways, so i can't really say if it was behaving strangely. All other ports that I use are doing exactly how it's expected (including a ghetto-rigged 220mm 2-wire fan that I lifted from an old Thermaltake case)


----------



## MGeaR356

anyone on 2000 series updated to 42e bios? any advantage? i am still on F8 lol


----------



## Myzrael

tsamolotoff said:


> It can be related to the fact that FAN4 and some other fan header is connected to secondary ITE SuperIO chip and not the primary one. I used FAN4 for 100% fan anyways, so i can't really say if it was behaving strangely. All other ports that I use are doing exactly how it's expected (including a ghetto-rigged 220mm 2-wire fan that I lifted from an old Thermaltake case)


That's interesting, thank you for the hint. Do you know which headers are managed by the secondary ITE SuperIO? i'll do some testing


----------



## tsamolotoff

You can check it by looking where fan sensor is located in hwinfo (it's either in ite8686e tab (primary) or ite8792e (secondary)), i can't really say as 2-pin fan does not get detected by the chip.


----------



## Hequaqua

tsamolotoff said:


> You can check it by looking where fan sensor is located in hwinfo (it's either in ite8686e tab (primary) or ite8792e (secondary)), i can't really say as 2-pin fan does not get detected by the chip.


It's in the secondary tab(ITE8792E).

It does act a bit odd for me as well from time to time. I have a 3-pin fan on it atm. Sometimes when I start/restart it will be at a lower rpm than I have set. I use SIV to adjust it(use a saved fan curve), but sometimes it doesn't take.....to get it to recognize my curve, I use the Smart Fan 5 Auto to ramp all my fans to 100%, then reapply my fan curve and it works fine. I have my AIO pump on Sys5 which is also on the secondary, but it works normally. 

A bit odd....but I can live it with it for the most part.


----------



## Myzrael

Hequaqua said:


> It's in the secondary tab(ITE8792E).
> 
> It does act a bit odd for me as well from time to time. I have a 3-pin fan on it atm. Sometimes when I start/restart it will be at a lower rpm than I have set. I use SIV to adjust it(use a saved fan curve), but sometimes it doesn't take.....to get it to recognize my curve, I use the Smart Fan 5 Auto to ramp all my fans to 100%, then reapply my fan curve and it works fine. I have my AIO pump on Sys5 which is also on the secondary, but it works normally.
> 
> A bit odd....but I can live it with it for the most part.


Ok thank you, so there's definitely something odd. I've been looking for someone with these issues for so long and never found anyone, i even thought my mobo had a defect. I suppose people just live with it lol. Would be interesting to have a word from gigabyte about this issue. Also, i haven't tried leaving fans on auto, i always use a custom curve, could the issue arise just with a custom curve?


----------



## Hequaqua

Myzrael said:


> Ok thank you, so there's definitely something odd. I've been looking for someone with these issues for so long and never found anyone, i even thought my mobo had a defect. I suppose people just live with it lol. Would be interesting to have a word from gigabyte about this issue. Also, i haven't tried leaving fans on auto, i always use a custom curve, could the issue arise just with a custom curve?


It's possible.....but afaik, I think I've seen odd behavior from that fan header before...without setting a curve in the bios. I figured it was just a bug in the bios. lol


----------



## Myzrael

Hequaqua said:


> It's possible.....but afaik, I think I've seen odd behavior from that fan header before...without setting a curve in the bios. I figured it was just a bug in the bios. lol


Yeah i think that too. Anyway on F8 happened quite often, on F42b happened just once. They probably ironed it out, not a huge issue rn, but i always check the fan when i turn on the pc just to be sure it's spinning, it's a bit annoying.


----------



## Hequaqua

Myzrael said:


> Yeah i think that too. Anyway on F8 happened quite often, on F42b happened just once. They probably ironed it out, not a huge issue rn, but i always check the fan when i turn on the pc just to be sure it's spinning, it's a bit annoying.


All my fans blast at full speed at boot. I have 3 that speed backwards(to keep them cleaner)...once in Windows they settle back down to the fan curve I have set, or the last fan config before shutting down. lol


----------



## Ceremony64

I also ran into a fan issue with one out of four noctua nf-a12x25 experiencing the very same "stops turning a short while after boot and instead just twitches". i also thought it might be a power issue as the fan was hooked up with a Y-cable to the CPU header, so i disconnected the other, switched connectors and so on, but alas, nothing helped. I assumed it must be broken, as the other identical fans had zero issues.. having a 6 year warranty on my fans, i contacted noctua. here's the original German text:


> Leider gibt es aktuell häufiger genau diese Meldung mit aktuellen Gigabyte Motherboards und unserem NF-A12x25 PWM Lüfter. Wir haben mit Gigabyte den Kontakt zu diesem Problem gesucht und haben auch unsererseits viel getestet. Dabei sind wir leider zum Schluss gekommen, dass das PWM Signal der Motherboard 4-PIN Lüfteranschlüsse nicht der Intel PWM Spezifikation entspricht und somit ein Problem darstellt. Je nach Fehlertoleranz des jeweiligen Lüfters kommt es dann genau zu solchen Vorfällen wie auch bei Ihnen.
> Aus diesem Grund ist es leider aktuell nicht möglich, vollständige PWM Funktion mit diesen Lüftern auf Gigabyte Motherboards zu garantieren. Wir hoffen, dass Gigabyte bald ein Update nachreicht und damit den Fehler behebt. Gerne können Sie auch den Gigabyte Support dazu kontaktieren, der weiß vl. mehr, wann ein Update für Ihr spezifisches Board geplant ist.
> ​
> Einen vorübergehenden Lösungsvorschlag kann ich allerdings geben. Wenn Sie nämlich von PWM Steuerung auf Spannungssteuerung wechseln, verschwinden sämtliche Probleme komplett und der Lüfter würd weiterhin temperaturabhängig gesteuert.
> ​
> Zum Schluss möchte ich mich erneut für die Probleme entschuldigen und bekräftigen, dass wir mit Ihnen hoffen, dass Gigabyte bald aktiv wird.
> ​



couldn't bother translating it, but overall noctua states, that gb is not following the Intel pwm fan specification and the nf-A12x25 fan may not work properly with it, depending on the error tolerances. they hope gb will fix it in the near future. they suggested to contact gb support and in the meantime just switch to voltage control instead of pwn for the affected fans


----------



## Myzrael

Ceremony64 said:


> I also ran into a fan issue with one out of four noctua nf-a12x25 experiencing the very same "stops turning a short while after boot and instead just twitches". i also thought it might be a power issue as the fan was hooked up with a Y-cable to the CPU header, so i disconnected the other, switched connectors and so on, but alas, nothing helped. I assumed it must be broken, as the other identical fans had zero issues.. having a 6 year warranty on my fans, i contacted noctua. here's the original German text:
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't bother translating it, but overall noctua states, that gb is not following the Intel pwm fan specification and the nf-A12x25 fan may not work properly with it, depending on the error tolerances. they hope gb will fix it in the near future. they suggested to contact gb support and in the meantime just switch to voltage control instead of pwn for the affected fans


Wow that's interesting, thank you! i'll try as soon as i get home


----------



## Myzrael

Guys is there someone that got bdie stable at 3733 (or even 3800) fast 1usmus preset on this board? i always get an error after ~15 min if i use dram calculator suggested settings.


----------



## tsamolotoff

There're different stripes of b-die, I have Patriot 3600C17 sticks which don't go over stock XMP and don't tighten up at all (which is why I use e-die that actually OC fairly decently). In general, if it's old or really expensive b-die, you can expect it to run at better timings.


----------



## Myzrael

tsamolotoff said:


> There're different stripes of b-die, I have Patriot 3600C17 sticks which don't go over stock XMP and don't tighten up at all (which is why I use e-die that actually OC fairly decently). In general, if it's old or really expensive b-die, you can expect it to run at better timings.


Flarex here, xmp is 3200 cl14, i'm at 3666 cl14, 3733 gives me some rogue errors, i need to find the right combination to make it stable but it's very tedious, i was just hoping someone with my configuration had already figured it out.

Oh and btw, the fan bug happens even with voltage instead of pwm, so even noctua suggested mitigation doesn't work. Definitely gigabyte bios fault, i hope they'll fix it.


----------



## Benz

Anyone tried the new F42e BIOS yet? I haven't.


----------



## tsamolotoff

I flashed it, did not notice anything out of ordinary (boost is the same as on 42b, memory OC unchanged), maybe it fixes some very specific bugs that apply to very small number of people. Anyways, here's the modded version - https://yadi.sk/d/8LFia1QzhqyzhA (all hidden options in CBS enabled, including ECC memory setup and interleaving settings, Spread spectrum for chipset)


----------



## laxu

Well, seems Red Dead Redemption 2 crashes on AGESA 1.0.0.3 on launch and people who have updated to 1.0.0.4 can run it...not much luck for us X470 owners. >


----------



## Fastie

Tried to get my 3600 CL14 1.42v kit (earlier post) to run to the same spec as the 3800 CL14 kit. Didn't manage to get it stable. Even at 1.51v it crashed with memtest running.

3800 14-16-16-16-36
tRC at 54, RFC at 364. 
1.5v
Samsung B-die.

I have a fan at the top of my case, dedicated to pulling air from around the DRAM slots for some temp safety.


----------



## cicero s

laxu said:


> Well, seems Red Dead Redemption 2 crashes on AGESA 1.0.0.3 on launch and people who have updated to 1.0.0.4 can run it...not much luck for us X470 owners. >



Which one can come sooner? BIOS or game patch?


----------



## Benz

laxu said:


> Well, seems Red Dead Redemption 2 crashes on AGESA 1.0.0.3 on launch and people who have updated to 1.0.0.4 can run it...not much luck for us X470 owners. >


It doesn't crash anymore, they've fixed the launcher. 

BTW: Where's that damn AGESA 1.0.0.4 ?


----------



## THUMPer1

Benz said:


> It doesn't crash anymore, they've fixed the launcher.
> 
> BTW: Where's that damn AGESA 1.0.0.4 ?


Soon (TM)


----------



## Hequaqua

New bios should be available shortly....it's listed on the support page. 

F50a
Update AMD AGESA 1.0.0.4 B
Improve system boot time
Improve RAID function compatibility


----------



## THUMPer1

Hequaqua said:


> New bios should be available shortly....it's listed on the support page.
> 
> F50a
> Update AMD AGESA 1.0.0.4 B
> Improve system boot time
> Improve RAID function compatibility


I'm afraid to upgrade. everything is running so smooooooth


----------



## Hequaqua

THUMPer1 said:


> I'm afraid to upgrade. everything is running so smooooooth


IKR

This is when it's nice to have dual bios though.


----------



## laxu

Hequaqua said:


> New bios should be available shortly....it's listed on the support page.
> 
> F50a
> Update AMD AGESA 1.0.0.4 B
> Improve system boot time
> Improve RAID function compatibility


Does Gigabyte usually list files on the site before they are actually available or did they just forgot to upload the BIOS? The access denied you get is the same if you replace the filename with some gibberish so it's really "missing file".


----------



## Hequaqua

laxu said:


> Does Gigabyte usually list files on the site before they are actually available or did they just forgot to upload the BIOS? The access denied you get is the same if you replace the filename with some gibberish so it's really "missing file".


Sometime it takes them a while to actually post them for download. I've been searching the net....sometimes I can find them before they are actually posted "officially".


----------



## THUMPer1

It's live on the TW site.


----------



## ribosome

I just updated and did a quick benchmark in R20 after setting up my BIOS (XMP being the only performance-related thing I set) and got the best score I've ever had that wasn't overclocked: 7395 multi.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

ribosome said:


> I just updated and did a quick benchmark in R20 after setting up my BIOS (XMP being the only performance-related thing I set) and got the best score I've ever had that wasn't overclocked: 7395 multi.


alrite so i guess the users here forget their caution very soon : everiboy wants high score ;-)


----------



## ribosome

Whatisthisfor said:


> alrite so i guess the users here forget their caution very soon : everiboy wants high score ;-)


I don't need caution, that's what the dual bios switch is for!


----------



## Hequaqua

ribosome said:


> I don't need caution, that's what the dual bios switch is for!


Exactly!:thumb:

_________________________________

EDIT: 

I have benchmark numbers for the spreadsheet I've been keeping, but I'm on a different Windows build(Insider).....got them done....and there is another build installing...lol 

Guess I'll wait until 2H19 actually releases to run them again. Will say, just from memory.....voltages at stock are still whack...my memory timings when right in though...both 3466 and 3666. 

Oh well.....we'll see what everyone else things....tbh I don't see the over 100 fixes and optimizations....lol


----------



## tsamolotoff

x570 Master got per-ccx OC in bios, I can already say that i'd very much love to have that feature on G7 as well. saves the hassle of launching the RM after a restart and clicking on three buttons 

https://yadi.sk/d/MJbcVLFBMqfeXg Modded F50a, unlocked CBS options + spread spectrum for chipset (in southbridge menu)


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not sure what's going on with this new bios.

Installed it...did a clean install of Windows10 Pro....same settings, voltages, etc.

Run Aida64 memory....latency is 75.....boot over into 42b, it's 64 with better throughput.

Staying on 42b for a while.


----------



## arkantos91

About the dual BIOS thingy in our motherboard.... maybe it's a dumb question tho: there is a switch for choosing between main bios and backup bios but what's the point of the other switch near it (single or dual bios mode)?

- Why should anyone go single bios rather than dual? 

And another question I have for you guys: I'm still on F8 bios so I was thinking why not switch to bios 2 and try out the latest released on GB website (F50A). If anything goes wrong I can still go back to the main with F8.

- Does those AGESA updates (1.0.0.4 B) apply also to my 2700X?

- Is advisable upgrading to latest bios for people like me who still are on 2XXX Ryzens?

- Last question: according to what I read the right path to update from F8 is: F31 -> F40 and then F50A. But before flashing to F40 it says "you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version)" . Where do I find this?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tsamolotoff

arkantos91 said:


> About the dual BIOS thingy in our motherboard.... maybe it's a dumb question tho: there is a switch for choosing between main bios and backup bios but what's the point of the other switch near it (single or dual bios mode)?
> 
> - Why should anyone go single bios rather than dual?
> 
> And another question I have for you guys: I'm still on F8 bios so I was thinking why not switch to bios 2 and try out the latest released on GB website (F50A). If anything goes wrong I can still go back to the main with F8.
> 
> - Does those AGESA updates (1.0.0.4 B) apply also to my 2700X?
> 
> - Is advisable upgrading to latest bios for people like me who still are on 2XXX Ryzens?
> 
> - Last question: according to what I read the right path to update from F8 is: F31 -> F40 and then F50A. But before flashing to F40 it says "you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version)" . Where do I find this?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


1)Single mode is actually essential for any serious OC as it prevents the board from randomly switching the BIOSes after (some) unsuccessful memory OC attempts
2) all Combo agesas are typically inferior to the 1004A or 1006 pinnacle-pi ones in terms of memory OC and inter-core bandwidth
3) You can always flash back despite what the RED LETTERS say
4) You can find EC FW tool in the utilities part of the downloads section, and you don't really need it unless you use 4 sticks of RAM. Also, I directly flashed from F4 to F40 (with efiflash in my archive in the post above), had no issues at all.


----------



## mati865

1. It enables/disables automatic bios switching.
2. To prevent unexpectedly booting with the other bios. This can happen after: power outage, pushing the memory too far, bug when memory gets only 1.2V after waking up the system from sleep.
3. Having 2700X I noticed no difference after upgrade from F6e to F42b (with F31 in the middle), seems to hold tiny bit higher all core clocks in Cinebench but the scores are within margin of error.

4. No idea, would be nice if AMD provided changelogs.
5. Under utility section: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-utility


----------



## arkantos91

Couple of questions left. What is ‘combo’ agesas and how do I find out which version is currently in f8 I’m using now?


----------



## Takla

laxu said:


> Has anyone ran into this weird issue?
> 
> After some gaming the fan connected to the SYS_FAN4 header seems to get stuck at 100%. Restarting the machine fixes this. Using F42b BIOS with a 3700X.


Also happens on my asus crosshair 6 hero. At this point I'm convinced its some kind of amd firmware bug where it sends a false report to the fan header and so it gets stuck.


----------



## Hequaqua

I think I have my RAM issues corrected. While I was using the same speeds, it seems that if you don't set the IF(even though the software shows it correctly) it throws something off. Once I set the IF from Auto to the speeds I was wanting things were fine.

I just finished benchmarking the F50a Bios. I did make some changes to PBO, voltages and timings are the same. I also dropped POV-Ray, but added GeekBench 5 and Corona. I think I may drop PCMark10 and RealBench. It seems neither of those produce consistent numbers from run to run. Windows10 was just updated to 1909, and I only included bios F42e and F50a. The other link is still live afaik. 

Anyway....if anyone wants to compare, or use as a guideline.

*3700X Bios Testing Bios F50a/F42e*


----------



## tsamolotoff

Hmm, I also noticed that the VID is much lower now and it's now not boosting over 4500 despite reinstalling drivers and doing other usual voodoo that changed boost behaviour. Hopefully they'll fix it or at least explain why it's limited circa 1.45 now.


----------



## Hequaqua

tsamolotoff said:


> Hmm, I also noticed that the VID is much lower now and it's now not boosting over 4500 despite reinstalling drivers and doing other usual voodoo that changed boost behaviour. Hopefully they'll fix it or at least explain why it's limited circa 1.45 now.


If I set a static(4.2 with 1.3v on the core), my VID never goes over 1.100v. If I set the same in Ryzen Master [email protected] the VID will move up and down, but never over 1.3V....odd...and it's been like that for several bios'.


----------



## Myzrael

Tnx for your tests guys, i'll wait some days before flashing then, hope things get clearer.

I wanted to point out that CPPC seems disabled by default on our mb, so windows scheduler doesn't know which cores are the best and which are the worst. You can check in windows event viewer, all cores have a performance metric of 100.
I've enabled CPPC from CBS menu and now the metrics are right.


----------



## thor2002ro

hey everybody I made a bios for myself unlocking more stuff including more stuff in cbs menu and updating raid and intel uefi drivers 
works great for me so I thought I'd share it
Enjoy!
https://anonfile.com/q8TaZcA4n2/50a_CBS_u_zip

PS: you need to flash in dos with utility!!!! doesn't work with the flash in bios


----------



## Spy

2019/11/22 F50 bios https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f50.zip


----------



## tsamolotoff

Despite the fact that there's nothing interesting in the changelog, F50 actually contains CCX OC (and it's working perfectly, now I can live in peace) 

Here's the usual mod (Unlocked CBS options, spread spectrum etc) - https://yadi.sk/d/7kXZ3FhK7b3CwA

After one day: Sometimes motherboard throws a fit (if CCX OC is employed) after a cold start - it hangs up on the bios screen, then postcode shows 3F and bios completely resets. Strangely, if you use last known good config, it boots without a hitch afterwards. Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## ribosome

Does anyone else get really weird SOC voltage behavior on this board? I can get 1900 FCLK/MCLK/UCLK stable on this board but it requires 1.15 V_SOC, otherwise the system will just reset at random times. What's strange is that if I set 1.15 V it hardly seems to droop (down to 1.144 V) but when I set say 1.1375 it droops down as far as 1.116 V.


----------



## tsamolotoff

ribosome said:


> Does anyone else get really weird SOC voltage behavior on this board? I can get 1900 FCLK/MCLK/UCLK stable on this board but it requires 1.15 V_SOC, otherwise the system will just reset at random times. What's strange is that if I set 1.15 V it hardly seems to droop (down to 1.144 V) but when I set say 1.1375 it droops down as far as 1.116 V.


It's not weird, it's LLC at work. Just set SOC LLC to extreme if you want to see the same voltage in monitoring as you set it in the bios. High VSOC is not weird for some CPUs, I know several people who could not get their 3900x or 3700x stable at 1900 IF clock even with high VSOC or VDDG


----------



## Loosenut

tsamolotoff said:


> After one day: Sometimes motherboard throws a fit (if CCX OC is employed) after a cold start - it hangs up on the bios screen, then postcode shows 3F and bios completely resets. Strangely, if you use last known good config, it boots without a hitch afterwards. Does anyone have the same problem?


I actually thought it was just me and figured I had unstable memory despite running the same timings as I always had without issue. ended up raising my vsoc to 1.2 then set llc to turbo


----------



## Echoa

tsamolotoff said:


> Despite the fact that there's nothing interesting in the changelog, F50 actually contains CCX OC (and it's working perfectly, now I can live in peace)
> 
> Here's the usual mod (Unlocked CBS options, spread spectrum etc) - https://yadi.sk/d/7kXZ3FhK7b3CwA
> 
> After one day: Sometimes motherboard throws a fit (if CCX OC is employed) after a cold start - it hangs up on the bios screen, then postcode shows 3F and bios completely resets. Strangely, if you use last known good config, it boots without a hitch afterwards. Does anyone have the same problem?



Where is the CCX OC option? Also I can't even get my board to attempt anything over stock boost clocks with PBO. On F50 bios it stops dead st 4.17ghz and F42 it at least hits 4.2

EDIT: just got it to show up, had to flash the bios 3 times and tell it to flash the backup bios too


----------



## ribosome

tsamolotoff said:


> It's not weird, it's LLC at work. Just set SOC LLC to extreme if you want to see the same voltage in monitoring as you set it in the bios. High VSOC is not weird for some CPUs, I know several people who could not get their 3900x or 3700x stable at 1900 IF clock even with high VSOC or VDDG


The reason I ask is because the behavior seemed to change at one point, and I felt like I needed higher SOC voltage to compensate. This happened right around the time of the update to 1.0.0.3 ABBA, but also I had just accidentally booted at 1.5 VSOC and ran Windows for about 10 minutes before I noticed. So I didn't know whether I had damaged the chip, or if it was just the BIOS update, or if I was just imagining things.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Loosenut said:


> I actually thought it was just me and figured I had unstable memory despite running the same timings as I always had without issue. ended up raising my vsoc to 1.2 then set llc to turbo


Did it fix it? I was thinking I might have fumbled re-entering some settings (or that my mod made something very wrong), but it seems to be some sort of bug. Shame, it was nice not to apply OC this each time system was booted.


----------



## mati865

The latest BIOS on Gigabyte's site is F50a dated 2019/11/08. Silent rollback?
There is really a lot to improve regarding update transparency.


----------



## leoxtxt

mati865 said:


> The latest BIOS on Gigabyte's site is F50a dated 2019/11/08. Silent rollback?
> There is really a lot to improve regarding update transparency.


I flashed the F50 a couple of days ago, now i'm a little bit worried...


----------



## mati865

leoxtxt said:


> I flashed the F50 a couple of days ago, now i'm a little bit worried...



I have been running on F6 version since they launched it (and removed shortly after) and moved to F42e this month.
During that time I haven't noticed new bugs (other than those affecting other versions) but yeah with Gigabyte you never know what is wrong and whether you should revert or not.


----------



## Echoa

mati865 said:


> I have been running on F6 version since they launched it (and removed shortly after) and moved to F42e this month.
> During that time I haven't noticed new bugs (other than those affecting other versions) but yeah with Gigabyte you never know what is wrong and whether you should revert or not.


I'm just sticking with 42e for now as it gives better boost clocks for me and seems fairly stable, F50 would be nice if I wanted the new OCing bits.


----------



## Benz

Umm... Just yesterday there was still a BIOS revision F50 on the web and now we have F50a again.

What the f*** is going on?! Can't follow this bull**** anymore...


----------



## ShogoXT

I'm using f50 currently on the 3950x. The fan curves seem to be going a little crazy. Then again I immediately was cranking streaming tests out.


----------



## Myzrael

I'm on F50, the one they pulled. I noticed they fixed default cppc behaviour, ccx overclock works ok (nice addition). ram overclock is as stable as before. rgb fusion page in bios is different (very basic compared to the old one, seems messed up, not that i care about rgb anyway, i always turn it off). i suspect they want to iron out some quirks here and there, i don't think the bios is dangerous anyway, i haven't noticed strange voltages or things like that, performances are as usual. But would be nice gigabyte to be more clear about its update plans honestly.


----------



## Loosenut

tsamolotoff said:


> Did it fix it? I was thinking I might have fumbled re-entering some settings (or that my mod made something very wrong), but it seems to be some sort of bug. Shame, it was nice not to apply OC this each time system was booted.


I thought I did but sadly it is still present. I honestly didn't think brute forcing it was going to improve it


----------



## Spy

2019/11/27 Gigabyte reup F50 bios with suffix n
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f50_n.zip


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Well i hope they ll release final version some day


----------



## tsamolotoff

CCX mode still not fixed, it's hanging up on cold boot as it was in the original F50


----------



## Myzrael

Yeah same issues as before, ccx not fixed. RGB ui (i don't care, but...) still messed up. Also, i had to deal with a lot of quirks with the fans, some fan curve settings are incorrectly displayed if you don't make them refresh changing page (for example selecting another fan from the drop down to make the ui reload). So you think you have everything set up, but when you save and reboot you find yourself with different values from what the bios displayed. Very annoying and a bit dangerous too, i hope it doesn't impact other settings too (i don't think it does, it's just qfan a bit messy). Could be a problem of the "apply to" button, i don't know, the behaviour is quite messy, it's difficult to isolate the issue. F42e was more refined, i'll stick to that for now, waiting for a better F50 revision.


----------



## Hequaqua

CCX seems fine for me...at least what I've tested so far:


----------



## tsamolotoff

Hequaqua said:


> CCX seems fine for me...at least what I've tested so far:


Well, it initially works but after turning the PC off (not rebooting or hibernating, as windows 10 does if you don't turn it off) it hangs up at bios initialization screen (with postcode 02 or 20), then it resets, hangs up before even the screen lights up with 3F postcode (which is usually indicating some problems with memory OC) and after it it cyclically resets with the classic F9 code (super bad memory) and then bios resets to default. What's more interesting, if you press del after it finally boots, re-apply the same profile, it works until next shutdown


----------



## smoke2

Im unable to fit Aorus 7 board into my R5 case.
The problem is the backplate.
If the backplate is fitted whole in the case the upper holes not fit for the screws.
The all screws can be fitted only when the bottom of the backplate overcome the metal edge of the case, but then backplate looks askewed from the profile.

Am I doing something wrong or the backplate is incorrectly made?


----------



## Hequaqua

tsamolotoff said:


> Well, it initially works but after turning the PC off (not rebooting or hibernating, as windows 10 does if you don't turn it off) it hangs up at bios initialization screen (with postcode 02 or 20), then it resets, hangs up before even the screen lights up with 3F postcode (which is usually indicating some problems with memory OC) and after it it cyclically resets with the classic F9 code (super bad memory) and then bios resets to default. What's more interesting, if you press del after it finally boots, re-apply the same profile, it works until next shutdown


Hmnmmmm.....I was running it that way last night....shut computer off....no issues. I don't used hibernation or sleep...so no idea. 

I'll test some more when I get some time. I just moved everything into a new case...so testing for leaks. :thumb:


----------



## mati865

smoke2 said:


> Im unable to fit Aorus 7 board into my R5 case.
> The problem is the backplate.
> If the backplate is fitted whole in the case the upper holes not fit for the screws.
> The all screws can be fitted only when the bottom of the backplate overcome the metal edge of the case, but then backplate looks askewed from the profile.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or the backplate is incorrectly made?



Backplate has slightly wrong dimensions but it's not the biggest issue with this board.


----------



## smoke2

mati865 said:


> smoke2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im unable to fit Aorus 7 board into my R5 case.
> The problem is the backplate.
> If the backplate is fitted whole in the case the upper holes not fit for the screws.
> The all screws can be fitted only when the bottom of the backplate overcome the metal edge of the case, but then backplate looks askewed from the profile.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or the backplate is incorrectly made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backplate has slightly wrong dimensions but it's not the biggest issue with this board.
Click to expand...

Should I fit the backplate that bottom overcome through the edge of the case? What is the biggest issue of the board?


----------



## nangu

tsamolotoff said:


> Well, it initially works but after turning the PC off (not rebooting or hibernating, as windows 10 does if you don't turn it off) it hangs up at bios initialization screen (with postcode 02 or 20), then it resets, hangs up before even the screen lights up with 3F postcode (which is usually indicating some problems with memory OC) and after it it cyclically resets with the classic F9 code (super bad memory) and then bios resets to default. What's more interesting, if you press del after it finally boots, re-apply the same profile, it works until next shutdown



I have the X570 Master, but had a similar problem with CCX OC when first implemented in GB Bios, I was unable to post and continuous cmos resets. I solved that by disabling Core Performance Boost on the Advanced CPU settings. May be you could check that on your board.


----------



## laxu

I am getting an issue with F50 BIOS where the computer refuses to start up after sleep sometimes. No lights or anything. Only way to fix it is to take out the battery for about 30 minutes. I only figured this out after finding some old post where someone else had the same problem.

Any ideas how to fix this for good other than try older BIOS? It can work fine for weeks and suddenly just won’t do anything.


----------



## DTmaik

Did anyone here manage to get the eco mode show up in Ryzen master on this board? I set PBO to enabled in the XFR enhancement and AMD overclocking but it just doesn't show up at all. Tried legit everything I can think of. According to the guides you just simply need to put PBO to enabled from auto but that just doesn't work for me. I have a 3900x+F50 bios


----------



## mati865

smoke2 said:


> Should I fit the backplate that bottom overcome through the edge of the case? What is the biggest issue of the board?



I could make it fit by pushing it hard against the case but it's pretty bad workaround.


After spending some time in sleep state memory voltage resets to 1.2 V so if you apply X.M.P. or OC it manually you will get crash because memory is unstable when you wake it up.
Some common OC options are absent.

Gigabyte software for Windows is really bad and you cannot RGB from it with recent BIOS versions.
SOC voltage control is buggy.
With recent BIOS versions it doesn't happen often but when sound amplifier doesn't work you have to cut off the motherboard from power for few seconds.





laxu said:


> I am getting an issue with F50 BIOS where the computer refuses to start up after sleep sometimes. No lights or anything. Only way to fix it is to take out the battery for about 30 minutes. I only figured this out after finding some old post where someone else had the same problem.
> 
> Any ideas how to fix this for good other than try older BIOS? It can work fine for weeks and suddenly just won’t do anything.



This bug exists at least since F5 BIOS. When you are in sleep state for long enough, memory voltage will reset to 1.2 V while keeping configured timings. It makes memory unstable and the OS crashes. I'm not sure why it cannot boot afterwards but I guess it keeps too low voltage.
You can use CMOS reset button instead of taking out the battery.


----------



## Maracus

Any real point upgrading from F42e to F50?


----------



## laxu

mati865 said:


> This bug exists at least since F5 BIOS. When you are in sleep state for long enough, memory voltage will reset to 1.2 V while keeping configured timings. It makes memory unstable and the OS crashes. I'm not sure why it cannot boot afterwards but I guess it keeps too low voltage.
> You can use CMOS reset button instead of taking out the battery.


That’s pretty ridiculous for a mobo that has been on the market all this time. I tried CMOS reset but it didn’t seem to work. Do you have to hold the button down or something?


----------



## mati865

laxu said:


> That’s pretty ridiculous for a mobo that has been on the market all this time. I tried CMOS reset but it didn’t seem to work. Do you have to hold the button down or something?



You should unplug the power (or use ON/OFF switch on PSU) and hold reset CMOS button for few seconds.


----------



## switters1

*BDie 3733 and up*



Myzrael said:


> Guys is there someone that got bdie stable at 3733 (or even 3800) fast 1usmus preset on this board? i always get an error after ~15 min if i use dram calculator suggested settings.


 Hey! New to the forum but have followed for years. I'm running the NEO 3800 14-16-16-36. Using F41C I've used XMP with no issues. In fact I tightened the timings using DRAM Calc 1.62, to the 3733 Fast generated timings, with no issue. Tested >1000% with Memtest64 for both sets of timings. The issue that brought me here was any BIOS newer than F41 left me flat regarding RAM stability, and my 3900X seems to be stuck at a max clock of 4.175. I'm reading more regarding the boost behavior in hopes of resolution.


----------



## Echoa

switters1 said:


> Hey! New to the forum but have followed for years. I'm running the NEO 3800 14-16-16-36. Using F41C I've used XMP with no issues. In fact I tightened the timings using DRAM Calc 1.62, to the 3733 Fast generated timings, with no issue. Tested >1000% with Memtest64 for both sets of timings. The issue that brought me here was any BIOS newer than F41 left me flat regarding RAM stability, and my 3900X seems to be stuck at a max clock of 4.175. I'm reading more regarding the boost behavior in hopes of resolution.


So far from what I can tell and research is that Ryzen 3k responds to temperature more than anything. Even without PBO it'll boost better just dropping temps and sometimes PBO can actually hurt your boosting. YMMV but for me its best to just leave everything stock and cool best I can


----------



## LesPaulLover

"DEBUG LED ERROR CODE: 00" anyone know what this means? It is NOT listed in the manual nor on GB's website.

I'm rebuilding my old gaming PC to give to my nephew as an Xmas Gift and when I powered it on today I'm met with no fanspin, all LED lights ARE COMING ON and the rig won't even post.

Only new components in the system are a GTX 1660 SUPER and a Rosewill PHOTON 650w PSU (gold efficiency, rated 7.8 by johnnyguru)


----------



## leoxtxt

LesPaulLover said:


> "DEBUG LED ERROR CODE: 00" anyone know what this means? It is NOT listed in the manual nor on GB's website.
> 
> I'm rebuilding my old gaming PC to give to my nephew as an Xmas Gift and when I powered it on today I'm met with no fanspin, all LED lights ARE COMING ON and the rig won't even post.
> 
> Only new components in the system are a GTX 1660 SUPER and a Rosewill PHOTON 650w PSU (gold efficiency, rated 7.8 by johnnyguru)


Did you check the status LEDs ?


----------



## Spankmaster

Hi all, just wondering if anybody has same strange behaviour with Boost on F50 Bios. Allcore never exceeds 4000 MHz with Ryzen 3600X on CB15 since I'm on F50. Points dropped from 1640 to 1590 on multicore test compared to F4x Bios.
Actually worst boost performance I've ever had with any other Bios für Ryzen 3000.
Nothing serious but strange anyway, Bios set up same as before, only difference is that I installed the newest Ryzen chipset driver from AMD homepage. Might be the root cause???
Would be good to hear some feedback, thanks.


----------



## MacMus

Does this board still have issues with external Sound Card?

I have external soundcar which i want to use with this mobo.


----------



## Maracus

MacMus said:


> Does this board still have issues with external Sound Card?
> 
> I have external soundcar which i want to use with this mobo.


Think it was more to do with the on board sound that was a problem on Rev 1.0. I have a soundblaster Zx and have had no issues.


----------



## MacMus

I have AE-9 .. so i want it to work without problems...

i want to go with extreme variant what are the differences to master?




Maracus said:


> Think it was more to do with the on board sound that was a problem on Rev 1.0. I have a soundblaster Zx and have had no issues.


So sound card on master rev.10 is a problem ? or external card on that board is a problem...?

I'm still debating between master and extreme cause i would definitely use that pcie x1.0 slot .. are m.2 on master same share configuration with sata ?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Maracus said:


> Think it was more to do with the on board sound that was a problem on Rev 1.0. I have a soundblaster Zx and have had no issues.


The predecessor from gigabyte with x370 was rubbish and had indeed problems with my zxr card, but this one has none.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Has anybody experienced problems with undervolting the cpu? Does it help keeping cpu cool or is it rather worse regarding performance?


----------



## leoxtxt

Whatisthisfor said:


> Has anybody experienced problems with undervolting the cpu? Does it help keeping cpu cool or is it rather worse regarding performance?


In my case (3900X stock) with 0.1v undervolt i managed to lower my temps (by 3-4 degrees) improving the MT performance.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

leoxtxt said:


> In my case (3900X stock) with 0.1v undervolt i managed to lower my temps (by 3-4 degrees) improving the MT performance.


Tx, i undervolt CPU for 0,08V currently. Also i switched back the CPU LLC from Extreme to Turbo. Extreme did overshoot voltage i had higher temps up to 76° Celsius. With CPU LLC on Turbo and undervolting, now tems are much cooler max 60° Celsius. I have LLC SOC still on extreme, because i thought, it could help with Ram overclocking, but will try Turbo too.


----------



## reaver83

Anyone else had issues with fitment of the X470 Gaming 7 not fitting into some cases with the backplate on, or in my case, the Monoblock backplate conflicting with the backplate on the motherboard? I got the Bitspower Monoblock, but wonder if the EK Monoblock had similar fitment issues.


----------



## mati865

It's a common issue (you can search this thread and reddit) affecting many different cases.


----------



## reaver83

Also, haass anyone had issues where the LED's have gone out on the Revision 1.0 boards? The strip to the right of the Memory lost Green, the Aorus Logo lost Red, one of the Memory slots lost Blue, and the strip under the top PCI-E slot also lost blue. I'm to the point where I just turned the RGB off on the board completely!


----------



## THUMPer1

reaver83 said:


> Also, haass anyone had issues where the LED's have gone out on the Revision 1.0 boards? The strip to the right of the Memory lost Green, the Aorus Logo lost Red, one of the Memory slots lost Blue, and the strip under the top PCI-E slot also lost blue. I'm to the point where I just turned the RGB off on the board completely!


Yeah I just turn mine off. But as far as I know they all work. Probably because I never used them. hah


----------



## reaver83

THUMPer1 said:


> Yeah I just turn mine off. But as far as I know they all work. Probably because I never used them. hah


I wouldn't, but if I paid the RGB tax for them to be on it, they should ALL work properly! it started out as just the strip beside the Memory slots, but one by one, they started dropping LED's. Wonder if it has anything to do with overclocking and playing with voltages, but I would think the onboard controller should have been on a separate power rail.


----------



## Myzrael

reaver83 said:


> Also, haass anyone had issues where the LED's have gone out on the Revision 1.0 boards? The strip to the right of the Memory lost Green, the Aorus Logo lost Red, one of the Memory slots lost Blue, and the strip under the top PCI-E slot also lost blue. I'm to the point where I just turned the RGB off on the board completely!


I've seen issues with rgb on latest bios F50, i don't care about rgb, i always turn it off anyway, but could be a sw issue.


----------



## tsamolotoff

It seems my CCX woes were UEFI related - as soon as I converted my NVME to GPT, the problem disappeared. Ah well, sometimes it's bad to be a IT-conservative caveman


----------



## Whatisthisfor

tsamolotoff said:


> It seems my CCX woes were UEFI related - as soon as I converted my NVME to GPT, the problem disappeared. Ah well, sometimes it's bad to be a IT-conservative caveman


Always go risk, then you know you have the newest ;-)


----------



## rico416

Hequaqua said:


> Glad you finally got what you were looking for! :thumb:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> I have a small issue/question.
> 
> I'm doing some static core clock testing and have noticed something a bit odd.
> 
> If I set my Vcore voltage to 1.275v in the bios....under load it moves a bit up and down, normal. My VID voltage never goes above 1.1v. This was all with the core set to 4100mhz. These settings passed all my benchmarks that I use for the bios testing.
> 
> I tried 4200mhz and it crashed running CB20, again, same voltage readings on both Vcore and VID.
> 
> So I thought, I'll just use Ryzen Master to set the voltage, if it were to pass, I'll restart and set the Vcore. I put in 4200mhz with 1.28125v. As soon as I did, the VID jumps to 1.288 in HWiNFO. Again, it fails CB20. So I try 1.2875v. VID jumps to 1.288 in HWiNFO. It passed CB20.
> 
> So, I restart, set the Vcore to 1.2875. Once in Windows...again the VID is showing 1.1v max. Vcore is moving as normal. Fails CB20. If I pull up RM, and set it again, VID moves to the 1.288v. It passes CB20.
> 
> Is it me...or is this a bit odd behavior?
> 
> EDIT: Added some screen shots to show what I'm talking about....lol
> 
> HWiNFO
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297556
> 
> 
> 
> CB20 Fail
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO Ryzen Master
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB20 Pass
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297562





Any updates for a solution with this? I'm experiencing the *exact* situation with my 3600X.


----------



## Hequaqua

rico416 said:


> Any updates for a solution with this? I'm experiencing the *exact* situation with my 3600X.


Nope....I don't think it's a big issue though....system seems happy as a lark at 4.2 static with 1.275v set in the bios.


----------



## ribosome

tsamolotoff said:


> Despite the fact that there's nothing interesting in the changelog, F50 actually contains CCX OC (and it's working perfectly, now I can live in peace)
> 
> Here's the usual mod (Unlocked CBS options, spread spectrum etc) - https://yadi.sk/d/7kXZ3FhK7b3CwA
> 
> After one day: Sometimes motherboard throws a fit (if CCX OC is employed) after a cold start - it hangs up on the bios screen, then postcode shows 3F and bios completely resets. Strangely, if you use last known good config, it boots without a hitch afterwards. Does anyone have the same problem?


How exactly do you install this mod? Q-Flash says it's not a valid BIOS file, and when I try to run efiflash.exe Windows says "this app can't run on your PC."


----------



## tsamolotoff

ribosome said:


> How exactly do you install this mod? Q-Flash says it's not a valid BIOS file, and when I try to run efiflash.exe Windows says "this app can't run on your PC."


You need a bootable DOS USB stick, it does not run from windows. Q-Flash won't flash it because the checksum is wrong (supplied efiflash ... forgets to check that  ). After you get the USB stick prepped, you just copy the files onto it, then boot from it and flash it via command line (something in the vein of efiflash F50.mod). It will reboot automatically after the flashing process is done.


----------



## ribosome

tsamolotoff said:


> You need a bootable DOS USB stick, it does not run from windows. Q-Flash won't flash it because the checksum is wrong (supplied efiflash ... forgets to check that  ). After you get the USB stick prepped, you just copy the files onto it, then boot from it and flash it via command line (something in the vein of efiflash F50.mod). It will reboot automatically after the flashing process is done.


Awesome, thanks. I'm hoping that disabling spread spectrum might let me run at a lower vSOC. Currently I have to run it at like 1.18V otherwise my computer will just randomly reboot.


----------



## Maracus

ribosome said:


> Awesome, thanks. I'm hoping that disabling spread spectrum might let me run at a lower vSOC. Currently I have to run it at like 1.18V otherwise my computer will just randomly reboot.


That seems unusually high, what memory do you have and how much have you overclocked it?


----------



## ribosome

Maracus said:


> That seems unusually high, what memory do you have and how much have you overclocked it?


I have two kits (four dimms total) 8 GB/dimm G.Skill Ripjaws V with XMP profile at 3200 MT/s CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GVR), overclocked to 3800 CL16. It's Samsung B-die. I needed that high vSOC with one kit/two dimms as well.

I can't find BCLK spread spectrum in the modded BIOS, but I found SB spread spectrum and I tried disabling that, but it didn't help. I just tried running a memtest on 30 GB, 24 threads and again my system rebooted some decent way through it (I didn't see when exactly it happened). Is that the right one, or should I be looking for a BCLK spread spectrum?

Here are my current settings. It's pretty much exactly what 1usmus's dram calculator gives for 3800 safe with my configuration. When I have the high vSOC (again around 1.18 V, so not like it is here but that's the only thing that's different) my system doesn't reset spontaneously, and I've run memtest up to 800% per thread with no errors. It's very strange that I can run memtest with no errors apart from the whole system spontaneously crashing. It's not even as though Windows bluescreens or anything, it's more like I just quickly toggled the switch on the power supply.










I also have DRAM power down mode disabled.
I'm wondering if any changing any of these settings might help. Disabling global c-state control perhaps? (Edit: That didn't work. Disabling cool n' quiet didn't work either. Setting PS idle control to typical current idle didn't work either)


----------



## laxu

What settings would you suggest if I want to get the most out of my 3700X? I have it on a 280mm Corsair H115i AIO and I have already tightened my RAM settings to 3600 MHz CL15.

I am severely confused by the PBO/auto OC etc BIOS settings (F50 BIOS) available as this is my first AMD platform in years and can't seem to find a good guide to get me through what to set here and Ryzen Master settings are not any clearer to me. I wonder if I could get a bit more performance without much change in temps.


----------



## ribosome

Anyone have any suggestions for me? Or should I just give up and run at high vSOC?


----------



## Maracus

ribosome said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for me? Or should I just give up and run at high vSOC?


Sorry been at work, yeah that SoC voltage should be fine as the max safe recommended is 1.2v.


----------



## tsamolotoff

ribosome said:


> I can't find BCLK spread spectrum in the modded BIOS, but I found SB spread spectrum and I tried disabling that, but it didn't help. I just tried running a memtest on 30 GB, 24 threads and again my system rebooted some decent way through it (I didn't see when exactly it happened). Is that the right one, or should I be looking for a BCLK spread spectrum?


It's either disabled by default or not needed, I've ran the CPU at 102.6 bclk with no issues either for SATA SSDs or NVME stick. Not sure how either Spread spectrum can be related to VSoC overvoltage or memory stability. For me, VSOC is always at 1.10V (sans droop) if XMP is enabled, less than 1V if it's off. The system is stable either way.


----------



## ribosome

Thanks guys. Honestly I've given up trying to run at 1900 FCLK. I think I've tried just about everything to get it to run stable at 1.125 Vsoc and it just won't. I'm not terribly comfortable running it close to 1.2 V. As far as I can tell that number is a guess which comes from 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen. I'm not sure why people are assuming that voltage is still safe. We've seen that the commonly assumed 1.325 Vcore for CPU overclocks isn't as safe as previously thought.

I just switched to the calculator's 3600 fast timings at 1:1 (with GDM on) and I get pretty close to the same performance, plus I'm running at closer to 1.08 Vsoc (it strangely refuses to set 1.1 V for some reason). I just passed a memory test at 1000% per thread and I have no issues with random resets.


----------



## tsamolotoff

-- We've seen that the commonly assumed 1.325 Vcore for CPU overclocks isn't as safe as previously thought.
I've been running at 1.35V with no issue, it's just some people who are either running Prime95 small fft as their dayjob or some scaremongers at reddit who don't even own Ryzen to know what's causing degradation and what is not. My CPU routinely runs at 1.36+ V in full auto, so it's not an issue from AMD's point of view. 

-- It strangely refuses to set 1.1 V for some reason
'Some reason' is LLC, as I already said. If you set it to Extreme (VSOC), it'll be exactly 1.1V


----------



## ribosome

tsamolotoff said:


> -- We've seen that the commonly assumed 1.325 Vcore for CPU overclocks isn't as safe as previously thought.
> I've been running at 1.35V with no issue, it's just some people who are either running Prime95 small fft as their dayjob or some scaremongers at reddit who don't even own Ryzen to know what's causing degradation and what is not. My CPU routinely runs at 1.36+ V in full auto, so it's not an issue from AMD's point of view.
> 
> -- It strangely refuses to set 1.1 V for some reason
> 'Some reason' is LLC, as I already said. If you set it to Extreme (VSOC), it'll be exactly 1.1V


No, I have tried extreme and it still wants to run at 1.08V. I've had the same issue at 1.125V. But I've been able to set 1.15V and it'll stick exactly at that voltage.

I've also had an issue with this board where I set a higher Vsoc and it _still_ wants to run at ~1.08 to 1.1, and I have to cold boot and toggle my power supply to get it to stick.

Sometimes if the board clears CMOS due to an unstable configuration it'll reset the clock to 12:00 AM, but not always. 

I think my board is just weird. I tried replacing the battery and that hasn't changed anything.


----------



## tsamolotoff

--and I have to cold boot and toggle my power supply to get it to stick.
That's a prerequisite, you can't change LLC settings and some voltages (like CLDO) without powering down your machine first. It's not a bug, it's how it works (same is true for SMT on/off and some other settings)

--Sometimes if the board clears CMOS due to an unstable configuration it'll reset the clock to 12:00 AM, but not always.
If you did not disable automatic bios switch, please do that (the board automatically switches to the secondary bios if it fails to boot (or if the Moon phase and Saturn's orbit are in alignment)), there's two switches near RAM slot that allow you to disable this "feature"


----------



## arkantos91

Hi guys, I've updated to F50 bios (I'm still on 2700X) and had to manually tune again the timings/settings of my memory which is Kingston HX440C19PB3K2/16 because XMP profile 1 (4000 Mhz) and 2 (3600 Mhz) are not stable.

I did the same when I was on the previous bios (F50a), using DRAM Calculator v1.5.1 and aiming at 3200 MHz "safe settings", loading up the html file generated with Typhoon.

Now I downloaded DRAM Calculator v1.7.0 and the very same html file with the same "safe settings" yields rather different values, which bothers me because I don't understand why.

One of the most evident examples is that the TRC value went from 44 to 74 and the main timings i.e. TCL, TRCDWR, TRCDRD, TRP, TRAS went from 14/14/14/14/30 to 14/16/17/17/34. Basically only the TCL stayed the same.

What should I do? Just stay with the new settings provided by the latest dram calculator (granted the timings are higher, so worse than before) or should I try using the old timings and see what happens?

Should I expect any noticeable difference or is it just a waste of time? Can anyone explain why I have different values providing the same values to dram calculator different versions?


----------



## Myzrael

arkantos91 said:


> Hi guys, I've updated to F50 bios (I'm still on 2700X) and had to manually tune again the timings/settings of my memory which is Kingston HX440C19PB3K2/16 because XMP profile 1 (4000 Mhz) and 2 (3600 Mhz) are not stable.
> 
> I did the same when I was on the previous bios (F50a), using DRAM Calculator v1.5.1 and aiming at 3200 MHz "safe settings", loading up the html file generated with Typhoon.
> 
> Now I downloaded DRAM Calculator v1.7.0 and the very same html file with the same "safe settings" yields rather different values, which bothers me because I don't understand why.
> 
> One of the most evident examples is that the TRC value went from 44 to 74 and the main timings i.e. TCL, TRCDWR, TRCDRD, TRP, TRAS went from 14/14/14/14/30 to 14/16/17/17/34. Basically only the TCL stayed the same.
> 
> What should I do? Just stay with the new settings provided by the latest dram calculator (granted the timings are higher, so worse than before) or should I try using the old timings and see what happens?
> 
> Should I expect any noticeable difference or is it just a waste of time? Can anyone explain why I have different values providing the same values to dram calculator different versions?


if older timings are tighter and stable i see no reason not using them.

Has anyone been able to get 32gb (8*4) bdie stable at fast preset 3600 mhz or above guys? at reasonable voltage ofc. if yes can you share please? thank you


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Does anybody has probs with WOL? I did enable it in BIOS, disable Erp and checked in Windows, that wake on magic packet is enabled. But the PC doesnt start up when i send the magic packet over the lan to the PC.


----------



## Hequaqua

OK.....I need some input.

Here is the situation......

I recently had a issue with my water pump.....when I say issue it was only that the molex plug pins got knocked out of the adapter. While the pump was a bit borked, it was always running when the computer started. In fact had zero issues.....

I replaced the plug the other night....and restarted the computer.....the bios hadn't been reset, nothing was changed in Win10, and no changes in the bios.....the computer would get to the Aorus screen, and either just go black, or it would say, "Preparing Automatic Repair". That screen would go black...and it would go through the whole thing again....then the monitors would shut off, computer running(as well as the pump), and nothing. If I cleared the CMOS, I could get back into Windows, of course at default values.

So...I thought maybe the Windows Boot Manager of the disk was borked....or perhaps the bios. I did a Win10 refresh.....booted with defaults. Rebooted, changed just the Multiplier from 36 to 42. Same issue. Cleared CMOS rebooted, flashed the same bios version(F50). I was able to get into Windows again....at defaults. Tried changing just the core voltage, leaving the multiplier on Auto. Same result. At this point I was about to pull my hair out......lol

So, I did a full system tear down....put it all back together....did a clean install of Windows on the main drive(left the other 3 disconnected)....Booted into Windows at defaults. Rebooted...loaded up the saved bios settings([email protected], [email protected]). Same result. Cleared CMOS....loaded up the saved bios, but changed the core voltage and multiplier to Auto. Booted into Windows at defaults clocks/voltage, ram was as the 3666 settings. I was like WTH?....lol

So I rebooted....loaded up Ryzen Master, set the core clocks to [email protected], ram at 3666. RM restarted....ran fine. 

It seems like if I touch anything on the CPU side, other than ram speed/timings....it just loops until I get a black screen. I will say with the defaults, voltages look "normal" and it runs and boosts to 4.4 on some cores, and voltages drop when idle. 

Strange.....anyone have any ideas/clues/help?

I've attached a screen shot of the system with the Ryzen Masters settings running.



Spoiler


----------



## smoke2

Im owning this board paired with 3700x and during gaming with stock cooler my average temp is 79 degrees and maximum is 89 degrees according to Hwinfo.
Is it pretty normal or too high?


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...it seems my issues have been resolved! 

I put a ticket in with Gigabyte last week. They responded today with a new beta bios. I flashed the new one, it went into automatic repair, restarted, booted into Windows(default values). Put in my [email protected], booted right into Windows. Restarted, put in my timings for 3666CL16...booted into Windows. Voltages look normal. Seems to be working great so far. 

WTG Gigabyte!:thumb:


----------



## Myzrael

Hequaqua said:


> Well...it seems my issues have been resolved!
> 
> I put a ticket in with Gigabyte last week. They responded today with a new beta bios. I flashed the new one, it went into automatic repair, restarted, booted into Windows(default values). Put in my [email protected], booted right into Windows. Restarted, put in my timings for 3666CL16...booted into Windows. Voltages look normal. Seems to be working great so far.
> 
> WTG Gigabyte!:thumb:


Interesting, is it a new version? Like F51?


----------



## Hequaqua

Myzrael said:


> Interesting, is it a new version? Like F51?


Yes, it's a beta though. F51C

It's too big to upload here.

I've uploaded it to my Google Drive though.

X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI.zip F51C


----------



## zevot

Hequaqua said:


> Yes, it's a beta though. F51C
> 
> It's too big to upload here.
> 
> I've uploaded it to my Google Drive though.
> 
> X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI.zip F51C


Thank you for sharing. Now I can see the DIMM temps when using the two optimal slots. That has been broken for a while. So far, memory seems more stable for me vs F50.


----------



## Hequaqua

zevot said:


> Thank you for sharing. Now I can see the DIMM temps when using the two optimal slots. That has been broken for a while. So far, memory seems more stable for me vs F50.


Cool. I've been stable with my memory([email protected]) on just all the bios releases, once I moved to Zen2.


----------



## zevot

Hequaqua said:


> Cool. I've been stable with my memory([email protected]) on just all the bios releases, once I moved to Zen2.


That is a good result for the memory. I was able to get my dual rank 32gb kit to 3733 CL16 but I have to run 1.48v for it to be stable.


----------



## Hequaqua

zevot said:


> That is a good result for the memory. I was able to get my dual rank 32gb kit to 3733 CL16 but I have to run 1.48v for it to be stable.


This kit is rated 3466CL16.....It would barely run that on Zen+. Pretty happy with it though. I have another rig that is running some cheap Olyo(sp) that is rated at 3000, it will run 3400 on the 2600X rig. Takes time to fiddle with it. TBH in all my testing, it really didn't seem to make a huge difference in anything but memory testing. 

Here is a sheet of some testing I did with different speeds, voltages, etc.

Synthetics
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JMmIv-8QbKg4vCq_tmhEmyXjNiN3jGx1NV9ZDrHB_ao/edit?usp=sharing

Games
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1E-vPodOrTKKYZTjPZ9RX4Qc3v7Xdv9t-nXty6feP9X0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## RobrPatty

Hequaqua said:


> Yes, it's a beta though. F51C
> 
> It's too big to upload here.
> 
> I've uploaded it to my Google Drive though.
> 
> X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI.zip F51C


Talked to Gigabyte support and here is what they said:


Dear customer,

We log on the link you have provided, it has no any information indicates it is Gigabyte official bios. It could be third party bios, we don't suggest update this bios to MB to avoid MB no longer able boot. 

Best regards,

GIGABYTE technical support team

BTW it was a link I provided


----------



## THUMPer1

RobrPatty said:


> Talked to Gigabyte support and here is what they said:
> 
> 
> Dear customer,
> 
> We log on the link you have provided, it has no any information indicates it is Gigabyte official bios. It could be third party bios, we don't suggest update this bios to MB to avoid MB no longer able boot.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> GIGABYTE technical support team
> 
> BTW it was a link I provided


They didn't bother LOOKING at the BIOS, they just looked at the link, if I had to guess. If he said he got it from GB, then I believe him. I'm sure their e-mail support is separate from their actual phone tech support.


----------



## Hequaqua

RobrPatty said:


> Talked to Gigabyte support and here is what they said:
> 
> 
> Dear customer,
> 
> We log on the link you have provided, it has no any information indicates it is Gigabyte official bios. It could be third party bios, we don't suggest update this bios to MB to avoid MB no longer able boot.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> GIGABYTE technical support team
> 
> BTW it was a link I provided


Yea, you caught me....I make bios' then post them all over the web to try and brick boards....lmao

















I would have posted it here but it was too big so had to use a external link. Yes, it's a Beta bios. 

Don't want to use it or trust me....then don't.

All I can say is that it did in fact come FROM Gigabyte and fixed my issues.



THUMPer1 said:


> They didn't bother LOOKING at the BIOS, they just looked at the link, if I had to guess. If he said he got it from GB, then I believe him. I'm sure their e-mail support is separate from their actual phone tech support.


Probably...if they would have downloaded and looked at it...they would have in fact seen that it came from Gigabyte. 

These boards have dual bios.....and you are able to flash either bios within Windows(just make sure you flip the switch on the motherboard to the correct bios you want flashed), although via bios is the best way.


----------



## RobrPatty

Oh I believe you Hequaqua. I'm just trying to get same beta bios for x470 Ultra gaming board. That's all.


----------



## Hequaqua

RobrPatty said:


> Oh I believe you Hequaqua. I'm just trying to get same beta bios for x470 Ultra gaming board. That's all.


There is a Rep who floats in and out of here....maybe hit him up. Can't remember his full user name...Matthew_GBT maybe....Matthew-GBT...maybe one of those.


----------



## RobrPatty

Thanks Hequaqua. Found rep and sent pm. Hopefully it will pan out.


----------



## Hequaqua

RobrPatty said:


> Thanks Hequaqua. Found rep and sent pm. Hopefully it will pan out.


Cool....good luck. :thumb:


----------



## pajdek

RobrPatty said:


> Thanks Hequaqua. Found rep and sent pm. Hopefully it will pan out.


Matthew_GBT dont work for GB anymore, afaik theres no GB representative here.


----------



## RobrPatty

pajdek said:


> Matthew_GBT dont work for GB anymore, afaik theres no GB representative here.


Thx for input pajdek. Guess only option left is esupport. No word so far.

edit: No go with esupport, damn.


----------



## sob0

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, you caught me....I make bios' then post them all over the web to try and brick boards....lmao
> 
> These boards have dual bios.....and you are able to flash either bios within Windows(just make sure you flip the switch on the motherboard to the correct bios you want flashed), although via bios is the best way.





Hequaqua said:


> Yea, you caught me....I make bios' then post them all over the web to try and brick boards....lmao
> 
> These boards have dual bios.....and you are able to flash either bios within Windows(just make sure you flip the switch on the motherboard to the correct bios you want flashed), although via bios is the best way.


I tried your bios version the same day you post it  

With dual bios I have no fear 
And thank you for posting it. 
It didn't solve my problem (but it isn't the same as your) but at least I tried.

Cheers.


----------



## Hequaqua

sob0 said:


> I tried your bios version the same day you post it
> 
> With dual bios I have no fear
> And thank you for posting it.
> It didn't solve my problem (but it isn't the same as your) but at least I tried.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks.

What kind of problem are you having? 

TBH this has been a very solid board for me.


----------



## sob0

Hequaqua said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What kind of problem are you having?
> 
> TBH this has been a very solid board for me.


Dropping voltage with PBO.
When I drop voltage with negative offset over 0.7V, the board change it in positive offset (=+0.7V). 
And if I set a positive voltage, for the board is negative, but with random value.
When PBO is ON, my board doesn't allow me to set V less than 1.4 under load.
So, with a negative offset of 0.7V (or more), I saw vcore over 1.49V.

This didn't happen if I turn PBO off. I can manually OC without issues.
Same with BCLK overclock. Offset works fine.
I don't know... is it ok to behave like this with PBO ?
From Ryzen Master I can set PBO and Offset voltage, but I want to digit it in my bios profile.


----------



## Hequaqua

sob0 said:


> Dropping voltage with PBO.
> When I drop voltage with negative offset over 0.7V, the board change it in positive offset (=+0.7V).
> And if I set a positive voltage, for the board is negative, but with random value.
> When PBO is ON, my board doesn't allow me to set V less than 1.4 under load.
> So, with a negative offset of 0.7V (or more), I saw vcore over 1.49V.
> 
> This didn't happen if I turn PBO off. I can manually OC without issues.
> Same with BCLK overclock. Offset works fine.
> I don't know... is it ok to behave like this with PBO ?
> From Ryzen Master I can set PBO and Offset voltage, but I want to digit it in my bios profile.


I can't answer that....I'll be honest here. I have never used PBO beyond a few benchmark runs. IMO it applies voltages that I think are extreme under certain loads, even though AMD and the MB mfgrs. say that is normal. This is my third Zen chip(1600/2600X/3700X), and I've always ran a static clock/voltage. I do have two other systems that have Gigabyte boards in them, and those both run stock. Other than increasing memory speed, I don't touch anything on them. 

I'm sure someone might chime in with their thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## sob0

Hequaqua said:


> :thumb:


Yup, I think that's the way for me too.
But I had bad luck with this chip, it's really voltage hungry over 4.1GhZ. Not worth going over.


----------



## pajdek

Anyone with 4x8 bdie's with 2700x can share their experience. Got 2x8 flarex 3200cl14 now, thinking on adding another 2x8 kit.


----------



## Spy

F51D bios released https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f51d.zip


----------



## Hequaqua

Spy said:


> F51D bios released https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f51d.zip


Thanks for the heads-up. I had just checked earlier this morning. 

Flashed and put my ram timings/voltages/etc....seems to work.

It doesn't have the newest AGESA though...1.0.0.4. If I had to guess this is probably a beta bios since it has a letter attached to it.


----------



## tsamolotoff

Flashed it as well, have not noticed anything really new (and memory compatibility was already good, in my opinion). Also, I found the root of my problems and probably a) a very stupid bug b) VRM controller-related hardware limitation. As I wrote on several pages back in 2019, I was plagued by CCX OC bugs after F50 released - in short, after you type in all the settings, save it, boot and then shut the system down, it won't go past the bios info screen (AMI Bios screen with the Entering setup... prompt etc) with postcode 02 (and then 3F, if you attempt to restart) displayed.

It seems it was not related to CSM, as I initially believed, but to something weird related to CPU voltage. For example, it boots just fine after powering off the system if you set the Vcore to 1.337, but it does not work with 1.343 (which I actually need). It works again for 1.35 and does not work for the next value, it works for 1.362 and does not for 1.369, it works for 1.375 and so on. It looks like some values are, let's say, "even", and the others are "odd", and one of those kind of values causes some glitches during the late stages of the cold booting process.


----------



## 1Spidy

Today I wanted to set an all core 4.2 GHz overclock on my 3950x after only using BPO before.

I set a static voltage of 1.331V which should be fine for 4.2 GHz. Maybe even a bit too high in combination with LLC on high.


Spoiler
















I have also set an all core multiplier of 40 just to make 100% sure it will boot and I can verify voltages in HWI. To my surprise the system behaved very odd and partially locked after boot. Luckily, I managed to open HWI and for a split second I could see an SVI2 Voltage of just 1.0 something volts, seconds later Windows crashed.


Back in BIOS I have changed the multiplier to 10 and booted again.
SVI2 is reporting only 1.025V. 



Spoiler
















I am really surprised it did boot to Windows at that voltage.
So what am I doing wrong? Any setting I have to change to get the voltage I set in BIOS?


----------



## tsamolotoff

--So what am I doing wrong? Any setting I have to change to get the voltage I set in BIOS?
What version of bios do you use? I had the same problem on the earlier, pre abba versions. It's possible to fix it by setting the voltage in AMD OC menu, but I'm not sure if LLC settings get applied if you choose that path.


----------



## 1Spidy

tsamolotoff said:


> --So what am I doing wrong? Any setting I have to change to get the voltage I set in BIOS?
> What version of bios do you use? I had the same problem on the earlier, pre abba versions. It's possible to fix it by setting the voltage in AMD OC menu, but I'm not sure if LLC settings get applied if you choose that path.



Oh I missed to write that. I am on F50. 

Will try the AMD OC menu


----------



## arkantos91

Hi guys, I've just installed latest chipset drivers for X470. I have a 2700X.

Now I have Ryzan balenced set in Windows power plan... should I leave it this way or change it to something else? Like balanced or max performance?


----------



## 1Spidy

tsamolotoff said:


> --So what am I doing wrong? Any setting I have to change to get the voltage I set in BIOS?
> What version of bios do you use? I had the same problem on the earlier, pre abba versions. It's possible to fix it by setting the voltage in AMD OC menu, but I'm not sure if LLC settings get applied if you choose that path.


 That worked, VID is now showing 1.331V but SVI2 is still reporting quite low voltage of just 1.25V. I'd expect 1.25V under full load but I am idling in Windows. 

SVI2 during Cinebench R20 is [email protected]





Spoiler
















That's what I get while idling with PBO. Is that spread between VID and SVI2 normal? 



Spoiler


----------



## Ceremony64

In case anyone is interested, here is my bios collection for this mainboard (VirusTotal results)

Keep in mind there are very old BIOS versions included, which are incompatible with some CPUs. Also a few of these are beta status (read: buggier than official releases).
I am not responsible if you **** things up.



Contained are the following BIOS versions and their corresponding builddate:

2018-03-06 *F2*
2018-03-14 *F3*
2018-05-10 *F4g*
2018-08-08 *F4*
2018-09-19 *F5*
2018-12-06 *F6e*
2018-12-24 *F6*
2019-01-17 *F7*
2019-01-25 *F8*
2019-04-16 *F30*
2019-05-06 *F31*
2019-05-16 *F40*
2019-07-22 *F41*
2019-07-31 *F42a*
2019-10-18 *F42e*
2019-11-08 *F50a*
2019-11-27 *F50*
2020-01-17 *F51c*
2020-04-28 *F51d*


----------



## tsamolotoff

1Spidy said:


> That worked, VID is now showing 1.331V but SVI2 is still reporting quite low voltage of just 1.25V. I'd expect 1.25V under full load but I am idling in Windows.
> 
> SVI2 during Cinebench R20 is [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I get while idling with PBO. Is that spread between VID and SVI2 normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


To be honest, I'm not sure what VID is actually displaying, it's always set at 1.1V for me. SVI TFN voltage is generally the correct one (also, there's even direct read from the controller in GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI-CF (IRF IR35204) section)


----------



## tsamolotoff

Was experimenting with 4x8 setup (3200 AES sticks and newer 3600 U4R sticks) during the isolation, trying to gauge how far it will go if zen3 is not as IF limited as the current gen. It's actually faster in some sparse matrix calculations which are 100% memory bound and weakly dependent on latency.


----------



## Hequaqua

tsamolotoff said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure what VID is actually displaying, it's always set at 1.1V for me. SVI TFN voltage is generally the correct one (also, there's even direct read from the controller in GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI-CF (IRF IR35204) section)


I'm running a static [email protected], and VID is always that as well. Everything else looks normal.


----------



## leoxtxt

No Ryzen 4XXX support X470 MBs.

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2020/05/07/the-exciting-future-of-amd-socket-am4


----------



## THUMPer1

Oh well. Lets hope some x570 boards come in stock. I'm looking at the x570 Aorus Pro non WIfi. But they may have something newer before then.


----------



## DTmaik

leoxtxt said:


> No Ryzen 4XXX support X470 MBs.
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2020/05/07/the-exciting-future-of-amd-socket-am4



take that with a grain of salt though, it shows that Zen² is not supported by B350/X370 boards which most boards do tho - same for X570 not supporting 1. gen Ryzen processors.

In the end it's up to Gigabyte to decide which MB get's zen³ compatibility and which doesn't (I really hope the X470 Gaming 7 wifi will get it though, considering it was their top of the line X470 board)


----------



## paih85

hi...anyone here got stable 3800 c16 fclk 1900 gdm off 1T? mine cant get free error tm5 v3 1usmus (20 cycle)


----------



## tsamolotoff

Set your CAD resistances to either 60-20-24-40 or 120-24-24-24 and see if it works. I use the latter with 3800CL15 gdm off


----------



## paih85

tsamolotoff said:


> Set your CAD resistances to either 60-20-24-40 or 120-24-24-24 and see if it works. I use the latter with 3800CL15 gdm off


thanks..it seems working. is it because of our board T-Topology? my friend with same ram kit & cpu with x570 motherboard can run exactly same latest calculator wihout any problem.


----------



## ribosome

I wonder if running a higher CAD resistance will allow me to run at a lower vSOC... or maybe the two have nothing to do with each other. My resistances are set to 24-20-24-24.

I'm still running at 1.2 vSOC since anything much lower than that causes resets when running at 1900 FCLK, as I've posted previously. I've noticed that this usually happens on I/O activity more so than during RAM stress. I can consistently cause it to happen within a few minutes at 1.125 vSOC using AIDA64 if I stress local disks along with my RAM and cache. I've also had this happen at 1866 FCLK with 1.125 vSOC.

I know Gigabyte even said that up to 1.3 vSOC was safe to run 24/7, but 1.2 still makes me nervous even though I've been running it for months with no discernible ill effect.

I'm just puzzled because it seems to be extremely rare for people to need to run their SOC voltage so high, as far as I've seen. I should mention I'm now on the latest BIOS F51D, which seems to have had no effect on this issue.


Sorry to be annoying about this, I just wish I knew why I need such a high voltage and if there was anything I could do to alleviate it.


----------



## paih85

tsamolotoff said:


> Set your CAD resistances to either 60-20-24-40 or 120-24-24-24 and see if it works. I use the latter with 3800CL15 gdm off


anyway what your procodt setting? mine cannot boot with 120-24-24-24.


----------



## tsamolotoff

paih85 said:


> thanks..it seems working. is it because of our board T-Topology? my friend with same ram kit & cpu with x570 motherboard can run exactly same latest calculator wihout any problem.


No, it actually helps all kinds of motherboards (and I'm not sure G7 is T-topology as it does 4466 2x8 and 4333 4x8 (which I managed to stabilize after 3 or 4 days of PAIN, while 4466 worked without any tinkering at all)). Real T-boards (like C6H) can't go above 4100 reliably, so it's something else, most probably.


----------



## tsamolotoff

paih85 said:


> anyway what your procodt setting? mine cannot boot with 120-24-24-24.


Depends on the config, I had it at 36.9 Ohm with two sticks and run at 48 (for 3800) or 43.8 (for 4333) with four e-die sticks (3200 LT and 3600 U4Rs). Going higher inevitably causes F9 and CMOS reset.


----------



## tsamolotoff

ribosome said:


> I'm just puzzled because it seems to be extremely rare for people to need to run their SOC voltage so high, as far as I've seen.


It's probably 100% CPU dependent, I know a guy who has a 3900x that could not reliably work at 1900 until he actually lowered one of IF voltages while keeping SoC voltage at stock 1.1V. Also, you might try the abovementioned CADs, but I doubt it'll help your decrease VSoC (it might get memory more stable, but not really IF-related stuff)


----------



## arkantos91

Hi guys, today something odd happened.

When I turned on my computer, system time was wrong (date was right) and then I suddenly noticed also motherboards leds were changed... in fact when I went into BIOS it said a reset was performed, like a clear CMOS.

I didn't do anything, nor I had a power loss last time I used my PC before today.

The board was bought new in june 2018 so I don't think it's the battery draining off (less than 2 years)... or can it be?

Should I worry? First time this thing is happening.


----------



## Myzrael

tsamolotoff said:


> Depends on the config, I had it at 36.9 Ohm with two sticks and run at 48 (for 3800) or 43.8 (for 4333) with four e-die sticks (3200 LT and 3600 U4Rs). Going higher inevitably causes F9 and CMOS reset.


You really push it to the limit, especially considering you use 4 sticks. Impressive work. May i ask you the voltages? pretty high i suppose


----------



## tsamolotoff

Myzrael said:


> You really push it to the limit, especially considering you use 4 sticks. Impressive work. May i ask you the voltages? pretty high i suppose


Not really, just a lot of grueling trial and error and sometimes, very rarely, educated guesses. I never tried lowering the voltages, I just set it at 1.49V, put a fan on top of sticks and keep the temperature below 50C (not that easy to do, actually, with Vega 56 @ 300+ W directly under the memory with bottom-up airflow case). I hoped all this work will pay off with zen3, but, haha, who knew what AMD had planned for us. Hopefully there will be some way to upgrade, although this announcement (and blithe and very lazy lie about EEPROM size limitations) was a downer for sure.


----------



## Myzrael

tsamolotoff said:


> Not really, just a lot of grueling trial and error and sometimes, very rarely, educated guesses. I never tried lowering the voltages, I just set it at 1.49V, put a fan on top of sticks and keep the temperature below 50C (not that easy to do, actually, with Vega 56 @ 300+ W directly under the memory with bottom-up airflow case). I hoped all this work will pay off with zen3, but, haha, who knew what AMD had planned for us. Hopefully there will be some way to upgrade, although this announcement (and blithe and very lazy lie about EEPROM size limitations) was a downer for sure.


Yeah that's a backstab from amd really, i hope the pressure from the community will make them change their plans but i doubt it


----------



## Ilias83

Hello,
I own this M/B two years now and I really cannot understand its behavior.
I bought it as an upgrade after RMA on my Gigabyte X370 Aorus Gaming 5 WiFi.
I had a Ryzen 7 1700 CPU and 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz (16-18-18) RAM that was working Stock 24/7 with no problem at all.
I just had to set RAM timings manually.

After the upgrade whatever I had tried I could not make RAM work @ 3200MHz with stock RAM Voltage @ 1.35v.

A couple of months ago I switched both CPU and RAM for a Ryzen 7 2700x and G.Skill Aegis 2x16GB 3000MHz (16-18-18) chip set of RAM that are actually Samsung B-Die!
I tried to overclock 2700x but I was unlucky as I needed 1.425 VCore for 4.2GHz. I could overclock RAM to 3200MHz with stock timings.
Enabling PBO was certain a way to get better CPU scores on benchmarks but it was loading the CPU with 1.5V.

Just yesterday I finally bought a Ryzen 9 3900X and I ended up with outstanding performance from my M/B.
I know that 3900X is not a CPU that you can easily overclock but M/B seems to regulate voltage perfectly and I managed to overclock RAM to 3600MHz (16-19-19) with 1.41V. It is also capable of booting on 3733MHz (18-21-21) but i get worst latency than on 3600MHz.

I'm totally amazed from that behavior, I think that Gigabyte had put more effort in designing BIOSes for 3x00 CPUs than 2x00. I have no other explanation.

The only reason to change this M/B for a X570 one is to get my two WD Black SN750 NVMEs work right on Raid. But I can live without Raid.


----------



## Hequaqua

Do you have the infinity fabric set to half the ram speed?
Sometimes higher speeds aren't necessarily better all the time. It comes down to timings.


----------



## Myzrael

Ilias83 said:


> Hello,
> I own this M/B two years now and I really cannot understand its behavior.
> I bought it as an upgrade after RMA on my Gigabyte X370 Aorus Gaming 5 WiFi.
> I had a Ryzen 7 1700 CPU and 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz (16-18-18) RAM that was working Stock 24/7 with no problem at all.
> I just had to set RAM timings manually.
> 
> After the upgrade whatever I had tried I could not make RAM work @ 3200MHz with stock RAM Voltage @ 1.35v.
> 
> A couple of months ago I switched both CPU and RAM for a Ryzen 7 2700x and G.Skill Aegis 2x16GB 3000MHz (16-18-18) chip set of RAM that are actually Samsung B-Die!
> I tried to overclock 2700x but I was unlucky as I needed 1.425 VCore for 4.2GHz. I could overclock RAM to 3200MHz with stock timings.
> Enabling PBO was certain a way to get better CPU scores on benchmarks but it was loading the CPU with 1.5V.
> 
> Just yesterday I finally bought a Ryzen 9 3900X and I ended up with outstanding performance from my M/B.
> I know that 3900X is not a CPU that you can easily overclock but M/B seems to regulate voltage perfectly and I managed to overclock RAM to 3600MHz (16-19-19) with 1.41V. It is also capable of booting on 3733MHz (18-21-21) but i get worst latency than on 3600MHz.
> 
> I'm totally amazed from that behavior, I think that Gigabyte had put more effort in designing BIOSes for 3x00 CPUs than 2x00. I have no other explanation.
> 
> The only reason to change this M/B for a X570 one is to get my two WD Black SN750 NVMEs work right on Raid. But I can live without Raid.


i don't think it's a bios problem, the imc in ryzen 3000 is way better than in ryzen 2000, same between 2000 and 1000. I could hardly reach 3466mhz with my flarex and my 2700x. With 3700x i was at 3733, now i'm at 3600 with 32gb and 4 sticks.
Imc is just getting better, with ryzen 4000 we'll probably get even higher with same mobo and ram.


----------



## ribosome

Do you guys think Gigabyte will be supporting Ryzen 4000 on this board? How good do you think the support will be?


----------



## ribosome

I asked Gigabyte support:


----------



## arkantos91

ribosome said:


> I asked Gigabyte support:


What? Proof of purchase? Does it mean the BIOS won't be available to everyone on the website?


----------



## arkantos91

Hi guys, I'm considering to upgrade from a 2700X to a 3900X or a 3900XT when it comes out.

I've seen that X570 mobos have an active cooling fan for the chipset itself... so my question is: is our motherboard 100% ok to use with "high" end cpus like 3900X or 3900XT or it may catch fire considering the X470 has no fan on the chipset?

What's your experience? Is it ok or it's better upgrading to a X570 board?

My rig is in the signature


----------



## ribosome

arkantos91 said:


> What? Proof of purchase? Does it mean the BIOS won't be available to everyone on the website?


 It likely won't be. Since these BIOS updates will drop support for earlier Zen through Zen 2 processors, AMD says they want motherboard manufacturers to require proof of purchase of a Zen 3 processor before allowing users to download them.



arkantos91 said:


> Hi guys, I'm considering to upgrade from a 2700X to a 3900X or a 3900XT when it comes out.
> 
> I've seen that X570 mobos have an active cooling fan for the chipset itself... so my question is: is our motherboard 100% ok to use with "high" end cpus like 3900X or 3900XT or it may catch fire considering the X470 has no fan on the chipset?
> 
> What's your experience? Is it ok or it's better upgrading to a X570 board?
> 
> My rig is in the signature


It's perfectly fine to use this motherboard with a 3900X or even a 3950X. It's PCIe 4.0 that makes the X570 chipset use so much power apparently, which isn't a concern on this board since PCI-E 4.0 is disabled by AGESA.


----------



## arkantos91

Ok thanks for the clarification. I see we share extremely similar configs except cpu and power supply (I should have gone for a 750W instead of a 650W too, damn it!) 

So this means I don't need X570 capabilities until I upgrade my 2080TI (which is Gen 3) to something else Gen 4.

I've another question about NVME SSDs. I've a NVME 970 Evo Plus (like the one you have I think?) on the first slot, the one closest to the cpu. Can I ask you where do you have yours? My concern is that the first slot, being under the gpu, makes the ssd very hot (70° C during heavy gaming).

The second one is further away from the gpu so it will probably make the ssd run much cooler but if I remember correctly it would run at half the speed. The question is: is that difference noticeable in gaming or everyday use or even at half the speed the Evo Plus will make the whole system run basically the same?


----------



## ribosome

arkantos91 said:


> Ok thanks for the clarification. I see we share extremely similar configs except cpu and power supply (I should have gone for a 750W instead of a 650W too, damn it!)
> 
> So this means I don't need X570 capabilities until I upgrade my 2080TI (which is Gen 3) to something else Gen 4.
> 
> I've another question about NVME SSDs. I've a NVME 970 Evo Plus (like the one you have I think?) on the first slot, the one closest to the cpu. Can I ask you where do you have yours? My concern is that the first slot, being under the gpu, makes the ssd very hot (70° C during heavy gaming).
> 
> The second one is further away from the gpu so it will probably make the ssd run much cooler but if I remember correctly it would run at half the speed. The question is: is that difference noticeable in gaming or everyday use or even at half the speed the Evo Plus will make the whole system run basically the same?


 650 W is sufficient. The absolute maximum power draw I've ever seen my UPS report was 550 W, while stressing both my CPU and GPU to their limits. Oh, and that's also with two monitors connected to it, which obviously aren't driven by the computer's power supply.


I have my 970 Evo Plus on the first slot under the GPU and the 970 Evo on the second slot. I haven't noticed any issues and there's no discernible difference in speed between them.


----------



## tsamolotoff

I'd hazard a guess that it will be available if you type in CPU serial number (or some sort of code printed inside the box) into a special field on the GB's site. In any case, it'll be uploaded by the people who got it and you'd be able to get it even if you don't currently own the new CPU. In any case, it should not be a problem for x470 g7, as we have two ROM chips which can have two different sets of BIOSes. 

---Can I ask you where do you have yours? 
Using the other slot is not recommended, as it's limited by PCIE 2.0 bandwidth (chipset is linked to the CPU via 4x pcie 2nd gen lane). I also have 970 Evo, and it's fine (my case is of bottom-up variety, so the NVME rarely gets up to 70 even in games). Also, it's short and long NVME sticks will not fit into it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....updated Windows yesterday....everything seems fine....no crashes, no BSOD's, etc.

I do have this pop up in HWiNFO64

WHEA Error: CPU Bus/Interconnect

Anyone have a clue?

EDIT: Event logger just shows error code 19


----------



## ribosome

Hequaqua said:


> Well.....updated Windows yesterday....everything seems fine....no crashes, no BSOD's, etc.
> 
> I do have this pop up in HWiNFO64
> 
> WHEA Error: CPU Bus/Interconnect
> 
> Anyone have a clue?
> 
> EDIT: Event logger just shows error code 19


Strange, I just checked and I have this error as well. Only showed up after updating to Windows 10 version 2004.


----------



## Hequaqua

ribosome said:


> Strange, I just checked and I have this error as well. Only showed up after updating to Windows 10 version 2004.


Cool...but not cool. 

I mean, glad it isn't just me...lol

I shut down....removed the 24-pin to the board....reset it, haven't had it since. 

I guess I do need to also say that my PSU's 3.3v rail is running way under spec(3.116v). I'm not sure what affect this would have at all...on anything. I've searched the web, but can't seem to find much info on what draws off that rail on modern systems. I do have a replacement(RMA-Cross Ship) coming, it should be here Tuesday. 

I know we had a lot of these type errors, not this specific, on Zen2 early bios. I think it was something in the AGESA code, but those were taken care of. Some maybe this is the same type issue. 

Like I said, no crashes, odd behavior, BSODS...and since resetting the 24-pin, not one error....baffling for sure. 

Thanks for the reply....makes me a bit more comfortable knowing it's not just me. :thumb:


----------



## PTuT

tsamolotoff said:


> I'd hazard a guess that it will be available if you type in CPU serial number (or some sort of code printed inside the box) into a special field on the GB's site. In any case, it'll be uploaded by the people who got it and you'd be able to get it even if you don't currently own the new CPU. In any case, it should not be a problem for x470 g7, as we have two ROM chips which can have two different sets of BIOSes.


Good point, was thinking exactly the same way.:specool: I would be curious to see if GB would provide upgraded ROM chip for the slot 1 which can be replaced (from 16 to 32).


----------



## Spy

Hequaqua said:


> Well.....updated Windows yesterday....everything seems fine....no crashes, no BSOD's, etc.
> Anyone have a clue?


Same here.
After update to 2004.
Downclock RAM from 3800 to 3733 fix this error.


----------



## Hequaqua

Spy said:


> Same here.
> After update to 2004.
> Downclock RAM from 3800 to 3733 fix this error.


Good to know. All I did was reset the 24-pin, seems to be gone here as well. 

Thanks for posting....:thumb:


----------



## arkantos91

Hi! I've just bought a 3900X. Hope is going to go well with my mobo


----------



## arkantos91

As I said I got my 3900X, any help in setting it in the mobo?

I'm following to some degree Jayztwocents 



 but he uses Asus motherboard and some of the settings name are nowhere to be found on Gigabyte BIOS.

These are my settings so far: 
- cpu core voltage: 1300 mv
- soc voltage: 1200 mv
- dram voltage: 1350 mv
- CLDO VDDG voltage: ??? not found anywhere or different name
- 1.8V PLL voltage: ?? not found anywhere or different name
- SB voltage: ??? not found anywhere or different name
- Gear down mode: enabled
- Power down mode: disabled

Should I keep PBO on or off?

My ram is manually set a 3600 MHz and my cinebench r20 score is 6619. Max all core speed seen was 3.8 GHz. Even in single thread test it didn't go furter... shouldn't it boost well over 4 GHz for single core bench?


----------



## Maracus

arkantos91 said:


> As I said I got my 3900X, any help in setting it in the mobo?
> 
> I'm following to some degree Jayztwocents https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssuqhyqah2k but he uses Asus motherboard and some of the settings name are nowhere to be found on Gigabyte BIOS.
> 
> These are my settings so far:
> - cpu core voltage: 1300 mv
> - soc voltage: 1200 mv
> - dram voltage: 1350 mv
> - CLDO VDDG voltage: ??? not found anywhere or different name
> - 1.8V PLL voltage: ?? not found anywhere or different name
> - SB voltage: ??? not found anywhere or different name
> - Gear down mode: enabled
> - Power down mode: disabled
> 
> Should I keep PBO on or off?
> 
> My ram is manually set a 3600 MHz and my cinebench r20 score is 6619. Max all core speed seen was 3.8 GHz. Even in single thread test it didn't go furter... shouldn't it boost well over 4 GHz for single core bench?


I'm not sure what your'e trying to achieve, are you overclocking the CPU or are you trying to run it stock?

I running mine just stock.
- Bios 42b
- CPU voltage auto/normal
- SoC voltage 1100mv (Haven't tried to run it lower as yet, running [email protected])
- RAM voltage 1.35
- Gear down mode: enabled
- Power down mode: disabled
- All other voltages AUTO
- PBO is on AUTO
- CBr20 Usually scores 7200 range

Can check the other settings when I get home


----------



## arkantos91

Maracus said:


> I'm not sure what your'e trying to achieve, are you overclocking the CPU or are you trying to run it stock?
> 
> I running mine just stock.
> - Bios 42b
> - CPU voltage auto/normal
> - SoC voltage 1100mv (Haven't tried to run it lower as yet, running [email protected])
> - RAM voltage 1.35
> - Gear down mode: enabled
> - Power down mode: disabled
> - All other voltages AUTO
> - PBO is on AUTO
> - CBr20 Usually scores 7200 range
> 
> Can check the other settings when I get home


Hello, I'm not interested in doing any OC to the cpu, it already runs waaay too hot for my likings. 

I just want my memory at 3600 MHz.

However as I've seen on the video, more often than not motherboards at auto settings dump more voltage than needed and that means higher unnecessary temperatures.

I have F50 Bios.

Yesterday I reset everything in BIOS at default and then tweaked only the memory in the M.I.T. page.

By the way I don't understand why Gigabyte has redundant pages in the bios which do the same thing (M.I.T. and AMD something, one of the submenus more on the right) but the latter does not work at all, does not allow to change anything.

Now I'm running 3600 MHz fast preset suggested by dram calculator.

I didn't touch anything else except DRAM voltage at 1.35 V.

Default is as follows:
- PBO: auto (what's the difference between auto and enabled?)
- Power down mode: enabled (even if dram calculator says it should be disabled, what should I do?)
- Gear down mode: auto (even if dram calculator says it should be disabled, what should I do?)
- all other voltages like SOC, Cpu Vcore and FCLK are auto

Like this now it boosts well over 3.8 GHz.

On cinebench I've seen peak voltage over 1.45 V and peak temperatures at 78° (even if probably for 1 second)... isn't that a bit too high for a NH-D14? 

Should I try set the cpu vcore to some value to make it run less hot without losing the boosting capabilities? Or with Zen 2 it is best to just leave it on auto and let it do its thing?


----------



## tsamolotoff

It's quite normal, it's hard to remove heat from such a tiny chiplet. If you don't like the temperatures, you can undervolt the CPU (set the voltage to "normal" and then set negative offset to something like -0.0625 or -0.05V), while setting the scalar to 5x in the PBO settings. Additionally, it's possible to make the CPU boost more with BCLK overclock, but you need to keep IF limits in mind (as in "decrease IF multiplier with regards how high bclk is increased")


----------



## arkantos91

These are the values of a Cinebench R20 run with PBO On, Gear down auto, Power down off and vcore auto. 

I saw that I got lower temps and vcore voltage than the ones with PBO off or auto (76° and up to 1.487 V). In all cases score was around 7000.

https://imgur.com/YOQ5Agx

Are the values good enough?

What does the Power Reporting Deviation mean? Why is it red?


----------



## Maracus

arkantos91 said:


> These are the values of a Cinebench R20 run with PBO On, Gear down auto, Power down off and vcore auto.
> 
> I saw that I got lower temps and vcore voltage than the ones with PBO off or auto (76° and up to 1.487 V). In all cases score was around 7000.
> 
> https://imgur.com/YOQ5Agx
> 
> Are the values good enough?
> 
> What does the Power Reporting Deviation mean? Why is it red?


Ignore the Power Reporting Deviation, Looking over AIDA64 all looks to be ok. The 1.487v you see is just what single cores will briefly hit during light single threaded work loads, 76c isn't that high for air cooling either I could reach into the low 80's running Cinebench R20 with the stock cooler.

Helps to have good air flow in your case and obviously low ambient temps helps also, I currently running a water loop that hits around 71c during CBR20.


----------



## arkantos91

Maracus said:


> arkantos91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are the values of a Cinebench R20 run with PBO On, Gear down auto, Power down off and vcore auto.
> 
> I saw that I got lower temps and vcore voltage than the ones with PBO off or auto (76Â° and up to 1.487 V). In all cases score was around 7000.
> 
> https://imgur.com/YOQ5Agx
> 
> Are the values good enough?
> 
> What does the Power Reporting Deviation mean? Why is it red?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the Power Reporting Deviation, Looking over AIDA64 all looks to be ok. The 1.487v you see is just what single cores will briefly hit during light single threaded work loads, 76c isn't that high for air cooling either I could reach into the low 80's running Cinebench R20 with the stock cooler.
> 
> Helps to have good air flow in your case and obviously low ambient temps helps also, I currently running a water loop that hits around 71c during CBR20.
Click to expand...

Are you sure about ignoring that value? I’ve seen ok hw info forum that low values as the one I have means that the cpu is drawing way more power than needed.... that in turn would perfectly explain the higher temperatures I have.

My friend has a 3950X running auto which should be even hotter than my 3900X and he has lower peak v core and temperature. He has an Asus x570 crosshair viii formula without any power draw deviation whatsoever


----------



## arkantos91

Yesterday I finally had some time to do a little testing of "real world" use, in my case gaming.

I'm using 3600 MHz Fast preset from DRAM calculator. VSOC at 1.1, VDDG CCD, IOD and VDDP at 1.050. 

Haven't touched the cpu voltages yet.

20 minutes of PUBG and the results scared the **** out of me. In my room the temperature was 27° C. Average cpu temps were around 68° C. 

However peak cpu temp was a scaring 75° C. I was using Afterburner OSD while playing so I could keep an eye on temps every now and then and more often than not the cpu was over 70° C, not to the mention the all the heat made my 2080TI run even hotter at almost 80° C.

This is totally unacceptable, considering I have a huge case with fans, optimal airflow and an high end air cooler and my friend with a 3950X (which should run even hotter than the 3900X) never reaches 70°, not even as a one second peak temperature.

My guess is that the mainboard is the main issue here. I don't know if it's the power reporting deviation thing or not, but I think the mobo is throwing way more voltage than required. What should I do? Change power plan? I'm using Ryzen Balanced now. Should I really manually set the core voltage? What other cpu voltages should I tweak?

I really doubt going for a liquid AIO cooler would improve much to be honest. I'm afraid X470 is not really capable of handling high end Ryzen 3rd gen cpus.


----------



## Maracus

arkantos91 said:


> Yesterday I finally had some time to do a little testing of "real world" use, in my case gaming.
> 
> I'm using 3600 MHz Fast preset from DRAM calculator. VSOC at 1.1, VDDG CCD, IOD and VDDP at 1.050.
> 
> Haven't touched the cpu voltages yet.
> 
> 20 minutes of PUBG and the results scared the **** out of me. In my room the temperature was 27° C. Average cpu temps were around 68° C.
> 
> However peak cpu temp was a scaring 75° C. I was using Afterburner OSD while playing so I could keep an eye on temps every now and then and more often than not the cpu was over 70° C, not to the mention the all the heat made my 2080TI run even hotter at almost 80° C.
> 
> This is totally unacceptable, considering I have a huge case with fans, optimal airflow and an high end air cooler and my friend with a 3950X (which should run even hotter than the 3900X) never reaches 70°, not even as a one second peak temperature.
> 
> My guess is that the mainboard is the main issue here. I don't know if it's the power reporting deviation thing or not, but I think the mobo is throwing way more voltage than required. What should I do? Change power plan? I'm using Ryzen Balanced now. Should I really manually set the core voltage? What other cpu voltages should I tweak?
> 
> I really doubt going for a liquid AIO cooler would improve much to be honest. I'm afraid X470 is not really capable of handling high end Ryzen 3rd gen cpus.


27c ambient is obviously going to affect temps somewhat, I ran Cinebench yesterday afternoon and my ambient was roughly the same and I hit peak 76c on CPU and thats on water. If, your overly concerned that the mainboard is pushing the CPU too hard you can limit the TDP in the bios to 105w, which is what AMD specifies. I think I tried the TDP at 105w once just to test which ran cooler but you sacrifice the clocks speed which I think is AMD baseline 3.8GHZ

Edit:Whats your friends ambient temps? I know you said you have optimal airflow through your case but I would try taking the side cover off for 30mins while playing and see what difference that makes, when I ran my old case I used 2000RPM fans the ASUS Vega 56 unless I undervolted it would dump a lot of heat into the case causing my CPU temps rocket up


----------



## arkantos91

Maracus said:


> 27c ambient is obviously going to affect temps somewhat, I ran Cinebench yesterday afternoon and my ambient was roughly the same and I hit peak 76c on CPU and thats on water. If, your overly concerned that the mainboard is pushing the CPU too hard you can limit the TDP in the bios to 105w, which is what AMD specifies. I think I tried the TDP at 105w once just to test which ran cooler but you sacrifice the clocks speed which I think is AMD baseline 3.8GHZ
> 
> Edit:Whats your friends ambient temps? I know you said you have optimal airflow through your case but I would try taking the side cover off for 30mins while playing and see what difference that makes, when I ran my old case I used 2000RPM fans the ASUS Vega 56 unless I undervolted it would dump a lot of heat into the case causing my CPU temps rocket up


My friend has the same exact temps, he lives two stories down my apartment.

There must be clearly something wrong because I don't think it's possible that the cpu runs over 70° most of the time, the same temps I have when I run a Cinebench test, which is full load!

I don't think it's the Noctua ND14 not properly installed otherwise during Cinebench, under full load, temps would be even higher.

These are my settings now:
- 1.380 V ram @3600 MHz
- FCLK: 1800
- PBO: manual
- PPT Limit: 300
- TDc Limit: 230
- EDC Limit: 230
- SOC voltage: 1.100
- VDDG CCD: 1.050
- VDDG IOD: 1.050
- clDO VDDP: 1.050
- CMD2T: 1T
- Gear down mode: on (dram calculator says it should be off, but I've been told it off make the system highly unstable in games)
- Power down mode: off

At this point all I have left to do is manually set the cpu voltage. I don't want to run a fixed voltage because then it the voltage would never drop when the system is idling. 

Best thing would be using a negative 1.0 offset but there is no option in the Gigabyte BIOS with that name...


----------



## xeizo

70C ain't that hot, these chips doesn't start protection until 95C. With that said, your VDDP and VDDG looks high, I use 0.900 and 0.950 on all my Ryzen rigs(four). And you should have offset in the bios, I have it on my ultra cheap Aorus M, I run it at minus 0.088V with a 2700X. Also you could check SOC voltage, it shouldn't be above 1.1V, between 1.025-1.075V is usually fine.

I run my 3900X with CCX OC and have a fixed voltage using droop(LLC3). And a 3700X which I currently run with minus 0.05V offset, that one doesn't exceed 70C even in CB R20 but a 3700X outputs a lot less heat than a 3900X.

The 3900X is with a Noctua NH-D15, highest temp ingame I saw was 67C with 28C in the room using a OCd 2070 Super( a lot cooler than a 2080Ti, almost 100W difference in power consumption). CB R20 though will peak at 82C with the fixed voltage(scoring 7700+), which I think is fine enough of a margin to 95C.

All these chips have been running FAH AVX client at 100% load for 10+ weeks(too hot in the room now to continue), with constant temps of 80-90C. I can't observe any degradation on any of them. 

Just to give you some refrence points! Cheers!


----------



## Whatisthisfor

arkantos91 said:


> Yesterday I finally had some time to do a little testing of "real world" use, in my case gaming.
> 
> I'm using 3600 MHz Fast preset from DRAM calculator. VSOC at 1.1, VDDG CCD, IOD and VDDP at 1.050.
> 
> Haven't touched the cpu voltages yet.
> 
> 20 minutes of PUBG and the results scared the **** out of me. In my room the temperature was 27° C. Average cpu temps were around 68° C.
> 
> However peak cpu temp was a scaring 75° C. I was using Afterburner OSD while playing so I could keep an eye on temps every now and then and more often than not the cpu was over 70° C, not to the mention the all the heat made my 2080TI run even hotter at almost 80° C.
> 
> This is totally unacceptable, considering I have a huge case with fans, optimal airflow and an high end air cooler and my friend with a 3950X (which should run even hotter than the 3900X) never reaches 70°, not even as a one second peak temperature.
> 
> My guess is that the mainboard is the main issue here. I don't know if it's the power reporting deviation thing or not, but I think the mobo is throwing way more voltage than required. What should I do? Change power plan? I'm using Ryzen Balanced now. Should I really manually set the core voltage? What other cpu voltages should I tweak?
> 
> I really doubt going for a liquid AIO cooler would improve much to be honest. I'm afraid X470 is not really capable of handling high end Ryzen 3rd gen cpus.


I bought the 3900x some time ago and encounterd high temps also, compaired to the 3700x. I use a Kraken x62 and even with this temps did go high, so i did undervolt the cpu. I ended up selling it and put the 3700x back in, as for my daily usage (games) there wasnt a huge improvement. I learned from this experience that my next CPU will be a 65W TDP AMD again. If i had a bigger case (i have a PHANTEKS Enthoo Evolv ATX Midi-Tower) with better airflow and if i could tolerate more noise and if i did encode much, than maybe the 3900x would be the better choice for me. But i like it cool & quiet and for my games, the 3700x is sufficient.


----------



## xeizo

Whatisthisfor said:


> arkantos91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I finally had some time to do a little testing of "real world" use, in my case gaming.
> 
> I'm using 3600 MHz Fast preset from DRAM calculator. VSOC at 1.1, VDDG CCD, IOD and VDDP at 1.050.
> 
> Haven't touched the cpu voltages yet.
> 
> 20 minutes of PUBG and the results scared the **** out of me. In my room the temperature was 27Â° C. Average cpu temps were around 68Â° C.
> 
> However peak cpu temp was a scaring 75Â° C. I was using Afterburner OSD while playing so I could keep an eye on temps every now and then and more often than not the cpu was over 70Â° C, not to the mention the all the heat made my 2080TI run even hotter at almost 80Â° C.
> 
> This is totally unacceptable, considering I have a huge case with fans, optimal airflow and an high end air cooler and my friend with a 3950X (which should run even hotter than the 3900X) never reaches 70Â°, not even as a one second peak temperature.
> 
> My guess is that the mainboard is the main issue here. I don't know if it's the power reporting deviation thing or not, but I think the mobo is throwing way more voltage than required. What should I do? Change power plan? I'm using Ryzen Balanced now. Should I really manually set the core voltage? What other cpu voltages should I tweak?
> 
> I really doubt going for a liquid AIO cooler would improve much to be honest. I'm afraid X470 is not really capable of handling high end Ryzen 3rd gen cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the 3900x some time ago and encounterd high temps also, compaired to the 3700x. I use a Kraken x62 and even with this temps did go high, so i did undervolt the cpu. I ended up selling it and put the 3700x back in, as for my daily usage (games) there wasnt a huge improvement. I learned from this experience that my next CPU will be a 65W TDP AMD again. If i had a bigger case (i have a PHANTEKS Enthoo Evolv ATX Midi-Tower) with better airflow and if i could tolerate more noise and if i did encode much, than maybe the 3900x would be the better choice for me. But i like it cool & quiet and for my games, the 3700x is sufficient.
Click to expand...

That is true. I have both, on the 3900X H150i AIO was struggling replaced it with a NH-D15 and saw some improvement and less noise. On the 3700X the H150i is pure overkill, but I use it anyway nice to have too much cooling for a change 🙂


----------



## reaver83

is it just me, or do these boards absolutely despise Hynix CJR RAM? Been seriously thinking of Dumping this 2x8 Corsair Verngence RGB Pro 3200mhz kit for a 2x8 Trident Z 3600mhz kit. Also, anyone ever had an issue were only one stick reported in CPU-Z, but it still reads 2 sticks in Dual Channel? Yes, I have tried swapping the RAM, and Yes, the RAM not reporting is in the same slot.


----------



## Markus_

hi all,


i want to share you my strange behavior with my gaming 7 board.

Finally i got a stable 4x16GB 3600 cl16 with (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR * 2)

Two of the Modules running fine with ryzen 3700x and 2700x.
Four of the modules came the problem in with 4 * dual rank.

All tests now are done with ryzen 3700x

I used the newest Bios. F51d.
I have my switch on the board to single bios. With that settings i can't boot. So i'm hanging on code 15.
The MB restarting itself but always 15. Right after the new install of the 4 modules.

I tryed everthing .(clear cmos, try older bios's)

And the last step i wanted to try was switchen from SB to dual bios switch
After that and 3 times CC it boots :thumb:. This is reproducible. Always after a clear cmos and switch to dual bios(switch on MB) i got to the bios finally yeah 

i try to use 3200 with safe timings. (cl 16-16-16-36-50)

And i can do what i want it doesn't boot.
Of course i used all procODT settings from Ryzen Calc
No boots. (code 15 on MB)

Last step i tried to use 3600 cl16. And what should i say it boots  ?!
So the faster settings boots? this is what i can't understand. Of course i tried every procODT on the 3200.

Finaly now it runs with procODT 48.

DRAM 1.35V
SOC V 1.1V


----------



## reaver83

when you ran the Ryzen Calculator, what Memory Type did you say it was? Pretty sure those sticks are Hynix CJR, not Samsung B-die. Check this with Thaiphoon Burner


----------



## Markus_

reaver83 said:


> when you ran the Ryzen Calculator, what Memory Type did you say it was? Pretty sure those sticks are Hynix CJR, not Samsung B-die. Check this with Thaiphoon Burner



before i bought this chips i checked it over the ID that it will be Samsung B Dies.
And yes before i used the ryzen calc i read out the html and use it as import for the ryzen calc.


thx markus


----------



## Spy

F51g bios https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f51g.zip


> Update AMD AGESA ComboV1 1.0.0.6 for 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen XT series processors and New Gen AMD Ryzen with Radeon Graphics processors support
> Fix AMD security vulnerabilities for SMM Callout Privilege Escalation


----------



## tsamolotoff

Weird BIOS, I had troubles with running my standard OC (3800CL15 with 4x8 sticks), had to increase ProcODT to get it stable, but somehow now the board is relatively stable at 4400 MT/s in 1:2 mode (it was impossible to boot before, I only managed to do it once (and it ran without any problem), but after changing some insignificant parameter in BIOS (like CSM support) it stopped working for good. I guess NVRAM or something like that was corrupted and it was fixed after flashing new AGESA).


----------



## Matt Crain

tsamolotoff said:


> Weird BIOS, I had troubles with running my standard OC (3800CL15 with 4x8 sticks), had to increase ProcODT to get it stable, but somehow now the board is relatively stable at 4400 MT/s in 1:2 mode (it was impossible to boot before, I only managed to do it once (and it ran without any problem), but after changing some insignificant parameter in BIOS (like CSM support) it stopped working for good. I guess NVRAM or something like that was corrupted and it was fixed after flashing new AGESA).


well if u had problems with it even in short term imma avoid it. It only has benefit for 3000 and beyond processors anyway right ?


----------



## tsamolotoff

Matt Crain said:


> well if u had problems with it even in short term imma avoid it. It only has benefit for 3000 and beyond processors anyway right ?


Most probably, I doubt they do much for 2xxx code base after Zen2 got released, apart from critical bugs and security fixes.


----------



## ShogoXT

I have the motherboard paired with a 3950x as well. It also seems to run too hot no matter how much cooling I throw at it. I'm certain it's overkill on voltage even on default. 

I think I ended up trying to undervolt it, but I haven't looked at it in a while. Might try the new bios.


----------



## Matt Crain

well , Typically with my 2700 the board gives it less voltage than what I ask it too with regard to the Cpu cores . However it OVERvolts the Ram by alot in comparison. I set 1.35 Vcore lets say ..I'll get 1.33 (which is what I want anyway ) with Med llc. at most 1.36 with highest LLC. where as Dram If set to 1.35 ..I get 1.39 ...Gigabyte must have known they didn't have the best mem settings for zen + and went with over volting the Dimms.


----------



## SimpleTech

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f51.zip

F51 (non-beta) is released.


----------



## Hequaqua

The beta and this one cause issues for me. If I make changes to bios, the system will hang. It will go through the bios to the Aorus logo screen and several things may happen:

1 It will shut both my monitors off, but computer continues to run
2 It will start the "Automatic Repair", but never makes it there, it just continues in a boot loop from bios to logo screen and back
3 It will start "Automatic Repair", then actually make it, then I can choose "restart" and it boots into Windows

When this first started, I thought it was the PCIe 16x slot....moved the gpu to the 8x slot...things were fine. Submitted a ticket with Gigabyte, and was in the process of RMA'ing the board. Decided to try it again in PCIe 16x.....things again seemed fine. Then every now and then the computer would start, get like the three restarts for memory training(even though no changes at all were made). At that point I would get a BSOD. Hard shutdown, restart, right into Windows. The BSOD mentions a "device needed, not connected." In my mind, I thought well maybe the bios is not picking up the WD drive on F51(and variants). I decided to remove the main NVMe drive(WD Black SC750) and moved my Silicon Power to the main NVMe slot. Fresh install of Windows on the F50 bios....things were fine. 

At this point I decided to try the newest bios F51. Flashed, put in my memory timings, voltages, etc. Seemed fine. I entered bios this morning, wanted to change tRFC from 312 to 296....started with the same behavior as before, although no BSOD yet. 

Baffling......I'm on F51 now....I'll run it for a while and see. If not, I'll flip over to the F50 and put the same bios on the other side of the bios. It seems like the bios' they've released with the newest AGESA and support for the XT chips doesn't like my board. I know when I had the first set of issues.....I had to install Windows like 3 times because it wouldn't boot from the WD drive. That drive is setting on my desk atm. Now, just issues with changes in the bios....but no "device needed, not connected" hasn't shown up........YET!

I'm always up for trying a new bios.....but I don't think there will be anything in the new ones going forward that are worth the hassle, so maybe that has come to a end for me. 

Anyone else have any strange behavior?


----------



## tsamolotoff

Yes, as I wrote above, there's problem with memory OC on new AGESA, there's also huge problem with SuperIO (wrong readings all the time, it sometimes shows that 12V voltage is like 3V or something like that, Fans "stop" spinning (while in reality they don'tg) and so on). Yesterday I flashed back to F50 and had no problems whatsoever, the proper memory OC is back, sensors are properly working and WHEA errors are gone.

PS Also, it seems to be AGESA-specific, it's not only our motherboard that is affected, C VII H, X570 Godlike and some other boards that my acquaintances have are also having huge problems. I guess the Zen2 story has ended, it was the same after PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 - performance decreased and inter-core latency rose by 10-15% for later versions of bioses.


----------



## Hequaqua

tsamolotoff said:


> Yes, as I wrote above, there's problem with memory OC on new AGESA, there's also huge problem with SuperIO (wrong readings all the time, it sometimes shows that 12V voltage is like 3V or something like that, Fans "stop" spinning (while in reality they don'tg) and so on). Yesterday I flashed back to F50 and had no problems whatsoever, the proper memory OC is back, sensors are properly working and WHEA errors are gone.
> 
> PS Also, it seems to be AGESA-specific, it's not only our motherboard that is affected, C VII H, X570 Godlike and some other boards that my acquaintances have are also having huge problems. I guess the Zen2 story has ended, it was the same after PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 - performance decreased and inter-core latency rose by 10-15% for later versions of bioses.


IDK......I flashed F50....put in my timings/voltages.....no issue. Then last night I went to change just tRFC_2 and tRFC_4.....systems started doing the same thing again. I flipped over to the other bios(also F50).....can make as many changes as I want without issue. Strange that it seems no matter what bios is on the other side, I have issues. Perhaps that side of the bios chip is borked....lol 

I'll reflash it later and test it again. Thinking about just getting a X570 board. I've had really good luck with this one and I know my way around the bios. I've looked at the Aorus Pro WiFi. I think that's the one that seems to be the replacement for this board. Prices are just crazy. Would be Zen3 ready though....lol


----------



## Whatisthisfor

After reading your posts, i wont flash F51.


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> After reading your posts, i wont flash F51.


I don't blame you......I've normally been fine with being a "beta" tester.....going back to Zen. I've had all three gens of chips.....and for the most part, no real issues until now. It's odd that it only happens on one side of the dual bios. Maybe I'll put in a ticket. IIRC these boards have a replaceable bios chip mounted just above the first M.2 slot(Edit:Above PCIe 16x).


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hequaqua said:


> I don't blame you......I've normally been fine with being a "beta" tester.....going back to Zen. I've had all three gens of chips.....and for the most part, no real issues until now. It's odd that it only happens on one side of the dual bios. Maybe I'll put in a ticket. IIRC these boards have a replaceable bios chip mounted just above the first M.2 slot(Edit:Above PCIe 16x).
> 
> View attachment 364444


Well with an official BIOS like this, this should not have happen.


----------



## Hequaqua

Whatisthisfor said:


> Well with an official BIOS like this this should not have happen.


I agree though, but honestly, these are the first "real" issues I've had on any bios. (last board was a MSI Krait X370) I also have two B450 boards with no issues(although to be honest, I'm not sure what bios is even on them...lol).

I've only flashed it on one side of the bios. I'll reflash F50 to the borked side, and flash F51 to the side I'm not having issues with and see what happens. I put it a ticket with Gigabyte(actually a continuation of the same issue). I also asked if the bios chip is replaceable on the consumer level. Today is Thursday, doubt I'll hear anything until early next week though.

EDIT UPDATE:

Well....after messing around and testing the last few days I think I found the issue. It seems to me that the Back-Up bios chip is bad/corrupted. It doesn't matter what bios I flash to it, there are issues. Strange issues. The main bios seems fine. I'm running the latest version F51, and no issues. I don't run stock settings, so I can't speak on XFR/PBO/Voltages. 

I'm thinking of going X570 though.....and I'll send this board in for RMA. I'm not sure what I'll do with it when I get it back. I mean, most boards don't even have dual bios....so there is that I guess.

I'm leaning toward another Gigabyte board though. This board has been great for me.


----------



## tsamolotoff

You can flash back to F50 with the efiflash.exe in my modded bios archives, you simply need a DOS thumb drive to do that. 

https://yadi.sk/d/7kXZ3FhK7b3CwA

So, it goes like this:
1) You switch to the working BIOS, boot into dos
2) you flick the switch to the corrupted BIOS position WHEN the system is running and everything is ready for flasinh
3) flash the bios (efiflash XXX.rom) 
4) it should roll back to the stable version.


----------



## Hequaqua

It doesn't matter how/what bios I flash......things are just strange acting. 

I have F50 on it now.....took a few tries to get to the desktop, but did finally make it.


----------



## Matt Crain

With regard to the guy having problems with Overclocking his memory.

You said u switched psu , used memory from another system reseated this and that.

Makes me think A) Perhaps the memory controller on your Chip is at fault , this would be the worst case scenario and also prolly the least likely thing that could occur, while also being something we mere mortals couldn't address no matter the effort.

B) You set ProcD and Cad /Clkstr settings as suggested by Stilt's Calculator. I am a HUGE <-- fan of The Ryzen Calc and ole dude that created it is way beyond me in all things memory related.
However no 1 person has the time to both eat , sleep + Test every Bin of every memory kit with each and every mother board model while dealing with each and every single processor /mobo combonation that exists. It just isn't possible. 

Disclaimer out of the way ..I don't use any of the Cad/Clkstr settings if i do...its crash time . Is that due to my motherboard specifically being out of spec in some way? Is it simply the ram kit im using ? Is it the mem controller on my cpu? Ive no idea ..i only no they do not work. He also tends to set Dram voltage much lower on hynix CFR than Ive managed to find as usable. N while many of his settings I do use ..some I cannot use with specific games no matter if its 24 hours of mem test /prime 95 /aida stable .... doesn't mean its battlefield 5 stable haha. (best memory stability test ive found is playing small maps (TDM Rotation) and Large maps (Breakthrough rotation) if u can get thru a full rot of both ...the ram is stable ... stress/benchmark tests mean nothing vs that quagmire of a video game.

but yea man Perhaps u didn't mess with those settings at all and I wasted some space on the forum. But someone out there might be 2 weeks into memory OCing and banging their head as to wy they can't get fast / even safe presets to work...all the while they perhaps could use even LOWER timings than the fast preset had they not messed with those cad/clkstr settings or went with 48 procd or 53proc instead of 60 etc


----------



## tsamolotoff

I've obtained the new Ballistix sticks (of 3600 variety, they are different chip-wise as compared to the classic 3000/3200 LT Sport series) quite some time ago, but never bothered to test them in 2x8 mode until a few days ago. To my surprise, they OC extremely well, although RP/RFC are disappointingly high (as compared to my previous 3200LTs). Who knew this board is capable of running memory at 4533/4600 with two sticks and 4666 with one. I'm looking forward to Zen3 memory OC if Gigabyte will support it. Also, the desire to buy a Renoir APU really intensified, they are capable of doing 4533 in 1:1 mode as per 1usmus review.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

The boards are full of AMD users of other brands too, which are complaining about 1.0.0.6, especially about very bad memory performance.


----------



## THUMPer1

So F51, with AGESA 1.0.0.6 wont run my 3800x at 1800 IF. But BIOS F50 does. I have a B550i, and it has AGESA 1.0.8.1 and it runs at 1800 IF. Are the AGESAS different version per chipset?


----------



## SirPerfluous

THUMPer1 said:


> So F51, with AGESA 1.0.0.6 wont run my 3800x at 1800 IF. But BIOS F50 does. I have a B550i, and it has AGESA 1.0.8.1 and it runs at 1800 IF. Are the AGESAS different version per chipset?


I've had good luck with F51 so far, except the voltage/frequency menus.
all my Inputs have to be in the AMD overclocking menu, or they might not apply. also, on my previous board (1.0.0.4B) I needed ~1.13v for 1900, but this board has actually been unstable at anything higher than 1.1v soc

Unfortunately, I never used F50 on this board, so I don't have any direct comparison on what needed to change.

All I can say is, If your cpu can do it, It should work. Try different ODT settings and various voltages. you might have to fiddle for a bit.

The AGESA updates aren't limited to specific chipsets, but Motherboard vendors are responsible for implementing them onto older boards. I expect us to get 1.0.8.1 or newer, in a few months.


----------



## THUMPer1

SirPerfluous said:


> I've had good luck with F51 so far, except the voltage/frequency menus.
> all my Inputs have to be in the AMD overclocking menu, or they might not apply. also, on my previous board (1.0.0.4B) I needed ~1.13v for 1900, but this board has actually been unstable at anything higher than 1.1v soc
> 
> Unfortunately, I never used F50 on this board, so I don't have any direct comparison on what needed to change.
> 
> All I can say is, If your cpu can do it, It should work. Try different ODT settings and various voltages. you might have to fiddle for a bit.
> 
> The AGESA updates aren't limited to specific chipsets, but Motherboard vendors are responsible for implementing them onto older boards. I expect us to get 1.0.8.1 or newer, in a few months.


So for instance, Both VDDG are set to 975, and VDDP is auto, which I think is 700 or 750. I also have SOC/uncore OC mode enabled. VSOC is at auto, and I've tried 1.1v on F51. With all these settings on F50 plugged into F51, i still dont get to boot at 1800 IF. I am not sure what other settings to fiddle with, and I don't know what VDDG or VDDP voltages to try. I don't know if I need to go up, or down.


----------



## SirPerfluous

THUMPer1 said:


> So for instance, Both VDDG are set to 975, and VDDP is auto, which I think is 700 or 750. I also have SOC/uncore OC mode enabled. VSOC is at auto, and I've tried 1.1v on F51. With all these settings on F50 plugged into F51, i still dont get to boot at 1800 IF. I am not sure what other settings to fiddle with, and I don't know what VDDG or VDDP voltages to try. I don't know if I need to go up, or down.


Can you post a screencap of the latest zentimings? What voltage are you running your sticks at?









I currently have a 100mv Difference between VDDG. 950 and 1050 IO
As well as VDDP @ 950mv
I don't think you're gonna require that much if you're only trying to hit 1800.

Try ODT 36.9-53.3 and 1.05v soc with both VDDG set at 900mv CCD and 950mv IOD as a baseline. Maybe up VDDP to 800-950
( You might have to change these in the AMD overclocking menu)
Don't be afraid to move those up or down 10-100mv
SOC LLC is at Medium


----------



## THUMPer1

When I am testing IF speed I'm not changing the ram frequency, just the VDDG and the actual IF to 1800. just leaving RAM at default, as it make no difference for stability on IF on POST. If I can POST at 1800 on F51, then I'll dial in my RAM.

I could try those ODT settings and maybe the VDDP and VDDG a little higher.


----------



## THUMPer1

I think there is just something about the AGESA that is supporting the XT Models. The B550i Pro AX board I have. When I first got it, I updated to F2 BIOS, which was only the second BIOS on the page. I could not get IF 1800 on my 3800x OR my 3600. I went back to F1 Release BIOS, which worked fine. Now there is an F10a, which is AGESA 1.0.8.1 - This allows 1800 on my 3600 and 3800x on that board now. So I'll wait for the next AGESA for this board. 

I fudged with all these settings above and nothing worked. It's not a big deal, as F50 is solid, and I get a RAM OC that I am happy with.


----------



## SirPerfluous

THUMPer1 said:


> When I am testing IF speed I'm not changing the ram frequency, just the VDDG and the actual IF to 1800. just leaving RAM at default, as it make no difference for stability on IF on POST. If I can POST at 1800 on F51, then I'll dial in my RAM.
> 
> I could try those ODT settings and maybe the VDDP and VDDG a little higher.


Are you running it at 3600 every time? I've read that AGESA is more likely to affect memory stability than IF.

Might as well try running them at XMP and increase Fclk only, as far as you can.
run it all the way up to 1900 with the same-ish voltages I have.

I don't see why a 3800X wouldn't be able to do it. (unless you have a really early chip or something)
Zen2 officially supports 1800Mhz IF 
You should honestly have no issues, Especially with a ~binned chip


----------



## THUMPer1

Reviving this. Does anything think we will get BIOS support for 5xxx series in November?? Whats that, AGESA 1.0.0.8? or something?


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

So far the statement is x470 - b450 boards get a bios in january 2021 depending on brand.


----------



## THUMPer1

oof.


----------



## tsamolotoff

I certainly hope so, Gigabyte is typically a few weeks ahead of the other vendors (probably because the boards are basically following the reference design and Gbt engineers don't really change the things substantially (mostly for no reason) like Asus or MSI ones do). I doubt it'd be available on release, but hopefully something will be available few weeks after the CPU launch. I'm in no hurry, actually, as upgrading GPU takes the priority (and our foreign exchange rates usually spike in autumn and then go down in january-february so it'd be much cheaper if I buy the CPU later).


----------



## Ceremony64

Does anyone else have an issue with Wake on Lan with this mainboard? Even after disabling it in windows device manager (under advanced and power management for the intel nic i211), i can still wake up my pc with a magic package.

even weirder, there is an option to disable/enable WOL directly in the bios, however, the setting seems to always reset to "enabled". can anyone else confirm this bios bug?

P.S. running bios F51


----------



## Matt Crain

havn't noticed any problems with wake on lan.

I do have a question tho , one of the guys here on the forums helped me out with a modded bios back when I was running 2700 on this motherboard now i have a 3600x and there is an option called SMU common options a and Fmax Boost setting ..what is this ? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Ceremony64 said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with Wake on Lan with this mainboard? Even after disabling it in windows device manager (under advanced and power management for the intel nic i211), i can still wake up my pc with a magic package.
> 
> even weirder, there is an option to disable/enable WOL directly in the bios, however, the setting seems to always reset to "enabled". can anyone else confirm this bios bug?
> 
> P.S. running bios F51


On my mainboard, wol never worked at all.


----------



## Ceremony64

Good news everyone: F60c is out!
No changelog on the website (its not even linked yet), but my guess is preliminary 5000-series support: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f60c.zip

EDIT: Here are all release BIOS versions I know of, including the latest one: https://storage.superconnected.org/random/GBX470G7WIFI-Bios.7z (currently uploading, if archive is incomplete, try again later)


----------



## tsamolotoff

Yes it has zen3 support as well as renoir (and ahem, cezanne too  ) support. Don't have any of those to check it out, but hopefully it'd actually be functional.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

So, anyone tried it yet..?


----------



## ichiban

Bios Version shows 1.1.0.0


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Hows ram going ?


----------



## cmhacks

Matt Crain said:


> havn't noticed any problems with wake on lan.
> 
> I do have a question tho , one of the guys here on the forums helped me out with a modded bios back when I was running 2700 on this motherboard now i have a 3600x and there is an option called SMU common options a and Fmax Boost setting ..what is this ? anyone have any ideas?











AMD's Zen CPU Complex, Cache, and SMU


A look at AMD's Zen CPU Complex (CCX), a fully independent and modular cluster of up to four cores that are incorporated into a full SoC to form complete products such as their Zeppelin die.




fuse.wikichip.org


----------



## Matt Crain

cmhacks said:


> AMD's Zen CPU Complex, Cache, and SMU
> 
> 
> A look at AMD's Zen CPU Complex (CCX), a fully independent and modular cluster of up to four cores that are incorporated into a full SoC to form complete products such as their Zeppelin die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuse.wikichip.org


I mod cases n tinker with settings n what not ..circuits are outside of my abilities . However In other news Just hit 544 CPUZ Single Thread score on the 3600x at 4560 mhz PBO disabled/1x Hyper threading still enabled , all 6 cores 12 threads enabled , with baseclock OC leaving Multiplier on Auto as much Vdroop as this mobo lets me set and about 13 hours spent forcing air into the lil 240m Rad I have over the past 2 weeks haha. 4000cb20 max temp 68 C with air entering the case at 23C . 2 hours of BFV steady state avg temp 48-49c Depending on Sensor Tdie vs Tdie avg VS CCD 1 sensors in hwinfo ..same Air temp at front of case ( room temp right at 22-24 C) 240m AI0 ive had for right at 2 years now ran me 51 dollars after shipping costs when i picked it up . Crap reviews on New Egg but people tend to not understand that , just because you Have a pump head on the CPU ...doesn't mean that controlling the air around the Socket and the CPU itself is no longer important. Too many tuber's j run open test benches with big rads and a fan on the ram dims , and using that for "best pos scenario vs Case setup" When its just not unless you cheat lets say and set the test bench infront of an AC unit . Far as daily use sustainable .. I always end up with better temps in my case.


----------



## MGeaR356

Any brave soul dare to buy a 5000 series and put inside 61 bios? It seems like 1. 1.0.0 aega supports that?


----------



## tsamolotoff

AM4 *BETA* BIOS Thread (300/400 series) | GIGABYTE USA Forum

Some people already jumped the shark, apparently it's working for some, and some issues for the others


----------



## Ceremony64

Does anyone have success booting with 4G decoding enabled. It'll be a requirement for resizeable BAR support ("Smart Access Memory") to work, however windows just triggers a reboot during the loading screen...
Still running F51 and a 2700X tho.

I found this thread that had similar issues on another Gigabyte board and it seems like it failed to boot when using the second PCIe NVMe port that is hooked up to the chipset: 4G Decoding Problems - No Boot or No Network | GIGABYTE USA Forum


----------



## gordo000

Has anyone used 3pin fans with the SIV software, i dont have any in hand to test, wanted to know if you can control them granually or at least set fixed RPM values without having to buy 5/7v adapters.


----------



## pajdek

gordo000 said:


> Has anyone used 3pin fans with the SIV software, i dont have any in hand to test, wanted to know if you can control them granually or at least set fixed RPM values without having to buy 5/7v adapters.


Yes it work granually and fixed.


----------



## Ceremony64

New update! Version F60e: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f60e.zip

Likely still based on the 1.0.0.6 beta agesa as it shares the F60 with the F60c release, tho i have not checked it...

EDIT: Built 2020-12-09 and based on AGESA V9 ComboAM4v2PI 1.1.0.0 which is still a beta agesa. The "final" presumably stable agesa 1.1.8.0 is already available for other non gigabyte boards (e.g. asus)


----------



## Benz

Aaaaand they've removed it again...😁


----------



## Ceremony64

Benz said:


> Aaaaand they've removed it again...😁


It was never publicly announced on their website. I regularly crawl their ftp server


----------



## Ceremony64

Edit: double post


----------



## Whatisthisfor

F60e is online. It's based on Agesa ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D for Ryzen 5000


----------



## Benz

Ceremony64 said:


> It was never publicly announced on their website. I regularly crawl their ftp server


Yes it was, I saw it just like I see F60e now. Might be different for every region.

So anyone stupid/brave enough to try it with their Zen 3 CPU?  Unfortunately I don't have one since they're waaay too expensive just about now, so I'll wait. If I had one I would try it first. It's not like I can't get a hold of one, I probably can I just don't wanna pay 150€ extra because there's lack of supply and high demand... I don't care bout that I just refuse to be a victim of a ripoff because of that.


----------



## Ceremony64

Benz said:


> So anyone stupid/brave enough to try it with their Zen 3 CPU?  Unfortunately I don't have one since they're waaay too expensive just about now, so I'll wait. If I had one I would try it first. It's not like I can't get a hold of one, I probably can I just don't wanna pay 150€ extra because there's lack of supply and high demand... I don't care bout that I just refuse to be a victim of a ripoff because of that.


Nope not yet. still running a 2700X and waiting for a 5950X in stock AND normal pricing. so probably still a month away? until then, ill stick with F51 as there is no benefit for me right now (aside from setting fan curves and ram timings again... urgh!)


----------



## tsamolotoff

Ceremony64 said:


> Likely still based on the 1.0.0.6 beta agesa as it shares the F60 with the F60c release, tho i have not checked it...


Actually, it's 1100d. Here's modded version for people who want full access to CBS:









f60e.rom


View and download from Yandex.Disk




yadi.sk


----------



## Ceremony64

tsamolotoff said:


> Actually, it's 1100d. Here's modded version for people who want full access to CBS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f60e.rom
> 
> 
> View and download from Yandex.Disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yadi.sk


how does one unlock and modify bios roms themselves?


----------



## Benz

Ceremony64 said:


> Nope not yet. still running a 2700X and waiting for a 5950X in stock AND normal pricing. so probably still a month away? until then, ill stick with F51 as there is no benefit for me right now (aside from setting fan curves and ram timings again... urgh!)


Yeah that sucks, good thing I remembered my timing settings so setting them again was a breeze for me. 
I actually got a pretty good deal on Ryzen 5 5600X yesterday, I'll admit 350€ is still a little too much considering the prices everywhere else I looked are 420-430€, but what the hell I'm not gonna wait a month for the damn thing to drop down another 20€ or so.


----------



## Ceremony64

Benz said:


> Yeah that sucks, good thing I remembered my timing settings so setting them again was a breeze for me.
> I actually got a pretty good deal on Ryzen 5 5600X yesterday, I'll admit 350€ is still a little too much considering the prices everywhere else I looked are 420-430€, but what the hell I'm not gonna wait a month for the damn thing to drop down another 20€ or so.


right now 5950X is still about 100EUR over MSRP, so yeah, thats way too much for me. hows the upgrade? what did you upgrade from? does it feel faster or smoother (subjective, not objective measurements?


----------



## Benz

Ceremony64 said:


> right now 5950X is still about 100EUR over MSRP, so yeah, thats way too much for me. hows the upgrade? what did you upgrade from? does it feel faster or smoother (subjective, not objective measurements?


No I don't have it yet, delivery is tomorrow or Tuesday.

My rig is in the signature below the post.


----------



## cmhacks

tsamolotoff said:


> Actually, it's 1100d. Here's modded version for people who want full access to CBS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f60e.rom
> 
> 
> View and download from Yandex.Disk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yadi.sk


Efiflash v85 modded don't works fine. what i need to flash this version ? thx in advance.


----------



## tsamolotoff

cmhacks said:


> Efiflash v85 modded don't works fine. what i need to flash this version ? thx in advance.


Strange, I flashed it with this particular version of hacked efiflash. Maybe you used the unmodded version of the tool?



Ceremony64 said:


> how does one unlock and modify bios roms themselves?


Hex editing and UEFI Tool, mostly


----------



## cmhacks

tsamolotoff said:


> Strange, I flashed it with this particular version of hacked efiflash. Maybe you used the unmodded version of the tool?
> 
> 
> Hex editing and UEFI Tool, mostly


I used the moded version i think ( Efiflash_v0.85_mod.exe //
SHA256: D8004BF810831503EDB385A15EB333355E78A78C3475D9D3F25A843793A1F028 )

PD: My bad.. I miss /DB ^^ Works perfect! Thx dude


----------



## Benz

CPU porn all the way!

Edit: @*Ceremony64*

When you asked me if I notice any difference with this CPU, I'm just gonna say wow! 
This is amazing, when I play games, the framerates are significantly higher than on R5 3600X, loading times are shorter, and I have no issues with it on this board.


----------



## Ceremony64

Benz said:


> CPU porn all the way!
> 
> Edit: @*Ceremony64*
> 
> When you asked me if I notice any difference with this CPU, I'm just gonna say wow!
> This is amazing, when I play games, the framerates are significantly higher than on R5 3600X, loading times are shorter, and I have no issues with it on this board.


Nice! still waiting for a 800€ 5950X... probably sometime early next year. until then ill stick with my 2700X


----------



## tsamolotoff

Managed to score a 5900x, IF does not go above 1866 with 60e BIOS (could be the limit, could be just trash bin IO die), but the chiplets themselves are fairly decent. Some results here:


----------



## Myzrael

Guys does the beta bios include resizable bar and curve optimizer?


----------



## nada324

Can confirm that support for zen 1 cpus are still on f60e, running my 1700x.

EDIT: Do you guys know if we will get new gigabyte bios interface from their x570/b550 series?


----------



## nada324

Just got a 5600x, and i can boot with 1900fclk, not with 2000fclk sadly, but i get ram memory errors, i touched vddg voltage iod and ccd and still same, hope its agesa issue.
I hope we will get agesa 1.1.9.0 beta bios soon.


----------



## Benz

They've taken it down again, I think the next one will be AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0 or 1.1.9.0


----------



## ichiban

I'm using unreleased F60F but its still 1.1.0.0









X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ceremony64

ichiban said:


> I'm using unreleased F60F but its still 1.1.0.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


its official now: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f60f.zip

Changelog hasn't changed either unfortunately:
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D for AMD Ryzen 5000 series CPU support


----------



## tsamolotoff

Don't think anything really changed there, maybe now it boosts slightly higher in single-threaded mode, but it can be something else entirely, considering how wonky CO and PBO are at this moment.


----------



## DTmaik

Anyone using a 5900x on this board? How is the boost without curve optimizer? I just ordered mine, upgrading from my 3900x since I had a first batch one and it boosted only to 4.4ghz max...


----------



## Benz

DTmaik said:


> Anyone using a 5900x on this board? How is the boost without curve optimizer? I just ordered mine, upgrading from my 3900x since I had a first batch one and it boosted only to 4.4ghz max...


The curve optimizer works fine no issues with it. My 5600X boosts to 4.8GHz @ 1.32v


----------



## Benz

tsamolotoff said:


> Don't think anything really changed there, maybe now it boosts slightly higher in single-threaded mode, but it can be something else entirely, considering how wonky CO and PBO are at this moment.


There was an issue with F60e when shutting down the system, it would actually just restart the PC and load optimized BIOS defaults instead. Some had that issue, some didn't, it depends apparently.


----------



## DTmaik

Benz said:


> The curve optimizer works fine no issues with it. My 5600X boosts to 4.8GHz @ 1.32v


Ah, the F60f bios already has curve optimizer? Does it also include SAM?

Thanks for answering already!


----------



## Benz

DTmaik said:


> Ah, the F60f bios already has curve optimizer? Does it also include SAM?
> 
> Thanks for answering already!


Oh it does alright, you need to enable Re-Size BAR Support and Above 4G Decoding to make it work.


----------



## cmhacks

btw any1 with a pcie4 graphics card can confirm this ?


----------



## tsamolotoff

DTmaik said:


> Ah, the F60f bios already has curve optimizer? Does it also include SAM?


It's been there since the initial release, it's just hidden in the Advanced PBO submenu in AMD OC. Just go there, set PBO mode to Advanced and you'll get the opportunity to tweak the curve settings.


----------



## DTmaik

tsamolotoff said:


> It's been there since the initial release, it's just hidden in the Advanced PBO submenu in AMD OC. Just go there, set PBO mode to Advanced and you'll get the opportunity to tweak the curve settings.


Yea I noticed that after reading what Benz wrote, I was reading somewhere else that this feature would be only available if the Mainboard has at least AGESA 1.1.8.0, but thank god it's not like that.

@cmhacks 









I scored 0 in PCI Express


AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Look sadly still like 3.0 x16 for me even tho I see PCI-Express 4.0.


----------



## Ceremony64

F60h is here! not yet listed on the homepage tho, so no idea what has changed:


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f60h.zip


----------



## tsamolotoff

Lots of things changed: FCLK is now unlocked, in a fashion. My CPU refuses to boot with 1900 (07 code), but it starts just fine with FCLK 1933, 2000, 2033 (and probably the values in between). Lots of WHEA errors with many vddg/iod/vsoc combinations, couldn't really stabilize it (but in games there's like 1-2 errors in 10 mins at most, so people can probably use it if they only game), only 1-2 mistakes per aida membench run if I disabled the secondary CCD. I guess if I really cranked up the volts (1.2+ vsoc, 1.15 iod), I'd probably get there (not sure if I want it besides some hwbot stuff, but there's no GPUs so no need for that yet, lol) 

Here's the modded version, enabled hidden parts of CBS for zen2/zen3, swapped some options in Setup (like power button to reset): 








f60h.7z


View and download from Yandex.Disk




yadi.sk


----------



## Benz

Never was able to achieve these results with the older F60 BIOS-es


----------



## tsamolotoff

My experience is mostly negative - now my CPU doesn't really boost above 4.9 ghz even with curve (it was 5.1+ before), stable fixed OC also got somewhat icky. Thinking about downgrading to 1100d.


----------



## Whatisthisfor

tsamolotoff said:


> My experience is mostly negative - now my CPU doesn't really boost above 4.9 ghz even with curve (it was 5.1+ before), stable fixed OC also got somewhat icky. Thinking about downgrading to 1100d.


Does the new bios has a curve optimizer?


----------



## cmhacks

tsamolotoff said:


> My experience is mostly negative - now my CPU doesn't really boost above 4.9 ghz even with curve (it was 5.1+ before), stable fixed OC also got somewhat icky. Thinking about downgrading to 1100d.


Me too. I have experienced the same consequences. On the other hand I have noticed that even though the curve roll has improved stability, it continues to give random restarts. We will wait for the next bios check, to see if they correct the bugs.


----------



## cmhacks

Benz said:


> View attachment 2477956
> 
> 
> Never was able to achieve these results with the older F60 BIOS-es


Do you have the "sysmain" service disabled?


----------



## Ceremony64

I am having major issues with my board... I can no longer boot!

As soon as I try booting any OS, be it from USB or SSD (PCIe), nothing happens and the display shows the nondescript error Code E6. I can enter the bios just fine tho!

I tried BIOS F51 and F60h, both experiencing the same damn issue.

But to start things off, how it all came to be: I rebooted and then it was stuck at the BIOS splash screen. I was still on F51 on that point, so I shrugged and reset the BIOS. that worked and windows booted again. then i prepared a usb stick with regular F60h and thought, since I have to reenter my fan curves anyway, I might as well upgrade my bios. so i did all that, flashed F60h successfully and then... same issue again. But this time, I can't even boot after resetting the bios!

I already tried booting with a single ram stick, reverting to F51 which ran stable for MONTHS and whatnot.
I first suspected a BIOS corruption, as when I tried backing up F60h for making a comparison/checksum test, I got an error that said it was unable to save the bios. Backing up the bios on F51h worked fine, so its likely just a bug that came with the new bios. tho, when I backed up F51, the checksums no longer matched... Can anyone confirm this (and the F60h issue) is also the case for you. Restoring the backed up BIOS did not complain about any checksum issues, btw...

And more importantly: Does anyone have a solution to this problem or a guess as what the **** is wrong with my system?

System:
Ryzen 2700X
Radeon 5700 XT
4x 16 GB RAM
2x PCIe NVMe SSD (one of which is the OS)
2x SATA SSDs
1x SATA HDD
1x SATA BluRay Drive
Corsair HX 1000i PSU

EDIT:
1 night later and the system boots again. I DID NOTHING. I don't get this at all... What the hell? Backing up F60 still doesn't work tho.
Also, where is the SAM/rBAR feature? Is it unavailable for 2700X systems?

EDIT2:
Issue came back and sometimes alternated with a A2 error code. After a ****load of troubleshooting, i got the issue (i think): The SATA cable of my bluray drive caused the issue (or maybe the drive itself, will investigate later!). So for anyone suffering from a frozen post screen: disconnect your SATA drives as it may be the cause


----------



## gamervivek

Anybody got RBAR working on with RDNA2 cards?

Got 6800XT yesterday, latest drivers( both WQHL and beta ) don't give me large memory address in resources. CSM is disabled and 'above 4G decoding' is enabled, resizeable BAR on auto.


----------



## cmhacks

gamervivek said:


> Anybody got RBAR working on with RDNA2 cards?
> 
> Got 6800XT yesterday, latest drivers( both WQHL and beta ) don't give me large memory address in resources. CSM is disabled and 'above 4G decoding' is enabled, resizeable BAR on auto.


Processor ?


----------



## gamervivek

My bad, it's 5800X. On the latest beta F60h.


----------



## DTmaik

gamervivek said:


> Anybody got RBAR working on with RDNA2 cards?
> 
> Got 6800XT yesterday, latest drivers( both WQHL and beta ) don't give me large memory address in resources. CSM is disabled and 'above 4G decoding' is enabled, resizeable BAR on auto.


For me everything is working fine - using a 5900x & 6800 XT


----------



## gamervivek

Thanks, so I guess something has gone wrong at my end. Not sure what though.

I've tried the latest driver and the latest WHQL. The card seems fine, though doesn't overclock much.


----------



## Lambish

Hello everyone, I'm new here on this English forum, i came often to have help and informations about my problems but i'm not an expert overclocker and today my lack of knowledge buried me and make me crazy.

So, my problem is... Different ram test ==== different result.
Yesturday night i run memtest to check the stability of the ram i've just overclocked. At 90% -> 1 error... OK let's check with RamTest -> 571% = 1 error... I've came here to have informations and found this post about this tool.
DL, set and lunch the first test with 1usmus, after 4 minutes Error 5 on first cycle and on the seconds few moment later. I check want to check with extreme profile, start and 1 min later Error 0... Fu... To be sure how many errors and on with test i change cycle and duration of 1usmus and 6 hours later.... 0 error !!!! I don't change anything, so i don't understand... I've made an AIDA64 stress test for 1 hour, no crash... ATM a RamTest is at 1500% without error.

I came here because i've an X470 7 wifi.
MY config :
R9 3900X @ stock
X470 gaming 7 rev 1.0 with F60h bios
GSkill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC (is not in compatibility list, i don't know if it has real consequences)
An old R9 390x atm (waiting for RX 6XXX price and stock, an dream ^^)

I join you the settings i'm running now - DRAM voltage on 1.34, SOC -> 1.075 (because with recommend or max setting it gave a quick error result) and other parameters like on the screen.








I've tried with the PCB on A2 version with the recommanded voltage but it gave error very fast in test and the gain was not significant (on the membench page A2 result = 218, A0 = 216...).

For the moment I've didn't tried with the imported value and "calculate safe".
To resume, without changing any setting of ram I've error and it seems to be solved by magic trick 

Did you think all of this software can return an false positive ? I run all the test on normal windows boot, with just closing my program that show in the task bar and just the prog at full screen. My system is fully stable and was awake for all of this ram check for about 20hours.
I've posted the same message on the Testmem to have more informations about error 5 alone.

Thank you for your time !

EDIT: Few hours of tests with various program, nothing ! No error ! Really i didn't understand what append. Whatever, after that i've tried (just for test) the SAFE calculation with imported values from taiphoon but it won't boot. Why ? this value must be the best in SAFE for my ram no ? Or I miss understood something ? And it the same with the default value on the right for each row...


----------



## Wam7

The F60 final bios is now on the website. The jury is still out for me but testing continues...


----------



## Myzrael

Lambish said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here on this English forum, i came often to have help and informations about my problems but i'm not an expert overclocker and today my lack of knowledge buried me and make me crazy...CUT


You could probably write this in DRAM Calculator thread, maybe they'll help you better there  anyway, the calculator is just for reference, it's not science, so you have to try and fail to get the best values for your configuration and i strongly suggest you to import your profile from Thaiphoon.
Anyway, personally i don't do hours and hours of testing, i do 2 or 3 hours, if it's stable i use the pc and that's my final testing, i don't do critical things with my pc.


----------



## Lambish

Myzrael said:


> You could probably write this in DRAM Calculator thread, maybe they'll help you better there  anyway, the calculator is just for reference, it's not science, so you have to try and fail to get the best values for your configuration and i strongly suggest you to import your profile from Thaiphoon.
> Anyway, personally i don't do hours and hours of testing, i do 2 or 3 hours, if it's stable i use the pc and that's my final testing, i don't do critical things with my pc.


Yes, i've forgot to do that ^^
I Know it's not science, but like you recommend, every tuto (1usmus too) recommend to import the value from thaiphoon like i do, that's why i'm surprised by the result...
And for the test yes i know it's useless, but because i got errors on the begining and not after, i do 2/3 hours tests with 3 diffrents program to be sure.


----------



## Wam7

I've finished testing the F60 bios and my advice is to only use it if you have a 5000 series CPU. If you have a 3000 series then you will be much better off using the F51. 

Testing the F60 on a 3950X with the video work that I do and I had 196 dropped frames, whereas using the F51 with exactly same bios settings and project/OS etc I had 0 dropped frames. This stands to reason as the F51 was the most mature bios for Ryzen 3000 whereas from F60 it had to incorporate support for 5000.

Edit: Scrap what I said above. Further testing shows the error in assessment was all mine. F60 is looking as good as F51 on the 3000's.


----------



## nada324

Wam7 said:


> I've finished testing the F60 bios and my advice is to only use it if you have a 5000 series CPU. If you have a 3000 series then you will be much better off using the F51.
> 
> Testing the F60 on a 3950X with the video work that I do and I had 196 dropped frames, whereas using the F51 with exactly same bios settings and project/OS etc I had 0 dropped frames. This stands to reason as the F51 was the most mature bios for Ryzen 3000 whereas from F60 it had to incorporate support for 5000.


Is F60 same as F60H? Or there is any changes at all?


----------



## Wam7

nada324 said:


> Is F60 same as F60H? Or there is any changes at all?


F60 is the final bios. If you see a letter at the end of any Gigabyte bios i.e F60h, F60c then that means it is a beta bios. The final bios are always whole numbers without a letter suffix. F60 is the last one in this series/AGEESA. The next bios will start F61a, F65d for example. Also scrap what are said about the F60 and Ryzen 3000.


----------



## gamervivek

Does it improve the L3 cache performance? Or we've to wait for the 1.2.0.1 agesa bios?


----------



## ichiban

F61a (1.2.0.1) is not listed on the website but can still download it



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f61a.zip


----------



## Flanker93

i just updated my mobo to F60h version, but why bios and hwinfo always show the current dram voltage is much higher than i was typed??
if i set dram voltage to 1.35v, then it always shown as 1.38v in bios and hwinfo.
fyi: i use F40 before updated to F60h


----------



## tsamolotoff

F61a is somewhat better in terms of boosting as compared to AGESA1200 versions, but still not as good as 1100c/d. No improvements on the FCLK front, but I guess I got unlucky with the CPU.


----------



## cmhacks

I had a problem (the f61a did not reach 4.6ghz and the gigabyte support has been so kind to send me a new revision of the bios) F61b .. I find more stability and now the processor passes 4.6 without problems and they hold 1- 2 cores at 4.6 in cinebench, no problems. I attach the bios in case someone wants to try it!









Download


Sharing files with file.io is convenient, anonymous and secure. Just upload files and share the links via email, SMS, Slack, Discord, etc. Easy-to-use REST API.



www.file.io


----------



## Ceremony64

cmhacks said:


> I had a problem (the f61a did not reach 4.6ghz and the gigabyte support has been so kind to send me a new revision of the bios) F61b .. I find more stability and now the processor passes 4.6 without problems and they hold 1- 2 cores at 4.6 in cinebench, no problems. I attach the bios in case someone wants to try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> 
> 
> Sharing files with file.io is convenient, anonymous and secure. Just upload files and share the links via email, SMS, Slack, Discord, etc. Easy-to-use REST API.
> 
> 
> 
> www.file.io


Uhm:


> Please note: once the download is complete, the file will be deleted from our servers.


----------



## cmhacks

Ceremony64 said:


> Uhm:


Ouch! sorry dude 

Reuploaded to an other filehost service









ANONYMOUS - Filemail


Click here to view and download these shared files from Filemail.com




www.filemail.com


----------



## Ceremony64

cmhacks said:


> Ouch! sorry dude
> 
> Reuploaded to an other filehost service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANONYMOUS - Filemail
> 
> 
> Click here to view and download these shared files from Filemail.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.filemail.com


Thanks! I mirrored it in my BIOS archive for this mainboard: http://storage.superconnected.org/random/GBX470G7WIFI-Bios.7z (about 180MB total with 49 BIOS revisions)

EDIT: 61b and my brand new 5950X works just fine so far. Same goes for 61b and a 2700X


----------



## cmhacks

Ceremony64 said:


> Thanks! I mirrored it in my BIOS archive for this mainboard: http://storage.superconnected.org/random/GBX470G7WIFI-Bios.7z (about 180MB total with 49 BIOS revisions)
> 
> EDIT: 61b and my brand new 5950X works just fine so far. Same goes for 61b and a 2700X


Thank you! I'm glad it works so well for you! In my 5600x it is working very stable. About your nas! Thank you so much! content hosts are a mess hehe!


----------



## Ceremony64

With my 5950X i noticed coil whine(?) under load, especially when running AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark. At least I suspect that it is coil whine? Its rather sharp or should I say piercing, especially during AIDA64... I made a recording of it, as well of a CB20 multthreaded run. It is much louder during the Aida64 benchmark, especially for RAM speed checks as well as L2 and L3 cache:


https://storage.superconnected.org/random/AIDA64.mp3




https://storage.superconnected.org/random/CB20.mp3



Also, all fans were turned off, except for the PSU fan which I cannot control (turns on once during AIDA64). Thus, the other background noise is mostly my breathing, my hard drive and the water pump (D5 lowest speed during this recording)

Currently, the 5950X is stock, with nothing beside RAM being OCed to 3800MHz (not fully stable just yet... still dialing it in).
Does anyone else experience similar noises with their machines when paired with a 5000-series chip?

P.S. Note that I cut the "silent" parts inbetween from the Aida64 soundfile.


----------



## Myzrael

Ceremony64 said:


> With my 5950X i noticed coil whine(?) under load, especially when running AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark. At least I suspect that it is coil whine? Its rather sharp or should I say piercing, especially during AIDA64... I made a recording of it, as well of a CB20 multthreaded run. It is much louder during the Aida64 benchmark, especially for RAM speed checks as well as L2 and L3 cache:
> 
> 
> https://storage.superconnected.org/random/AIDA64.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://storage.superconnected.org/random/CB20.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> Also, all fans were turned off, except for the PSU fan which I cannot control (turns on once during AIDA64). Thus, the other background noise is mostly my breathing, my hard drive and the water pump (D5 lowest speed during this recording)
> 
> Currently, the 5950X is stock, with nothing beside RAM being OCed to 3800MHz (not fully stable just yet... still dialing it in).
> Does anyone else experience similar noises with their machines when paired with a 5000-series chip?
> 
> P.S. Note that I cut the "silent" parts inbetween from the Aida64 soundfile.


Mine exhibits some coil whine when it's under heavy load. it did with 2700x and still does with 3700x. it's not an issue, coil whine is normal in power circuits, graphics cards do that too.


----------



## nada324

New F61C bios, agesa 1.2.0.2









1 contenido compartido por [email protected]







micloud.movistar.es


----------



## cmhacks

nada324 said:


> New F61C bios, agesa 1.2.0.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 contenido compartido por [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micloud.movistar.es


Thanks! Where did you get it ? How stable as the 61b in the fine tuning curve and memory issue? Thanks again.


----------



## Echoa

cmhacks said:


> Thanks! Where did you get it ? How stable as the 61b in the fine tuning curve and memory issue? Thanks again.


Im on F61a and for memory I found that the motherboard doesnt actually read default values right in BIOS and so when setting values manually using what it read i couldnt do that. Instead I read the XMP profile with Thaiphoon and use that to properly set my RAM timings to what i wanted. Ive also found that using XMP actually locks my all core boost to 4ghz for some reason so setting memory manually helped.

As for Curve im still finding its likely to cause crashing, at least in my case. The best combo of performance and temps Ive found is slowly upping the PBO values up from base till I reached the clocks i wanted to give me the best results. In my case with a 5600x i ended with

PPT=90 TDC=60 EDC=95 giving me 4.45ghz in all my multicore loads with a nice cool 68c temp but under AVX itll drop to 3.9ghz.


----------



## cmhacks

Echoa said:


> Im on F61a and for memory I found that the motherboard doesnt actually read default values right in BIOS and so when setting values manually using what it read i couldnt do that. Instead I read the XMP profile with Thaiphoon and use that to properly set my RAM timings to what i wanted. Ive also found that using XMP actually locks my all core boost to 4ghz for some reason so setting memory manually helped.
> 
> As for Curve im still finding its likely to cause crashing, at least in my case. The best combo of performance and temps Ive found is slowly upping the PBO values up from base till I reached the clocks i wanted to give me the best results. In my case with a 5600x i ended with
> 
> PPT=90 TDC=60 EDC=95 giving me 4.45ghz in all my multicore loads with a nice cool 68c temp but under AVX itll drop to 3.9ghz.



Thanks a lot for sharing your experience. I have updated version 61C that the forum partner has posted. The processor boost is supreme + 200mhz in cpb and the curve is great. The problem comes from the ram. Before I selected the xmp profile and I went to the amd overclock / OC memory section .. I selected 3600mhz and set the timings to 18-20-20-36 (everything else in auto) my memories are 16gb dual rank b-die modules [email protected], 32gb in total. Now the memory if I try to go from 3200mhz, the board does not boot and I have to reset the cmos. (I'm doing tests because I think I may have a problem with the cbp voltage curve)


On the other hand, the same problem that you indicate happened to me some previous versions of bios. I solved it by doing a cmos reset before flashing a new bios and right after doing a load defaults in the new bios.


----------



## Matt Crain

The earlier Agesa's were better for ram overclocking . On Zen + and Zen 2 , I can't speak to zen 3 obviously. But at least on my two systems Ive had a rough go with ram timings I had previously enjoyed without much headache. Doesn't matter which bios version ever since Agesa update post 5000 launch Ive had issues sometimes in particular the board tries to force a ridiculously high TRC as in 20 points higher than the default xmp value the kits would come with . I end up having to go into DDR OC area under the AMD menus and type in hexidec values to get the #'s I want for certain Timings. Ive sence uninstalled chipset /agesa drivers n reverted to an earlier bios pre dating 5000 launch updates and magically im back to whatever ram settings I wish within the capability of the kit


----------



## Matt Crain

Oh btw , My board is the Rev 1.1 Was hoping someone more capable could edit 51 or even a newer bios version such as 61C or B /A whatever on the 1.1 page from gigabyte and specifically unlock the Spread Spectrum control and Fclock max settings. or unhide whatever is hidden in general. Ive used rev 1.0 Bio's but it does indeed make audio screwy in different situations due to the difference in actual audio dac/hardware between 1.0 and 1.1 revisions


----------



## Ceremony64

BIOS for both 1.0 and 1.1 board revisions are identical.

I have a 1.0 board and noticed audio issues when playing at 100% volume. The signal becomes overmodulated and just sounds bad. at 90%, everything is fine. tho that might differ, depending on what amplifier is used


----------



## SirPerfluous

Matt Crain said:


> The earlier Agesa's were better for ram overclocking . On Zen + and Zen 2 , I can't speak to zen 3 obviously. But at least on my two systems Ive had a rough go with ram timings I had previously enjoyed without much headache. Doesn't matter which bios version ever since Agesa update post 5000 launch Ive had issues sometimes in particular the board tries to force a ridiculously high TRC as in 20 points higher than the default xmp value the kits would come with . I end up having to go into DDR OC area under the AMD menus and type in hexidec values to get the #'s I want for certain Timings. Ive sence uninstalled chipset /agesa drivers n reverted to an earlier bios pre dating 5000 launch updates and magically im back to whatever ram settings I wish within the capability of the kit


Happy I decided to not experiment. 
I didn't really expect any Zen 2 improvements, But I 'm glad I can stop wondering.



Matt Crain said:


> unlock the Spread Spectrum control and Fclock max settings


I'm using 51 also, And would love for this bios to be better. 
Also including the ones you posted, I still have Issues with manual voltage control from the voltage menu. I have to input a value from the AMD overclocking menu for it to stick.
And even though I can adjust base clock in increments of .01 mhz, It seems to round to the nearest tenth. 
Though that could be a software issue, idk for sure


----------



## tsamolotoff

I never had any problems with memory OC or xmp on all bioses since early beta F60 (and I'm still using F60e), also, CPU boost seems to be the best on 1100d, anything above that is almost 100-150 mhz worse both in ST and MT scenarios. 




SirPerfluous said:


> And even though I can adjust base clock in increments of .01 mhz, It seems to round to the nearest tenth.


No, it does not get rounded, I don't get WHEA errors if bclk clock is set to 101.22 mhz but they start to appear (one per day, typically) if it's bumped up to 101.23 or 101.24. System stops booting if it's set to 101.25


----------



## Echoa

tsamolotoff said:


> I never had any problems with memory OC or xmp on all bioses since early beta F60 (and I'm still using F60e), also, CPU boost seems to be the best on 1100d, anything above that is almost 100-150 mhz worse both in ST and MT scenarios.


Mine is a v1.1 board and its been bad about not reading and setting the right timings for memory regardless of bios. I did also notice the lower frequency with post 1100d but the newer AGESA fixes L3 speeds which im assuming is why and in my case speeds up my compiling by as much as 5-7min


----------



## Ceremony64

tsamolotoff said:


> I never had any problems with memory OC or xmp on all bioses since early beta F60 (and I'm still using F60e), also, CPU boost seems to be the best on 1100d, anything above that is almost 100-150 mhz worse both in ST and MT scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not get rounded, I don't get WHEA errors if bclk clock is set to 101.22 mhz but they start to appear (one per day, typically) if it's bumped up to 101.23 or 101.24. System stops booting if it's set to 101.25


I have a similar bclk ceiling, but that is caused by my NVMe SSD. without it, I was able to go past 102MHz without issues, at least with my previous 2700x. Didn't bother testing with my new 5950x tho, as the ssd is still the limitation ^^


----------



## gordo000

Can someone post their timings on ryzen master or something similar, trying some pre-done 'profiles' to see what sticks best.. have a feeling the timings i was using with my 3700x are to lax compared to the 5900x im now using.


----------



## SirPerfluous

gordo000 said:


> Can someone post their timings on ryzen master or something similar, trying some pre-done 'profiles' to see what sticks best.. have a feeling the timings i was using with my 3700x are to lax compared to the 5900x im now using.


What sticks do you have?









1.52v


----------



## gordo000

SirPerfluous said:


> What sticks do you have?
> 
> View attachment 2512157
> 
> 1.52v


crucial ballistix sport lt.. the Edie ones.

has been running 3800mhz 1.47v since always, but the timings i havent poked too much around with... the numbers DRAM calculator gives me were never solid.


----------



## nada324

cmhacks said:


> Thanks! Where did you get it ? How stable as the 61b in the fine tuning curve and memory issue? Thanks again.


Hey, from this forum GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums , there is a mod that works at gigabyte bios team that post there beta bios.


----------



## nada324

SirPerfluous said:


> What sticks do you have




So sad, i also have B-DIE but having hard time going down that TRCDRD


----------



## Ceremony64

I have the issue getting my 5950X to run stable. And in stable, I mean there is no overclocking involved (yet): Ram is running at low and default 2133MHz, no overclocking or undervolting of the CPU of any kind and the stock cpu limits (PPT, EDC and TDC) are enforced. I hoped to use the fancy curve optimizer to optimize power consumption (and maybe a minor performance bump) even further, but it isn't even stable at STOCK settings.

Running the handy CoreCycler and with the Heavy batches, I get multiple failures on quite a few cores, mostly on the first CCD (the one that seems to clock higher too). even the preferred cores in windows are affected (core 3 and 7 of CCD1).

I tested a bit with Core 7 of CCD1 and 3 iterations of consecutive heavy prime95 batches and setting a postive curve for that core and that seemed to help... also setting extreme cpu load line helped as well, but if I remember, extreme as a bit of a high overshoot, so i really don't want to use that to run this cpu stable as it might be causing issues at a later date...

Also, the cpu temperature (Tdie) is at around 63C in CB20 MT run or around 72C CB20 ST. (not a saturated run. Water temperature of the loop is around 32C).

Did I get a dud of a CPU?!


----------



## SirPerfluous

gordo000 said:


> crucial ballistix sport lt.. the Edie ones.
> 
> has been running 3800mhz 1.47v since always, but the timings i havent poked too much around with... the numbers DRAM calculator gives me were never solid.


Here's an old pic of my 3600c16 Edie Ballistix elite.
I don't remember the voltage I was using, between 1.47-1.51 most likely. 
I'd also recommend GDM on, unless you want the extra difficulty/lower latency. 
tcrdrd is sorta stuck wherever you find it to be stable, It won't scale with voltage that well. trfc is also limited. 
The timings in black are what Veii Suggested, I never fiddled with them enough to get it complete and stable. Moved on to Bdie soon after this. 

This is for a 3700x, and Idk how different it will be to zen3


----------



## tsamolotoff

Ceremony64 said:


> I have a similar bclk ceiling, but that is caused by my NVMe SSD. without it, I was able to go past 102MHz without issues, at least with my previous 2700x. Didn't bother testing with my new 5950x tho, as the ssd is still the limitation ^^


Don't think it relates to SSD, it's showing 07 on the postcode which usually means "your IF doesn't work"


----------



## Ceremony64

tsamolotoff said:


> Don't think it relates to SSD, it's showing 07 on the postcode which usually means "your IF doesn't work"


nah, it booted just fine when i removed that NVMe SSD. so its not related to IF


----------



## Matt Crain

Ceremony64 said:


> nah, it booted just fine when i removed that NVMe SSD. so its not related to IF


Thats an odd one . Maybe related to the PCI interface then? As in perhaps had u set it to pci gen 2 or 1 u wouldn't have had to remove it? For me My 1t M.2 drive has never caused issues with Baseclock OC. Its always related to Ram for me. I can downclock the ram enough n run near anything both with zen + and Zen2. But oddball things start to occur for me past 102 no matter what. Weird things heh. Turned the Bios screen into Japanese txt on one occasion still unsure as to how..


----------



## cicero s

Is there anyone having trouble with FCLK 1900 on F61c? I am trying 3800 cl16 with 4 sticks of B-die and my system won't post whenever I try to sync the fabric clock. It feels really strange when I am able to post FCLK 2000 (with a huge amount of WHEA errors though).


----------



## nada324

New F61E bios with agesa 1.2.0.3b from gigabyte beta bios forum.


X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI (mediafire.com)



cicero s said:


> Is there anyone having trouble with FCLK 1900 on F61c? I am trying 3800 cl16 with 4 sticks of B-die and my system won't post whenever I try to sync the fabric clock. It feels really strange when I am able to post FCLK 2000 (with a huge amount of WHEA errors though).


Btw i have 2x8 bdie kits working fine with 1900FCLK. 3800cl16 too


----------



## cicero s

nada324 said:


> New F61E bios with agesa 1.2.0.3b from gigabyte beta bios forum.
> 
> 
> X470AORUSGAMING7WIFI (mediafire.com)
> 
> 
> 
> Btw i have 2x8 bdie kits working fine with 1900FCLK. 3800cl16 too


thanks for letting me know. Maybe I need to invest more time on this.


----------



## MGeaR356

on F61E bios or 61C?

on 61C, i am also unable to boot on 3800mhzcl16 with 2 sticks of B-die. stuck on 3600mhz cl14 instead.


----------



## nada324

MGeaR356 said:


> on F61E bios or 61C?
> 
> on 61C, i am also unable to boot on 3800mhzcl16 with 2 sticks of B-die. stuck on 3600mhz cl14 instead.


On both working for me totally fine.

Here are my setup, patriot 4133 cl19 bdie btw.

Trying flat 15s with no success...










Also got windows 11 support all pass, just enable amd cpu ftpm on bios and good to go.


----------



## cicero s

MGeaR356 said:


> on F61E bios or 61C?
> 
> on 61C, i am also unable to boot on 3800mhzcl16 with 2 sticks of B-die. stuck on 3600mhz cl14 instead.


Oh, I am totally able to boot my system on 3800 cl16 BUT NOT with the fabric clock sync(FCLK = 1900). No luck with 61C and 61E both.

*edit : btw 3866 cl16 adn FCLK 1933 seem working and look promising. Just passed TM5.


----------



## MGeaR356

Can share your settings? My b dies can't go any higher than 3733..


----------



## cicero s

MGeaR356 said:


> Can share your settings? My b dies can't go any higher than 3733..


those timings aren't really impressive though. I wanted to check if my CPU/MOBO are capable of 3800+.


----------



## MGeaR356

Sorry, what's your ram and soc voltage too?


----------



## SirPerfluous

MGeaR356 said:


> Sorry, what's your ram and soc voltage too?


----------



## MGeaR356

SirPerfluous said:


> View attachment 2516743


Haha my bad.. Need to get my eyes checked.. Thanks!


----------



## cmhacks

New bios









GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com






Agesa 1.2.0.3b
Date 07/13/2021


----------



## cicero s

cmhacks said:


> New bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agesa 1.2.0.3b
> Date 07/13/2021


I tried the latest BIOS.

I hear some noise from my wireless headset when you plug the dongle to one of USB DAC-UP 2 slots. I had to change the connection to one of the normal usb ports in order to fix the issue.

Oh and thanks for the update!


----------



## MGeaR356

PSA: CMOS battery can actually make your mobo not switched on.

Discovered my bios clock lagging and found out posting to bios screen takes extremely long - varies from 5 to 20 secs.

So changed a new CMOS battery and CMOS clock continues to lag - thot it was an issue with windows time sync.

The next day, couldnt switch on the next time and no lights LED etc. Switched to another PSU, same issue but after a while it booted up.

Then swap back to default PSU and started booting up. Then discovered bios being reset to 1 / 1 jan 2020. Googled and found CMOS battery can actually make your mobo not switched on.

So took out the new CMOS battery and cleaned the metal connectors and now windows timing is correct.

Concluded that the metal connectors in the CMOS battery socket might not have connected the battery. Nearly wanted to buy a new mobo (but its damn stupid since AM4/DDR4 are at the final cycle).


----------



## tsamolotoff

f61.mod Modded F61, unlocked CBS options, tried to force chipset spread spectrum by default (not sure if it is working, I had no issues setting bclk to 105+ with no data corruption on nvme drive or other problems).

Some positive changes (in F61, not related to the mod):

with bclk OC, the CPU boosts like crazy (and voltages in full load are pleasantly low), without any curve mods or PBO changes
CCX OC finally works, voltage can be changed via voltage section of the menu instead of going to AMD OC
FCLK and CLDO/VDDG are now exposed in the memory / voltage tweaking subpages


----------



## cmhacks

New bios in gigabyte web page 

F62b
10.85 MB
2021/09/06
Checksum : 569B
Improve memory compatibility









X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Ceremony64

cmhacks said:


> New bios in gigabyte web page
> 
> F62b
> 10.85 MB
> 2021/09/06
> Checksum : 569B
> Improve memory compatibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


What does the checksum thingy mean?


----------



## cmhacks

Ceremony64 said:


> What does the checksum thingy mean?


It`s a chesum from bios file.


When you flash, check the checksum of the bios file and thus verify that it is valid.


----------



## Ceremony64

cmhacks said:


> It`s a chesum from bios file.
> 
> 
> When you flash, check the checksum of the bios file and thus verify that it is valid.


I know what a checksum is, but why is it noted in the changelog when that wasn't the case for any other bios release of this mainboard?


----------



## cmhacks

Ceremony64 said:


> I know what a checksum is, but why is it noted in the changelog when that wasn't the case for any other bios release of this mainboard?


I don't know why they have noted it in the changelog, but I do know that it is the bios checksum, because in the menu where you load the file in the bios, it coincides with the checksum value.

PD: Maybe for gigabyte website hack issue ? 
It's just speculation


----------



## nada324

Did someone noticed something different from f61? Does it have better memory overclock? or more boost? Worth it over f61? 

Also it has a letter at the end so it means that its a beta version


----------



## cicero s

nada324 said:


> Did someone noticed something different from f61? Does it have better memory overclock? or more boost? Worth it over f61?
> 
> Also it has a letter at the end so it means that its a beta version


I have been testing f62b since the weekend after the release. been like 3 weeks for now.

F62b seems to stop WHEA errors on the event viewer when your ram OC 3866+. I rarely (maybe one or two in a week) faced them before but they are competely gone after the update.

It seems there is no change on the CPU boost behavior though.


----------



## nada324

F62C is out!


----------



## nada324

F62d out, changelog seems to be same as C version... Strange


----------



## Luke1986

Hello all,

Am looking to upgrade my 2700X to a 5900X and just wondering if it will go OK on this board?

Thanks for any info


----------



## nada324

Luke1986 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Am looking to upgrade my 2700X to a 5900X and just wondering if it will go OK on this board?
> 
> Thanks for any info


Yeah, im using 5600x, all is fine, just update to the latest stable bios (without a letter at the end) and you are good to go.

VRM on this motherboard is still capable, and ram OC its fine, running 3800 (FCLK 1900) without much whea issues


----------



## pajdek

Luke1986 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Am looking to upgrade my 2700X to a 5900X and just wondering if it will go OK on this board?
> 
> Thanks for any info


Done it on August - 2700x > 5900x, no issues so far, im on F61 bios, running 4x 8GB flarex at 3800 16 16 16 32 (1900flck). No whea errors for me.


----------



## Luke1986

pajdek said:


> Done it on August - 2700x > 5900x, no issues so far, im on F61 bios, running 4x 8GB flarex at 3800 16 16 16 32 (1900flck). No whea errors for me.


Did you update the bios to F61 with the 2700X still in use?

Thanks


----------



## pajdek

Luke1986 said:


> Did you update the bios to F61 with the 2700X still in use?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, but just to be safe i updated it to second bios chip - 2700x booted fine with F61


----------



## cicero s

tried F62d. everything looked very similar with the previous one including memory overclocking but my wireless mouse (logitech) started stuttering. reverting back to 62c has cleared the issue. My 62c/62d shared the exact same setting.


----------



## Echoa

Ive noticed something recently on the F62 bios. Im not sure if this was the case before so cannot confirm older bios version.

I was trying to figure out some instability with my RAM at XMP settings and tinkering with VSoC voltage i found that my All Core Boost VCore and VSoC voltages are linked. When running a heavy all core load the VCore will lock to the same voltage as the VSoC, if i raise the VSoC it will raise my All Core VCore voltage and actually my All Core boost frequency which i was having low all core around 4ghz vs now i boosts 4.25-4.3ghz all core like it should.

EDIT: After tinkering some more i found that it ONLY does this if i dont mess with the VCore voltage or PBO settings, if i mess with those it returns to the original behavior. This happens with my board if i leave it all default minus XMP enabled and VSoC set but as soon as i change PBO it doesnt do it unless i reset the bios.










here is a screenshot of it exhibiting this strangeness, who knows why. This isnt the case for lighter all core loads or when i tweak with PBO.

Also here in a blender render, slightly lower frequency in blender but same voltage









Running AVX/FMA Prime95/Mprime breaks this mold but thats to be expected, it should run lower clock/voltage for prime. This is blend so voltage goes even lower and clocks during some of it go down to base 3.7ghz but its supposed to


----------



## Ceremony64

61d got a new updated changelog about the patched vulnaribility as well as "capsule bios", whatever that is?:


----------



## Echoa

Ceremony64 said:


> 61d got a new updated changelog about the patched vulnaribility as well as "capsule bios", whatever that is?:
> View attachment 2539969


The vulnerability is one that would allow privilege escalation from the bios if you have physical access to the system. Its fairly severe and you can look it up if you want to but would definitely recommend the update if security is a concern.


----------



## ShogoXT

Does anyone have any recommendations for memory settings? Seems my kit is getting unstable even more now. 

B die kit 3466 8x2 on a Ryzen 3950x. Barely running 2666 anymore. I've tried messing with procodt before and the Ryzen calculator is no go as well. I just need a failsafe setting at this point because I don't have the energy to tweak anymore.


----------



## Ceremony64

ShogoXT said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for memory settings? Seems my kit is getting unstable even more now.
> 
> B die kit 3466 8x2 on a Ryzen 3950x. Barely running 2666 anymore. I've tried messing with procodt before and the Ryzen calculator is no go as well. I just need a failsafe setting at this point because I don't have the energy to tweak anymore.


Is the CPU also OCed? If so, remove it for now and default to stock clocks and voltages throughout (a full reset is recommended).
Then set RAM to 1.35V, load the XMP profile and drop the memory frequency down to 3200MT/s or so. When stable, tweak from here.
If still unstable, set soc and cpu load profile to high and soc voltage to about 1.025V

You can also try using the two other banks on your mainboard given you have 4 slots. usually the second and fourth going from the cpu socket should be used, but personally I had no issue running it in the first and third slot.

Good luck!

P.S. running two different b-die kits myself (2x 16GB 3000C14 and 2x 16GB 3200C14) myself for a total of 64GB, running at 3800C16, but only with my 5600X. my broken 5950x was not capable past 3200MHz, but well, it was broken from the start (refunded it)


----------



## Pimaddafakkr

I think my 4.2Ghz oc on my 2700x has become slightly unstable, so i updated to the newest bios F62d, and was planning to give PBO another shot, since i've never gotten it to work before. hence why i went with the constant 4.2Ghz oc.

what settings am i supposed to enable / disable to get it to work properly? 
I've tried to follow other people's guides/settings before, but it hasn't really worked.

With me just enabling pbo/xfr, and setting cTDP to 180, doesn't seem to work properly either.

CPU idle: 4.0 - 4.1 Ghz
CPU csgo: 4.1 - 4.15Ghz
any kind of proper stress test: 3.9Ghz

cpu:2700x
mb: x470 gaming 7 wifi rev. 1.0
ram: Gskill F4-3200C14-8GTZRX


----------



## Ceremony64

F62 is out of "beta": https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f62.zip

Changelog seems unchanged:


> • Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest.
> Credits to "Assaf Carlsbad and Itai Liba from SentinelOne"
> • Introduce capsule BIOS support starting this version.
> 
> 
> Checksum : 1B6F
> Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.5
> Change default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements  (https://support.microsoft.com/windows/1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c)


latest agesa seems to cause issues: AGESA v2 1.2.0.5 für AMD Ryzen: Neueste Firmware ist nur mit Vorsicht zu installieren (german only)
English link: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/agesa-1205-bugs-amd-ryzen


----------



## josean99

Ceremony64 said:


> F62 is out of "beta": https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f62.zip
> 
> Changelog seems unchanged:
> 
> 
> latest agesa seems to cause issues: AGESA v2 1.2.0.5 für AMD Ryzen: Neueste Firmware ist nur mit Vorsicht zu installieren (german only)
> English link: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/agesa-1205-bugs-amd-ryzen


No issues so far with F62. Memory running at 3600 Mhz with XMP and a 5950x


----------



## Ceremony64

F63a is here: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f63a.zip


> Checksum : 168E
> Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B for upcoming new CPU support
> Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer


----------



## Talos77

pajdek said:


> Done it on August - 2700x > 5900x, no issues so far, im on F61 bios, running 4x 8GB flarex at 3800 16 16 16 32 (1900flck). No whea errors for me.


I've just bought a 5900x to replace my 2600x. I'm currently running F4 bios still  So need to update that first...
Currently running 2x8gb 3200mhz CL14 FlareX.. tossing up between buying another 2x8gb FlareX or getting 32gb of 3600mhz CL16 ram... what sort of voltages did you have to use to hit 3800mhz @ CL16 on the 4x8gb?


----------



## pajdek

Talos77 said:


> I've just bought a 5900x to replace my 2600x. I'm currently running F4 bios still  So need to update that first...
> Currently running 2x8gb 3200mhz CL14 FlareX.. tossing up between buying another 2x8gb FlareX or getting 32gb of 3600mhz CL16 ram... what sort of voltages did you have to use to hit 3800mhz @ CL16 on the 4x8gb?


1,440v in bios, hwinfo shows 1,452v, vsoc -0.07500v offset in bios, hwinfo shows 1,106v, rest on auto
Im on F63a btw


----------



## Talos77

Quick question... 

on the gigabyte bios page in the Description column for the F40, F41, F42e and F50 bios's it says you should update to F31 first and then "install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR incompatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU"

For bios's newer than these (F51 onwards) it no longer has this note. 

I'm currently on F4 (still using the shipping bios)... If I update to F63a should I first update to F31 and then install the EC FW Update Tool and then update to F63a or are these steps no longer required and i can just jump straight from F4 to F63a?


----------



## pajdek

To be on the safe side i would do as its stated, i did this when going from F8 to F40 (back then i was on 2700x and 2x8GB).
Since its unclear if this is needed i would go F4>F31>EC FW>F63a


----------



## Jenda

It seems like there is new beta Bios update - F63a. It adds support for new 5800V3D cache CPU on preliminary base, which is great for board longevity.


----------



## gordo000

Does anyone knows what may be causing this?

Triyng to OC the mem, everything is fine, memtest 0 errors hours running, browsing, playing etc all fine, Reboots goes without a problem too. But once i completely shutoff the pc and try boot it up again, it gets stuck on postcode 22 (doesnt seem to be on the manual), the LEDs say its stuck on memory as you would expect.

Seems clear its the OC on the mem, but is there a specific tuning paramenter that maybe causing this? As i said, everything runs just fine whatever i throw at it.

To fix i need to shutoff powersupply, clearCMOS on the mobo doesnt do the job by itself, only then the bios resets and boots.

Tried tightning and loosening various timings and voltages, 1T and 2T, geardown etc whatever i could think of.

-5900x - FLCK / BCLK 1900
-Crucial ballistix (e.die) 3200 @ 3800. (3733 still happens).











Currently looks like this. Cmd2T is showing 1T for some reason, but in bios its 2T.


----------



## pajdek

Try bumping vsoc a little


----------



## gordo000

pajdek said:


> Try bumping vsoc a little


doesnt seem to help..

does DRAM Termination ch a/b (below the dram voltage in the bios) does anything here? im leaving it on auto


----------



## pajdek

Dont know, i have everthing on auto except dram voltage and offset for vcore and vsoc.
Btw try disabling PowerDown.
For my rig what i did was to export html report from thaiphoon burner, import it to ryzen dram calculator > calculate fast, put values in bios > profit


----------



## gordo000

Yeah i did that (and atleast 20 other peoples settings) but this kit seems to be a ****ty one, doesnt want to run anything besides XMP, didnt expect that for e.die... will keep triyng for now tho


----------



## gordo000

gordo000 said:


> Yeah i did that (and atleast 20 other peoples settings) but this kit seems to be a ****ty one, doesnt want to run anything besides XMP, didnt expect that for e.die... will keep triyng for now tho


Just to update, who knows maybe someone will find themselves in a similar situation.

The kit is quite crap, absolutely cannot take more than 1.39v, doesnt help that gigabyte being gigabyte delivers 1.4/1.41v ... Anyway, what I did was enable XMP and only change de frequencies (dram and FLCK) literally everything else on auto.. even the DRAM voltage was on auto but i wanted to test it and reached the 1.39v limit.

Landed on 3466mhz stable in benchmarks, games, browsing etc; reboots and cold boots fine too. Slightly, but consistently better than stock XMP, not what i wanted out of it but its working so its staying that way.


----------



## cicero s

Trying the latest beta F63b (AGESA V2 1.2.0.7). What I have found on the first sight is that VDDG CCD/IOD voltage lock has finally been lifted.


----------



## ShogoXT

Still have temp issues with my 3950x and x470 gaming 7 while encoding with Vapoursynth. Tried this week and immediately hit 92-95c. 

This motherboard at default settings I'm 100 percent sure now will absolutely overvolt the **** out of **** in heavy workloads. 

I don't have much of a choice though as deviating much at all crashes me. I can't even run B die ram at xmp. 3466 ram has to be ran at less than 2700 even with tweaked settings from this threads first page. 

I was able to get back to 82c after putting onto high llc and negative offset .025 (all else failed) . This likely will fail eventually too. 

Reeven Okeanos with Arctic P14s for note.


----------



## karlgracia

hi i wanna ask, i got 2x16 gb Hynix FJR memory 3333 Mhz XMP, in F51 Bios the XMP work fine, and then i upgrade bios, to f60, f61, f62, f63a and f63b, all show BSOD if turn on xmp for dual channel, but XMP work fine if i just put 1 stick of ram, at first i thought my ram stick is broken, but after i flash back to F51 the XMP for dual channel is fine again, is there any email for me to write this to gigabyte ? does anyone have this kind of problem ?


----------



## cicero s

F63c seems out. (BIOS page link)



_Checksum : A5E6_
_Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7_


----------



## ShogoXT

So I've been running a mild undervolt stable for a while. 

It's seriously the open case detect setting. If it's set showing open any settings beyond 2400 ram will fail to boot. Even then the CPU needs turbo LLC. 

But if you reset the open case setting so it reads closed, whelp it's fine and dandy. 

Strange


----------



## Ceremony64

I'm considering a switch to a 5800X3D, but is the mainboard/bios-chipcombo still bugged with stuck clocks when touching some voltages or when using the curve optimizer?


----------



## Razkin

Ceremony64 said:


> I'm considering a switch to a 5800X3D, but is the mainboard/bios-chipcombo still bugged with stuck clocks when touching some voltages or when using the curve optimizer?


I have been running F63A with an 5800X3D at 101,75 baseclock and -25CO(PBO tuner 2) and cpu wise no bugs noticed. The RGB of the board is bugged under that bios though in my case.


----------



## Matt Crain

Has anyone managed to get resize bar and PCI 4.0 to work with any bios ? I finally got a 4.0 graphics card (6800xt) I currently have a 3800xt processor and on F60 I get resize bar and can enable it but PCI gen is limited to 3 when I go to set it no option for 4.

F40 the old bios I can set it to gen 4 , but then No resizable bar option ? Any help ..been on this board since it released (2700-3600x and now 3600xt)


----------



## Tiagets

Hi everyone!

I’ve been reading this tread and I find myseft helpless now. So, if someone got any ideas would be nice.
I bought a 5800x3D and 2x32gb Patriot Viper 3600MT/s CL 18-22-22-42 with Hynix MJR (16gb M-die) dual Rank with the latest BIOS (F63c).








But I can’t boot with anything over 3200. The only time I was able to run dual-channel 3600 happened with RyzenMaster, setting mem freq. to 1800Mhz and everything on auto (got messy photo) but then i opened the Bios and got the error again.








I can only hit 3600 with only one DIMM installed. XMP just don’t work. And I have the same problem with a G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GTZR when tryed over 3200. I`ve tried with another processor (1700x) and got the same result.
Using this voltages:
VSOC: 1.00v up to 1.2v
VDDP: 1.000v
VDDG CCD: 1.000v
VDDG IOD: 1.050v
VTT: Auto
Vram: 1.35v

Is there anyway to be shure where is the problem?


----------



## Tiagets

Tiagets said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’ve been reading this tread and I find myseft helpless now. So, if someone got any ideas would be nice.
> I bought a 5800x3D and 2x32gb Patriot Viper 3600MT/s CL 18-22-22-42 with Hynix MJR (16gb M-die) dual Rank with the latest BIOS (F63c).
> View attachment 2584150
> 
> 
> But I can’t boot with anything over 3200. The only time I was able to run dual-channel 3600 happened with RyzenMaster, setting mem freq. to 1800Mhz and everything on auto (got messy photo) but then i opened the Bios and got the error again.
> View attachment 2584149
> 
> 
> I can only hit 3600 with only one DIMM installed. XMP just don’t work. And I have the same problem with a G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GTZR when tryed over 3200. I`ve tried with another processor (1700x) and got the same result.
> Using this voltages:
> VSOC: 1.00v up to 1.2v
> VDDP: 1.000v
> VDDG CCD: 1.000v
> VDDG IOD: 1.050v
> VTT: Auto
> Vram: 1.35v
> 
> Is there anyway to be shure where is the problem?



Hi! Im bringing updates:

I can boot up to 3733 (xmp timings) on chanel A (slots 1 and 2) with both of the ram sticks. But on channel B, i cann't boot over 3200. How can I figure out if the problem is the CPU or MB?


----------



## thor2002ro

in my experience 3733 will boot but its unstable.... i got 4x16gb of corsair lpx v5.33 3600 18-22-22-42 1.35v and in my case xmp was not booting at all because of verry low RFC.... took me a while but i found the optimal RFC that was about 2 times the stock one the got them to 3600 16-19-19-19-36 1.42v 1T gear down on(worked without but was fiddley probably need more tweaking and I was bored with it so I left it on) with soc at ~1.85v but LLC Auto brings it down to ~1.6-1.65


unrelated:
can someone please with the the ec temp sensors connected post the bios sensors screen and then the hwinfo64 sensors list after ... I'm trying to identify them in hwinfo64 so i can identify them in linux


----------



## reaver83

My info is probably from my old setup, haven't been on here in years. My X470 Gaming 7 Wifi rev.1.0 has had numerous issues over the years, starting with absolutely hating life with my old 1700x CPU paired with Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 3200mhz (Hynix CJR), and would bluescreen constantly. Upgrading to a 3700x solved this issue. Various RGB strips have lost one color or another, so it is practically impossible to match the RGB on the board. I have had the bios corrupt on me a couple of times, and have had to replace the cmos battery once.
That being said, this hasn't been the worst experience I've had with motherboards.
I do have a question for those who have tinkered with this board though: Anyone had any luck with taking the wifi module off the board, opening it up, and replacing the standard M.2 wifi card with a Intel Wifi 6 module? Been curious cause they arent expensive, and my router supports it.

*edit, just looked at my rig, and I guess I did update it when I got my 3700x, but have since upgraded the SSD to WD SN700 1TB


----------



## pajdek

reaver83 said:


> I do have a question for those who have tinkered with this board though: Anyone had any luck with taking the wifi module off the board, opening it up, and replacing the standard M.2 wifi card with a Intel Wifi 6 module? Been curious cause they arent expensive, and my router supports it.


Replaced it with intel AX200, no issues.


----------



## reaver83

pajdek said:


> Replaced it with intel AX200, no issues.


That's actually one of the ones I have been looking at, as they are extremely affordable.


----------



## neojack

Hello

I have been using this motherboard for years with a 2700x, F30 bios
i plan a CPU upgrade so i would like to update the bios

i Went to the website : X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

- i see adittional steps into going to F40 bios. any advices on this ?
_"1. If you are using Q-Flash Utility to update BIOS, make sure you have updated BIOS to F31 before F40
2. Before update BIOS to F40, you have to install EC FW Update Tool (B19.0517.1 or later version) to avoid 4DIMM DDR incompatibility on 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ CPU "_

- How can i know the revision of my board ? The FAQ on the website says it's should be on the upper left corner, but i dont see anything here.

thanks and sorry if this has been answered before, this thread is 82 pages long


----------



## pajdek

Do as it is written, revision is below audio header - left down corner


----------



## neojack

Thanks it worked !
Your indication for the Rev on the board was super helpfull I was going crazy.

I don't think this forum supports likes or kudos but i would if i could !

took pictures of my settings, then reset to defaults, then Updated to F31, then ECFW, then F40, then F63c, then reset to defaults again.
restaured my settings by hand.
For OC i just enabled XMP + PBO + LLC low
and it works ! with previous bios i always had to change settings manually for the ram. now it just works.

30mins of P95, seems stable. peaks at 69C on my custom loop. i will likely let it run a few hours, then do a ramtest.
if it's all good i will do the same for the backup bios wich is still F30 at the moment

thanks again !


----------

